# *** 2018-19 Pennsylvania Hunting Thread ***



## nicko

License sales for the 2018–19 season go on sale on June 18th and with the calendar turned to June, now is when I start putting more thought into the upcoming season. 

For this year, I just picked up a new/used 2015 E35 that I’m hoping will finally be the bow that makes me leave the 10 year old GT500s on the bench. 

My early-season public land hunts around here have always left me a day late, a dollar short, in the wrong place the wrong time, etc. If you hunt agricultural public land in southeast Pennsylvania you probably know finding the right tree in which to hang a stand is not easy. Many of the trees are covered with vine growth. Then throw in that we are not allowed to do any trimming or cutting of limbs or growth on public land....it makes the task of finding a suitable tree even harder. Because of this, I’ve been hunting public land from the ground the past few years but that has its own set of challenges. With this in mind, I picked up a Lonewolf stand and climbing stick set that will be able to get me in a tree where my climber would never fit and up off the ground. I’m hoping this is the year I finally punch a tag on public land. 

Work has been busy so finding time to get into the woods even just to do general stand maintenance has been tough. I also found out the land I hunt behind my parents house up in Berks County is having all of the wooden utility poles along the power line replaced by the utility company. It’s fairly extensive work that has included the utility company cutting in new roads entirely on the powerline. I have no idea what to expect on that property this year. I’m sure it will at the very least be interesting, and I don’t mean interesting in a good way ha ha.


----------



## 138104

Will continue hunting in my backyard. With good travel through my property, makes no sense to go anywhere else!

As for weapons, I decided to do a 180 and purchased an ilf recurve. Doubt I will hunt with it this year, but will be fun to shoot and learn on. My focus will be getting my son his first archery deer with his recurve crossbow. If he won't get out of bed, then I will hunt.


----------



## Spency

In for another great year. 

Looking forward to spending more time in the woods this fall. Have a couple big guys that made it through on public land, so pretty excited about that.


----------



## alancac98

I just lost access to the 452 acre parcel that I have hunted now for 20 years. A "Hunt Club" swooped in and bought the once public hunting area that about 12 guys used regularly. It was a great parcel that netted me a buck nearly every year. With all of that said, I'll be more focused on archery hunting this year with my grandson as I do have access to a few small area that hold good deer populations. I'm particularly looking forward to a small plot with several apple trees that drop apples late. Last year, the trees got hit with a late frost and only two tree had any apples at all. They should be loaded this year. Hopefully, my grandson has grown ready to pull the trigger. He had several opportunities last year, but just wasn't ready. We're going to buy some more cameras and scout a lot more trying to hone in around the areas for early season success. There are a few little spots I want to see what is moving through so cameras will be going up over the next two weeks. Owner saw a nice 9 point on the property the last saturday of gun season so I'm pretty sure he survived. There were 5-6 small bucks as well on the property. Hopefully, this all will spell a good season for him. As for me, my hunting life is in suspended animation - it's all about him. I was impresses with his desire to be out there last year. For him, he approaches the outdoors as it is meant to be - a peaceful and beautiful place to escape to. He truly loves the outdoors. He even went out on that last day of the archery season last year - the thermometer on the truck read 9 degrees and we sat out for 3 hours. Not bad for an 8 y.o. or anyone for that matter (I probably wouldn't have gone out myself had it not been for him!). Anyways, here's hoping everyone has an enjoyable and fulfilling season this year. Just remember - safety first!


----------



## Goneoutdoors

when does the hunting digest come out this year?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Good job Nick.


----------



## yetihunter1

I am only hunting public this year. Was out yesterday with the temp drop and storms coming in and did some scouting and camera hanging on two public properties I hunt. Saw 6 bucks, 4 doe and 2 unidentified. Was pretty good day and finished it off with a nice glass of Ralphius from Free Will Brewery. Looking forward to this season getting here! Good luck to everyone out there.


----------



## Mathias

Free Will makes a killer sour too :beer:


----------



## scPAbowhunter

Looking forward to another hunting season and another year of reading what is going on in PA with regards to hunting. Not really sure what this year will bring as some of my hunting situation has changed. For about the last 10 years, I had permission to use and hunt private mountain ground in Fulton County (310 acres of private, borders state game lands) whenever I wanted. I killed 2 doe off the mountain last year (one in rifle, one with the bow in the late season) and passed on some nice up incomers during both archery and rifle. The last few years I got really serious about mainly hunting the mountain and my main goal was to finally take a nice buck up there with my bow. Finally started to figure out the mountain and feel like I have my stands in some very good spots where I expect to see deer every time I hunt. Cameras were showing lots of deer (and bear) and a handful of nice buck. Just found out that now I can't hunt up there unless I have a family member of the owner's with me, which doesn't prevent me from hunting, but really limits my time to hunt. My best friend is a family member but he's not into hunting as much as me, plus, he has his own landscaping business and 4 kids so he's not one that can make multiple trips for multiple nights. We should still be able to get up for a couple days of hunting during the last week of archery and a couple days during rifle. Maybe a hunt or two in the late season. I still have a small private parcel to hunt that my parent's neighbors own in Adams County that always holds a lot of deer and some very nice buck, but I really fell in love with the challenge of hunting the mountain deer instead of hunting the same stands near farm fields, but when it all comes down to it, I'll hunt where ever and when ever I can so I can't be disappointed. Just put out four cameras around my parents so hoping to see some of the bucks I had on camera last year show up again to see how much bigger they end up this year. This past winter was fairly mild and the spring has been wet and mild so this should result in a very healthy heard. Good luck to everyone this year.


----------



## goathillinpa

In for another great year! Good luck to all and may your arrows fly straight and true!


----------



## TauntoHawk

Need to buckle down and put effort into deer that I do for turkey, hope to do more archery hunting this year. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

TauntoHawk said:


> Need to buckle down and put effort into deer that I do for turkey, hope to do more archery hunting this year.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Opposite here :darkbeer:


----------



## fap1800

What's the over/under on pages when the Real House Wives of PA start bickering (myself included)? :wink: I'm going to set the line at 3.5 and am leaning towards the under. 

With that, I did some hinge cutting a few months ago on my parents property and it's growing in quite nicely. I was planning on clearing a good sized area of immature maples, furs and poplar, but opted to try and create some cover for the deer on the 13 acres since there's really not much there for the deer to hide in.


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> What's the over/under on pages when the Real House Wives of PA start bickering (myself included)? :wink: I'm going to set the line at 3.5 and am leaning towards the under.
> 
> With that, I did some hinge cutting a few months ago on my parents property and it's growing in quite nicely. I was planning on clearing a good sized area of immature maples, furs and poplar, but opted to try and create some cover for the deer on the 13 acres since there's really not much there for the deer to hide in.


I'm taking the over. Winners will get a pool party at pope's house.


----------



## 138104

I think compounds should no longer be allowed during archery. Primitive archery only - recurves or longbows. Tired of compound shooters taking deer at 100 yards. Only disabled hunters could used compounds.


----------



## KylePA

Mathias said:


> Free Will makes a killer sour too :beer:


Can't beat the sours Free Will pumps out. If you like Sour Beers, they have a sour Sunday once and awhile when they put some good stuff on tap.


----------



## yetihunter1

vonfoust said:


> Opposite here :darkbeer:


Ditto


----------



## yetihunter1

KylePA said:


> Can't beat the sours Free Will pumps out. If you like Sour Beers, they have a sour Sunday once and awhile when they put some good stuff on tap.


Some good Russian Imperials came out of Tired Hands this weekend for their Anniversary....more my style over Sours. Also they go better with a nice deer burger or some fresh venison heart cheesesteaks after a long, successful hunt (tying in archery before someone yells "THIS ISN'T A BEER THREAD").


----------



## irishiup

@Nicko -- I bought a 2016 E32 this year, upgrading from a '13 Hunter. How are you liking the E35?


----------



## Billy H

fap1800 said:


> What's the over/under on pages when the Real House Wives of PA start bickering (myself included)? :wink: I'm going to set the line at 3.5 and am leaning towards the under.
> .


I’ll be lurking about and will be a horses ass when the time is right.


----------



## fap1800

Perry24 said:


> I think compounds should no longer be allowed during archery. Primitive archery only - recurves or longbows. Tired of compound shooters taking deer at 100 yards. Only disabled hunters could used compounds.


Someone definitely favors the under!



Billy H said:


> I’ll be lurking about and will be a horses ass when the time is right.


I knew we could count on you, Billy. It’s just not a party without ya. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> I’ll be lurking about and will be a horses ass when the time is right.



Ha ha ha!!! Billy H will sell no wine before it’s time.


----------



## nicko

irishiup said:


> @Nicko -- I bought a 2016 E32 this year, upgrading from a '13 Hunter. How are you liking the E35?


So far so good. Enjoying the feel and stability of the longer ATA and the inherent smoother draw that comes with longer ATA. I’m still tweaking and fine tuning.


----------



## Beavsteve

Fairly new to the site. I followed this thread last fall. I look forward to bs’ing with you guys.


----------



## Mathias

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?2068394&p=1067897927#post1067897927


I have high hopes! :smile:


----------



## Mathias

August 24-26, a special, archery only, bowhunting season in Tennessee. My stands are up.


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> I am only hunting public this year. Was out yesterday with the temp drop and storms coming in and did some scouting and camera hanging on two public properties I hunt. Saw 6 bucks, 4 doe and 2 unidentified. Was pretty good day and finished it off with a nice glass of Ralphius from Free Will Brewery. Looking forward to this season getting here! Good luck to everyone out there.



Was out today and found a camera located in an area I've never had any human interaction.....hmmm....you creepin' on me:wink: Saw a nice one today, out past ears and split already, looked like apples on his 1's....probably never see him again (lol)...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Pop's up at camp....I cut all the plots 3 weeks ago - they were already waste high - Pop is too impatient and cut them himself with the DR instead of waiting on us...came within inches of chopping a fawn, didn't run even after discovered...didn't send a pic of the fawn, but you can see what's going on in the wooded plots....buckwheat, clover, and cereal rye....

and this giant likes to show up every morning just before the exchanger on my IR200 clicks over from IR to daylight....




























Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Was out today and found a camera located in an area I've never had any human interaction.....hmmm....you creepin' on me:wink: Saw a nice one today, out past ears and split already, looked like apples on his 1's....probably never see him again (lol)...
> 
> Joe


Haha, I don't think its me.....and if it is, I promise I will only shoot does......:wink:. I didn't see anything big, just a couple 2 1/2yr old bucks and one funky buck with antlers growing like gazelle horns (looked like he had been hit by a car). Was really thick in the one spot, had to crawl on hands in knees in a few spots just to get through but it looks very promising if you can get in there clean.


----------



## J-Keffer

PA folks, I'll be one of the newbies trying to figure out PA this fall. Uncle Sam has me set to move up to the Pittsburgh Area in August/September. Anyone familiar with hunting within an hour or two of there that can provide some insight to a Hills and Holler hunter from WV?


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> Haha, I don't think its me.....and if it is, I promise I will only shoot does......:wink:. I didn't see anything big, just a couple 2 1/2yr old bucks and one funky buck with antlers growing like gazelle horns (looked like he had been hit by a car). Was really thick in the one spot, had to crawl on hands in knees in a few spots just to get through but it looks very promising if you can get in there clean.


check your phone


Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

:zip:



12-Ringer said:


> check your phone
> 
> 
> Joe


----------



## nicko

11 days until new license sales start.


----------



## vonfoust

J-Keffer said:


> PA folks, I'll be one of the newbies trying to figure out PA this fall. Uncle Sam has me set to move up to the Pittsburgh Area in August/September. Anyone familiar with hunting within an hour or two of there that can provide some insight to a Hills and Holler hunter from WV?


Sent you a PM.


----------



## bradywk

The hunting up around Lake Arthur and Moraine State Park is very good. About an hour from the city, lots of good crop. Have seen massive bucks there throughout the years


----------



## nicko

8 more days.


----------



## KMiha

Took a picture of this guy on May 16th. Pretty sure it’s an 8 point that would’ve scored 135ish (give or take) from last year. Funny how you can get within twenty yards of these guys on a lawn mower and they just look at you. Guess they’re just used to them. Shut the mower down and stand up, they’re off. 

Kind of hard to make out in the picture, but at 3+ weeks ago, he was already past his ears.


----------



## KMiha

Dang, pic is sideways. Maybe someone else can rotate it. Idk how.


----------



## 138104

Here you go. That is a nice deer!


----------



## TauntoHawk

I'll wrap up my turkey season in one more single post over here simply because I miss it. I'm still buying turkey calls which let me cling to the season but it's time to put it away and try and focus on deer for once. Last year I put zero work into whitetails, partly because of my elk hunt and the other part I just didn't make the time or priority. 

Some statistics from turkey season

Hunted 3 states

Hunted on 25 days between April 14th and May 31st. 8 full days or too a noon close 17 fly downs. 
Heard gobbles 23 mornings had birds inside 100 yards 22 of them. 

Killed 4 birds

Shot/called/or watched die 12 birds and 2 misses

10 private land mornings resulted in 10 birds. 

15 public land mornings resulted in 2 birds and 3 dozen million close calls (or so it felt like) from hunters bumping birds of the roost, cutting off birds, coyotes, snotting deer, hens in the way, jakes in the way, a tree in the way, the rise of hills, my own code of not shooting a gobbler out of the tree even if it's 7am and the bird I've been chasing for weeks or settling on one of his subordinate Tom's on the ground. 

I purposely save my last tag of every season on a stud or bust mission as I'd rather hear them gobble to the very last morning then end my season short just to earn another punched tags.

Next season I will look to do 4 states and 2 veterans hunts. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Annnnnnd now onto deer. Very happy with the 14 day growth report on the two plots I did at my uncle's place in 3C for not being a farmer or knowing anything about food plots I think they are coming along nicely. Hope the summer treats them well and we can add 2 more fall plots in late August.

Not really looking to manage the deer herd so much as attract more deer to provide better opportunities for the rest of the family that wants to hunt there and learn some habitat improvements that I can apply down the road.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Looking good Taunto. What did you end up planting?


----------



## fap1800

I'm taking my boys up to Lyman Run State Park to do a little camping this weekend. My buddy and his wife and kids are going and invited us along. Unfortunately my wife isn't able to get Friday off, so it's just going to be the "men" tagging along. I figure we'll do the usual...a bit of hiking and fishing, but was wondering if any of you that are familiar with the area had some suggestions on other fun activities that might entertain a 9 and 5 year old.


----------



## TauntoHawk

fap1800 said:


> Looking good Taunto. What did you end up planting?


I broke the plots into sections and planted some different things and some blends of seeds so I can get a feel for what grows best and what deer prefer and when. I have 2 cams out and will increase that to 6 when we get the second two plots in (not sure what's going in those other then shade tolerate) come late summer early fall.

What's in is sugar beets, turnips, brassicas, clover, rye grass and oats.



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## HNTRDAVE

fap1800 said:


> I'm taking my boys up to Lyman Run State Park to do a little camping this weekend. My buddy and his wife and kids are going and invited us along. Unfortunately my wife isn't able to get Friday off, so it's just going to be the "men" tagging along. I figure we'll do the usual...a bit of hiking and fishing, but was wondering if any of you that are familiar with the area had some suggestions on other fun activities that might entertain a 9 and 5 year old.


The elk visitor center is not too far from there. You could schedule a hayride there and see the elk.


----------



## 12-Ringer

TauntoHawk said:


> I broke the plots into sections and planted some different things and some blends of seeds so I can get a feel for what grows best and what deer prefer and when. I have 2 cams out and will increase that to 6 when we get the second two plots in (not sure what's going in those other then shade tolerate) come late summer early fall.
> 
> What's in is sugar beets, turnips, brassicas, clover, rye grass and oats.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk



If you can get your hands on some buckwheat it might be worth your while...they seem to destroy it on our properties in Potter...seem to favor it over the white and red clover and the cereal rye....those 4 make a nice "layered" plot with some protecting others while they grow...hope I gave you something to think about...

Joe


----------



## PAbigbear

fap1800 said:


> I'm taking my boys up to Lyman Run State Park to do a little camping this weekend. My buddy and his wife and kids are going and invited us along. Unfortunately my wife isn't able to get Friday off, so it's just going to be the "men" tagging along. I figure we'll do the usual...a bit of hiking and fishing, but was wondering if any of you that are familiar with the area had some suggestions on other fun activities that might entertain a 9 and 5 year old.


Deer Park at 6/449. Cherry Springs Park has dark skies programs during the weekends. PA Grand Canyon is half hour away. Gary's Putter golf in Sweden Valley for mini golf and the new zipline. Don't forget the beach at the Lyman Lake


----------



## treestandnappin

Marrying into a small farm with tons of deer. Saw one big guy and a lot of small bucks last year. About to get some minerals and cams out soon. Shooting the Evolve pretty good, but building this Vector Turbo with Z5 cams, and hoping it’ll be hard to decide which to shoot


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> If you can get your hands on some buckwheat it might be worth your while...they seem to destroy it on our properties in Potter...seem to favor it over the white and red clover and the cereal rye....those 4 make a nice "layered" plot with some protecting others while they grow...hope I gave you something to think about...
> 
> Joe


Buckwheat is a good spring crop.It grows thick so it suppresses weeds and it acts as a fertilizer when you till it back into the soil.The deer will hit it when it's first coming up but it should really be tilled in before it goes to seed,usually by the beginning to middle of august.It really depends on what your intentions are with a foodplot.If I wanted some good stuff still in the plot when fall rolls around,I wouldn't plant until august.Otherwise,in the bigwoods,the deer will hammer it as it's coming up and it will be mostly useless by the time fall rolls around.White clover makes a good year round foodplot that's fairly easy to maintain.However,if I wanted winter peas,turnips,oats etc,I'd be planting them in august after planting buckwheat in the spring.


----------



## 12-Ringer

fap1800 said:


> I'm taking my boys up to Lyman Run State Park to do a little camping this weekend. My buddy and his wife and kids are going and invited us along. Unfortunately my wife isn't able to get Friday off, so it's just going to be the "men" tagging along. I figure we'll do the usual...a bit of hiking and fishing, but was wondering if any of you that are familiar with the area had some suggestions on other fun activities that might entertain a 9 and 5 year old.




When are you going?

Joe


----------



## fap1800

PAbigbear said:


> Deer Park at 6/449. Cherry Springs Park has dark skies programs during the weekends. PA Grand Canyon is half hour away. Gary's Putter golf in Sweden Valley for mini golf and the new zipline. Don't forget the beach at the Lyman Lake


Thanks for the info. I appreciate it. 



12-Ringer said:


> When are you going?
> 
> Joe


We're heading up Friday morning. Kind of a last minute excursion. From what I hear, the light pollution is pretty low up there and the moon will just be coming out of the new phase so some star gazing might be in order. I'm thinking of bringing the tripod and spotting scope.


----------



## 12-Ringer

12-Ringer said:


> When are you going?
> 
> Joe


I only ask as that general area has been our stomping grounds for 40+ years....we'll be up from 6/26-7/1, other family members staying through the 8. We're always over at the lake at some point, usually caravanning in our ATV's from our camp in Gold. If you're staying at the camp ground and can haul a yak or canoe with you, do it...you won't regret it...the lake is nice and holds tons of fish...everyone, no matter what their ability, can catch something in Lyman.

If your up the weekend of the 7th be sure to stop in Galeton for the Red Suspender festivities...the fireworks there are pretty amazing for a small country town, however, traffic is INSANE after the fireworks. It's not the same Red Suspender Weekend it use to be years ago, but certainly a good time with great people and age appropriate activities for your crew.

If you want a unique fireworks experience you can also give the Tioga Central Railroad a look, they run a trip to Lake Hammond and you watch the fireworks from the train, pretty neat, the kids really liked it. They also run dinner cruises at night, but they are a little pricey. If you are interested in the Hammond Fireworks the train is THE BEST way to see them (unless you have a boat, get on the lake early and plan to stay well after they're done the ramp gets crazy)
http://tiogacentral.com/lake-shore-express/

The PA Grand Canyon can be a great day...trust me when I say I'm sure your kids can handle the hike as my daughter has done it several times, including as young as a 6 (there was some complaining, but an Icee at the end seemed to fix "the pain":wink. Don't get suckered into the bike tour, that is tough and I doubt many kids your age do it without problem. Even if you go and just snap a few shots from the overlooks, its free and you'll be right there...some people don't even know there is a PA Grand Canyon??

I see PABig bear gave some ideas and I'll second Cherry Springs...the Dark Skies Distinction makes it a pretty interesting destination especially for kids the ages you've identified. If you go do yourself a favor and download the Skyview Lite or Night Sky app for your phone and your kids phones/tablets and bring them with you (pretty cool to have on your phone anywhere, but especially up there). 
https://pennsylvaniastateparks.rese...dSeasonDates.do?contractCode=PA&parkId=880143

Pine Creek Outfitters is less than 30-minutes away and if the water level is right you and your group will have a blast...for reference we always seem to have more fun with yaks and canoes, than the rafts...not sure how big you party is, but it is a great afternoon. If you're rookies the 1/2 day trip is usually plenty, there is a ton to see, we've seen Eagles almost every trip, even had a black bear swim across in front of us. Wear a suit, pack a lunch and have a great time....
http://www.pinecrk.com/boatrentals/boatrentals.html

Something your kids might really like as mine did at that age is a visit to Gods Country Creamery....I'll offer this disclaimer, its NOTHING fancy...in fact looking at the website and then visiting the farm in person highlights the power of the internet:zip: BUT....if they have claves, they let the kids pet and feed them...they family is GREAT, and my kids have always enjoyed feeding the calves. The cheese is very good too and its also less than 30-minutes from Lyman....
http://godscountrycreamery.com/post.php?pid=1

If you're a fly-fisherman and can carve some time away for yourself, do yourself a favor and drive over the delayed harvest areas South of Coudersport. Plenty of great fish and sections of stream where your only competition will be the mink and herons. If you don't want to travel that far, the upper Lyman Run basin (feeding the reservoir) is a wild brook trout enhancement area and makes for some GREAT spot and stalk fishing for natives....better have a 4-weight and be willing to creep, crawl, and cast from your knees as things are tight, but when you hook up with one of those native brookies, it makes it all worth the effort.

I could go on and on and on...there is MUCH more to do up there than most realize and I personally think that I, like most, don't go up there to be running around to all of the touristy type places as much as to take a hike and chill near the fire pit...

Here is a great resource that can get folks started on planning...this isn't the end all be all, but can inspire a little extra digging and calls and you can really make a great trip and almost forget you haven't left your home state...
https://visitpottertioga.com/events/

Hope I gave you a few things to consider...if you don't mind share your impressions when you return...be interested in what you tried and how you liked it....

Joe


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> If you can get your hands on some buckwheat it might be worth your while...they seem to destroy it on our properties in Potter...seem to favor it over the white and red clover and the cereal rye....those 4 make a nice "layered" plot with some protecting others while they grow...hope I gave you something to think about...
> 
> Joe





dougell said:


> Buckwheat is a good spring crop.It grows thick so it suppresses weeds and it acts as a fertilizer when you till it back into the soil.The deer will hit it when it's first coming up but it should really be tilled in before it goes to seed,usually by the beginning to middle of august.It really depends on what your intentions are with a foodplot.If I wanted some good stuff still in the plot when fall rolls around,I wouldn't plant until august.Otherwise,in the bigwoods,the deer will hammer it as it's coming up and it will be mostly useless by the time fall rolls around.White clover makes a good year round foodplot that's fairly easy to maintain.However,if I wanted winter peas,turnips,oats etc,I'd be planting them in august after planting buckwheat in the spring.


Thank you both, I had considered and wanted to do buckwheat in the larger plot then till in and plant again in the fall but my father wanted to try the sugar beets and turnips in that section and didn't think we'd have the time to re do that one and get the other two fall plots in which I agreed with.

We will try a bunch of stuff over the next few years until we get what works well. Hoping to add additional plots or acreage on them if they do well. I'm starting to think about how hard access might be by the time my kids are hunting and want to improve and preserve whatever piece of family land I have the ability to. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

TauntoHawk said:


> Thank you both, I had considered and wanted to do buckwheat in the larger plot then till in and plant again in the fall but my father wanted to try the sugar beets and turnips in that section and didn't think we'd have the time to re do that one and get the other two fall plots in which I agreed with.
> 
> We will try a bunch of stuff over the next few years until we get what works well. Hoping to add additional plots or acreage on them if they do well. I'm starting to think about how hard access might be by the time my kids are hunting and want to improve and preserve whatever piece of family land I have the ability to.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


From my personal experience the sugar beets are the most temperamental...it doesn't take too much of either extreme (rain or drought) to have a negative impact. Couple that with the fact that they often cost 2x as much as a brassica and often become most desirable in the late season (a time when we typically don't hunt that particular area) and we've moved away from them...we have already cut the buckwheat 2x and will likely cut again in 2 weeks. After that we won't touch it for about 4-weeks at which time we will till it under in favor of a clover, brassica, pea blend...this has been a good process for us with a large yield Oct - early November. If the property were closer and we had more immediate access, I think we would reintroduce the sugar beets and turnips as both are tremendous in the late season (if they make it that far).

I for one would be interested in keeping tabs on your project so keep the updates coming...

Joe


----------



## fap1800

Wow, Joe. That's some great advice. Thanks for sharing. I only wish I had more than two and half days up there! I'm definitely bringing the flyrod so I'll give the upper run a Lyman a shot. There was talk of renting some kayaks as well so I appreciate the rental link. The weather looks to be great up there this weekend and I think the boys are gonna have a blast. I'm taking the tipi so they get a good camping experience.


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> From my personal experience the sugar beets are the most temperamental...it doesn't take too much of either extreme (rain or drought) to have a negative impact. Couple that with the fact that they often cost 2x as much as a brassica and often become most desirable in the late season (a time when we typically don't hunt that particular area) and we've moved away from them...we have already cut the buckwheat 2x and will likely cut again in 2 weeks. After that we won't touch it for about 4-weeks at which time we will till it under in favor of a clover, brassica, pea blend...this has been a good process for us with a large yield Oct - early November. If the property were closer and we had more immediate access, I think we would reintroduce the sugar beets and turnips as both are tremendous in the late season (if they make it that far).
> 
> I for one would be interested in keeping tabs on your project so keep the updates coming...
> 
> Joe


There's one issue is mowing, my uncle has no issues with us putting plots in as we wish but doesn't want to be responsible for them so a plot that requires mowing means a drive upstate just to mow and return and requires my father to leave the tractor there all year or haul it each time.

We are trying a set of no mow options for this year to save on trips. 



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

You really shouldn't mow buckwheat.You want it to come in thick so it shades out invasives and weeds.My plots are literally in my backyard so it's easy to maintain them.Where I have them,there's no way to hunt over them or really near them.The deer hit them hard but mainly well after dark.I just put them out so the wildlife can benefit and so I don't have to mow as much grass.It's relatively easy to establish a nice clover plot but you have to mow them periodically to get them to come in thick.Logistically,you can only do what you can do with the limited time you have but at least you're doing something.the deer will hit the turnip greens early on but once you get a couple frosts,they'll dig them right up,same with the radishes.Radishes offer another benefit in that they loosen up the soil.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mowing our buckwheat has worked tremendously well for us....clover is nice but does require a little more direct attention than the brassica and when your 5 hours away, its hard to give it that attention...a cover/pea blend growing below a brassica canopy has been good for us. We mow the buckwheat once, maybe twice, till it back into the soil when we plant the others in mid August. Only a couple of years with this method, but it has worked well. All of the game in the area hit the small wooded plots. NONE of our plots are more than 75x30yards we have four different on the 40 acres. Been trying to convince my family to reduce it to one, maybe two, but it hasn't worked and to be honest I cant be too critical, no matter what work I put it, I have rarely hunted there in the last 18 years because I've had great opportunities much closer to home. That might be changing though....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

fap1800 said:


> Wow, Joe. That's some great advice. Thanks for sharing. I only wish I had more than two and half days up there! I'm definitely bringing the flyrod so I'll give the upper run a Lyman a shot. There was talk of renting some kayaks as well so I appreciate the rental link. The weather looks to be great up there this weekend and I think the boys are gonna have a blast. I'm taking the tipi so they get a good camping experience.


Those upper basin streams wouldn't be a place for your kids...things are tight! Some of the streams are less than 24" wide and stealth is a must for those spooky fish....trust me when I say though, those small streams HOLD fish...I have had very good success with green, bead-head flashback, hare's ear in size 16 and 18. Tends to catch them when others don't...working a dry fly in those streams takes a little more skill than I have, but I suspect some will be rising here and there at dawn and dusk. A 6-7" native brookie is something to marvel at...tie into one of the big ones and you'll forget you're in PA quickly.

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> I only ask as that general area has been our stomping grounds for 40+ years....we'll be up from 6/26-7/1, other family members staying through the 8. We're always over at the lake at some point, usually caravanning in our ATV's from our camp in Gold. If you're staying at the camp ground and can haul a yak or canoe with you, do it...you won't regret it...the lake is nice and holds tons of fish...everyone, no matter what their ability, can catch something in Lyman.
> 
> If your up the weekend of the 7th be sure to stop in Galeton for the Red Suspender festivities...the fireworks there are pretty amazing for a small country town, however, traffic is INSANE after the fireworks. It's not the same Red Suspender Weekend it use to be years ago, but certainly a good time with great people and age appropriate activities for your crew.
> 
> If you want a unique fireworks experience you can also give the Tioga Central Railroad a look, they run a trip to Lake Hammond and you watch the fireworks from the train, pretty neat, the kids really liked it. They also run dinner cruises at night, but they are a little pricey. If you are interested in the Hammond Fireworks the train is THE BEST way to see them (unless you have a boat, get on the lake early and plan to stay well after they're done the ramp gets crazy)
> http://tiogacentral.com/lake-shore-express/
> 
> The PA Grand Canyon can be a great day...trust me when I say I'm sure your kids can handle the hike as my daughter has done it several times, including as young as a 6 (there was some complaining, but an Icee at the end seemed to fix "the pain":wink. Don't get suckered into the bike tour, that is tough and I doubt many kids your age do it without problem. Even if you go and just snap a few shots from the overlooks, its free and you'll be right there...some people don't even know there is a PA Grand Canyon??
> 
> I see PABig bear gave some ideas and I'll second Cherry Springs...the Dark Skies Distinction makes it a pretty interesting destination especially for kids the ages you've identified. If you go do yourself a favor and download the Skyview Lite or Night Sky app for your phone and your kids phones/tablets and bring them with you (pretty cool to have on your phone anywhere, but especially up there).
> https://pennsylvaniastateparks.rese...dSeasonDates.do?contractCode=PA&parkId=880143
> 
> Pine Creek Outfitters is less than 30-minutes away and if the water level is right you and your group will have a blast...for reference we always seem to have more fun with yaks and canoes, than the rafts...not sure how big you party is, but it is a great afternoon. If you're rookies the 1/2 day trip is usually plenty, there is a ton to see, we've seen Eagles almost every trip, even had a black bear swim across in front of us. Wear a suit, pack a lunch and have a great time....
> http://www.pinecrk.com/boatrentals/boatrentals.html
> 
> Something your kids might really like as mine did at that age is a visit to Gods Country Creamery....I'll offer this disclaimer, its NOTHING fancy...in fact looking at the website and then visiting the farm in person highlights the power of the internet:zip: BUT....if they have claves, they let the kids pet and feed them...they family is GREAT, and my kids have always enjoyed feeding the calves. The cheese is very good too and its also less than 30-minutes from Lyman....
> http://godscountrycreamery.com/post.php?pid=1
> 
> If you're a fly-fisherman and can carve some time away for yourself, do yourself a favor and drive over the delayed harvest areas South of Coudersport. Plenty of great fish and sections of stream where your only competition will be the mink and herons. If you don't want to travel that far, the upper Lyman Run basin (feeding the reservoir) is a wild brook trout enhancement area and makes for some GREAT spot and stalk fishing for natives....better have a 4-weight and be willing to creep, crawl, and cast from your knees as things are tight, but when you hook up with one of those native brookies, it makes it all worth the effort.
> 
> I could go on and on and on...there is MUCH more to do up there than most realize and I personally think that I, like most, don't go up there to be running around to all of the touristy type places as much as to take a hike and chill near the fire pit...
> 
> Here is a great resource that can get folks started on planning...this isn't the end all be all, but can inspire a little extra digging and calls and you can really make a great trip and almost forget you haven't left your home state...
> https://visitpottertioga.com/events/
> 
> Hope I gave you a few things to consider...if you don't mind share your impressions when you return...be interested in what you tried and how you liked it....
> 
> Joe


I am copying this whole post for future reference when my kid is old enough to do this....great post Joe!


----------



## dougell

I thought this was interesting for you SRA guys.I was checking out the PGC website to see what DMAP properties where available.Just out of curiosity,I looked at 5c and 5D and this was the only one I found.This is the first time I ever saw a TWP enroll in DMAP.

ORGANIZATION:
SOLEBURY TOWNSHIP	DMAP ID: 3047	WMU: 5D
Contact Address:
PO BOX 139
SOLEBURY PA, 18963 

Contact: 
CATHERINE CATALDI
Day: (215) 297-5656
Evening: (215) 297-5656
E-mail: [email protected]
Website: www.soleburytwp.org
Property Location:


3092 SUGAN ROAD
SOLEBURY PA 18963

Region:
Southeast Region
Counties: 
BUCKS

Total Acreage Enrolled: 7508	
Coupons Approved: 400
Hunter must acquire a coupon from this landowner prior to redeeming for a permit from any issuing agent or the PGC website


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> I thought this was interesting for you SRA guys.I was checking out the PGC website to see what DMAP properties where available.Just out of curiosity,I looked at 5c and 5D and this was the only one I found.This is the first time I ever saw a TWP enroll in DMAP.
> 
> ORGANIZATION:
> SOLEBURY TOWNSHIP	DMAP ID: 3047	WMU: 5D
> Contact Address:
> PO BOX 139
> SOLEBURY PA, 18963
> 
> Contact:
> CATHERINE CATALDI
> Day: (215) 297-5656
> Evening: (215) 297-5656
> E-mail: [email protected]
> Website: www.soleburytwp.org
> Property Location:
> 
> 
> 3092 SUGAN ROAD
> SOLEBURY PA 18963
> 
> Region:
> Southeast Region
> Counties:
> BUCKS
> 
> Total Acreage Enrolled: 7508
> Coupons Approved: 400
> Hunter must acquire a coupon from this landowner prior to redeeming for a permit from any issuing agent or the PGC website



Almost positive they applied last year and were denied...not surprised they were approved...I don't have much direct experience in that area, but a few guys I work with who live in that general area are always chatting about how many deer are around....all three get multiple antlerless deer each year with the standard permits. Not sure if the DMAP will actually have a big impact, only because the antlerless tags are already so plentiful in this area...and I don't believe the identified acreage is ONLY DMAP (could be wrong), I think any legally licensed hunter can hunt most of it. They was some talk of a special, focused effort for the youth hunt, trying to get a heavy kill rate that way too....

Thanks for sharing, I didn't know it passed.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> I am copying this whole post for future reference when my kid is old enough to do this....great post Joe!


No problem and like I said, it's only the tip of the iceberg, there is also the Kinzua Bridge State Park that isn't too far away - 18 years ago I proposed to my wife on that trip. Pretty neat experience....

There is a lot of revitalization efforts underway across the Northern Tier and I am not necessarily talking about theme parks and shopping malls, but more things to embolden are natural resources....

https://youtu.be/-2nESaEcMyM













Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

Now you are teasing me Joe, with pictures like that while I am stuck in the office.....haha


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> Now you are teasing me Joe, with pictures like that while I am stuck in the office.....haha


Pop took that one, said he fished all morning to lose a couple, then realized most were laying in less than 6" of water under the grass banks...fly-fishing some of those little delayed harvest areas should be rephrased fish hunting...as you're stalking the banks and sometimes casting from 10' away from the bank...its fun though...as long as you don't define fun as catching fish all day...on those smaller streams that rarely happens, but when you hook a good one on a 7' 4wt, you're in for a good time...

Joe


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Almost positive they applied last year and were denied...not surprised they were approved...I don't have much direct experience in that area, but a few guys I work with who live in that general area are always chatting about how many deer are around....all three get multiple antlerless deer each year with the standard permits. Not sure if the DMAP will actually have a big impact, only because the antlerless tags are already so plentiful in this area...and I don't believe the identified acreage is ONLY DMAP (could be wrong), I think any legally licensed hunter can hunt most of it. They was some talk of a special, focused effort for the youth hunt, trying to get a heavy kill rate that way too....
> 
> Thanks for sharing, I didn't know it passed.
> 
> Joe


Any hunter can hunt any DMAP AREA IF IT'S PUBLIC AND WITH PERMISSION IF IT'S PRIVATE.YOU DON'T NEED a DMAP tag to hunt those areas.It just adds extra tags and gives additional opportunities in WMU's that are split during rifle season.You can still kill does on DMAP properties with a DMAP tag on the first day of rifle.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Any hunter can hunt any DMAP AREA IF IT'S PUBLIC AND WITH PERMISSION IF IT'S PRIVATE.YOU DON'T NEED a DMAP tag to hunt those areas.It just adds extra tags and gives additional opportunities in WMU's that are split during rifle season.You can still kill does on DMAP properties with a DMAP tag on the first day of rifle.


Thanks for the info..

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> Any hunter can hunt any DMAP AREA IF IT'S PUBLIC AND WITH PERMISSION IF IT'S PRIVATE.YOU DON'T NEED a DMAP tag to hunt those areas.It just adds extra tags and gives additional opportunities in WMU's that are split during rifle season.You can still kill does on DMAP properties with a DMAP tag on the first day of rifle.


Thanks dougell!


----------



## dougell

No problem.I just thought it was interesting to see an entire twp in DMAP.I never saw that before.The PGC added a big DMAP area last year that encompassed SGL 87 because it was a CWD management area.A few years ago,Clearfield county had three pages of DMAP units now they only have three participants on the website.There are more who didn't want to be on the website but quite a few timber companies and DCNR are finally starting to get desirable regeneration.Two of the units we killed deer in last year aren't listed this year.


----------



## TauntoHawk

So Joe you are planting buck wheat in small shaded/semi shaded timber plots to control weeds and provide summer food then til it in and plant clover, peas, and brassicas in the fall? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

TauntoHawk said:


> So Joe you are planting buck wheat in small shaded/semi shaded timber plots to control weeds and provide summer food then til it in and plant clover, peas, and brassicas in the fall?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Yep, you’ve got it....deer and turkey hammer the buckwheat too...


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> Yep, you’ve got it....deer and turkey hammer the buckwheat too...


Joe, sent you a PM 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

You’ll probably need to be a Facebook user to view this link. Awesomely bad. Ha ha ha!!!!

https://www.facebook.com/PennsylvaniaGameCommission/videos/1899631066735443/


----------



## vonfoust

Not a FB user and I was able to see it. It pains me to see how antiquated PA is in just about everything hunting.


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> Not a FB user and I was able to see it. It pains me to see how antiquated PA is in just about everything hunting.


And they're still printing up those harvest report cards.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> And they're still printing up those harvest report cards.


They need to do away this AL system but the county treasures would lose their minds.The harvest report card is just an option for people without any kind of technology.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> They need to do away this AL system but the county treasures would lose their minds.The harvest report card is just an option for people without any kind of technology.


I will be hunting my 6th state this fall. PA is the only one that I have hunted that still has a mail in card (it is possible I missed others because I have no need for one and never looked). I have a hard time believing that there are more people in PA that don't know anyone that can help them get online than there are in Wyoming. I don't believe there is anyone in PA that doesn't have access to someone that has access to the internet. 

(I'll step off this particularly high soap box I built for myself now :darkbeer


----------



## TauntoHawk

vonfoust said:


> I will be hunting my 6th state this fall. PA is the only one that I have hunted that still has a mail in card (it is possible I missed others because I have no need for one and never looked). I have a hard time believing that there are more people in PA that don't know anyone that can help them get online than there are in Wyoming. I don't believe there is anyone in PA that doesn't have access to someone that has access to the internet.
> 
> (I'll step off this particularly high soap box I built for myself now )


No that soap box isn't too high as I've done my travels it becomes ever increasingly apparent how everything from the tag system, reporting, and rules are so outdated and archaic in PA.

It should not takes weeks and a half dozen envelope exchanges to acquire a few doe tags. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

To briefly change the subject, does anyone know of anywhere to shoot bow or a bow shop near Morgantown SE PA? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

I’m just happy they redesigned the doe tag envelopes. 

Heard at the last commissioners meeting......

“And the last item we are voting on is as follows… We have been given the permission of the legislature to enact one more change for the following season. Either allow Sunday hunting or redesign the doe tag envelopes. Which one shall we go with?”


----------



## TauntoHawk

nicko said:


> I’m just happy they redesigned the doe tag envelopes.
> 
> Heard at the last commissioners meeting......
> 
> “And the last item we are voting on is as follows… We have been given the permission of the legislature to enact one more change for the following season. Either allow Sunday hunting or redesign the doe tag envelopes. Which one shall we go with?”


Not funny 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

TauntoHawk said:


> To briefly change the subject, does anyone know of anywhere to shoot bow or a bow shop near Morgantown SE PA?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Lancaster archery is not all that far from morgantown


----------



## TauntoHawk

Billy H said:


> Lancaster archery is not all that far from morgantown


No I mean close to in Morgantown like able to shoot at lunch hour during the week. I'm working in Morgantown now, I was in Lancaster previously so I used LAS frequently then. Family life takes up most evenings and since I can't shoot at my home I just don't get the practice I used to. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogersb

So licenses go on sale tomorrow. There is a DMAP area that I can walk to that I'm considering buying a tag for. How do you buy DMAP tags?


----------



## full moon64

when do doe license get sent in?thx


----------



## adr1601

rogersb said:


> So licenses go on sale tomorrow. There is a DMAP area that I can walk to that I'm considering buying a tag for. How do you buy DMAP tags?


There should be an option to do so when you buy your licence. Just figure out what the number is and it should be pretty easy to navigate through it.


----------



## fap1800

TauntoHawk said:


> No I mean close to in Morgantown like able to shoot at lunch hour during the week. I'm working in Morgantown now, I was in Lancaster previously so I used LAS frequently then. Family life takes up most evenings and since I can't shoot at my home I just don't get the practice I used to.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I’m assuming you have an ordinance in your town. Local laws don’t supersede state laws and English sparrows are in season every day except for deer season. Put a bird feeder in front of your target. You’re hunting sparrows. :wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Had a great trip up to Potter and Lyman Run this past weekend. I only wish we had a few more days for me and the boys. Did quite a bit of hiking and star gazing. The boys saw their first Eagle as well. We got to watch him take a couple of runs at fish in the reservoir which was pretty amazing. 

I have to say, I gotta hand it to you northern tier guys who consistently bag deer up there. That country is comparable to WY where I hunt elk all except altitude. One section of trail led us up from 1,700 to 2,250 in a half mile. I had to carry my five year old on my shoulders for most of it. Lol! Good training though with about 30lbs in the Exo. Felt like I was packing an elk quarter. 

I’ll definitely be going back and hopefully one of these days I can get up there for a mountain rifle hunt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevingraybill1

TauntoHawk said:


> To briefly change the subject, does anyone know of anywhere to shoot bow or a bow shop near Morgantown SE PA?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Check out archery outfitters,Glenn is a great guy and super knowledgeable 610-856-1137


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irishiup

nicko said:


> I’m just happy they redesigned the doe tag envelopes.
> 
> Heard at the last commissioners meeting......
> 
> “And the last item we are voting on is as follows… We have been given the permission of the legislature to enact one more change for the following season. Either allow Sunday hunting or redesign the doe tag envelopes. Which one shall we go with?”


I feel SAT-like pressure when I'm completing everything. Did I fill out each area correctly? Did I seal the right envelope? Did I write the correct WMAs? Do I have the right courthouse address? *sweat drops from head onto the envelope smearing the address and making me start over*


----------



## 12-Ringer

fap1800 said:


> Had a great trip up to Potter and Lyman Run this past weekend. I only wish we had a few more days for me and the boys. Did quite a bit of hiking and star gazing. The boys saw their first Eagle as well. We got to watch him take a couple of runs at fish in the reservoir which was pretty amazing.
> 
> I have to say, I gotta hand it to you northern tier guys who consistently bag deer up there. That country is comparable to WY where I hunt elk all except altitude. One section of trail led us up from 1,700 to 2,250 in a half mile. I had to carry my five year old on my shoulders for most of it. Lol! Good training though with about 30lbs in the Exo. Felt like I was packing an elk quarter.
> 
> I’ll definitely be going back and hopefully one of these days I can get up there for a mountain rifle hunt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Glad to hear it...

Joe


----------



## adr1601

fap1800 said:


> Had a great trip up to Potter and Lyman Run this past weekend. I only wish we had a few more days for me and the boys. Did quite a bit of hiking and star gazing. The boys saw their first Eagle as well. We got to watch him take a couple of runs at fish in the reservoir which was pretty amazing.
> 
> I have to say, I gotta hand it to you northern tier guys who consistently bag deer up there. That country is comparable to WY where I hunt elk all except altitude. One section of trail led us up from 1,700 to 2,250 in a half mile. I had to carry my five year old on my shoulders for most of it. Lol! Good training though with about 30lbs in the Exo. Felt like I was packing an elk quarter.
> 
> I’ll definitely be going back and hopefully one of these days I can get up there for a mountain rifle hunt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


People do under estimate how steep and rugged some of the Eastern mountains are.
We walked down a trail two weekends ago that lots 1300' In just over a half mile. We had hiked up it a few times before but always choose another route out instead of going back down.


----------



## fap1800

adr1601 said:


> People do under estimate how steep and rugged some of the Eastern mountains are.
> We walked down a trail two weekends ago that lots 1300' In just over a half mile. We had hiked up it a few times before but always choose another route out instead of going back down.


For sure. It has been a number of years since I was through the NT and I had forgotten just how big they are. I know you've beaten that drum a few times on the Western forum and I agree completely. I'd imagine killing a respectable buck up there is no easy feat.


----------



## adr1601

fap1800 said:


> For sure. It has been a number of years since I was through the NT and I had forgotten just how big they are. I know you've beaten that drum a few times on the Western forum and I agree completely. I'd imagine killing a respectable buck up there is no easy feat.


For me it's turned into an addiction that's equal to hunting Elk.
I have private land minutes from my house, and If I could put an Elk in the freezer every year, I'd likely only hunt the public mountains.
There's just something cool about picking through an area 100 square miles and finding the best spots.


----------



## dougell

adr1601 said:


> For me it's turned into an addiction that's equal to hunting Elk.
> I have private land minutes from my house, and If I could put an Elk in the freezer every year, I'd likely only hunt the public mountains.
> There's just something cool about picking through an area 100 square miles and finding the best spots.


There's something about not seeing a poster and not seeing another human all season.


----------



## KMiha

TauntoHawk said:


> No I mean close to in Morgantown like able to shoot at lunch hour during the week. I'm working in Morgantown now, I was in Lancaster previously so I used LAS frequently then. Family life takes up most evenings and since I can't shoot at my home I just don't get the practice I used to.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I know there’s an archery club in that area. Maybe google to see what you can find. I don’t go up that way often, but I do remember seeing some 3D shoots up that way. You’d probably have to become a member.


----------



## Pointinglab

There is an archery club right next to the landfill at the 176 entrance.


----------



## nicko

Stop by FCO to my buy my license today. One customer at the front counter, worker tells me they sell them back in the fishing department. I go back to fishing, five people waiting at the counter. I go back up to the front checkout, worker asked me what I need (nobody waiting to check out). I tell him I’m looking to buy a hunting license. He directed me back to the fishing dept. I said “don’t you sell hunting licenses upfront anymore”? He says he doesn’t know how to do it. I walk out.


----------



## jacobh

Nick your surprised?? Lol I bought mine online today. FC isn't worth the headaches


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Stop by FCO to my buy my license today. One customer at the front counter, worker tells me they sell them back in the fishing department. I go back to fishing, five people waiting at the counter. I go back up to the front checkout, worker asked me what I need (nobody waiting to check out). I tell him I’m looking to buy a hunting license. He directed me back to the fishing dept. I said “don’t you sell hunting licenses upfront anymore”? He says he doesn’t know how to do it. I walk out.


That place isn’t good for much anymore....once upon a time, but no more[emoji107][emoji107][emoji107][emoji107]

Wouldn’t spend my enemies dime in there...

Joe


----------



## TauntoHawk

kevingraybill1 said:


> Check out archery outfitters,Glenn is a great guy and super knowledgeable 610-856-1137
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks his shop doesn't open until 4 I'm looking for a place to shoot mid day but I think I got my solution bellow the chestnut hill archery club is extremely close to my work so I will contact them about joining and seeing when I can shoot there. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Pointinglab said:


> There is an archery club right next to the landfill at the 176 entrance.


Perfect found them on Facebook and will message them this is extremely close to my office. Chestnut hill archery club

Thanks 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

fap1800 said:


> I’m assuming you have an ordinance in your town. Local laws don’t supersede state laws and English sparrows are in season every day except for deer season. Put a bird feeder in front of your target. You’re hunting sparrows. :wink:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No ordinance I just don't feel like it's respectful of my neighbors even with a backstop. I know I'm not going to sky draw or wildly miss but there really isn't a direction I wouldn't be firing toward a house/yard. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Taunto do u have a shed? When I shoot my target is in front of my shed. I talked to my neighbors and told them simply if your out so don't shoot. If aim shooting and u come out I stop shooting. They were all for me shooting showing respect for their safety was all they needed to hear


----------



## kevingraybill1

TauntoHawk said:


> Thanks his shop doesn't open until 4 I'm looking for a place to shoot mid day but I think I got my solution bellow the chestnut hill archery club is extremely close to my work so I will contact them about joining and seeing when I can shoot there.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Chestnut hill is a really nice club , I have a heard there not taking new members without a referral,if not I am a member at South Birdsboro sportsman . That might be close for you as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charman03

TauntoHawk said:


> No ordinance I just don't feel like it's respectful of my neighbors even with a backstop. I know I'm not going to sky draw or wildly miss but there really isn't a direction I wouldn't be firing toward a house/yard.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Anything can happen you never know. I really respect this


----------



## justinc535

I'm sure this question has been asked and possibly thoughtfully answered before, but does anyone have any valuable information on why Pennsylvania has an entire two weeks of no deer hunting in most WMU's prior to rifle season? I can't make sense of the seven legal days of doe (rifle) hunting here, yet not permitting the majority of PA bowhunters to be in the woods during two weeks of prime time. Just my .02


----------



## vonfoust

justinc535 said:


> I'm sure this question has been asked and possibly thoughtfully answered before, but does anyone have any valuable information on why Pennsylvania has an entire two weeks of no deer hunting in most WMU's prior to rifle season? I can't make sense of the seven legal days of doe (rifle) hunting here, yet not permitting the majority of PA bowhunters to be in the woods during two weeks of prime time. Just my .02


It's for the health of the herd. PA deer are woefully out of shape. They not only need Sundays to rest they also need an extra two weeks prior to the rifle season to rest. Our deer are distinctly different than the rest of the country's deer.


----------



## dougell

justinc535 said:


> I'm sure this question has been asked and possibly thoughtfully answered before, but does anyone have any valuable information on why Pennsylvania has an entire two weeks of no deer hunting in most WMU's prior to rifle season? I can't make sense of the seven legal days of doe (rifle) hunting here, yet not permitting the majority of PA bowhunters to be in the woods during two weeks of prime time. Just my .02


Because the gun only guys would scream and cry that bowhunters have the PGC in their back pocket.You would most likely see some type of additional opportunity for muzzleloaders before bowhunters get anything more.


----------



## full moon64

full moon64 said:


> when do doe license get sent in?thx


July 9 :darkbeer:


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> It's for the health of the herd. PA deer are woefully out of shape. They not only need Sundays to rest they also need an extra two weeks prior to the rifle season to rest. Our deer are distinctly different than the rest of the country's deer.


Ha ha!!!! True.....lazy arse deer.


----------



## nicko

PSU blog update on fawn mortality.

https://ecosystems.psu.edu/research...Feed:+deer-forest-blog+(The+Deer-Forest+Blog)


----------



## 12-Ringer

He’s getting big, never said he was an Einstein....his sister seems to have WAY more upstairs, but then again she is 10-months older....

https://youtu.be/D8k9hCAEoYw

Might mot be able to guess which was was younger....










Joe


----------



## jacobh

Beautiful dogs!!!


----------



## irishiup

nicko said:


> PSU blog update on fawn mortality.
> 
> https://ecosystems.psu.edu/research...Feed:+deer-forest-blog+(The+Deer-Forest+Blog)


Love these emails... Very insightful. I forwarded this to some others and told them to make sure they read the professor's comments at the bottom about mortality rate being comparable in areas without predators before everyone got up in arms about killing every bear, coyote and bobcat in the woods.


----------



## fap1800

That looks like trouble, Joe! I couldn't imagine 2x the energy of my GWP at that age. :mg:


----------



## dougell

fap1800 said:


> That looks like trouble, Joe! I couldn't imagine 2x the energy of my GWP at that age. :mg:


I have a 10 mo GSP.I think I'm gonna breed her in a few years and keep one of the pups.Not sure I could take two under a year old at the same time.She the coolest dog I ever had but also the least maintenance free of any dog.She's in your face at all times.At night time when I need a break,I tie her outside with the porch light on.She'll entertain herself for hours chasing moths.


----------



## fap1800

Sounds very familiar, Doug. Mine is now 11 and hitting the end of his stride, but in his formative years, had the energy of what seemed like two dogs. He's still a bit active and spronks like a gazelle up and down the fence line every time the neighbor walks his dogs, but generally he just curls up in his crate all day. I work from home and he's passed out in my office right now. He's basically a cat and sleeps over 18 hours. Lol!


----------



## dougell

As soon as I got to work today,my wife texted me and said the dog must have went after something and busted her cable.We have plenty of room for her to roam but my closest neighbor has chickens and she'll kill every one she can.The guy's a little nuts so we never let her run unless we're out there.I have about two acres of clover 50 yards from the house.As soon as you let her out,she goes strait to the clover,points a bumble bee and then chases it for hundreds of yards.We kept her on live birds all winter but haven't been able to do much with since about March.I have a bunch of chukars coming the end of July.Last week she jumped through a screen in the house to get at a bird.


----------



## TauntoHawk

4 weeks in food plot update looks incredible by my standards. Waiting for some card pulls by this weekend from my uncle.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Taunto-looks great!. I sprayed mine a week ago to kill it all, tired of all the competing grasses. It’s all browned out. Hope to till this weekend, lime, fertilize and keep it loose until I decide what to plant.


----------



## Mathias

Taunto, I know they’re here, but buck pics are hard to come by in 3C right now. Hope your luck is better.


----------



## nicko

Which tags are you guys going for first round? 3A first and will look to get a 2nd 3A tag in the 1st unsold assuming they are still avaiable. I’ll go for my 5C tags second round but they seem to be selling out faster every year.


----------



## 2Rsquared

Goneoutdoors said:


> when does the hunting digest come out this year?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not sure when it came out, but I downloaded, printed and bound my copy today. 










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

Am I reading that right on the cover? You’re now allowed to use semiautomatic shotguns for big game? I.E deer? Jeez, I thought the woods were loud enough already during gun season. Some of these guys are going to unload at the poor deer.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> As soon as I got to work today,my wife texted me and said the dog must have went after something and busted her cable.We have plenty of room for her to roam but my closest neighbor has chickens and she'll kill every one she can.The guy's a little nuts so we never let her run unless we're out there.I have about two acres of clover 50 yards from the house.As soon as you let her out,she goes strait to the clover,points a bumble bee and then chases it for hundreds of yards.We kept her on live birds all winter but haven't been able to do much with since about March.I have a bunch of chukars coming the end of July.Last week she jumped through a screen in the house to get at a bird.


Lol...the bumblebee is a common theme here too...he loves focusing in on them, even after he gets stung....I did say he is no Einstein didn’t I🤪

In all seriousness they are both doing very well, ran Fawn in a NAVHDA Natural Ability scoring trial two weeks ago. It was a cool event, a trial to train official scorers. It was free and doesn’t count as an official run for your pup...I believe a perfect score is 112 and Fawn scored and 88. What makes that most impressive is that she didn’t step foot in the water at all forfeiting all of those points. Looks like we will be doing some water work this summer.

Hard to believe she did as well as she did as I haven’t worked with her nearly as much as I should.....TIME really is an invaluable commodity.

Storm still has some growing to do, both physically and mentally, but we’re on it. Our hope is to have Fawn therapy dog certified by January. Camille has a dog meet her in the oncology lab for all of her treatments and we’re hoping we can get things to the point we’re Fawn can be that dog. We’ve worked through Companion Dog (CD) and almost through Companion Dog Excellent (CDX). Will likely get through UD and make the shift to the therapy sessions.

GSPs are some of the most versatile ever...work a field, bring you the newspaper, guard the house, support in schools and hospitals...doin got all with undying affection.

Joe


----------



## TauntoHawk

kevingraybill1 said:


> Chestnut hill is a really nice club , I have a heard there not taking new members without a referral,if not I am a member at South Birdsboro sportsman . That might be close for you as well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I contacted them they said they were accepting new members so I'll be at their next meeting to apply it's be great if I could shoot a mile from work over lunch. Thinking it's time for a new bow as well plan to start shooting some at LAS Monday night to narrow in on what I'm looking for. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Got up in the woods to move a couple stands but I don't think this one is moving anytime soon… The stand would come down easily… The screw-in steps not so much.


----------



## Mathias

Cheers.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Back atcha Matt, courtesy of Captain Morgan.


----------



## vonfoust

View attachment 6524999


Didn't realize this thread was headed this direction. Did someone say offseason?:embara:


----------



## Mathias

You say offseason, I prefer to call it multitasking.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Shot a few bows tonight at LAS.. hoyt defiant, Matthew's triax, obsessions turmoil, prime centergy and logic

Boy have bows gotten smooth and the left off feel like there's nothing to hold. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

TauntoHawk said:


> Shot a few bows tonight at LAS.. hoyt defiant, Matthew's triax, obsessions turmoil, prime centergy and logic
> 
> Boy have bows gotten smooth and the left off feel like there's nothing to hold.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Any of them really stand out to you? I shot the Triax earlier this year and was impressed. I bought the Centergy last year so wasn’t really in the market for a new rig and never sampled any other bows except for the Triax.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

fap1800 said:


> Any of them really stand out to you? I shot the Triax earlier this year and was impressed. I bought the Centergy last year so wasn’t really in the market for a new rig and never sampled any other bows except for the Triax.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't really shot many bows other then my 9 year old turbohawk so they All seemed pretty amazing with the advancements bows of made these last few years in draw cycle and let off alone.That's said my thoughts were

Hoyt defiant - nice draw, solid wall, only a little buzz at the shot, grip just felt a little off I think the rough powder coating honestly threw me off a little. 

Matthews triax - this bow was just easy to shoot it has zero vibration at the shot like it didn't even go off. Thing is tiny at 28" feels like 2 giant cams and a grip I could see if you were hunting blinds or lots of tight spaces that it would be incredibly maneuverable. 

Obsessions turmoil - they couldn't get it adjusted well for my draw length well the draw felt aggressive and there was no wall at all it wanted to leap forward. 4 arrows and it was set to the side 
Prime centergy hybrid - they didn't have the regular close to my draw so I shot the hybrid although I know I wouldnt choose the longer Ata version. the draw is stiff but smooth the valley can be a bit of a surprise and the first few pulls I felt like i was slamming into the wall by over drawing the back end to hard but once you get used to the cycle it's enjoyable and repeatable. The back wall and hold was great, really feels like you can hold on target forever and never fight the bow.
Prime logic - logic shot very similar to the centergy the draw was a bit long for me but even with that I still enjoyed shooting that bow as well. 

I really liked the primes I like the ideas behind their designs, the fit and finish seemed nice, how they shot and held. Of the two primes they gave me they were at 26.5 and 28.5 draws but set at 64 on 70lb limbs so after shooting the long hybrid and shorter logic I think the regular centergy at 27 or 27.5 would suit me best in 65lb limb configuration would make a really nice hunting bow. 

Now I have to decide if I want to shoot other bows yet or buy now and then to buy new or used in the classifieds here. 




Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

TauntoHawk said:


> I haven't really shot many bows other then my 9 year old turbohawk so they All seemed pretty amazing with the advancements bows of made these last few years in draw cycle and let off alone.That's said my thoughts were
> 
> Hoyt defiant - nice draw, solid wall, only a little buzz at the shot, grip just felt a little off I think the rough powder coating honestly threw me off a little.
> 
> Matthews triax - this bow was just easy to shoot it has zero vibration at the shot like it didn't even go off. Thing is tiny at 28" feels like 2 giant cams and a grip I could see if you were hunting blinds or lots of tight spaces that it would be incredibly maneuverable.
> 
> Obsessions turmoil - they couldn't get it adjusted well for my draw length well the draw felt aggressive and there was no wall at all it wanted to leap forward. 4 arrows and it was set to the side
> Prime centergy hybrid - they didn't have the regular close to my draw so I shot the hybrid although I know I wouldnt choose the longer Ata version. the draw is stiff but smooth the valley can be a bit of a surprise and the first few pulls I felt like i was slamming into the wall by over drawing the back end to hard but once you get used to the cycle it's enjoyable and repeatable. The back wall and hold was great, really feels like you can hold on target forever and never fight the bow.
> Prime logic - logic shot very similar to the centergy the draw was a bit long for me but even with that I still enjoyed shooting that bow as well.
> 
> I really liked the primes I like the ideas behind their designs, the fit and finish seemed nice, how they shot and held. Of the two primes they gave me they were at 26.5 and 28.5 draws but set at 64 on 70lb limbs so after shooting the long hybrid and shorter logic I think the regular centergy at 27 or 27.5 would suit me best in 65lb limb configuration would make a really nice hunting bow.
> 
> Now I have to decide if I want to shoot other bows yet or buy now and then to buy new or used in the classifieds here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


There are quite a few regular Centergy bows that pop up often in the classifieds here. You could probably score one for half of what a new one goes for. I'm amazed at how fast these things depreciate. That being said, I really like my Centergy. Coupled with the right arrow and tuned, I've never shot better. My one complaint is the noise at the shot. You get a noticeable slap when the string meets the stop, however, from what I've read on here, a Cool Hand Luke string stop is an inexpensive solution. I'll probably be putting one on mine this year. Lastly, I'm not sure that the Centergy really balances any better than other bows on the market. It's an interesting concept, but I still had to monkey around with the stab and weights to get it right for me. 

I will agree with you on the Triax. Great draw and balance. No vibration, but the A2A is just too short. I couldn't get past that. I know guys claim that it shoots longer distances just like longer A2A bows, but I need all the help I can get especially with longer shots out west.


----------



## TauntoHawk

fap1800 said:


> There are quite a few regular Centergy bows that pop up often in the classifieds here. You could probably score one for half of what a new one goes for. I'm amazed at how fast these things depreciate. That being said, I really like my Centergy. Coupled with the right arrow and tuned, I've never shot better. My one complaint is the noise at the shot. You get a noticeable slap when the string meets the stop, however, from what I've read on here, a Cool Hand Luke string stop is an inexpensive solution. I'll probably be putting one on mine this year. Lastly, I'm not sure that the Centergy really balances any better than other bows on the market. It's an interesting concept, but I still had to monkey around with the stab and weights to get it right for me.
> 
> I will agree with you on the Triax. Great draw and balance. No vibration, but the A2A is just too short. I couldn't get past that. I know guys claim that it shoots longer distances just like longer A2A bows, but I need all the help I can get especially with longer shots out west.


It blows me away how quickly they devalue looking through the classifieds. I think I have to go that route especially since I'm not a hung up on colors and matching my bow to my favorite jacket. 

Well I guess you take a perfectly balanced bare bow and then add different weighted accessories all over it and still need to rebalance the bow with stabs and counters like any other. It's really just splitting preference hairs on all the flagships I'm assuming when compared to where I'll be coming from. 

Maybe I'll shoot a few others while I look for a good deal. I started looking at what new accessories cost I'm going to spend more setting a bow up then the bow itself. It might take me all summer to bargain shop this stuff. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

If anyone is looking at used they should look real hard at a BT Reign.
If you want to learn to turn your own bow, it doesn't get much easier than one of them and they shoot amazing.


----------



## fap1800

adr1601 said:


> If anyone is looking at used they should look real hard at a BT Reign.
> If you want to learn to turn your own bow, it doesn't get much easier than one of them and they shoot amazing.


I'll second that. I bought a used one off here last year and that thing was a dream. I actually liked it more than the Centergy, but found myself in a pickle. I opted to keep the Centergy that I purchased new that had a warranty. Plus, the Centergy wasn't fetching much used even last year. I couldn't justify the loss and lack of warranty and sold the Reign.


----------



## nicko

TauntoHawk said:


> It blows me away how quickly they devalue looking through the classifieds. ............
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Yep, I sold an e32 with a QAD iinstalled for a price I thoiught was a steal. I saw how much others were selling for the same bow for and theirs just sat in the classifieds for a month or more. Resale prices as a whole see to be down. But it's great if you are buying.


----------



## dougell

I bought an Elite impulse last year.I tried hard to like it but it was heavy,off balance with a quiver and I hated the hump at the end of the draw cycle.I killed a doe with in the first day,sold it to my buddy and went back to my carbon spyder.I can't find anything I don't like about the carbon spyder so I haven't even looked at any new bows this year.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Like I feel bad going to the bow shop and taking their time and resources setting up and shooting new bows only to take money elsewhere but 1yr old bows barley broken in are going $3-400 less then new off the shelf in the classified

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

TauntoHawk said:


> Like I feel bad going to the bow shop and taking their time and resources setting up and shooting new bows only to take money elsewhere but 1yr old bows barley broken in are going $3-400 less then new off the shelf in the classified
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I agree Taunto and feel the same way. I can't bring myself take up a shops time when I know I have no intention iof buying one of their brand new bows. The last brand new bow I bought was late 2013. Not sure I'll be buying a brand new bow again anytime soon.


----------



## TauntoHawk

nicko said:


> I agree Taunto and feel the same way. I can't bring myself take up a shops time when I know I have no intention iof buying one of their brand new bows. The last brand new bow I bought was late 2013. Not sure I'll be buying a brand new bow again anytime soon.


It's like a car I just can't allow myself to be the guy to drive it off the lot and lose all that value. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Building a new bridge to access my one plot, my orchard and pond area.
Lots of apples here this year!









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

If anyone is looking for deals on new Prime Rize or Ions, send me a pm.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Will you need EZ pass to get over that bridge Matt? 

Good to see more posts about planning for the season comning up. This time of the year is particularly quiet from a hunting standpoint. 

I have some utility chord coming in the mail to allow me to try the rope modification on my LW climibing sticks. Looking forward to testing the setup on some public land in anticpation of mid September.


----------



## Billy H

Bob (Pope 125) has a like new Prime centergy he’s looking to sell completely set up ready to go. Black 60 pound. If your interested I’ll get you in touch with him.


----------



## nicko

Maisy fresh from the groomer and smelling fresh.

Not sure she’ll be a hunting dog though. She gets skittish with loud noises and our one hunt for doves last year had her trying to crawl up my back after two shots. I didn’t get a pheasant tag with my license but I did get migratory bird. I’ll try some regular runs with the retrieving launcher and retrieving dumbies/pheasant wings and see if she gets more comfortable with the reports.

Even if she never becomes a hunter, she can stalk squirrels in the backyard and on walks like nobody’s business.


----------



## Mathias

Good looking girl Nick!


----------



## fap1800

I broke out my chitty welding skills and came up with a home made drag using scrap my dad had and 3/4” rebar. It didn’t really rip up the ground like I thought it would without weight strapped to it so we welded a stud to stack gym weights. Adding 115lbs seemed to do the trick. Now it’s time to lime and fertilize prior to planting. The area previously had pines that was cleared about 6 or so years ago and the pH is a bit off. 

Not sure what to plant here. I have a clover/chicory blend, a landino mix and a no till rye/clover blend. Thoughts?





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

That there is what you call "gittin' er done".  Love the concrete filled plastic weights.


----------



## nicko

PSU blog update on fawn mortality.

https://ecosystems.psu.edu/research...Feed:+deer-forest-blog+(The+Deer-Forest+Blog)


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> That there is what you call "gittin' er done".  Love the concrete filled plastic weights.


Whatever works, right? lol!


----------



## irishiup

TauntoHawk said:


> Like I feel bad going to the bow shop and taking their time and resources setting up and shooting new bows only to take money elsewhere but 1yr old bows barley broken in are going $3-400 less then new off the shelf in the classified
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Exactly! I want to support local businesses, but I can't justify spending $300 more in the pro shop than an online vendor. I found an in-box 2016 E32 for $450 online when it was going for $700+ at my local shop.


----------



## yetihunter1

irishiup said:


> Exactly! I want to support local businesses, but I can't justify spending $300 more in the pro shop than an online vendor. I found an in-box 2016 E32 for $450 online when it was going for $700+ at my local shop.


I just saw today a NIB Prime Rize for $599 at mountain archery. They run deals like that for bows (primes specifically) a lot through huntoftheday.com..... Taunto, if you feel bad about not using LAS, ask them if they have any of the older model primes in stock. They normally sell those at a discount to clear the inventory. I bought a Prime Impact NIB from them a couple years ago for $450. That bow 2 years earlier retailed for $999 I believe. Just another option you can try.


----------



## dougell

Cool way to use ingenuity Taunto.


----------



## dougell

Don't use the no till rye and clover.It's most likely rye grass and it will turn into a headache.


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> Don't use the no till rye and clover.It's most likely rye grass and it will turn into a headache.


Thanks for the tip, Doug. I'll roll with the clover/chicory blend.


----------



## TauntoHawk

irishiup said:


> Exactly! I want to support local businesses, but I can't justify spending $300 more in the pro shop than an online vendor. I found an in-box 2016 E32 for $450 online when it was going for $700+ at my local shop.


And the bow is only half the expense now I'm looking at what the accessories cost (rest, sight, quiver, ect) no wonder I've been shooting the same old for years. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

TauntoHawk said:


> And the bow is only half the expense now I'm looking at what the accessories cost (rest, sight, quiver, ect) no wonder I've been shooting the same old for years.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


That’s why I rarely sell my accessories although I did just sell a Spot Hogg Hogg It sight (still have an extra stashed away though). I like to have what I need ready and waiting just in case I find a good deal on a bow that catches my eye.

The only rest I shoot is a QAD HDX. To me, there have not been enough changes in the rest to justify buying the latest and greatest updated model when they come out. In fact, The 2015 e35 I picked up a little while ago now has a QAD rest that I bought in 2012. It may be six years old or older but it functions flawlessly.


----------



## jacobh

I see coyotes are now spotted in Collegeville which is near me. Haven't seen one yet but it's online now. So PGC came out with the statement that this is mostly their fault? What's that mean??


----------



## Mathias

Scott, where’d you see the story on this? Thanks.


----------



## 138104

I think this is what he read. I took the article as PGC is speaking about residents for making trash readily available. However, folks are always looking to blame the PGC.

"Coyotes are on the rise in urban and suburban areas," said Tom Hardisky, a wildlife biologist with the Pennsylvania Game Commission. "And a lot of it is our fault."
While woods provide cover and shelter and occasionally food, cities and suburban areas provide more consistent sources of food. Humans leave edible garbage everywhere: overflowing trash cans, dumpsters, at the front curb. And because coyotes are very smart and very fast, they know when they can get away with stealing what they need to survive.


----------



## jacobh

Yep that's it. I don't think anyone is blaming the PGC but the guys came out and said it's mostly our fault. He's from the PGC. Was just wondering what was meant by that. So i guess what's being said is we are all at fault for leaving trash outside. 1st time I'm hearing of totes being around me online. Heard rumors before but this is the 1st legitimate story I have heard was all. Ok carry on. I'll be gone just figured guys in my area would want to know


----------



## jacobh

https://www.google.com/amp/s/patch....amp/27438560/coyotes-spotted-upper-providence


----------



## yetihunter1

jacobh said:


> Yep that's it. I don't think anyone is blaming the PGC but the guys came out and said it's mostly our fault. He's from the PGC. Was just wondering what was meant by that. So i guess what's being said is we are all at fault for leaving trash outside. 1st time I'm hearing of totes being around me online. Heard rumors before but this is the 1st legitimate story I have heard was all. Ok carry on. I'll be gone just figured guys in my area would want to know


I read it as he is saying its our fault as in all urban and suburban residents. They created the enticing environment with the overflowing trash and such. I don't think he means its the PGCs fault.


----------



## jacobh

Yea that's how I took it after reading numerous times too. Thought it was interesting that they were this close to me now and others on here. There were always rumors but this is the closest I've seen to being legit. I've run trail cameras for May years in these areas and have never caught a yote on camera


----------



## dougell

Tom Hardisky just passed away a few weeks ago.He graduated from high school with my one sister and lived next door to my mother.


----------



## TauntoHawk

jacobh said:


> Yep that's it. I don't think anyone is blaming the PGC but the guys came out and said it's mostly our fault. He's from the PGC. Was just wondering what was meant by that. So i guess what's being said is we are all at fault for leaving trash outside. 1st time I'm hearing of totes being around me online. Heard rumors before but this is the 1st legitimate story I have heard was all. Ok carry on. I'll be gone just figured guys in my area would want to know


I'm mostly shocked there was somewhere that didn't already have coyotes in PA. I saw a coyote out right on the main strip down in the Outer Banks a few weeks ago right off route 12 at night and that was what he was doing poking around a trash dumpster. That one surprised me to see one there but it was no doubt a yote, they are a very adaptable animals. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

fap1800 said:


> I broke out my chitty welding skills and came up with a home made drag using scrap my dad had and 3/4” rebar. It didn’t really rip up the ground like I thought it would without weight strapped to it so we welded a stud to stack gym weights. Adding 115lbs seemed to do the trick. Now it’s time to lime and fertilize prior to planting. The area previously had pines that was cleared about 6 or so years ago and the pH is a bit off.
> 
> Not sure what to plant here. I have a clover/chicory blend, a landino mix and a no till rye/clover blend. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like it turned out great, I'd probably give the clover chicory mix a go with what you listed. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Yea I've lived in apa my whole life rain cameras for god knows how long and not a single pic of a yote. Guys I know personally and trust have net seen a yote yet in Pa. that's why i was shocked to hear all this. Maybe we are just lucky





TauntoHawk said:


> I'm mostly shocked there was somewhere that didn't already have coyotes in PA. I saw a coyote out right on the main strip down in the Outer Banks a few weeks ago right off route 12 at night and that was what he was doing poking around a trash dumpster. That one surprised me to see one there but it was no doubt a yote, they are a very adaptable animals.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

jacobh said:


> Yea I've lived in apa my whole life rain cameras for god knows how long and not a single pic of a yote. Guys I know personally and trust have net seen a yote yet in Pa. that's why i was shocked to hear all this. Maybe we are just lucky


In turkey season I see them in Lancaster, berks, and Lebanon counties every year sometimes multiple times but I don't get as far south east as you are ever. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Oh ok yea never seen one but maybe I'm lucky. My dad lives in Berks near Boyertown and never seen one yet. Maybe just starting to move this way


----------



## fap1800

TauntoHawk said:


> Looks like it turned out great, I'd probably give the clover chicory mix a go with what you listed.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


That's exactly what I went with. I knew rain was supposed to come last night, so after dinner I ran over to my parents to finish. The drag did a great job, but it still needed raking. I put down 80lbs of lime and about 30lbs of 0-25-25. Then spread the seed and pushed it into the damp ground with the ATV. My parents' neighbor was probably wondering why this knucklehead was driving around in circles at 9pm. Lol! We had some powerful storms roll through last night and some really heavy rains. I'm hoping all is good.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Yea I've lived in apa my whole life rain cameras for god knows how long and not a single pic of a yote. Guys I know personally and trust have net seen a yote yet in Pa. that's why i was shocked to hear all this. Maybe we are just lucky


We've had a pretty high density of coyotes in this part of the state for the past 30 years.I hear them almost every night when my windows are open in the summer and see tracks in the snow in every single place I hunt.Some years I don't see any and some years I see a few but it's not on a regular basis.I almost ran over two coyote pups on a 4 wheeler several weeks ago and got a short glimpse of one during spring gobbler.Thats the most I've seen in a long time but it was nothing more than being in the right places at the right time.Coyotes are in every single county and have been for a long time.Not one single time have I ever had a coyote come wandering by when I was sitting in a tree.Usually during bear season when we drive,we'll kill several.I know that we have more coyotes than bears and bobcats and I get far more pictures of them than I do coyotes.Anyone who can consistently kill those buggers would be elevated to hero status in my book.They're the slickest animal I've ever seen.About 10 years ago,I was out hunting them.I knew where at least two liked to bed.I had a perfect wind to approach the spot so I WALKED UP THIS OLD LOGGING ROAD WITH FRESH SNOW,climbed a small bank and set up in a fairly open patch of woods that was close to where these yotes were bedding.At one point as I was calling I thought I spotted movement but it never materialized.I got done calling and walked out exactly as I'd walked in.When I got to where I climbed up that bank,not 50 yards from where I was calling from,there was a fresh set of yote tracks,facing where I was.I back tracked them and that animal walked strait through the middle of those woods that I was watching.I never saw it because it used every bit of available cover,logs and depressions to stay out of sight.To this day,I still have no idea how how it pulled that off.They're incredible animals.


----------



## 12-Ringer

As far as yotes, I’ve seen them in person and have trailcam pics of them in Aston, Swarthmore, Glen Mills, as well as, north and South Coventry Townships, glen Moore, downing town and West Chester.

These sightings have increased considerably over the last 10-years. I have a pic somewhere of an entire family of yotes (two adults and three pups) in Warwick Park, that I got three years ago.

They’re around these parts and in larger numbers than most think.

As far as our place in Potter, we’ll they’re all over up there...can’t go a night without hearing them sound off in the valley somewhere. 

Joe


----------



## nicko

I have yet to see one down here in 5C but my parents said they saw them last year in their back yard and a neighbior up the street from them chased one out of his yard. This is in Mt. Penn. As for Potter, like Joe said, there are a lot up there. With fresh snow overnight, I've cut up to 10 different sets of tracks the following morning. But I have to say I really have no desire to shoot one. I feel I would be just be killing one to kill it. I wouldn't eat it and I'm not interested in the pelt. I love hearing them calling in the predawn darkness. There is something about hearing them that makes the woods feel more wild and untamed which is a nice change of pace from hunting down here and smelling McDonalds french fries and the perfumey scent of clothes dryer exhaust floating past my stand.


----------



## jacobh

Amen to that Nick. Don't forget about the parents yelling at the kids from the neighbor


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Amen to that Nick. Don't forget about the parents yelling at the kids from the neighbor


HA HA HA!!! You know it Scott. Hiunting behind my parents, I have heard:

1 - loud speaker announcements of the homecoming king and queen and team lineups for Antietam HS soccer teams
2 - kids having outside recess at St. Catharines
3 - countless leaf blowers
4 - ambulance sirens
5 - smelled the aroma of bacon being cooked

Nothin' like hunting in the burbs.


----------



## yetihunter1

in my neighborhood in Phoenixville we have had a black bear and a coyote sightings. The black bear sighting made the news like 1-2 years ago.


----------



## Skelly

There are coyotes in Norristown farm park. I confirmed it with the ranger last summer. Its really not even a debate here most people know about them. Also there was a bear in a residential neighborhood (Eagleville) two weeks ago.


----------



## nicko

Doe tag application is filled for 3a and ready to go in the mail on Friday. Anybody getting any good trail cam pics yet?


----------



## redlab

Was just going to ask the same thing nicko ! I have 11 cameras out and have 4-5 bucks on almost all of them but nothing with any size yet ! In fact I don't have any with even G2"s yet ! 
I think they are way behind this year because I pulled up trail cam pics from 2015,16,17 at this very same time and all 3 years they had full racks but were growing tine length. No so this year so do you think they will get to there full potential this year before they get hard horned ?


----------



## skinner2

I wanted to get my license today , so I can get my doe tag in the mail at the end of the week. Unfortunately I went to three different places to get it and wasn't able to get it at any of them. I guess it wasn't meant to be. I will try somewhere else this week.


----------



## NorseNW

Former PA hunter and new to the forum. I wanted to tell you boys I was excited to see this thread. I was just back last week to help take care of my Mom after surgery. Look forward to being able to hear / see some PA hunting stories. I miss it.


----------



## Mathias

Nothing to speak of on camera yet. I did see a potential shooter at my place up north last week. Well out beyond his ears, but not much for tine length.
:welcomesign: Norse


----------



## 12-Ringer

New lens for my DSLR...thing is pretty amazing....spotted this bachelor group at roughly 400 yards...lens brought them up close...

























A couple of other shots...


----------



## nicko

Great pics Joe. 

My buddy and I were going to hit the archery range at the gun club yesterday but we opted for staying inside in the AC instead. I guess we’re getting soft.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Thanks Nick, by the way, the deer are in Potter. We're pretty sure the bigger of the three is this guy.....










the good buck are avoiding ALL of our camera sets right now and that's pretty tough to do as we run a ton....this isn't necessarily atypical...they tend to stay off the plots while the nursing doe are around and they seem to be everywhere, well the doe and the bear....we've NEVER seen as much bear traffic as we've seen these last couple of years. We just got back from a 5-day stint and someone in our place saw a bear everyday on our place...

Joe


----------



## nicko

Hope somebody in your camp gets a crack at the big one. I need to make run or two up the RYHC this summer.


----------



## nicko

PSU fawn blog update.

https://ecosystems.psu.edu/research...Feed:+deer-forest-blog+(The+Deer-Forest+Blog)


----------



## rogersb

Bear are here everyday in 3D. Some days I am getting 3-4 different adults on camera. Seems early and traffic is ultra high. Usually winds down after July when most of the berries from the swamp are gone.


----------



## wyrnutz

*Bear !*

Well,
I finally have permission on private land in 4A.
Deer, Turkey and bears oh my.
Property backs right up to SGL, mix of hard woods and agriculture.
Feeling really positive about this year ing general, to cameras out for 2 months, will pull cards Sunday morning.

Nick, thank you for keeping this going!


----------



## Beavsteve

Pretty cool pic, kinda...


----------



## wyrnutz

Think they had Prime, one of last years models for $399.


----------



## Beavsteve

And some other youngins....


----------



## Billy H

Area 5C is the winner again this year by a landslide. 70,0000 doe tags. Kill em if ya got em. CWD is closing in on the area as well, will probably eventually interfere with the PGC cash cow known as 5C. E- Gads!


----------



## 12-Ringer

25 yards out the back door of our place on Potter....


----------



## nicko

Got out in SGL today for a test run with the new Lone Wolf climbing my sticks and stand. In a word......exhausting! It was a sweat soaked event but I shouldn’t have expected anything different in this weather. But it was still a pain in the ass hanging the sticks and stand. It was a tough tree, wider than normal with weird variations in the trunk that made the last stick hard to seat properly. I may I go back and put up some cheaper climbing sticks and leave them on the tree. The LW sticks were just way to much work on this tree.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> Got out in SGL today for a test run with the new Lone Wolf climbing my sticks and stand. In a word......exhausting! It was a sweat soaked event but I shouldn’t have expected anything different in this weather. But it was still a pain in the ass hanging the sticks and stand. It was a tough tree, wider than normal with weird variations in the trunk that made the last stick hard to seat properly. I may I go back and put up some cheaper climbing sticks and leave them on the tree. The LW sticks were just way to much work on this tree.


I have the same set-up.Other than being able to climb just about any tree,the system was too cumbersome for me to use in every situation.I can usually find a climbable tree and if I can't,I just set up a cheap ladder stick.If someone steals it,no biggie.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> I have the same set-up.Other than being able to climb just about any tree,the system was too cumbersome for me to use in every situation.I can usually find a climbable tree and if I can't,I just set up a cheap ladder stick.If someone steals it,no biggie.


Cumbersome is good a description Doug. I got the setup to use primarily on public land and figured if I liked it enough, I could use it more on the other properties I hunt. I'd opt for the ease of the climber any day over this.


----------



## TauntoHawk

The hang on stick combo never worked well for me on a mobile set. Cumbersome and I was never quick or quiet at getting set up. I have a LW climber and I like it alot obviously they are limited by the tree. I thought about giving a saddle a try especially for gun hunting deep in the mountains I often wish I could be off the ground a little to have a better view but carrying a whole stand around in the mountains.



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

TauntoHawk said:


> The hang on stick combo never worked well for me on a mobile set. Cumbersome and I was never quick or quiet at getting set up. I have a LW climber and I like it alot obviously they are limited by the tree. I thought about giving a saddle a try especially for gun hunting deep in the mountains I often wish I could be off the ground a little to have a better view but carrying a whole stand around in the mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I have a quidos web as well.It has it's place but it really isn't much lighter than a LW assault.I move some ladder sticks around and haul in a LW assault,Millenium m7 or the Quido's web for those spots.Otherwise,it's just easier to find a suitable tree to climb with the LW.I had a tree saddle years ago but it pinched my thighs and killed my knees.The Quidos web is nice because there's a fork between your legs that presses against the tree and frees up your knees.


----------



## ironeyes969

jacobh said:


> Yea I've lived in apa my whole life rain cameras for god knows how long and not a single pic of a yote. Guys I know personally and trust have net seen a yote yet in Pa. that's why i was shocked to hear all this. Maybe we are just lucky


plenty of song dogs in Columbia county, I see them every time I visit family there.


----------



## nicko

TauntoHawk said:


> The hang on stick combo never worked well for me on a mobile set. Cumbersome and I was never quick or quiet at getting set up. I have a LW climber and I like it alot obviously they are limited by the tree. I thought about giving a saddle a try especially for gun hunting deep in the mountains I often wish I could be off the ground a little to have a better view but carrying a whole stand around in the mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


It is a labor intensive stand set for sure. I like the stands, the sticks I could like with the right tree. But just a lot of work. My sit n' climb model is an absolute breeze compared to this. Yes, the climber has its limits but I don't break a sweat when climbing with it. And it's lighter to carry than the stand and sticks.


----------



## TauntoHawk

nicko said:


> It is a labor intensive stand set for sure. I like the stands, the sticks I could like with the right tree. But just a lot of work. My sit n' climb model is an absolute breeze compared to this. Yes, the climber has its limits but I don't break a sweat when climbing with it. And it's lighter to carry than the stand and sticks.


I did just by a mystery ranch pop up 18 pack yesterday. It should serve well as a bridge between day pack and gear hauler allowing me to use it out west, hauling a climber and gear, or just normal day pack gear. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

dougell said:


> I have a quidos web as well.It has it's place but it really isn't much lighter than a LW assault.I move some ladder sticks around and haul in a LW assault,Millenium m7 or the Quido's web for those spots.Otherwise,it's just easier to find a suitable tree to climb with the LW.I had a tree saddle years ago but it pinched my thighs and killed my knees.The Quidos web is nice because there's a fork between your legs that presses against the tree and frees up your knees.


I figured 3 sticks and a saddle would get me 12ft off the ground for gun hunting and not be too much carry and set up. I also think I would use it more for gun then bow at least at first. My other option is just use cheap sticks in preset locations with no stand and carry the stand in. Problem is last time I tried that both sets of sticks got stolen and I had to hunt on the ground, it worked out as I shot a buck off the ground with my bow but it's still not ideal having all my sticks go missing. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

If you put an aider on the bottom step of the one stick,you can get to 15ft with 3 sticks.I've tried the one stick method with an aider.That's a pretty light and compact way to pack.It get's easier the more you practice but you still work up a sweat.Still,unless you have a stand pre-hung,nothing is easier than using a LW climber for long hikes.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Yeah I hear ya, it's easy to think light until you want a stand, weapon, layers, food, drink, and all the other junk we tote to the woods for the day. I do typically find I'm picking tree option number 3 instead of "the tree" when using a climber 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tyepsu

I'm curious if anyone knows how the PGC treats residency? I've been back in Pennsylvania since 2011 and my house is currently under contract to be sold with a scheduled closing date of August 17th. I'm also going to look at a property in Ohio tomorrow and likely making an offer on the property. I bought my Ohio non resident tag in March when they went on sale and my Pennsylvania resident tag the first week they went on sale. Do I need to do anything regarding Pennsylvania residency for the 2018/2019 hunting year ? If everything goes through, I'll be living in Ohio the middle to end of August.


----------



## full moon64

*send doe permits out today*


----------



## nicko

full moon64 said:


> *send doe permits out today*



Got mine in the mail yesterday.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> View attachment 6534773


OMG huge


----------



## nicko

That’s a wide load bear.


----------



## BGM51

Couple big ones from 3A









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

So I made this offer to the guy from the poconos that has the which Elite to buy thread. He doesn’t want it so what the hell I’ll put it here for someone local enough to me to pick it up. Have four bows and I don’t shoot this one. Tired of looking at it. Snow camo,E35 , 60 pound, 28.5, truglow site, Apache drop away, elite stab, custom threads. Few minor nicks strictly cosmetic. 300$ for it all.


----------



## ViperD

Billy- PM sent


----------



## Billy H

ViperD said:


> Billy- PM sent


Pm answered


----------



## nicko

So my buddy and I get up to the rod and gun club to use the archery range. He is a casual bowhunter mainly because he just doesn’t have all the time needed to be fully vested in this style of hunting. His setup is a mish mosh of accessories I gave him when he got a bow but didn’t have the coin to get fully outfitted at the time. I noticed on some hunts together last year that he had arrows missing knocks, or a nock by itself still on his string, or vanes coming loose. I’ve had some CE Maxima hunters I don’t use anymore so I brought them along today and gave them to him. Eight brand new used arrows.

The range at the gun club has targets at 20, 30, 40, and 50 yards set up in the woods with each lane being about 10 yards apart. We start at the 20 and he goes first. I immediately notice he is sky drawing his bow. On his 3rd draw, he touches the trigger halfway through his sky draw and FWIIING goes his arrow off into the treetops. I lterally gave him the arrows 10 minutes earlier and he already managed to loose one. We laughed it off and I coached him to draw with the bow pointed towards the target. So now we’ve corrected his drawing technique.

His bow is a 2005 Browing Illusion and it still has the factory string. He definitely never waxed it either and his peep is turning sideways at full draw. After me turning the peep for him while he was at full draw a few times, I showed him how to just turn the peep a twist before every shot to just get by for now. Then we move up to the 30 yard lane, shoot there a bit, and decide to move up to the 40 yard lane. As soon as we step into that lane, I look dowrange towards the target and there, stuck straight up out of the ground, 3 yards away from the 40 yard target, is the arrow we thought he sent off into oblivion 30 minutes ago.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Just returned from vacation on the OBX. Summer is over for me! Doe app is in the mail, time to start focusing on hunting season! Anybody getting any good buck on trail cams? We have some good ones showing up in Potter County.


----------



## goathillinpa

Nothing on my cams yet.


----------



## nicko

3A tag awarded today.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> 3A tag awarded today.


Im so behind....I was out on vacation all last week and then couldn't find the stamps when I got home late sunday....mine application wasn't sent out till today...


----------



## vonfoust

2D awarded Monday afternoon.


----------



## redlab

2G awarded here !
got this big boy on one of my cam i pulled cards on yesterday ! I have been chasing him a couple years now ! Trying to figure out where he goes when the velvet comes off because he seems to disappear from all 14 trail cams !
View attachment 6538657
View attachment 6538659
View attachment 6538661


----------



## jg420

Myself and 2 sons have tags in hand from 3B. Fastest Ive ever got them.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

redlab said:


> 2G awarded here !
> got this big boy on one of my cam i pulled cards on yesterday ! I have been chasing him a couple years now ! Trying to figure out where he goes when the velvet comes off because he seems to disappear from all 14 trail cams !
> View attachment 6538657
> View attachment 6538659
> View attachment 6538661


Looks good redlab!


----------



## fishguts430




----------



## HNTRDAVE

Was awarded 2G today. Next is my elk tag, I hope!


----------



## TauntoHawk

HNTRDAVE said:


> Was awarded 2G today. Next is my elk tag, I hope!


Some time in my life I'm gonna pull one of those tags. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## HNTRDAVE

TauntoHawk said:


> Some time in my life I'm gonna pull one of those tags.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Hope ya do! Goodluck.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Any mobile hunters interested in a short review of the mystery ranch pop up 18 pack. I got one in last night.

Plan to use it as my every day hunting pack that can also become a treestand hauler in the east or a meat pack capable of handling quarters on my forays out west. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

TauntoHawk said:


> Any mobile hunters interested in a short review of the mystery ranch pop up 18 pack. I got one in last night.
> 
> Plan to use it as my every day hunting pack that can also become a treestand hauler in the east or a meat pack capable of handling quarters on my forays out west.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I'm eyeing up the 28 for a rifle pack. There's been some reviews and info in the Western section, but always interested in more info.


----------



## TauntoHawk

adr1601 said:


> I'm eyeing up the 28 for a rifle pack. There's been some reviews and info in the Western section, but always interested in more info.


I was eyeing them both wasn't sure of the 18 or 28 when the 18 came up 20% off during a 4th of July sale with free shipping and not the 28 I went with the smaller pack. I figured when I have a pack fully loaded it's usually layers which can always be stuffed in the load shelf like my iwom. So the pack doesn't have to be enormous plus I can add pouches each hip belt.



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

TauntoHawk said:


> I was eyeing them both wasn't sure of the 18 or 28 when the 18 came up 20% off during a 4th of July sale with free shipping and not the 28 I went with the smaller pack. I figured when I have a pack fully loaded it's usually layers which can always be stuffed in the load shelf like my iwom. So the pack doesn't have to be enormous plus I can add pouches each hip belt.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I hunt the DCNR DMAP's second week and I'm looking for something to haul an entire Doe out. My Kuiu 3200 does it, but if the MR 28 is big enough that lower profile would be nice.


----------



## TauntoHawk

adr1601 said:


> I hunt the DCNR DMAP's second week and I'm looking for something to haul an entire Doe out. My Kuiu 3200 does it, but if the MR 28 is big enough that lower profile would be nice.


I guess that it would depending on how broken down you get on the deer. I've got plates and sandbags so I can play with various load sizes and weight. I know western guys were saying it handles 50-60lbs fairly well but for 75+ you are going to want a more dedicated frame. Honestly I'm 150, im not putting 75-100 in any pack and walking it very far. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

TauntoHawk said:


> I guess that it would depending on how broken down you get on the deer. I've got plates and sandbags so I can play with various load sizes and weight. I know western guys were saying it handles 50-60lbs fairly well but for 75+ you are going to want a more dedicated frame. Honestly I'm 150, im not putting 75-100 in any pack and walking it very far.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


A bone in doe from the mountains isn't going more than 50#. That pack (by design) is as close to perfect as a day pack can be for a pack out style hunter. Let us know how it works out as time goes on. I'll likely wait for used one to "pop up" before I buy one.


----------



## TauntoHawk

adr1601 said:


> A bone in doe from the mountains isn't going more than 50#. That pack (by design) is as close to perfect as a day pack can be for a pack out style hunter. Let us know how it works out as time goes on. I'll likely wait for used one to "pop up" before I buy one.


That's what I had planned but when the 18 "popped up" at $223 figured that realistically is about the same a badlands day pack that doesn't have a load shelf. I've got like 5 hunting packs so I should sell 2 or 3 as well this summer that see zero field time.

That style has a lot of appeal to me as well the western application to eastern mountains has a wonderful old school feel to it.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell




----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> View attachment 6545029


Wow......


----------



## HNTRDAVE

dougell said:


> View attachment 6545029


Very nice!


----------



## Beavsteve

Wow. That boy has a serious frame! I’d like to see some other pics of him.


----------



## Billy H

Think I’d be pretty happy if that was on my cam.


----------



## dougell

That's not a trail cam picture but it's 100% legit.My buddy took it with his cell phone and texted it to me.That deer is a wild deer but he's lived most of his life for the past 5 or 6 years in a huge private residential development that's loaded with deer.You can see how overbrowsed it is,even though it's been logged.Someone might get a chance at him this year because he's within 50 yards of where you can hunt.Problem is,there's really no food in the fall because there's no browse and all of the mast producing trees have been cut on the undeveloped land where you can hunt.The residential areas are loaded with oaks and people feed them so he'll most likely be living in back yards again once hunting season rolls around.I don't hunt anywhere near there but archer58 has a stand or two within 200 yards of where that picture was taken.I'll try to get some more pictures of him if I have time.He'll just stand there and let you take them.


----------



## dougell

He was a slammer last year and probably at least 24' WIDE.This year he seems to have really put some height on.That deer is very habituated to people and I wouldn't even consider shooting him.My guess is,he'll get poached.


----------



## full moon64

dougell said:


> He was a slammer last year and probably at least 24' WIDE.This year he seems to have really put some height on.That deer is very habituated to people and I wouldn't even consider shooting him.My guess is,he'll get poached.


that sucks I hate the *******s...I busted many in my younger years in NJ


----------



## full moon64

awarded 4C today :darkbeer:


----------



## rogersb

I spent a few hours scouting some new areas yesterday and today. I looked at topo maps to narrow it down. I looked at 5 spots. 3 spots produced. 2 bedded bucks - six points, a bedded doe, and a wandering bear. One other place had about zero sign and the fifth place I found a trophy rock and camera - on game lands! I was surprised by the camera and salt, I was about 1.5 miles away from the nearest road and there were no trials close by.


----------



## adr1601

rogersb said:


> I spent a few hours scouting some new areas yesterday and today. I looked at topo maps to narrow it down. I looked at 5 spots. 3 spots produced. 2 bedded bucks - six points, a bedded doe, and a wandering bear. One other place had about zero sign and the fifth place I found a trophy rock and camera - on game lands! I was surprised by the camera and salt, I was about 1.5 miles away from the nearest road and there were no trials close by.


Call the Game Commission on that Trophy Rock.


----------



## nicko

Which broadhead will you guys be rolling with this season? I'm sticking with tried and true Slick Trick standards. I get great arrow flight with them.


----------



## dougell

I have a lifetime supply of slick tricks.I've been using since 2004.When the guy who invented them died,I bought a enough to last me forever,just in case they stopped making them.


----------



## vonfoust

Switched to VPA vented 3 blade a couple years ago. Will probably use those as long as they make them.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> I have a lifetime supply of slick tricks.I've been using since 2004.When the guy who invented them died,I bought a enough to last me forever,just in case they stopped making them.


That's what you call planning ahead.


----------



## 138104

Thunderheads. Tried different heads over the years, including German Kinetics, but none performed better than the Thunderhead.


----------



## tyepsu

adr1601 said:


> Call the Game Commission on that Trophy Rock.


Does the 30 day regulation not apply to state game lands? Are you not allowed to put out attractant or minerals at all? I hunt private land, so I wasn't familiar with the regulations for mineral/bait on public lands.


----------



## adr1601

tyepsu said:


> Does the 30 day regulation not apply to state game lands? Are you not allowed to put out attractant or minerals at all? I hunt private land, so I wasn't familiar with the regulations for mineral/bait on public lands.


Last a saw it read as "It is unlawful to feed wildlife on state game lands". Maybe mineral blocks aren't considered food? 
People are putting these out there claiming it's to get picks and then hunting over them come season. I've seen where deer come to a mineral sights long after it's gone.
It's just one of those things (like treestands) that I'm done turning a blind eye to.

If you get an answer please report back.

Edit: I know DCNR is starting to take this more seriously.


----------



## dougell

Can't put anything on SGL's.I don't believe that applies to state forests but it's likely to change with cwd.If it's placed directly on the ground it will leave residue and still be considered bait even if the rock itself is removed.They do test the soil,especially if the deer have been digging in that spot.


----------



## adr1601

You can't on State Forest. I just had a conversation with a forester about this. There's something written into camp leases that allows them a small amount on their lease, but that's it. It uses to be you could feed from the end on flintlock till the start of spring turkey, but that may have changed with the cwd thing. There can be written exceptions for some clubs during the winter. 

Don't quote me on any of this.


----------



## full moon64

Magnus .perfect flight everytime


----------



## full moon64

this


----------



## Beavsteve

Chinadermics


----------



## PAbigbear

Grizz Tricks


----------



## Straw

I'm going to give rage 3 blade a whirl this year


----------



## Mathias

I’m going with an updated version of this one. It has GPS guidance, wheels itself back to my stand after a pass thru.


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> I’m going with an updated version of this one. It has GPS guidance, wheels itself back to my stand after a pass thru.
> View attachment 6547397


:cheers:


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> I’m going with an updated version of this one. It has GPS guidance, wheels itself back to my stand after a pass thru.
> View attachment 6547397


I have a large supreme pizza and no way to cut it.....can you shoot it a few times for me please....I will pay in a couple cans of Loud Noises from Stickman Brews....


----------



## goathillinpa

Magnus Black Hornets will be in the triax this year!


----------



## Viper69

Black Hornet Ser Razors for me... 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skelly

Im going with the black hornets. They flew great for me out to 50 so far and look devastating. But I'll have a grim reaper in the quiver incase its super windy.


----------



## yetihunter1

I will be rocking Grim Reaper Hybrids and Rage Hypodermics in my quiver this year...the GR hybrids are kind of a love hate though. I got my first buck and a bear with them last year but they didn't preform perfectly. They were quartering away shots and not steep but both shots ran up the side of the animal and opened it like a zipper . Buck went about 200 yds and the bear a 100yds. Not how I want my broadheads to perform, I want a pass through.


----------



## nuke-shtr

I know it’s been said a million times and everyone takes it personally.... (maybe they should)... but better shot selection eliminates 99.999999% of the “broadhead failed to perform” issues. I don’t care if you think it “should” work... or if “you only had a second to shoot”.... or you’ve seen that shot taken on youtube...or even worse a tv show... letting an animal get into close range and taking ONLY “ethical” broadside or SLIGHTLY quartering AWAY shots makes all these broadheads work as they are designed. This is my opinion. Don’t like it if you don’t want to.... keep complaining on your keyboards.


----------



## KylePA

Beavsteve said:


> Chinadermics


Same here. Use once and I throw away. Worked flawlessly multiple times last year for me.


----------



## yetihunter1

nuke-shtr said:


> I know it’s been said a million times and everyone takes it personally.... (maybe they should)... but better shot selection eliminates 99.999999% of the “broadhead failed to perform” issues. I don’t care if you think it “should” work... or if “you only had a second to shoot”.... or you’ve seen that shot taken on youtube...or even worse a tv show... letting an animal get into close range and taking ONLY “ethical” broadside or SLIGHTLY quartering AWAY shots makes all these broadheads work as they are designed. This is my opinion. Don’t like it if you don’t want to.... keep complaining on your keyboards.


Thank you for your opinion. From my hunts last year, both shots were under 25 yds and both animals were at, lets say less than 45 degree angle. I try to take only ethical shots same as you have stated above but even when you do, you can have human or mechanical failure. While some people on here like to always blame a hunter for a poor shot there are times that the equipment doesn't perform as wanted no matter what precautions we take. Its nice to know that you have a 99.99% success rate yourself but all the rest of us can't be as perfect as you it seems. Again, thanks for your input.....it was very useful.....


----------



## fap1800

vonfoust said:


> Switched to VPA vented 3 blade a couple years ago. Will probably use those as long as they make them.


They make a great head. I used their two-blade version two years ago. Last year I used Viper Tricks and am thinking of going back to the VPA.


----------



## nuke-shtr

yetihunter1 said:


> Thank you for your opinion. From my hunts last year, both shots were under 25 yds and both animals were at, lets say less than 45 degree angle. I try to take only ethical shots same as you have stated above but even when you do, you can have human or mechanical failure. While some people on here like to always blame a hunter for a poor shot there are times that the equipment doesn't perform as wanted no matter what precautions we take. Its nice to know that you have a 99.99% success rate yourself but all the rest of us can't be as perfect as you it seems. Again, thanks for your input.....it was very useful.....


You’re welcome

You’re response is typical


----------



## fap1800

yetihunter1 said:


> Thank you for your opinion. From my hunts last year, both shots were under 25 yds and both animals were at, lets say less than 45 degree angle. I try to take only ethical shots same as you have stated above but even when you do, you can have human or mechanical failure. While some people on here like to always blame a hunter for a poor shot there are times that the equipment doesn't perform as wanted no matter what precautions we take. Its nice to know that you have a 99.99% success rate yourself but all the rest of us can't be as perfect as you it seems. Again, thanks for your input.....it was very useful.....


I have to agree. Not all equipment is created equal, just like hunters. I made a good shot at a buck a few years back at 17 yards. The G5 Montec head exploded after busting through a facing side rib. No exit. Head looked like the G5 small game head when I pulled it out of the deer. Luckily the shot was good and he died in a field 100 yards away. The broadhead is what kills and is the most important piece of equipment IMO.


----------



## yetihunter1

nuke-shtr said:


> You’re welcome
> 
> You’re response is typical


:set1_applaud:


----------



## fap1800

nuke-shtr said:


> *This is my opinion. Don’t like it if you don’t want to.... keep complaining on your keyboards*.





nuke-shtr said:


> You’re welcome
> 
> You’re response is typical


I think you were trolling and the response was what you were looking for.


----------



## vonfoust

nuke-shtr said:


> You’re welcome
> 
> You’re response is typical


What's a nuke shooter? I bet that would take care of a deer, ethically.


----------



## vonfoust

fap1800 said:


> They make a great head. I used their two-blade version two years ago. Last year I used Viper Tricks and am thinking of going back to the VPA.


The thing I like about them is I shoot them at target, know each arrow/broadhead combo is good. I don't have to remove them from that arrow again, just sharpen and hunt.


----------



## Mathias

I bought a pack of the Ser Razor 125’s to try. They remind me of the old Steelforce Titanium bullets.
Yesterday I did a clean out. Threw away quite a few broadheads that have been lying around, not sure why I buy this stuff...

Yeti- I never had that flavor, in fact I was only there once, you go often?


----------



## Mathias




----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> I bought a pack of the Ser Razor 125’s to try. They remind me of the old Steelforce Titanium bullets.
> Yesterday I did a clean out. Threw away quite a few broadheads that have been lying around, not sure why I buy this stuff...
> 
> Yeti- I never had that flavor, in fact I was only there once, you go often?


I have had their beer a few times, KylePA will normally share a few, but that was my first time to the actual brewery. Food was good, simple but damn tasty, and the beer was awesome. Had an IPA called Plugging In which would sit well after a long early season I hunt I think (refreshing) and the Loud Noises is an Imperial Stout that would be good to drink your pain away if you miss a monster buck.....that is unless you are shooting nukes at him....


----------



## fap1800

vonfoust said:


> The thing I like about them is I shoot them at target, know each arrow/broadhead combo is good. I don't have to remove them from that arrow again, just sharpen and hunt.


And they don't kill your wallet either considering the quality. CNC one-piece head.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> View attachment 6550923


haha, my hero! Send a slice this way please!


----------



## yetihunter1

fap1800 said:


> And they don't kill your wallet either considering the quality. CNC one-piece head.


Are you talking about the Montecs? I am looking to include a 125 gr fix blade in my quiver, I feel you can't go wrong with different options. Just haven't found one I truly love. Have done the Magnus Buzzcuts, but that was when I was shooting 100gr heads so they don't work for me now. You feel the montecs are a solid head? And what do you use to sharpen them?


----------



## Mathias

Ordered a new HHA Tetra today. I mistakenly drifted away from HHA, found there is *no* rival to their pin brightness, and I like the 2” housing for my 1/4 peep.


----------



## vonfoust

yetihunter1 said:


> Are you talking about the Montecs? I am looking to include a 125 gr fix blade in my quiver, I feel you can't go wrong with different options. Just haven't found one I truly love. Have done the Magnus Buzzcuts, but that was when I was shooting 100gr heads so they don't work for me now. You feel the montecs are a solid head? And what do you use to sharpen them?


Started with the Montecs. I haven't had any issues with them but hear too many stories of them having issues. I've only shot deer with them. The VPA are the same price and machined out of a single piece of steel. You can actually see the difference in them if you hold both together. 
I use a regular honing stone initially to get the machining marks out. After shooting I use 600 and 1500 grit paper I get at the auto store to sharpen.


----------



## fap1800

yetihunter1 said:


> Are you talking about the Montecs? I am looking to include a 125 gr fix blade in my quiver, I feel you can't go wrong with different options. Just haven't found one I truly love. Have done the Magnus Buzzcuts, but that was when I was shooting 100gr heads so they don't work for me now. You feel the montecs are a solid head? And what do you use to sharpen them?


Von and I were talking about VPA heads. They make a three-blade that's similar to the Montec. Only difference is that the VPA is CNC'd from one piece of steel, whereas the Monecs use monoflow or something or another, which is more like a pot metal. Not nearly as durable. I had a Montec blow up on me. I'll never use them again.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Ordered a new HHA Tetra today. I mistakenly drifted away from HHA, found there is *no* rival to their pin brightness, and I like the 2” housing for my 1/4 peep.


I just switched to an HHA this year Matt. I've been a Spott Hogg multi-pin shooter for years but the busy sight-picture was getting too cluttered for my aging eyes. I was considering the Tetra but went with the Kingpin. I'm sure the Tetra will be just as good though. Their pins are very bright and that mechanical rheostat is a big plus.


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> I think you were trolling and the response was what you were looking for.


Fap, you going down to the Mann Music Center tonight? The Philly orchestra is playing the music from NFL films and they're going to have three big screens replaying highlights of the Eagles season. We're heading down. Should be a great night.


----------



## yetihunter1

vonfoust said:


> Started with the Montecs. I haven't had any issues with them but hear too many stories of them having issues. I've only shot deer with them. The VPA are the same price and machined out of a single piece of steel. You can actually see the difference in them if you hold both together.
> I use a regular honing stone initially to get the machining marks out. After shooting I use 600 and 1500 grit paper I get at the auto store to sharpen.


I will check them out, thanks vonfoust!


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Fap, you going down to the Mann Music Center tonight? The Philly orchestra is playing the music from NFL films and they're going to have three big screens replaying highlights of the Eagles season. We're heading down. Should be a great night.


Nice. My wife mentioned it yesterday, but we couldn't find a sitter for the little ones. I'm sure it's gonna be a hair on your arm standing up kinda blast. Report back!


----------



## nicko

There was a video posted up recently with G5 testing some counterfeit Montec heads. The counterfeit heads fell to pieces in the test. Not sure how long counterfeits have been out there.


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> Nice. My wife mentioned it yesterday, but we couldn't find a sitter for the little ones. I'm sure it's gonna be a hair on your arm standing up kinda blast. Report back!


Jason Kelce is supposed to make an appearance and play sax on the Eagles fight song. If he shows AND plays, that place will erupt.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> There was a video posted up recently with G5 testing some counterfeit Montec heads. The counterfeit heads fell to pieces in the test. Not sure how long counterfeits have been out there.


The thing that got me was the tips. You can actually see differences on each side of a Montec. I got a couple of their carbon ones because they were supposed to be better, but I could still see the difference with just slowly spinning them. If I remember tonight I'll take a picture.


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> The thing that got me was the tips. You can actually see differences on each side of a Montec. I got a couple of their carbon ones because they were supposed to be better, but I could still see the difference with just slowly spinning them. If I remember tonight I'll take a picture.


The counterfeit ones in the video had a lot of wobble on the spin test.


----------



## vonfoust

fap1800 said:


> Nice. My wife mentioned it yesterday, but we couldn't find a sitter for the little ones. I'm sure it's gonna be a hair on your arm standing up kinda blast. Report back!


C'mon. You can take them. About time they learnt how to be Eaglets fans and it ain't like they are winning another one anytime soon. Just think all the words they could learn from the other Eagles fans and you could probably help them hold up the middle finger!

:set1_rolf2:

(the beauty of a two team state!)


----------



## Mathias

Nick, I had a Kingpin, liked it a bunch. Wanted to try the new model. Rheostat is where it’s at.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> The counterfeit ones in the video had a lot of wobble on the spin test.


I don't think it's possible I got them, got them at a local shop not eBay or even a big box store. Would you be able to tell from a picture? 

Like I said, I haven't had any issues but just looking at what I do have...I order straight from VPA now.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Fap, you going down to the Mann Music Center tonight? The Philly orchestra is playing the music from NFL films and they're going to have three big screens replaying highlights of the Eagles season. We're heading down. Should be a great night.


Hey Nicko, I believe it was you awhile back talking about hang and hunt set ups and how they are more work than they are worth. When you are hanging them did you use a set that had a quick connect bracket or something similar? I know millennium has one and XOP. Reason I ask is I just got an XOP Vanish for some old gift cards and picked up the quick connect bracket with it. It makes hanging the treestand so much easier, specially when you don't have to hug the tree to try and strap it on while simultaneously balancing a treestand hanging 20ft in the air. I still sweat a bit in the set up, but I sweat climbing in my summit too.....shoot I would sweat when I was cutting 40lbs for college wrestling and I didn't think I had any water left in my body. So I guess my sweat factor is not a good indication of ease of use haha. Was just curious if you had tried something similar with your set up, it might help.


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> I don't think it's possible I got them, got them at a local shop not eBay or even a big box store. Would you be able to tell from a picture?
> 
> Like I said, I haven't had any issues but just looking at what I do have...I order straight from VPA now.


The video showed some signs (like the heads coming in a 6 pack while G5 doesn't sell 6 packs). Aside from that, a substantially lower price was the giveaway.


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> Hey Nicko, I believe it was you awhile back talking about hang and hunt set ups and how they are more work than they are worth. When you are hanging them did you use a set that had a quick connect bracket or something similar? I know millennium has one and XOP. Reason I ask is I just got an XOP Vanish for some old gift cards and picked up the quick connect bracket with it. It makes hanging the treestand so much easier, specially when you don't have to hug the tree to try and strap it on while simultaneously balancing a treestand hanging 20ft in the air. I still sweat a bit in the set up, but I sweat climbing in my summit too.....shoot I would sweat when I was cutting 40lbs for college wrestling and I didn't think I had any water left in my body. So I guess my sweat factor is not a good indication of ease of use haha. Was just curious if you had tried something similar with your set up, it might help.


Yeti, I did use a quick hang bracket on the LW stand. I think part of my frustration is that I'm practicing on some pretty gnarly and twisted trees. But I got the stand and stick set just for those types of trees, ones where my climber won't work. I know it would go much smoother on a straight tree trunk but if that's that case, I'll just use the climber. The stick set will have it's time and place. I'd prefer to set it up a day in advance rather than fumbling, sweating, and cursing in the dark before sunrise. The LW climber is like 2nd nature for me with how many trees I've climbed with it. The amount of straps on the sticks and stand seems like an octopus.


----------



## fap1800

vonfoust said:


> C'mon. You can take them. About time they learnt how to be Eaglets fans and it ain't like they are winning another one anytime soon. Just think all the words they could learn from the other Eagles fans and you could probably help them hold up the middle finger!
> 
> :set1_rolf2:
> 
> (the beauty of a two team state!)


We've gotten better since the old Concrete Jungle days at the Vet. Our tickets are upper deck, mid level. I took my oldest to a Skins game when he was 7 a few years ago. There's foul language...the A-hole chant, etc., but nothing like the mid to late 90s when our tickets were in 705 and the stadium had a judge and jail cell in the basement. Lol! The stories I could tell...


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> We've gotten better since the old Concrete Jungle days at the Vet. Our tickets are upper deck, mid level. I took my oldest to a Skins game when he was 7 a few years ago. There's foul language...the A-hole chant, etc., but nothing like the mid to late 90s when our tickets were in 705 and the stadium had a judge and jail cell in the basement. Lol! The stories I could tell...


Yep, I had tix in the 700 level a couple years. Guys smoking pot on the ramps at halftime and anything in the bathrooms that were capable of holding/accepting liquids quickly became temporary toilets (sink, trash cans, mop buckets). That place was foul during football games.


----------



## fap1800

And we don't have to win another one anytime soon. This last win will carry me to the grave. I saw the Philadelphia Eagles win the SB. That can be stamped on my grave stone.


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Yep, I had tix in the 700 level a couple years. Guys smoking pot on the ramps at halftime and anything in the bathrooms that were capable of holding/accepting liquids quickly became temporary toilets (sink, trash cans, mop buckets). That place was foul during football games.


I saw Philly's finest "escort" a drunk dude out from the upper deck. He was hog tied. One cop had his feet and other his hands. Dude's head was bouncing off the steps as they "lowered" him down. Turned out the drunk guy took a poke at the one cop.


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> I saw Philly's finest "escort" a drunk dude out from the upper deck. He was hog tied. One cop had his feet and other his hands. Dude's head was bouncing off the steps as they "lowered" him down. Turned out the drunk guy took a poke at the one cop.


Ah yes....good times.


----------



## Ebard22

Haven't been on here in awhile. It's been super busy coaching 3 of daughters softball teams and trying to find time to train for a DIY elk hunt with my dad in September. Broad heads I'll be shooting shwackers at deer and Magnus black hornets at elk. Not thrilled with the shwackers blood trails but have watched both deer shot with them drop from the stand. Also lets not forget that eagles fans managed to boo Santa!


----------



## fap1800

The craziest I've ever witnessed at the now tame Linc was during an unseasonably warm mid-December game. In our section there was an intoxicated mid-20s young lady wearing a very revealing Santa outfit. She started flaunting her derriere when she walked down from her seat. It didn't take long for a certain familiar male chauvinistic chant to erupt. Just before she disappeared down the tunnel, she obliged and two sections simultaneously erupted in sheer joy.


----------



## nick060200

Hope everyone has a great season. I took a little hiatus. Haven't been on since Thanksgiving last year. Haven't touched a bow either. Here is my first 3 shots at 55yds with my BTX since last year. I was pretty happy with that.

Wife is pregnant with with our first son. Just found out gender today. Due date is December 15th. Gonna tell our little girls it's a boy here shortly. So far my year has been going great. Work has been busy. Which is good cause I'm making money. 

Just bought my liscense today. I really want to tag a bear this year. I'm hoping I can do that. 
Other than that I'm sure I'll put a doe in the freezer. Have no clue about a buck. I let one pass last year that would have went at least 125" so not sure if I'll see him again.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> The video showed some signs (like the heads coming in a 6 pack while G5 doesn't sell 6 packs). Aside from that, a substantially lower price was the giveaway.


Bought two 3 packs more than a week apart, one the original and then tried the carbons. Still have all 6 although one is pretty beat up from a rock in the ground after a pass through. These pictures are not the greatest but if you can look at the tips you can see the different grind on one side vs the other. I still think they are 'pretty good' heads and I never had an issue getting them tuned, but once I started reading some stories and looking at the Montecs I switched. Again, I never had an issue.


----------



## archer58 in pa

So I have a question for some of the horticulturists types about acorns.
I have a red oak dropping immature clusters in the backyard. What does that mean?
is the tree diseased or stressed? 
It's been a little dry but nothing too bad in the rain department. A friend of mine told me it's bc the tree has too many acorns and is shedding the excess
so there will be mature nuts in the fall.
Anyone have any insight?
I wonder if I should be looking for nuts on the ground now when looking for stand sites/


----------



## nicko

PSU deer blog update. 

https://ecosystems.psu.edu/research...Feed:+deer-forest-blog+(The+Deer-Forest+Blog)


----------



## nicko

A great night last night at the Mann music center in Philadelphia. The Philadelphia Orchestra did an outstanding job of playing the music from NFL films. The place was packed, everybody was wearing Eagles gear and shirts and hats, and E-a-g-l-e-s chants broke out all night. Every time the highlights and video showed a Cowboy getting smashed, huge applause.

The night started with Merrill Reese coming out and introducing Jeff Lurie with the Super Bowl trophy. Jeff Lurie then brought out Brandon Graham. The night ended with Jason Kelce playing sax with the orchestra on the eagles fight song.


----------



## BowhunterT100

I'll be using, exodus, steelforce phatheads and rage hypos. With a possibility of Magnus black hornet ser razors.


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> A great night last night at the Mann music center in Philadelphia. The Philadelphia Orchestra did an outstanding job of playing the music from NFL films. The place was packed, everybody was wearing Eagles gear and shirts and hats, and E-a-g-l-e-s chants broke out all night. Every time the highlights and video showed a Cowboy getting smashed, huge applause.
> 
> The night started with Merrill Reese coming out and introducing Jeff Lurie with the Super Bowl trophy. Jeff Lurie then brought out Brandon Graham. The night ended with Jason Kelce playing sax with the orchestra on the eagles fight song.


Awesome stuff, Nick. I heard that it was a great event. Wish I could have been there!


----------



## dougell

archer58 in pa said:


> So I have a question for some of the horticulturists types about acorns.
> I have a red oak dropping immature clusters in the backyard. What does that mean?
> is the tree diseased or stressed?
> It's been a little dry but nothing too bad in the rain department. A friend of mine told me it's bc the tree has too many acorns and is shedding the excess
> so there will be mature nuts in the fall.
> Anyone have any insight?
> I wonder if I should be looking for nuts on the ground now when looking for stand sites/


Plenty of rain Gene.It's most likely do to the late cold snap we had in April.This picture was taken on Crooked Island road,not a couple hundred yards from your favorite stand.


----------



## dougell

If anyone wants GPS coordinates to Gene's stand PM me.Heck,I'll just walk you right to it.


----------



## fap1800

Holy smokes...that frame looks like a mulie. Lol!


----------



## archer58 in pa

dougell said:


> If anyone wants GPS coordinates to Gene's stand PM me.Heck,I'll just walk you right to it.


Oh Man!!!
Don't do that kinda stuff. 
Doug doesn't know what he's talking about. Don't listen to him.


----------



## Spency

Chase him off the reservation and maybe I'll get a crack at him! Brockway direction please.


----------



## archer58 in pa

Spency said:


> Chase him off the reservation and maybe I'll get a crack at him! Brockway direction please.


He could end up on Boone mountain during the rut but you can be sure I won't be chasing him anywhere.:wink:
Now if you know where Doug lives he could possibly be there at some point. 
Doug's house isn't that far away. Rut could take him there.
I can give you GPS coordinates to Doug's place. He's got a ton of deer.


----------



## Spency

I shot a nice 8 point behind the boy scout camp a few years ago, first morning. It was one of the most memorable hunts. Started out really foggy, elk bugling back towards 153. A loaded stand of white oaks that I stumbled on.

Haven't been spending much time over that way past few years. Mostly wandering the game lands on the other side of Brockway and down towards the Clarion River.


----------



## Straw

There are no deer around the clarion spency I wouldn't waste my time there


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Il be up the last week of October in my old stomping grounds on public in 4e and 4c. Can shoot 5 bucks down here in SC. In the process of buying 50 acres of timber down here so il finally have some private to hunt. Got 122k acres of national forest right down the road also to fill my public craze. Deer are tiny but the number of them is insane. 140 plus is a stud down here but they are around. One of my jarhead buds from Michigan is meeting me in pa so il do everything I can to get him a 120 plus. Will see how the season goes, looking forward to a week up there though. Can’t say I miss anything else from pa though....everything is cheaper down here and the weather and people are much nicer!


----------



## Spency

Straw said:


> There are no deer around the clarion spency I wouldn't waste my time there


Nope, wont be any nice ones down that way this year!


----------



## chief17

Moved late last summer and never had time to find a place to deer hunt. Mostly took the dog out after ducks and pheasant. Looking to change that this year. Just got permission to hunt a decent looking piece of land. Hoping to get permission at a few more places.


----------



## 138104

Owned the property since 2006 and never had a coyote on camera until now. Unfortunately, my batteries died 5/9/18, so lost over 2 months of picture opportunities.


----------



## archer58 in pa

Spency said:


> I shot a nice 8 point behind the boy scout camp a few years ago, first morning. It was one of the most memorable hunts. Started out really foggy, elk bugling back towards 153. A loaded stand of white oaks that I stumbled on.
> 
> Haven't been spending much time over that way past few years. Mostly wandering the game lands on the other side of Brockway and down towards the Clarion River.


Still good hunting there.
Not much pressure from what I hear. My buddy hunts muzzleloader in that area. 
He sees some nice bucks.


----------



## nicko

I've been keeping an eye on the antlerless license sales on the PGC website because I want to get a 2nd doe tag for 3A. Almost three weeks into tag sales, that unit still has over 8,900 tags remaining. Now they did bump up the allocation this year by 2,000 tags but tags seem to be selling slower than normal for that unit (not sure about others). At this rate, I'm sure I'll get a 2nd tag and I know the unit will sell out. 

Has anybody else noticed something similar in other WMUs?


----------



## tam9492

Typically put in the first round for 4D and second for 2G. Haven't had a problem pulling 2G the last few years. Allotment was up by 5,000 though. I am surprised to see that only 2 units are sold out currently.


----------



## dougell

Spency said:


> I shot a nice 8 point behind the boy scout camp a few years ago, first morning. It was one of the most memorable hunts. Started out really foggy, elk bugling back towards 153. A loaded stand of white oaks that I stumbled on.
> 
> Haven't been spending much time over that way past few years. Mostly wandering the game lands on the other side of Brockway and down towards the Clarion River.


I used to really hunt that section a lot between Evans fire tower road and Rt 153.We've been getting DMAP tags for those properties right around there owned by the conservation fund and Seneca resource corp.used to hunt Moshannon state forest across from the boy scout camp,on the other side of mountain road a lot as well.Once DCNR stopped DMAPing it,I haven't been back there much.I only live about 5 minutes from the boyscout camp.


----------



## archer58 in pa

PM me for GPS coordinates to Doug's favorite spots.:shade:


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> I've been keeping an eye on the antlerless license sales on the PGC website because I want to get a 2nd doe tag for 3A. Almost three weeks into tag sales, that unit still has over 8,900 tags remaining. Now they did bump up the allocation this year by 2,000 tags but tags seem to be selling slower than normal for that unit (not sure about others). At this rate, I'm sure I'll get a 2nd tag and I know the unit will sell out.
> 
> Has anybody else noticed something similar in other WMUs?


Yep.I grew up in 3C/3b.I think they lowered the 3c allocation by 4k and there were still 19k left the last I saw.I can get DMAP's out here so I didn't worry about getting a doe tag for 2h or 2g.I sent our first round for 3c and I'll send for a second round for that same unit.We hunted out there on the first saturday of rifle last year and I haven't seen that many deer in over 30 years.I did a slow one man drive for my brother and son first thing in the morning and pushed close to 50 different deer past them.I saw some that I know they didn't see so it's hard to say how many deer were in that area.


----------



## Straw

Spendy I hunt the other side of the river. I have a few decent bucks on camera but nothing huge yet


----------



## TauntoHawk

dougell said:


> Yep.I grew up in 3C/3b.I think they lowered the 3c allocation by 4k and there were still 19k left the last I saw.I can get DMAP's out here so I didn't worry about getting a doe tag for 2h or 2g.I sent our first round for 3c and I'll send for a second round for that same unit.We hunted out there on the first saturday of rifle last year and I haven't seen that many deer in over 30 years.I did a slow one man drive for my brother and son first thing in the morning and pushed close to 50 different deer past them.I saw some that I know they didn't see so it's hard to say how many deer were in that area.


Man I haven't see good numbers in my uncle's area of 3C in 10yrs in fact I took 5yrs off of killing any does because I was seeing very few deer for a while.

I'm gonna try some public land near him and continue to keep pressure off his place while I try and improve habitat. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

My brother lives close to Lake Carey,just outside of Tunkhannock.There's still a lot of agriculture but the hunting pressure was non-existent when we were there.My brother hunted the exact same spot the first day,sat from dawn til dusk and never saw a single deer.I have a buddy who owns a bunch of land outside of Montrose.It's been a few years since I've hunted there but it was loaded with deer the last time I hunted there.The one thing I did notice was that many of the fields weren't being farmed and were just overgrown.The habitat around Montrose was actually more pitiful and overbrowsed than in the NC part of the state.


----------



## dougell

Watch where you step out there.The second guy in about two weeks just got nailed by a rattlesnake in Elk county.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> Watch where you step out there.The second guy in about two weeks just got nailed by a rattlesnake in Elk county.


Yeah, heard one is/has been in the hospital for close to a week now.


----------



## Spency

Straw said:


> Spendy I hunt the other side of the river. I have a few decent bucks on camera but nothing huge yet


Crazy story. About 10 years ago I was hunting on top of a side hill above the Clarion in the area not too far from the Halton Hilton. Right before dark a nice buck came in to check some does that were feeding around me. The first deer I ever heard snort wheez. I made a bad shot on him, it was a combination of me and him turning right at the wrong time. 

I let him go overnight. Went back in the AM and jumped him. Ended up following him down the hill and watched him cross the river. He stopped up on the bank on the other side. I put my 60 yard pin a hair high and touched the trigger. Luckily the arrow hit perfect and he took about 15 steps, laid down, and was done in a couple minutes. 

I hated that I made a bad shot, but glad I caught up with him. I doubt I'll ever shoot another deer across a river.

He was not in the river, so I believe all was legal.


----------



## Spency

I'm really slacking on getting my cameras out this year. Hope to get 9 or 10 deployed in the next week. I know my main area I'll be focusing on from hunting sheds, but hope to narrow down a couple other areas to put some time into.


----------



## dougell

I just had to run out to Cessna's taxidermy,right near the boyscout camp.He mounted 420 bucks this year.Here's just a sampling of what's being killed mostly on public land in 2G and 2F.


----------



## tam9492

Some awesome bucks there! PA is getting better and better in my opinion.


----------



## dougell

In 1980,the biggest buck they got in was a 13" 8 POINT.


----------



## vonfoust

Cleaning out the computer. Guess I can get rid of this one now:


----------



## fap1800

vonfoust said:


> Cleaning out the computer. Guess I can get rid of this one now:
> View attachment 6553777


Lol! Still tough to believe.


----------



## Straw

I've hauled a few deer down the river in a canoe because it would be a lot easier than dragging them up that hill


----------



## Spency

I wasnt thinking the day I shot that one, adrenaline I guess. Instead of driving around and down the other side for a 100 yard drag, I took my rubber boots off, put sneakers on, and waded across waist deep in cold late October water. At least he got washed out and I didn't get swept downstream when I wrestled him back across. It was quite an adventurous morning.


----------



## 138104

fap1800 said:


> Lol! Still tough to believe.


Yes it is....


----------



## Billy H

Spency said:


> I wasnt thinking the day I shot that one, adrenaline I guess. Instead of driving around and down the other side for a 100 yard drag, I took my rubber boots off, put sneakers on, and waded across waist deep in cold late October water. At least he got washed out and I didn't get swept downstream when I wrestled him back across. It was quite an adventurous morning.


f

Good lord. I thought I was the only one that would do something like that. Long story short,,We did the same one time on the Lehigh. Drove the truck across. (1978 Ford 4 WD) When the headlights went under water I thought we had had it.


----------



## vonfoust

Billy H said:


> f
> 
> Good lord. I thought I was the only one that would do something like that. Long story short,,We did the same one time on the Lehigh. Drove the truck across. (1978 Ford 4 WD) When the headlights went under water I thought we had had it.


I've gotten to the point in life where I realize that sometimes it's better to sit down and think for a moment. Doesn't mean I come up with any better ideas though....


----------



## archer58 in pa

dougell said:


> I just had to run out to Cessna's taxidermy,right near the boyscout camp.He mounted 420 bucks this year.Here's just a sampling of what's being killed mostly on public land in 2G and 2F.
> View attachment 6553731
> View attachment 6553733


Really tough to argue with AR.
Now if the GC would increase bow seasons and cut back on rifle. The possibilities.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Our crew did well drawing 2H tags, even my bother and his two boys who are DE residents drew...shouldn't have any issues meeting the lease quota this year without issuing invites. Struck out on another local property, was promising right up to the point of the landowner's, daughter's new boyfriend announced he was a bowhunter :no: looks like after 23 years all local hunting will be with the masses...

Joe


----------



## dougell

Ar has made a difference along with better habitat.However,the lack of pressure has made the biggest difference.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Our crew did well drawing 2H tags, even my bother and his two boys who are DE residents drew...shouldn't have any issues meeting the lease quota this year without issuing invites. Struck out on another local property, was promising right up to the point of the landowner's, daughter's new boyfriend announced he was a bowhunter :no: looks like after 23 years all local hunting will be with the masses...
> 
> Joe


Thanks stinks Joe....sorry the new property didn't work out....would it be a too much to reach out right before the season to that property, she may dump him before Sept 15th haha!


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> Thanks stinks Joe....sorry the new property didn't work out....would it be a too much to reach out right before the season to that property, she may dump him before Sept 15th haha!


LOL...believe me I made sure that door was propped open, the father gave me a wink (HAHA)

Joe


----------



## archer58 in pa

Where in 2H do you go?
And if his daughter is anything like mine, he won't be long for this world. She says guys are a--holes! Ha!


----------



## John_pro

dougell said:


> Ar has made a difference along with better habitat.However,the lack of pressure has made the biggest difference.


Definitely agree with this! You just don’t have the sheer number of people pushing deer anymore, leading to more mature bucks. Throw in the vast expansion of logging, and food plots the GC are doing, things are turning around in some WMU

I know I took a walk the other day and couldn’t believe the changes, what used to be just big timber there is now an additional 25 acres of clover plots and another 100 acres of clear cut. These were mostly done for the elk but the deer will reap the benefits as well


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Ar has made a difference along with better habitat.However,the lack of pressure has made the biggest difference.


Along the northern tier...I am convinced its a combination of life, the economy, and laziness...camps in places like Galeton, Ulysses, Gold, Coudersport, etc...that were once buzzing both weekends and the entire first week of rifle season are buttoned up by mid-day on Tuesday now; if they opened at all....yet down here in the 5C and 5D you can see an orange vests in the trees along 476, 322, 422, 100 etc...the entire week, even the occasional deer getting drug down the side of the road...oh the joy that gives the PETA Patrol...to some degree I can get it; 5 hours up, 5-hours back for an am and pm sit on Saturday can be replaced with a PM sit on Friday, as well as, both am/pm sits on Saturday locally, while still sleeping in your bed, eating meals with your family, saving on travel costs etc...it all adds-up...a bit of the proverbial chicken/egg prophecy I guess. There are some really good deer these days calling the big-mountains home...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

archer58 in pa said:


> Where in 2H do you go?
> And if his daughter is anything like mine, he won't be long for this world. She says guys are a--holes! Ha!


We have a small 600 acre family lease (10-members - 7 of my family members and 3 locals (mom, son, and his grandfather) whose home borders the lease) in Eulalia Township (2H), I am also on a larger lease (1600 acres) 2.5 miles from our camp (40 acres) in Ulysses Township which is 3A. The larger lease isn't managed as meticulously, there is a large membership here (65-member) however, not all are hunting members, some ONLY hunt bear, some ONLY hunt turkey, and a 5 ONLY trap....I've NEVER seen a person on this lease while deer or turkey hunting, but I will concede I don't hunt there often. On a short foray during turkey season this year I counted 15 stands in one particular area. I pay less than $1k a year to be on both leases, so its a bargain, but even so I am considering dropping membership on the larger of the two. 

Joe


----------



## dougell

I get asked to join leases every year but see no reason to waste my money and have to deal with other people at the same time.What's cool around here is that a lot of land that was once owned by timber companies and leased,were bought out by nature conservancies and now open to the public.I honestly can't remember the last time I saw another hunter in the woods during archery season.I'd have to think real hard when I saw my last person in rifle season.I bet that it's been 4 years.Don't get me wrong,I see guys parked but haven't actually passed someone in the woods in years.Hunters are having zero impact on the deer population in this part of the state.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> We have a small 600 acre family lease (10-members - 7 of my family members and 3 locals (mom, son, and his grandfather) whose home borders the lease) in Eulalia Township (2H), I am also on a larger lease (1600 acres) 2.5 miles from our camp (40 acres) in Ulysses Township which is 3A. The larger lease isn't managed as meticulously, there is a large membership here (65-member) however, not all are hunting members, some ONLY hunt bear, some ONLY hunt turkey, and a 5 ONLY trap....I've NEVER seen a person on this lease while deer or turkey hunting, but I will concede I don't hunt there often. On a short foray during turkey season this year I counted 15 stands in one particular area. I pay less than $1k a year to be on both leases, so its a bargain, but even so I am considering dropping membership on the larger of the two.
> 
> Joe


The NC region transitioned over a period of a couple of decades.It was once the place to go but as deer populations increased in other parts of the state,people just started staying home more.On top of that,people's work schedules are more demanding,kids lives are more demanding and there's less deer up here now.Note only that,but antlerless tags are hard to come by so people just don't bother coming up.I always laugh when people complain about the lack of deer up here because most of the camps are full during bear season and many people never lay their eyes on a bear during the season in an entire lifetime.


----------



## goathillinpa

12 ringer did you get any velvet pics of that huge 12 point from your Potter county place.


----------



## nicko

Seeing doe tags selling at a much slower rate this year than recent years past. I’ve been keeping an eye on 3A and there are still over 8,000 tags available and only 2 WMUs sold out so far.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> We have a small 600 acre family lease (10-members - 7 of my family members and 3 locals (mom, son, and his grandfather) whose home borders the lease) in Eulalia Township (2H), I am also on a larger lease (1600 acres) 2.5 miles from our camp (40 acres) in Ulysses Township which is 3A. The larger lease isn't managed as meticulously, there is a large membership here (65-member) however, not all are hunting members, some ONLY hunt bear, some ONLY hunt turkey, and a 5 ONLY trap....I've NEVER seen a person on this lease while deer or turkey hunting, but I will concede I don't hunt there often. On a short foray during turkey season this year I counted 15 stands in one particular area. I pay less than $1k a year to be on both leases, so its a bargain, but even so I am considering dropping membership on the larger of the two.
> 
> Joe


Joe, you still a member on RYHC?


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Seeing doe tags selling at a much slower rate this year than recent years past. I’ve been keeping an eye on 3A and there are still over 8,000 tags available and only 2 WMUs sold out so far.


Wonder if higher fuel prices will impact sales?


----------



## 12-Ringer

goathillinpa said:


> 12 ringer did you get any velvet pics of that huge 12 point from your Potter county place.


Pretty sure this is him along with two of his 10-point buddies....Pop is heading up tomorrow to pull cams so we will see if his around. We searched hard for his sheds this year with no luck, but I do believe his core is on the neighbor's place which we cannot access...




























This was July 2nd


Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Joe, you still a member on RYHC?


No we gave our 3 spots up to you and your buddies and moved a little closer to our house...I know RYHC is only 5 miles away from camp, but our new lease is less than 2....been there since you guys joined RYHC - what's that been 3-4 years now?

Joe


----------



## jlh42581

Im not sure how far north you have to go to completely see pressure vanish but it sure isnt here in north 4D . Gun season is absolutely insane in Bald Eagle State Forest and surrounding gamelands. Youll still see guys of 20+ driving, the only difference is now they start it at 10am opening day. I love my guns and the tradition but I refuse to take any more time off to hunt public land with a rifle here. Ill hunt both saturdays if I still have a tag. I could see extreme north say Coudersport and things of that nature being unpressured. So far to travel and its not like youre going to public land there and climbing in all these prehung stands and going on an outfitted hunt. Heck the GC by me routinely takes treestands off public.

Definitely good bucks around but you better be ready to WORK. These hills up here arent little ridge bumps, theyre 500' elevation changes in some places . Anything remotely flat is overrun. The bear hunts really drive bucks out of some serious security cover. Those bear drives, they go right too clear cuts.

You can kill a great buck up here but the key will be if you have enough time. If you are only hunting on weekends you better have cameras and such doing serious work, you better know their beds and where the human pressure is. A week is too long, things change so drastically, especially when the food source can be anything. Im lucky to have one solid encounter a season, I just dont have the time.

i love the vast expanses of land though, its hard but part of that is why I enjoy it. Not sure I could get down with shooting bucks consistently if I had to listen to micky the yap dog every night while I did it.


----------



## dougell

I hunt within earshot on the north side of I80 and see nobody.


----------



## jlh42581

dougell said:


> I hunt within earshot on the north side of I80 and see nobody.


I must need to turn it up just a tad more further north  

Im just shy of i80 , pretty sure you know where I am, do believe we talked about it.


----------



## dougell

look me up sometime.I'd be more that happy to show you around and help you get pointed in the right direction.There's tons on good places around Penfield where you won't get crowded.In archery season,you won't see a soul.


----------



## rogersb

I spent a little over 3 hours today getting 3 cameras out on game lands. I had scouted these areas during the end of winter so plenty of snow telling me deer were traveling these routes, I just need to know what is traveling through and at what time.


----------



## muppetmower00

Going to check some cameras early next week. Been getting a lot of bear on camera up in 2F this year. Maybe I'll get lucky


----------



## Straw

No corn= no bear


----------



## 12-Ringer

Straw said:


> No corn= no bear


YEP....we have been running a 55 gallon feeder on our place since Feb....you can't go 5' in any direction near that feeder without stepping in bear crap. We've had more bear on those cams this year, than in the 30+ years we've owned the place. The feeder is 1/4 mile away from the home, hanging 25' up between two trees, we use a boat winch to get it up that high and the bear, especially the cubs, still climb the tree and attempt to shimmy the cable to the barrel....the bigger bear just break the winch arm...been repaired 2x since we hung it...

the corn is the catalyst for sure....

Joe


----------



## dougell

Here's a frontal view of that buck I posted a picture of last week.


----------



## Viper69

Must be a good year for bear. I have then all around my house. I've seen two single bear and a mother with three cubs. Never saw one in the 16 years I lived here.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> Here's a frontal view of that buck I posted a picture of last week.
> View attachment 6558889



Good looking buck. I’d like to see what he looks like out of velvet.


----------



## dougell

When he sheds,I'll walk up to him and get a selfie with him.


----------



## archer58 in pa

nicko said:


> Good looking buck. I’d like to see what he looks like out of velvet.


You will Nick. He'll be hanging in my garage...:wink:


----------



## archer58 in pa

dougell said:


> Here's a frontal view of that buck I posted a picture of last week.
> View attachment 6558889


I have better pics of him.
I'll try to post them.
They're on my phone.


----------



## yetihunter1

archer58 in pa said:


> You will Nick. He'll be hanging in my garage...:wink:


He only has to turn around and walk 30yds to join ya for a beer in the garage it looks like haha...


----------



## archer58 in pa

Doug,
I just sent you the pics. My hotmail just went down for some reason. Norton is blocking outlook.


----------



## archer58 in pa

yetihunter1 said:


> He only has to turn around and walk 30yds to join ya for a beer in the garage it looks like haha...


I can almost guarantee he'll be right there once the season starts. Probably drinking a beer laughing at me.


----------



## dougell

Jordan and I went to the gym in TL a few nights ago and he was standing 10 feet from a lady on her deck,right across from the Town Mkt.She must have been feeding him.Put some corn in a coffee can and and rattle it.Those deer will come flying in.A few years ago,I was at my one buddy's house just before dark.He said you wanna see something and walked out into his back yard and started shaking a can with corn in it.There wasn't a deer to be seen and then all of the sudden,they came running in from all directions.Some were taking it right out of his hand.I got the pictures Gene.


----------



## archer58 in pa

I believe it. 
But I think I'll take your advice. Don't think I'll put corn in the can but some pebbles should do the trick.


----------



## dougell

There was a big non-typical in there for a few years.The one year I counted 17 scorable points on him.He stayed in the residential areas and never ventured into any huntable areas that I'm aware of.He was shot high in the back leg and through the neck with arrows,most likely shot from the road.A girl actually pulled the arrow out of his neck.He limped around that winter and by the next year,he seemed completely fine.Never did hear the outcome of that one.It's pretty interesting.A lot of the deer never leave the residential areas and are essentially tame.Others bed in huge areas of undeveloped land where you can hunt but spend most of their time in the residential areas feeding.Those deer know where people are a threat and where they aren't.You can practically pet them in the residential areas but they'll bust you and never give you a second chance when you're in a different area.


----------



## Mathias

Big plot in. Hard to find days dry enough to work the ground.


----------



## perryhunter4

dougell said:


> Here's a frontal view of that buck I posted a picture of last week.
> View attachment 6558889


That's a hell of a buck..not much for brows but width and nice tine length.


----------



## perryhunter4

Mathias said:


> Big plot in. Hard to find days dry enough to work the ground.
> View attachment 6559233


Looks awesome. I finally got a staging plot in inside the woods on Sunday afternoon (been talking about it for years). It was great timing with all of this rain we have been getting.


----------



## perryhunter4

muppetmower00 said:


> Going to check some cameras early next week. Been getting a lot of bear on camera up in 2F this year. Maybe I'll get lucky


Muppet - That's a really cool pic!


----------



## muppetmower00

Thanks Perry! I thought so too

That's just right next to camp, have 7 different bear showing up.


----------



## BGM51

Couple of NE Pa bucks.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Anybody have interest in a youth bow? I may sell a mission menace with a bunch of accessories, would love to have a Pa guy buy, maybe do a FTF sale. PM me for details and pics if interested.


----------



## boneheadjaz

Seems like it should be a good year! As long as time can be made to get in the woods. Lots of early spring scouting and knowledge from past years has payed off in way of cam pics. We will see what happens when season gets here. Here are some of the better bucks I have located for now..........see what happens when the velvet comes off.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Looking good there!


----------



## perryhunter4

Bonehead - that's a really cool pic with the perfectly symmetrical 10 pt and the rabbit in the background!


----------



## vonfoust

Finally getting a few cams out tomorrow and getting to put a few new stands up that have been id'd over the last couple seasons. Then final all in preps for Colorado elk Aug 25.


----------



## boneheadjaz

Pulled a cam today. Again early scouting payed off. The giant 7 I have been glassing in the evenings. This cam was outside of bedding. It was getting pics everyday. I pulled it to keep myself out of there. Hopefully he keeps using that bedroom come Sept 29th! As a size reference for the 7 point. The buck in the pic with him is the 9 point I also posted pics of by himself


----------



## Spency

Some good looking bucks!

I finally put 3 cameras out yesterday. Had to skip one spot where I really wanted to put one, walked right into a momma bear in a tree with 2 last year cubs. She came down the tree woofing and I got out of dodge pretty quick. 

I'll echo what everyone else is saying, seems like a lot of bears this year. My dad had 6 coming in at his place in 2E. I've seen 6 different ones so far including the 3 yesterday.


----------



## nicko

Beach vaca in Hilton Head SC is done, still some summertime things to get in......no rush for summer to end. But getting in hunt mode now. I still need to get the E35 broadhead tuned and work in a trip up to Potter for some stand scouting. The early PA season is 41 days away.


----------



## Mathias

Not wishing away time either. Corolla NC vacation looming.
Still need to sight in my new Tetra.
Some nice bucks posted here. Outside of my own place, I don’t even have any cameras out yet.
Can’t wait to see how my plot is doing after a lot of rain and now days of sun/heat.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hard as summer starts to wind down....always hate to see it go...

Had a decent weekend at the shore, boated about a dozen stripers and a few flounder....this nice 33"er didn't have any sores which is rare for the 30"+ers this time of year, but we let her go to fight another day...


























The seagulls got the better of Storm....sooner or later he'll realize he won't catch them (lol)

















Wife and kids still down, I’ll be heading down Thursday for another long weekend...hope weather cooperates. Being home alone allows me to leave my Centergy on the kitchen table...1/2 dozen shots before I leave for work in the am and maybe 2 dozen between the time I get home and it gets dark. Fortunate I can shoot out to 65 yards in my yard, all of my practice right now is at 40...its coming along just fine. That Centergy is a mighty fine shooting bow.

Joe


----------



## goathillinpa

That 12 is a true trophy. Nothing like a mountain monarch!



12-Ringer said:


> Pretty sure this is him along with two of his 10-point buddies....Pop is heading up tomorrow to pull cams so we will see if his around. We searched hard for his sheds this year with no luck, but I do believe his core is on the neighbor's place which we cannot access...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was July 2nd
> 
> 
> Joe


----------



## 138104

I got shut out for antlerless tags in 4B. I managed to forget to send my and my son's applications in. Realized on Saturday, so drove to PO by the Courthouse. 4B sold out today, but I don't show that I was awarded a tag online. Frustrated with myself over this because I screwed my son.

I've never had this happen before. Do they send the application and check back to me? Might try for another management unit.


----------



## BGM51

Perry24 said:


> I got shut out for antlerless tags in 4B. I managed to forget to send my and my son's applications in. Realized on Saturday, so drove to PO by the Courthouse. 4B sold out today, but I don't show that I was awarded a tag online. Frustrated with myself over this because I screwed my son.
> 
> I've never had this happen before. Do they send the application and check back to me? Might try for another management unit.


They are supposed to send it back. That is why you make the checks out to county treasurer. That way you can use the same check and sent for another area.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Surprised to find *all* of my antlerless awarded already!


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> Surprised to find *all* of my antlerless awarded already!


That's great....did you mail in for multiple 5c tags too this round? I put mine in the mail yesterday morning so I am expecting several days before I get them.


----------



## yetihunter1

BGM51 said:


> They are supposed to send it back. That is why you make the checks out to county treasurer. That way you can use the same check and sent for another area.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


No they wont send it back, they should issue a tag for his second choice if he listed one.


----------



## Mathias

yetihunter1 said:


> That's great....did you mail in for multiple 5c tags too this round? I put mine in the mail yesterday morning so I am expecting several days before I get them.


Yes, 5C & D.


Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> Yes, 5C & D.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Yeah I need to get another pink envelope, I ran out. I was greedy and went for a second tag in 3b for rifle or a archery hunt with a friend who has a place up there.


----------



## nicko

Mailed in for a 2nd tag in 3A from South Carolina last Wednesday. There was a good run on tags yesterday in that WMU but still a lot left. I just hope the SC mail isn’t slow making it’s way up to PA. I’ll send in for my 5C tags when the 2nd round of unsold begins.


----------



## 138104

Is it typical for 5C to have sold under 18,000 tags at this point? Maybe hunters are voicing their displeasure with their wallets?


----------



## 138104

yetihunter1 said:


> No they wont send it back, they should issue a tag for his second choice if he listed one.


I didn't have a 2nd choice listed. Really surprised I didn't get one as they increased the allocation this year.


----------



## adr1601

Perry24 said:


> I got shut out for antlerless tags in 4B. I managed to forget to send my and my son's applications in. Realized on Saturday, so drove to PO by the Courthouse. 4B sold out today, but I don't show that I was awarded a tag online. Frustrated with myself over this because I screwed my son.
> 
> I've never had this happen before. Do they send the application and check back to me? Might try for another management unit.


Yes. You will get it back stamped sold out.


----------



## yetihunter1

Perry24 said:


> I didn't have a 2nd choice listed. Really surprised I didn't get one as they increased the allocation this year.


agree with adr if you didn't put a second choice....sorry you didn't get a tag this year.


----------



## 12-Ringer

goathillinpa said:


> That 12 is a true trophy. Nothing like a mountain monarch!


I agree goat, something about chasing a bruiser over hundreds of acres in the mountains, most of which see ZERO pressure presents a set of challenges that so many toiling in the backyards of suburbia cannot appreciate. I've been blessed my entire hunting life to date to be humbled with experiences in each setting every year. The challenges for each are very real, but vastly different. Of course some of the basics are the same, but when your "prime-time" depends on when the school bus leaves the stop or you "prime-stand" is dictated by where it will be most concealed from other hunters, you just cannot appreciate the vastness of the mountain range, which offers the game virtually unlimited escape routes. 

He's a great buck, Pop has pulled all of the cams in this area and he's not on any, but he didn't show up last year until the plots thickened and the ladies came into heat....fingers still crossed.:wink:he's around.

Joe


----------



## goathillinpa

Ringer I always have said I will take a smaller mountain deer over a suburbia deer. With kids and job I hunt a lot of suburbia but when I get to the big woods it just feels so much more like hunting and to shoot a monster like that it just gets not better. The adult beverages over a camp fire the night a true mountain monarch has fallen, it gets no better!! Good luck this season and I am hopping to see a picture of him with you beside smiling ear to ear.


----------



## vonfoust

We had quite a learning curve when we moved hunting areas from 'more farms' to 'more big woods' about 15 years ago. You could almost time the deer coming through on the farms, they were going to be avoiding certain things at certain times and were much more 'confined' to specific areas at certain times. If you bumped them, they only ran 200 yards to the next place they felt safe. 
The place we hunt now? Yeah, there are funnels but those funnels are wider than I can shoot with my bow. There really aren't very many defined trails. Our saying became "they more like to be here than there", but it really could be a 51-49 thing and if the wind is wrong forget it.

The first wounded deer we tracked at teh 'new' place we tracked more than a half mile and it still hadn't turned to head back. The farm deer would just run circles on us all day so we had a pretty good idea where to be and where they were headed. Now? It's a crap shoot. We know a few preferred places, but that doesn't mean at any given time another place isn't more preferred.


----------



## dougell

I grew up hunting mostly farm country in Wyoming county.I moved to NC Pa when I graduated from college in 1991.It's an entirely different game in the mountains of contiguous forest but there's plenty of things you can do to tip the odds in your favor.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> I grew up hunting mostly farm country in Wyoming county.I moved to NC Pa when I graduated from college in 1991.It's an entirely different game in the mountains of contiguous forest but there's plenty of things you can do to tip the odds in your favor.


Like a rifle?:darkbeer:


----------



## nicko

PSU deer blog update.

https://ecosystems.psu.edu/research...Feed:+deer-forest-blog+(The+Deer-Forest+Blog)


----------



## nicko

Anybody have a report or observation of what the acorn crop is looking like in the north central area of the state, Potter Co. in particular?


----------



## Straw

In elk county the acorns are hit and miss but the fruit trees are loaded


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Got some info from my buddy that 3 of the big ones I saw on public last year are alive and well. 2 of them really blew up he said. Looking forward to the end of October on the ol stomping grounds. Season opens sept 15th here and August 15 on the coast. Il stick to fishing in August. It’s warm to say the least.


----------



## dougell

Yep,they tip the odd in your favor around here.There's no shortage of deer by my perspective.However,food sources change constantly and they don't have to be on their feet searching like they once did.That can make for some pretty slow days sitting in a tree.If you go to them,you see a ton more and I'm not good enough to do that consistently with a bow.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Anybody have a report or observation of what the acorn crop is looking like in the north central area of the state, Potter Co. in particular?


Pop didn't mention much about the acorns, but did say every apple and cherry he saw were loaded....can make for a great early season if you find a hot patch...

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

bowhuntercoop said:


> Got some info from my buddy that 3 of the big ones I saw on public last year are alive and well. 2 of them really blew up he said. Looking forward to the end of October on the ol stomping grounds. Season opens sept 15th here and August 15 on the coast. Il stick to fishing in August. It’s warm to say the least.


No SC guys allowed!!  Hope the move went well. Are you making your way to PA for any hunting this year?

(oh, and where exactly did you say those 2 'really blew up'?) :darkbeer:


----------



## K_pap21

Hey fellas, how do you guys go about finding new ground to hunt in a new town? In State College area and haven't been able to find a spot so I always drive about 2 hrs to hunt back home. Better off asking a farmer or just sticking to game lands?


----------



## dougell

It's been 25 years but when I went to PSU,we hunted the Penn State farms outside of Pine Grove mills.We always killed deer but I'm sure things have changed.SGL 176 was also a good place to hunt.


----------



## tam9492

I'm an SC native and am currently a law/MS student here. Picked up two new pieces this year. Every local place I hunt has been knock-on-door permission. Lots of opportunity. The farms outside of Pine Grove can be good. I worked out there for over a year. Not much pressure during archery.


----------



## jlh42581

Penn State has archery only areas right off of campus. They often green tag the farms where they hold ag progress days.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## boneheadjaz

Another good one on camera. So far 3 out of 4 new to me locations have good good bucks. Unfortunately these are the best pics of the newest dude on camera. He looks awesome though!


----------



## bowhuntercoop

vonfoust said:


> No SC guys allowed!!  Hope the move went well. Are you making your way to PA for any hunting this year?
> 
> (oh, and where exactly did you say those 2 'really blew up'?) :darkbeer:


Yes sir coming up the last week of October for 7-10 days then headed to Ohio. Should be a good time, hoping for cool weather and frosty mornings, I’ve always had good luck the last week of October.


----------



## nicko

http://www.wideopenspaces.com/heres...=inline&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> http://www.wideopenspaces.com/heres...=inline&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook


I don't agree with everything they do, and it's obvious they have some issues in 5C or 5D which I believe to be a no win situation for them, but sometimes we all need to step back and look at the big picture.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> View attachment 6566517


Hey there boo boo!!

35 days to go. I better go find my arrow.


----------



## Mathias

No worries Nick, Walmart has them the night before....


----------



## Mathias

A solid week of sunshine would be greatly appreciated. NWSG doing great despite the record rainfall. Food plot germinated well, but no sun= no growth.


----------



## nicko

Matt, have you had a chance to dial in the new Tetra sight? Wondering what your thoughts are on it. 

That warm season grass looks like great bedding.


----------



## Billy H

Who was it last year that was going to come down here to the public land in 5C and arrow a deer? Wonder if that’s still on and if he put in for a tag. Plenty of time to get a tag yet and would be interesting to see how it would Pan out.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Who was it last year that was going to come down here to the public land in 5C and arrow a deer? Wonder if that’s still on and if he put in for a tag. Plenty of time to get a tag yet and would be interesting to see how it would Pan out.


Still my plan for this year. I've got a set planned for what I hope will finally get me my first public land deer.


----------



## Billy H

No this was somebody from a few counties north of here. Jumped on Jacob a little about it. Said he could come down here and stick one fairly easily or something along those lines.


----------



## Lucky_leftie215

I'll be camping out in this thread. This will be my first season bowhunting in PA, got my tags, access to a couple of areas in Bucks Co. and 5C for antlerless. Should be an interesting year regardless of what happens.


----------



## wyrnutz

Anyone up or know about the area around Burnt Cabins?
I just received permission to hunt on Private up there.
Pasture and hardwood mix, just under a 100 acres. it backs up to an SGL.

Brian


----------



## yetihunter1

any of you SEPA guys still waiting on your doe tags to be issued? Myself and a few people I know sent them in either Friday or Monday and still have not received them from the Chester county treasurer. Just curious how everyone else has faired so far.


----------



## nicko

I mailed in my 2nd tag for 3A from South Carolina the Wednesday before they 2nd round unsold started. It got processed by the Chester County treasurer the following Wednesday. I just put my two applications for 5C in the mail today and sent them to the Chesco treasurer again. I expect that they will get processed about one week from today. Saw that 5C is down to 28,000+ tags remaining. They go too fast anymore to even think about waiting for OTC sales to start.


----------



## millball

yetihunter1 said:


> any of you SEPA guys still waiting on your doe tags to be issued? Myself and a few people I know sent them in either Friday or Monday and still have not received them from the Chester county treasurer. Just curious how everyone else has faired so far.


Im in 5C and my check was cashed today. I mailed them on Sat the 4th.


----------



## Mathias

All of mine in hand, fastest year ever. Kudos to the treasurers office staff.


----------



## nicko

One last chance for PA hunters to take a stab getting at a PA elk tag for this season.

https://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game-Commission-Details.aspx?newsid=235


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Matt, have you had a chance to dial in the new Tetra sight? Wondering what your thoughts are on it.
> 
> That warm season grass looks like great bedding.


Nick, I sent it back for a refund. I could not get the rattle/vibration noise out of it, even after calling the manufacturer.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Nick, I sent it back for a refund. I could not get the rattle/vibration noise out of it, even after calling the manufacturer.


I had that same issue at first with my Kingpin. I tightened down every screw, nut, bolt, etc and luckily it corrected it. It appeared to be coming from the 2nd or 3rd access adjustment screws.


----------



## Mathias

That’s what they suggested, however it did not work. The head or bell had play in it.
I ordered another Kingpin, an xl this time. My last one was silent.


----------



## EXsystem

I am back! I sent my tag in on the 4th and was awarded the tag on the 13 by checking online. My check still has not cleared.


----------



## nicko

EXsystem said:


> I am back! I sent my tag in on the 4th and was awarded the tag on the 13 by checking online. My check still has not cleared.


Welcome back. Can we expect to see you tag a buck on opening day as usual?


----------



## EXsystem

*I wish*



nicko said:


> Welcome back. Can we expect to see you tag a buck on opening day as usual?


LOL! I haven't even put out a camera yet. This is what I am dealing with this year, new development of baseball and soccer fields and it looks like a new pond. The joys of suburbia hunting!


----------



## nicko

EXsystem said:


> LOL! I haven't even put out a camera yet. This is what I am dealing with this year, new development of baseball and soccer fields and it looks like a new pond. The joys of suburbia hunting!


Just remember that the safety zone to a schoolbus is 50 yards.


----------



## vonfoust

Backup Colorado bow. I'm good to at least 7, maybe even 8 yards on a good day.


----------



## rogersb

vonfoust said:


> Backup Colorado bow. I'm good to at least 7, maybe even 8 yards on a good day.
> 
> View attachment 6574865


I had to google the ****i coolers and at first glance I thought I didn't want one, but after looking it up I might actually have one or two


----------



## vonfoust

rogersb said:


> I had to google the ****i coolers and at first glance I thought I didn't want one, but after looking it up I might actually have one or two


Funny! I've got a bunch, only one has the "Logo" though


----------



## Billy H

Cabelas Hamburg. What a joke. You can definitely see the bass pro influence. Camo selection is not even a quarter what it used to be and what they do have is mostly high dollar sitka. Where the camo used to be now looks like JC Penny. But the biggest joke was the bargain cave. There are literally hundreds of refurbished dehydrators, hundreds of refurbished slicers and grinders. Makes you wonder about the quality.


----------



## Beavsteve

Went to my first 3D shoot in a couple years. Humbling to say the least. I did horrible. I have a couple months to practice up!


----------



## Billy H

More dehydrators


----------



## HNTRDAVE

No Pa elk tag this year for me. Anybody get lucky and draw?


----------



## tam9492

Mine still says pending online?


----------



## Mathias

Was at Hamburg Cabelas Friday to burn some gift cards, needed a new ladderstand for upstate. The store has definitely changed, you are correct about the camo, it was virtually nonexistent.
Did find a good close out on 28ga shells for dove season.


----------



## nicko

Too bad to hear about the Hamburg Cabela’s changing like this. They had a great selection of camo.....that is until now from the way it sounds.


----------



## j.d.m.

Glad I bought my last stash of camo last 2 years. Got some good deals on wooltimate, and gortex stuff. I have gift cards to use and points built up. Was planning on getting a 1 hp grinder. But maybe not so much after those pics. Lol.


----------



## nicko

So i was getting antsy that the doe tag application I mailed from SC while on vacation for a 2nd tag in unit 3A seemed to be slow in getting processed so I mailed another shortly after getting home from vacation. The 2nd one got awarded the day I put the 3rd one in the mail and now the 3rd one has been awarded too. I wasn't really looking for three tags in that WMU. Now I'm just waiting for my 5C applications to be processed. There are still over 17,000 tags available in 5C but at the rate they are selling, there may not even be any left once OTC sales start next Monday.


----------



## yetihunter1

I still haven't received my doe tags yet for 5C.....I sent another envelope last week to a different treasurer in hopes they might be faster but im still waiting on both now. Starting to get nervous myself now.


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> I still haven't received my doe tags yet for 5C.....I sent another envelope last week to a different treasurer in hopes they might be faster but im still waiting on both now. Starting to get nervous myself now.


This 3rd tag for 3A that was awarded today was mailed on 8/8. It took 12 days for it to get processed but that one was sent to the Montco treasurer. I sent my 5C tag applications to Chesco which generally has been one week turnaround. But I am also getting a bit nervous. I'm going to feel pretty stupid if I'm sitting on 3 tags for 3A and none for 5C.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Cabelas Hamburg. What a joke. You can definitely see the bass pro influence. Camo selection is not even a quarter what it used to be and what they do have is mostly high dollar sitka. Where the camo used to be now looks like JC Penny. But the biggest joke was the bargain cave. There are literally hundreds of refurbished dehydrators, hundreds of refurbished slicers and grinders. Makes you wonder about the quality.
> View attachment 6575379
> 
> View attachment 6575385


LOL....three buddies all called this week with the very same observation, although two grabbed slicers from the BC...really sad situation, but they' felt a little lucky on the deals they got! 

I've said it before, we live too close to the Christiana DE store not to FULL advantage of the full Cabelas catalogue. I simply shop the catalogue or on-line, get everything shipped to the DE store, they call when it arrives, I go down and try teh clothing footwear on or examine stands/other gear, keep what I want, leave the rest and get a break on the shipping and tax too...great option if looking into heavy items like stands/safes, etc....the store is less than 30-minute drive for me and the family never complains about hitting the mall either.

Something for us SE PAers to think about.

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> This 3rd tag for 3A that was awarded today was mailed on 8/8. It took 12 days for it to get processed but that one was sent to the Montco treasurer. I sent my 5C tag applications to Chesco which generally has been one week turnaround. But I am also getting a bit nervous. I'm going to feel pretty stupid if I'm sitting on 3 tags for 3A and none for 5C.


I sent my 5c to chester county on the 7th along with a second 3b app. The 3b application was processed but my 5C have not been. I sent another 5c app on Thursday to Delaware county and im thinking of sending out another to a different county treasurer. Only thing holding me back is that they will all get processed right at the end and I will have way to many doe tags. This has been the longest I have ever waited for doe tags and I know I am not the only one. Had one friend who submitted on the 6th get denied by chester county saying they weren't accepting multiple license requests but it states you can mail multiples in starting on Aug 6 on the PGC website.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> LOL....three buddies all called this week with the very same observation, although two grabbed slicers from the BC...really sad situation, but they' felt a little lucky on the deals they got!
> 
> I've said it before, we live too close to the Christiana DE store not to FULL advantage of the full Cabelas catalogue. I simply shop the catalogue or on-line, get everything shipped to the DE store, they call when it arrives, I go down and try teh clothing footwear on or examine stands/other gear, keep what I want, leave the rest and get a break on the shipping and tax too...great option if looking into heavy items like stands/safes, etc....the store is less than 30-minute drive for me and the family never complains about hitting the mall either.
> 
> Something for us SE PAers to think about.
> 
> Joe


I do the same Joe. Works out a lot better than the drive up to hamburg.


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> I do the same Joe. Works out a lot better than the drive up to hamburg.


I once ordered 6 pairs of boots; 2 sizes in three styles and asked them not to call until they all arrived..drove down and picked the ones I liked best...nothing to it...have done the same with clothing size/style, got some nice 20' ladder stands the same way...would have cost a ton to have them shipped to my house...

Joe


----------



## fap1800

vonfoust said:


> Backup Colorado bow. I'm good to at least 7, maybe even 8 yards on a good day.
> 
> View attachment 6574865


When are you heading out? Driving? 

We leave the 8th. Unreal how quickly it came this year.


----------



## fap1800

Not sure of how many here are BHA members or are aware of them, but the PA chapter is hosting a Pint Night at Root Down Brewing in Phoenixville on the 12th. I said to myself, awesome. I'll go. Then realized I'll be in WY chasing elk. Anyway...thought I'd throw it out there. Maybe the next one they have some of us SE guys could check it out and share a cold one. 

https://www.backcountryhunters.org/tags/Pennsylvania_BHA


----------



## vonfoust

fap1800 said:


> When are you heading out? Driving?
> 
> We leave the 8th. Unreal how quickly it came this year.


Tomorrow night/Wed morning. Yes driving, how about you?


----------



## yetihunter1

fap1800 said:


> Not sure of how many here are BHA members or are aware of them, but the PA chapter is hosting a Pint Night at Root Down Brewing in Phoenixville on the 12th. I said to myself, awesome. I'll go. Then realized I'll be in WY chasing elk. Anyway...thought I'd throw it out there. Maybe the next one they have some of us SE guys could check it out and share a cold one.
> 
> https://www.backcountryhunters.org/tags/Pennsylvania_BHA


I was the one on the FB page pitching Root Down....was pumped when they picked it until I noticed its the same night I have a mandatory meeting I need to attend. Going to try and get there since its 5 secs from my place but will only be able to chug a beer and say hi/bye.


----------



## fap1800

vonfoust said:


> Tomorrow night/Wed morning. Yes driving, how about you?


Awesome. Hopefully none of the fires are affecting your area. I still have 18 days to go and elk is basically all I think about. My wife stipulated that the kids need to be in school for a week before I can split. So I fly out the 8th. I'm fortunate enough to have a buddy in IL that drives out with all the gear. That allows me to ship everything to him and fly to Denver, rent a two door spec and meet him on the mountain. 

Best of luck to you and your son. I hope you guys bag a good one.


----------



## fap1800

yetihunter1 said:


> I was the one on the FB page pitching Root Down....was pumped when they picked it until I noticed its the same night I have a mandatory meeting I need to attend. Going to try and get there since its 5 secs from my place but will only be able to chug a beer and say hi/bye.


Nice. Good on you, Yeti. Hopefully they get a decent turnout and will plan another after the season is over.


----------



## vonfoust

fap1800 said:


> Awesome. Hopefully none of the fires are affecting your area. I still have 18 days to go and elk is basically all I think about. My wife stipulated that the kids need to be in school for a week before I can split. So I fly out the 8th. I'm fortunate enough to have a buddy in IL that drives out with all the gear. That allows me to ship everything to him and fly to Denver, rent a two door spec and meet him on the mountain.
> 
> Best of luck to you and your son. I hope you guys bag a good one.


I've shifted plans 3 times because of fires. On a good note, the next time I go to CO I already have maps of just about every OTC unit

Actually taking it easy on the way out. Normally one guy drives while one sleeps, switch when needed. I don't trust a 17 year old for more than a few hours so we will be getting a hotel at some point. 

Good luck to you as well. My wife is tired of hearing about elk.


----------



## adr1601

Good luck to all the Elk hunters!!


----------



## Ebard22

Going to Colorado for elk myself this year for the first time. Just got done doing some fatigued shooting! Leaving the 8th driving 30 hours straight through.


----------



## Viper69

Some decent buck on camera this past week!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

Wooo, finally got my doe tags! Was getting nervous there....took ChesCo almost 3 weeks and Delco 3 days to get me tags. Seems like some of the offices are slower this year than prior years. Really starting to get excited for this season. Wife has no vacation left and I have a bunch so it all gets to go to hunting! Hung some stands this weekend and planning to pull one of my public land cams this weekend coming up. Hoping something shows up on it....or that it is still there....


----------



## nicko

I'm nervous. Latest in the process I have gone without having 5C tags awarded yet.....and those tags are going fast too. I'll be at The Chesco courthouse very early Monday morning if tags are still left after Friday.


----------



## Mathias

Replaced my ladderstand on my main plot up north yesterday. I don’t recall ladders having so many parts and the instructions......
Went for a ride after sunset, saw 3 hens together with their respective poults. Heard a gobbler, saw a large number of deer and a nice almost black coyote.
If we could only get some sunshine and dry weather, the ground is like a sponge.


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> I'm nervous. Latest in the process I have gone without having 5C tags awarded yet.....and those tags are going fast too. I'll be at The Chesco courthouse very early Monday morning if tags are still left after Friday.


Roadkill cafe for you this year!


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Roadkill cafe for you this year!


My neighbor brought home a roadkill a few years ago and I helped him with the cleaning process (I held a hind leg and gave instructions). PEW!!!!!! I'd go without venison before dealing with that.


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

Viper69 said:


> Some decent buck on camera this past week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Viper nice deer! I pulled 1 decent buck from a camera a few weeks ago.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> My neighbor brought home a roadkill a few years ago and I helped him with the cleaning process (I held a hind leg and gave instructions). PEW!!!!!! I'd go without venison before dealing with that.


haha depends on the freshness and where it was hit....only butcher the side that didn't get hit by the car....or like a friend of mine did, just take the back straps.


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> haha depends on the freshness and where it was hit....only butcher the side that didn't get hit by the car....or like a friend of mine did, just take the back straps.



The gut was popped and the deer was laying all day on the side of the road. It was January and cold but a popped gut is bad no matter what the temperature is.


----------



## Mathias

Dove season soon!


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> The gut was popped and the deer was laying all day on the side of the road. It was January and cold but a popped gut is bad no matter what the temperature is.


That is a back strap deer hahaha.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> Dove season soon!


I need to find a place to go.... I would go with one friend who had access to a good farm for dove but he has lost interest in dove hunting lately. You need your migratory bird license for that right?


----------



## Mathias

Yes.
We have a couple beautiful farms in Upper Bucks, throw back area. Would like to live there....


----------



## jlh42581

Ive only ever had it good with doves like it should be for one year when i found sunflowers on public land. Id love to go too if I could go a reasonable distance from home.


----------



## yetihunter1

Before my friends place I would go to SGLs near me and slowly walk the hedge rows. I would kick a few up and shoot them. Looks like its back to that again this year.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Got nuts??

















Found a tree producing giants!!

Joe


----------



## nicko

Not sure what the acorn crop is like yet up in Berks County. I hope it is decent but not a bumper crop. When there are acorns everywhere, the deer don’t have much of a need to move from their beds in order to feed. 

So at this time yesterday, I had zero tags for 5C. I’ve been checking multiple times throughout the day to see if the Chester county courthouse processed them and I was starting to get nervous because these tags are disappearing at a clip of about 3000 per day. . Yeti suggested another courthouse that he had a quick turnaround time with so I got two applications the mail yesterday afternoon at 4:15 PM just before my Local post office had their last mail pick up for the day. Both of those tags were processed by the Delco courthouse 18 hours later. Crazy!!!! I was not expecting that at all. I was just hoping that something got in in time. And then I look a little while ago and the Chester county courthouse processed the other two I sent a little over one week ago. So I went from zero tags yesterday to four today and I have the three for up in Potter. I really had no intention of getting seven antlerless tags and I have no plans on using all of them. I will just look at this as my additional contribution to the Pennsylvania game commission fund and keeping a few more deer alive. I have never taken more than two deer in any one season.

I can finally relax and focus on prepping for the season versus worrying about tags.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Not sure what the acorn crop is like yet up in Berks County. I hope it is decent but not a bumper crop. When there are acorns everywhere, the deer don’t have much of a need to move from their beds in order to feed.
> 
> So at this time yesterday, I had zero tags for 5C. I’ve been checking multiple times throughout the day to see if the Chester county courthouse processed them and I was starting to get nervous because these tags are disappearing at a clip of about 3000 per day. . Yeti suggested another courthouse that he had a quick turnaround time with so I got two applications the mail yesterday afternoon at 4:15 PM just before my Local post office had their last mail pick up for the day. Both of those tags were processed by the Delco courthouse 18 hours later. Crazy!!!! I was not expecting that at all. I was just hoping that something got in in time. And then I look a little while ago and the Chester county courthouse processed the other two I sent a little over one week ago. So I went from zero tags yesterday to four today and I have the three for up in Potter. I really had no intention of getting seven antlerless tags and I have no plans on using all of them. I will just look at this as my additional contribution to the Pennsylvania game commission fund and keeping a few more deer alive. I have never taken more than two deer in any one season.
> 
> I can finally relax and focus on prepping for the season versus worrying about tags.


Glad it worked out for you!


----------



## nicko

Thanks Yeti. If it wasn’t for you, i’d only have a measly 5 doe tags. Now I have 7!!!


----------



## yetihunter1

Well now you can live the true PA dream of "IF ITS BROWN ITS DOWN" haha. Im just happy neither of us got shut out as we are watching them drop 3k a day. I need a beer after the strenuous refreshing of the computer screen.


----------



## Mathias

yetihunter1 said:


> Well now you can live the true PA dream of "IF ITS BROWN ITS DOWN" haha. Im just happy neither of us got shut out as we are watching them drop 3k a day. I need a beer after the strenuous refreshing of the computer screen.


Been to Blueprint Brewing yet?
I found a gem up north in Sayre Pa. Bluestone brewing, great beer and food.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> Been to Blueprint Brewing yet?
> I found a gem up north in Sayre Pa. Bluestone brewing, great beer and food.


No I haven't done Blueprint yet but some friends have. They were not huge fans but I would prefer to make my own opinion. Haven't had time to get out to the brewery's lately because my son has had a stomach bug. Don't want to risk my son nuking the place with diarrhea so I have been staying at home. Has also bitten into my last minute prep time for the season but I guess this is the adjustment to hunting when your a parent.


----------



## nicko

Tuned Up Brewing in Spring City.....two blocks from our house. Great beer, live music, no TVs. Love their New England IPA and soon to come fall offering .....Imperial Spiced Pumpkin Ale. I played an open mic night there back in February but I’d need to get my playing fingers back in shape before doing another.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

5C tags arrived today along with a 3 pack of Hawk Helium sticks.


----------



## nicko

HNTRDAVE said:


> 5C tags arrived today along with a 3 pack of Hawk Helium sticks.



It’s coming together. Wife started back at school today. The end of summer is depressing but it ushers in a whole other level of excitement and anticipation.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Tuned Up Brewing in Spring City.....two blocks from our house. Great beer, live music, no TVs. Love their New England IPA and soon to come fall offering .....Imperial Spiced Pumpkin Ale. I played an open mic night there back in February but I’d need to get my playing fingers back in shape before doing another.


I use to go there a bunch. My wifes friend still does, her and her bf go all the time and I think she started working there part time.


----------



## Mathias

Never been there, but the reviews are good.
Not an IPA guy myself.

Yesterday and today, you can feel summer starting to wind down, until next weeks 90 temps.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Never been there, but the reviews are good.
> Not an IPA guy myself.
> 
> Yesterday and today, you can feel summer starting to wind down, until next weeks 90 temps.


They have a good variety and roll out different batches regularly. The ABV on some of their brews is up there. It's a good thing I can walk there.  

Yep, actually cool and comfortable this morning. Love that change in the air.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> Never been there, but the reviews are good.
> Not an IPA guy myself.
> 
> Yesterday and today, you can feel summer starting to wind down, until next weeks 90 temps.


Yeah, not an IPA guy either, prefer stouts and porters. When I walked out this morning it felt good, like it was time to get in a tree. I have a 4 mile commute to work and yesterday I saw about 50 deer in those 4 miles and this morning I saw three decent basket 8pts chilling just off the road in different spots. Im off work tomorrow so I will be spending it shooting and practicing with my hang and hunt set....then maybe finding a good beer (maybe a four pack of dragons milk down at the foodery).


----------



## nicko

Love me some Dragons Milk. But this is my favorite right now.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Love me some Dragons Milk. But this is my favorite right now.


ah, I have tried so many times but I cannot drink all those pumpkin beers....none taste good to me....but I will try again this year....they say your taste buds change every 7 years right?


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> ah, I have tried so many times but I cannot drink all those pumpkin beers....none taste good to me....but I will try again this year....they say your taste buds change every 7 years right?


I've heard that. I loved Sam Adams Summer Ale for a couple years. This year, it doesn't taste the same to me. Not bad.....but not how I remember it.


----------



## KylePA

All this beer talk, when is the SE PA Archerytalk meet up at one of the many breweries around here? Lets make it happen.


----------



## yetihunter1

KylePA said:


> All this beer talk, when is the SE PA Archerytalk meet up at one of the many breweries around here? Lets make it happen.


we will just come to your house and raid all the beers you have stashed there!!!!


----------



## Mathias

While not a Yuengling guy, I had Black & Tan recently at a bar upstate. Ice cold it was pretty darn good, so much so I have it on tap at home right now.
Swing by, shoot a bit, then relax with a cold one....


----------



## nicko

20 more days.


----------



## Mathias

Nah, September is for doves, too hot for deer &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## nicko

I checked out the public archery range this morning at State game lands 234 in Schwenksville. It is a pretty nice set up with targets at 10, 20, 30, and 40 yards. They also have a broadhead pit and all of the walkway surfaces leading up to the targets are paved concrete so no walking through wet grass. 

It was 40 yards but at this point I should know better than to shoot groups at the same spot.


----------



## 138104

Nice looking range. Wonder why the PAGC hasn't invested in additional archery ranges? That range in Montgomery Co is the only one in the state!


----------



## nicko

I think 5C will sell out today with this being the 1st day of over the counter tag sales.


----------



## nicko

Don’t know if any of local guys here went but we saw Brad Paisley last night at the Country Spirit festival in Glenmoore. Unbelievable guitar player. Jake Owen went on before him...... great performer. 

This was the last summer thing we had planned. Now it’s hunt mode.


----------



## yetihunter1

My wife and I wanted to go but when we first looked they were only selling the 3 day passes. I heard they switched to 1 day passes but then we couldn't find a babysitter (our normal sitter was at the concert haha). It looked like a great time. I got out in the woods in a few places and did some scouting in areas I haven't hunted before. Making sure I have lots of options this year.



nicko said:


> Don’t know if any of local guys here went but we saw Brad Paisley last night at the Country Spirit festival in Glenmoore. Unbelievable guitar player. Jake Owen went on before him...... great performer.
> 
> This was the last summer thing we had planned. Now it’s hunt mode.


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> My wife and I wanted to go but when we first looked they were only selling the 3 day passes. I heard they switched to 1 day passes but then we couldn't find a babysitter (our normal sitter was at the concert haha). It looked like a great time. I got out in the woods in a few places and did some scouting in areas I haven't hunted before. Making sure I have lots of options this year.


Yeah, we waited for the single day passes to go on sale. The setup at Ludwig’s Corner was great. A lot of space, plenty of options for food and drink. The standing room only crowd in the pit was great. I’ve been at a lot of Springsteen shows and the fans there can be a real pain in the ass in the pit. Not necessarily rude but constant walking around, walking in front of you, in and out. The country crowd was not at all aggressive about being the closest to the stage.


----------



## Gangster II

I just got a text, a group bought 1000 5D tags. Anyone else hear anything like that?


----------



## nicko

Gangster II said:


> I just got a text, a group bought 1000 5D tags. Anyone else hear anything like that?


Let me guess.....PETA? 

Not saying it isn’t possible but this type of rumor seems to pop up every year. As far as I am aware, it has never been true.

In less than 1 hour, 5C has dropped down to 1800 and 5D to 970. These units are gonna sell out by noon today.


----------



## yetihunter1

Gangster II said:


> I just got a text, a group bought 1000 5D tags. Anyone else hear anything like that?


What kind of group? That's absurd if someone did that.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Yeah, we waited for the single day passes to go on sale. The setup at Ludwig’s Corner was great. A lot of space, plenty of options for food and drink. The standing room only crowd in the pit was great. I’ve been at a lot of Springsteen shows and the fans there can be a real pain in the ass in the pit. Not necessarily rude but constant walking around, walking in front of you, in and out. The country crowd was not at all aggressive about being the closest to the stage.


Rub it in Nicko....haha


----------



## Mathias

Same BS stories circulate every year about the tags. I called the Bucks treasurers office a few years back and asked. The gal laughed, said it’s never occurred there, but said they’ve heard the rumors too.


----------



## jasonk0519

nicko said:


> Let me guess.....PETA?
> 
> Not saying it isn’t possible but this type of rumor seems to pop up every year. As far as I am aware, it has never been true.
> 
> In less than 1 hour, 5C has dropped down to 1800 and 5D to 970. These units are gonna sell out by noon today.


5D is sold out. 5c has 88 right now. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

We are SOLD OUT!!!! And it was before noon!


----------



## Gangster II

nicko said:


> Let me guess.....PETA?
> 
> Not saying it isn’t possible but this type of rumor seems to pop up every year. As far as I am aware, it has never been true.
> 
> In less than 1 hour, 5C has dropped down to 1800 and 5D to 970. These units are gonna sell out by noon today.


So that's a NO for Nicko on hearing anything.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Gangster II said:


> I just got a text, a group bought 1000 5D tags. Anyone else hear anything like that?


I have not, but I know for a fact that a single gentleman who self-reported he was representing a local club purchased 50 5C tags at the courthouse this morning.

Here is something I thought about...tags are CID specific...so either this guy was a courier for members of his club who had completed applications or he were purchasing them linked to their personal CID #....I know our group here is rather diverse, but has anyone ever known a single person to kill 50 deer? Does anyone know what (if any) crime it would be if this person simply gave his tags away to other hunters? Anyone think it would be poaching, maybe identity theft, hunting without proper tags, ???

Made me wonder a bit.

P.S. - pulled a card on my lunch ...... no waving Sasquatch's on my cam:wink:

Joe


----------



## EXsystem

That range is beautiful


----------



## EXsystem

There should be a limit in the amount of tags you can buy or after a certain date during the season be able to buy 10 at a time and show proof that you used them before you can buy more. I remember back in the day when I could go into the court house and buy a permit(5d/5c) mid season. Something is not right. However I think the Game commission is not stupid 733K tags sold at $6.90 a pop. I don't think they care who is buying them.



12-Ringer said:


> I have not, but I know for a fact that a single gentleman who self-reported he was representing a local club purchased 50 5C tags at the courthouse this morning.
> 
> Here is something I thought about...tags are CID specific...so either this guy was a courier for members of his club who had completed applications or he were purchasing them linked to their personal CID #....I know our group here is rather diverse, but has anyone ever known a single person to kill 50 deer? Does anyone know what (if any) crime it would be if this person simply gave his tags away to other hunters? Anyone think it would be poaching, maybe identity theft, hunting without proper tags, ???
> 
> Made me wonder a bit.
> 
> P.S. - pulled a card on my lunch ...... no waving Sasquatch's on my cam:wink:
> 
> Joe


----------



## EXsystem

I bought 2 doe tags last year and did not use one. Then this year I bought one. One deer is more than enough to feed my family and I.


----------



## EXsystem

Anyone one going to Pulaski this year? I am missing opening day Archery for the first time in 15 years to chase some kings and steel.


----------



## jasonk0519

I went to Altmar last year. I decided not to go this year, I'm kind of regretting it now. It was amazing fishing. It's well worth a little time away from deer hunting. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> I have not, but I know for a fact that a single gentleman who self-reported he was representing a local club purchased 50 5C tags at the courthouse this morning.
> 
> Here is something I thought about...tags are CID specific...so either this guy was a courier for members of his club who had completed applications or he were purchasing them linked to their personal CID #....I know our group here is rather diverse, but has anyone ever known a single person to kill 50 deer? Does anyone know what (if any) crime it would be if this person simply gave his tags away to other hunters? Anyone think it would be poaching, maybe identity theft, hunting without proper tags, ???
> 
> Made me wonder a bit.
> 
> P.S. - pulled a card on my lunch ...... no waving Sasquatch's on my cam:wink:
> 
> Joe


It would be tag sharing,which would be illegal unless it was for a mentored youth.If the story is true,he most likely bought them,thinking he's saving them.


----------



## 12-Ringer

EXsystem said:


> Anyone one going to Pulaski this year? I am missing opening day Archery for the first time in 15 years to chase some kings and steel.


I was thinking about it, no one in my group is going...a few have switched back to the deep water for tuna, tile, and mahi....my cousin caught a mahi this weekend less than 9-miles off...good sign of good water...same with cobia, guys nabbing them from Cape Henlopen to IR this summer, as close as the Old Grounds. Not sure what I'll be doing, but at this rate, it might be more fishing than hunting...

Joe


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> ....I know our group here is rather diverse, but has anyone ever known a single person to kill 50 deer?
> Joe


This guy managed.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> It would be tag sharing,which would be illegal unless it was for a mentored youth.If the story is true,he most likely bought them,thinking he's saving them.


The 50 is absolutely true...I guess, but he self-reported he was representing a local sportsman club...that's the part that doesn't register. I guess it could be for mentored youth or mentored adults of the club? I didn't really think of that...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> This guy managed.
> View attachment 6584213


WOW....maybe one of those VF Sharp Shooters :dontknow:


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> I have not, but I know for a fact that a single gentleman who self-reported he was representing a local club purchased 50 5C tags at the courthouse this morning.
> 
> Here is something I thought about...tags are CID specific...so either this guy was a courier for members of his club who had completed applications or he were purchasing them linked to their personal CID #....I know our group here is rather diverse, but has anyone ever known a single person to kill 50 deer? Does anyone know what (if any) crime it would be if this person simply gave his tags away to other hunters? Anyone think it would be poaching, maybe identity theft, hunting without proper tags, ???
> 
> Made me wonder a bit.
> 
> P.S. - pulled a card on my lunch ...... no waving Sasquatch's on my cam:wink:
> 
> Joe


well someone got a great picture of a grinning Yeti....haha....hope they don't call Bobo and crew and blow up that spot.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> The 50 is absolutely true...I guess, but he self-reported he was representing a local sportsman club...that's the part that doesn't register. I guess it could be for mentored youth or mentored adults of the club? I didn't really think of that...
> 
> Joe


He'd have to be the one actually taking the kids and transferring the tag and I doubt he's taking out 50 kids.My guess is,the sportsman's club didn't want doe killed so they pulled their money and he went and bought them in protest,on behalf of the club..


----------



## jlh42581

EXsystem said:


> Anyone one going to Pulaski this year? I am missing opening day Archery for the first time in 15 years to chase some kings and steel.


I just had to stop at Fat Nancys and buy myself a SECOND NY license for the year on my way to St Lawrence river. Dumb me had a tournament at Chautauqua and forgot that I was going to the river so i bought a 7 day. Just pay the $50 for the year, nice thing with NY license is they run a true year, buy it now youll get two trips if you go again.


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> well someone got a great picture of a grinning Yeti....haha....hope they don't call Bobo and crew and blow up that spot.


That spot is always blown-up...only way to hunt it is weekday mornings and not sure how many of those I can carve out this year...when school lets out its packed with hiker, bikers, and who-know-whaters...weekends are crammed with Elmer Fudders....no inspiration to make the hour drive up on a weekend that's for sure...

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> That spot is always blown-up...only way to hunt it is weekday mornings and not sure how many of those I can carve out this year...when school lets out its packed with hiker, bikers, and who-know-whaters...weekends are crammed with Elmer Fudders....no inspiration to make the hour drive up on a weekend that's for sure...
> 
> Joe


I didn't see to much sign of other people except towards the back end of where I access from, and the guys who hunt there are not going to move....they walk the same path to their ladder stands so they are easy to pattern. I did find some good buck sign, just not sure what the my access is going to be like in early mornings since I don't know the deer movement that well over there.


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Let me guess.....PETA?
> 
> Not saying it isn’t possible but this type of rumor seems to pop up every year. As far as I am aware, it has never been true.
> 
> In less than 1 hour, 5C has dropped down to 1800 and 5D to 970. These units are gonna sell out by noon today.


Once again I neglected to do the easy thing and send in my apps via mail. Elk is always on the brain every August. I also completely forgot about the OTC sales this morning until I checked this thread. Ran over to to court house around 9:30 and was lucky enough to get my tags. There weren't too many folks there, which was surprising. I had to wait less than five minutes. In and out.


----------



## davydtune

Hi all getting in here for the year :tongue: Been a busy busy summer for me. Hope it's been a good one for you all


----------



## davydtune

Mathias said:


> Never been there, but the reviews are good.
> Not an IPA guy myself.
> 
> Yesterday and today, you can feel summer starting to wind down, until next weeks 90 temps.


IPA = it's pretty awful...........lol!


----------



## TauntoHawk

Haven't posted in a while.. 

I lost my best friend and hunting buddy a few weeks ago and it has been rough lately coming to grips with it. I am struggling to have any desire to do anything related to hunting again, we did the majority of our hunting together, all our out of state hunts, he introduced me to turkey hunting, not a hunt took place for anything without a txt or a call to talk strategy or success.

I had agreed months ago to help my father with food plots at his brother's this past weekend so I honored that commitment the first hunting related thing I've done since. It was nice to have the family along and get my daughter (4yr old) out in the woods but I'm still not really interested in pulling out my bow and doing any hunting at this point. 



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonk0519

TauntoHawk said:


> Haven't posted in a while..
> 
> I lost my best friend and hunting buddy a few weeks ago and it has been rough lately coming to grips with it. I am struggling to have any desire to do anything related to hunting again, we did the majority of our hunting together, all our out of state hunts, he introduced me to turkey hunting, not a hunt took place for anything without a txt or a call to talk strategy or success.
> 
> I had agreed months ago to help my father with food plots at his brother's this past weekend so I honored that commitment the first hunting related thing I've done since. It was nice to have the family along and get my daughter (4yr old) out in the woods but I'm still not really interested in pulling out my bow and doing any hunting at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BGM51

Sorry for your loss. Prayers sent.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

TauntoHawk said:


> Haven't posted in a while..
> 
> I lost my best friend and hunting buddy a few weeks ago and it has been rough lately coming to grips with it. I am struggling to have any desire to do anything related to hunting again, we did the majority of our hunting together, all our out of state hunts, he introduced me to turkey hunting, not a hunt took place for anything without a txt or a call to talk strategy or success.
> 
> I had agreed months ago to help my father with food plots at his brother's this past weekend so I honored that commitment the first hunting related thing I've done since. It was nice to have the family along and get my daughter (4yr old) out in the woods but I'm still not really interested in pulling out my bow and doing any hunting at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Sorry for your loss Taunto, prayers to you and your friends family.


----------



## nicko

Very sorry to hear about your buddy Taunto.


----------



## Spency

Very sorry for your loss. I always enjoy reading your posts and seeing your pictures. I'm sure he has been a part of some of those adventures.

Hope you create some new memories in his honor. I'm sure he'll be right there with you, know it or not.


----------



## nicko

It’s too fresh for you now ... but you’ll know when you want to be out there again. I lost my HS girlfriend to a car accident when I was 19. It was a terrible dark period in my life. Hunting consumed my thoughts up until that day and I tried to hunt while dealing with the emotion. I thought hunting would be my escape/refuge but found myself stumbling through the woods feeling even more lost than before stepping foot into the woods.

I got back to hunting. Friends took me out, we hunted rabbits and pheasant, I left my hunting boots back in the dorm and had to stomp through hedgerows and briar patches wearing sneakers. But I found humor in these mental screwups. It just takes time. You’ll know when the time is right. Until then, celebrate the life of your friend and the memories of the hunts you shared.


----------



## davydtune

Sorry to hear Taunto


----------



## EXsystem

jlh42581 said:


> I just had to stop at Fat Nancys and buy myself a SECOND NY license for the year on my way to St Lawrence river. Dumb me had a tournament at Chautauqua and forgot that I was going to the river so i bought a 7 day. Just pay the $50 for the year, nice thing with NY license is they run a true year, buy it now youll get two trips if you go again.


Yes there license fees for fishing are very reasonable!


----------



## EXsystem

Sorry to hear about your loss Taunto.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Sorry Taunto, while I haven't lost a close friend - I know the last couple years have been "different" for me...I find myself less and less enthused and more keeping with routine and habit rather than fulfilling a desire. Many of the hours I have spent in the woods these last couple years were consumed with a run-a-way mind trying to make sense of things as opposed to staying focused on the task at hand. Being in the woods has always been a comfort for me, when things get tough, I go for a hike and it has always helped.

Good luck!

Joe


----------



## fap1800

I'm terribly sorry for your loss, Taunto. Losing a good friend or family member is something incredibly difficult to go through. As others have said, try and relish the memories you had and the adventures taken and don't let yourself go down that rabbit role. I've been there, as I'm sure others have, and it's a difficult climb out. As hard as it may seem, try and stay positive and put everything you have into family.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Thanks guys, and I didn't mean to detract from the deer talk it's just the loss of a hunting buddy is so much more then a friend its hard to understand unless you've had that comradery before.



My father did make sure I put in for tags the first two rounds so I do have tags, I'm sure I'll hunt at some point this season.



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Dove tomorrow and deer in 15 days. Hard to believe the season is just about to start. And I still need to get to Walmart to buy an arrow.

I was clearing some SD cards for a camera I'll hang upstate. In some video clips I had on a card from one year ago tomorrow, I'm wearing a fleece hoodie. Right now, I can't even imagine feeling the need for anything with long sleeves considering the way this summer has been.


----------



## Dietter700

nicko said:


> I checked out the public archery range this morning at State game lands 234 in Schwenksville. It is a pretty nice set up with targets at 10, 20, 30, and 40 yards. They also have a broadhead pit and all of the walkway surfaces leading up to the targets are paved concrete so no walking through wet grass.
> 
> It was 40 yards but at this point I should know better than to shoot groups at the same spot.


Holy crap, I never even knew there was a range there. That's only about 10-20 minutes from me!


----------



## vonfoust

Sorry to hear Taunto. That's a rough one for sure.


----------



## nicko

Dietter700 said:


> Holy crap, I never even knew there was a range there. That's only about 10-20 minutes from me!


I think they just opened it last year. They did a real nice job with it.


----------



## fap1800

vonfoust said:


> Sorry to hear Taunto. That's a rough one for sure.


Well, hows it going out there?


----------



## vonfoust

fap1800 said:


> Well, hows it going out there?


Home a little early, pulled in around 2am last night. Long disappointing story but in the end it was the right decision. On the way home I asked my son "So, you want to go elk hunting again?" The answer was a quick "YES!" so in the long run mission accomplished.


----------



## Dietter700

nicko said:


> I think they just opened it last year. They did a real nice job with it.


That's awesome, I can't wait to check it out!


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> Home a little early, pulled in around 2am last night. Long disappointing story but in the end it was the right decision. On the way home I asked my son "So, you want to go elk hunting again?" The answer was a quick "YES!" so in the long run mission accomplished.


Sounds like an outstanding trip to me!!!!!

.....getting and keeping them hooked is something I guess I've swung and missed on???....don't get me wrong, I'm still at the plate, but the pitches are harder and faster now at his age...we'll see what this season has in store for Ty and I...

Joe


----------



## fap1800

12-Ringer said:


> Sounds like an outstanding trip to me!!!!!
> 
> .....getting and keeping them hooked is something I guess I've swung and missed on???....don't get me wrong, I'm still at the plate, but the pitches are harder and faster now at his age...we'll see what this season has in store for Ty and I...
> 
> Joe


Very true. Getting them hooked is definitely a win regardless of the outcome. 

I was the same way, Joe, when my dad started me out at 12. I'd hunt here and there. Tasted a bit of success, but never really dove in deep until my late teens/early 20's. I'm not sure what exactly triggered it for me, but it was as if a light switch turned on and I was all in. Been that way since.


----------



## fap1800

Speaking of sons, my oldest, who just turned 9 is really no longer interested in hunting from a blind. We have one ladder stand that's pretty tight for the two of us so I'm in the market for a decent quality double. I have $120 in Cabela's points so that's where I'll be making my purchase. Found this Muddy stand on their site that looks pretty good. Wondering if there are any other dad's out there that have had good luck with other double ladders. 

https://www.cabelas.com/product/hunting/hunting-treestands/ladder-treestands/pc/104791680/c/104783580/sc/104271480/muddy-the-stronghold-man-ladder-stand/2539154.uts?slotId=7


----------



## Stang5021

Awesome thread. Can't wait for the season!


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Sounds like an outstanding trip to me!!!!!
> 
> .....getting and keeping them hooked is something I guess I've swung and missed on???....don't get me wrong, I'm still at the plate, but the pitches are harder and faster now at his age...we'll see what this season has in store for Ty and I...
> 
> Joe


Time will tell Joe. I'm convinced there are very few that are hooked at the beginning and the whole way through life. I think it ebbs and flows with all of us, through stages of life. There were years when I wasn't nearly as motivated as I am now. Then there are the years that my wife had to slow me down as well. Keep at it, I htink you will be pleasantly surprised in the end. Even with my son being 17 I had to take a day and go fishing to get a break from the elk hunting, and we left early.


----------



## dougell

fap1800 said:


> Speaking of sons, my oldest, who just turned 9 is really no longer interested in hunting from a blind. We have one ladder stand that's pretty tight for the two of us so I'm in the market for a decent quality double. I have $120 in Cabela's points so that's where I'll be making my purchase. Found this Muddy stand on their site that looks pretty good. Wondering if there are any other dad's out there that have had good luck with other double ladders.
> 
> https://www.cabelas.com/product/hunting/hunting-treestands/ladder-treestands/pc/104791680/c/104783580/sc/104271480/muddy-the-stronghold-man-ladder-stand/2539154.uts?slotId=7


I tried double ladder stands when my son was 9.I found them to be a pain to haul,set up and move,plus they stick out like a sore thumb.I used single ladder stands and just got next to him in a small hangon.I even hung a couple double sets and if we were filming.


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> Home a little early, pulled in around 2am last night. Long disappointing story but in the end it was the right decision. On the way home I asked my son "So, you want to go elk hunting again?" The answer was a quick "YES!" so in the long run mission accomplished.


Sorry about your trip but a week with your son and no distractions is never a wasted trip.Back around 2003 or so my buddy and I went to Salida Colorado to hunt with an outfitter.Other than being a nice horseback ride through the Rockies,it was terrible.Long story short,I knew we'd been had after about the second day.After the guide muffed the only chance we'd have all week,I asked him how far a bull usually goes after being hit with an arrow.His reply,I don't know.We never had anyone hit one lol.


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> I tried double ladder stands when my son was 9.I found them to be a pain to haul,set up and move,plus they stick out like a sore thumb.I used single ladder stands and just got next to him in a small hangon.I even hung a couple double sets and if we were filming.


We'll be setting it up on my parents' property so it will one and done, but I like the idea of the single and a hang on. I have an old ladder stand not getting and use and new M100 hang on. No sense in spending money. Do you offset the hang on and place it a little higher? I do plan to film him. I have a Hawk camera arm that I'll be able to run my Sony bridge camera off.


----------



## dougell

Yep,I put it slightly off to the side


----------



## vonfoust

Did the two hang ons offset for a year or two as well. We set it about one step higher and about a 45 degree angle offset. So I could climb and get in the higher one and he would be right behind in the lower one. We have 3 cheap doubles now as well. If you have a spot that you know you are going to use year after year, we found that putting the double in a pine tree works well. (a b**** to put up the first time with a lot of cutting, but a lot of cover as well) Other than that have used the two hangons.


----------



## Mathias

^ love setting ladderstand’s in evergreens. Great concealment, great cover scent too, I grind up some small branches in my hands. Cedar is particularly strong.


----------



## nicko

On the way back from Potter setting up a couple new stands. I checked out this stand I have up there which I last sat in December. It is now trashed. Aluminum completely chewed up with holes in the tubing. Strange enough. the underside of the platform was spotless. 

Does this look like bear damage?


----------



## Billy H

Porcupine or squirrel chewing would be my guess.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Porcupine or squirrel chewing would be my guess.


Yeah, I expected it to be mangled and completely bent up if it was a bear. Either way, it’s toast.


----------



## Mathias

Porkies like Aluminium


----------



## Mathias




----------



## nicko

No more aluminum stands up there. Steel only.


----------



## 138104

mathias said:


> View attachment 6588775


lol!!


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> View attachment 6588775


Ha ha!!! I couldn't even bring the stand home because ants were boiling out of the holes in the platform tubing and I didn’t have the carrier on the rear receiver. No way I was putting that ant farm inside my car. I left it on the ground and will haul it out the next time i’m up there.


----------



## Mr. October

davydtune said:


> IPA = it's pretty awful...........lol!


IPA = Icky Pale Ale


----------



## davydtune

Mr. October said:


> IPA = Icky Pale Ale


:chortle:

IPA = India Poop Ale


----------



## davydtune

I'm am definitely a wheat beer fan and not too fond of heavy hops :darkbeer:


----------



## davydtune

Gonna be a fun year for me  I have a 9 year old nephew that's just been bugging to go hunting for years and I feel he's now ready :teeth: I do have a daughter that's 20 years old but she is 100% girly girl and never had any interest in hunting, hell she hardly goes outside lain: You could say I'm a little excited to have a little hunting buddy


----------



## perryhunter4

nicko said:


> On the way back from Potter setting up a couple new stands. I checked out this stand I have up there which I last sat in December. It is now trashed. Aluminum completely chewed up with holes in the tubing. Strange enough. the underside of the platform was spotless.
> 
> Does this look like bear damage?


Nicko,
Bet it's a porcupine. They ate up one of my stands years back and a few friends...but never saw one as chewed up as yours. They can do some damage for sure.


----------



## Beavsteve

Definitely a porcupine. They used to be everywhere around here. That’s a hilarious picture. You guys seeing any rubbed up bucks? I saw three bucks in a field in potter county last night. One was rubbed for sure.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I hate porcupines, smug little creatures that chew on everything 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Didn’t see any buck while we were up there but we did see quite a few spotted fawns on the drive.


----------



## TauntoHawk

My wife had been great through my recent ordeal she keeps saying she wants to do more hunting again with me and get a bow, encouraging me to buy a new bow too like I had planned earlier this year. I know she just wants me to get back out there and enjoy the woods like I used to.

My dad keeps texting me trail cam pictures too almost daily.The plots we did at his brother's in the spring were a bit of a success and failure we will see how the fall ones do and what those first plots look like come season for him that's probably where I'd take my wife we do get out together. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

dougell said:


> I tried double ladder stands when my son was 9.I found them to be a pain to haul,set up and move,plus they stick out like a sore thumb.I used single ladder stands and just got next to him in a small hangon.I even hung a couple double sets and if we were filming.


Ladder stand and offset hang on was always my preference for youths or new hunters I was taking.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Just got home from a long weekend up in Potter County. Went and saw some elk, heard a few bugles. Checked 1 trail camera that has been out on public land since July 4, bunch of does, 7 different bucks, 3 of them shooters. Had a big bear also on that camera. I put another one out in a different area,will Check that in November. Saw 2 real nice bucks while driving thru state forest land, one just came out of velvet.


----------



## vonfoust

Nicko I just checked some stands yesterday and a porky chewed the paint off my aluminum stand as well. Not nearly as bad as yours but I think I'm replacing it with a steel one. This stand has been out for years and it's the first time I have seen this.


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> Nicko I just checked some stands yesterday and a porky chewed the paint off my aluminum stand as well. Not nearly as bad as yours but I think I'm replacing it with a steel one. This stand has been out for years and it's the first time I have seen this.


The porkys are out to get us!!!! 

I just picked up another stand today to replace it......steel. I won't be able to set it until October.

I bought this stand. Just got it for a new setup in Potter and liked it enough to get it again. Good size platform and comfortable seat.

https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...d-15fnsufstmbrlnxxxtsbx/15fnsufstmbrlnxxxtsbx


----------



## K_pap21

Good morning gents (and ladies), I have two tickets for the Ohio State @ Penn State game for sale if anyone is interested. Pretty good seats on the 20 about 20 rows off the field. Cant go bc of a wedding. Going rate is about $400/ticket but I'm willing to discuss. Figured I'd have better luck with the PA boys than on the classifieds. PM me if interested... Prob a long shot since that's opening day of archery too lol worth a try


----------



## nicko

High temps are supposed to drop into the low to mid 60s the weekend after this front rolls in tonight and tomorrow. Why couldn’t we get these temps next weekend?


----------



## vonfoust

H2P!! See you guys on the other side!!


----------



## Gangster II

I found out last Sunday that Delaware is now open for deer hunting on all Sundays from September 1st to February 3rd. Okay PGC it's your turn.


----------



## notrinella

Hey all, just wanted to say that all of this information is really great. Thanks for being here and communicating. I'm a second year hunter who just moved to southeast PA from Northern Virginia. 

Looking forward to next weekend for that early 5C and 5D opening. I applied for antlerless tags in 5C and 5D, but only received one for 5D. Since I don't have any private land to hunt, I'm assuming I can only hunt public land, which seems to be limited to state parks in 5D.

Can anyone give me some advice on hanging a stand in the state parks in 5D? I'm not even sure that it's legal. If it is, my concern is that anything I put up would disappear before I got to use it! If it isn't, does anyone have any experience with a climber or building blinds on public land? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## 12-Ringer

notrinella said:


> Hey all, just wanted to say that all of this information is really great. Thanks for being here and communicating. I'm a second year hunter who just moved to southeast PA from Northern Virginia.
> 
> Looking forward to next weekend for that early 5C and 5D opening. I applied for antlerless tags in 5C and 5D, but only received one for 5D. Since I don't have any private land to hunt, I'm assuming I can only hunt public land, which seems to be limited to state parks in 5D.
> 
> Can anyone give me some advice on hanging a stand in the state parks in 5D? I'm not even sure that it's legal. If it is, my concern is that anything I put up would disappear before I got to use it! If it isn't, does anyone have any experience with a climber or building blinds on public land? Any help is appreciated.


Where are you located?

Joe


----------



## notrinella

12-Ringer said:


> Where are you located?
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe, I'm in Center City Philly.


----------



## 12-Ringer

notrinella said:


> Thanks Joe, I'm in Center City Philly.


Oh wow...There are tons of smaller spots between you and Ridley Creek, by no am not very familiar with them.

If you want to connect in the PMs I can give you some tips for Ridley that should help a little...

Joe


----------



## BigKoz

I was coming home from work last night and saw 2 fawns in my neighborhood that looked like they were born a few days ago. They were tiny, had bright spots, and mom was right there with them. Archery starts next Saturday in 2B. This seems mighty late for fawns to be birthed. Is anyone else seeing this? I'm in the Pittsburgh area.


----------



## nicko

One week.

BigKoz, I saw a number of spotted fawns last weekend driving to a back from Potter. But none looked fresh from the womb.


----------



## nick060200

BigKoz said:


> I was coming home from work last night and saw 2 fawns in my neighborhood that looked like they were born a few days ago. They were tiny, had bright spots, and mom was right there with them. Archery starts next Saturday in 2B. This seems mighty late for fawns to be birthed. Is anyone else seeing this? I'm in the Pittsburgh area.


I saw a tiny one yesterday. Very noticeable spots. I've seen it before this time of year. Next month the spots will be barely visible if at all. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

Gangster II said:


> I found out last Sunday that Delaware is now open for deer hunting on all Sundays from September 1st to February 3rd. Okay PGC it's your turn.


I'll bet 5c and 5d will see the first Sunday hunting opportunities in the next few years. You dont need a permit to bait anymore. Sunday is next. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

General archery question. How do you find what draw length is perfect for you? My current bow is set to what I pull on those shop draw bows but something about it has never felt comfortable at the back wall I don't know if it's the bow itself or the length. When I shot bows at Lancaster the tech recommended I got a full inch longer then what my measured draw came out to but that seems aggressive and I'd hate to acquire a bow too long. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

TauntoHawk said:


> General archery question. How do you find what draw length is perfect for you? My current bow is set to what I pull on those shop draw bows but something about it has never felt comfortable at the back wall I don't know if it's the bow itself or the length. When I shot bows at Lancaster the tech recommended I got a full inch longer then what my measured draw came out to but that seems aggressive and I'd hate to acquire a bow too long.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


If I were to measure my draw I come out at 29" and standing in my yard I can shoot that accurate all day long. But i found a few years ago that in hunting situations o shoot better at 28" like when I'm on my knees or in a tree or on my butt. In those awkward positions I feel too stretched at 29" but at 28" I'm good to go. So my point is what feels good at a 20yd indoor range wearing a tshirt is not what will feel good when your layered up and its 30 deg out and your shooting at a downward angle or from your knees. So if you hunt alot I'd suggest knocking off a 1/2" of DL and see how that feels. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Charman03

It’s better to be short vs too long. My defiant was a touch long and it wanted to be jumpy. Went a half inch shorter and it became better


----------



## nick060200

Anyone interested in a group buy of the big blob targets 40x40. They weigh about 200 lbs each. I can have them delivered to my business. 19153 zip code. I think I would need about 10 or more guys and the target would come out to under $200. You would have to pick up from 19153. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## superslamsam

nick060200 said:


> Anyone interested in a group buy of the big blob targets 40x40. They weigh about 200 lbs each. I can have them delivered to my business. 19153 zip code. I think I would need about 10 or more guys and the target would come out to under $200. You would have to pick up from 19153.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


PM sent


----------



## nick060200

superslamsam said:


> PM sent


Returned. Anyone that's interested can PM me or text me. I'm gonna start a list. And I'll get final price by tomorrow. I'm not making a dime on any of this. Telephone number is 
910388 44 three three 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boneheadjaz

Here's a few from my one public spot. Grabbed the card during the rain yesterday......was planning on staying away from them until I hunted, but 4" of rain coming down convinced me to go get soaked and check a cam.


----------



## full moon64

boneheadjaz said:


> Here's a few from my one public spot. Grabbed the card during the rain yesterday......was planning on staying away from them until I hunted, but 4" of rain coming down convinced me to go get soaked and check a cam.


nice i also have some great pa bucks on camera...good luck too you...


----------



## nicko

Great looking bucks bonehead. My guess is they are out of velvet by now. Good luck sticking one. Is your opening day 9/15 or 9/29?


----------



## boneheadjaz

My opener is 9/29. Unfortunately for my season, but fortune for me I start a new job on the 31st. So my time to hunt will be limited this year.


----------



## full moon64

boneheadjaz said:


> My opener is 9/29. Unfortunately for my season, but fortune for me I start a new job on the 31st. So my time to hunt will be limited this year.


great good luck with your job,,,when u do get a chance pull all day hunts...


----------



## davydtune

Got to love when you blow a limb just a little over 2 weeks before season, lol! It's a 2010 Martin Warthog and well even finding limbs for it would be tough. Good thing I have extra bows  I bought a 2014 Martin Alien a couple years ago and have hardly shot it until last night. She's been bare shaft and walk back tuned, just need to BH tune her and will be good to go. Great shooting bow by the way. Pretty quick and very quiet  Pretty smooth pulling as well. Not something I want to do this close to season but it isn't the first time. It will be just fine but I do however see a brand new bow for 2019


----------



## j.d.m.

I know the feeling. Had my 2005 Allegiance do the same thing 1 week before season, and they took 26 weeks to get me new ones. Luckily I had a few others to use.


----------



## vonfoust

Anyone headed to Harrisburg for the HUSH meeting Sept 30?


----------



## tyepsu

Best of luck to everyone getting out in 2B, 5C and 5D on Saturday. I had very few spots I could hunt in 2B and just bought a house with land in Carroll County, Ohio, so I've been scrambling to get stands hung here. A buddy I hunt with in PA is coming out Saturday to help me get my last 2 stands hung. I won't get out until the 29th. Plan on hunting 2A that morning.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck to everyone getting out on Sat...I suspect a few good buck will be falling in Northern Chesco - only because I keep seeing pics running through the workplace here of nice buck under feeders with stands in the background....not begrudging those who do it that way, just saying the first two weeks of the early season last year produced some monsters for the area under those very same conditions. No matter if your sitting on a field edge, an oak ridge or over your feeder, be safe and good luck.

Joe


----------



## Sight Window

Good luck to everyone tomorrow and the rest of the season.


----------



## browtine64

After an off-season break I'm back to the board. Good luck to all you guys hunting tomorrow! Looking like a decent morning tomorrow in the terms of weather. I'm just anxiously awaiting 9/29! Just hung a stand a few days ago and may put up another one this weekend.


----------



## yetihunter1

I will be out sitting a ridge tomorrow hoping to catch a doe returning to bed in the morning. Following that up with a wedding in NJ for the afternoon....:sad:


----------



## nicko

I have done zero scouting and no idea what the acorn crop is like up in Mt Penn. I’ll be picking my morning stand based on the ENE wind and see what happens. It will be nice to get out and in a tree.


----------



## jlh42581

nicko said:


> I have done zero scouting and no idea what the acorn crop is like up in Mt Penn. I’ll be picking my morning stand based on the ENE wind and see what happens. It will be nice to get out and in a tree.


The acorns are hammered in the north central, the deer have already shifted to them


----------



## nicko

jlh42581 said:


> The acorns are hammered in the north central, the deer have already shifted to them


I was up in Potter on Labor Day weekend setting up some stands and I could see the acorns were already falling. I recall last year the deer vacuumed them up pretty fast. I won't be getting up there again to hunt until 10/11 - 10/13. Hope there might still be some hanging on the trees then but not expecting it.


----------



## nicko

Good luck guys. Shoot straight and be safe.


----------



## nicko

Wind is light but shifting ... no set direction. And definitely not the direction the weather called for. Oh......and humid.


----------



## skinner2

Good luck to everyone hunting today.


----------



## nick060200

I'm out. Not seeing or hearing anything yet. 

Also a bump, if anyone is interested in a large blob target group buy PM me. Still need guys to make it worth while. Picked up at a business in 19153. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

Had a couple does and a fawn buck come out. But the does spooked. The wind keeps shifting. And I must stink. Had a quick shot at 25yds but didn't take it. She was too alert. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Just saw my first mountain biker of the season. It was moving too fast and obscured by brush to tell if it had horns.


----------



## Spency

Good luck to everyone that's out today!

2 weeks yet here. Legal stand hanging day, so headed out to do that. I'm looking for a bigger cart if there are any recomendations.


----------



## Charman03

2 weeks to go around here, haven’t seen a legal buck yet. That will start to change with the increase of scouting and stand prep taking place in the next few weeks. Always kicks a few into my areas


----------



## TauntoHawk

My father and his buddy are doing the usually hunting the deepest bedding area stands on marginal winds because that's where all the good summer buck pictures are from.. About 11 more hunts like that and they will start to blame things like standing corn, October lull, too many acorns, and warm weather on the fact the bucks mysteriously vanished once season started. How can you spook a buck if you never saw them, right? Laying ground scent to the same stands every 3 days couldn't be the cause.

I went for a trail run instead, I miss my buddy.

I have started shooting bow some over lunch but not feeling like getting in the woods yet. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

That's funny Taunto. I deal with the same stuff. Usually around Oct 25th I hear "I haven't seen anything. I'm going to take a walk through ____ area and see what's going on." I've come to accept it. 

Give it time on getting in the woods. I'm sure the drive will come back eventually. 

Good luck to those out there today.


----------



## Mathias

While I couldn’t imagine hunting today, at least in se Pa, I hope someone had the chance to shoot a nice velvet buck.
I saw my first one of these this week OBX.


----------



## nicko

Too hot. I quit by 9am. 

My tally for the morning:

- two mountain bikers
- one woman walking a dog
- one red fox


----------



## johnv2675

I was out til 10am. Didn’t see anything until I spooked two doe on my hike home, but I’ll be back out early evening. It’s a shame Pennsylvania still doesn’t allow Sunday deer hunting.


----------



## jac48

Don't post often but love reading PA thread.

Was out until around 10:45, only saw 1 while it was still dark. Fed about 5 yards from me until it finally busted me. 

I did kick up a buck and doe on my way out. 

Just too hot and the wind was really swirling. 

But it was still great to be in a tree with bow in hand.

Next Saturdays forecast looks a bit better...that's if it holds.

GL to those still out there. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BGM51

Not out today. Up in potter county checking my food plots and putting finishing touches on stands and blinds. Ist hunt on the 29th.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BGM51

Sorry for the side way pics.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BGM51

Got a few buck on camera









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

BGM51 said:


> Got a few buck on camera...............




Like to see what that 3rd buck looks like out of velvet. Looks to have a thick body.


----------



## alancac98

fap1800 said:


> Speaking of sons, my oldest, who just turned 9 is really no longer interested in hunting from a blind. We have one ladder stand that's pretty tight for the two of us so I'm in the market for a decent quality double. I have $120 in Cabela's points so that's where I'll be making my purchase. Found this Muddy stand on their site that looks pretty good. Wondering if there are any other dad's out there that have had good luck with other double ladders.
> 
> https://www.cabelas.com/product/hunting/hunting-treestands/ladder-treestands/pc/104791680/c/104783580/sc/104271480/muddy-the-stronghold-man-ladder-stand/2539154.uts?slotId=7


Honestly, I buy the cheapest stands I find. I have one two-man tree stand from walmart that I bought about 15 years ago, and I have two two-mans I bought from Rural King. All of them were less than $100. I tighten everything up real snug to the tree and have yet to hear a single squeak out of any of them. My motto is always, why buy one for $200, when you can buy two for $100 each. It will give ya another setup to hunt from. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## tyepsu

Different strokes for different folks. I prefer to buy the best quality that is within my budget. Buy once and be satisfied for years or buy new gear every few years. I don't care for ladder stands where there's a gap between the platform and tree. Look at the Muddy prestige. I bought one for my dad to use on my parent's property and it is very nice. You could easily have 2 adults hunting the stand.


----------



## nicko

Seems like yesterday was a slow opener. Anybody know anybody who had some opening day success?


----------



## jac48

My uncles buddy harvested an 11 point, a nice buck. That's all I'm aware of.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jg420

Took 2 doe and passed on 3 different 8 points, one which would go 130 inches. It’s a long season, and just didn’t want to pull the trigger at 6:45 the first morning!


----------



## nicko

jg420 said:


> Took 2 doe and passed on 3 different 8 points, one which would go 130 inches. It’s a long season, and just didn’t want to pull the trigger at 6:45 the first morning!



Congrats. That’s a packed opening day!


----------



## Sight Window

Maybe this is old news, but...

Interior Department OK's deer hunting near Philadelphia International Airport

Hunting enthusiasts in the Philadelphia area have a new opportunity to pursue their game locally, as the U.S. Department of Interior has announced that white-tailed deer hunting will be allowed in a national wildlife refuge adjacent to Philadelphia International Airport.

Allowing only bow and arrow, the hunt will be limited to 10 days a year on the 1,000-acre expanse.

In a Sept. 7 statement, Secretary of the Interior Ryan Zinke officially greenlighted hunting in John Heinz National Wildlife Refuge, noting that the move is part of his efforts to expand community access to public land.

Slated to begin in 2019, the refuge will be closed to the public on hunt days, WHYY reports. In addition, no more than 12 hunters will be allowed to hunt per day, and will be assigned by lottery, with preference given to youth first-time hunters, disabled hunters and veterans.

The move to open up the hunting of white-tailed deer in the refuge is part of over 251,000 acres of new or expanded hunting and fishing opportunities at 30 national wildlife refuges across the country’s National Wildlife Refuge System.

“American sportsmen and women contribute over a billion dollars a year to fund conservation. Without hunters and anglers, we wouldn't be able to conserve wildlife and habitat; and, without access to our public lands like National Wildlife Refuges, many hunters would have nowhere to go," Secretary Zinke said in the release.

“The last thing I want to see is hunting to become an elite sport, rather than a tradition passed on from generation to generation. Today's announcement protects critical conservation funding, and ensures sportsmen have access to public lands for generations to come,” he added.

According to WHYY, deer in the refuge was previously killed by U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Wildlife Services and the meat donated to state food banks.

http://www.foxnews.com/great-outdoo...-near-philadelphia-international-airport.html


----------



## PaBone

jlh42581 said:


> The acorns are hammered in the north central, the deer have already shifted to them


Same here in 2A and Ohio. White acorns everywhere and a lot on the ground and lots of deer sign in the oaks.


----------



## nicko

monday morning reporting for work


----------



## yetihunter1

was an interesting opening morning for me....with the NE wind I decided to hunt a known doe bedding area set up on the west side of it. As I am walking in I am about to cut off the trail to find a tree and my headlamp lights up 4 pairs of eyes....4 doe 20 yds just staring at me. I keep walking for another 50yds and cut in and hang my stand. I will say I missed listening to the woods wake up, I was in my stand an hour before legal starting time and it was great. Once it gets light enough to see, those four doe slowly move away from me into the bedding. Half hour later two more doe come down that same trail, the one I had planned to set up on, and walk down into the bedding and then last at 9:30 a small doe takes the same trail. It was an eventful morning and good to know I had a solid plan.....just stinks I didn't beat the deer there. Gonna give that spot a week to rest and then get back at it. Will be hitting up some public on Wednesday afternoon that I have had a camera hanging for the last three months. Hope something good is waiting for me.


----------



## K_pap21

Ready for this thread to start blowing up with some harvest photos!! Good luck early-seasoners


----------



## nicko

Two morning hunts so far and zero deer seen. I got set up plenty early this morning and was settled in one hour before sunrise on public land but saw nothing. Until cooler temperatures start to set in, I’m going to resist the urge to hunt any mornings and just stick with evenings.


----------



## Mr. October

Spency said:


> Good luck to everyone that's out today!
> 
> 2 weeks yet here. Legal stand hanging day, so headed out to do that. I'm looking for a bigger cart if there are any recomendations.
> View attachment 6601039


Does that just attach at the thru axle? I want to do something like this for rifle season.


----------



## fap1800

I’m looking forward to getting to sit out with my son for the first sit this Saturday. We have a five point hanging around and I’m confident this is the year he will get his first deer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

Goodluck, I hope you and your boy get on that buck Saturday!



fap1800 said:


> I’m looking forward to getting to sit out with my son for the first sit this Saturday. We have a five point hanging around and I’m confident this is the year he will get his first deer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

Man I’m jealous. Here in 4B we don’t start until next Saturday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Stouff_PAhunter said:


> Man I’m jealous. Here in 4B we don’t start until next Saturday
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't be too jealous. Between the heat, humidity, and rain, it's not very comfortable hunting right now.


----------



## johnv2675

What’s everyone’s thoughts on hunting in the morning vs evening in the early part of the season?


----------



## Spency

Mr. October said:


> Does that just attach at the thru axle? I want to do something like this for rifle season.


You take the axle out, slide the attachment on, and put the axle back on. There tongue is connected to the small axle piece by a pin and clip.

It's a nice little cart, weighs almost nothing and is rated to haul about 100#.

It' is pretty small, as most hang on stands wont fit down into it. I put my sticks down in and strap the stands on top.

If you're hauling clothes and other items perfect.


----------



## Mr. October

Spency said:


> You take the axle out, slide the attachment on, and put the axle back on. There tongue is connected to the small axle piece by a pin and clip.
> 
> It's a nice little cart, weighs almost nothing and is rated to haul about 100#.
> 
> It' is pretty small, as most hang on stands wont fit down into it. I put my sticks down in and strap the stands on top.
> 
> If you're hauling clothes and other items perfect.


Thanks! I'll have to get one of those it sound perfect. We have a 2+ mile walk in to where we hunt. This will make my life a lot easier. Can't speak for everyone else. LOL!


----------



## nick060200

Snuck up on a sleeping 6pt. Knocked out. !
I've seen him before. Has a hurt front leg he doesnt walk on. I can remember one other time I actually saw a deer sleeping.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Was he drooling?


----------



## nick060200

No but was breathing loudly like a snore. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

That's awesome. I've seen them bed down next to me and kinda doze off a little, but never knocked out cold.


----------



## Viper69

I mostly hunt evenings only early season but will go out a few mornings. Heck I shot one of my biggest bucks at 0745 first day so you never know. I just try to hunt a morning spot that won't affect my good evening spots.


johnv2675 said:


> What’s everyone’s thoughts on hunting in the morning vs evening in the early part of the season?


Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

heading out in an hour to hunt the back side of some bedding. Hoping for a good night, anyone else heading out?


----------



## nick060200

johnv2675 said:


> What’s everyone’s thoughts on hunting in the morning vs evening in the early part of the season?


My observation has been if you get a cooler night then early morning is good. If you have a bunch of warm days and nights then mornings aren't good. They bed down before the sun comes up or right when it comes up. But will be up the last 2 hours of light especially if its sunny and clear. If its windy or raining then they dont come out to play. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

nick060200 said:


> Snuck up on a sleeping 6pt. Knocked out. !
> I've seen him before. Has a hurt front leg he doesnt walk on. I can remember one other time I actually saw a deer sleeping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Should of snuck up on him and poked him in the nose!


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

Perry24 said:


> Should of snuck up on him and poked him in the nose!


Not that would have been a fun idea. I’d like to see that one on camera! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EXsystem

First day out. 4:00pm pic


----------



## EXsystem

4:30


----------



## johnv2675

I haven’t had any luck so far, I’ve spend three mornings in a stand and one evening. The only deer I saw were when I was hiking home and I spooked a couple does bedding down. I’ll be out Saturday morning and evening, really want some to see some stuff but it’s been so hot.


----------



## EXsystem

6:00pm first and biggest buck I seen today @ 10 yards. Will try again Saturday hopefully the bigger bucks will be on their feet with the low pressure system coming in on Sunday.


----------



## EXsystem

Pic


----------



## nicko

Good luck EX. Looking to get out tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## EXsystem

*Good Luck*



nicko said:


> Good luck EX. Looking to get out tomorrow afternoon.


Good luck to you too!


----------



## millball

The Blue Tougue in PA thread got closed so I figured Id post this over here. I do hunt this area and I know some of you guys do too. I have not seen any dead deer yet. Good to keep a eye out though! 
http://https://natlands.org/crows-nest-dead-deer/


----------



## K_pap21

Anyone here ever grab the Moultrie D-35 cam bundle? Just picked one up wondering if anyone had any info on it? Figured I'd ask yinz rather than start another trail cam thread...


----------



## vonfoust

K_pap21 said:


> Anyone here ever grab the Moultrie D-35 cam bundle? Just picked one up wondering if anyone had any info on it? Figured I'd ask *yinz* rather than start another trail cam thread...


Ony bout half of us know what you mean n'at der. :darkbeer:


----------



## tyepsu

I have 3 of those D35 bundles from Dicks. For the price, they can't be beat. Very clear pics, good battery life and decent trigger speed. My only complaint is the camera doesn't show how many pics are on the card. Not a big deal, as I always carry a SD card reader. 

Anyone here ever hunt the state game lands near Wexford? All the private ground I have permission to hunt is in 2A and a buddy and I are anxious to get in the woods. He just went to the Beaver County treasurers office and picked us up each a doe tag. Going to take my lone wolf hand climber and do our best to hike back in away from the crowds. How is the pressure there early season ? Are there decent deer numbers? My expectations aren't high, but the alternative is sitting at home and watching football.


----------



## nicko

Out for the evening hunting public land in the area where the EHD reports have been coming in from. 100 yards from my car, I caught the distinct smell of death. Walked another hundred yards and the same smell again. Went down to a creek bottom to see if there any dead deer around the water and I wiffed a very heavy odor. The growth was too thick for me to dive into but I did not need to see any dead bodies to know something is dead.


----------



## johnv2675

tyepsu said:


> I have 3 of those D35 bundles from Dicks. For the price, they can't be beat. Very clear pics, good battery life and decent trigger speed. My only complaint is the camera doesn't show how many pics are on the card. Not a big deal, as I always carry a SD card reader.
> 
> Anyone here ever hunt the state game lands near Wexford? All the private ground I have permission to hunt is in 2A and a buddy and I are anxious to get in the woods. He just went to the Beaver County treasurers office and picked us up each a doe tag. Going to take my lone wolf hand climber and do our best to hike back in away from the crowds. How is the pressure there early season ? Are there decent deer numbers? My expectations aren't high, but the alternative is sitting at home and watching football.


I bike past those gamelands on the road all the time, and I’ve biked up in the trails during the off-season for hunting. They look like very nice woods, and a lot of guys hunt that area. I know someone who hunts there a lot, he says it’s nice. Definitely a lot of hunters though, so pick a day when it won’t be as busy. I’ve only ever squirrel hunted there.


----------



## jacobh

https://natlands.org/crows-nest-dead-deer/


----------



## rogersb

jacobh said:


> https://natlands.org/crows-nest-dead-deer/


I was going to ask if anyone knows people who hunt these properties. I have one within a few minutes of my house that is 3500 acres. I emailed them to see if I could get on their list and the response I got was basically: You'll never get on the wait list let alone get a permit. Before I even sent the email a buddy of mine said he thought it was probably not a real wait list but more of a who you know type of list to get a permit. Another local who bow hunts and knows most everyone told me he doesn't know a single person with a permit to be there.


----------



## jacobh

Yep forget trying to get on. I hunted crows nest and too many guys. My uncle still hunts there. Nice property but not too good now


----------



## bowhuntercoop

One more month till I venture back north to hunt the big woods. Having an awesome season so far here in SC. Shot a big typical in a bedding area on public earlier in the week. We got some big ones down here just gotta put the work in for me. Hopefully PA treats me just as good this year.


----------



## jac48

Up in the tree, waiting for daybreak. Beautiful morning. Good Luck everyone and stay safe.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnv2675

I’m in my stand, haven’t seen anything yet.


----------



## vonfoust

bowhuntercoop said:


> One more month till I venture back north to hunt the big woods. Having an awesome season so far here in SC. Shot a big typical in a bedding area on public earlier in the week. We got some big ones down here just gotta put the work in for me. Hopefully PA treats me just as good this year.


Yuengling!


----------



## bowhuntercoop

vonfoust said:


> Yuengling!


I got 2 cases of Yuengling Octoberfest waiting for me up there at my buddy’s house!


----------



## nicko

Congrats on a great SC buck coop!


----------



## EXsystem

A little windy out but also a little cooler. Hoping the bucks will be moving earlier ahead of this incoming low pressure system. Good luck to all out this evening!


----------



## EXsystem

Shot a toad around 6:45. Going to give him a bit ...fingers crossed!


----------



## nick060200

EXsystem said:


> Shot a toad around 6:45. Going to give him a bit ...fingers crossed!


Sweet. 



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

I was on some public. In a make shift ground blind. Had 4 does come in. Aimed at the biggest one and let it fly. Just as I was touching the trigger she was ducking and I sailed one right over her back. Found my broadhead. 20yds.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

EXsystem said:


> Shot a toad around 6:45. Going to give him a bit ...fingers crossed!


Well??


----------



## TauntoHawk

I've had frog legs but never eaten toad. Good luck


EXsystem said:


> Shot a toad around 6:45. Going to give him a bit ...fingers crossed!


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beavsteve

Congrats to the guys that scored. It seems way to early to be hunting season! Im glad it’s here. I’m looking forward to following this thread. Any elk, Mckean or forest county hunters here?


----------



## nicko

Ex???????


----------



## EXsystem

My 2018 season buck aka "Toad". 5 yard shot, piled up in the thicket 30 yards away. Came in with a group of bachelor bucks right around 6:30. Every pic I have of this deer was between 1-3:00 am. I was hoping the lower temps and front moving in would get these deer on their feet earlier and I guess it did. I wish everyone the best of luck!


----------



## vonfoust

EXsystem said:


> My 2018 season buck aka "Toad". 5 yard shot, piled up in the thicket 30 yards away. Came in with a group of bachelor bucks right around 6:30. Every pic I have of this deer was between 1-3:00 am. I was hoping the lower temps and front moving in would get these deer on their feet earlier and I guess it did. I wish everyone the best of luck!


Awesome! Congratulations. First buck on the board!


----------



## EXsystem

Thanks vonfoust!


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Congrats Ex! Delco buck?


----------



## EXsystem

HNTRDAVE said:


> Congrats Ex! Delco buck?


Thanks it is a delco buck. Delco's finest!


----------



## nicko

Congrats EX! Great buck. Once again, you punch your buck tag early.


----------



## EXsystem

nicko said:


> Congrats EX! Great buck. Once again, you punch your buck tag early.


Nicko thanks. I am willing to admit for where I hunt 90% effort is getting access and 10% being able to hunt. I have been fortunate to obtain access to a 2.5 acre parcel that is literally a staging point for deer before they enter the fields. I have hunted the big woods before and I know in those situations you will be tested. I respect you and all other hunters that go out day in and day out in persuit of the hunt. I wish everyone the best of luck!


----------



## TauntoHawk

Congrats on the buck


EXsystem said:


> My 2018 season buck aka "Toad". 5 yard shot, piled up in the thicket 30 yards away. Came in with a group of bachelor bucks right around 6:30. Every pic I have of this deer was between 1-3:00 am. I was hoping the lower temps and front moving in would get these deer on their feet earlier and I guess it did. I wish everyone the best of luck!


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Congrats Ex, that’s a nice buck.


----------



## titus2423

I pulled some pictures a couple weeks ago, got a couple nice bucks and a decent amount of doe as well. Cant get out until the 13th so hopefully time passes pretty quickly. Hunting 1A









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Out for the evening hunting public land in the area where the EHD reports have been coming in from. 100 yards from my car, I caught the distinct smell of death. Walked another hundred yards and the same smell again. Went down to a creek bottom to see if there any dead deer around the water and I wiffed a very heavy odor. The growth was too thick for me to dive into but I did not need to see any dead bodies to know something is dead.


I was out Saturday and gave my area a walk since I am near the EHD reports as well. On the lower portion, near the creeks you would catch the smell of death but up high on the ridge I was bumping a couple deer. I did harvest a doe that night but im not sure I will try hunting there again until after that first frost to see the damage EHD has done to the property. Definitely disheartening.


----------



## yetihunter1

EXsystem said:


> My 2018 season buck aka "Toad". 5 yard shot, piled up in the thicket 30 yards away. Came in with a group of bachelor bucks right around 6:30. Every pic I have of this deer was between 1-3:00 am. I was hoping the lower temps and front moving in would get these deer on their feet earlier and I guess it did. I wish everyone the best of luck!


Congrats, that is a hell of a buck!


----------



## KylePA

Nice Buck Ex...Can't beat the 5 yard shots. Way to make it happen.


----------



## KylePA

Was able to punch my tag on this early season Doe last Thursday night in southern Lehigh County. Look forward to getting up to the families cabin for the traditional archery opener on Saturday and staying til Tuesday/Wed. hoping to atleast fill another doe tag up there. Looking forward to cooler nights and the leaves falling still feels early to be out there hunting.


----------



## davydtune

Congrats guys!


----------



## EXsystem

Thanks everyone and congrats to all that connected already!


----------



## K_pap21

Never good when I have to venture to page 4 to find the PA thread in the morning!! Saturday looking like it will be a decent day - hopefully cool in the morning. Everyone ready??


----------



## nicko

I'm ready for this rain to stop.


----------



## davydtune

I'm just ready for the weekend! No more shows for awhile so I actually get to go to camp in Tionetsa for the opener :darkbeer:


----------



## yetihunter1

davydtune said:


> I'm just ready for the weekend! No more shows for awhile so I actually get to go to camp in Tionetsa for the opener :darkbeer:


I will be missing this weekend....my college wrestling coach suddenly passed away and his funeral is Saturday. Was a good man and did a lot for my college and the Springford area school district. Goodluck to you guys who do make it out this weekend.


----------



## jacobh

^^^ Racich??


----------



## 12-Ringer

Traded in my car this morning for an airboat, think I'll be able to get around a little better


----------



## davydtune

yetihunter1 said:


> I will be missing this weekend....my college wrestling coach suddenly passed away and his funeral is Saturday. Was a good man and did a lot for my college and the Springford area school district. Goodluck to you guys who do make it out this weekend.


Sorry to hear


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Traded in my car this morning for an airboat, think I'll be able to get around a little better


Had a friend send pictures a couple years ago when you guys had all the flooding. One week he had pictures of deer, two weeks later a duck floating past his the tree.


----------



## yetihunter1

jacobh said:


> ^^^ Racich??


Yeah


----------



## jacobh

I wrestled at spring ford. I remember him well. He was actually my gym teacher. I wrestled for Kollar and Nugent if u remember them? Racich was a good guy for sure


----------



## dougell

Other than shooting,which I do year round,I've been lack luster in my preparation this year.For some reason I just don't care.Most of my spare time has spent working with my son's pup getting her ready for pheasants.I moved a couple stands but only put two cameras out for a week and pulled both of them last weekend.Things change so fast around her in the fall that my inseason scouting is usually far more beneficial.


----------



## fap1800

BHA posted another Pint Night this time in Bethlehem on the 14th at Fegley's Brewery. Any of you SE ATers interested in meeting up?


----------



## goathillinpa

Congrats EX on a nice buck!


----------



## yetihunter1

What time? I would be driving back from MD but might be able to swing it. Was at the Phoenixville one for 15 mins because I had a meeting that night I couldn't miss. Want to make up for that.



fap1800 said:


> BHA posted another Pint Night this time in Bethlehem on the 14th at Fegley's Brewery. Any of you SE ATers interested in meeting up?


----------



## yetihunter1

jacobh said:


> I wrestled at spring ford. I remember him well. He was actually my gym teacher. I wrestled for Kollar and Nugent if u remember them? Racich was a good guy for sure


No I don't know Kollar and Nugent personally. I didn't grow up in the area. I moved here after college, which is where I wrestled for Racich.


----------



## Mathias

fap1800 said:


> BHA posted another Pint Night this time in Bethlehem on the 14th at Fegley's Brewery. Any of you SE ATers interested in meeting up?


Have you been to Bucks Co Brewery?


----------



## Mathias

Just read in the latest issue of Pa Game News that during the 2017-18 archery seasons 61% of kills were crossbows. I was amazed it was that high, guess I haven’t paid attention to stats. * I did not post this to start a p-ing contest over their use, thanks.


----------



## fap1800

yetihunter1 said:


> What time? I would be driving back from MD but might be able to swing it. Was at the Phoenixville one for 15 mins because I had a meeting that night I couldn't miss. Want to make up for that.


I believe it starts at 6. 



Mathias said:


> Have you been to Bucks Co Brewery?


Off of Keller's Church in Pipersville? Next to Hewn? I may have been there a time or two...or three or four...:darkbeer:


----------



## Mathias

[emoji2937][emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Mathias said:


> Just read in the latest issue of Pa Game News that during the 2017-18 archery seasons 61% of kills were crossbows. I was amazed it was that high, guess I haven’t paid attention to stats. * I did not post this to start a p-ing contest over their use, thanks.


Same trend in every state that allows them

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper69

Mathias said:


> Just read in the latest issue of Pa Game News that during the 2017-18 archery seasons 61% of kills were crossbows. I was amazed it was that high, guess I haven’t paid attention to stats. * I did not post this to start a p-ing contest over their use, thanks.


Not surprised. Not happy. Not going to complain I guess. Lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Well that means we shooting the vertical bows need to get out there and change that percentage.


----------



## jacobh

Who cares go hunt


----------



## Mathias

It's a stat, some care.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

EHD confirmed in SE PA deer deaths.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/articl...pa/2018/09/cause_of_deer_deaths_in_southe.amp


----------



## palmatedbuck04

To all my Keystone friends good luck on opening morning and goodluck about 7:30pm.i will be at our camp in forest looking for a giant PA mountian donkey,then up to the bar for an ice cold Straub and some football


----------



## 12-Ringer

palmatedbuck04 said:


> To all my Keystone friends good luck on opening morning and goodluck about 7:30pm.i will be at our camp in forest looking for a giant PA mountian donkey,then up to the bar for an ice cold Straub and some football


uh oh........


----------



## jacobh

What happened to not worrying as long as it's done legally? Is funny u guys care about a stat but when I brought up EHD in another thread it was a joke until other confirmed. Now I remember why I wasn't posting on this thread



QUOTE=Mathias;1108676195]It's a stat, some care.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Just read in the latest issue of Pa Game News that during the 2017-18 archery seasons 61% of kills were crossbows. I was amazed it was that high, guess I haven’t paid attention to stats. * I did not post this to start a p-ing contest over their use, thanks.


That percentage is surprising. I would not have thought it to be that high.


----------



## yetihunter1

I found 4 more dead deer at my hunting spot up in the EHD infected area.....all Does so far but you know there are more dead deer around. It just stinks while walking through the woods. I am praying for frosty weather right now as its the only thing that will stop the spread of this.


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> I found 4 more dead deer at my hunting spot up in the EHD infected area.....all Does so far but you know there are more dead deer around. It just stinks while walking through the woods. I am praying for frosty weather right now as its the only thing that will stop the spread of this.


How many dead have you found so far?


----------



## vonfoust

Buddy's farm got hit with EHD last year in Armstrong Cty, they found 7 dead deer and a couple nice bucks for our area. Back to fairly normal this year.


----------



## nicko

Was going to try getting out this afternoon but now there is a flood warning in effect until 8pm, rain starting around 4pm.

I've had it with the rain this year.


----------



## fap1800

I wouldn’t have thought it to be that high either. I guess the silver lining is that hopefully their expanded use eliminates the guy that dusts off his bow a few days before the season, launches a couple arrows and says, “I’m ready.”

My buddy took an xbow on our elk hunt and killed a spike. I convinced him to use it, one because it’s legal in WY during archery season, and mostly because he had limited time and it would potentially increase his odds. After watching him lug that thing around mile after mile and over an insane amount of deadfall, I think he would have been better off with a bow. Lol! Regardless, he was happier than a pig in you know what to kill his first elk on his first elk hunt. And a bull no less. Took me five hunts to get there. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EXsystem

Forecast looks good for those going out this weekend. Good luck! Going to hold my doe tag until it gets a bit colder so I don't have to pay my local butcher for processing.


----------



## EXsystem

nicko said:


> EHD confirmed in SE PA deer deaths.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/articl...pa/2018/09/cause_of_deer_deaths_in_southe.amp


I never wear gloves field dressing deer. I guess this changes everything.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> How many dead have you found so far?


7 myself but was told they pulled 20 dead deer out of the area opening week.


----------



## John_pro

A couple young bucks on the move


----------



## 12-Ringer

Spoke to my buddy about an hour ago, he has found 13 dead on his property in Glenmoore, include 2 buck believed to be 4-5 years old. He said he found his first in early August, but thought it might have been hit on the highway and died in the woods, since then a steady stream along his creek. He said the flooding caused by the recent rain actually piled up the dead deer at an oxbow in his creek. I didn't see any of this with my own eyes, but can't imagine this guy making this stuff up. He said he has called both the DCNR and PA Game Commission, the only one to respond was a local ranger from Marsh Creek who just so happens to bow hunt the adjacent property. My buddy said the visit appeared to be more out of curiosity than anything official....

Joe


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> 7 myself but was told they pulled 20 dead deer out of the area opening week.


Wow! Ugh.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Spoke to my buddy about an hour ago, he has found 13 dead on his property in Glenmoore, include 2 buck believed to be 4-5 years old. He said he found his first in early August, but thought it might have been hit on the highway and died in the woods, since then a steady stream along his creek. He said the flooding caused by the recent rain actually piled up the dead deer at an oxbow in his creek. I didn't see any of this with my own eyes, but can't imagine this guy making this stuff up. He said he has called both the DCNR and PA Game Commission, the only one to respond was a local ranger from Marsh Creek who just so happens to bow hunt the adjacent property. My buddy said the visit appeared to be more out of curiosity than anything official....
> 
> Joe


Wow again! Beginning to wonder how much time I want to invest hunting any of the areas around here this season. I know deer are still out there but the number of dead deer from this has got to be well into the hundreds if not thousands at this point.


----------



## yetihunter1

at this rate, think we will still be a special reg area next year? hahaha


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> at this rate, think we will still be a special reg area next year? hahaha


If this doesn’t get the PAGC to pare things back, nothing will.


----------



## Bowtech Joe

fap1800 said:


> BHA posted another Pint Night this time in Bethlehem on the 14th at Fegley's Brewery. Any of you SE ATers interested in meeting up?


Kinda sucks they schedule the Harrisburg night for opening weekend, ill be hunting up north and wont be able to make it back. Not sure who scheduled that one.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Spoke to my buddy about an hour ago, he has found 13 dead on his property in Glenmoore, include 2 buck believed to be 4-5 years old. He said he found his first in early August, but thought it might have been hit on the highway and died in the woods, since then a steady stream along his creek. He said the flooding caused by the recent rain actually piled up the dead deer at an oxbow in his creek. I didn't see any of this with my own eyes, but can't imagine this guy making this stuff up. He said he has called both the DCNR and PA Game Commission, the only one to respond was a local ranger from Marsh Creek who just so happens to bow hunt the adjacent property. My buddy said the visit appeared to be more out of curiosity than anything official....
> 
> Joe


Didn't realize it had made it almost to MCSP. I have been hunting there a bit too an haven't seen any dead deer but who knows.....ugg with all my spots being public and in the main EHD zone I am screwed this year....


----------



## Mathias

Not seeing many deer locally right now. I took a walk around a couple of very large ponds and the connecting creek the other, looking for dead ones. Found none.
Put a lot of time, effort and $ into food plots up north. Water lilies may have been a better choice.... nice temps for the opener however!


----------



## 12-Ringer

My Pop and brother are heading up tomorrow night, seems as though they'll be set up on the apples; trying to take advantage before they're all gone. 

Joe


----------



## davydtune

Good luck everyone! Headed to camp for the weekend. I haven't been down since the end of turkey season so it will be interesting to see what's on the cams :wink:


----------



## KylePA

Goodluck everyone with the regular season opener. Gonna sit behind the house tonight and maybe tomorrow morning before heading up to the families cabin for an afternoon sit. I'll be up there til Tuesday night will be nice to get away from humanity and not see anyone for a few days.


----------



## Shady25_X20

Anyone else excited for good weather on opening day for once? I swear it rains 1st day of archery every year.

Also, good luck and be safe!


----------



## Blade0414

Pretty sure this is the first time in 4 years we’ve had decent opening day weather....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

I've been watching several deer including two really nice bucks,one's a good 140" walk the edge of my property and go past a stand my neighbors have on their property.They never hunt mornings and I'm willing to bet that I can put my kid in a stand on the edge of my property and he'll kill one of them tomorrow morning.If I don't,I'm also willing to bet that they kill at least one of them this week because they seem to becoming out in the evening near their one stand.I'm friends with the neighbors and we have permission to go on each other's property but we generally don't hunt anywhere near them,just to give them space.My son and I hunt all over and rarely even hunt on our property but those guys don't hunt anywhere else at all.If I put my son there,it would all be on the up and up but still a cheesy thing to do in my opinion.I think I'm gonna stay away for the first few days and see if the deer are still on the same pattern by next weekend.That's the thing though,I doubt they will be.Two of the bucks are still hanging together but the other ones have already split up.


----------



## archer58 in pa

Hey Doug,
I know where there are a boat load of acorns are if you're interested. I can put you on them.
Put a stand in some thick stuff in the oaks Monday.
I'll be there tomorrow morning.


----------



## dougell

I know a few spots that are loaded and a few spots that are usually loaded but have none.


----------



## archer58 in pa

dougell said:


> I know a few spots that are loaded and a few spots that are usually loaded but have none.


I just wanted to make sure you knew where to go!!
I didn't want you to accuse me of holding out on you.


----------



## dougell

Loose lips sink ships.


----------



## nicko

Dare I say.... is the PAGC moving into the 21st century?


----------



## nicko

Good luck to all the PA guys who are getting out for the statewide opener tomorrow. I’m going to get in my first hunt with the Lone Wolf stand and climbing stick combo. It’s a lot of moving parts compared to the LW climber but I’ll be interested in seeing how it works out and how I do setting up with it in the dark for the first time. I’ve practiced with it a good bit in daylight so at least i’m familiar with it. WNW wind in the forecast.


----------



## Spency

Best of luck to everyone tomorrow and be safe!


----------



## TauntoHawk

I think I might get out tomorrow, my wife is gently pushing me to go "sit in the woods and drink coffee" and the weather does look good. I've been shooting a little lately plus if my father kills I can help him which I always enjoy doing.

Stay safe to those that go out.



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rambofirstblood

Good luck everyone.


----------



## browtine64

Good luck everyone! I'll be out on private ground in 5B. Weather looks perfect for tomorrow, which is great considering the past 4 openers have been crap weatherwise. Everyone shoot straight, wear your harness, and have fun!


----------



## perryhunter4

Good luck to everyone. Really looking forward to the morning temps....helps me not worry so much about my over a mile walk into stand. Be Safe!


----------



## Mathias

Arrived upstate, first time in a month. Dark upon arrival. Two deer lying in my driveway upon arrival. Had to walk down to the plot to see....grasses look like they were killed off. Extremely wet. Walked around a corner and almost walked into a fawn feeding. She kept watching her shadow cast by my flashlight. Wish I had my camera for a pic, it was comical.
54 degrees, feels great.
Undecided on morning hunt, much prefer afternoon, but with no Sunday option-which century is that again Nick?

Good luck to each of you.


----------



## skinner2

Good luck to everyone who is hunting tomorrow.


----------



## fap1800

In for the first sit of the season. Good luck to those who are out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Mornin’


----------



## fap1800

Right back at ya, Nick.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John_pro

Mom and a little one so far around 730 at about 15 yards


----------



## noklok

Typical 1st hunt of the year. Forgot my binos and my rangefinder. Still lovin it!


----------



## John_pro

5 more doe a spike and 3 point, 9 deer total thus far


----------



## Jerald Barris

Well doe down. Two mature doe and two fawns came in to my set. One fawn was about 7 feet from base of tree. One of the mature ones came to 15 at a slight qaurtering away. Made what I believe to be a perfect heart shot. She went about 30 yards and saw the brush thrashing where she crashed. I am very blessed to be out here with my two uncles. Yhe5 are coming over to assist around 9. I'm just enjoying the beautiful day now! Will post a pic once down from 20 feet closer to heaven!


----------



## Mathias

Congrats on the opener doe!
Seeing a lot of deer in my orchard this morning, most of the apples are down already.


----------



## nicko

Congrats Jerald.


----------



## nicko

Well this LW climbing stick and stand combo is nice but too labor intensive to take the place of the climber. As long as there are straight trees, the climber will be 1st choice.... and it’s lighter.


----------



## Jerald Barris




----------



## noklok

Good shooting Jerald.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats on the doe!

Congrats to all those who made it out...it a beautiful morning!


----------



## 12-Ringer

I just heard from my Pop in Potter, he dropped a doe about 20 minutes ago.


----------



## Jerald Barris

12-Ringer said:


> Congrats on the doe!
> 
> Congrats to all those who made it out...it a beautiful morning!


Thanks yall. It's been a great day!


----------



## jac48

Was a nice morning. Beautiful weather, shot a doe about 7:45, she didn't go more than 30 yards. About 2 minutes later a nice 8 comes down the same path. Passed on him for now. I know there a couple bigger 8's and an 11 in the same area. 

Hoping to tag one of those.

Good luck to those still out. Stay safe.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> I just heard from my Pop in Potter, he dropped a doe about 20 minutes ago.


Bruuuuuce


----------



## browtine64

Congrats on all the successful hunters! Saw 7 does and a pile of squirrels. Had a doe at 12 yards but decided to pass since it had a very little fawn with her. I just don't like killing a doe with a fawn as little as this one was, this early in the season. If it was a few weeks older, I would've stuck the doe. Beautiful morning out in 5B. Gonna head back out around 3:30.


----------



## nicko

Congrats to everybody who connected. 

My lack of scouting resulted in setting up in a dead zone.....no acorns....no sign. Oh well. It was still a beautiful morning to be in the woods


----------



## Spency

Nothing out of the stand for me this morning. Acorns dropping regularly and tons of sign, just not the right spot at the right time. I biked about 1.5 miles back into the game lands.

Starting to see a lot of rubs and a scrape here and there. A lot of decent bucks on camera, but nothing major for me yet. 

Did get this one earlier in the week. It will be a tough call if he strolls by. I know their is 3 or 4 bigger than him that at least venture through this area.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Congrats to the successful hunters. I’m setup in southern 5C, sitting on some beans. It is a beautiful afternoon!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just heard from my kid brother...he dropped a doe up in Potter.


----------



## SAMERKH

Keep the posts coming! Living vicariously through you guys as I head back from dc. (I’m not driving) Congrats to those hunting and those who have a deer down


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Just heard from my kid brother...he dropped a doe up in Potter.


Awesome! Tell your bro and Bruce to save some for us.


----------



## cowdocdvm

View attachment 6613129

View attachment 6613131









Shot this buck around 9 am. Only a 7 pt but 21.5 outside 20 inside. Has been a 7 the past 3 Year’s. Never had a daylight pic of him. Hunted a remote bench loaded with acorns. Couldn’t hardly believe it when I saw him. Awesome old mountain deer that I have some trail cam history with...very proud to put my tag on em!


----------



## cowdocdvm




----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice...great buck...nothing like a veteran mountain buck!

Joe


----------



## nicko

That's a dandy of a mountain buck. Congrats!


----------



## jlh42581

I started the morning with a doe locking up on my entry trail. Then I managed a video of a buck that wasn't a shooter and finally saw a doe with two fawns bed on the Leward side.

Climbed down and cut a 5lb hen of the woods mushroom.

This evening I took a video of a bear from the ground. I had a buddy hang a hawk kickback I had. Let me just say you couldn't give me another or a millennium for free. Those are the worst to get in and out of. Nevermind comfort. Jacked up my hand resetting it, not sure how.

Almost over till next weekend unless I get a quick one during the week.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## John_pro

Nice evening saw 2 spikes and 2 4 points, a small 8, and a stud of a 9. The big 9 just managed to stay out of range go figure ha


----------



## EXsystem

Congrats to all that connected. Bet it was a beautiful day to be in the stand.


----------



## browtine64

Well, another archery opener is in the books. Saw a total of 11 deer today. 10 does and and 5 or 6 point buck. This evening I had a doe at 18 yards broadside. Took the shot and hit the back of the lungs and liver. Arrow was blood covered and the blood trail was good for about 70 yards when it started to diminish before disappearing completely right as the deer crossed the property line into a goldenrod field. It's posted property with owners that don't allow anyone to go on. The only explanation I can think of is that something like the guts blocked the exit/entrance wounds. It happens to all of us. The shot was good but it turned out to be a fluke incident. It was still a beautiful day to be out in the woods and can't complain about seeing 11 deer. Congrats to all successful hunters.


----------



## Mathias

Congrats cowdoc! That's a very nice mntn buck.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

browtine64 said:


> Well, another archery opener is in the books. Saw a total of 11 deer today. 10 does and and 5 or 6 point buck. This evening I had a doe at 18 yards broadside. Took the shot and hit the back of the lungs and liver. Arrow was blood covered and the blood trail was good for about 70 yards when it started to diminish before disappearing completely right as the deer crossed the property line into a goldenrod field. It's posted property with owners that don't allow anyone to go on. The only explanation I can think of is that something like the guts blocked the exit/entrance wounds. It happens to all of us. The shot was good but it turned out to be a fluke incident. It was still a beautiful day to be out in the woods and can't complain about seeing 11 deer. Congrats to all successful hunters.


So they'd rather have a deer laying to rot, than allow you to access the property to recover it? That's messed up.


----------



## Billy H

browtine64 said:


> Well, another archery opener is in the books. Saw a total of 11 deer today. 10 does and and 5 or 6 point buck. This evening I had a doe at 18 yards broadside. Took the shot and hit the back of the lungs and liver. Arrow was blood covered and the blood trail was good for about 70 yards when it started to diminish before disappearing completely right as the deer crossed the property line into a goldenrod field. It's posted property with owners that don't allow anyone to go on. The only explanation I can think of is that something like the guts blocked the exit/entrance wounds. It happens to all of us. The shot was good but it turned out to be a fluke incident. It was still a beautiful day to be out in the woods and can't complain about seeing 11 deer. Congrats to all successful hunters.


So that’s it? You didn’t even make an attempt to get on and recover the deer?


----------



## hrtlnd164

browtine64 said:


> Well, another archery opener is in the books. Saw a total of 11 deer today. 10 does and and 5 or 6 point buck. This evening I had a doe at 18 yards broadside. Took the shot and hit the back of the lungs and liver. Arrow was blood covered and the blood trail was good for about 70 yards when it started to diminish before disappearing completely right as the deer crossed the property line into a goldenrod field. It's posted property with owners that don't allow anyone to go on. The only explanation I can think of is that something like the guts blocked the exit/entrance wounds. It happens to all of us. The shot was good but it turned out to be a fluke incident. It was still a beautiful day to be out in the woods and can't complain about seeing 11 deer. Congrats to all successful hunters.


So did you approach the land owner and ask permission to track it? Did you contact the Game Comm. for assistance in getting permission to track? If not then you didn’t do what you need to to try and recover the animal.


----------



## Billy H

You can bet if it was a nice buck he would have done whatever it took to recover it. Sorry if I sound like a jerk and you dont like my post. Why even post what you did? Did you think you get support from any hunters on here. Sorry man but reading post like yours is a microcosm of what's dragging hunting down.


----------



## hrtlnd164

Cowdoc, gotta love those old grizzled mt. bucks. They don’t slip up often, just seem to be ghostlike creatures. Congrats!


----------



## TauntoHawk

This morning was Beautiful but void of deer, plots looks good but sign seemed old pulled cards and after a summer full of pictures on the plots they were pretty dry and hardly any buck movement. I suspected acorns of which my uncle's property really doesn't have much of. At lunch I decided to check out a small piece of public I found on onX down the road since I had the time. Ended up stumbling on a nice isolated oak bench. Even at noon I found 6 different deer on their feet still feeding on acorns in just a few acres of oaks I was able to stalking into bow range of a small doe and fawn practicing drawing back but let her walk. The sign was crazy it looked like every square inch was rototilled but one section seemed really intriguing as it pinched down tight between a steep thick ridge point and a brushy field, a large fallen tree funneled movement even more and the ground was pounded with tracks. I searched for a climbable tree and found a fresh rub line following that led me to 3 freshly opened scrapes the size of a car hoods that looked like they were worked only hours prior. I returned to the house only to realize I never brought my climber up and had no stand to quietly hang. I grabbed a camp chair from my uncle's garage and figured I'd tuck into the root ball of that fallen tree and watch the scrapes. I didn't think it'd work to well but after a few does and spikes rolled through inside 30yds without seeing or smelling me I thought my set might not be half bad. It got dark fast under all the tree canopy and just when I thought that was going to be it for the night a deer seemingly appeared directly Infront of me at 35yds vacuuming up acorns. I looked the buck over once and saw that he looked to be a bit uneven of a 7pt. If he walked straight into my shooting lane at 30 toward those scrapes I also knew he was going to be in for trouble. He did just that and I ranged him at 29, as I drew back my chair squeaked and he turned from broadside to quartering on to look my direction but not really with any concern. I settled the pin in the pocket between the brisket and his shoulder blade and touched off, the arrow cracked loud and the buck wheelbarrowed before getting his feet under him and crashing off just inside the thicker woods then quietness for 39 seconds followed by the tell tale signs of trashing and thuds that sounded to come from one place.

My flashlight had all but dimmed and died that morning so I just backed out and went to the house to grab my father and some lights when we returned we had about a 2min track job he went 50yds and piled up being shot square in the heart. I love the exodus heads they simply hammer through anything leave me great blood trails. It was odd for sure not making that call to my buddy in the first 60 seconds, I was very thankful to have my father there. He had broken a G2 already and was probably the culprit of the fresh rubs and scrapes from that morning. Well bodied deer for an area with no crops he dressed 145. 

Had to come home last night as my wife needed me home today so it was a bit of a late one we got in about 1:45am and hes hanging in my dad's walk in cooler.

This is the first time in 12 years I only have a single buck tag for 1 state so I guess I'm kinda done for now.

Pics are morning sit on a kill plot we put in August, so of the does I ran into while scouting and the 7pt I arrowed.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xringer07

Congrats to all the successful archers! I managed to arrow this buck on State Gamelands in 5B with my recurve at 7 am opening morning. By far the most exciting experience I've ever had in the woods. 18 yard shot, he went 50 yards before going down.














Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Congrats on the kills.


----------



## cowdocdvm

Very nice x-ringer!!!!


----------



## cowdocdvm

Nice buck cool story Taunto!


----------



## nicko

Congrsts guys! Sounds like a pretty good opening day.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Awesome deer and major respect for the traditional kill.


Xringer07 said:


> Congrats to all the successful archers! I managed to arrow this buck on State Gamelands in 5B with my recurve at 7 am opening morning. By far the most exciting experience I've ever had in the woods. 18 yard shot, he went 50 yards before going down.
> View attachment 6613559
> View attachment 6613561
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzypower

Great job &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## browtine64

PAbigbear said:


> So they'd rather have a deer laying to rot, than allow you to access the property to recover it? That's messed up.


Yep, they're the type of people that drive an atv through their field when you're 30 yards near their property line while on my property, lol.


----------



## browtine64

Billy H said:


> You can bet if it was a nice buck he would have done whatever it took to recover it. Sorry if I sound like a jerk and you dont like my post. Why even post what you did? Did you think you get support from any hunters on here. Sorry man but reading post like yours is a microcosm of what's dragging hunting down.


Look man, I'm not trying to get compassion from anyone on here. I'm posting what happened on my opening day. The people that own the posted property have harassed hunters in the past and are extremely territorial. They're the type of people that if you ask to go get a deer on their property they won't allow you and then they'll go tag it. By the time the deer got in the area to exit our property there was no blood to be found, NONE! It ran into a large field of goldenrod and with zero blood and it being dark, the chance of us finding it is extremely low. And no, its not posts like mine that's dragging hunting down, but rather *******s like yourself that criticizes somebody like myself for merely posting the incident that I had. Don't you think I feel bad about it enough? If I could've got the deer I would've.


----------



## Billy H

browtine64 said:


> Look man, I'm not trying to get compassion from anyone on here. I'm posting what happened on my opening day. The people that own the posted property have harassed hunters in the past and are extremely territorial. They're the type of people that if you ask to go get a deer on their property they won't allow you and then they'll go tag it. By the time the deer got in the area to exit our property there was no blood to be found, NONE! It ran into a large field of goldenrod and with zero blood and it being dark, the chance of us finding it is extremely low. And no, its not posts like mine that's dragging hunting down, but rather *******s like yourself that criticizes somebody like myself for merely posting the incident that I had. Don't you think I feel bad about it enough? If I could've got the deer I would've.


No I don’t think you feel bad at all, if you had you would have made more of an effort then to just chalk it up to it being the neighbors fault. 

Funny story for ya. Last week Pope and I tracked a good hit deer that after about 50 yards the blood went from piles to tiny drops to nothing. It was dark. Difference being, our mindset was chance of finding it was never a question. we eventually found the deer. I suppose we could have shrugged our shoulders and chalked it up to some excuse, and then come here and post how we put in little to no real effort and say it happens to all of us.

If what you say is true I would have told the neighbor to get out there with his tag rather than let it rot.


----------



## Mathias

Big congrats to those that scored.
The trad buck is impressive!


----------



## browtine64

Billy H said:


> No I don’t think you feel bad at all, if you had you would have made more of an effort then to just chalk it up to it being the neighbors fault.
> 
> Funny story for ya. Last week Pope and I tracked a good hit deer that after about 50 yards the blood went from piles to tiny drops to nothing. It was dark. Difference being, our mindset was chance of finding it was never a question. we eventually found the deer. I suppose we could have shrugged our shoulders and chalked it up to some excuse, and then come here and post how we put in little to no real effort and say it happens to all of us.
> 
> If what you say is true I would have told the neighbor to get out there with his tag rather than let it rot.


Never said it was the neighbors fault did I? And if I did do what you recommended and told them to tag it, where would they start? There was no blood and it ran into a large field of 4ft high goldenrod. Btw, how long was it before you and Pope found the deer? If we backed out and tried to contact the landowner to try to go in the next morning to find it, the meat would be already spoiled since it only dropped to about 52 here last night.


----------



## browtine64

browtine64 said:


> Never said it was the neighbors fault did I? And if I did do what you recommended and told them to tag it, where would they start? There was no blood and it ran into a large field of 4ft high goldenrod. Btw, how long was it before you and Pope found the deer? If we backed out and tried to contact the landowner to try to go in the next morning to find it, the meat would be already spoiled since it only dropped to about 52 here last night.


And if you think that I'm a hunter that just shrugs his shoulders and dismisses any deer as gone just because the blood dries up, you're wrong. Few years ago I shot a doe, the arrow hit a small limb and made a marginal shot that didn't leave much blood to track. We looked for blood that evening tracking it only 50 yards from 7-9pm. Backed out and returned at 7am because it was a cold night. We looked and did a grid search for almost 8 hours and never found her. Felt horrible about it. So no, I'm NOT just a lazy hunter.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Guess you guys will have to agree to disagree, recovery efforts should always be made but some deer are going to go unrecovered and be "wasted" just like road kill and the ones EHD and CWD claim I'm sure the coyotes and birds will use it.

I'm sure it's tough hunting next to unrecovery zone like that, how far do you usually try and stay off its line to make sure most deer don't make it there on their death run. What do they do when their deer run on your side since you said they have tags? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## browtine64

TauntoHawk said:


> Guess you guys will have to agree to disagree, recovery efforts should always be made but some deer are going to go unrecovered and be "wasted" just like road kill and the ones EHD and CWD claim I'm sure the coyotes and birds will use it.
> 
> I'm sure it's tough hunting next to unrecovery zone like that, how far do you usually try and stay off its line to make sure most deer don't make it there on their death run. What do they do when their deer run on your side since you said they have tags?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


We try to stay around 100 yards away from their line. The way their property is, they own the goldenrod field and then woods across the road which is where their house is at. They only hunt their woods and never their field. They only hunt in rifle season as well. We've never had a deer of their's run on our property, at least none that we know of. Its a pain dealing with people like that. No matter how much respect you show them, they will be rude and won't cooperate. All I did was post a report on what I saw and what happened and now I'm being criticized from people on here for being a lazy hunter or not giving the animal respect. I did what I could in the situation presented, period.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Went to camp in 2F for the opener,got shut out in the morning saw 10 does,a spike,and a bear in the evening.Then had the pleasure to watch the Buckeyes at a local PA bar with a bunch of Penn St fans!


----------



## nicko

Browtine, You’re the only one who knows what your neighbors are like so if you say they are territorial and don’t let anybody on their property, I assume you know what you’re talking about. 

As far as I am aware, the PA game commission has no authority to make a landowner allow a hunter onto their property to recover game. Maybe they could have a talk with the landowner and try to appeal to their sense of decency and understand that the deer will only go to waste but that might be where it ends.


----------



## nicko

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Went to camp in 2F for the opener,got shut out in the morning saw 10 does,a spike,and a bear in the evening.Then had the pleasure to watch the Buckeyes at a local PA bar with a bunch of Penn St fans!


A great win for Ohio State, a stinger for Penn State.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> A great win for Ohio State, a stinger for Penn State.


We barley got out of that bar alive!


----------



## alancac98

My grandson and I climbed the hill above the apple orchard we sit at during evening hours. We sat in an x-large 1-man stand on the east side of the hill - a micro bench. Saw a 1 horned spike that went too far below us at around 7:50. 25 minutes later, I look up the hill to see a flicker of a deer's ear on top of the hill. A doe and her little one came right down and bedded down right beside of us. My Grandson thought it was awesome. 15 minutes later 3 more deer came down to join them, one being a very tiny spike buck. He wanted to shoot it. Normally, I wouldn't have agreed but seeing this would be his first deer he would ever shoot at, anything went. he had a couple chances last years on both a buck and doe, but just wasn't ready to kill something. After about 20 minutes of milling around and the other two doe eyeing us all the time, he got his opportunity. He double lunged it at 35 yards yards. It ran up the hill about 80 yards and dropped over. To say he was excited was an understatement. I am so proud of the little guy (10 years old). He now relishes in the fact that he shot a buck earlier in his life than I did (I had to wait till I was 12 to hunt and got my first buck at 13). He is a lifetime archery hunter now. Still have a doe tag and he has already laid claim to it.


----------



## rogersb

I thought I found an overlooked spot on public to go to Saturday evening. I've only seen one other vehicle there and only once or twice. I scouted it over the summer and found a handful of places to sit. I went to the furthest one Saturday evening and jumped a big doe near the tree I wanted to climb. I saw nothing else all night and when I went to get down I shined my headlamp around me and have never seen so many bright eyes. It was like they were on every tree going in every direction. Some trails had one set, some had two and some had three. I'm an evening hunter so for all I know it could be rifle guys or morning hunters I would never run into. Bummer.


----------



## jasonk0519

alancac98 said:


> My grandson and I climbed the hill above the apple orchard we sit at during evening hours. We sat in an x-large 1-man stand on the east side of the hill - a micro bench. Saw a 1 horned spike that went too far below us at around 7:50. 25 minutes later, I look up the hill to see a flicker of a deer's ear on top of the hill. A doe and her little one came right down and bedded down right beside of us. My Grandson thought it was awesome. 15 minutes later 3 more deer came down to join them, one being a very tiny spike buck. He wanted to shoot it. Normally, I wouldn't have agreed but seeing this would be his first deer he would ever shoot at, anything went. he had a couple chances last years on both a buck and doe, but just wasn't ready to kill something. After about 20 minutes of milling around and the other two doe eyeing us all the time, he got his opportunity. He double lunged it at 35 yards yards. It ran up the hill about 80 yards and dropped over. To say he was excited was an understatement. I am so proud of the little guy (10 years old). He now relishes in the fact that he shot a buck earlier in his life than I did (I had to wait till I was 12 to hunt and got my first buck at 13). He is a lifetime archery hunter now. Still have a doe tag and he has already laid claim to it.
> 
> View attachment 6613877


Look at that smile, that's what it's all about. Congratulations to both of you. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

rogersb said:


> I thought I found an overlooked spot on public to go to Saturday evening. I've only seen one other vehicle there and only once or twice. I scouted it over the summer and found a handful of places to sit. I went to the furthest one Saturday evening and jumped a big doe near the tree I wanted to climb. I saw nothing else all night and when I went to get down I shined my headlamp around me and have never seen so many bright eyes. It was like they were on every tree going in every direction. Some trails had one set, some had two and some had three. I'm an evening hunter so for all I know it could be rifle guys or morning hunters I would never run into. Bummer.


Ha ha!!! Same thing happened to me on some local public land. I marked my own trail out with reflective tacks on a scouting trip knowing I would hunt the area in the afternoon. The first hunt until dark, I tutned on my light and saw tacks everywhere... no line to follow at all. I stumbled around, got way off track, and ended up in somebody’s backyard a few hundred yards from my car.


----------



## Billy H

alancac98 said:


> My grandson and I climbed the hill above the apple orchard we sit at during evening hours. We sat in an x-large 1-man stand on the east side of the hill - a micro bench. Saw a 1 horned spike that went too far below us at around 7:50. 25 minutes later, I look up the hill to see a flicker of a deer's ear on top of the hill. A doe and her little one came right down and bedded down right beside of us. My Grandson thought it was awesome. 15 minutes later 3 more deer came down to join them, one being a very tiny spike buck. He wanted to shoot it. Normally, I wouldn't have agreed but seeing this would be his first deer he would ever shoot at, anything went. he had a couple chances last years on both a buck and doe, but just wasn't ready to kill something. After about 20 minutes of milling around and the other two doe eyeing us all the time, he got his opportunity. He double lunged it at 35 yards yards. It ran up the hill about 80 yards and dropped over. To say he was excited was an understatement. I am so proud of the little guy (10 years old). He now relishes in the fact that he shot a buck earlier in his life than I did (I had to wait till I was 12 to hunt and got my first buck at 13). He is a lifetime archery hunter now. Still have a doe tag and he has already laid claim to it.
> 
> View attachment 6613877


Good for the boy. Congrats to him on his first buck. My oldest grandson is 6 and is showing interest in going hunting, just to observe this year. We have a blind set up and ready to go for him.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Thank God for onX now am I right never worry about getting lost


nicko said:


> Ha ha!!! Same thing happened to me on some local public land. I marked my own trail out with reflective tacks on a scouting trip knowing I would hunt the area in the afternoon. The first hunt until dark, I tutned on my light and saw tacks everywhere... no line to follow at all. I stumbled around, got way off track, and ended up in somebody’s backyard a few hundred yards from my car.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## browtine64

nicko said:


> Browtine, You’re the only one who knows what your neighbors are like so if you say they are territorial and don’t let anybody on their property, I assume you know what you’re talking about.
> 
> As far as I am aware, the PA game commission has no authority to make a landowner allow a hunter onto their property to recover game. Maybe they could have a talk with the landowner and try to appeal to their sense of decency and understand that the deer will only go to waste but that might be where it ends.


Our buddy who hunts our property had a deer go on their ground before, I believe a warden talked to the landowner but the landowner refused and he lost his deer. So yeah its not a good situation, lol. Trust me, the last thing I wanted to do was lose that doe, but crap happens sometimes that's out of our control.


----------



## Mathias

Browtine64, don’t sweat it, all sorts of personalities here.


----------



## browtine64

Mathias said:


> Browtine64, don’t sweat it, all sorts of personalities here.


Appreciate that man! Hasn't been too friendly of an experience so far, lol.


----------



## davydtune

Congrats to those that connected. Saw 10 deer Saturday morning, 9 doe/fawns and a little spike. We never made it back out for the PM :embara: We decided that we wanted to eat the huge rib eyes my buddy brought down earlier rather than later  Said to hell with it and just chilled while enjoying an awesome steak diner at normal dinner time as opposed to late if someone connected :wink: Lazy old guys on opening day, lol!


----------



## Mathias

Pace yourself Davy, it’s a long season!


----------



## davydtune

Mathias said:


> Pace yourself Davy, it’s a long season!


:cheers:


Funny how the older I get the easier that is, lol!


----------



## dougell

alancac98 said:


> My grandson and I climbed the hill above the apple orchard we sit at during evening hours. We sat in an x-large 1-man stand on the east side of the hill - a micro bench. Saw a 1 horned spike that went too far below us at around 7:50. 25 minutes later, I look up the hill to see a flicker of a deer's ear on top of the hill. A doe and her little one came right down and bedded down right beside of us. My Grandson thought it was awesome. 15 minutes later 3 more deer came down to join them, one being a very tiny spike buck. He wanted to shoot it. Normally, I wouldn't have agreed but seeing this would be his first deer he would ever shoot at, anything went. he had a couple chances last years on both a buck and doe, but just wasn't ready to kill something. After about 20 minutes of milling around and the other two doe eyeing us all the time, he got his opportunity. He double lunged it at 35 yards yards. It ran up the hill about 80 yards and dropped over. To say he was excited was an understatement. I am so proud of the little guy (10 years old). He now relishes in the fact that he shot a buck earlier in his life than I did (I had to wait till I was 12 to hunt and got my first buck at 13). He is a lifetime archery hunter now. Still have a doe tag and he has already laid claim to it.
> 
> View attachment 6613877


Beautiful


----------



## dougell

My kid got on the board at 7:50am with a big doe.I imposed a one doe a day limit and we both passed a couple easy shots in the afternoon.Jordan did see a good buck but it was a bout 40 yards out and he's good with his set-up to about 25 yards.


----------



## yetihunter1

TauntoHawk said:


> Thank God for onX now am I right never worry about getting lost
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I second this! And congrats Taunto on the kill. Its a great buck and I bet your buddy is smiling down on you when you walked up to it.


----------



## vonfoust

yetihunter1 said:


> I second this! And congrats Taunto on the kill. Its a great buck and I bet your buddy is smiling down on you when you walked up to it.


X2. Glad you got out Taunto, and congrats. OnX has been good to me as well. I always have the phone with me and constantly forgot a GPS. It really helps when exploring new areas. 

It's always good when the season starts and we start hunting instead of bickering although I will say this year has been pretty tame.


----------



## alancac98

dougell said:


> My kid got on the board at 7:50am with a big doe.I imposed a one doe a day limit and we both passed a couple easy shots in the afternoon.Jordan did see a good buck but it was a bout 40 yards out and he's good with his set-up to about 25 yards.
> View attachment 6614241


Congratulations to you and your son. Looks like he made a great shot. It's nice to have the boys out with us, enjoying the outdoors and the sport we have come to love so much.


----------



## dougell

Thanks.He did make a good shot but also leaned a valuable lesson.That deer was quartering slightly towards him at about 15 yards so he only caught one lung and the liver.He's only shooting 50lbs at 23" but he got a complete pass through with the little viper trick.We didn't have real good blood at first and lost it about 60 yards away on the edge of an overgrown,reverting field.We did a few grid searches which turned up nothing.He told me two fawns were down the hill,looking at something and then left by themselves while he was still in the tree.We started looking down in that direction and the blood was spraying all over the place and we found her about 50 yards away.We lost the blood right at the edge of a big patch of autumn olive.I can't believe she turned more than 90 degrees and ran downhill instead of going into that thick mess of autumn olive. It most certainly is a nice feeling to watch it all unfold in front of your son.My own personal desire to shoot has diminished greatly since he started hunting.


----------



## fap1800

For you guys using Onx, check out Gaia. Not saying OnX isn’t legit because it surely is, but I tend to like Gaia better after using it exclusively in WY for 10 days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

That’s awesome, Doug. Congrats to your son! 

I’ll be taking my 9 year old out again this evening. We almost connected Saturday but needed a few more minutes of light. Had a little five point come in and a couple does, but it was just too dark in the timber even though it was still legal shooting light. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

It depends what I'm hunting for.The average distance I walk in is about 1/2 mile.I have places where it's a further walk but I won't drag a doe over dry leaves for more than that anymore.


----------



## vonfoust

fap1800 said:


> For you guys using Onx, check out Gaia. Not saying OnX isn’t legit because it surely is, but I tend to like Gaia better after using it exclusively in WY for 10 days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have, I guess just too familiar with OnX. I hate change:embara:


----------



## TauntoHawk

What's the cost difference between the two, do you know? I'll look into it but I am please with how easy onX is to use both computer and mobile.


fap1800 said:


> For you guys using Onx, check out Gaia. Not saying OnX isn’t legit because it surely is, but I tend to like Gaia better after using it exclusively in WY for 10 days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

Man, I'm done until cooler weather comes. I think this storm in NC blew in a bunch of mosquitoes. Anyone else notice this lately ?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

TauntoHawk said:


> What's the cost difference between the two, do you know? I'll look into it but I am please with how easy onX is to use both computer and mobile.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk



Onx is $30 for a state $100 for all states. Gaia is $40 for the premium version which is global.


----------



## vonfoust

yetihunter1 said:


> Onx is $30 for a state $100 for all states. Gaia is $40 for the premium version which is global.


You can find codes for OnX for $80 for the year for all states. For the $40 difference it just isn't worth my technological challenged self to try to learn something else


----------



## nicko

nick060200 said:


> Man, I'm done until cooler weather comes. I think this storm in NC blew in a bunch of mosquitoes. Anyone else notice this lately ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It’s been such a humid and buggy summer I wouldn’t be able to tell the difference. I’m on the fence about heading out this afternoon. The Thermacell will keeps the bugs away but the humidity is making me think twice.


----------



## Mathias

This doesn’t look like a hunt week for me, hot and humid aren’t for me.
I’ve had mosquitoes all summer, never before.


----------



## nicko

I’m a glutton for punishment.


----------



## BGM51

I'm out also. Hot and muggy. Also buggy









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Looks like in the 80’s next Monday and Tuesday at least, in se Pa.. Ugghhh.


----------



## BGM51

Struck out tonight. Didn't see a deer.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Third hunt on this public land which is right in the EHD zone and still have not seen one deer. I’ve got one more area on these game lands to try down in the creek bottom. 

And again, Caught wind of rotting flesh on my walk in to the stand this afternoon. There are still deer there but it looks like the EHD outbreak put a good dent in the herd in this area.


----------



## Charman03

Nicko, do deer actually walk through that open stuff on public high pressured ground?  Do you ever try in the thick stuff where it’s hard to see 20 yards?


----------



## jacobh

Rumor I heard Nick was the PGC told this guy don't count on recovery for 5 years. Reputable source but not sure how they came up with this number u less it was simply based on number of deer killed so far


----------



## nicko

Charman03 said:


> Nicko, do deer actually walk through that open stuff on public high pressured ground? Do you ever try in the thick stuff where it’s hard to see 20 yards?


 The Creekbottom spot I referenced is in a very thick area. Under normal conditions, I’m able to sit the hedge rows and these deer have consistently popped out with in the last half hour of daylight and fed out in the open lanes. It has Thick growth hedge rows and weed fields. I’ve hunted these game lands for probably 10 years and I always see deer. I know I need to switch it up if I want to see deer this year on this land.

The area of these lands I hunt is actually not very high pressured at all.......yet. It only gets pressure once youth pheasant season starts and when that begins, I typically abandon hunting the spot just because it gets trampled.


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Rumor I heard Nick was the PGC told this guy don't count on recovery for 5 years. Reputable source but not sure how they came up with this number u less it was simply based on number of deer killed so far


 I suspect there are more dead deer from this outbreak then we realize Scott.


----------



## jacobh

No doubt also heard it started before this year just was kept on the down low!!!! Now too big to hide. Also a reputable source


----------



## nicko

When you can walk and smell dead deer, you know there are more than you realize.


----------



## TauntoHawk

What is the area for this outbreak, has it been spreading much over the summer


nicko said:


> I suspect there are more dead deer from this outbreak then we realize Scott.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Damn still shaking a bit from last night. With about 15 mins of shooting time left I had not one but two huge old boys step out last night. One was a 140+ 8 point with awesome mass and width. The other had fricken points everywhere, I think there are 13 or 14 points there all together and also lots of mass, probably 160ish. He had a third beam with a small paddle and 5 or 6 points off of it on an 8pt frame. Well they were around 30 yards for a good 10 mins just eating and pushing each other around a little bit but I never made it out this summer to trim anything so of course they stayed behind crap the whole time. I finally got a shot at the bigger one at 40 yards but it was just a few mins before quitting time at that point and while I could see the deer fine I could not see my pins  I then just waited until they were gone and slipped out the back door. The super good is that they had no clue I was there at all :wink: I'm not one to hunt the same stand two days in a row all that often but with it being so early I'm betting they are still on a summer pattern and weather/wind direction permitting I think it will be in my best interest to be in that stand again this evening


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> I suspect there are more dead deer from this outbreak then we realize Scott.


I live in an area of relatively high deer numbers and fortunately, low hunting pressure. The last 2 years I have seen the local deer numbers plummet, this is probably the causation.


----------



## Turk745

We live where 1A, 2A, and 2B meet in Western PA. Hopefully, this occurrence of EHD you are seeing out East is not just the beginning. In our area, we have seen 3 outbreaks now. I’m not sure if it is a cyclical phenomena or just coincidence, but the outbreaks have hit every five years with last year being the most recent. By the time the population appears to rebound, it hits again. Last year’s outbreak appeared to be the most destructive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BGM51

Calling for rain all day. Decided to go sit in a ground blind. This ground blind over looking one of our food plots. I figure i eat when its raining out the deer should too.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

TauntoHawk said:


> What is the area for this outbreak, has it been spreading much over the summer
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


The only areas that I know for sure based on reports and personally smelling rotting flesh is southern Berks and northern Chester counties. 5C for sure, probably 5D too.

Kinda squelches your drive to hunt in this area when you know there are a lot fewer deer than there should be.


----------



## jacobh

I'm hearing Chester Berks and Montgomery county right now but have a feeling there's more that were not hearing yet. Last year in Coventry 80 deer were found dead and nothing was said to public about it. This is a ongoing thing u can put money on it


----------



## nicko

I have 5 hunts in so far between public land in Chester and private in Berks... zero deer seen.


----------



## jacobh

Nick that's gonna be the norm they're saying for a few years. We all better get use to it. Remember when guys on here told me I was nuts about my moms farm having no deer? Hhhhmmmm makes u wonder


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Nick that's gonna be the norm they're saying for a few years. We all better get use to it. Remember when guys on here told me I was nuts about my moms farm having no deer? Hhhhmmmm makes u wonder


No, they were just calling you nuts in general Scott.


----------



## denverrdan

2018 has had its up and downs for me. In April, I lost my sister and her unborn baby to complications from the pregnancy. I got married in May. 

I was anxious to get archery season under way. I saw this guy on my farm Saturday evening. I was set up on a fence row between corn and beans, he came out 100 yards away into the clover. Sunday I put my extra tree stand along the clover where he came out at. Monday evening at 6:50 PM he came out into the clover, and my Elite Enlist did the rest. 30 yard shot, he didn't make it 15 yards. On to Ohio for me.


----------



## fap1800

vonfoust said:


> You can find codes for OnX for $80 for the year for all states. For the $40 difference it just isn't worth my technological challenged self to try to learn something else


I definitely hear what you’re saying. Just wanted to throw it out as another option. 

I was really impressed with Gaia’s layering. They just added a 48hr weather layer as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

denverrdan said:


> 2018 has had its up and downs for me. In April, I lost my sister and her unborn baby to complications from the pregnancy. I got married in May.
> 
> I was anxious to get archery season under way. I saw this guy on my farm Saturday evening. I was set up on a fence row between corn and beans, he came out 100 yards away into the clover. Sunday I put my extra tree stand along the clover where he came out at. Monday evening at 6:50 PM he came out into the clover, and my Elite Enlist did the rest. 30 yard shot, he didn't make it 15 yards. On to Ohio for me.
> 
> View attachment 6615175
> 
> View attachment 6615177


Nice buck congrats


----------



## 12-Ringer

Glad to see some PA deer biting the dust due to our intervention and not just disease and automobiles. Congrats to all those who have scored.

Joe


----------



## davydtune

A few pics from the stand last night


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> I have 5 hunts in so far between public land in Chester and private in Berks... zero deer seen.


Nicko, I think we hunt a lot of the same area and I agree, I have seen less deer and smelled the odor of dead ones on most hunts. But I have seen deer on every hunt, just not to the numbers I am use to. This past Saturday I got out late and scooted part way up a ridge with 2 hours to go before closing time and had two doe walk by at 40 yds (brush in the way) and a small 8pt walk the same path going the opposite way. All sightings though have been sitting next to thick thick cover and staying away from water (where I find the most dead deer).


----------



## vonfoust

fap1800 said:


> I definitely hear what you’re saying. Just wanted to throw it out as another option.
> 
> I was really impressed with Gaia’s layering. They just added a 48hr weather layer as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, have heard great things. If I was starting over would probably get Gaia at this point. I'm the guy that gets ticked off when an app gets an update. I finally figured out the old way!! I forget which iOS update it was that I didn't even know what happened, didn't understand that it would update automatically. My wife/kids/friends were laughing at me for 3 days because I couldn't work the thing.


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> Nicko, I think we hunt a lot of the same area and I agree, I have seen less deer and smelled the odor of dead ones on most hunts. But I have seen deer on every hunt, just not to the numbers I am use to. This past Saturday I got out late and scooted part way up a ridge with 2 hours to go before closing time and had two doe walk by at 40 yds (brush in the way) and a small 8pt walk the same path going the opposite way. All sightings though have been sitting next to thick thick cover and staying away from water (where I find the most dead deer).


 Good to hear that you were seeing deer. Sounds like I need to mix up my approach and get away from my usual areas and into the thick stuff.


----------



## TauntoHawk

So I was unable to find the bow I wanted that checked all the boxes as I was looking for a lightly used prime centergy 33ATA, 65lb limbs, cam#8, and a color option I liked (least important but I didn't really want a Sitka pattern).

I finally found a guy who had the TRK8 cams for sale so I paid him and the same day found a bow that met the rest of my criteria other then draw length here in the classifieds. They were both paid for and set to ship the next morning. Bow went out and I got tracking info and that afternoon I get a text from the cams seller that he had damaged the cams before boxing them and would have to refund me my money. He was very apologetic and quick to refund but now I have a bow coming with about 2" too long of a draw.

So anyone know of TRK8 cams I sure could use a set. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Took a short walk during lunch yesterday to check out a ridge top with some white oaks. Public land in Elverson, not a secret spot, but often overlooked, bumped 7 deer on the way up, including two nice buck both low-P&Y caliber. Shocked the heck out of me to be honest, didn't expect anything on the side I was climbing, especially at that time of the day, with the temps and winds being what they were yesterday. Got to the top and it was very clear to me they're in their pretty thick...didn't notice any odor, but there's also no water sources nearby. If I can muster the motivation, I might dag my climber up there...this week...might even bring my crossbow along as doc says I can't get my next cortisone shot for 3-months...I should have slowed down some with my Centergy last month...too much shooting reactivated my elbow...been resting it, but its hurting...I'm sure I can make one shot, but would hate for "the moment" to be upon me and not be able to get it back...we'll see....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

TauntoHawk said:


> So I was unable to find the bow I wanted that checked all the boxes as I was looking for a lightly used prime centergy 33ATA, 65lb limbs, cam#8, and a color option I liked (least important but I didn't really want a Sitka pattern).
> 
> I finally found a guy who had the TRK8 cams for sale so I paid him and the same day found a bow that met the rest of my criteria other then draw length here in the classifieds. They were both paid for and set to ship the next morning. Bow went out and I got tracking info and that afternoon I get a text from the cams seller that he had damaged the cams before boxing them and would have to refund me my money. He was very apologetic and quick to refund but now I have a bow coming with about 2" too long of a draw.
> 
> So anyone know of TRK8 cams I sure could use a set.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk



Give Brian a call at LAS, not sure if your close or not, but they'll do a swap for ya' no charge, same day, IF they have the cams. I just sold the last set I had to a buddy at work.

Joe


----------



## TauntoHawk

The local public areas I would hunt stretch from Birdsboro for the southern range to Cornwall for the NW corner over to Leesport in the NE. I work in Morgantown but live north toward Lancaster I guess if I get out anymore ill stick to the northern end of that range and hope not to find any. I haven't encountered any smells on my trail runs that have also taken place in various parks inside that zone often running near creeks. I hope it stays isolated and we get cooler weather soon.

I shot that buck up north and still have elk meat from Idaho last fall so I don't really have any need to get out and shoot does where they don't need shot. I honestly don't even have plans to hunt in October at all. The deer the other day both helped me find a bit of my hunting drive again but also squelched it with that tag being filled.


nicko said:


> The only areas that I know for sure based on reports and personally smelling rotting flesh is southern Berks and northern Chester counties. 5C for sure, probably 5D too.
> 
> Kinda squelches your drive to hunt in this area when you know there are a lot fewer deer than there should be.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

I called LAS like 30 seconds after getting the txt the tech (not sure who) told me they wouldn't swap and it'd cost $250 to get a new cam from prime. I'm assuming they will only do no charge swaps on bows purchased through them.


12-Ringer said:


> Give Brian a call at LAS, not sure if your close or not, but they'll do a swap for ya' no charge, same day, IF they have the cams. I just sold the last set I had to a buddy at work.
> 
> Joe


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

TauntoHawk said:


> I called LAS like 30 seconds after getting the txt the tech (not sure who) told me they wouldn't swap and it'd cost $250 to get a new cam from prime. I'm assuming they will only do no charge swaps on bows purchased through them.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


WHAT?
Check your PM.

Joe


----------



## j.d.m.

Tauntohawk.... There are a few prime dealers in PA. Not sure where you are located, but I would guess one of them has the cams you need. Peek performance in Whitehall is a prime dealer, and I think archery addictions in walnutport is as well. These are both in lehigh county.


----------



## nicko

Just about ready to give up the public land I hunt around here for the year. I continue to smell rotting flesh no matter where I hunt on this section of gameland and deer sign is just not there. May just pull up stakes on this and scout out some other public land because this one is starting to feel like a dead zone, literally and figuratively.


----------



## vonfoust

I spend every year leading up to archery season looking to stay warm in stand. Almost all clothing purchases are geared towards warmth. Every year I sweat my butt off for most of the season while the clothes I had to have last year sit in the basement. Looking at the next week and a half forecast this year is no different.


----------



## tdj8686

vonfoust said:


> I spend every year leading up to archery season looking to stay warm in stand. Almost all clothing purchases are geared towards warmth. Every year I sweat my butt off for most of the season while the clothes I had to have last year sit in the basement. Looking at the next week and a half forecast this year is no different.


This is part of the reason why I only hunt from halloween on. The other part should be obvious to all bow hunters.


----------



## BGM51

Not too bad up here in potter. 64 degs. Setting over a food plot this evening.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> Just about ready to give up the public land I hunt around here for the year. I continue to smell rotting flesh no matter where I hunt on this section of gameland and deer sign is just not there. May just pull up stakes on this and scout out some other public land because this one is starting to feel like a dead zone, literally and figuratively.


That sucks.Did you find any dead deer or can you just smell them?


----------



## full moon64

tdj8686 said:


> This is part of the reason why I only hunt from halloween on. The other part should be obvious to all bow hunters.


i DONT START TIL November..4 DAYS OFF NOT IN ROW..EVERY THURSDAY AND FRIDAY..AND LAST DAY MONDAY


----------



## Mathias

Thinking of hitting a spot in Bucks Co tomorrow morning. Usually filthy with does.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> That sucks.Did you find any dead deer or can you just smell them?


Just the smell Doug but the bodies are definitely there. The odor is always coming from the thickest spots, areas I will start to weave into to find the bodies but I give up because everything is so thick here from all the rain we’ve gotten. 

The tree I set up in this morning was no different. When the wind would shift from a certain direction, the heavy smell of death hung in the humid air. I feel like I have the smell stuck in my nose.


----------



## jacobh

Another landstrust in Chester county I was told found 18 dead deer in pond.... not looking too good


----------



## Mathias

jacobh said:


> Another landstrust in Chester county I was told found 18 dead deer in pond.... not looking too good


Makes ya wonder how many died along the Perkiomen and we’re washed away by all the high water/flooding this year?


----------



## King

jacobh said:


> Another landstrust in Chester county I was told found 18 dead deer in pond.... not looking too good


Do you know which land trust? There's a land trust that borders a couple properties I hunt. Hoping it's not that one!


----------



## jacobh

Sorry don't know the name but can try to find it out. Pretty sure he said Chester county but may be Delaware county in media. I'll try to find out for sure


----------



## jacobh

Mathias this is a big issue that's been going on for years u can bet that!!!! Laurel lock farms in Coventry I heard reported something like 80 dead deer last year and was kinda hush hush from what I understand. I know people laughed at me when i said few deer near my moms. This year there's actually a few more but starting to thing this EHD has been around a lot longer then we're being told


----------



## jlh42581

vonfoust said:


> I spend every year leading up to archery season looking to stay warm in stand. Almost all clothing purchases are geared towards warmth. Every year I sweat my butt off for most of the season while the clothes I had to have last year sit in the basement. Looking at the next week and a half forecast this year is no different.


Get a pair of first lite corrugate guide pants and a few cheap green/gray or brown synthetic "athletic" tshirts. Both will dry extremely fast.


----------



## justinc535

tdj8686 said:


> This is part of the reason why I only hunt from halloween on. The other part should be obvious to all bow hunters.


With you man, I have off from October 30th till the end of the season. Haven't even been out yet and only planning on about 3 or 4 days until the end of the month unless it cools down. More time in the stand is not always better, the quality of the days in the right conditions in the stand IS better.


----------



## vonfoust

jlh42581 said:


> Get a pair of first lite corrugate guide pants and a few cheap green/gray or brown synthetic "athletic" tshirts. Both will dry extremely fast.


I've broken out the western pants and the camo merino baselayer top the last couple of years. Other than elk hunting out west it's the only time I wear camo baselayers.


----------



## Charman03

justinc535 said:


> With you man, I have off from October 30th till the end of the season. Haven't even been out yet and only planning on about 3 or 4 days until the end of the month unless it cools down. More time in the stand is not always better, the quality of the days in the right conditions in the stand IS better.


Solid advice. I would potentially hunt more early if I had large private agricultural ground where bachelor groups were still hitting fields, but I haven’t seen a buck over 1.5 year old since feb and my shed season was poor.


----------



## justinc535

Charman03 said:


> Solid advice. I would potentially hunt more early if I had large private agricultural ground where bachelor groups were still hitting fields, but I haven’t seen a buck over 1.5 year old since feb and my shed season was poor.


Totally agree with you there as well, I don't have that luxury. And don't give up hope before the rut, I've had the same troubles in the past, and October 20th or so rolls around, and boom! I will get 2 or 3 shooters out of nowhere. Last year one of my biggest hit listers disappeared in late October, 2 weeks later a bigger buck showed up that my buddy's dad killed in rifle season. Pulled my first round of cards this past June and the shooter that disappeared last year is right back where we started our history. Hopefully you have some similar luck!


----------



## dougell

I killed a doe late yesterday afternoon.By the time I got it out of the woods and had the quarters in the fridge,it was almost midnight.This warm weather makes it too much of a hassle to deal with a dead deer.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> I killed a doe late yesterday afternoon.By the time I got it out of the woods and had the quarters in the fridge,it was almost midnight.This warm weather makes it too much of a hassle to deal with a dead deer.


Bought a chest freezer last year for $50 on CL and my BIL gave me a controller that I can keep it at whatever temp I need. It hangs right in there at 40 degrees and we dropped a whole deer in there Monday evening. There was room for 2-3 more if needed. We've got it set in a corner of a garage and it only gets plugged in when needed. I finished processing it last night.


----------



## jacobh

^^^ yep they sell on amazon a thermostat that does into a freezer u plug it in then plug freezer into the cord on thermostat put bulb in and set to any temp u want. We have one for in Md


----------



## dougell

I have a refrigerator that's dedicated for deer quarters.I just didn't feel like dealing with it that late.


----------



## vonfoust

That was one reason I went with a larger chest freezer. I gutted and dropped the whole deer in the freezer. But, it does take up quite a bit of room dedicated to a few deer each year, if that.


----------



## jlh42581

vonfoust said:


> I've broken out the western pants and the camo merino baselayer top the last couple of years. Other than elk hunting out west it's the only time I wear camo baselayers.


I dont own a pair of regular pants that are camo. My attacks, timberlines and pranas are all solids. The synthetic base layer shirts I wear Im buying for $8 theyre not camo either. Its rare i get busted by sight. Usually the busting happens when they hit entry trails or the scent stream.


----------



## jlh42581

Im off all but 2 days from Oct 19 to Nov 5

Looks like a buddy and I are going to give Ohio a go. My interest in hunting ohio is not all that high, Ive done it unsuccessfully a few times. However, I need to break the ice on him to get him going to other states and potentially hunting other species. Baby steps


----------



## PaBone

Loading up the camper and heading for Ohio for a few days. It's going to be warm but I've had success in early season if there's nuts in the Forest. Taking my trail running shoes and if their are no acorns and the hunting is bad I will just run some trails and relax around camp.


----------



## arrowflinger73

What do you guys think the reason is that we haven't had a bill passed allowing Sunday hunting for example (churches, land owners, nonhunting outdoor clubs) just looking at everyones take on it

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

arrowflinger73 said:


> What do you guys think the reason is that we haven't had a bill passed allowing Sunday hunting for example (churches, land owners, nonhunting outdoor clubs) just looking at everyones take on it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Politics and money


----------



## vonfoust

arrowflinger73 said:


> What do you guys think the reason is that we haven't had a bill passed allowing Sunday hunting for example (churches, land owners, nonhunting outdoor clubs) just looking at everyones take on it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Farm Bureau has most of the rural politicians and the anti hunters have most of the urban ones. If there's ever one thing that those two groups can agree on it's Sunday hunting.


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> Farm Bureau has most of the rural politicians and the anti hunters have most of the urban ones. If there's ever one thing that those two groups can agree on it's Sunday hunting.


That is the exact reason.On top of that,we still have a high percentage of hunters who resist change and oppose it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

PaBone said:


> Loading up the camper and heading for Ohio for a few days. It's going to be warm but I've had success in early season if there's nuts in the Forest. Taking my trail running shoes and if their are no acorns and the hunting is bad I will just run some trails and relax around camp.


Good luck - you tend to put down some really good deer. Anxious to hear about the trip.


----------



## goathillinpa

PABone are you hunting public ground?


----------



## nicko

Good luck pabone. I look forward to your posts at this time of the year as you normally knock down some good ones.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> That is the exact reason.On top of that,we still have a high percentage of hunters who resist change and oppose it.


 My dad stopped hunting before I was ever able to start hunting and he just lost interest. Even though he has not hunted in years, he is one of those who opposes is it just because he doesn’t like it.


----------



## Mathias

Swapped cards today. He’ll be nice in a couple years. All the rest smaller. Used to run cameras all over, now I hardly ever do.


----------



## PaBone

goathillinpa said:


> PABone are you hunting public ground?


Yes, I will be hunting Wayne National.


----------



## Xringer07

EHD is nothing new in PA and it certainly isn't a "secret". Some years are worse than others. It usually rears its head in late summer/early fall when the midges that carry the disease emerge. It is not transmissible from deer to deer, only by the infected midges. I can promise you there is no cover up conspiracy surrounding EHD. It's unfortunate, but populations will rebound. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

It's a terrible death for the deer. Bob sent me a video yesterday of a yearling near death with EHD on one of his farms . It couldn't even get up. Just laid there with its head up very distressed. Was hard to watch. Nature is a cruel beast sometimes.


----------



## K_pap21

Took a drive out to check a camera yesterday evening and saw a boat load of deer in the cut corn fields. That time of year again - if you have cut corn you'll be right in the mix. If not, might be a little slow until this heat breaks.


----------



## yetihunter1

heading out this evening on a piece of local public and taking a new hunter along. Buddy from back in college got bit by the archery bug and im trying to show him the little bit that I know. Anyone else heading out tonight?


----------



## jlh42581

Sad but thats when its our duty to plow one in the head with a gun. I hit a chipmunk recently with the riding mower just enough to paralyze him. My wife was like... "What are you gonna do?" 

Well, hes a chipmunk number 1 and he ate all our strawberries but while i hate him on a personal level i refuse to see him suffer, Im going to get the BB gun.


----------



## davydtune

Wind and weather were finally right to sit in the stand I saw the two bruisers Monday night. Of course neither showed up but had a different good buck work the edge of the cornfield to my west. He was definitely "feeling it", lol! He was grunting up a storm


----------



## fap1800

Wanted to throw this out there to any of the SE guys. I have any early version of the XOP hand climber that I’m looking to move. It’s basically the same as the LW. I thought I could be a climber guy, but truth be told, I’m a bit of a wuss. Lol! If anyone has interest let me know. $100. PM me and I can send pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msc6623

Took this doe last weekend... First chance I have had to post it. Nice sized doe, put about 30lbs of meat in the freezer.

25 yard shot, she went about 30 yards and piled up under this blow down. Strangest thing... Plenty of blood on the ground where she was standing when I shot her then no blood at all for 20+ yards. Then she started dumping blood again. 2" Swhackers performed as always. Broadhead hit her so hard my buddy who was hunting in ear shot thought I missed her and hit a tree. 

It's been pretty hot and humid for the last few weeks. Hoping for more comfortable conditions tomorrow. Good luck to all and stay safe!


----------



## jlh42581

fap1800 said:


> Wanted to throw this out there to any of the SE guys. I have any early version of the XOP hand climber that I’m looking to move. It’s basically the same as the LW. I thought I could be a climber guy, but truth be told, I’m a bit of a wuss. Lol! If anyone has interest let me know. $100. PM me and I can send pics.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW! thats a steal


----------



## jlh42581

Here's that big hen of the woods









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off

I shot this buck 9/17/2018 in 5C. I debated even hunting that day... It was 80* and raining off and on all day. But when I got off work, the rain stopped and I hit the woods. He stopped about 8 yards from my ladder stand 2 rows deep into the corn field.... I can't believe my season ended after a single day hunting. I still have a doe tag but with 72# of meat in the freezer, I don't think I'll need to shoot another deer. I'm thinking I'll just practice for indoor season....


----------



## Billy H

HalonShooter60X said:


> I shot this buck 9/17/2018 in 5C. I debated even hunting that day... It was 80* and raining off and on all day. But when I got off work, the rain stopped and I hit the woods. He stopped about 8 yards from my ladder stand 2 rows deep into the corn field.... I can't believe my season ended after a single day hunting. I still have a doe tag but with 72# of meat in the freezer, I don't think I'll need to shoot another deer. I'm thinking I'll just practice for indoor season....
> View attachment 6618219


Way to go. Congrats. He was probably so shocked from seeing a Norte Dame fan in Allentown fan he froze in his tracks.


----------



## justinc535

dougell said:


> That is the exact reason.On top of that,we still have a high percentage of hunters who resist change and oppose it.


I am 100% against it as a bow hunter. My problem is that our gun season is entirely too long, we allow rifle doe hunting for seven days, and antlered for 12. That's absurd. Cut both of those seasons in half and I'll be all in for Sunday hunting. If it's for the bow or muzzleloader hunters then I'm all for it, but no rifle hunter needs any extra days to throw lead 400 yards out into a cornfield.


----------



## Straw

Getting ready to head out for my first sit of the season in 2f


----------



## dougell

justinc535 said:


> I am 100% against it as a bow hunter. My problem is that our gun season is entirely too long, we allow rifle doe hunting for seven days, and antlered for 12. That's absurd. Cut both of those seasons in half and I'll be all in for Sunday hunting. If it's for the bow or muzzleloader hunters then I'm all for it, but no rifle hunter needs any extra days to throw lead 400 yards out into a cornfield.


That may be an issue near more populated but it's not an issue across the state.I strictly hunt DMAP'd land open to the public during rifle season and I never saw a person actually in the woods and I hunted 3 different counties.


----------



## vonfoust

justinc535 said:


> I am 100% against it as a bow hunter. My problem is that our gun season is entirely too long, we allow rifle doe hunting for seven days, and antlered for 12. That's absurd. Cut both of those seasons in half and I'll be all in for Sunday hunting. If it's for the bow or muzzleloader hunters then I'm all for it, but no rifle hunter needs any extra days to throw lead 400 yards out into a cornfield.


Fortunately we have a Game Commission with biologists paid to figure that out. These issues should be in their hands, not the legislature.


----------



## TauntoHawk

My opener success seemed to get the hunting juices going again a bit. Think I might need to pick up an out of state tag. My dad wants me to come to Ohio and hunt public near his lease but it's a long drive and my hunts are generally short in time frame. Im considering Maryland to save time and distance, not sure how worth it the public land is on no scouting or prep though. If I do id probably take a solo sleep in the car adventure to some of the larger tracts in Western MD in a few weeks.



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charman03

justinc535 said:


> I am 100% against it as a bow hunter. My problem is that our gun season is entirely too long, we allow rifle doe hunting for seven days, and antlered for 12. That's absurd. Cut both of those seasons in half and I'll be all in for Sunday hunting. If it's for the bow or muzzleloader hunters then I'm all for it, but no rifle hunter needs any extra days to throw lead 400 yards out into a cornfield.


Just unreal...another “Hunter” against additional hunting opportunities smfh


----------



## fap1800

TauntoHawk said:


> My opener success seemed to get the hunting juices going again a bit. Think I might need to pick up an out of state tag. My dad wants me to come to Ohio and hunt public near his lease but it's a long drive and my hunts are generally short in time frame. Im considering Maryland to save time and distance, not sure how worth it the public land is on no scouting or prep though. If I do id probably take a solo sleep in the car adventure to some of the larger tracts in Western MD in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


What about NY? Do you have access up there? I seem to recall you hunted the Southern Tier. I know there's some public up that way. Not as much as a hike as OH, but a good poke nonetheless.


----------



## justinc535

Charman03 said:


> Just unreal...another “Hunter” against additional hunting opportunities smfh












Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

vonfoust said:


> Fortunately we have a Game Commission with biologists paid to figure that out. These issues should be in their hands, not the legislature.


Agreed. If they decide the herd can handle it then I have no problem. The fact that this ridiculous Blue Law still exists is mind boggling. Same goes for buying a car on Sunday.


----------



## justinc535

We are all entitled to our own opinions. I'm basing mine on my experiences with 30+ shots in the first hour of every Saturday morning on neighboring properties that I sit with a rifle. It's dramatically reduced the population where I hunt. Biologically speaking, it's probably fine, but it's not great for those of us who work hard and take bow hunting seriously. I understand where you're coming from though. And I have zero scientific evidence. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

justinc535 said:


> We are all entitled to our own opinions. I'm basing mine on my experiences with 30+ shots in the first hour of every Saturday morning on neighboring properties that I sit with a rifle. It's dramatically reduced the population where I hunt. Biologically speaking, it's probably fine, but it's not great for those of us who work hard and take bow hunting seriously. I understand where you're coming from though. And I have zero scientific evidence.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I support the PGC having regulatory authority over sunday hunting.I also realize that the woods aren't empty during rifle season everywhere like they are in the northern tier.At this time,I'm not sure adding two more key days during rifle season would be a good idea.I'd just let that up the the PGC.


----------



## Charman03

Guys 2 extra days during gun season isn’t going to deplete the herd


----------



## nicko

Charman03 said:


> Guys 2 extra days during gun season isn’t going to deplete the herd


I agree. Once the woods get inundated with hunters, the deer know were to go to avoid the crowds. Now if we could just get rid of these damn EHD midges. 

I'm ok with a soft rollout of some Sundays for some game to gauge impact and then eventually go to all Sundays for all game. I'm sure duck hunters and small game hunters would like it as would turkey hunters. There are multiple hunting opportunities in PA for game aside from just deer.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Charman03 said:


> Guys 2 extra days during gun season isn’t going to deplete the herd


It's also not hard to adjust seasons. It seems to be ok in the other 40ish states that have Sunday hunting. Like many of us said there's a million ways to ease into it as well. Private land only at first, changed season length, select Sundays. Let's just move in the right direction and find a nice landing spot 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Yes I spent the last 12 years hunting the Catskills with my buddy who passed, mostly on land owned by various family members of his. Just not ready to return to our old stopping grounds yet. For now I'll take it as a to find a new adventure, I like the mountains so western MD has a draw. The reservoir lands just south of me look they would be just full of other "recreationers". The area of Southern Ohio my dad's lease is around looks like the public is all a giant thicket a snake would get stuck in not sure if 3 or 4 days would be enough to figure the place out that thick.


fap1800 said:


> What about NY? Do you have access up there? I seem to recall you hunted the Southern Tier. I know there's some public up that way. Not as much as a hike as OH, but a good poke nonetheless.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Well muzzleloader season started here oct 1st in sc. gun season starts oct 10 and goes till January first. You can hunt private down here on Sunday but not public. The national forest is a ghost town during the week cause guys think ya gotta have a lease and wanna be able to bait deer. 

I shot a p and y two weeks ago and laid eyes on a 140 plus tonight. This is with a 3 month long rifle and muzzleloader season. Granted I don’t hunt any private down here but it’s nice having the option. Why pa wont get with modern times is still mind boggling to me. 

Private land owners won’t be bothered and with the amount of public it would be fine. Hell the last 5-6 years I’ve seen a handful of guys during archery season in the big woods. Guys are lazy and don’t wanna put in the work in the big mtns. Hopefully someday it changes up there.


----------



## Billy H

I hunt an area where I always see red squirrels. This one right here proceeded to kick the ***** out of a pair of grey squirrels last night. Made for good entertainment particularly because grey squirrels tend to annoy me while on stand. Considering he was about half the size he gave the greys what they deserve.


----------



## Mathias

The reds amuse me at my place up north, but I’ve never seen one in this area.


----------



## Gangster II

Make Pa. Shotgun only, No Rifle. It's Hunting not shooting.

If the deer need a day off , Make it Wednesday.


----------



## PAbigbear

Gangster II said:


> Make Pa. Shotgun only, No Rifle. It's Hunting not shooting.
> 
> If the deer need a day off , Make it Wednesday.


With today's ammo slug guns are 200 yard guns in capable hands. How many deer are killed with a rifle over 200 yards? Not many, and next to none in the bigwoods


----------



## alancac98

HalonShooter60X said:


> I shot this buck 9/17/2018 in 5C. I debated even hunting that day... It was 80* and raining off and on all day. But when I got off work, the rain stopped and I hit the woods. He stopped about 8 yards from my ladder stand 2 rows deep into the corn field.... I can't believe my season ended after a single day hunting. I still have a doe tag but with 72# of meat in the freezer, I don't think I'll need to shoot another deer. I'm thinking I'll just practice for indoor season....
> View attachment 6618219


Nice buck Halon, Congratulations


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Just got a report of a “tree fungus” that killed off a lot of the foliage at camp in 2G ,southern Potter County in the Susquehannock State Forest. Any you guys from the NC Pa areas familiar with this? Does it kill the tree? Or just the leaves?


----------



## nicko

PAbigbear said:


> With today's ammo slug guns are 200 yard guns in capable hands. How many deer are killed with a rifle over 200 yards? Not many, and next to none in the bigwoods


The longest shot I ever took a deer with using a .30-06 was about 170 yards. All other shots well under 100 yards.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> The reds amuse me at my place up north, but I’ve never seen one in this area.


I only see them on one corner of a 125 acre patch. Lots of pine trees right there.


----------



## perryhunter4

Had a 6pt come through from top oak ridge underneath stand around 9:30, only deer seen. It's very humid here and even though it was moderately cool this morning my t-shirt was soaked this morning walking about a mile and a quarter. Had a ziplock bag to change and throw it in. Nice breeze going now...trying to figure out this evening.


----------



## PAbigbear

HNTRDAVE said:


> Just got a report of a “tree fungus” that killed off a lot of the foliage at camp in 2G ,southern Potter County in the Susquehannock State Forest. Any you guys from the NC Pa areas familiar with this? Does it kill the tree? Or just the leaves?


Anthracnose. Just a leaf fungus. They'll be fine next year. More more prevelent with all this rain.


----------



## perryhunter4

HNTRDAVE said:


> Just got a report of a “tree fungus” that killed off a lot of the foliage at camp in 2G ,southern Potter County in the Susquehannock State Forest. Any you guys from the NC Pa areas familiar with this? Does it kill the tree? Or just the leaves?


Oak Anthracnose. We have it in Central PA as well. Here is a link for you on this by Penn State.....https://ecosystems.psu.edu/research...on-of-oak-anthracnose-in-central-pennsylvania


----------



## cowdocdvm

While I’m totally on the fence about Sunday hunting I know one thing for sure. PA has tremendous tremendous hunting pressure. Comparing other states to PA is not a good comparison. I believe we need a shorter rifle season. That’s me. The other thing the north central region needs is a more liberal bear season.


----------



## justinc535

cowdocdvm said:


> While I’m totally on the fence about Sunday hunting I know one thing for sure. PA has tremendous tremendous hunting pressure. Comparing other states to PA is not a good comparison. I believe we need a shorter rifle season. That’s me. The other thing the north central region needs is a more liberal bear season.


This. Last year Pennsylvania sold 984k hunting licenses, the only state which sold more was Texas (1.1 mill) and they are quadruple the size of PA in terms of surface area. The next closest was Michigan with about 260k less than PA. There's a reason why serious hunters with the time and finances to do so, go to the Midwest to hunt. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

I found ANOTHER massive hen this morning

Also this guy on cam, not bad for public









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcbowhunt

Couldn’t agree more with cow doc and Justin. It’s a state steeped in hunting tradition, however when you let tradition get in the way of progress it’s a recipe for disaster. The seasons and bag limits should be set by zone- 2 weeks rifle seasons may work well in the NW zones, but are ridiculous in the urban zones. The state is large and diverse so to think seasons are set as if its all equal is silly IMHO. My days off deer hunting are spent in the Midwest where pressure and short gun seasons allow for mature deer.


----------



## Mathias

Mcbowhunt said:


> Couldn’t agree more with cow doc and Justin. It’s a state steeped in hunting tradition, however when you let tradition get in the way of progress it’s a recipe for disaster. The seasons and bag limits should be set by zone- 2 weeks rifle seasons may work well in the NW zones, but are ridiculous in the urban zones. The state is large and diverse so to think seasons are set as if its all equal is silly IMHO. My days off deer hunting are spent in the Midwest where pressure and short gun seasons allow for mature deer.


Well said.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

PAbigbear said:


> Anthracnose. Just a leaf fungus. They'll be fine next year. More more prevelent with all this rain.


Thanks. My most productive stand is in that area. May need a plan B?


----------



## PAbigbear

HNTRDAVE said:


> Thanks. My most productive stand is in that area. May need a plan B?


I assume you're talking about an oak stand. Red oak acorn crop is pretty light almost every where I've been. Chestnut oaks are pretty decent though. I dont think the anthracnose had much effect on acorn production since most were set beforehand.


----------



## fap1800

My oldest connected on his first deer. 27 yards. She only ran 50 yards and crashed just out of sight. He was super excited.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerald Barris

fap1800 said:


> My oldest connected on his first deer. 27 yards. She only ran 50 yards and crashed just out of sight. He was super excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AWESOME he looks Happy! Great work! Nice doe


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> My oldest connected on his first deer. 27 yards. She only ran 50 yards and crashed just out of sight. He was super excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats fap!


----------



## TauntoHawk

That's awesome, way to go kid! Great shot


fap1800 said:


> My oldest connected on his first deer. 27 yards. She only ran 50 yards and crashed just out of sight. He was super excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Thanks, guys. Just a real proud moment and to see his excitement was incredibly awesome. I had the camera ready to roll but they came in so quick and caught us a bit off guard that I didn’t want to chance blowing it for him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggler1220

Oh no, not a single post yet today. Now Pennsylvania has put a stop to posting on AT on Sundays too....


----------



## jlh42581

I scouted this morning and damn near died. Man these mountains will punish you. Found puffball and turkey tail mushrooms today. High rubs too but a punishing walk.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charman03

Diggler1220 said:


> Oh no, not a single post yet today. Now Pennsylvania has put a stop to posting on AT on Sundays too....



All the no Sunday guys are busy watching nfl commercials


----------



## Billy H

fap1800 said:


> My oldest connected on his first deer. 27 yards. She only ran 50 yards and crashed just out of sight. He was super excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good stuff congrats to you both


----------



## perryhunter4

Congrats to your boy FAP!! Great shot too!!


----------



## Mathias

Proud Dad moment, congrats guys!


----------



## alancac98

fap1800 said:


> My oldest connected on his first deer. 27 yards. She only ran 50 yards and crashed just out of sight. He was super excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats to you and your son FAP. He sure looks happy. That was a great shot - you trained him well!


----------



## dougell

fap1800 said:


> My oldest connected on his first deer. 27 yards. She only ran 50 yards and crashed just out of sight. He was super excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic Fap.Hunting will never be the same again.


----------



## dougell

My kid killed his second doe of the year sat morning.We took care of her,got her in the fridge and then took the dog out for some birds.It was getting late,way too warm and the fields were worked over pretty good but she managed about 10 good points,4 flushes






and Jordan dropped a couple birds before getting rained out


----------



## vonfoust

fap1800 said:


> My oldest connected on his first deer. 27 yards. She only ran 50 yards and crashed just out of sight. He was super excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic! Congratulations!



dougell said:


> My kid killed his second doe of the year sat morning.We took care of her,got her in the fridge and then took the dog out for some birds.It was getting late,way too warm and the fields were worked over pretty good but she managed about 10 good points,4 flushes
> View attachment 6620611
> and Jordan dropped a couple birds before getting rained out


We got rained out in the morning and by afternoon/evening it was just too hot for my labs and my son had a community service project to be at as well. Good to see some kids are getting after birds, it's my son's second favorite type of hunting now that I took him elk hunting.


----------



## yetihunter1

TauntoHawk said:


> Yes I spent the last 12 years hunting the Catskills with my buddy who passed, mostly on land owned by various family members of his. Just not ready to return to our old stopping grounds yet. For now I'll take it as a to find a new adventure, I like the mountains so western MD has a draw. The reservoir lands just south of me look they would be just full of other "recreationers". The area of Southern Ohio my dad's lease is around looks like the public is all a giant thicket a snake would get stuck in not sure if 3 or 4 days would be enough to figure the place out that thick.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


There are lots of opportunities in MD, Im a big fan of the two big resevoirs, Loch Raven and Liberty. They are so big that you can get well away from any other crowds, even more so if you use a boat to access. A lot of the public also does reservation hunts, where they only let a certain number of guys on each day you and you have to reserve the days you want to hunt. I believe its a first come first served in the reservation process. Lots of deer on the eastern shore too along with the chance at a Sika deer in Dorchester county. Also, there are lots of larger farms that look ripe for door knocking right over the PA MD line. I would say give MD a shot.


----------



## yetihunter1

fap1800 said:


> My oldest connected on his first deer. 27 yards. She only ran 50 yards and crashed just out of sight. He was super excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's great! Congrats to you and your son!


----------



## Matt Musto

Congrats Colin!


----------



## K_pap21

Havent heard of many PA fellas connecting on bucks yet this year... Glad im not the only one! Congrats to Colin that is very cool!


----------



## Mathias

Years past, I was out every available moment it seemed. This year, I’ve been out once, on the opener upstate. Not one sit down home. With the temps and the precipitation I’ve had no desire to venture out.
Now there’s finally some relief coming in the weather and that’ll light the fire for sure.
Looking forward to 10 days on the farm in Tennessee too.


----------



## nicko

Heading up to Potter this week for Thursday through Saturday. Thursday storm is going to bring a good temperature swing.


----------



## KylePA

Mathias said:


> Years past, I was out every available moment it seemed. This year, I’ve been out once, on the opener upstate. Not one sit down home. With the temps and the precipitation I’ve had no desire to venture out.
> Now there’s finally some relief coming in the weather and that’ll light the fire for sure.
> Looking forward to 10 days on the farm in Tennessee too.



I have been out a few times this year, not as many times as previous years as well. I have been meaning to just walk out back and hunt some mornings but the weather, heat, etc. has me feeling less than motivated. I'm looking forward to the big temp swing later in the week.


----------



## Mathias

...and the mosquitoes!


----------



## HNTRDAVE

nicko said:


> Heading up to Potter this week for Thursday through Saturday. Thursday storm is going to bring a good temperature swing.


Goodluck Nicko. And finally some good weather.


----------



## yetihunter1

that's the blood part or the Blood, Sweat and Tears of hunting....right?



Mathias said:


> ...and the mosquitoes!


----------



## fap1800

They're horrible. They even manage to find their way into the house. I literally just got bit here in my office...twice!


----------



## cowdocdvm

The mosquitoes here in 2g are no joke! I’ve been wanting to get out and try to get a handle on some bear movement and it’s really unbearable...no pun intended lol. This weekend should knock them back for the year I hope


----------



## Jerald Barris

nicko said:


> Heading up to Potter this week for Thursday through Saturday. Thursday storm is going to bring a good temperature swing.


Good luck!


----------



## perryhunter4

dougell said:


> My kid killed his second doe of the year sat morning.We took care of her,got her in the fridge and then took the dog out for some birds.It was getting late,way too warm and the fields were worked over pretty good but she managed about 10 good points,4 flushes
> View attachment 6620611
> and Jordan dropped a couple birds before getting rained out


Congrats to your boy!


----------



## PaBone

I just got back from Wayne National and man was it hot and humid and mosquitos were unbearable. There were more acorns in Wayne than I have ever seen and you could skate on white acorns in places. But finding white acorns doesn't allows mean your going to find deer. Finally Sunday afternoon I found some white acorns that had good deer sign and buck sign that was made from a good buck. I was a couple of miles back in wearing just hiking gear and decided with this heat I would return when there was better weather. I only saw three does when I did hunt and probably spent more time scouting and running trails in the area.


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

With it being a cool 69 degrees this morning it was hard to go out but with the day off work and I know I can't shoot one in bed so I decided to go out. I really wasn't expecting a whole lot because of the temps. but you never know. So even with it being warm the deer will still need to eat. He snuck in on me on a oak flat between the fields and the bedding. This buck was the 6th buck that I had seen this morning.









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzypower

Nice work!


----------



## nicko

Congrats 3 blade. He’s a nice one!


----------



## Mathias

Congrats 3 Blade, nice buck!


----------



## PaBone

Congrats 3 Blade, Nice buck.


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Thank you guys! Good luck to all of you! The end of the week should be fantastic! Shoot strait.


----------



## Mathias

Any of you sePa guys seeing a lot of P&Y class :spider: right now :mg:


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> Any of you sePa guys seeing a lot of P&Y class :spider: right now :mg:


I climbed a shag bark the other day and they were piling out from underneath the bark the whole way up.....it was like a horror movie....


----------



## vonfoust

Congrats 3 blade!


----------



## goathillinpa

Congrats 3 Blade!


----------



## j.d.m.

Mathias said:


> Any of you sePa guys seeing a lot of P&Y class :spider: right now :mg:


They are all over. When we go for walks around town in the evenings, I usually walk in the streets because they make webs from the stop signs to the shrubs, trapping us humans in the face when walking through. I will never forget that moment years ago when putting my face in a web and having not only a p&y, but a booner right on my cheek. Yeah.... I flipped and screameed like a 5 yr old girl.


----------



## nick060200

3 Blade Rage said:


> With it being a cool 69 degrees this morning it was hard to go out but with the day off work and I know I can't shoot one in bed so I decided to go out. I really wasn't expecting a whole lot because of the temps. but you never know. So even with it being warm the deer will still need to eat. He snuck in on me on a oak flat between the fields and the bedding. This buck was the 6th buck that I had seen this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


That's a great deer. Looks like a 5.5year old just looking at his face. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Nice buck right there. Congrats


----------



## full moon64

3 Blade Rage said:


> With it being a cool 69 degrees this morning it was hard to go out but with the day off work and I know I can't shoot one in bed so I decided to go out. I really wasn't expecting a whole lot because of the temps. but you never know. So even with it being warm the deer will still need to eat. He snuck in on me on a oak flat between the fields and the bedding. This buck was the 6th buck that I had seen this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


:darkbeer: congrats


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Thank you guys! He definetly was a good buck. I figured he is atleast 3 but I I'm not sure. He definely has a big noggin and was starting to get alot of grays. Lol 
I had a heck of a time getting him up in the truck myself. Damn I'm getting old. I'm going to get a european mount done so I will.see if I can get him aged.


----------



## davydtune

Nice buck! 

Those damn skeeters almost killed me Saturday night :mg: Have not seen bugs that bad since the last time I was in Quebec on a spring bear hunt. I haven't been out since :darkbeer:


----------



## K_pap21

Cant wait for this cold snap to hopefully knock some of the bugs down. Its been horrible


----------



## vonfoust

3 Blade Rage said:


> Thank you guys! He definetly was a good buck. I figured he is atleast 3 but I I'm not sure. He definely has a big noggin and was starting to get alot of grays. Lol
> I had a heck of a time getting him up in the truck myself. Damn I'm getting old. I'm going to get a european mount done so I will.see if I can get him aged.


https://deerage.com/

It was $25 last time I did it.


----------



## franco3190

so far havent been able to go, but next week i will be there all week! hopefully its a success. last season was brutal


----------



## Mathias

Looks like this horrible, humid, summer like weather is finally going to go away.
Let the hunting begin!


----------



## justinc535

Mathias said:


> Looks like this horrible, humid, summer like weather is finally going to go away.
> Let the hunting begin!


Send those spawn of Satan mosquitos back to where they belong! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Mosquitoes, spiders and lantern flies.... 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> Mosquitoes, spiders and lantern flies....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Don't forget the midges carrying EHD...I really dislike them...


----------



## Mathias

True

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Good first half day up in Potter. Pulled in to the property about 1:30 PM, got dressed and went to check a trail cam. The SD card never fully seated and I got zero images. Replaced the stand that Porcupines destroyed and went to go sit another stand. Bumped a couple deer on the way in, decided to set up a stand and climbing sticks set in that location and saw six deer total in a few hours. Got busted drawing on one doe, got a full draw on another but she never turnex broadside, wind was swirling as the temperature dropped and she winded me. I Left the stand set up where it was and will be hunting it again tomorrow morning. Early morning temperatures should be hovering right around 40.


----------



## davydtune

Doh :doh: missed a doe last night, misjudged a bit a shot right under her.....damned tunnel vision, lol! I was in a blind I hunted turkeys from in the spring and never go back to the farm to take it down. Had 5 come in, (2) mamas and (3) little ones. Waited and waited to get a shot at the biggest. On a side note I wasn't sure what I'd find in the blind since I hadn't been in it since I shot a gobbler from it the 2nd week of turkey, suspicions were right :mg: I got to share the blind with a bunch of big ass wolf spiders! I figured if I left them alone then they would leave me alone and that's how that went, lol!


----------



## Ebard22

Just got settled for my first PA hunt this year. A little breezy but a beautiful morning. Hopefully something cones of it. Davy we are INFESTED with wolf spiders at my house right now! Wife is less than thrilled about it.


----------



## K_pap21

Watching the clock until 3:00 when I can leave work and get in the stand. Finally some cold weather - good luck to everyone this weekend.


----------



## Dietter700

I'm doing the exact same thing. I just got back from my Honeymoon last Saturday and have been itching to get in the woods like non other. Looking forward to this cold front that's upon us.


----------



## dougell

Cool but windy up here.Didn't see a single deer out and about when I took my kid to the bus stop at 6:45.I did a big loop to finish my coffee and not much seemed to be moving.I'm gonna try to leave work a little early today to get the kid and dog out and probably do the same tomorrow.We'll hit the woods in the afternoon but it's supposed to rain in the morning.


----------



## KylePA

Made it out behind the house this morning, finally felt like fall out there. Didn't see a deer, only 3 foxes moving including one working on a fresh den about 30 yards from my stand. Never could bring myself to run an arrow through one, but if I don't start seeing deer soon, going to need to pick up a fur bearer license as my trigger finger is getting itchy...

Took a 1/2 day at work and will be in a tree later tonight hoping they are on their feet.


----------



## justinc535

Nothing gets me more amped this time of year than looking outside and seeing the leaves fall and then hearing everyone say they're starting to leave work early on Fridays! Doe patrol for the next couple of weekends and then game on!


----------



## jlh42581

I wont have enough time when i leave to be in a stand, ground hunting what little time i get tonight. Im probably going to check on deer sign more than anything and make a few mock scrapes.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

nicko said:


> Good first half day up in Potter. Pulled in to the property about 1:30 PM, got dressed and went to check a trail cam. The SD card never fully seated and I got zero images. Replaced the stand that Porcupines destroyed and went to go sit another stand. Bumped a couple deer on the way in, decided to set up a stand and climbing sticks set in that location and saw six deer total in a few hours. Got busted drawing on one doe, got a full draw on another but she never turnex broadside, wind was swirling as the temperature dropped and she winded me. I Left the stand set up where it was and will be hunting it again tomorrow morning. Early morning temperatures should be hovering right around 40.


Keep the potter reports coming! Love it up there. Goodluck.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Three buddies out last night and this morning...buddy at Hopewell saw 4 buck this morning before 8, missed a "decent 10" - he's been around and knows what he's doing so I'm guessing it was a good one. A buddy in shot a doe last night and a small 7-point (his first buck with a bow) in North Coventry this morning, shot both from the same tree. Another in Ridley killed a doe yesterday and "screwed-up" don't know exactly what that means yet on a nice 8-point at first light, but did kill another doe around 9:30...

This small front had them on their feet, at least this morning...I was hoping to get out, but it wasn't meant to be...

Joe


----------



## alancac98

A buddy of mine just got this buck last night. He has watched it all summer on his game cameras. Thing is, he and his wife booked a Florida trip for the first week of archery season, so he was chomping at the bit to hunt it. It came out early yesterday evening behind a doe, made a few wheezes, and walked within 25 yards of his stand. It only went 40 yards before piling up, which he has never seen before. He says it's a 14 point with 24 inch inside spread. Notice the right beam and how it dips over. Old deer with a whole lot of character. The wierd things is - he has no idea where this deer came from. He has hunted this property for the last 5 years. Last year, there was no deer that he thinks could have produced that rack this year. Last year, the only thing that was around was an 8 point with about a 16 inch spread. Needless to say, he is beyond exited. He has never killed a "wall" hanger - until now!!!

View attachment 6624381


----------



## alancac98

Couple of other pics.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Woof that's a pretty deer.. Give me a deer with character over a perfect rack any day 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Great buck, love the character too.


----------



## nick060200

Very cool deer

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

TauntoHawk said:


> Woof that's a pretty deer.. Give me a deer with character over a perfect rack any day
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I agree on the character too Taunto....love non-typicals. Congrats to your buddy on a fine buck alanacac.


----------



## nicko

Deadzone today in Potter. In the woods from 6am to 7pm and didn’t see one deer or even a tail. Possible rain in the forecast for tomorrow morning. When the alarm goes off at 5 AM, if it is raining, I am going to back to bed. No desire to sit in 40° or less weather and raining.

Weather was seasonably cold… Low of 39° but windy all day. 30 degree temperature swing from yesterday to today. I never see good deer movement on the first day of a significant change or shift in the weather conditions.


----------



## Jerald Barris

Well I ended my 2018 archery season with a buck last night. Came into my bleat and grunt. High angle 35 yard shot (he was below me by about 50 feet). He went about 80-100. Great blood trail the whole way. Very happy with him. I had missed several times last year and it's been a few years since my last buck! I called my shot to before I went. I have to leave for a 4 hour plus drive to Harrisburg this morning. It's been a long night but he's in the freezer!


----------



## nicko

Good to see some bucks hitting the ground. Congrats guys.

Alarm went off at 5am and rain outside so I went back to bed and sitting out the last day of this trip. Sit down breakfast instead of out of a wrapper and heading home.


----------



## Mathias

Finally turns autumn and it _still_ won’t stop raining


----------



## TauntoHawk

I had plans to do some doe hunting this morning but the rain shut that urge down, I snooze another hour then butchered my buck up. Meat looked great with a 14 day age at 40 degrees in the walk in. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Hunted on the ground last night, was really neat. Had a buck walk in at last light to five feet, just a little dude. He hit my scent stream and straight panicked. He couldn't leave fast enough, he tripped three times and fell twice getting off the point.

Scouted before that an area I picked on the map, red oaks, no mast, not even a track. Lots of old sign for future years.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## HNTRDAVE

TauntoHawk said:


> I had plans to do some doe hunting this morning but the rain shut that urge down, I snooze another hour then butchered my buck up. Meat looked great with a 14 day age at 40 degrees in the walk in.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Taunto, curious about your walk in setup? Meat sounds real good.


----------



## TauntoHawk

During a renovation project for in law quarters my dad put in a 40x48 garage so we finally had the space. We shopped the farming news and found some used clip together walk in cooler panels and a door for an 8x10 set up. Cut a hole in one panel and put a regular window air conditioner in it, then we got a unit called "cool bot" that overrides the thermostat you can set that down to whatever temp you want. A reinforced bar and some hangers and you could fit a bunch of deer in there and let them hang. 




HNTRDAVE said:


> Taunto, curious about your walk in setup? Meat sounds real good.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Great job man, nice deer


Jerald Barris said:


> Well I ended my 2018 archery season with a buck last night. Came into my bleat and grunt. High angle 35 yard shot (he was below me by about 50 feet). He went about 80-100. Great blood trail the whole way. Very happy with him. I had missed several times last year and it's been a few years since my last buck! I called my shot to before I went. I have to leave for a 4 hour plus drive to Harrisburg this morning. It's been a long night but he's in the freezer!
> View attachment 6624867
> View attachment 6624869


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## HNTRDAVE

TauntoHawk said:


> During a renovation project for in law quarters my dad put in a 40x48 garage so we finally had the space. We shopped the farming news and found some used clip together walk in cooler panels and a door for an 8x10 set up. Cut a hole in one panel and put a regular window air conditioner in it, then we got a unit called "cool bot" that overrides the thermostat you can set that down to whatever temp you want. A reinforced bar and some hangers and you could fit a bunch of deer in there and let them hang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk




Awesome.Sounds like a good setup. The guy who does my euromounts has that coolbot also. Take care.


----------



## Jerald Barris

Thank you you also!


----------



## Spency

Congrats to all who have put tags on so far and good luck to everyone this evening.

I've been out a few mornings, but my first night out this season.


----------



## nicko

Weather forecast looks like we may hopefully get a frost some time later this week to kill off these damn EHD midges.


----------



## PAbigbear

TauntoHawk said:


> During a renovation project for in law quarters my dad put in a 40x48 garage so we finally had the space. We shopped the farming news and found some used clip together walk in cooler panels and a door for an 8x10 set up. Cut a hole in one panel and put a regular window air conditioner in it, then we got a unit called "cool bot" that overrides the thermostat you can set that down to whatever temp you want. A reinforced bar and some hangers and you could fit a bunch of deer in there and let them hang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Where did you get your cool bot? I have a walk in unit now that's probably 50+ years old. It's been giving me issues. I have a refrigeration guy coming Monday to look at it. Thinking about scratching that and going with the cool bot.


----------



## fap1800

In for the first evening sit of the season. Got a decent wind and am hoping for a doe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spency

Just watched a little 6 take it out on a sapling . 6 does feeding on acorns in the area also.

Wind is whipping pretty good and keeps changing directions. In gonna be lucky if I dont get busted.


----------



## Billy H

I watched a big bodied 5 fart around for an hour and a half tonight. Back and forth, lay down get up Repeatedly. Just giving every shot angle a hunter would ever want. Saw some doe a little to far to reach. Was a good sit.


----------



## rogersb

Was covered up in doe on public land tonight. That has never happened before. I saw 5 last night and thought that was good. I shot a doe tonight at 20 yards and when I shot I had 4 others inside 20 yards and atleast another 4 around 50 yards. There were so many walking in and out of view it was hard to keep track. No buck seen from stand yet.


----------



## Spency

Ended up seeing at least 11 different does and two small bucks. Was on a big chunk of game lands in Elk County. About 2.5 miles in from the closest gate. 

Watched both of the bucks rub tress and nose the does around a little.

Probably the most deer I've ever seen in one sit on public land.


----------



## TauntoHawk

PAbigbear said:


> Where did you get your cool bot? I have a walk in unit now that's probably 50+ years old. It's been giving me issues. I have a refrigeration guy coming Monday to look at it. Thinking about scratching that and going with the cool bot.


I don't remember it was pretty readily available online.. Amazon, home Dept, Cabela's, storeitcold bunch of places had it I places had it probably got it from Amazon or Cabela's 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

Nice cool weather, STILL rained for am sit. Saw one little doe. Sat in good lush green food plots for evening, saw nothing. No rubs, no scrapes, barely any doe either. All the corn is still up cause the ground is way too wet to cut it. At this rate, corn will be up till ground freezes solid.


----------



## Billy H

They are cutting corn here as of last week.


----------



## justinc535

j.d.m. said:


> Nice cool weather, STILL rained for am sit. Saw one little doe. Sat in good lush green food plots for evening, saw nothing. No rubs, no scrapes, barely any doe either. All the corn is still up cause the ground is way too wet to cut it. At this rate, corn will be up till ground freezes solid.


The acorn crop is just too abundant this year but you're smart. Leave them go and hunt outside food sources for another week or two then hammer in on those timber lots with the acorns. I shot a doe last night in a bean field that was cut Friday morning. But that area doesn't have a ton of oaks. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

I didn't see a ton yesterday either. In the morning I had a spike come in and work a mock scrape, and then two does a little off (and some turkeys)...sat til 1. The evening sit I didn't see a deer. I heard very, very few muzzy shots all day as well. Corn is still standing all around me as well, not sure when it's coming off either. I did get to jump in a close stand for an hour Friday evening (I usually never get home prior to dark) and saw 11 (passed on a 6). Looking forward to my annual Missouri trip in 2 weeks (killed my 2 largest bucks last 2 of 3 years out there). Weather seems to have broken and fall is finally here.


----------



## Billy H

perryhunter4 said:


> I heard very, very few muzzy shots all day as well.


Holy crap! Forgot all about that ridiculous season. Got to find my flo orange.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Holy crap! Forgot all about that ridiculous season. Got to find my flo orange.


Same here. Ugh!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> They are cutting corn here as of last week.


Lists of corn in 5D came down
Last week, talked with two other farmers, many of the beans are coming down end of this week, early next...

It’s that time!


----------



## j.d.m.

Also don't forget the junior/ old timer doe rifle season last half of this week. Pure archery season is over for the year. It's now the cluster @$?& season. The pressure will be on in the timber especially with cooler temps that appear to be here to stay. Be careful out there.


----------



## jacobh

Nocturnal deer. With small game they get the deer on their feet.


----------



## Mathias

j.d.m. said:


> Also don't forget the junior/ old timer doe rifle season last half of this week. Pure archery season is over for the year. It's now the cluster @$?& season. The pressure will be on in the timber especially with cooler temps that appear to be here to stay. Be careful out there.


At my place in 3C, I never realized how many neighbors I really had until the ‘early’ rifle season nonsense began,and _apparently _ they’re all real old or real young. Maybe some casino buses diverted...


----------



## Mathias

Billy H said:


> Holy crap! Forgot all about that ridiculous season. Got to find my flo orange.



Sheer stupidity these early gun seasons.


----------



## rogersb

Went to find my doe this morning and didn't have to do a track job. I carry toilet paper to mark blood and last night I threw some down where I shot the deer. I went to the toilet paper and saw a bear about 60 yards away right where I thought the deer was. I had to yell, holler, and wave my arms to get him gone. Must've just got there because there was almost no damage to the deer and no damage to any of the meat.


----------



## davydtune

Got some meats Saturday AM


----------



## davydtune

Congrats all that have connected and to those that haven't no sweat it's only beginning :wink: This cold weather and other hunters had deer moving this weekend.


----------



## j.d.m.

rogersb said:


> Went to find my doe this morning and didn't have to do a track job. I carry toilet paper to mark blood and last night I threw some down where I shot the deer. I went to the toilet paper and saw a bear about 60 yards away right where I thought the deer was. I had to yell, holler, and wave my arms to get him gone. Must've just got there because there was almost no damage to the deer and no damage to any of the meat.


Lucky you. That could have ended very differently had the bear been protective of his find. I know for a fact, that if I have to leave a deer lay overnight up in 3b, it will most likely be a gonner by morning. Between bear, fox, coyote, dead deer have no chance to lay overnight.


----------



## K_pap21

Cool temps this week. Gotta figure we see some bucks hitting the ground. Who's it gonna be???


----------



## dougell

We hunted birds friday afternoon and most of saturday.We did and afternoon hunt on saturday and I killed another doe.My son had a slammer come by at 30 yards but he's not allowed to shoot past 20.He committed to using a compound last year but it wouldn't surprise me to see his crossbow get dusted off.


----------



## justinc535

dougell said:


> We hunted birds friday afternoon and most of saturday.We did and afternoon hunt on saturday and I killed another doe.My son had a slammer come by at 30 yards but he's not allowed to shoot past 20.He committed to using a compound last year but it wouldn't surprise me to see his crossbow get dusted off.


Props to your son, man. No disrespect to you or my father at all, but if a slammer came walking past me at 30 and I'd shot 30 comfortably at his age, whether dad said 20 yards max or not, I'd let it rip and ask for forgiveness later


----------



## yetihunter1

alancac98 said:


> A buddy of mine just got this buck last night. He has watched it all summer on his game cameras. Thing is, he and his wife booked a Florida trip for the first week of archery season, so he was chomping at the bit to hunt it. It came out early yesterday evening behind a doe, made a few wheezes, and walked within 25 yards of his stand. It only went 40 yards before piling up, which he has never seen before. He says it's a 14 point with 24 inch inside spread. Notice the right beam and how it dips over. Old deer with a whole lot of character. The wierd things is - he has no idea where this deer came from. He has hunted this property for the last 5 years. Last year, there was no deer that he thinks could have produced that rack this year. Last year, the only thing that was around was an 8 point with about a 16 inch spread. Needless to say, he is beyond exited. He has never killed a "wall" hanger - until now!!!
> 
> View attachment 6624381
> View attachment 6624383


Great buck, congrats to your friend!


----------



## yetihunter1

TauntoHawk said:


> I had plans to do some doe hunting this morning but the rain shut that urge down, I snooze another hour then butchered my buck up. Meat looked great with a 14 day age at 40 degrees in the walk in.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


bet that meat was super tender after you got that deer trimmed up


----------



## superslamsam

Got the porcupine the first day of the season and got the doe Friday night. Excellent video of both, look for a youtube video later. haha. Congrats to everyone that's been successful and good luck to everyone out there still going at it. Love seeing everyone's pics!!!


----------



## scPAbowhunter

Got out Friday evening after getting off work a little early. Didn't see any deer till about 6pm and heard leaves rustling but it didn't sound like squirrels. Then I thought I heard antlers crashing together and sure enough, saw the nice 3 1/2 8 point with about an 18" spread pushing around a very nice up-in-coming 6 point. Even though it seems early, they weren't just messing around. Pretty good fight for a few minutes before I put down the binoculars and picked up the bow in case they came my way. Saw two tails running down through the wood which I figured was the bigger on chasing off the smaller one. These two bucks have been running together all summer and I think the big 8 is telling the smaller bucks that it's time to go off own their own and leave him go about his business. My old man had another one of the bigger bucks we've been seeing hang out in a nearby field and he said he was with 4 other bucks. The bigger one was getting pretty agitated with the smaller ones messing with him. Didn't go out Saturday AM due to the rain but made it out Saturday evening but only saw 2 doe at a distance. Was surprised I didn't see more deer with rain clearing out and the cooler temps but Friday night was fun. Just a small taste of what I hope is to come in a couple weeks.


----------



## Lcavok99

Has anyone ever hunted the Indiana County area? I’m new to the area (going to school at IUP) and have been having a hard time finding places to go. Using onxmaps it seems that there isn’t a lot of good public land access. If anyone can point me in the right direction or has some experiences hunting around the area they could share, I’d greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Mathias

Cooler weather seeing some movement in the yard


----------



## arrowflinger73

Lcavok99 said:


> Has anyone ever hunted the Indiana County area? I’m new to the area (going to school at IUP) and have been having a hard time finding places to go. Using onxmaps it seems that there isn’t a lot of good public land access. If anyone can point me in the right direction or has some experiences hunting around the area they could share, I’d greatly appreciate it.


Looks like there are 3 game lands in Indiana county #s 248 273 and 276

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowflinger73

248 boarders two lick creek reservoir 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Boy he's wide for his age


Mathias said:


> Cooler weather seeing some movement in the yard
> View attachment 6627077


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## justinc535

Took the words right outta my mouth. 18" at 2.5 could be a monster in the making


TauntoHawk said:


> Boy he's wide for his age
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Some real studs here, last season saw the largest buck of my life....once, at 100 yards

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## superslamsam

Lcavok99 said:


> Has anyone ever hunted the Indiana County area? I’m new to the area (going to school at IUP) and have been having a hard time finding places to go. Using onxmaps it seems that there isn’t a lot of good public land access. If anyone can point me in the right direction or has some experiences hunting around the area they could share, I’d greatly appreciate it.


Sent you a PM.


----------



## arrowflinger73

Scents what does everyone use? Or do you think using them spooks deer? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## justinc535

I've never had them work one time. I use tinks doe p on my boots all season long but that's it. Curious what others have to say


arrowflinger73 said:


> Scents what does everyone use? Or do you think using them spooks deer?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

arrowflinger73 said:


> Scents what does everyone use? Or do you think using them spooks deer?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Not a big fan of scent. That said last year I had a brand new set of leather boots, they smelled so I rubbed some ever calm on them before walking in. I'll be damned if an 11 point didnt walk right in my tracks to 20 yards and I filled my tag. I'm still convinced it was probably coincidence and I'm back to not using any scent at all. If they smell your deer scent they probably smell you as well.


----------



## dougell

justinc535 said:


> Props to your son, man. No disrespect to you or my father at all, but if a slammer came walking past me at 30 and I'd shot 30 comfortably at his age, whether dad said 20 yards max or not, I'd let it rip and ask for forgiveness later


I'm not gonna give details but he's asked for foregiveness rather than permission twice before and it didn't end up well for him.He's shooting a bowtech fuel at 50lbs but his draw length is only 23".He committed to using a compound the last two years and so far he's killed 4 deer with it and I don't think any of them were more than 15 yards.He's fine shooting 30 yards at 3D shoots but 20 yards is pushing it to be honest.He can stick them in the vitals every time at 25 yards when we practice,It's a whole different ball game when you have adrenaline,heavy cloths and you need to make a quick decision.That form that you practice all year to perfect can go out the window pretty quick.I'm close by but I'm not in the same tree as him so he has to make the right decisions.When he was 8 years old we were still hunting on the first day of rifle season and caught a spike bedded down about 40 yards away,quartering away.He was carrying a bog pod and I handed him the rifle.The deer jumped up at the shot,ran at us and stopped about 80 yards away.I was glassing it,waiting for it to fall and then BOOM,he shot again.I never gave him the green light to shoot and honestly,never knew he chambered another round.I almost beat him like an unwanted step-child.He missed the first shot because he shot at it's head,which whizzed me off.The second shot he hit it high in the rear leg.We chased that deer in and out of multiple ravines before he got a chance to finish it off.He felt terrible about making that deer suffer and I let him have it pretty good.It wasn't a celebration dragging that deer out.He's been pretty conscious of the shots he takes ever since and hasn't wounded any.


----------



## jlh42581

Deer scents work, especially in mock scrapes. You do have to think about how you go about using them. How they are traditionally told to be used poses that very problem presented above where you want the deer to walk where you did.


----------



## K_pap21

Seeing deer hammering cut corn in the last week - farmer who owns the land I hunt on just cut his corn. watching the clock to get out of work and get out there for a couple hours tonight. anyone else hunting cut corn recently?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Harmons Scents have been very good - their scrape blend and triple heat have lead to the demise of 3 of the 5 shoulder mounts I have and all 7 of the Euros...but its not just about the scent as it is how/when its used...I use the triple heat in large volumes...I will choose one of my preselected morning spots, but sit it the night before...as I leave I will saturate the area with the triple heat (perhaps using he entire 2oz bottle), always taking care to keep it at ground level....I will likely make 2-4 scrapes (with 1-2 being within bow range of my stand) using light mists of their scrape blend in the scrapes AND make 2-4 fake rubs with the back of my hand saw within range of my stand...can't tell you how many times I will have multiple buck pour through in the AM looking....

My simpleton theory....they run through over night, smell the brothel, and figure, I'll stop back later. Have even had doe, with buck trailing the run circles in the area, my theory - they're looking for the other gals that might get this boy off of here rear....

There are plenty who will argue there is a science to it and every deer knows the scent of others in the area, etc...All that I can say is that when used in the right areas, under the right conditions, Harmons Scents have absolutely made a difference for me and for the few member of my family who have asked for my thoughts and actually followed through...

Have also had decent success with Trophy Blend Stick The Herd - most of the success with this has been out west, but have had similar experinces to Matt in which they actually walked in my footsteps looking for something as opposed to running the other way when they him my boot path. I believe Trophy Blend is now Hard on the Trail or HOTT Scents...Mark Mason is the owner, he's an AT Sponsor.

Hope I gave you something to think about.

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

Looks like we are going to get 32 degree temps on Thursday in some of the EHD spots I hunt. Hoping this will finally kill those stinking midges. 

Joe that is in interesting tactic with scents, I might have to give it a try. I personally haven't used any in a couple years because I haven't had any success with them or I ran out (evercalm).


----------



## dougell

I have no theory other than it probably works some of the time and hurts other times.Years ago when special golden estrous came out I made a scent trail to my tree and had a small buck follow it right in.I killed a buck one year that came into Kirshner's silver top but 15 minutes earlier,several doe walked up to it and came unglued.Another time I had a big 8 point come strait into a hot trail candle but he busted me when I moved.Those were the only times I saw evidence that they work.I've made mock scrapes with human urine and the deer tore them up so I have a hard time believing that they can tell the difference.Ever calm does smell like a deer but if they can smell it,I have a hard time believing they can't smell you.I stopped using urine based scent several years ago but that doesn't mean they can't tip the odds in your favor.I try to stay as scent free as possible,I smoke my cloths and play the wind religously.If I need to bring a buck in closer,I use a grunt call or the can.Those two things have worked far better for me than any scent.


----------



## black_chill

arrowflinger73 said:


> Looks like there are 3 game lands in Indiana county #s 248 273 and 276
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Also 174 and I think there is anothter couple hundred acres the state bought close to the property my family owns in the northeastern part of the county.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Joe that makes a lot of scent sense to me.

I've always been too cheap to buy quality scent and pour it on the ground lol. 


12-Ringer said:


> Harmons Scents have been very good - their scrape blend and triple heat have lead to the demise of 3 of the 5 shoulder mounts I have and all 7 of the Euros...but its not just about the scent as it is how/when its used...I use the triple heat in large volumes...I will choose one of my preselected morning spots, but sit it the night before...as I leave I will saturate the area with the triple heat (perhaps using he entire 2oz bottle), always taking care to keep it at ground level....I will likely make 2-4 scrapes (with 1-2 being within bow range of my stand) using light mists of their scrape blend in the scrapes AND make 2-4 fake rubs with the back of my hand saw within range of my stand...can't tell you how many times I will have multiple buck pour through in the AM looking....
> 
> My simpleton theory....they run through over night, smell the brothel, and figure, I'll stop back later. Have even had doe, with buck trailing the run circles in the area, my theory - they're looking for the other gals that might get this boy off of here rear....
> 
> There are plenty who will argue there is a science to it and every deer knows the scent of others in the area, etc...All that I can say is that when used in the right areas, under the right conditions, Harmons Scents have absolutely made a difference for me and for the few member of my family who have asked for my thoughts and actually followed through...
> 
> Have also had decent success with Trophy Blend Stick The Herd - most of the success with this has been out west, but have had similar experinces to Matt in which they actually walked in my footsteps looking for something as opposed to running the other way when they him my boot path. I believe Trophy Blend is now Hard on the Trail or HOTT Scents...Mark Mason is the owner, he's an AT Sponsor.
> 
> Hope I gave you something to think about.
> 
> Joe


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Dougell, I've always enjoyed hearing how you invest in your boy fostering an appreciation and respect for the outdoors and animals. You can see by his success he pays attention.

My father and I learned archery together and his prior hunting knowledge was a day or two of rifle some years at his brother's land. I learned the hard way on many of those lessons including the difference between yard and field accuracy and the limitations of low KE set ups when pushed outside its comfort zones.


dougell said:


> I have no theory other than it probably works some of the time and hurts other times.Years ago when special golden estrous came out I made a scent trail to my tree and had a small buck follow it right in.I killed a buck one year that came into Kirshner's silver top but 15 minutes earlier,several doe walked up to it and came unglued.Another time I had a big 8 point come strait into a hot trail candle but he busted me when I moved.Those were the only times I saw evidence that they work.I've made mock scrapes with human urine and the deer tore them up so I have a hard time believing that they can tell the difference.Ever calm does smell like a deer but if they can smell it,I have a hard time believing they can't smell you.I stopped using urine based scent several years ago but that doesn't mean they can't tip the odds in your favor.I try to stay as scent free as possible,I smoke my cloths and play the wind religously.If I need to bring a buck in closer,I use a grunt call or the can.Those two things have worked far better for me than any scent.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

TauntoHawk said:


> Joe that makes a lot of scent sense to me.
> 
> I've always been too cheap to buy quality scent and pour it on the ground lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Do a quick search.... Harmons doesn’t break the bank. It’s about the same price as others for 1 ounce but you get 2


----------



## black_chill

Found the following links to help people find SGL in PA.


http://gohuntpa.org/#section-where-to-hunt

http://gohuntpa.org/


----------



## dougell

TauntoHawk said:


> Dougell, I've always enjoyed hearing how you invest in your boy fostering an appreciation and respect for the outdoors and animals. You can see by his success he pays attention.
> 
> My father and I learned archery together and his prior hunting knowledge was a day or two of rifle some years at his brother's land. I learned the hard way on many of those lessons including the difference between yard and field accuracy and the limitations of low KE set ups when pushed outside its comfort zones.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thanks Taunto.The best years I've had in the woods have been since my son has been hunting.We're fortunate in that that we live right in the middle of thousands of acres of public land so having a place to hunt is no issue.We live out in the middle of nowhere so my kids learned to have an appreciation for the outdoors early because there's nothing else to do unless you go outside.Focusing on him has changed my perspective on a lot of things.We bowhunted the last two saturday afternoons but we've been focusing on his pup and pheasants the rest of the time.She's only a year old and I made him do most of the training.We were really happy with the way she hunted this past week.She held her points well and made a couple really nice catches and retrieves on birds that I thought would be lost.His wing shooting has gotten really good but he still hasn't learned to trust the dog 100% of the time and he sets up in some stupid places sometimes.Most of the missed opportunities are his fault,not the dogs but I think he's learning to listen to her.I love watching him tie a tag on a deer or turkey but there's really something special when a young dog and a young kid make it happen with no assistance from me.Here they are together after a nice flush and retrieve this past friday about 5 minutes before she got tangles up with a pokupine.


----------



## Straw

Thursday is looking like a good day to be out. The barometric pressure is supposed to climb to 30.4 through the day with highs in the mid 40s. I haven't been able to get out since the weather has cooled off so i'm excited for that sit


----------



## Viper69

K_pap21 said:


> Seeing deer hammering cut corn in the last week - farmer who owns the land I hunt on just cut his corn. watching the clock to get out of work and get out there for a couple hours tonight. anyone else hunting cut corn recently?


I wish. My main farm and surrounding farms are all standing corn. It's so wet who knows when they will cut it. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

12-Ringer said:


> Harmons Scents have been very good - their scrape blend and triple heat have lead to the demise of 3 of the 5 shoulder mounts I have and all 7 of the Euros...but its not just about the scent as it is how/when its used...I use the triple heat in large volumes...I will choose one of my preselected morning spots, but sit it the night before...as I leave I will saturate the area with the triple heat (perhaps using he entire 2oz bottle), always taking care to keep it at ground level....I will likely make 2-4 scrapes (with 1-2 being within bow range of my stand) using light mists of their scrape blend in the scrapes AND make 2-4 fake rubs with the back of my hand saw within range of my stand...can't tell you how many times I will have multiple buck pour through in the AM looking....
> 
> My simpleton theory....they run through over night, smell the brothel, and figure, I'll stop back later. Have even had doe, with buck trailing the run circles in the area, my theory - they're looking for the other gals that might get this boy off of here rear....
> 
> There are plenty who will argue there is a science to it and every deer knows the scent of others in the area, etc...All that I can say is that when used in the right areas, under the right conditions, Harmons Scents have absolutely made a difference for me and for the few member of my family who have asked for my thoughts and actually followed through...
> 
> Have also had decent success with Trophy Blend Stick The Herd - most of the success with this has been out west, but have had similar experinces to Matt in which they actually walked in my footsteps looking for something as opposed to running the other way when they him my boot path. I believe Trophy Blend is now Hard on the Trail or HOTT Scents...Mark Mason is the owner, he's an AT Sponsor.
> 
> Hope I gave you something to think about.
> 
> Joe


Good stuff, Joe. Always willing to try new things so what they heck. Ordered a couple bottles of the triple and scrape.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Doug, what E collar are you running with your dog?

We’re using the Garmin Sport Pro and have been super pleased...a definite upgrade over our previous collars, but then again they were ~12 years old


----------



## BowhunterT100

I use rubline scent's.. I've had great success with this stuff.


----------



## yetihunter1

Straw said:


> Thursday is looking like a good day to be out. The barometric pressure is supposed to climb to 30.4 through the day with highs in the mid 40s. I haven't been able to get out since the weather has cooled off so i'm excited for that sit


I will be out too on a piece of local public. remember to wear your orange and goodluck!


----------



## Mathias

Only my second sit of the season yesterday afternoon, but boy was it beautiful. Saw several deer but the only one to come into the plot was a forkie. Last night the coyotes woke me from a dead sleep. Only saw 2 does this morning, a woodcock, a red squirrel and heard a hen turkey clucking. Tried to sneak up on a flock of Ced Waxwings for a pic. As I closed in on the bush, a Sharp Shinned must have had the same idea, missed my face by feet, both of us pretty surprised.


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> I will be out too on a piece of local public. remember to wear your orange and goodluck!


Some deer are going to die this week....saw a bruiser chasing a doe across a field this morning on my way in to the office. I have seen some of my *best* buck during the 10-12 day period between 10/15 and 10/27. Seen the *most* buck 10/27 - 11/15. It just takes the right doe to wake the giants!! My theory is the fewer doe in heat the more likely the most mature will be on them. Once the herd starts cycling the most mature buck don't have to work real hard to go from one doe to the next. In fact, research shows the doe will actually come to the buck. I know we have all seen what may appear to be contradictory evidence of this with a big bruiser chasing a doe. When I see that I am of the mindset that she's not completely ready and/or he's moving her away from competition. I've seen it enough to know that they don't chase for the sake of chasing the mature ones that is.

Joe


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Doug, what E collar are you running with your dog?
> 
> We’re using the Garmin Sport Pro and have been super pleased...a definite upgrade over our previous collars, but then again they were ~12 years old


Garmin alpha 100.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Some deer are going to die this week....saw a bruiser chasing a doe across a field this morning on my way in to the office. I have seen some of my *best* buck during the 10-12 day period between 10/15 and 10/27. Seen the *most* buck 10/27 - 11/15. It just takes the right doe to wake the giants!! My theory is the fewer doe in heat the more likely the most mature will be on them. Once the herd starts cycling the most mature buck don't have to work real hard to go from one doe to the next. In fact, research shows the doe will actually come to the buck. I know we have all seen what may appear to be contradictory evidence of this with a big bruiser chasing a doe. When I see that I am of the mindset that she's not completely ready and/or he's moving her away from competition. I've seen it enough to know that they don't chase for the sake of chasing the mature ones that is.
> 
> Joe


I own an insurance agency.Usually the switch flips the third week of Oct and people start nailing deer.This past monday I broke my personal daily record and had 9 deer claims.I'm pretty sure this cold snap has the deer on their feet.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Garmin alpha 100.


Nice, probably need that tracking capability up there! Looks like a good day!


----------



## vonfoust

It's been a good week. My son got to see two good bucks fighting all out on Saturday evening. I had a decent 8 go by me headed in his direction. (Not ready to end my season and it was headed for my son ) Watched it go over the little rise where he was set up. I kept waiting and waiting on a text saying "I hit one". Never got it. Got down at dark and went over to get him, asked "Did you see the one that came from my direction?"
"Yep"
"Did you shoot it, or at it?"
"Nope"
"Why not? That was a good buck?" 
(insert smart alec teenage attitude here)"Well Dad, I shot at the bigger one that was fighting it and kicked it's butt." Unfortunately he missed. But since that was the first time he got to go out this year it got him excited to go again. Here's a crappy iPhone pic he was able to get.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice Chris....sounds like an awesome night out with your son!

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Some deer are going to die this week....saw a bruiser chasing a doe across a field this morning on my way in to the office. I have seen some of my *best* buck during the 10-12 day period between 10/15 and 10/27. Seen the *most* buck 10/27 - 11/15. It just takes the right doe to wake the giants!! My theory is the fewer doe in heat the more likely the most mature will be on them. Once the herd starts cycling the most mature buck don't have to work real hard to go from one doe to the next. In fact, research shows the doe will actually come to the buck. I know we have all seen what may appear to be contradictory evidence of this with a big bruiser chasing a doe. When I see that I am of the mindset that she's not completely ready and/or he's moving her away from competition. I've seen it enough to know that they don't chase for the sake of chasing the mature ones that is.
> 
> Joe


Im hoping that's what I see...Thursday I am going in blind to a new spot on a familiar public land spot we both know. Haven't ever sat in this area but have a feeling deer will be moving through the spot im picking before heading to feed and if a buck is out scent checking im hoping the terrain features im picking will make him walk by me in range.

Next week I am off Thursday to Saturday and heading upstate with a friend (kylepa). Gonna see if any Lycoming county bruisers want to come out and play. Then I am off Nov 5 to the 9th. Gonna try out the areas hit by EHD a bit and see if the lower doe population will have any of the surviving bucks cruising a bit more. 

My brother in law decided he finally wants to try hunting, has been shooting for two years now. He is coming up the 5th and 6th and I am hoping to get him on his first deer, or atleast see some good rut action. Fingers crossed on that one. 

As to your time frames there, I agree with your most buck days....for the best buck days, well I haven't seen too many good bucks but most have been early season when they are still on bed to feed patterns. Hoping that changes this year, specially since I am planning on using your tactic with scents this year when my BIL is up in the hopes it will improve deer sightings for him.


----------



## yetihunter1

vonfoust said:


> It's been a good week. My son got to see two good bucks fighting all out on Saturday evening. I had a decent 8 go by me headed in his direction. (Not ready to end my season and it was headed for my son ) Watched it go over the little rise where he was set up. I kept waiting and waiting on a text saying "I hit one". Never got it. Got down at dark and went over to get him, asked "Did you see the one that came from my direction?"
> "Yep"
> "Did you shoot it, or at it?"
> "Nope"
> "Why not? That was a good buck?"
> (insert smart alec teenage attitude here)"Well Dad, I shot at the bigger one that was fighting it and kicked it's butt." Unfortunately he missed. But since that was the first time he got to go out this year it got him excited to go again. Here's a crappy iPhone pic he was able to get.
> View attachment 6628199


That's awesome and a great night for your both! Between you, Dougell and everyone else sharing their stories of hunting with there kids, its getting me excited for the day I can take my little man out in the woods with me and teach him the enjoyment and ethics of hunting....though that is still a ways down the road..


----------



## scPAbowhunter

I'm in full agreement with 12-Ringer. Some good buck are going to hit the ground in the next week or two. It's been my experience as well that you get some mature buck on their feet when that first doe comes into estrous. The doe normally are only going to let the mature buck do the early breeding and with only a few doe coming into heat early, if you're lucky to be in the right place at the right time, you may see a hot doe with 6 or 7 buck in tow, including some of the biggest buck in the area. Supposed to be really windy today and then get cold tonight with high pressure overhead tomorrow. I'm thinking tomorrow morning could be awesome. My pop's in planning on going out but I have to work. Debating if I want to try to get out of work early for an evening hunt tomorrow or wait and take off a 1/2 day for Monday morning. Might get down to freezing Monday morning and there is high pressure moving in Sunday and peaking Monday morning. On my way home from work last night, I saw 6 rack buck feeding together on the top of someone's yard on the mountain. 2 of them were dandy 8 pts, another was also an 8, two were 6's, and the last a small 4 pt. Drove a little more and saw another 4 deer and then just down the road, another group of 5 or 6, 2 of which were small buck. It's getting close. I have off work from Nov 1 till the end of the season and I'm really itching to be out for the rut. Let's just hope the weather stays cool and not rainy.


----------



## dougell

Yesterday afternoon,Jordan decided to fill one of our DMAP's and climbed a tree on the bottom edge of our property.A handful of deer work by just before dark and he nails one.The deer took off,hit a powerline and ran about 100 yards before cutting into the woods.We checked the arrow and based on the deer's reaction,I was 100% sure it was a solid liver hit.As we were discussing what to do.Some coyotes lit up a few hundred yards away but not really in the direction the deer went.I was positive we had a dead deer but also positive that if it were dead now,it would still be dead in the morning.Liver shots are strange.I've seen deer die within minutes and also have watched them lay down 50 yards away and take a couple hours to die.The more I thought about the coyotes the more I figured we should try and find it that night.Around 9:00pm we headed out and followed a very heavy blood trail.Once we got into the woods,we found a bed about 75 yards down a hill.I don't know if we actually jumped the deer but the blood petered out and I made the call to not push it.We went out at daybreak this morning and found it laying in a creek about 100 yards away from where the last blood was and a couple coyotes were actually on it.Jordan had his .308 since it was the first day of the youth hunt but couldn't get a shot.I made him tag it and tried to save the opposite back strap but there wasn't any point.The deer was as stiff as a board so it likely died within a few hours of being shot.If you look at the picture,you can see the text book way a coyote eats a deer.They always start under the ribs to get at the organs first.


----------



## vonfoust

Unfortunate Doug.


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> Yesterday afternoon,Jordan decided to fill one of our DMAP's and climbed a tree on the bottom edge of our property.A handful of deer work by just before dark and he nails one.The deer took off,hit a powerline and ran about 100 yards before cutting into the woods.We checked the arrow and based on the deer's reaction,I was 100% sure it was a solid liver hit.As we were discussing what to do.Some coyotes lit up a few hundred yards away but not really in the direction the deer went.I was positive we had a dead deer but also positive that if it were dead now,it would still be dead in the morning.Liver shots are strange.I've seen deer die within minutes and also have watched them lay down 50 yards away and take a couple hours to die.The more I thought about the coyotes the more I figured we should try and find it that night.Around 9:00pm we headed out and followed a very heavy blood trail.Once we got into the woods,we found a bed about 75 yards down a hill.I don't know if we actually jumped the deer but the blood petered out and I made the call to not push it.We went out at daybreak this morning and found it laying in a creek about 100 yards away from where the last blood was and a couple coyotes were actually on it.Jordan had his .308 since it was the first day of the youth hunt but couldn't get a shot.I made him tag it and tried to save the opposite back strap but there wasn't any point.The deer was as stiff as a board so it likely died within a few hours of being shot.If you look at the picture,you can see the text book way a coyote eats a deer.They always start under the ribs to get at the organs first.
> View attachment 6628865


Its crazy the amount of meat they can strip from a deer in just a few hours. I personally have never had a run in with a coyote or had a deer eaten by one. Down here I normally have to deal with foxes which seem to like to start at the but and eat through the back quarters. Congrats to your son on the kill and kudos to you on making him tag the deer even though he didn't get any meat off of it. I know several people who would not have done the same and it always bothered me.


----------



## tam9492

PGC would likely issue a new tag since you were unable to salvage the meat. They'll also appreciate that you used your existing tag.


----------



## Billy H

To bad he wasn't shooting a rage. The deer would have been dead before he hit the ground:wink:


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> To bad he wasn't shooting a rage. The deer would have been dead before he hit the ground:wink:


LOL.Yep and those liver shot deer die in 15 seconds lol.This is the first one we've ever lost to coyotes.I lost a doe years ago to a bear and I've helped recover a bunch that coyotes got to but this was a first for us.I just posted it show what a coyote does and they do the same thing every time.They go right for the organs by ripping them apart below the ribs.

He won't be able to get a new tag because the deer was fit for consumption prior to shooting it.It was a tough judgment call.I knew we'd find the deer and it was plenty cold.Unfortunately,if you push them too soon you end up losing them but there's always the outside chance of scavengers getting it.Regardless,if you kill it,you burn a tag on it.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Getting up at 3:30 driving up to camp in 2F hunting the morning then driving home,yep PA is that much better than ohio


----------



## TauntoHawk

Just purchased my Maryland hunting license and will be leaving tonight after a work dinner late to drive to warrior mountain/savage river area to do a little hunting. Mostly I plan to hunt turkeys down there next spring so might as well get the license now and hunt some deer with my PA tag filled.

Will be doing the fold the backseat down and sleep in the vehicle trick as it will be warmer then outside in my tent. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

TauntoHawk said:


> Will be doing the fold the backseat down and sleep in the vehicle trick as it will be warmer then outside in my tent.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Man ur tougher than me there aint no deer or turkey to me worth pitching a tent for or camping out in a vehicle


----------



## nicko

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Man ur tougher than me there aint no deer or turkey to me worth pitching a tent for or camping out in a vehicle


Same here. I have no problem freezing my arse off in the woods or getting wet or sweaty or bloody. But at the end of the day, I want to get comfortable.


----------



## TauntoHawk

It's not bad, always better then camping and not hunting anything. Never cared for living in the woods and not being after something

That or it'll just motivate me to save towards a cabin some day.


palmatedbuck04 said:


> Man ur tougher than me there aint no deer or turkey to me worth pitching a tent for or camping out in a vehicle



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> Same here. I have no problem freezing my arse off in the woods or getting wet or sweaty or bloody. But at the end of the day, I want to get comfortable.


Exactly brother!
If i dont have a place for a warm shower a comfy bed and maybe some ESPN i aint going


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Same here. I have no problem freezing my arse off in the woods or getting wet or sweaty or bloody. But at the end of the day, I want to get comfortable.


With the right equipment anyone can be damn comfortable. :wink:


----------



## nicko

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Exactly brother!
> If i dont have a place for a warm shower a comfy bed and maybe some ESPN i aint going


When I head upstate to hunt, some people ask me if I have a camp up there. I say yeah, I call it the hotel. Hunt during the day, night is drinks food, sports on TV, and lounging in sweats. 

There is a place close to the hotel where we stay that is probably $30 cheaper per night. But my wife stayed there recently on a weekend trip with her sisters and said the TV in their room didn't work. No thanks, I'll pay extra.


----------



## scPAbowhunter

The cabin we hunt out of in 4A on top of the mountain is a one room stone cabin built in the late 40's / early 50's. All the wood and stone for the cabin came right off the mountain where it was built. No insulation, no electricity, and no running water, stone floor. 2 army bunk beds, 2 cots, a table and chairs, and a rough homemade counter is all there is. We use the small wood stove to heat the cabin when it isn't very cold and when it is, we also make a fire in the fire place. If we keep them going, we can keep the cabin around 65 to 70 degrees. We run 2 to 3 Coleman gas lanterns for light and cook on a Coleman two burner gas stove (all the Coleman lanterns and stoves are old, white gas types - not the propane versions). We also have a big 2 burner camp stove that runs off a 20lb propane bottle to go along with the grill outside. A big 5 gallon water jug is big enough for a few days. Showers are available if you want, but they're cold since the solar bag doesn't get warm. No couches since the mice would have them destroyed in a week with no one up there. I do bring up my Cabela's gravity/lounge chair which works well because it can be folded up when not needed. 6 to 7 guys is the max we can accommodate. Even though we lack all the modern conveniences, it's still comfortable. Just a bunch of good buddies hunting, telling stories, listening to the radio, eating home cooked meals and relaxing with some beer and bourbon. Doesn't get any better than that. I do have to admit that the cell phone service is very good so that is the one modern thing we use.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

scPAbowhunter said:


> The cabin we hunt out of in 4A on top of the mountain is a one room stone cabin built in the late 40's / early 50's. All the wood and stone for the cabin came right off the mountain where it was built. No insulation, no electricity, and no running water, stone floor. 2 army bunk beds, 2 cots, a table and chairs, and a rough homemade counter is all there is. We use the small wood stove to heat the cabin when it isn't very cold and when it is, we also make a fire in the fire place. If we keep them going, we can keep the cabin around 65 to 70 degrees. We run 2 to 3 Coleman gas lanterns for light and cook on a Coleman two burner gas stove (all the Coleman lanterns and stoves are old, white gas types - not the propane versions). We also have a big 2 burner camp stove that runs off a 20lb propane bottle to go along with the grill outside. A big 5 gallon water jug is big enough for a few days. Showers are available if you want, but they're cold since the solar bag doesn't get warm. No couches since the mice would have them destroyed in a week with no one up there. I do bring up my Cabela's gravity/lounge chair which works well because it can be folded up when not needed. 6 to 7 guys is the max we can accommodate. Even though we lack all the modern conveniences, it's still comfortable. Just a bunch of good buddies hunting, telling stories, listening to the radio, eating home cooked meals and relaxing with some beer and bourbon. Doesn't get any better than that. I do have to admit that the cell phone service is very good so that is the one modern thing we use.


Camp,electric,no running water


----------



## nicko

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Camp,electric,no running water


Classic looking PA deer camp. The roads in Potter and Tioga have these all over. Unfortunately I rarely see any cars parked at most of them.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> Classic looking PA deer camp. The roads in Potter and Tioga have these all over. Unfortunately I rarely see any cars parked at most of them.


No pressure by us anymore either Nick,when PA did the herd reduction years ago everybody quit coming,the deer have finally made a little comeback but i think everyone gave up.It ok by me i rarely see anyone hunting by me and all i hunt is public.


----------



## Mathias

My idea of “roughin’ it”







Dusting of snow overnight.


----------



## jac48

palmatedbuck04 said:


> No pressure by us anymore either Nick,when PA did the herd reduction years ago everybody quit coming,the deer have finally made a little comeback but i think everyone gave up.It ok by me i rarely see anyone hunting by me and all i hunt is public.


I live north of Pittsburgh near the gamelands in Wexford. I've never hunted it but may scout it out next year. I imagine it gets pressure during gun but am thinking it could be a nice place to spend a couple days in October early November.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## grnxlt

scPAbowhunter said:


> The cabin we hunt out of in 4A on top of the mountain is a one room stone cabin built in the late 40's / early 50's. All the wood and stone for the cabin came right off the mountain where it was built. No insulation, no electricity, and no running water, stone floor. 2 army bunk beds, 2 cots, a table and chairs, and a rough homemade counter is all there is. We use the small wood stove to heat the cabin when it isn't very cold and when it is, we also make a fire in the fire place. If we keep them going, we can keep the cabin around 65 to 70 degrees. We run 2 to 3 Coleman gas lanterns for light and cook on a Coleman two burner gas stove (all the Coleman lanterns and stoves are old, white gas types - not the propane versions). We also have a big 2 burner camp stove that runs off a 20lb propane bottle to go along with the grill outside. A big 5 gallon water jug is big enough for a few days. Showers are available if you want, but they're cold since the solar bag doesn't get warm. No couches since the mice would have them destroyed in a week with no one up there. I do bring up my Cabela's gravity/lounge chair which works well because it can be folded up when not needed. 6 to 7 guys is the max we can accommodate. Even though we lack all the modern conveniences, it's still comfortable. Just a bunch of good buddies hunting, telling stories, listening to the radio, eating home cooked meals and relaxing with some beer and bourbon. Doesn't get any better than that. I do have to admit that the cell phone service is very good so that is the one modern thing we use.


Where at in 4a? I'm in Blair county (CWD central)


----------



## justinc535

jac48 said:


> I live north of Pittsburgh near the gamelands in Wexford. I've never hunted it but may scout it out next year. I imagine it gets pressure during gun but am thinking it could be a nice place to spend a couple days in October early November.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I live right near Wexford as well.. Not real sure how much pressure they get up there or what the herd is like, but if you loop around that area this time of year you'll see a good number of deer hanging out in the neighboring back yards.


----------



## nicko

Frost on the cars and roofs this morning. Hopefully this spells the end of the EHD midges this season.


----------



## Mathias

My thoughts exactly Nick.
First home area sit, mostly a recon mission. Saw 4 bucks and a few doe.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## scPAbowhunter

grnxlt said:


> Where at in 4a? I'm in Blair county (CWD central)


Fulton County, just south of McConnellsburg. We're on the very east edge of the DMA they set up.


----------



## scPAbowhunter

Here's a pic of the cabin. Just something cool about hunting like the good ol' boys did it back in the day. The only thing that I will say "stinks" is the outhouse after it's been used for a couple days by 5 or 6 guys, haha.


----------



## yetihunter1

TauntoHawk said:


> Just purchased my Maryland hunting license and will be leaving tonight after a work dinner late to drive to warrior mountain/savage river area to do a little hunting. Mostly I plan to hunt turkeys down there next spring so might as well get the license now and hunt some deer with my PA tag filled.
> 
> Will be doing the fold the backseat down and sleep in the vehicle trick as it will be warmer then outside in my tent.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Goodluck, hope you get into some deer but if not it is beautiful country.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Frost on the cars and roofs this morning. Hopefully this spells the end of the EHD midges this season.


Hurray!!!! I haven't seen a deer while in the stand in two weeks...going crazy...


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> Hurray!!!! I haven't seen a deer while in the stand in two weeks...going crazy...


I've had seasons like that. I haven't gotten out much here at home so far. Most of my hunts were on public land in the EHD zone. Gonna hit my hunting area in Berks tomorrow.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> I've had seasons like that. I haven't gotten out much here at home so far. Most of my hunts were on public land in the EHD zone. Gonna hit my hunting area in Berks tomorrow.


I will be up that way tomorrow too...goodluck out there!


----------



## davydtune

Here's ours in 2F


----------



## 12-Ringer

It was a good morning for the boys up in Potter. Each of my nephews were able to take their first year ever. Unfortunately Ty and I didn’t make the trip up as he’s been sick all week. Looks like we missed an exciting morning on the lease.








Proud father, grandfather, and uncle featured in picture as well.

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> It was a good morning for the boys up in Potter. Each of my nephews were able to take their first year ever. Unfortunately Ty and I didn’t make the trip up as he’s been sick all week. Looks like we missed an exciting morning on the lease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proud father, grandfather, and uncle featured in picture as well.
> 
> Joe


Very nice! Congrats to the crew.


----------



## yetihunter1

Awesome, congrats to all! Looks like it was a bit frosty up there this am!



12-Ringer said:


> It was a good morning for the boys up in Potter. Each of my nephews were able to take their first year ever. Unfortunately Ty and I didn’t make the trip up as he’s been sick all week. Looks like we missed an exciting morning on the lease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proud father, grandfather, and uncle featured in picture as well.
> 
> Joe


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> It was a good morning for the boys up in Potter. Each of my nephews were able to take their first year ever. Unfortunately Ty and I didn’t make the trip up as he’s been sick all week. Looks like we missed an exciting morning on the lease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proud father, grandfather, and uncle featured in picture as well.
> 
> Joe


Good stuff here!


----------



## dougell

yep.that's a great day.


----------



## Shortstroke

May have found the first hot doe of the year. County line rd bucks/montco county. Has her pushed all the way out almost to the train tracks.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Shortstroke said:


> May have found the first hot doe of the year. County line rd bucks/montco county. Has her pushed all the way out almost to the train tracks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know that exact spot. Big old factory across the road, used to be FMC.


----------



## fap1800

Billy H said:


> I know that exact spot. Big old factory across the road, used to be FMC.


Yup. Thought it looked familiar. My buddy's MIL lives just of CL Road. Good tract of woods in there south of the Neshaminy Creek.


----------



## Shortstroke

Billy H said:


> I know that exact spot. Big old factory across the road, used to be FMC.


That’s the spot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Link-Belt back in the day. Think the train stop was called that.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Kept pretty cozy last night in the 32 degree temps in the ******* trunk camper set up, but you wouldn't want to be much taller then 5'6" and still be able to stretch out in here lol. This morning I hunted a giant frost covered marsh area on savage river in Western MD and I saw more bears today then any other day in the woods and ive hunted some really good Catskill bear areas. The bear sign was at least 3 to 1 compared to deer. I saw 3 does some turkeys including making a bird gobble using natural voice and 5 bears including a dandy I will never forget, a beautiful 300ish pound pumpkin head that I got to see stand up on his hind Legs and look around then pose on a log like he was in a taxidermy contest at about 40yds sun just glistening off his silky coat. Two more in the marsh (might have been same bear) and two little guys came out behind me while I was making a sandwich at the car around noon.

I found standing corn against the public and could only find one deer trail with any fresh sign coming out to it the rest were all bear runs just covered in tracking in and out.

For the evening I relocated to warrior mountain which is more of steep oak timber then pine swamp to hopefully find the right kind of animal but it's been a solid day so far for adventure and that trunk bed is calling lol. Set up in a nice saddle on some oaks with a stellar evening wind.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## King

6 does and a small 6 point all staying outside of 100 yards this morning so far. Hunting a bean field edge leading to a bedding area. That 6 point was messing around with one of the does and I think he’s the reason these deer never came back my way to this bedding area. He pushed them to another parcel on the other side of the field.


----------



## jlh42581

TauntoHawk said:


> Kept pretty cozy last night in the 32 degree temps in the ******* trunk camper set up, but you wouldn't want to be much taller then 5'6" and still be able to stretch out in here lol.
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Solid adventure! I sleep under my truck bed cover sometimes, especially bass fishing. Guys are really missing some "adventure" by not trying things like this out, its times youll never forget. Just like how this summer at Chautauqua I was too dumb to put my shoes under my truck... wet shoes all day!


----------



## tyepsu

I decided to drive into PA this morning to hunt, as my chances to hunt here are few and far between this year. Got all settled into my stand at 6:36. It would have been tough to have shot before 725. Around 8 I heard a branch crack and I turned and saw the biggest buck I've ever seen in Pennsylvania at 20 yards. By the time I stood and grabbed my bow, he was out of range and behind brush. I tried grunting, but he kept on walking. I'd say he was easily 150s, if not higher. Glad to have seen him, but disappointed I didn't get a shot. Between Ohio and Pennsylvania, that's 2 150+ bucks within 20 yards and no shot.


----------



## jlh42581

tyepsu said:


> I decided to drive into PA this morning to hunt, as my chances to hunt here are few and far between this year. Got all settled into my stand at 6:36. It would have been tough to have shot before 725. Around 8 I heard a branch crack and I turned and saw the biggest buck I've ever seen in Pennsylvania at 20 yards. By the time I stood and grabbed my bow, he was out of range and behind brush. I tried grunting, but he kept on walking. I'd say he was easily 150s, if not higher. Glad to have seen him, but disappointed I didn't get a shot. Between Ohio and Pennsylvania, that's 2 150+ bucks within 20 yards and no shot.


Its ok to cry


----------



## adr1601

TauntoHawk said:


> Kept pretty cozy last night in the 32 degree temps in the ******* trunk camper set up, but you wouldn't want to be much taller then 5'6" and still be able to stretch out in here lol. This morning I hunted a giant frost covered marsh area on savage river in Western MD and I saw more bears today then any other day in the woods and ive hunted some really good Catskill bear areas. The bear sign was at least 3 to 1 compared to deer. I saw 3 does some turkeys including making a bird gobble using natural voice and 5 bears including a dandy I will never forget, a beautiful 300ish pound pumpkin head that I got to see stand up on his hind Legs and look around then pose on a log like he was in a taxidermy contest at about 40yds sun just glistening off his silky coat. Two more in the marsh (might have been same bear) and two little guys came out behind me while I was making a sandwich at the car around noon.
> 
> I found standing corn against the public and could only find one deer trail with any fresh sign coming out to it the rest were all bear runs just covered in tracking in and out.
> 
> For the evening I relocated to warrior mountain which is more of steep oak timber then pine swamp to hopefully find the right kind of animal but it's been a solid day so far for adventure and that trunk bed is calling lol. Set up in a nice saddle on some oaks with a stellar evening wind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


It's not so much the adventure, but the ability to stop anywhere and live there as needed. I took the back seat out of our 4Runner and replaced it with a wooden platform to make it perfectly flat and seamless. 

The adventure part wears off.
View attachment 6630613


----------



## nicko

https://ecosystems.psu.edu/research...Feed:+deer-forest-blog+(The+Deer-Forest+Blog)


----------



## fap1800

The owner of the property I hunt gave me access to the back of the property this afternoon. I didn’t have time to pull a stand and move it so I opted for the ground blind. Gotta say...I’m not a fan. It’s a good blind, a Rhino but I feel so limited on what I can see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoytman63

Last night at 5:45


----------



## Spency

Nice buck, congrats! Love those brow tines!


----------



## hoytman63

Thanks. Those brow tines are cool


----------



## davydtune

Congrats all getting it done  

I took my 9 year old nephew out for his first time Friday evening and again Saturday morning. Didn't see anything Friday night but had a nice adult doe step out Saturday morning. He saw it first and I just heard "DEER, DEER" Lol! I look up and sure enough there she was. I looked over at him and he was shaking pretty good :laugh: Well she stood there broadside for about 15-20 sec but uncle Davy messed up and had the gun and shooting sticks leaning again the inside of the blind instead of being up in position. Well by the time he got on her and I slid the safety off she turned directly away from us and slowly walked away. I said nope no shot and took the gun back. He was still pretty pumped anyhow and seem to understand very well that there was not a good shot and we needed to let her just walk away  My simple goal was to just to she a deer up close and we did that, she was at 50 yards. I have no doubt that he would have dropped her if we had a couple more secs as the kid is a dead eye of a shot, he shoots a rifle better than his uncle, lol! In the he told me that it was really fun and he wants to go again, like tomorrow lol!


----------



## nicko

Congrats hoytman. He's a beauty.

Yesterday morning at 6:15am, I turn on my headlamp as I'm angling into the woods to head to my stand and a set of eyes is staring right at me from 30 yards. Three deer right there and trotted off. Kinda felt screwed before the sun even came up. Saw nothing from the stand. At 11:00 am while walking out, I look off to the side of the trail and a 6 point is looking at me from 30 yards. We ended up in a 2 minute staredown but he was getting a pass whether he gave me an opening or not.


----------



## TauntoHawk

That's awesome, we need today's youth to have a passion for the outdoors


davydtune said:


> Congrats all getting it done
> 
> I took my 9 year old nephew out for his first time Friday evening and again Saturday morning. Didn't see anything Friday night but had a nice adult doe step out Saturday morning. He saw it first and I just heard "DEER, DEER" Lol! I look up and sure enough there she was. I looked over at him and he was shaking pretty good  Well she stood there broadside for about 15-20 sec but uncle Davy messed up and had the gun and shooting sticks leaning again the inside of the blind instead of being up in position. Well by the time he got on her and I slid the safety off she turned directly away from us and slowly walked away. I said nope no shot and took the gun back. He was still pretty pumped anyhow and seem to understand very well that there was not a good shot and we needed to let her just walk away  My simple goal was to just to she a deer up close and we did that, she was at 50 yards. I have no doubt that he would have dropped her if we had a couple more secs as the kid is a dead eye of a shot, he shoots a rifle better than his uncle, lol! In the he told me that it was really fun and he wants to go again, like tomorrow lol!


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

More deer and more bear in Maryland on Saturday but no good bucks. It was fun but was happy to return to a shower an a pillow top mattress.

Father's turning 60 today so deer steaks and salmon hitting the grill should make up for the massive amount of cliff bars I consumed this weekend. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## alancac98

Hoytman, nice buck, congratulations. Gotta a story to go with it?


Went out Saturday morning by myself for the first time in two years (grandson is always with me). The rain had the deer already out of the fields and I could see 4 sets of eyes in my headlights. After I parked, a doe came right in front of my vehicle as I was getting my gear. Using my headlamp, I saw another deer about 40 yards behind her. It moved off to the right but she was constantly looking back in that direction. It made me think that it was a trailing buck. Needless to say, I was stuck at the truck wondering which way to go, left or right. I decided to go right as there was an old broken down camp back in the area and the woods opened up a bit. I thought I could at least use it to scout the acres past the camp. But, the tree I set up offered me no good vision to the right as there was a blow down about 40 yards that directions that clogged the whole thing up. Didn't see a single thing, but managed to scout the furthest reaches of the property and found some good buck sign for a couple future sits. My grandson has pneumonia with a bad cough. He's improving daily and I hope to get him out to see if he can't tag a doe with his crossbow. He's chomping at the bit to squeeze another off! He's totally hooked. All he does now is watch hunting videos! Good luck to everyone this week - should be a good one. My wife has our schedule pretty packed this week so I'm hoping we can find a couple days. Remember, be safe - wear those harnesses or don't climb.


----------



## nicko

TauntoHawk said:


> ........
> 
> Father's turning 60 today so deer steaks and salmon hitting the grill should make up for the massive amount of cliff bars I consumed this weekend.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Ah yes....cellophane wrappers are the earmark of a hunters meals. 

I’ve scaled back how much I spend on eating while away on trips. Now I typically buy food in advance to make lunches before heading into the woods versus buying premade sandwiches at a convenience store. Roast beef and cheese or peanut butter and jelly, apples or raisins, and some type of candy or cookie bars. And water of course.

Davey, good job on getting your nephew out in the woods. Sounds like he has the fire and the itch.


----------



## Billy H

hoytman63 said:


> Last night at 5:45


Nice. Congrats.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I packed a cooler but you can't beat a hot meal and cold beer. Plus my cat camper saved on not getting a hotel lol


nicko said:


> Ah yes....cellophane wrappers are the earmark of a hunters meals.
> 
> I’ve scaled back how much I spend on eating while away on trips. Now I typically buy food in advance to make lunches before heading into the woods versus buying premade sandwiches at a convenience store. Roast beef and cheese or peanut butter and jelly, apples or raisins, and some type of candy or cookie bars. And water of course.
> 
> Davey, good job on getting your nephew out in the woods. Sounds like he has the fire and the itch.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaBone

I just got back from Wayne National in Ohio and I took this nice 9pt with a 7 inch dongle growing off his main beam for 10 scorable. Woods were tore up with buck sign and he was checking a scrape line and I had no shot at him. I waited until he was out of sight and grunted to him and he ran to the base of my tree. Luckily I had help getting him out and it still took until 10:30 that night. Big heavy woods buck that had two puncture wounds in his neck from fighting.


----------



## Billy H

Another good one in the books for Pabone. Congrats.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Congrats PaBone! Great buck.


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Congrats Hoytman and PaBone on two great bucks!


----------



## hoytman63

Congrats bone, awesome deer


----------



## nicko

Pabone, your consistency is impressive. Congrats on another great buck!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats to the lucky!

I've had luck in the past drawing bucks in while using scents...most, but not all were usually in the 1 to 2 year old category. Both over mock and real scrapes as well as a scent trail. I've tried a few brands during the rut over the years with mixed results...but i'd have to say the scent/brand I've used the most and had the best luck with is the buc-n-rut wafers by hunters specialties. I've smelled a few fresh buck kills and walked out behind 2-3 bucks that went by my stand at last light and they smelled very similar. The last 2-3 years i haven't really used any scents, cept for in front of a trail cam i wasn't hunting over.

I was out this past friday morning and afternoon in the river bottom where i had the close call with the end of season 10pt last season. I thought for sure i would see a doe or something moving with the 31 degree morning temp and a perfect wind, but surprisingly saw nothing either hunt.

Saturday morning we returned to a farm where all the corn was freshly picked during the week. Ended up seeing 16 deer, 3 of which were buck. Had maybe a 120" 8pt pass by me out of bow range in the morning. In the afternoon i saw a flock of about 20 turkey enjoying the left over corn and then before dark passed on a young 5pt and then watched him and 7 doe/fawns feed in the corn until dark. Even with the corn being freshly cut i was still a bit surprised we saw what we did with the temp being a tad warm in the morning at 51 degrees, but all the deer I saw for the day were within the 1st and last half hour of light.

Also....a good 9pt with some mass was taken around 9am about a 3rd of a mile or so from where we were that morning.


----------



## davydtune

That's a big deer! Congrats Pabone!


----------



## 12-Ringer

PaBone said:


> I just got back from Wayne National in Ohio and I took this nice 9pt with a 7 inch dongle growing off his main beam for 10 scorable. Woods were tore up with buck sign and he was checking a scrape line and I had no shot at him. I waited until he was out of sight and grunted to him and he ran to the base of my tree. Luckily I had help getting him out and it still took until 10:30 that night. Big heavy woods buck that had two puncture wounds in his neck from fighting.


Another nice one added to your collection. Congrats!!

Joe


----------



## Spahrman5

*Success*

Had an unbelievable friday afternoon. Large doe and 8-point (first bow buck) within a 3 hour timespan. Can't believe my season is over already.

(sorry for the blurry pic - I was still shaking!)


----------



## yetihunter1

TauntoHawk said:


> Kept pretty cozy last night in the 32 degree temps in the ******* trunk camper set up, but you wouldn't want to be much taller then 5'6" and still be able to stretch out in here lol. This morning I hunted a giant frost covered marsh area on savage river in Western MD and I saw more bears today then any other day in the woods and ive hunted some really good Catskill bear areas. The bear sign was at least 3 to 1 compared to deer. I saw 3 does some turkeys including making a bird gobble using natural voice and 5 bears including a dandy I will never forget, a beautiful 300ish pound pumpkin head that I got to see stand up on his hind Legs and look around then pose on a log like he was in a taxidermy contest at about 40yds sun just glistening off his silky coat. Two more in the marsh (might have been same bear) and two little guys came out behind me while I was making a sandwich at the car around noon.
> 
> I found standing corn against the public and could only find one deer trail with any fresh sign coming out to it the rest were all bear runs just covered in tracking in and out.
> 
> For the evening I relocated to warrior mountain which is more of steep oak timber then pine swamp to hopefully find the right kind of animal but it's been a solid day so far for adventure and that trunk bed is calling lol. Set up in a nice saddle on some oaks with a stellar evening wind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Jealous, that looks amazing! I will just do a hammock in the early season but have never tested out my camping gear in cold weather. Glad you had a good time!


----------



## yetihunter1

congrats to everyone who scored over the weekend!


----------



## dougell

Some nice bucks.Well done fellas.We hit the pheasants all day saturday and then hunted the last two hours with our bows.It was windy all day but we did good on the birds,limiting out in about 3 hours.I'm real happy with the dog but she got into a her second porkupine in two weeks.This time she only had a few quills in her nose so hopefully she's learning.It's really cool to watch my son and his dog start to figure each other out and hunt as a team.The weather was calling for rain and high winds but we went out around 5:00pm hoping for the best.It was nice when we got out there but turned ugly.Jordan ended up shooting a 4 point and although he was within earshot of me,I had no idea until I climbed down.He texted me about 3 times but there's no cell service in that spot.Even though he saw the deer go down,it meant a wet cold night and Mom wasn't happy that we didn't call her.He started off with a hell of a year.No deer picture but here's part of the day of bird hunting before we switched spots.Rather than putting the birds in the back of the truck,he decided to put them on the floor of the back seat.Leaving thgree birds in teh back seat with a year old bird dog turned out to be a pretty bad idea when you're bsing with a couple other guys.


----------



## SAMERKH

I hunted acorns tonight and was able to get her. LOTS of does came through and I was happy to be able to shoot this one without being spotted. Had a few bucks walk through but all of them were small. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scPAbowhunter

Congrats to all that have killed so far this year. Some really nice deer hitting the ground and it's not only buck. Some of the doe being harvested are as big as some of the younger buck. I swear, I'm seeing bigger bodied deer this year than I ever can remember. I decided with the cooler temps, high pressure, and winds calming down that I'd take a 1/2 day and hunt yesterday morning. Glad I did. Didn't see anything till about 8:30 when I saw 3 doe. Looked like 2 bigger ones and another smallish one. The first 2 had longer noses so i was going to try to take the one of those, whoever gave me the first opportunity. Well, the lead doe slowed and stopped which was a smart move on her part because the second one walked in front of me on the trail at no more than 15 yards. I've been bow hunting for almost 20 years now and I still get excited, even on a doe. Needless to say, I should have remembered to hold my pin low, but I guess forgot in m excitement. Spined her and she dropped so I made a quick follow up shot. She ended up dressing at an even 100 lbs. Very thankful that I have meat in the freezer. Now I can focus on buck or doe, whatever I feel like at the time.


----------



## K_pap21

Awesome bucks guys. Sat in the stand pretty much all day yesterday - minus a quick lunchbreak. Saw one single doe at last light. Checked my camera at lunchtime and had a nice 8 working a scrape in front of my stand at 5am that morning. Seems like they are still nocturnal in my area. Bad day in the woods still better than a good day at work though!


----------



## goathillinpa

Congrats to everyone who has scored. Things will only get better each day going forward!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Spahrman5 said:


> Had an unbelievable friday afternoon. Large doe and 8-point (first bow buck) within a 3 hour timespan. Can't believe my season is over already.
> 
> (sorry for the blurry pic - I was still shaking!)



Awesome ...congrats! Small world, we're in the same neighborhood. 

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

Anyone from Harrisburg area able to give me an idea on the foot traffic at SGL 246 and surrounding areas? I am going to get stuck out there for a day or two the first week of November helping with a project and curious if its worth it to bring my bow and stand. Figured I would atleast ask. Thanks.


----------



## EXsystem

Spahrman5 said:


> Had an unbelievable friday afternoon. Large doe and 8-point (first bow buck) within a 3 hour timespan. Can't believe my season is over already.
> 
> (sorry for the blurry pic - I was still shaking!)


Nice Buck. Would you believe me I have a buck on camera this year that resembles the buck you shot? The place I saw this deer is right across from the Granite Run Mall. Any close to where you hunt?


----------



## davydtune

Doe #2, Freezer is good  Got her still hunting from the ground to boot :ninja:


----------



## Spahrman5

12-Ringer said:


> Awesome ...congrats! Small world, we're in the same neighborhood.
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe! Yea, we're close. I was able to gain access to a small private spot in Chester County (west chester) this year which is where I got these deer. I've been grinding it out at Ridley Creek the past couple of years.


----------



## Spahrman5

Thanks. Nope, I shot this one in West Chester. Are you referring to the field behind the Mall with the small farm house? Corner of 352 and Rose Tree Rd? Looks like that's getting developed soon.

-Justin


----------



## 12-Ringer

Spahrman5 said:


> Thanks Joe! Yea, we're close. I was able to gain access to a small private spot in Chester County (west chester) this year which is where I got these deer. I've been grinding it out at Ridley Creek the past couple of years.


Glad to hear it...a big boy came off Ridley today, hoping to get pics tonight, story is that its coming off of the Providence Road side, if the rumors I'm hearing are true, its the drop-tine non-typical that I saw a few times last season and in late January. Spent a lot of time and effort on those sheds, but never located them....

Joe


----------



## nicko

They’re starting to drop now. Congrats Davey and Spahrman.

For some silly reason, I thought hunting state game lands tonight that are stocked with pheasant would be a good idea. Within the first 15 minutes, I had two bird hunters walk by and start talking to me in the tree and ask me if I’ve seen anything. Dogs barking, guns popping off, people yelling, bugs flying around my head. I gave up by 5:00pm. But it is as a beautiful afternoon to be out.

Not complaining about the bird hunters at all… It was foolish on my part to think I might be able to go out and have a good bow hunt with pheasant season having opened just a couple days ago.


----------



## Billy H

Congrats spahrman.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Well, it was a nice 11, probably 130ish, no drop tine, more of a flier off of the left G2. Not sure the story about the location is added up and he asked that I not post any pics online. Great genes, I'm betting the deer is only 3.5..said he missed it 2x before he got it as it chased a doe and bedded several times around his stand from 9:00Am-2:00Pm, shot it at 2:30PM.

Joe


----------



## nicko

No pics??? Boooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> No pics??? Boooooooo!!!!!!!!


Yeah I know, but he asked not to post, so I didn't even take any...I did drive over to see it with my own eyes at the processor, he texted me when he got it there....its a nice one...I'd have shot it...its his first decent buck...been hunting the park pretty exclusively for the past 4 years, landed private access this spring from a homeowner in a community that borders the archery only area...the landowner doesn't own any property but offers a difference access point and that makes ALL THE DIFFERENCE in the world here as he is not only away from the crowds, he said he crowds seem to push them his way. He said it was the 5th legal buck he's had in range this year, but was going to try to hold off for something nice...look liked it worked for him. I don't know him well, we hooked up a couple times shed hunting and he was in my spot league last fall, but on a different team. Seems nice enough and I think he'll be smiling for a while. 

Its also official....if I even hunt here in PA I'll likely be using a crossbow...my elbow just wont get right and my doctor wont give me another cortisone shot until mid December....it's not that I can't shoot my Prime and I know it only takes one shot, but I can't do it comfortably...I didn't do a good enough job timing my last shot, to be honest I didn't know there was some protocol between shots...I don't have a problem all of the time, but every once in a while, without rhyme or reason my elbow just locks and pain shoots to my wrist and fingers as if I got zapped by AC. My luck, a decent one walks by and that'll be when my elbow acts up....I am leaving for KS on 11/9 and I still shoot 4-10 arrows a day out of the Prime, but I have always believed in the tenant that successful bowhunting is 95% confidence, 5% everything else...with my confidence wavering this much with the most essential aspect of bowhunting (ability to shoot) I don't think it to be a sound practice for me to take the Centergy out....I guess we'll see....

Joe


----------



## pcbowjunky

Some good looking deer. It gives me hope. It’s Been a rough lull got a nice doe on the first day and since then it’s the same 3 button bucks. Although I did get to see some turkey tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogersb

I saw two nice sized bear on the way in to a new spot. One ran left, one ran right, and they busted a doe out of bedding that ran 10 yards from me and stopped at 20 yards. I didn't have my wrist release on or an arrow nocked. I was able to get my wrist release out of my bag, get an arrow ready, and thought I had a plan to get it done but took my eyes off the deer and got busted standing up to shoot it.

This makes 9 bear so far this season. Wonder if I'll see any next week


----------



## 12-Ringer

rogersb said:


> I saw two nice sized bear on the way in to a new spot. One ran left, one ran right, and they busted a doe out of bedding that ran 10 yards from me and stopped at 20 yards. I didn't have my wrist release on or an arrow nocked. I was able to get my wrist release out of my bag, get an arrow ready, and thought I had a plan to get it done but took my eyes off the deer and got busted standing up to shoot it.
> 
> This makes 9 bear so far this season. Wonder if I'll see any next week


We're stacked with them up in Potter, but interestingly enough we had 9 guys up at camp last weekend for the youth/senior special hunt and no one saw a bear...that's really strange considering most times these days they come right through the yard...

Joe


----------



## Oakes

Got this guy Friday:smile::smile::smile:
View attachment 6633803


----------



## 12-Ringer

Oakes said:


> Got this guy Friday:smile::smile::smile:
> View attachment 6633803


Welcome aboard and congratulations....

Joe


----------



## PAbigbear

12-Ringer said:


> We're stacked with them up in Potter, but interestingly enough we had 9 guys up at camp last weekend for the youth/senior special hunt and no one saw a bear...that's really strange considering most times these days they come right through the yard...
> 
> Joe


There must be corn still standing nearby. I've only seen one since Labor Day weekend and it ran into my truck.


----------



## Oakes

12-Ringer said:


> Welcome aboard and congratulations....
> 
> Joe


Thanks! I've been a lurker for a few years but just recently decided to join. Glad I did!


----------



## nicko

Oakes said:


> Got this guy Friday:smile::smile::smile:
> View attachment 6633803


Congrats Oakes!!


----------



## vonfoust

Congrats to the guys knocking them down. Next few weeks should be great! Joe, sorry to hear about the elbow. I know about the cortisone shots only because my Dad gets one in his knee times for hunting season each year right now. Holding off the knee replacement as long as he can.


----------



## jacobh

Joe after tearing my teres minor in my shoulder I’m shooting a xbow. Not what I want but it keeps u in the woods. Beats missing out




12-Ringer said:


> Yeah I know, but he asked not to post, so I didn't even take any...I did drive over to see it with my own eyes at the processor, he texted me when he got it there....its a nice one...I'd have shot it...its his first decent buck...been hunting the park pretty exclusively for the past 4 years, landed private access this spring from a homeowner in a community that borders the archery only area...the landowner doesn't own any property but offers a difference access point and that makes ALL THE DIFFERENCE in the world here as he is not only away from the crowds, he said he crowds seem to push them his way. He said it was the 5th legal buck he's had in range this year, but was going to try to hold off for something nice...look liked it worked for him. I don't know him well, we hooked up a couple times shed hunting and he was in my spot league last fall, but on a different team. Seems nice enough and I think he'll be smiling for a while.
> 
> Its also official....if I even hunt here in PA I'll likely be using a crossbow...my elbow just wont get right and my doctor wont give me another cortisone shot until mid December....it's not that I can't shoot my Prime and I know it only takes one shot, but I can't do it comfortably...I didn't do a good enough job timing my last shot, to be honest I didn't know there was some protocol between shots...I don't have a problem all of the time, but every once in a while, without rhyme or reason my elbow just locks and pain shoots to my wrist and fingers as if I got zapped by AC. My luck, a decent one walks by and that'll be when my elbow acts up....I am leaving for KS on 11/9 and I still shoot 4-10 arrows a day out of the Prime, but I have always believed in the tenant that successful bowhunting is 95% confidence, 5% everything else...with my confidence wavering this much with the most essential aspect of bowhunting (ability to shoot) I don't think it to be a sound practice for me to take the Centergy out....I guess we'll see....
> 
> Joe


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Yeah I know, but he asked not to post, so I didn't even take any...I did drive over to see it with my own eyes at the processor, he texted me when he got it there....its a nice one...I'd have shot it...its his first decent buck...been hunting the park pretty exclusively for the past 4 years, landed private access this spring from a homeowner in a community that borders the archery only area...the landowner doesn't own any property but offers a difference access point and that makes ALL THE DIFFERENCE in the world here as he is not only away from the crowds, he said he crowds seem to push them his way. He said it was the 5th legal buck he's had in range this year, but was going to try to hold off for something nice...look liked it worked for him. I don't know him well, we hooked up a couple times shed hunting and he was in my spot league last fall, but on a different team. Seems nice enough and I think he'll be smiling for a while.
> 
> Its also official....if I even hunt here in PA I'll likely be using a crossbow...my elbow just wont get right and my doctor wont give me another cortisone shot until mid December....it's not that I can't shoot my Prime and I know it only takes one shot, but I can't do it comfortably...I didn't do a good enough job timing my last shot, to be honest I didn't know there was some protocol between shots...I don't have a problem all of the time, but every once in a while, without rhyme or reason my elbow just locks and pain shoots to my wrist and fingers as if I got zapped by AC. My luck, a decent one walks by and that'll be when my elbow acts up....I am leaving for KS on 11/9 and I still shoot 4-10 arrows a day out of the Prime, but I have always believed in the tenant that successful bowhunting is 95% confidence, 5% everything else...with my confidence wavering this much with the most essential aspect of bowhunting (ability to shoot) I don't think it to be a sound practice for me to take the Centergy out....I guess we'll see....
> 
> Joe


Have you tried any physical therapy?Two years ago,I boogered up my shoulder something fierce the last week of Oct.I have no idea exactly what I did.I slept on it wrong one night and couldn't move it the next day.I nursed it along and it got somewhat better but then I did the same thing almost a year later.A friend of mine is a physical therapist and he showed me some exercises to do.Every day when I go to the gym,I do the warm-up routine he showed me and it's almost 100% now.I was convinced I was gonna need sliced open.If you have to use a crossbow,so be it.There's no sense in making it worse at this point.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Have you tried any physical therapy?Two years ago,I boogered up my shoulder something fierce the last week of Oct.I have no idea exactly what I did.I slept on it wrong one night and couldn't move it the next day.I nursed it along and it got somewhat better but then I did the same thing almost a year later.A friend of mine is a physical therapist and he showed me some exercises to do.Every day when I go to the gym,I do the warm-up routine he showed me and it's almost 100% now.I was convinced I was gonna need sliced open.If you have to use a crossbow,so be it.There's no sense in making it worse at this point.


Yes, I got my first shot in mid-January followed by some physical therapy and I thought it was a miracle as all of the pain stopped, I mean 100% of was gone and out of my mind then I spent June and July fishing and crabbing on the boat and the pain seemed to comeback with a vengence, almost overnight. Tried just PT for about 3 weeks and gave in for another shot mid/end of July and in less than a week everything got better, BUT this is also about the same time I start shooting my bow with greater frequency. I really think I just never gave it the rest I should have...PT helped, the shot with the PT helped more...I backed off the bow in August shooting maybe 20-30 arrows per week, as opposed to my usual 20-30 per day. It helped with the pain management, but not with my confidence down range (past 35). I'll concede that I've only ever shot at and killed three deer over 35 yards, but the lack of confidence coupled with the chance of it locking up isn't worth it for me. My opportunities this year are more limited than any other time in my entire bowhunting career, I'd ilke to be able to make the most of it when I get out.

Joe


----------



## dougell

Good luck.Not sure how old you are but once you hit 40,you don't heal like you used to.My opportunities also get more limited every year it seems.It's just part of the process and you have to make the best of them when you get a chance.My first priority is my son and I don't want to focus completely on deer.We're having fun with his dog so I may only have about 3 evening sits left.If I don't kill a buck with a bow,it's no big deal.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Good luck.Not sure how old you are but once you hit 40,you don't heal like you used to.My opportunities also get more limited every year it seems.It's just part of the process and you have to make the best of them when you get a chance.My first priority is my son and I don't want to focus completely on deer.We're having fun with his dog so I may only have about 3 evening sits left.If I don't kill a buck with a bow,it's no big deal.


46 and counting....


----------



## AjPUNISHER

The deer were moving this morning...atleast where i was.

Invited back to a spot in benton I hadn't hunted since halloween of 2014. I saw my 11th deer of the morning by 10:15am. I saw 1 of the largest doe I've seen for awhile, she was a hefty girl pushing around 175lbs. 3 of the deer i saw were bucks, all spikers. 2 of them were together milling around and feeding in the woods for over a half hour. Another spike ended up at 9 yds for awhile as well, in no particular hurry to go anywhere very fast either.

First archery hunt of the season for my brother-in-law ,who invited me along, was about 300yds from me. He saw a porcupine and a flock of turkey...no deer. He said there's some big bearded birds there (and their stupid, lol) but nobody hunts them stinky birds around there. This season there might be somebody hunting them.:wink: We had to quit for the morning about 11am...


----------



## dougell

Yeah,it's all downhill from there lol.I abused my body in my younger years and it started to become noticeable when I hit my early 40's.I'll be 50 on my next birthday.I still hit the gym every day like I've always done but I spend more time getting warmed up and I don't go quite as heavy with most things.I used to bench way too heavy and that started taking a toll on my elbows and shoulders.As soon as it became obvious,I just stopped flat benching all together.I probably have done that in close to 3 years.About 5 years ago,several of my buddies who I lifted with blew out bicep and tricep tendons in about a 6 month time period.That puts you down for about 5 months.Screw that.My daughter and I train barrel horses on the side.She does the majority of fast work now because I can really feel it in my back.Once it goes,your life just changed for the worse.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I'll be 40 in january, I can pass for 25, some days i feel 25...others i feel like 60. Got a tear in my shoulder back in may of this year...don't know that it'll ever be back to where it was before it occurred.


----------



## nicko

Sorry to hear about the elbow issue Joe. If a crossbow still get you out and hunting, nothing wrong with that. 

Doug, you and I are the same age. Just turned 49 this month and the big 50 looming for next year. And like you said, once you hit 40 the wheels start falling off. I started leaking oil the day I turned 40. There are certain weight lifting exercises I just don’t do anymore because they aggravate a small tear in my bow shoulder that otherwise I can manage and deal with. Incline benching....Out. Decline benching… That was giving me problems before I ever had shoulder issues. I am all about lower weight at higher repetition now and a lot more stretching I never stretched when I was younger ....ever. I gained a new appreciation for physical therapy when I had bicep tendon surgery and I still do some of the stretching exercises today, 5+ years after the surgery. I have better range of motion then I ever did even in my 20s

Our bodies are like high mileage vehicles. You can keep them running well but you’ve got to do more maintenance.


----------



## dougell

I actually feel pretty good and currently I don't have any pains.That can change tomorrow though and when it does,it seems to linger on.I have nothing against crossbows but I'd hate to have to use one.I just like shooting and tinkering with my bow.In my experience,crossbows aren't fun to play with.I'd use one if I had to though.

About 5 years ago,we were lifting and my buddy blew a bicep tendon doing dead lifts.I actually heard it snap and his bicep just fell to the side lol.He was just recovering from that surgery and blew the opposite one out as we were taking a tool box out of a truck.My son runs motor cross and has been bugging me to get a bike to ride with him.My cat like reflexes are now sloth like so I'm good watching from behind the fence.


----------



## davydtune

Man I hear all that. I'm 43 and have not treated my body all that well over the years. Started shooting bow at 7 and was shooting 200-300 arrows a day many days in my teens. Add HS sports and trying to be a rock star to it all and I'm now a hurtin unit, lol! I just keep moving, a little slower but keep moving.


----------



## PaBone

I tore the Labrum in my right shoulder and thought my season was over, could not pull my bow one time. I will have to have it repaired but decided to lower the poundage to 50 and give it a go until after the season. It's all I can do to shoot 2 or 3 arrows, but when I shot my Ohio buck last Thursday I don't remember pulling my bow. The one thing I didn't consider is how hard hunting is in general before you pull your bow. All the packing heavy gear, climbing trees, dragging and skinning deer I'm starting to feel my age 58 this year.


----------



## tam9492

I'm 26. I swore I was 25, but my wife reminded me that I am indeed 26. What's this 'getting old' you speak of? I'm feeling good :jam:


----------



## Billy H

PaBone said:


> I tore the Labrum in my right shoulder and thought my season was over, could not pull my bow one time. I will have to have it repaired but decided to lower the poundage to 50 and give it a go until after the season. It's all I can do to shoot 2 or 3 arrows, but when I shot my Ohio buck last Thursday I don't remember pulling my bow. The one thing I didn't consider is how hard hunting is in general before you pull your bow. All the packing heavy gear, climbing trees, dragging and skinning deer I'm starting to feel my age 58 this year.


I'm one year ahead of you. 60 is on the horizon. I've been pretty lucky with all the muscle type problems. My deal is lung disease, down to less than 50% capacity. I'll be damned if I can explain it. Non smoker since I was 20. I feel it when hiking even the smallest hills. It sucks getting old. But like my 85 year old Pop says " Getting old is not for Puss sees


----------



## PaBone

Billy H said:


> I'm one year ahead of you. 60 is on the horizon.


Glad us old guys can still get out there and get it done, no plans of quitting anytime soon.


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> I'm one year ahead of you. 60 is on the horizon. I've been pretty lucky with all the muscle type problems. My deal is lung disease, down to less than 50% capacity. I'll be damned if I can explain it. Non smoker since I was 20. I feel it when hiking even the smallest hills. It sucks getting old. But like my 85 year old Pop says " Getting old is not for Puss sees


That sucks.I hope it gets better.My one buddy went in for outpatient surgery on his shoulder.They gave him a nerve blocker that permanently impacted his diaphram.He lost 70% lung function and it won't ever get better.


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> That sucks.I hope it gets better.My one buddy went in for outpatient surgery on his shoulder.They gave him a nerve blocker that permanently impacted his diaphram.He lost 70% lung function and it won't ever get better.


That's kinda the way it goes with lungs. Once you lose it you cant get it back.


----------



## nicko

Damn, we’re all falling to pieces. 

But like pabone said, no plans to quit anytime soon.


----------



## dougell

You can recover from aches and pains,it just takes longer as you get older.Having an issue with your lungs is serious stuff.My best to you Billy.


----------



## jim570

My bow shoulder is in bad shape due to arthritis. Done PT twice a year ago in June. After first PT, shoulder felt great. Strong and steady. Made the mistake of shooting my bow 3 days in a row. When I started drawing back the third day, it sounded like egg shells crushing in my shoulder socket. By archery season I was able to shoot it a couple of times and did draw on a buck, but didn't shoot.

Couldn't hold my bow up for most of this year. Finally got to where I could shot it a couple of times right before the season started. First day I shot my hunting bow 1 time to make sure it was on. Got to my stand at 3:30. At 5:30 my shoulder locked up and I couldn't raise my bow arm. Climbed down and got out of there before the deer showed up. Drove 15 minutes home and my arm was OK. Sometimes it takes 2 or 3 hours for it to unlock.

Been doing PT for the last 5 weeks for a pulled muscle in my lower back. My Physical Therapist said he has never heard a shoulder that makes as much noise as mine.
Finally decided to do the surgery and the Dr. is booked till the end of the year. Think I'll wait till March. Can't run the snowblower with one arm. I can manage the mower with one arm. Got to have a total shoulder replacement. Will be in a sling for 6 weeks and limited usage of the arm for at least that much longer.


----------



## PaBone

nicko said:


> Damn, we’re all falling to pieces.
> 
> But like pabone said, no plans to quit anytime soon.


What helps me for hunting season especially my long walks in Wayne National is I am a runner. I usually run 3 to 4 times a week and run several races over the summer. I also run trails and I'm running a race called The Dirt Monster on November 3rd. I usually don't run races during archery season, but making an exception for this one.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Gonna leave the house about 4:00 tomorrow morning head up to camp for the morning hunt.probably stay in till about 10:30 if there is some action then drive back to the buckeye.


----------



## K_pap21

Anyone having any luck with any calling? Hearing about buddies having success with grunts but I have hit a major lull in deer activity the last week... Hoping its the calm before the storm.


----------



## pcbowjunky

Good morning guys. So after hitting a major slump in activity on the 25 acres I hunt well for the last 2 weeks. I am going to do something I have never done. This afternoon I am going in blind on some state land. This will be the first time hunting state game lands. Any words of wisdom I did a drive threw yesterday and on a 2 mile dirt lane there wasn’t one car so I’m not too concerned about foot traffic. It’s about 2k acres. Should I look for a rub line to hunt or some fresh acorns?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pcbowjunky

K_pap21 said:


> Anyone having any luck with any calling? Hearing about buddies having success with grunts but I have hit a major lull in deer activity the last week... Hoping its the calm before the storm.


I had a buck chasing a doe grunting pretty good around my stand 2 weeks ago at 6 am. But I put some hot pee out the night before so I could have brought that on. I figured if he was doing tending grunts I would start however since then I haven’t seen or heard one buck with more than buttons on his head. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FreeMike

Was just up in PA near Spring Grove. Saw at least 6 deer hit in the road over a 10 mile stretch. You boys must have a huge herd this year. Good luck!


----------



## alancac98

pcbowjunky said:


> Good morning guys. So after hitting a major slump in activity on the 25 acres I hunt well for the last 2 weeks. I am going to do something I have never done. This afternoon I am going in blind on some state land. This will be the first time hunting state game lands. Any words of wisdom I did a drive threw yesterday and on a 2 mile dirt lane there wasn’t one car so I’m not too concerned about foot traffic. It’s about 2k acres. Should I look for a rub line to hunt or some fresh acorns?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My advice would be to go to the PCG site. They have topo maps of all of their game lands. Look for benches (it's even better if you can find benches that have acorns). You can also look up the area on google earth to see if their are any fields nearby so you can walk the edges for rub lines and possible scraps. That should set you up with a good place to start. 2000 acres is huge and a daunting task for this late in the game, but you can narrow it down if you can see the terrain features. I just found an area very similar. I'm going to hit a few areas that are near private properties that have fields. Over the winter, I'll section it into chunks and begin walking to learn the property with the hopes of finding a couple areas off the beaten path, but still hot possibilities. I always like to go in deeper than others and look for heavy cover. Once guys start moving in abundance, they drive deer to those areas. Good luck. Hope this helps.

Edit: Also get yourself a gps unit or use your smart phone and download something like Huntstand or Onx . They will show you boundaries of private land owners and track your locations. I use the free version of huntstand. It works well and allows me to place markers, just like onx. Other guys here like other programs that they can suggest as well.


----------



## muzzypower

we're gonna be in rut...i say find a spot with heavy activity and wait it out.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

PaBone said:


> What helps me for hunting season especially my long walks in Wayne National is I am a runner. I usually run 3 to 4 times a week and run several races over the summer. I also run trails and I'm running a race called The Dirt Monster on November 3rd. I usually don't run races during archery season, but making an exception for this one.


I hope i'm still able to still run if i choose to pushing 60. I don't run much anymore unless i have to. My pops is 61 (a wrench monkey for 30+ years)and smoked for roughly 40 years, he's pretty damn spry for his age in spite of it, but he certainly feels his age the last few years. I still mountain bike quite a bit, but as a teen i took alot of running mini courses in school, played football and basketball. Several years of going up and down a ladder all day at an old job certainly didn't help the knees either. I didn't where a harness back in 2001 or so when the only limb i used to access my treestand broke on my climb down. I was lucky though...dislocated an elbow and was seeing stars, to add insult to injury you might say, there was a nice doe standing in bow range staring at me when i got back to my feet. Don't know how much of that she saw but she may have had quite the story to tell her girlfriends.

Some of you younger guys might think your sort of Invincible right now but it'll all catch up with you sooner or later.




Today's morning hunt yielded 7 deer seen for me and 6 for my in-law...no antlered bucks today. In-law was thinking of shooting at what he called a "medium" sized doe but his treestand ended up creaking somewhat loudly and she looked right up at him before bolting.
I did do some blind grunting yesterday and today...not much either time, but yesterdays calling may have played a part in 1 of the spike bucks that i saw that ended up at 11 yards. Although, he didn't seem to be "looking" for anything when he came in.

Saturdays weather is looking pretty miserable. Thinking of hitting the river bottom spot for a 2nd time in the am tomorrow and maybe somewhere else in pm. Hoping the immanent weather will get them moving...


----------



## AjPUNISHER

muzzypower said:


> we're gonna be in rut...i say find a spot with heavy activity and wait it out.


Areas of 4E where i mostly hunt aren't quite there yet imo. Maybe...by the end of next week? I would have to say most of the rutting that I've seen started the last few days of archery season or within the 2 weeks after it ...and ran into rifle season. I can remember not seeing a definite rut several times by the end of archery season and then hunting fall turkey (before the season change) the week or 2 after archery was over and seeing nice bucks dogging doe. I saw 7 buck dogging a doe in 1 of those old fall turkey season hunts back in 99' i believe...it was incredible to watch...and disappointing at the same time.


----------



## PaBone

K_pap21 said:


> Anyone having any luck with any calling? Hearing about buddies having success with grunts but I have hit a major lull in deer activity the last week... Hoping its the calm before the storm.


Last Thursday I grunted my Ohio buck to the base of my tree, saw him at forty yards making scrapes and waited until he was out of sight and grunted him in. There seems to be a huge difference between Pa. and Ohio for me, so much more buck and rut sign in Ohio. I have seen a total of three does and one raghorn in countless sits in Pa. That's what having EHD three times in 10 years has done for most of my spots, plus a lot less mature bucks around. I'm on vacation till the end of the season and have been scouting some new area's and hope to get onto a shooter soon.


----------



## TauntoHawk

A buddy shot an odd racked 4x2 yesterday in Northern 5C dressed a healthy 183lbs has him hanging over in my dad's walk in with a doe he killed last week. After not getting a deer all last year and his first baby on the way he's pumped to have his venison for the year already wrapped up.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shady25_X20

I hope buck are moving next week in 2C. Next week is my off Friday so i decided to take off Wednesday and Thursday as well. Have only had buck on camera during the night. Had a lot of doe during the day though.

Also, anyone have luck using Conquest scents VS1? Thinking about using it this year rather than messy liquids.


----------



## tyepsu

My uncle drove to my place in Ohio yesterday morning and then we headed to north central Pennsylvania where I grew up . I'm hunting today through Saturday with my uncle and dad on their brother's property. Hard to leave Ohio and drive 300 miles to hunt smaller deer, but this place has tons of great memories and hoping to make more this weekend. I'm in 3A right where Bradford and Tioga Counties meet.


----------



## nicko

tyepsu said:


> My uncle drove to my place in Ohio yesterday morning and then we headed to north central Pennsylvania where I grew up . I'm hunting today through Saturday with my uncle and dad on their brother's property. Hard to leave Ohio and drive 300 miles to hunt smaller deer, but this place has tons of great memories and hoping to make more this weekend. I'm in 3A right where Bradford and Tioga Counties meet.


I'll be in 3A to the left of you in Gennessee for the last week of the season.


----------



## EXsystem

Spahrman5 said:


> Thanks. Nope, I shot this one in West Chester. Are you referring to the field behind the Mall with the small farm house? Corner of 352 and Rose Tree Rd? Looks like that's getting developed soon.
> 
> -Justin


Yes that is where I hunt private property that borders the Smedley property. Yes they are building baseball fields there not so good for me but maybe a place my son will play at someday. Congrats on the buck though.:wink:


----------



## nick060200

Just got a good buck. He had to die in the thickest nastiest stuff too. Gonna take a while to get him out. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

Got him to a clearing. 400yds to go









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

nice buck Nick


----------



## nicko

Awesome Nick!!! Congrats! Post up a recap when you get a chance. Want to hear how it played out.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Man I have a stack of small Catskill mountain deer that I wouldnt trade a single one those memories with my good buddy for a Booner. Enjoy the time with family and I hope you "stick" a memory on the wall.


tyepsu said:


> My uncle drove to my place in Ohio yesterday morning and then we headed to north central Pennsylvania where I grew up . I'm hunting today through Saturday with my uncle and dad on their brother's property. Hard to leave Ohio and drive 300 miles to hunt smaller deer, but this place has tons of great memories and hoping to make more this weekend. I'm in 3A right where Bradford and Tioga Counties meet.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## pcbowjunky

alancac98 said:


> My advice would be to go to the PCG site. They have topo maps of all of their game lands. Look for benches (it's even better if you can find benches that have acorns). You can also look up the area on google earth to see if their are any fields nearby so you can walk the edges for rub lines and possible scraps. That should set you up with a good place to start. 2000 acres is huge and a daunting task for this late in the game, but you can narrow it down if you can see the terrain features. I just found an area very similar. I'm going to hit a few areas that are near private properties that have fields. Over the winter, I'll section it into chunks and begin walking to learn the property with the hopes of finding a couple areas off the beaten path, but still hot possibilities. I always like to go in deeper than others and look for heavy cover. Once guys start moving in abundance, they drive deer to those areas. Good luck. Hope this helps.
> 
> Edit: Also get yourself a gps unit or use your smart phone and download something like Huntstand or Onx . They will show you boundaries of private land owners and track your locations. I use the free version of huntstand. It works well and allows me to place markers, just like onx. Other guys here like other programs that they can suggest as well.


I set up on a bench at the top but they bedded on the opposite side I think about 530 I had a hole heard run behind me but they tore everything up on the downwind side it was a good hike and a good sit though. After season I am going to walk a lot and find out where I need to be for next year! Good news is when I left there were still only 3 other cars on the mountain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charman03

pcbowjunky said:


> I set up on a bench at the top but they bedded on the opposite side I think about 530 I had a hole heard run behind me but they tore everything up on the downwind side it was a good hike and a good sit though. After season I am going to walk a lot and find out where I need to be for next year! Good news is when I left there were still only 3 other cars on the mountain.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why not walk it now, find the rubs and scrapes and kill him next week


----------



## TauntoHawk

That's what I was thinking.. Bow in hand and scout, I shot my buck "scouting" public on opening day when I found good sign I hunted it from the ground right then that day.

I scouted a piece of public today on lunch from work that I plan to hunt for does next week.


Charman03 said:


> Why not walk it now, find the rubs and scrapes and kill him next week


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

nicko said:


> Awesome Nick!!! Congrats! Post up a recap when you get a chance. Want to hear how it played out.


Thanks guys. 

I took the day off today. I planned it earlier this week. The weather just looked right and I was confident I'd see some action. 

Got in the stand about 6am. I was hunting some public that has to be accessed thru private 5D. I kicked up some deer as I was walking in. They were bedded. 
Got settled in and just after first light I had some action. A small button and a doe. I was gonna take the doe but she busted me. I was shocked. She looked right up at me and saw me move. Haha. Started snorting and going crazy. 
I thought the hunt ended right there. But she ran off and just after she left a decent buck showed up. 
Funny cause just like mentioned earlier in this thread this buck also had 4 pts on one side and 2 on the other. I passed on him. That was about 0900. I stayed on stand until about 11. 
Got down and went back to the truck to take a power nap. 
Got back on the stand about 1pm. And nothing until 430 when my buck showed up. He came in from behind me and offered a shot about 5yds from the base of my tree. I released my arrow and it hit hard, I didn't get full penetration because of the angle. But I was pretty confident. I'm shooting a pretty heavy arrow. 540 grains. 

I'm also shooting a wasp jack hammer. Honestly I used to be against mechanicals but this year I decided to try them. Reasons for another thread. But I'm glad I did. This spot is super thick. After the shot i watched the buck run off with half my arrow sticking out of him. I waited 30 mins and got down to probe the trail. 

I started finding good blood at about 20yds. And i was able to follow a great blood trail all the way to my buck. Total he ran about 150yds. I went thru his shoulder blade and got lungs and the arrow stopped in the opposite leg bone. The heart was nicked too but I'm not sure if that was me when I was gutting him or not. Just a little slice. 
He died in some nasty stuff and man it was by far the longest hardest drag I ever had to do. 
I'm definitely looking into some kind of sled or something cause I dont know if I could do that again. 
And what's also amazing is how this buck zigg zagged thru this thick nasty stuff on his death run. I was literally crawling under blow downs and breaking brush the whole way to him. 
Hes in the fridge now. I'm beat. 
Hes a great buck and I'm proud. Last year I maybe would have passed on a buck this size but I have a lot going on this year and won't have as much time to hunt. Wife is due with our 3rd here soon and my 2 little girls are a lot to handle. Haha. So no passing on this guy. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pcbowjunky

TauntoHawk said:


> That's what I was thinking.. Bow in hand and scout, I shot my buck "scouting" public on opening day when I found good sign I hunted it from the ground right then that day.
> 
> I scouted a piece of public today on lunch from work that I plan to hunt for does next week.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I don’t think there are many that hunt it but the ones that do have been there for years. As stupid as it sounds and I know it’s public ground but I was told to go there by one of them. I don’t wanna mess up a good thing by chasing the deer they have been hunting all year now. Thinking I need to do my own homework and build enough respect that I don’t have flat tires when I leave. The guys that hunt it are fairly close and don’t take to kindly to newbies. I figure respect given is respect earned


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Went to the Metallica show at WF last night, but somehow managed to get up for a morning sit after getting home around 1. Hoping to see something moving with these low morning temps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

fap1800 said:


> Went to the Metallica show at WF last night, but somehow managed to get up for a morning sit after getting home around 1. Hoping to see something moving with these low morning temps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! And good luck  I'm stuck at work for a few hours then headed to camp in 2f for the weekend


----------



## nicko

Calm and quiet in my corner of 5C. No movement yet.


----------



## davydtune

I was out in NW 1B all day yesterday and nada


----------



## davydtune

Didn't help that 3 other guys that hunt the farm were all about 100 yards from each other having a rattling and grunting contest in the evening. I mean I'm like 600-700 yards away from the closest and I could hear them, was pretty constant for about 2 hrs lol! The one kid is new to the area and does have permission to be on this farm but he's had a habit of putting stands up right on top of others, I mean like 30-50 yards away. These other stands have been there in one form or another for like 30 years in some cases. I haven't ran into him yet but I guess he's put these stands up and told others that have the stands near by that he will be hunting there and if he's in his stand they need to stay away lol! I'm just sitting back and watching the show  I hunt to far in for most of these guys so they usually leave me alone anyhow so it isn't worth me getting into the pissing match :wink:


----------



## vonfoust

nick060200 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I took the day off today. I planned it earlier this week. The weather just looked right and I was confident I'd see some action.
> 
> Got in the stand about 6am. I was hunting some public that has to be accessed thru private 5D. I kicked up some deer as I was walking in. They were bedded.
> Got settled in and just after first light I had some action. A small button and a doe. I was gonna take the doe but she busted me. I was shocked. She looked right up at me and saw me move. Haha. Started snorting and going crazy.
> I thought the hunt ended right there. But she ran off and just after she left a decent buck showed up.
> Funny cause just like mentioned earlier in this thread this buck also had 4 pts on one side and 2 on the other. I passed on him. That was about 0900. I stayed on stand until about 11.
> Got down and went back to the truck to take a power nap.
> Got back on the stand about 1pm. And nothing until 430 when my buck showed up. He came in from behind me and offered a shot about 5yds from the base of my tree. I released my arrow and it hit hard, I didn't get full penetration because of the angle. But I was pretty confident. I'm shooting a pretty heavy arrow. 540 grains.
> 
> I'm also shooting a wasp jack hammer. Honestly I used to be against mechanicals but this year I decided to try them. Reasons for another thread. But I'm glad I did. This spot is super thick. After the shot i watched the buck run off with half my arrow sticking out of him. I waited 30 mins and got down to probe the trail.
> 
> I started finding good blood at about 20yds. And i was able to follow a great blood trail all the way to my buck. Total he ran about 150yds. I went thru his shoulder blade and got lungs and the arrow stopped in the opposite leg bone. The heart was nicked too but I'm not sure if that was me when I was gutting him or not. Just a little slice.
> He died in some nasty stuff and man it was by far the longest hardest drag I ever had to do.
> I'm definitely looking into some kind of sled or something cause I dont know if I could do that again.
> And what's also amazing is how this buck zigg zagged thru this thick nasty stuff on his death run. I was literally crawling under blow downs and breaking brush the whole way to him.
> Hes in the fridge now. I'm beat.
> Hes a great buck and I'm proud. Last year I maybe would have passed on a buck this size but I have a lot going on this year and won't have as much time to hunt. Wife is due with our 3rd here soon and my 2 little girls are a lot to handle. Haha. So no passing on this guy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Great story. Congratulations. Life has a way of choosing for us sometimes.


----------



## vonfoust

fap1800 said:


> Went to the Metallica show at WF last night, but somehow managed to get up for a morning sit after getting home around 1. Hoping to see something moving with these low morning temps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Funny, they were in Pgh last week. My wife and sister kept trying to get 'cheap' tickets but finally gave up when it became obvious that a lot of schedules would have to be rearranged for us to go.


----------



## fap1800

vonfoust said:


> Funny, they were in Pgh last week. My wife and sister kept trying to get 'cheap' tickets but finally gave up when it became obvious that a lot of schedules would have to be rearranged for us to go.


My wife got them for me as a Fathers Day gift. I told her don’t tell me what they cost. Lol! Glad we went though. It was a great show. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spency

I saw a nice buck cruising the edge of a field last night while taking the dog for a quick walk after work. Wasnt paying much attention to the does out in the field. Watched him make a scrape before exiting into the woods.

My step son came home yesterday. Hasnt had the chance to shoot or hunt this year. He picked up his bow, packed 3 arrows into the 10 spot at 40, and headed off to the stand. He double lunged a doe at 5:30.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Spency said:


> I saw a nice buck cruising the edge of a field last night while taking the dog for a quick walk after work. Wasnt paying much attention to the does out in the field. Watched him make a scrape before exiting into the woods.
> 
> My step son came home yesterday. Hasnt had the chance to shoot or hunt this year. He picked up his bow, packed 3 arrows into the 10 spot at 40, and headed off to the stand. He double lunged a doe at 5:30.



That's awesome...congrats to your son.

Joe


----------



## K_pap21

Rain coming this afternoon through tomorrow - whos toughing it out?? Might get them moving if its cold enough


----------



## vonfoust

K_pap21 said:


> Rain coming this afternoon through tomorrow - whos toughing it out?? Might get them moving if its cold enough


I've got no choice. If I'm hunting this weekend it's tomorrow morning. Deciding between taking the dog and looking for birds or sitting in a treestand. Getting the dog out at lunch today so leaning treestand.


----------



## Hlzr

Hello everyone, been following thread from beginning, congratulations to those of you that scored and good luck to those still grinding. Shot this one Tuesday evening around 6 o'clock in Lawrence county, he's my first whitetail with a bow in this my second year of archery hunting.


----------



## vonfoust

Hlzr said:


> Hello everyone, been following thread from beginning, congratulations to those of you that scored and good luck to those still grinding. Shot this one Tuesday evening around 6 o'clock in Lawrence county, he's my first whitetail with a bow in this my second year of archery hunting.
> 
> View attachment 6635675


That's a heckuva third post. Congratulations!


----------



## Billy H

fap1800 said:


> My wife got them for me as a Fathers Day gift. I told her don’t tell me what they cost. Lol! Glad we went though. It was a great show.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of my coworkers loves Metallica. Been to a ton of shows. Said this one ranks up as one of the best he’s been to. He sent me a clip from the show that arrived as I was on my walk out this morning. Had my phone on vibrate, thought I’d look at it and listen later. who knew when I clicked the video Master Of Puppets would Blair out of my phone. Just had to chuckle. On another note nothing moving where I was set up this morning.


----------



## bghunter7311

davydtune said:


> Didn't help that 3 other guys that hunt the farm were all about 100 yards from each other having a rattling and grunting contest in the evening. I mean I'm like 600-700 yards away from the closest and I could hear them, was pretty constant for about 2 hrs lol! The one kid is new to the area and does have permission to be on this farm but he's had a habit of putting stands up right on top of others, I mean like 30-50 yards away. These other stands have been there in one form or another for like 30 years in some cases. I haven't ran into him yet but I guess he's put these stands up and told others that have the stands near by that he will be hunting there and if he's in his stand they need to stay away lol! I'm just sitting back and watching the show  I hunt to far in for most of these guys so they usually leave me alone anyhow so it isn't worth me getting into the pissing match :wink:


I grew up in Pa and it was always a clown show some of the worst most inconsiderate fellow "sportsman"


----------



## alancac98

Hlzr said:


> Hello everyone, been following thread from beginning, congratulations to those of you that scored and good luck to those still grinding. Shot this one Tuesday evening around 6 o'clock in Lawrence county, he's my first whitetail with a bow in this my second year of archery hunting.
> 
> View attachment 6635675


Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## alancac98

K_pap21 said:


> Rain coming this afternoon through tomorrow - whos toughing it out?? Might get them moving if its cold enough


I'll wait to see if my grandson wants to go. We have a busy evening ahead of us. If we do go, we'll just head to the pines below the house and set up a small blind to help keep us dry. About 5 does and 12 jakes are running through there nearly everyday. Turkey opens tomorrow so maybe something will come by that he can shoot at (if I can get him up in the morning).


----------



## AnAverageJack

Just a doe for me. A fair bit of chasing yesterday and laid my eyes on a dandy and one smaller buck. Definitely heating up here in Clearfield County.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Hlzr said:


> Hello everyone, been following thread from beginning, congratulations to those of you that scored and good luck to those still grinding. Shot this one Tuesday evening around 6 o'clock in Lawrence county, he's my first whitetail with a bow in this my second year of archery hunting.
> 
> View attachment 6635675


Congrats on your first kill with the bow! Now your addicted like the rest of us.


----------



## Straw

Getting ready to head to the tree for the evening. My rutcation starts today I'm off until the 11th hope to see some movement before the rain moves in. Good luck to all that are hunting


----------



## goathillinpa

Heading north shortly to get my son out for his second ever archery hunt. I am just hoping to see some activity on this trip. Although we didn't see any deer last time he is super excited to get back to the woods as he has been talking about this trip for two weeks straight. Good luck to everyone heading out this weekend!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*Nice bucks guys*:thumbs_up

*At the river bottom this morning* and saw a group of 2 doe around 7:30 and and then a lone doe a few minutes later. 7:58 i saw a buck cross a clearing about 250yds out...then come back across it.. 
*To my surprise* , he turned my way and trotted most of the way across a field between us before slowing down and stopping. *At about 70 yds, i thought, he don't look bad at all and .....should i grunt...or not grunt?* I stayed quiet and he turns to his left and goes away from me soon disappearing from view. *I figured that was the end of that*...then about 12 minutes later he comes back across the edge of the field and mills around checking scrapes in the corner of the woods ending up 24yds away from me. *He's not as big as the buck i saw there last year but was no less harder to pass.* Figure he was atleast a 3yr old 9pt with a double brow tine on 1 side and something odd looking going on with the opposite side brow. He may have been nicer than i think and made a mistake not dumping him but in the unlikely hood i see him again,who knows. Wouldn't have thought twice about shooting a buck like him 3 years ago. 

Didn't see anything else after him and i left at 11:30. I've hunted there for 8 now years and probably never hunted it more than about a dozen times. Between this year and last i'm beginning to realize i should have hunted it more.
Hunted there last friday for the 1st time this season and didn't see any deer...so the old saying you never know truly applies.


----------



## K_pap21

Oddly enough that font kept me engaged in your story lol - good luck finding him again


----------



## nicko

Congrats on your first of many Hlzr.

Just a spike buck for me this morning. Kicked him up as I was relocating and moving a stand. Slow morning.


----------



## fap1800

Hlzr said:


> Hello everyone, been following thread from beginning, congratulations to those of you that scored and good luck to those still grinding. Shot this one Tuesday evening around 6 o'clock in Lawrence county, he's my first whitetail with a bow in this my second year of archery hunting.


Congrats! I'm sure he's one of many to come!


----------



## fap1800

Billy H said:


> One of my coworkers loves Metallica. Been to a ton of shows. Said this one ranks up as one of the best he’s been to. He sent me a clip from the show that arrived as I was on my walk out this morning. Had my phone on vibrate, thought I’d look at it and listen later. who knew when I clicked the video Master Of Puppets would Blair out of my phone. Just had to chuckle. On another note nothing moving where I was set up this morning.


This was my 5th time seeing them. I will agree they certainly put on a good one last night. Jim Breuer opened for them, which was a bit odd, but I have to say, he was pretty funny.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Need some help. Anybody in the NC region (Potter County) know anyone in the PGC? Camp neighbors turned over a buck carcass they found while bowhunting, attempted poaching, and have not heard anything from the PGC. We have our thoughts who did it, he was observed last year spotting and killing a buck and was supposedly arrested. Seems like he’s up to his old ways. We are disappointed with the lack of assistance from the PGC. Anybody have suggestions?


----------



## King

I'm going to brave it as much as possible tomorrow. I'll certainly have my tree umbrella with me as it's supposed to rain the whole morning tomorrow. Even if we get a good 30 minute break in rain, it should be a good sit. I've been wanting to check the cameras anyway as they've been sitting since the beginning of September. It's the perfect wind for my honey hole tomorrow.


----------



## pops423

I've been trying for 3 years now to film myself shooting a buck. After a lot of mishaps and some cool footage over the years, I was able to get it down last week.

With about 25 minutes of light left last Thursday, I look at the ridge over from me and saw him working my way. This is some raw footage of him making a rub, approaching, the 7 yard quartering away shot and him running off and standing. On initial shot I thought it was a great shot. After watching him run off and stand in the same place for 10+ minutes I backed out and went home. When I watched the footage on my home computer, I realized I hit a branch and the shot entered further back than I thought. I still thought liver and 1 lung but let him go over night.

At first light we start looking in the last spot I saw him and nothing. We checked the creek and still nothing. Decided to go back where he came from and almost stepped on him not 40 yards from where he I lost saw him in the brush under the power lines.

I'm super happy with the buck and the footage. While I'm still learning, it's a fun process and I can't wait to get out again and film myself next year. Below are some after photos and the raw footage. I plan to eventually put it all together in short video of my 2018 PA Archery Season.


----------



## nicko

Great video pops. Definitely a different level of dedication im going through the effort of hauling out camera equipment and trying to get something like that down on film. Congratulations !!


----------



## TauntoHawk

I scouted over lunch again today, found a bunch of buck sign and a great early season spot. Never too early to start thinking about next year's tag until I can get back to Maryland. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigredneck61088

What’s the hunting like in Collins Pine/Allegheny 2F looking like this year? Killed a big 11 pt early season in Ohio and gonna spend my rut vacation at the family camp up there... these mountain deer have been a little tougher to figure out for me, plan on being mobile and scouting with stand on the back, and going deep


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*Nicely done pops423*...Don't see myself trying that. I have a pair of those video sunglasses but think the 1080 on those is not very comparable to a decent hand-held video camera. Had the glasses with me this morn and keep forgetting that i brought them, damnit.


*This evenings hunt*...i saw 6 doe and a buck...4 of the doe and the buck by 3:41pm. 2 of the doe i believe were the same pair from this morn. Watched 2 other doe swim across the river to 1 of the islands. The buck, i thought at first was a different 1 than the 9pt i saw this morn...,*seemed bigger lol,* but no...it was him...and well out of bow range this time. After getting another look at him and also having a few mature doe to compare his body size to , I should have shot him this morn. He showed no real interest in these doe, and after a brief visit with them, went on his way. Last 2 doe wondered through by 6:15, bout 6:33 the umpire called the game off with the lack of light.


Not much of a fan of rain and archery season combined. Depends how much it's coming down whether i'll go out or not. I've heard and or seen most of my archery shot deer fall over but the chance of an off course shot for whatever the reason and having the blood wash out stays in the back of my mind when rain is involved.

Good luck to those giving it a go tomorrow. Looks like rain could be in the forecast a few days this coming week as well...


----------



## PAbigbear

HNTRDAVE said:


> Need some help. Anybody in the NC region (Potter County) know anyone in the PGC? Camp neighbors turned over a buck carcass they found while bowhunting, attempted poaching, and have not heard anything from the PGC. We have our thoughts who did it, he was observed last year spotting and killing a buck and was supposedly arrested. Seems like he’s up to his old ways. We are disappointed with the lack of assistance from the PGC. Anybody have suggestions?


The game warden is covering 3 districts currently. The only thing you could do is keep hounding them until someone checks it out.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*Anybody seeing many ticks?*

Hunted 3 places this fall and not seen a one on me.

*Also...* where is pope125, lethemgrow and applebag...to name a few? Forgive my ignorance if i missed something mentioned earlier in this thread pertaining to their absenteeism.


----------



## nicko

AjPUNISHER said:


> *Anybody seeing many ticks?*
> 
> Hunted 3 places this fall and not seen a one on me.
> 
> *Also...* where is pope125, lethemgrow and applebag...to name a few? Forgive my ignorance if i missed something mentioned earlier in this thread pertaining to their absenteeism.


Pope is in forced retirement, LTG got tired of the typical Archerytalk BS, applebag.... no idea.


----------



## Billy H

AjPUNISHER said:


> *Anybody seeing many ticks?*
> 
> Hunted 3 places this fall and not seen a one on me.
> 
> *Also...* where is pope125, lethemgrow and applebag...to name a few? Forgive my ignorance if i missed something mentioned earlier in this thread pertaining to their absenteeism.


I’ve noticed a lack of ticks this year as well, not that I’m complaining. 

Pope is doing quite well. Has fresh venison in the freezer and looking for more. Hopefully he will be back on soon.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

PAbigbear said:


> The game warden is covering 3 districts currently. The only thing you could do is keep hounding them until someone checks it out.


This sucks. I would think a repeat offender would get investigated quickly?


----------



## alancac98

Congrats Pops. Nice video and a great buck!

Never got out this morning. 4:30 am came and it was a torrential downpour here. Continued that way till 8 am. Let up a bit but has been raining all morning. Getting really dark now out. Good luck to those that braved this mess!


----------



## golfanddeernut

nice video Pops. Glad you got him.


----------



## yetihunter1

I am now at almost a month without seeing a deer in stand.... debating on going out this evening...took my son to swing lessons this am and the inlaws are in town so its hard to get the motivation since the wife likes me as a buffer. Congrats to all the guys who have killed, some great PA deer in this thread the last couple days.


----------



## Straw

bigredneck61088 said:


> What’s the hunting like in Collins Pine/Allegheny 2F looking like this year? Killed a big 11 pt early season in Ohio and gonna spend my rut vacation at the family camp up there... these mountain deer have been a little tougher to figure out for me, plan on being mobile and scouting with stand on the back, and going deep


Some good buck are starting to hit the ground up here. You will just have to cover some ground to find fresh sign


----------



## paarchhntr

Billy H said:


> I’ve noticed a lack of ticks this year as well, not that I’m complaining.
> 
> Pope is doing quite well. Has fresh venison in the freezer and looking for more. Hopefully he will be back on soon.


Helped a buddy track and drag a buck yesterday evening, the thing had more ticks on it then anything I've ever seen. My skins still crawling.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Pope is in forced retirement, LTG got tired of the typical Archerytalk BS, applebag.... no idea.





Billy H said:


> I’ve noticed a lack of ticks this year as well, not that I’m complaining.
> 
> Pope is doing quite well. Has fresh venison in the freezer and looking for more. Hopefully he will be back on soon.


*I Wasn't sure* about applebag but figured something along those lines for pope125 and LTG's lack of participation. Good for pope that's he collecting venison.

It's quit raining for about an hour all day...but it started back up and is coming down pretty good. My pops is thinking about trying in the pm today but i use the term "thinking" about going out rather loosely.



yetihunter1 said:


> I am now at almost a month without seeing a deer in stand.....


That sucks...do you know what's going as to why you're not seeing anything?


*Anybody* that braved the rain/wind this morning or still doing so ...seeing anything?


----------



## Billy H

paarchhntr said:


> Helped a buddy track and drag a buck yesterday evening, the thing had more ticks on it then anything I've ever seen. My skins still crawling.


I had to go and say that. Just pulled one off one of my dogs.


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> I am now at almost a month without seeing a deer in stand.... debating on going out this evening...took my son to swing lessons this am and the inlaws are in town so its hard to get the motivation since the wife likes me as a buffer. Congrats to all the guys who have killed, some great PA deer in this thread the last couple days.


Yeah, been a pretty thin season for me as well in 5C. Hoping for greener pastures in 3A.


----------



## Spency

Good luck to all this evening!

Not a bad thing to have pop up by your stand since the last time you were in it.


----------



## Billy H

Not hunting related. Montco concealed carry permit holders. New procedures are in place. You can no longer run down to the courthouse and get your permit renewed on the spot the way I have done it for 30 years. Now you have to do an application either on line or drop it off and they contact you when you can go down and finish the process. For online you need to print the form, fill it out, scan and email along with scans of your driver license. For the first time ever I received notification in the mail my permit was expiring. Along with the notification of the new hassle,,,, I mean procedure. Not sure if this is statewide.


----------



## Charman03

Billy H said:


> Not hunting related. Montco concealed carry permit holders. New procedures are in place. You can no longer run down to the courthouse and get your permit renewed on the spot the way I have done it for 30 years. Now you have to do an application either on line or drop it off and they contact you when you can go down and finish the process. For online you need to print the form, fill it out, scan and email along with scans of your driver license. For the first time ever I received notification in the mail my permit was expiring. Along with the notification of the new hassle,,,, I mean procedure. Not sure if this is statewide.


It’s always been that way here in York county. It’s actually a pretty quick process and they usually call in a few days


----------



## j.d.m.

In lehigh, you can print out the forms, but need to fill them out, like applying for a new permit, go to courthouse, pay the $20., get your new photo taken, and then wait for it to arrive in the mail. Only takes a few days, but it was never instant. I don't think they check the references for a renew, but still need them on.


----------



## noclueo2

It's been awhile, used to obcess over archerytalk when I was younger but drifted away a couple years ago. Anyway I'm back, excited to see the pa exclusive section. I'm having my best season yet, killed my first public land deer (doe) which I'm extremely proud of, took 7 years in the Delaware water gap. Then a week later I killed my largest buck to date, I've had alot of close calls, but haven't been able to pull it off on a buck of this caliper. Now it's time to bow hunt some bears.









Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

noclueo2 said:


> It's been awhile, used to obcess over archerytalk when I was younger but drifted away a couple years ago. Anyway I'm back, excited to see the pa exclusive section. I'm having my best season yet, killed my first public land deer (doe) which I'm extremely proud of, took 7 years in the Delaware water gap. Then a week later I killed my largest buck to date, I've had alot of close calls, but haven't been able to pull it off on a buck of this caliper. Now it's time to bow hunt some bears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


Congrats!


----------



## nicko

Congrats noclue02. That’s a great buck!


----------



## vonfoust

Spent yesterday morning in a stand wondering if I need to get some counseling. It rained the whole time. I had the treestand umbrella up. Never saw a deer. Only stayed until 9:30 or so, and the only reason I stayed that long was that I knew it was going to be more miserable packing up and walking back to the truck after the umbrella was down.
If we were able to hunt Sundays I would have taken the dog for pheasants yesterday and then my son and I could archery hunt today.


----------



## Mathias

Beautiful buck!


----------



## weldermike70

Congrats, way to go!


----------



## rogersb

I got out for almost 2 hours yesterday with my treestand umbrella. Got down a little early so I could walk out cold and wet but not cold, wet, and in the dark  Friday night I saw a large buck on a small piece of public so I'm going to throw a sit there Monday, but the rest of the week I'm going to concentrate on where I have seen the most bear activity/sign. Good luck to everyone getting out this week!


----------



## TauntoHawk

Felt blessed yesterday to be able to stay inside with the family, go to my freezer and pull out various cuts of deer, bear, and elk for meals this weekend while watching old episodes of meateater and fresh tracks. 

Nothing makes you question sanity more than hunting in a cold downpour. It's simply not enjoyable. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*Congrats noclueo2*...and welcome back!

Looked as if it was going to clear out a bit yesterday afternoon but then it started raining a bit harder then it had most of the day. I hate "losing" a saturday, especially since i can hunt with my dad then, but i 'd rather lose 1 now instead of the last 2 coming up.

Looks like i might have to get a little wet this week if i want to bag an elusive halloween buck?. Never been able to hunt that day much...to at all, over the years, but this year I'll be out in hopes that i get a treat instead of a trick. Also looks like it's going to get a bit warm later this week with morning lows in the 50's and highs pushing 70...ugh!


----------



## full moon64

noclueo2 congrats..


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

Congrats noclueo2

Anyone on here from Juniata County seeing any action yet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Congrats no clue



vonfoust said:


> If we were able to hunt Sundays I would have taken the dog for pheasants yesterday and then my son and I could archery hunt today.


 Shame because deer were on the move this morning. Saw two different bucks (one was a shooter) and some doe out around 8:30. The no Sunday thing really needs to go away.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I can only prove it with made up data but I believe Sundays offer 43% more favorable weather conditions than Saturdays during all major hunting seasons.


Billy H said:


> Congrats no clue
> 
> 
> 
> Shame because deer were on the move this morning. Saw two different bucks (one was a shooter) and some doe out around 8:30. The no Sunday thing really needs to go away.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I think these kind of decisions should be in the PGC hands, Sunday hunting..etc,......NOT politicians.

If all parties involved on the revenue side of things want more money wouldn't Sunday hunting lead to that? I can see different points for it and against (from non hunters as well) but i think more hunters than not want it...
If they had to shorten seasons etc so be it. It's not like sunday hunting would have to be included statewide...we already have different regulations in place in different wmu's and areas as it is.

More money has already been made more recently with the introduction of crossbows and now a pheasant stamp for example. They don't give away a "free" hunters digest anymore and make you pay for it if you want a hard copy. So there certainly not printing as many of those books anymore. Most people have access to internet these days so they don't have to buy them...but some still do.

Pa is a state steeped in tradition and there may be more under the surface that is preventing full inclusion of sunday hunting, but EVERYTHING in this world revolves around money, and more days to hunt means more is going to be spent to go hunting.

Whether you're for it or against it's going to change... the question is how soon.


----------



## PaBone

Congrats Noclue that's a dandy. It would have been a good day to hunt when the sun came out late morning here I saw bucks running everywhere.


----------



## nicko

Roadkills are definitely picking up.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

noclueo2 said:


> It's been awhile, used to obcess over archerytalk when I was younger but drifted away a couple years ago. Anyway I'm back, excited to see the pa exclusive section. I'm having my best season yet, killed my first public land deer (doe) which I'm extremely proud of, took 7 years in the Delaware water gap. Then a week later I killed my largest buck to date, I've had alot of close calls, but haven't been able to pull it off on a buck of this caliper. Now it's time to bow hunt some bears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


Congrats my friend


----------



## TauntoHawk

I got out today but obviously not to hunt. Trail ran for a handful of miles in the fall woods over at Speedwell forge. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

nicko said:


> Roadkills are definitely picking up.


I bet I saw 30 yesterday

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## justinc535

I drove from Cleveland to beaver County this afternoon and didn't see a single deer on the road. Found that odd because I'm sure my drive from here to Indiana County tonight will be the exact opposite. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebard22

I drove from Erie to Fairmont WV and back this week and 79 was polluted with roadkill deer.


----------



## 138104

Pulled some trail cam cards today. A lot of small bucks, but this guy won't get a pass.


----------



## 138104

A couple of others. That bedded buck laid there for over an hour before getting up and leaving.


----------



## rogersb

Trying to get ideas for a bear processor in 3D. Anyone have one they go to and like?


----------



## davydtune

Saw over 2 dozen deer Friday evening at camp in 2F, they were moving. Lots of doe and fawns and only a few small bucks but they are getting antsy :wink: That's the most deer I've seen in a sit in years  Made pretty excited for Saturday...…………….all day one lonely doe and gallons upon gallons of rain! It never stopped :sad:


----------



## Ebard22

Was gonna try to hunt today but I'm thinking about getting a head start on my ark before the great flood gets here.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Ebard22 said:


> Was gonna try to hunt today but I'm thinking about getting a head start on my ark before the great flood gets here.


*LOL....ark*, I was debating about trying this morning yesterday but didn't go out either. Weather is lookin a bit sketch a few days this week:sad:


Still haven't had a cam out this season...going to put 1 in tomorrow after the mornings hunt. Maybe end up getting a few snaps of the buck i passed or the 10 from last year on it if i'm lucky. Didn't have a cam in there or hunt it till the final week last season...so this year i'm a bit earlier with 2 hunts thus far and a cam to go in tomorrow. Didn't expect to see what i did last season there or this so far (especially during daylight). If i remember right, it's the only spot i hunted last year that i saw no deer at, on more than one outing, but at the same time gave me my closest encounters with bucks of atleast 3 or older...surprise,surprise! 


May try for a fall gobbler a day this week (most likely without a bow)and see what i can find. Probably won't make it back to the farm i hunted with my inlaw last week, where it may have been "easier" to get 1 though. ...lol!

Looks like the rain stopped for now. Heading out to the yard soon to shoot for a bit...


----------



## Shady25_X20

Well, i took off Wed, Thurs and Fri (already an off day) since i won't be able to take time next week. Kind of bummed looking at the weather :set1_violent002:, warm with some rain. Oh well I guess. Will still go out and hope i have some odd buck in the area that decide to move against natural instincts.:set1_STOOGE2:


----------



## nick060200

Tenderlion









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

I wasn't man enough to sit in a tree during a steady downpour so my son and I took a walk to find some turkeys and do a little inseason scouting.We ended up convincing a band of gobblers that we were turkeys.Cool but wet hunt


----------



## AjPUNISHER

:thumbs_up*The kids a killing machine!*


----------



## speedy743

Anyone in 2E seeing much of anything the past couple days?

Have a day to burn tomorrow and can either hunt locally in south central pa or drive 3 hours and pay $55 in gas to 2E where I'll likely see more deer.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Yeah, been a pretty thin season for me as well in 5C. Hoping for greener pastures in 3A.


yeah I am stuck down here this year.....rained out for the trip this past weekend and then my normal upstate spot I go with my friend is out this year. His fathers health has taken a turn for the worse and we decided it would be better for him to just go up himself for some quality time. I wouldn't want to intrude on that. This weekend ended up being a bit of a bust....had family intown and got guilted into not hunting Saturday....Im hoping to get atleast a half day this week and then I am off the following week.


----------



## dougell

yetihunter1 said:


> yeah I am stuck down here this year.....rained out for the trip this past weekend and then my normal upstate spot I go with my friend is out this year. His fathers health has taken a turn for the worse and we decided it would be better for him to just go up himself for some quality time. I wouldn't want to intrude on that. This weekend ended up being a bit of a bust....had family intown and got guilted into not hunting Saturday....Im hoping to get atleast a half day this week and then I am off the following week.


The weather has been terrible this year.It went from being hotter than Africa to rain.My son and I hit them pretty hard the first two weeks and then we just started hunting birds.I may blow one afternoon off this week but have to go to a wedding this saturday.It looks like I have one more saturday to hunt which means I'll primarily be a rifle hunter this year.I really don't care.My motivation is my kid.For some reason my desire to kill stuff just isn't there anymore.The cycle of life I suppose.


----------



## nicko

Went to the Cabelas in Hamburg today for the first time since the Bass Pro buyout. My Dad wanted to go so it was mainly about just spending some time together for me. 

Parking lot....least amount of cars I have ever seen
Store selection of merchandise.....noticeably reduced.....less merchandise out on the floor
Bargain cave.....gone!
Camo selection......much much less.....the camo is off of the main center floor and now is all in what used to be the bargain cave room (a lot of high priced Sitka stuff)
Registers.....no waiting to check out, few people in store, no lines

All this said, it was a Monday morning but I have never been to Cabela’s any day or time of the week we’re has not been harping and bustling. I was chatting with a couple of the guys in the camo section and all three of us were shaking our heads about the same things… Greatly respect reduced selection and prices none of us were willing to pay.

The only thing I did want to get was in elastic ammo slings to put on the stock of my rifle because the one I have has gotten stretched out. They didn’t have it in stock. Can’t see myself heading back there anytime soon.


----------



## dougell

Cabelas used to have really nice camo clothing.It's terrible now.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Went to the Cabelas in Hamburg today for the first time since the Bass Pro buyout. My Dad wanted to go so it was mainly about just spending some time together for me.
> 
> Parking lot....least amount of cars I have ever seen
> Store selection of merchandise.....noticeably reduced.....less merchandise out on the floor
> Bargain cave.....gone!
> Camo selection......much much less.....the camo is off of the main center floor and now is all in what used to be the bargain cave room (a lot of high priced Sitka stuff)
> Registers.....no waiting to check out, few people in store, no lines
> 
> All this said, it was a Monday morning but I have never been to Cabela’s any day or time of the week we’re has not been harping and bustling. I was chatting with a couple of the guys in the camo section and all three of us were shaking our heads about the same things… Greatly respect reduced selection and prices none of us were willing to pay.
> 
> The only thing I did want to get was in elastic ammo slings to put on the stock of my rifle because the one I have has gotten stretched out. They didn’t have it in stock. Can’t see myself heading back there anytime soon.


yeah I was really disappointed with the selection last time I was there. I will do most of my shopping online if I get anything now because the store feels like its dying...


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> Cabelas used to have really nice camo clothing.It's terrible now.


One of the guys I was chatting withdrove down this morning from Williamsport to come to the store. Said if he would’ve known that this is what the store was like he would not have even bothered. 

The archery section has changed a good bit as well. They used to have a much larger selection of bows all hanging on the wall to the left and right of the archery counter. Now the wall to the left of the counter is all arrows and the wall to the right is cross bows. The crossbow and compound bow selection is now about 50-50, an even split for both type. 

Someone in the camo section asked one of the workers if they had something in a different size that he was looking at. The woman replied “whatever we have out is what we have”. That is the last thing I would’ve expected to hear at a Cabelas, that the only things in stock are what they have on the floor.


----------



## orion11

Hope the pic shows up. 5b 10 point I got on Friday morning. 155 lb dressed. Rage did the job. 80 yd. recovery. Orion11


----------



## nicko

Congrats Orion!


----------



## full moon64

Orion! nice:darkbeer:


----------



## TauntoHawk

It's like when you walk into a Kmart.... You mostly just walk around saying "why" with a perplexed look on your face


yetihunter1 said:


> yeah I was really disappointed with the selection last time I was there. I will do most of my shopping online if I get anything now because the store feels like its dying...


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spency

speedy743 said:


> Anyone in 2E seeing much of anything the past couple days?
> 
> Have a day to burn tomorrow and can either hunt locally in south central pa or drive 3 hours and pay $55 in gas to 2E where I'll likely see more deer.


My Dad lives in 2E. He's pretty remote and not much going on around his house yet. He did have these 2 sparring in his yard last week.


----------



## rogersb

I got out tonight. I saw a doe walking in and had 3 small turkey at 15 yards but that was it. Lit up a couple on my walk out with my headlamp but not as much action as I expected. I took a personal day tomorrow and am hoping to get a buck or bear in range, but am more than willing to shoot a nice doe if one walks by. Good luck to all heading out in the AM.


----------



## pa.hunter

Billy H said:


> Congrats no clue
> 
> 
> 
> Shame because deer were on the move this morning. Saw two different bucks (one was a shooter) and some doe out around 8:30. The no Sunday thing really needs to go away.


The no Sunday thing really needs to go away.:darkbeer:


----------



## speedy743

Thanks for the response, Spency.


----------



## yetihunter1

Exactly! haha



TauntoHawk said:


> It's like when you walk into a Kmart.... You mostly just walk around saying "why" with a perplexed look on your face
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just had the most ridiculous exchange that likely sums up what life as a hunter is like in 5C/5D.....

Get a text a 7:20 from a co-worker who took the day off to hunt a small local tract of public land near my office that I introduced him to this year. This is this guys first archery hunt where he is NOT in camp or in the field with others and he has never shot a deer before. Proceeds to tell me he thinks the shot was perfect, but he's almost positive it ran onto some private property. Being familiar with the spot and the two closest landowners, I told him to stay put and I'd run over to give him a hand. I was there by 7:50 and came to realize he positioned his climber much closer to the border of the private property than I would have, but he was still squarely on public ground and indeed every piece of evidence pointed to a great shot. I was able to get in touch with the landowner and secure permission to access his property to track the deer and within 70 yards, we found his doe. The excitement of the event was immediately tempered when, from a hunter roughly 50 yards away, that I'll openly admit I didn't see while tracking, starts yelling and screaming about trespassing, poaching, not wearing orange...he couldn't climb down with his lone wolf climber fast enough...comes running over asking 1001 questions. Now here is the most interesting part of this encounter...the landowner does not allow any hunting on his property. Hasn't for years and it didn't change this year. Now here I am in the woods with a guy who just shot his first deer ever, did EVERYTHING by the book, getting berated, challenged, and screamed at by a trespasser. I even started the conversation with an apology for walking up on him, by that apology quickly changed to a directive to get back to his business and leave us to ours. He continued with his incessant inquisition asking for our license and identification information, access point, parking location, etc...unfortunately I found my initial directive shifting and replicating more of his approach/tone. Before I let things get the better of me, I reconnected with the landowner, thanking him for granting us permission, telling him we quickly found the doe and would not dress it on his property (something he's always asked) and informed him that we are being hassled by one of his hunters. Before I could hang-up I could hear his atv climbing the hill. Funny how the hunter's tune changed. Turns out the neighbor has a tenant in their garage apartment and despite being told he could NOT hunt the property, had been hunting it at will

Now I'm sure this kind of nonsense happens other places, but IMHO is epitomizes what hunting in many of the available spaces in 5C and 5D have become. Not only was this j.o. trespassing, he was trespassing AFTER being specifically told not to, he confronted folks he didn't know as if he were the property owner or PGC official? What the hell is wrong with people. Your first deer is always memorable, this poor guy will have a story of his first deer to share around the campfire for years. 

On his way over to Foresta's now, which leads me to another question...is there a processor in Pottstown area folks would recommend. I always take mine back home to Delco with me, Foresta's was the first on our Google Search.

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

A sad state of affairs Joe. As funny as this may sound, I'm glad it didn't go worse. Sometimes these exchanges can go sideways quickly.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Just had the most ridiculous exchange that likely sums up what life as a hunter is like in 5C/5D.....
> 
> Get a text a 7:20 from a co-worker who took the day off to hunt a small local tract of public land near my office that I introduced him to this year. This is this guys first archery hunt where he is NOT in camp or in the field with others and he has never shot a deer before. Proceeds to tell me he thinks the shot was perfect, but he's almost positive it ran onto some private property. Being familiar with the spot and the two closest landowners, I told him to stay put and I'd run over to give him a hand. I was there by 7:50 and came to realize he positioned his climber much closer to the border of the private property than I would have, but he was still squarely on public ground and indeed every piece of evidence pointed to a great shot. I was able to get in touch with the landowner and secure permission to access his property to track the deer and within 70 yards, we found his doe. The excitement of the event was immediately tempered when, from a hunter roughly 50 yards away, that I'll openly admit I didn't see while tracking, starts yelling and screaming about trespassing, poaching, not wearing orange...he couldn't climb down with his lone wolf climber fast enough...comes running over asking 1001 questions. Now here is the most interesting part of this encounter...the landowner does not allow any hunting on his property. Hasn't for years and it didn't change this year. Now here I am in the woods with a guy who just shot his first deer ever, did EVERYTHING by the book, getting berated, challenged, and screamed at by a trespasser. I even started the conversation with an apology for walking up on him, by that apology quickly changed to a directive to get back to his business and leave us to ours. He continued with his incessant inquisition asking for our license and identification information, access point, parking location, etc...unfortunately I found my initial directive shifting and replicating more of his approach/tone. Before I let things get the better of me, I reconnected with the landowner, thanking him for granting us permission, telling him we quickly found the doe and would not dress it on his property (something he's always asked) and informed him that we are being hassled by one of his hunters. Before I could hang-up I could hear his atv climbing the hill. Funny how the hunter's tune changed. Turns out the neighbor has a tenant in their garage apartment and despite being told he could NOT hunt the property, had been hunting it at will
> 
> Now I'm sure this kind of nonsense happens other places, but IMHO is epitomizes what hunting in many of the available spaces in 5C and 5D have become. Not only was this j.o. trespassing, he was trespassing AFTER being specifically told not to, he confronted folks he didn't know as if he were the property owner or PGC official? What the hell is wrong with people. Your first deer is always memorable, this poor guy will have a story of his first deer to share around the campfire for years.
> 
> On his way over to Foresta's now, which leads me to another question...is there a processor in Pottstown area folks would recommend. I always take mine back home to Delco with me, Foresta's was the first on our Google Search.
> 
> Joe


Try Frank Sperra in Spring City.

1160 Bethel Church Road
Spring City, PA. 19475
610-495-6587 or 484-364-0095 (cell # I think)

It's mind boggling the balls some guys have to act the way they do when they are trespassing.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Just had the most ridiculous exchange that likely sums up what life as a hunter is like in 5C/5D.....
> 
> Get a text a 7:20 from a co-worker who took the day off to hunt a small local tract of public land near my office that I introduced him to this year. This is this guys first archery hunt where he is NOT in camp or in the field with others and he has never shot a deer before. Proceeds to tell me he thinks the shot was perfect, but he's almost positive it ran onto some private property. Being familiar with the spot and the two closest landowners, I told him to stay put and I'd run over to give him a hand. I was there by 7:50 and came to realize he positioned his climber much closer to the border of the private property than I would have, but he was still squarely on public ground and indeed every piece of evidence pointed to a great shot. I was able to get in touch with the landowner and secure permission to access his property to track the deer and within 70 yards, we found his doe. The excitement of the event was immediately tempered when, from a hunter roughly 50 yards away, that I'll openly admit I didn't see while tracking, starts yelling and screaming about trespassing, poaching, not wearing orange...he couldn't climb down with his lone wolf climber fast enough...comes running over asking 1001 questions. Now here is the most interesting part of this encounter...the landowner does not allow any hunting on his property. Hasn't for years and it didn't change this year. Now here I am in the woods with a guy who just shot his first deer ever, did EVERYTHING by the book, getting berated, challenged, and screamed at by a trespasser. I even started the conversation with an apology for walking up on him, by that apology quickly changed to a directive to get back to his business and leave us to ours. He continued with his incessant inquisition asking for our license and identification information, access point, parking location, etc...unfortunately I found my initial directive shifting and replicating more of his approach/tone. Before I let things get the better of me, I reconnected with the landowner, thanking him for granting us permission, telling him we quickly found the doe and would not dress it on his property (something he's always asked) and informed him that we are being hassled by one of his hunters. Before I could hang-up I could hear his atv climbing the hill. Funny how the hunter's tune changed. Turns out the neighbor has a tenant in their garage apartment and despite being told he could NOT hunt the property, had been hunting it at will
> 
> Now I'm sure this kind of nonsense happens other places, but IMHO is epitomizes what hunting in many of the available spaces in 5C and 5D have become. Not only was this j.o. trespassing, he was trespassing AFTER being specifically told not to, he confronted folks he didn't know as if he were the property owner or PGC official? What the hell is wrong with people. Your first deer is always memorable, this poor guy will have a story of his first deer to share around the campfire for years.
> 
> On his way over to Foresta's now, which leads me to another question...is there a processor in Pottstown area folks would recommend. I always take mine back home to Delco with me, Foresta's was the first on our Google Search.
> 
> Joe


Wow....just wow....glad it worked out for you in the end but the audacity of that guy is amazing. As for butcher Forestas isn't bad, I used them before I learned to cut up my own since they are right around the corner from me. A couple guys from the Pottstown area I know use Frank Spera in Spring City I believe but I will double check with them.


----------



## yetihunter1

beat me too it Nicko...

Joe, your buddy can drop his deer off and have a drink to celebrate at tuned up just down the road there!



nicko said:


> Try Frank Sperra in Spring City.
> 
> 1160 Bethel Church Road
> Spring City, PA. 19475
> 610-495-6587 or 484-364-0095 (cell # I think)
> 
> It's mind boggling the balls some guys have to act the way they do when they are trespassing.


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> beat me too it Nicko...
> 
> Joe, your buddy can drop his deer off and have a drink to celebrate at tuned up just down the road there!


Not until Thursday at 4:00pm.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Not until Thursday at 4:00pm.


Ah, dang....well its worth the wait!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just heard from him he seemed satisfied with Foresta's. They said he'll have it by Thursday afternoon, he was happy about that....


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> Wow....just wow....glad it worked out for you in the end but the audacity of that guy is amazing. As for butcher Forestas isn't bad, I used them before I learned to cut up my own since they are right around the corner from me. A couple guys from the Pottstown area I know use Frank Spera in Spring City I believe but I will double check with them.


I usually don't invoke too much of a primal response from folks and rarely since my 20's do I exhibit such, but I can tell you this, today was the first time, in a long time that I found myself paying specific attention to my footing and spacing in preparation for what might have come...just drives me nuts really. I mean I've had a very good relationship with this landowner and his neighbor for several years. Always being respectful of their wishes, offering assistance when and with what I can, connecting with them should a wounded deer travel onto or across their property lines, NOT ONCE, did we ever have a less than cordial exchange. Even this morning, I was sort of hailed the savior, but it didn't leave a good taste in my mouth. I'll stop by on the way home today to follow-up and make sure everything was O.K., hopefully that yahoo didn't ruin it for everyone because as most of us in this area already know, it really does take just one bad apple.

Joe


----------



## dougell

I very rarely ever hunt on or near my own property.Even though we live out in the middle of nowhere,it's still too close to civilization.My closest neighbors are tagged out so my son and I decided to hunt a piece where we found a bunch of rubs.At 6:15 pm,my other neighbor and his two young daughters decided to bust through the clearcut I was watching and walk right under me and then proceeded to walk past my son and in front of him.All they had to do was sit in their field before dark and it was a 100% guarantee that one of the girls would have gotten a shot at a doe with a rifle.Last thursday I left work early,hunted another spot close by and had dirt bikes and 4 wheelers drive past multiple times between 6:00pm and 6:30.It's way easier hunting public land where you don't have to deal with that.


----------



## bghunter7311

nicko said:


> Try Frank Sperra in Spring City.
> 
> 1160 Bethel Church Road
> Spring City, PA. 19475
> 610-495-6587 or 484-364-0095 (cell # I think)
> 
> It's mind boggling the balls some guys have to act the way they do when they are trespassing.


Yep Sounds like most of my encounters growing up in Pa I can't be happier I don't deal with Pa hunters anymore. It happens everywhere just way more often in Pa


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*Nice goin orion11 !*

*Ringer,* at least your co-worker got his deer, *congrats* to him on that.

*Definitely only takes one to ruin it for everybody else...*
Although not trespasser related, a guy (i'll call him 'K') that moved in next door to where we hunted gained access to hunt and did so for a few years with out issue. Not a bad guy all in all but acted like he owned the place at times. Then 1 year 'K' had done something (i don't remember what anymore) and got himself kicked out...my dad stuck his neck out and got him back in since they had become pretty good friends. I was tolerant of 'K' but didn't really want him near me from day one. The last season i hunted there (2013) 'K' confronted another hunter the landowner had let in...all hell broke loose after that. My dad and i weren't even there and had nothing to do with the confrontation ,but 'K'...my dad , inlaw and i lost permission. My dad was related to the owner and had hunted there since he was a kid so he took the loss rather hard.
Permission the following season was asked for without 'K' included but was denied. 'K' probably still sneaks in anyway since he lives across the road.

2 years later 'K' gained access to another spot we had and ended up trying to police that area as though he owned it. The farmer...who owned it, and was a childhood friend of my dads, didn't like 'K's turn in attitude and we were all kicked out. Guilty by association i guess.

Don't think my dad has heard a word from 'K' in almost a year now.

*Todays morning hunt:* A lil frosty at around 36 degrees this morn with a perfect wind ,what there was of it. Sun came out and the winds increased later on around 10. *Beautiful morning*...but didn't see a deer. Put my a cam out before i left around 12:30. Had an issue though...batteries were fine last i checked them...which wasn't very long ago and they weren't used since. Hung the camera and turned it on...*18% power*...*WHAT?*  I'll have to swap them out another day now.
My go back out soon and try the pm? Gonna be around 10 degrees warmer in the pm tomorrow so maybe deer hunt in the morning if i can and turkey in the afternoon.


----------



## Shady25_X20

Someone give me hope that i didn't waste taking off Wednesday and Thursday to hunt. Please stroke my hair and tell me of times when it was warm and rainy but you saw some buck. Every time i look at the weather the temps go up with wind and rain:BangHead:


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> I usually don't invoke too much of a primal response from folks and rarely since my 20's do I exhibit such, but I can tell you this, today was the first time, in a long time that I found myself paying specific attention to my footing and spacing in preparation for what might have come...just drives me nuts really. I mean I've had a very good relationship with this landowner and his neighbor for several years. Always being respectful of their wishes, offering assistance when and with what I can, connecting with them should a wounded deer travel onto or across their property lines, NOT ONCE, did we ever have a less than cordial exchange. Even this morning, I was sort of hailed the savior, but it didn't leave a good taste in my mouth. I'll stop by on the way home today to follow-up and make sure everything was O.K., hopefully that yahoo didn't ruin it for everyone because as most of us in this area already know, it really does take just one bad apple.
> 
> Joe


I applaud you Joe. I would of struggled to keep my cool especially once I found out he was allowed to be there and could have jeopardized an area for you, specially with what happened to most your local private spots this year. Hope everything is good with the landowner when you stop by later, I have a feeling he will appreciate your help in the matter.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Joe I bet that works alot of times though, trespasser goes after another would be trespasser with authority and can pass off as be legitimate most the time. Sometimes these guys legitimately feel they have a claim do to proximity to the piece or having trespassed longer then others... None of that ever made sense to me


People are a huge reason I dislike hunting in SE PA, there is such a close proximity between hunters, properties, non hunters be it anti or indifferent to hunting. I'm not out there for human interaction and yet it's almost impossible to avoid. I feel for your friend that had to have that taint a great moment.


12-Ringer said:


> Just had the most ridiculous exchange that likely sums up what life as a hunter is like in 5C/5D.....
> 
> Get a text a 7:20 from a co-worker who took the day off to hunt a small local tract of public land near my office that I introduced him to this year. This is this guys first archery hunt where he is NOT in camp or in the field with others and he has never shot a deer before. Proceeds to tell me he thinks the shot was perfect, but he's almost positive it ran onto some private property. Being familiar with the spot and the two closest landowners, I told him to stay put and I'd run over to give him a hand. I was there by 7:50 and came to realize he positioned his climber much closer to the border of the private property than I would have, but he was still squarely on public ground and indeed every piece of evidence pointed to a great shot. I was able to get in touch with the landowner and secure permission to access his property to track the deer and within 70 yards, we found his doe. The excitement of the event was immediately tempered when, from a hunter roughly 50 yards away, that I'll openly admit I didn't see while tracking, starts yelling and screaming about trespassing, poaching, not wearing orange...he couldn't climb down with his lone wolf climber fast enough...comes running over asking 1001 questions. Now here is the most interesting part of this encounter...the landowner does not allow any hunting on his property. Hasn't for years and it didn't change this year. Now here I am in the woods with a guy who just shot his first deer ever, did EVERYTHING by the book, getting berated, challenged, and screamed at by a trespasser. I even started the conversation with an apology for walking up on him, by that apology quickly changed to a directive to get back to his business and leave us to ours. He continued with his incessant inquisition asking for our license and identification information, access point, parking location, etc...unfortunately I found my initial directive shifting and replicating more of his approach/tone. Before I let things get the better of me, I reconnected with the landowner, thanking him for granting us permission, telling him we quickly found the doe and would not dress it on his property (something he's always asked) and informed him that we are being hassled by one of his hunters. Before I could hang-up I could hear his atv climbing the hill. Funny how the hunter's tune changed. Turns out the neighbor has a tenant in their garage apartment and despite being told he could NOT hunt the property, had been hunting it at will
> 
> Now I'm sure this kind of nonsense happens other places, but IMHO is epitomizes what hunting in many of the available spaces in 5C and 5D have become. Not only was this j.o. trespassing, he was trespassing AFTER being specifically told not to, he confronted folks he didn't know as if he were the property owner or PGC official? What the hell is wrong with people. Your first deer is always memorable, this poor guy will have a story of his first deer to share around the campfire for years.
> 
> On his way over to Foresta's now, which leads me to another question...is there a processor in Pottstown area folks would recommend. I always take mine back home to Delco with me, Foresta's was the first on our Google Search.
> 
> Joe


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

I few years ago in the first week of November on a warm raining all day and wind I had my best rut action of my life. The kind where you don't end up shooting anything because they are chasing so hard they just fly past.

A doe in estrus trumps all conditions.

I will say though that was miserable at times spending something like 10.5 soaking hours in a LW hand climber.


Shady25_X20 said:


> Someone give me hope that i didn't waste taking off Wednesday and Thursday to hunt. Please stroke my hair and tell me of times when it was warm and rainy but you saw some buck. Every time i look at the weather the temps go up with wind and rain:BangHead:


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Afternoon hunt, 57 degrees around 4:00pm and dropped pretty fast after the sun went down...10+mph winds died down for the last 2 hours as well. Didn't see a deer, not totally surprised though.



TauntoHawk said:


> A doe in estrus trumps all conditions.


True that. Still hope it cools back down and dries up for atleast the latter half of next week though:wink:



Shady25_X20 said:


> Someone give me hope that i didn't waste taking off Wednesday and Thursday to hunt. Please stroke my hair and tell me of times when it was warm and rainy but you saw some buck. Every time i look at the weather the temps go up with wind and rain:BangHead:


*I could tell you that on an early rainy november afternoon last season, a good buck posed in front of a trail cam...but i was at home.* 
A chance at a halloween buck is never a waste imo. Make a memorable but tasty treat! 
I would have switched out thursday for a day next week if it was at all possible but if not...you can't get 1 if you ain't out there. You never know...i got 1 surprise this season and i'm hoping it won't be the last. 
I was tempted to try the rain , for atleast the mornings on thursday/friday but now i have somebody tryin to get me to help him with a job. *I wish you luck!*


----------



## Mathias

Some good bucks will hit the ground today, they always do on :halloween


----------



## davydtune

All day yesterday and only one little spike...………………..then at 6 pm to 6:20pm I got a 2 stroke racing and donut show in front of me, stand is about 100 yards in off the field. Don't know who it was for sure but we have a good idea that it's the same kid that has already set numerous stands on top of others, like 30-50 yards away. Have told the others that if he's in his stand that they need to not hunt theirs's, you know the ones that have been hunting there for 20, 30 and even +40 years. Also put in a food plot and while doing took out a good 1/4 acre of corn between running his machine over rows and actually tilled up growing corn because "that's where he wanted the food plot  Granted this kid did acquire permission to hunt there and even to put a food plot in but where he did was not where he was told. We will just say the land owner isn't too happy about any of it but has been trying to be nice. Well the nice is done and the dude will have the hammer come down on him and it may have already. His one stand I walk past to get in was gone yesterday and while I can't prove it it really seemed that this bike ride donut show was on purpose to disrupt hunts. I mean there's like already like 5 of us hunting there and we all have for decades. I'm an easy going dude but there are a couple of these guys he better watch out for because they are not so laid back.


----------



## Billy H

I have a little Kid that’s rides his wheeler on the property right next to a great 15 acre spot I have access to I like to hunt. He drives the damn thing around and around and around in the same circle for hours. Buck sighting have really dropped Off since this started a year ago. We can also hear it at our house. Very annoying. It wouldn’t be so bad but he has a loud as hell exhaust. I would absolutely LOVE TO TAKE A SLEDGEHAMMER TO THE CRANKCASE on that thing.


----------



## huntin_addict

Shot him @ 6PM on 10/30. Mouth grunted him in for a 10 yard shot. Killed in 1B. Hunting from a saddle.


----------



## nicko

Nice buck addict. Congrats!


----------



## PaBone

Nice Buck Addict, Congrats.


----------



## davydtune

Nice buck!


----------



## Billy H

Good buck congrats. 

So looking at the weather it looks like Sunday would be an optimal day to hunt in the southeast. Arghh.


----------



## Mathias

Congrats _addict, that's a sweet buck.
Hunting a perennial favorite this morning, first time this year. No deer yet.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> I have a little Kid that’s rides his wheeler on the property right next to a great 15 acre spot I have access to I like to hunt. He drives the damn thing around and around and around in the same circle for hours. Buck sighting have really dropped Off since this started a year ago. We can also hear it at our house. Very annoying. It wouldn’t be so bad but he has a loud as hell exhaust. I would absolutely LOVE TO TAKE A SLEDGEHAMMER TO THE CRANKCASE on that thing.


The property hunt got new neighbors in February of 2015, both of the teenaged boys raced ATVs and had those machines with the crazy loud exhaust systems...we too noticed a significant drop off in mature buck sightings the next two years.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice buck Addict - 
Good luck Matt.

My Pop has been at Camp on Potter since last week and hasn't seen a deer from stand...not even off in the distance...doesn't add-up as all of the cams are showing they're moving, just not anywhere near him...pretty frustrating, add to it weather moving in today will likely shut things down until Saturday. Pretty sure he's cutting his trip short and heading home tomorrow.

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

My Dad got one last night.......with his 4Runner.


----------



## bghunter7311

huntin_addict said:


> Shot him @ 6PM on 10/30. Mouth grunted him in for a 10 yard shot. Killed in 1B. Hunting from a saddle.


Nice one!


----------



## skezskoz

Addict thats a beauty, congrats. 

I hunted last night for a few hours in 5D and didn't see anything. Grabbed a camera card on the way out though and daytime buck activity is starting to ramp up. Only a few smaller bucks so far, hopefully the big boys start moving soon, although the weather looks lousy around here up to and maybe including Saturday.


----------



## Mathias

2 bucks other side of creek pushing a doe. One has serious potential....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## justinc535

skezskoz said:


> Addict thats a beauty, congrats.
> 
> I hunted last night for a few hours in 5D and didn't see anything. Grabbed a camera card on the way out though and daytime buck activity is starting to ramp up. Only a few smaller bucks so far, hopefully the big boys start moving soon, although the weather looks lousy around here up to and maybe including Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 6639555


I saw three 1.5-2.5 year old 8 points between 9 and noon yesterday but no big boys. The pictures of them I've gotten the past week, still moving around 5 or 6am

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Good luck to everybody getting out today. Hopefully some Halloween bucks will be hitting the ground. Was thinking about getting out this afternoon but temperatures going to climb into the mid to high 60s and I don’t feel like dealing with bugs anymore. Season runs all the way to be end of November in this corner of the state so I’m not gonna rush things. I’ll wait for better weather conditions and when the rut starts popping.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> 2 bucks other side of creek pushing a doe. One has serious potential....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



Good luck Matt. Give one of them a broad head tipped treat.


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> My Dad got one last night.......with his 4Runner.


Damn Chris...is he O.K.?

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> 2 bucks other side of creek pushing a doe. One has serious potential....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



I can't refresh my browser fast enough....good luck!!!

Joe


----------



## K_pap21

Anyone hunting Centre or Huntington County seeing any rut activity? Ive seen one buck in daylight all year. Down to my last couple days this week bc of a work relocation, starting to get antsy


----------



## dougell

Last night was my last opportunity to hunt til sometime next week.I hunted a new area and rattled in two small but legal bucks about an hour apart.This morning on my way to work I saw a pretty nice 8 point walking around with that dumbfounded look.


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Damn Chris...is he O.K.?
> 
> Joe


He's fine. Somewhere around $4k in damage. Ironic thing is he spent all day hunting and never saw a buck. On way home he hit one.


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> He's fine. Somewhere around $4k in damage. Ironic thing is he spent all day hunting and never saw a buck. On way home he hit one.


Glad to hear he's ok as for the damage, well that's what we all have insurance for I guess. Hopefully it all gets worked out efficiently.

Joe


----------



## KylePA

Goodluck guys seems to be getting good. Able to make it out last night and saw a real nice buck breeding a doe. I saw tines running around through this overgrown field, with about 15minutes before dark a big lone doe and a real nice buck wandered out around 100 yards away. He proceed to breed her and a pretty wide 8 pointer was trailing the action. The bigger buck charged him twice like a bull and they all disappeared back in the direction they came from. Unfortunately there were 5 other does headed my direction that didn't like all the commotion so they all disappeared as well. Things are starting to heat up it seems. Snuck out this morning for a quick two hours before work and ended up seeing two does walk directly under my other tree stand, 4 does off in the distance with no bucks in sight and a decent 8 pointer cruised past that had no interest in grunts, a snort wheeze or the can call. Might sneak out tonight before trick or treat if not won't be able to hit the woods until maybe Saturday night.

Happy Halloween all.


----------



## alancac98

Great buck Addict!

Too much stinking rain, then the best couple days come along and bam, Halloween and Trick-or-Treating! Gonna get out Thursday and Saturday regardless of rain (I gotta man up, lol). Good luck fellas for those who can get out tonight. Hearing about some rut-type activities in the area, so it shouldn't be long before the woods really fire up!


----------



## Spahrman5

I'm tagged out, but went to my stand last weekend to pull my camera card. I was full draw on this guy at 25 yards a week before I killed my deer. I got buck fever so bad I never got a shot off. I'm letting my neighbor hunt my stand, so maybe he will have a chance at this one.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Spahrman5 said:


> I'm tagged out, but went to my stand last weekend to pull my camera card. I was full draw on this guy at 25 yards a week before I killed my deer. I got buck fever so bad I never got a shot off. I'm letting my neighbor hunt my stand, so maybe he will have a chance at this one.
> 
> View attachment 6639755


If you want to let any other neighbors hunt your spot send me a PM...I live in Media too:wink:

Nice buck and congrats on filling your tag early!

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Ultimately a 3rd buck, a decent (non-shooter) 8pt walked the same way as the others. They bed in an area above the property I hunt, owned by anti-hunting fanatics. Despite the warm up I’m heading back this afternoon.
I hope to take a doe at least. The homeowners, great folks, texted me yesterday telling me of 20-30 deer in their yard daily, my only requirement was to leave with 10!


----------



## K_pap21

Checked a card over my lunch break. More nocturnal activity but he looks to be all swollen up. Hoping to get a crack at him.


----------



## jlh42581

This has been by far my worst vacation ever on seeing deer. I've probably seen a dozen in almost two full weeks. I literally walked 20', yes 20' from two bedded Doe's this morning at 545.

I can't really go next week. Maybe I'll get a chance to run back out to Ohio at some point. Just an overall lack of deer for me in general and I don't know why. Hunted deeper, smarter and longer than I ever have. Grueling hikes, stuff that makes you not even want to go. If it's going to pour like it's supposed to I likely will do other tasks hunt related tomorrow.

Will have a saddle again for 2019 no doubt. I also plan to have some steps in remote areas. Im not old but I sure don't like packing this much stuff all the time. Gotta wonder if some of these guys ever fully tracked themselves before throwing out distances like a mile. A mile is a long ways up and down ridges with 30lbs.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowflinger73

Do any of you guys remember the last time we had a string of continuous high pressure days during the rut? Its been so long I cant recall. Congratulations on some decent bucks hitting the dirt. I'm sitting under an umbrella in a rain storm at this moment.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

I would like to get out tonight but three kids are counting on seeing grandpa tonight when they come trick or treating. It's a no brainer where I would rather be.


----------



## Straw

Just came in from the rain. The only deer I seen was a big 10 point I almost hit with my truck on the way out this morning. I cant believe how green the woods still are for it being this late in the year


----------



## full moon64

huntin_addict said:


> Shot him @ 6PM on 10/30. Mouth grunted him in for a 10 yard shot. Killed in 1B. Hunting from a saddle.


nice buck,...thats my kinda hunting saddle and mt hunting


----------



## nicko

Sounds like it’s been very hit or miss so far not a lot of movement. Next week I plan on being mobile and not locking myself in to any one spot for an extended length of time. I’ve had good luck with grunting and rattling in the last week of the season even if it means being on foot and trying to stuff myself behind a tree or tucked into ground brush for cover. With only one week left, got a pull out all the stops.


----------



## jlh42581

I said the same thing to my neighbor tonight


Straw said:


> Just came in from the rain. The only deer I seen was a big 10 point I almost hit with my truck on the way out this morning. I cant believe how green the woods still are for it being this late in the year


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Straw

jlh42581 said:


> I said the same thing to my neighbor tonight
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I got twisted around going into my stand this morning because everything looked so thick with the leaves on and I've had that stand in the same tree for 5 years


----------



## Spency

My father in law saw a nice one out of his blind in 2H cruising mid day today. Vacation all next week and for the first time in 13 years, not going to southern Ohio for the week. Hope it's a good week here at home.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*Nice goin addict!*

*Have to agree on the leaf cover*...woods is still rather green.

66 degrees when i left for the afternoon hunt. *I did not get my halloween treat, but "something" else did*....the mosquitoes who were treating themselves to my forehead. Should have hunted for a turkey today instead!

Hunted most of 2 days this week and haven't seen deer since friday. Replaced the batteries in the cam i mentioned yesterday...although it was only there for a bit over 24hrs, there was no activity at all in front of it last night. I know, it was only 1 night! but theres been atleast nocturnal activity on it the same day i put it out for the last several years in a row, maybe it was just a slow night.

*My Pops* almost took out a decent 7pt last night...*with his truck*...on the way home from work around 9pm.


----------



## Charman03

I’ve seen about 20 does last few sits and no bucks. Those big does where I’m at just aren’t quite ready.


----------



## PAbigbear

I shot this 2G state forest land 8 point at 1210 today. I threw a few grunts and bleats at a buck I could hear walking behind me, but couldn't see. A few minutes later I see this guy making a beeline across the clearcut for my tree. It took a little coaxing to get him fully committed but I ended up coming to full draw and got him stopped at 30 yards, but a step too far with his vitals covered. He ended up turning towards me and came right for the base of my tree all the while I'm at full draw. He got directly underneath me and wheeled around, took a few leaps and stopped at 22 yards quartering away. The rage found its Mark taking the lungs and top of the heart. 8 points, 17.5" inside spread, 180 pounds dressed. Around here I am thinking he's a 4 year old.


----------



## j.d.m.

12-Ringer said:


> Nice buck Addict -
> Good luck Matt.
> 
> My Pop has been at Camp on Potter since last week and hasn't seen a deer from stand...not even off in the distance...doesn't add-up as all of the cams are showing they're moving, just not anywhere near him...pretty frustrating, add to it weather moving in today will likely shut things down until Saturday. Pretty sure he's cutting his trip short and heading home tomorrow.
> 
> Joe


I did the exact same thing tonight for the exact same reason. Up in 3b, I have some buck on cam, not huge, but ok. I have rubs showing up everywhere, fresh scrapes, but no deer while hunting. The wind is constantly swirling. Today we had a spell of serious high gusts and wind, I heard trees go down in the distance. With temps and rain coming in, I just came home, and will save 2 vacation days I had planned for another time. All the doe I see right after dark on way back to the house, have absolutely no buck around them. I did see a giant buck on neighbor's property other morning on way out of woods, he was just casually heading back to bed, no doe around. He didn't seem to care about finding a doe. Tonight on way home, saw a real good buck along side turnpike. He was just feeding in the grass as if it were summer yet. Woods are green, the bugs were out, sounded like early September yet. Last year was same way. Woods were green yet in November.


----------



## PaBone

Nice BigBear, Congrats


----------



## huntin_addict

PAbigbear said:


> I shot this 2G state forest land 8 point at 1210 today. I threw a few grunts and bleats at a buck I could hear walking behind me, but couldn't see. A few minutes later I see this guy making a beeline across the clearcut for my tree. It took a little coaxing to get him fully committed but I ended up coming to full draw and got him stopped at 30 yards, but a step too far with his vitals covered. He ended up turning towards me and came right for the base of my tree all the while I'm at full draw. He got directly underneath me and wheeled around, took a few leaps and stopped at 22 yards quartering away. The rage found its Mark taking the lungs and top of the heart. 8 points, 17.5" inside spread, 180 pounds dressed. Around here I am thinking he's a 4 year old.
> 
> View attachment 6640247


Nice buck, good job. Congrats.


----------



## jlh42581

Real nice buck. I took the morning off. Might go this evening, worn out.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Great buck pabigbear. Congrats!!!


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Congrats Pabigbear! Good looking mountain buck!


----------



## bblue21

Well boys it’s Novemeber. Spent all year waiting for these next 2 weeks. Congratulations to those who already tagged out. To the rest of us, hunt safe, hunt smart, and best of luck.


----------



## Spahrman5

12-Ringer said:


> If you want to let any other neighbors hunt your spot send me a PM...I live in Media too:wink:
> 
> Nice buck and congrats on filling your tag early!
> 
> Joe


Lol, I'll keep you in mind. This particular neighbor has let me hunt his stand in the woods behind our development that he has gained permission on- I owed him one.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Spahrman5 said:


> Lol, I'll keep you in mind. This particular neighbor has let me hunt his stand in the woods behind our development that he has gained permission on- I owed him one.


:wink:got it....was joking, but......

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Only wish it felt like November. This is one of those mornings that makes one think they have just as good of a chance bagging a zebra. Zero deer pulling out of home, on the half hour ride nor in the hunting area.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Saw a big 8 point roadkill , Route 1 Chadds Ford, on my commute this morning. Goodluck to those who are out.


----------



## bblue21

Mathias said:


> Only wish it felt like November. This is one of those mornings that makes one think they have just as good of a chance bagging a zebra. Zero deer pulling out of home, on the half hour ride nor in the hunting area.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



I agree. Only saw 4 does bedded on way to farm this morn. Have seen another 4 since I been on stand. Haven’t seen a shooter in 2 weeks.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Awesome buck bigbear

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

huntin_addict said:


> Nice buck, good job. Congrats.


Way to go bigear.What a tank.


----------



## TauntoHawk

When's Tennessee Matt?


Mathias said:


> Only wish it felt like November. This is one of those mornings that makes one think they have just as good of a chance bagging a zebra. Zero deer pulling out of home, on the half hour ride nor in the hunting area.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Billy H said:


> I would like to get out tonight but three kids are counting on seeing grandpa tonight when they come trick or treating. It's a no brainer where I would rather be.


Some things are more important than hunting.


----------



## Mathias

TauntoHawk said:


> When's Tennessee Matt?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I'm back, I'll post on it later.

A young 8pt just came by following a small doe. He let out the loudest grunt, more like a quick roar, sounded fake.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

PAbigbear said:


> I shot this 2G state forest land 8 point at 1210 today. I threw a few grunts and bleats at a buck I could hear walking behind me, but couldn't see. A few minutes later I see this guy making a beeline across the clearcut for my tree. It took a little coaxing to get him fully committed but I ended up coming to full draw and got him stopped at 30 yards, but a step too far with his vitals covered. He ended up turning towards me and came right for the base of my tree all the while I'm at full draw. He got directly underneath me and wheeled around, took a few leaps and stopped at 22 yards quartering away. The rage found its Mark taking the lungs and top of the heart. 8 points, 17.5" inside spread, 180 pounds dressed. Around here I am thinking he's a 4 year old.
> 
> View attachment 6640247


Stud 2G deer bigbear congrats!


----------



## yetihunter1

Awesome deer bigbear!

I will be out this afternoon hunting this early season weather.....70 degrees or more with green leaves still in the trees in November!!!???? what is the world coming to?


----------



## KylePA

PAbigbear said:


> I shot this 2G state forest land 8 point at 1210 today. I threw a few grunts and bleats at a buck I could hear walking behind me, but couldn't see. A few minutes later I see this guy making a beeline across the clearcut for my tree. It took a little coaxing to get him fully committed but I ended up coming to full draw and got him stopped at 30 yards, but a step too far with his vitals covered. He ended up turning towards me and came right for the base of my tree all the while I'm at full draw. He got directly underneath me and wheeled around, took a few leaps and stopped at 22 yards quartering away. The rage found its Mark taking the lungs and top of the heart. 8 points, 17.5" inside spread, 180 pounds dressed. Around here I am thinking he's a 4 year old.
> 
> View attachment 6640247



Congrats PABigBear- It seems you are a machine when it comes to killing big PA mountain bucks.


----------



## SwitchbckXT

KylePA said:


> Congrats PABigBear- It seems you are a machine when it comes to killing big PA mountain bucks.


I actually thought the same exact thing thing....congrats PABigBear!

Good luck to those out! Keep the updates rollin...deer activity reports and harvests definitely seem lagging this year compared to other years on here....not that I follow religiously, just seems that way to me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Anyone seen or heard of a bear killed this week?


----------



## yetihunter1

I have seen a few posted on FB but no one know who went up has gotten any.



vonfoust said:


> Anyone seen or heard of a bear killed this week?


----------



## jorken

Mornings in 4C have been pretty slow with the exception of Monday, which seemed like a madhouse.

Evenings have been a little rowdy though. Hoping the party shows up again tonight.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Anyone else score in EHD "effected area" of 5C? Curious about the venison...my co-worker buddy that was involved with the trespasser that I posted about earlier just called to tell me he picked up his meat from Foresta's on his lunch break and the person he spoke with there said their processing for pick-up has been down by almost 40% whereas their HSH processing has been up by about 30%. Told my buddy lots of guys dropping off for donation as opposed to pick-up. 

Was wondering for those who have scored in this area, if you had any concerns about the venison. 

On another note, just ran to the Wawa on South Hanover in Pottstown, between the corner of 100/23 and that Wawa, there are 4 dead deer, 3 buck...nothing to get excited about, but they had antlers...looks like temps or not...things are getting started.

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Regarding my highly anticipated Tennessee trip, my first out of state hunting adventure, it was fun and a learning experience.

On a prior visit to the farm, my S-I-L and I placed 4 stands. Three were spots he had picked, based upon living there, one I picked based up terrain and sign.

The first morning was cold with a heavy frost. I saw at least a dozen deer, including 3 bucks, one offered a shot (pic of him at a scrape). The last to come by was an absolute stud-shooter for sure. I was shaking so hard, surely from the cold and the sight of him that I had spasms in my back. They had all walked a trail unknown to me at the time, loosely following a doe. The pictured deer was the only one to stop in an opening. Grunting caused the big guy to pause, study the area and simply move on.

After that morning, the weather was fickle with fluctuating temps, mostly mild to warm, and sporadic rain.

I could have killed doe each sit, no other bucks were seen, except for several 2-3 yo’s each morning in the cut lawn area posturing and clashing racks.

Looking at images from his various trail cams, neither the big buck nor another 8pt seen the first morning were on any cameras.

I repositioned my stand and continued to see does and fawns but no bucks.

I chose not to sit any of ‘his’ stands, though offered, as he wants our daughter to take her first archery deer.

I’ll add a few stands there in 2019. I’m going to s-ringmgobbler hunt, help with food plots etc.

Beautiful property, mile long driveway, house sits in a nice spot surrounded by elevation on three sides.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I have always taken some vacation around Halloween only for hunting to start slow and warm up by my last day or two then peak pictures activity right after that. Now kids keep me firmly planted at home which is good.

I'll get out next weekend on another solo hunt for 3 or 4 days.

My wife has expressed interest in hunting again as our kids get a bit easier for others to watch so she will be getting out in rifle this year. I'm most looking forward to that and the time between then and now I just want to get out and learn more.



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## justinc535

bblue21 said:


> I agree. Only saw 4 does bedded on way to farm this morn. Have seen another 4 since I been on stand. Haven’t seen a shooter in 2 weeks.


I saw 9 different young bucks last weekend and the first couple days this week. Since Tuesday morning, I've seen literally zero deer. I rarely ever go a sit without seeing a a few bucks this time of year, let alone no deer.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bblue21

justinc535 said:


> I saw 9 different young bucks last weekend and the first couple days this week. Since Tuesday morning, I've seen literally zero deer. I rarely ever go a sit without seeing a a few bucks this time of year, let alone no deer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Then we must be hunting same farm. Two weeks ago, I sat morn and evening, same stand. 25 + deer each sit. 5-6 bucks each time. Last 4 sits, 2 morn 2 evening. Same location. Maybe handful of does and a few Y bucks. It’s like everything disappeared.


----------



## full moon64

pa bigbear congrats:darkbeer:


----------



## Beavsteve

Bigbear, nice buck bud. That looks like a stud of a deer. Congrats.


----------



## pa.hunter

PAbigbear said:


> I shot this 2G state forest land 8 point at 1210 today. I threw a few grunts and bleats at a buck I could hear walking behind me, but couldn't see. A few minutes later I see this guy making a beeline across the clearcut for my tree. It took a little coaxing to get him fully committed but I ended up coming to full draw and got him stopped at 30 yards, but a step too far with his vitals covered. He ended up turning towards me and came right for the base of my tree all the while I'm at full draw. He got directly underneath me and wheeled around, took a few leaps and stopped at 22 yards quartering away. The rage found its Mark taking the lungs and top of the heart. 8 points, 17.5" inside spread, 180 pounds dressed. Around here I am thinking he's a 4 year old.
> 
> View attachment 6640247


Nice buck :darkbeer:


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*Congrats to PABigBear*

The largest PA buck I've ever seen with any weapon in hand was in archery of 2015 on *Halloween*. Heavy mass with stickers and double droptines...if i had arrowed him who knows how long it would taken me to calm down enough to climb down. I tend to be rather calm before the shot, it's afterwards the shakes kick in. Was only able to hunt that property for that season but never heard of him being taken since.

If you didn't like this weeks weather...next weeks doesn't look like much of an improvement at the moment. Last year I have a morning low temp of 16 degrees logged for a morning during the final week...brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

No deer activity to report for today.......didn't go out.


----------



## fap1800

Had a decent 8 hanging with a doe about 100 yards out this evening about 30 minutes before last light. I threw a Hail Mary and grunted and even threw in a snort wheeze. No dice. Not that I expected any different. Watched him make a scrape and rub a few saplings. Snuck out of my stand undetected and pulled a couple cards. Had him in front of my one stand at 10:30 AM on the 29th. They’re starting to move during the day here in Bucks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Today 73 degrees, 1-2” of rain, then 20 mph winds Saturday, Sunday :zip:, 100% rain Monday......and so it continues


----------



## 12-Ringer

A buddy of mine knocked down a good one last night. He and his wife just had twin girls I think this was the first day he was able to get out. I was happy for him.


----------



## Mathias

Looks like his life is full of good news Joe!


----------



## Billy H

I’m off work now till the 20th. Not a great Start to my time off, it’s in the mid 60’s here already, showers and southwest winds and HUMID! Think I’ll get some other things done today. Oh and by the way once again Sunday is the optimal day to hunt for the next 5 days. SMH.


----------



## Billy H

That buck laid his head on a nice comfy pillow.


----------



## jason03

Yes i agree on the warm temps. And opted to not go last evening,it was 72 degrees but my nephews fiancée shot a nice buck last night right before dark.


----------



## davydtune

Man glad it isn't quite the warm up here. Looking at low 60's Monday and Tuesday, with rain of course  I have a couple things to do this AM but I'm headed out around 9:30 and gonna sit the rest of the day. Hopefully the wind will back off a bit as it's pushing 20 right now with some 30 mph gusts and 52F right now. Maybe a little rain this afternoon but other than that we look good for a couple days up here  Had been planning on being at camp all next week but we will see.


----------



## nicko

Weather for next week up in Potter is looking spotty as well. Tuesday may possibly be a washout but the weather keeps changing every day. The one thing that looks consistent however is strong winds which sucks.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Anyone else score in EHD "effected area" of 5C? Curious about the venison...my co-worker buddy that was involved with the trespasser that I posted about earlier just called to tell me he picked up his meat from Foresta's on his lunch break and the person he spoke with there said their processing for pick-up has been down by almost 40% whereas their HSH processing has been up by about 30%. Told my buddy lots of guys dropping off for donation as opposed to pick-up.
> 
> Was wondering for those who have scored in this area, if you had any concerns about the venison.
> 
> On another note, just ran to the Wawa on South Hanover in Pottstown, between the corner of 100/23 and that Wawa, there are 4 dead deer, 3 buck...nothing to get excited about, but they had antlers...looks like temps or not...things are getting started.
> 
> Joe


The doe I shot earlier this year was from that area and my wife and I have been eating it. I checked it for any signs it might of been infected but the deer looked healthy to me. No ill effects so far.....but if you don't hear from me in over a week don't eat any vension....


----------



## yetihunter1

Goodluck, are you going to the same spot in MD or trying a different area this time?




TauntoHawk said:


> I have always taken some vacation around Halloween only for hunting to start slow and warm up by my last day or two then peak pictures activity right after that. Now kids keep me firmly planted at home which is good.
> 
> I'll get out next weekend on another solo hunt for 3 or 4 days.
> 
> My wife has expressed interest in hunting again as our kids get a bit easier for others to watch so she will be getting out in rifle this year. I'm most looking forward to that and the time between then and now I just want to get out and learn more.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Going to keep trying different spots until I come across something that forces me to stay on it. I didn't find any buck sign on the last trip that screamed hunt me in the rut so I'll keep looking. I'm not to concerned if I hunt the whole weekend from the ground scout hunting with a bow. 

My father is doing upstate for 3 days starting Thursday followed by Ohio for 5. Hopefully he connects with something, I'm sure he will be out local this weekend too but I've got kid detail while my wife works.


yetihunter1 said:


> Goodluck, are you going to the same spot in MD or trying a different area this time?


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

TauntoHawk said:


> Going to keep trying different spots until I come across something that forces me to stay on it. I didn't find any buck sign on the last trip that screamed hunt me in the rut so I'll keep looking. I'm not to concerned if I hunt the whole weekend from the ground scout hunting with a bow.
> 
> My father is doing upstate for 3 days starting Thursday followed by Ohio for 5. Hopefully he connects with something, I'm sure he will be out local this weekend too but I've got kid detail while my wife works.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I will be doing the same next week but locally. Hope you get into some good action!


----------



## Ebard22

My feelings currently.....


----------



## moparsnhuntn

Ebard22 said:


> My feelings currently.....


You made my day with this. I just came in because it started raining again and I'm so fed up with it.

Thanks for the laugh!!


----------



## nicko

Hitting the road 8am Sunday morning, get up to the lease by 1:00, and doing some speed scouting the rest of the day. To get a plan for Monday. I’ve never hunted this small spot but if the sign looks good, I want to get in to it on Monday morning and set up a stand. I’ve seen good sign in the past but hunting right off the road never appealed to me. I’ve got three doe tags for this WMU and the freezer is void of any venison. 

The spot I’m eyeballing is the point inside the tree line right below the dirt road, dead center of the screen shot.


----------



## full moon64

my first hunt is tomorrow...looks like a great forecast,..sun up too sun down for me
good luck everyone be safe...Dave


----------



## full moon64

jason03 said:


> Yes i agree on the warm temps. And opted to not go last evening,it was 72 degrees but my nephews fiancée shot a nice buck last night right before dark.


I have gotten bucks in warm temps,,its just not enjoyable.....:toothy2:


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*Sunday is looking better and better...*:wink:

I tweaked my shoulder again doing damn near nothing yesterday afternoon, same shoulder I tore, back in may. Today i figured i would pull my bow back and see how it felt...1st thoughts were it hurts but manageable. Shooting outside after that was painful and it effected my accuracy. If i was going to go out and had a shot at a deer I wouldn't feel nearly as confident or comfortable in my shot as i should.

I have a scorpyd rdt125...so i went and grabbed that. No pain drawing it with a rope aid and don't have to hold it there, all was good....impacts on target were perfect up until my last 40yd shot. I started to draw it back for a final shot , blinked and heard a loud bang and then heard something else hit high up in the leaves of a tree 30yds to my left. The loud sound I first heard was 1 of the split limbs failing and impacting with the steel on the bow. 1 piece of the limb lay at my feet...the rest of it wasn't found yet. Strings appear fully intact and aside from the 2 new dents in the bow i came out a bit shaken... but uninjured. After that I was thinking the vertical bow shooting didn't go as well as i'd hoped and now my fallback is out of commission...just getting to the best part of the season, now what do i do?! 

Luckily for me i was lent another crossbow earlier this evening, so barring any other events i will be setting that up and my season will continue. To say my morale hasn't been lowered is an understatement...goes along well with this crappy weather.

*Good luck to those braving the rain and wind in the morning. I wish you luck!*


----------



## TauntoHawk

Man glad you came out ok, there's a lot of energy in those crossbow limbs.


AjPUNISHER said:


> *Sunday is looking better and better...*:wink:
> 
> I tweaked my shoulder again doing damn near nothing yesterday afternoon, same shoulder I tore, back in may. Today i figured i would pull my bow back and see how it felt...1st thoughts were it hurts but manageable. Shooting outside after that was painful and it effected my accuracy. If i was going to go out and had a shot at a deer I wouldn't feel nearly as confident or comfortable in my shot as i should.
> 
> I have a scorpyd rdt125...so i went and grabbed that. No pain drawing it with a rope aid and don't have to hold it there, all was good....impacts on target were perfect up until my last 40yd shot. I started to draw it back for a final shot , blinked and heard a loud bang and then heard something else hit high up in the leaves of a tree 30yds to my left. The loud sound I first heard was 1 of the split limbs failing and impacting with the steel on the bow. 1 piece of the limb lay at my feet...the rest of it wasn't found yet. Strings appear fully intact and aside from the 2 new dents in the bow i came out a bit shaken... but uninjured. After that I was thinking the vertical bow shooting didn't go as well as i'd hoped and now my fallback is out of commission...just getting to the best part of the season, now what do i do?!
> 
> Luckily for me i was lent another crossbow earlier this evening, so barring any other events i will be setting that up and my season will continue. To say my morale hasn't been lowered is an understatement...goes along well with this crappy weather.
> 
> *Good luck to those braving the rain and wind in the morning. I wish you luck!*


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

That’s sucks punisher. Hopefully the shoulder is just a tweak and will be able to heal up. If you can, you might wanna dial the poundage of your bow down as low as it will go.


----------



## PaBone

Finally had some action yesterday, I saw a buck dogging some does across a creek on the other hillside. I grunted to him and he came right to the base of my tree. A nice 9 point just too young.


----------



## jacobh

I feel your pain. This year I’m in a xbow too. Tried to pull a bow the other day at 55# and just about brought me to tears. Looks like I’m stuck unless I have surgery but even then there’s no guarantees. 





AjPUNISHER said:


> *Sunday is looking better and better...*:wink:
> 
> I tweaked my shoulder again doing damn near nothing yesterday afternoon, same shoulder I tore, back in may. Today i figured i would pull my bow back and see how it felt...1st thoughts were it hurts but manageable. Shooting outside after that was painful and it effected my accuracy. If i was going to go out and had a shot at a deer I wouldn't feel nearly as confident or comfortable in my shot as i should.
> 
> I have a scorpyd rdt125...so i went and grabbed that. No pain drawing it with a rope aid and don't have to hold it there, all was good....impacts on target were perfect up until my last 40yd shot. I started to draw it back for a final shot , blinked and heard a loud bang and then heard something else hit high up in the leaves of a tree 30yds to my left. The loud sound I first heard was 1 of the split limbs failing and impacting with the steel on the bow. 1 piece of the limb lay at my feet...the rest of it wasn't found yet. Strings appear fully intact and aside from the 2 new dents in the bow i came out a bit shaken... but uninjured. After that I was thinking the vertical bow shooting didn't go as well as i'd hoped and now my fallback is out of commission...just getting to the best part of the season, now what do i do?!
> 
> Luckily for me i was lent another crossbow earlier this evening, so barring any other events i will be setting that up and my season will continue. To say my morale hasn't been lowered is an understatement...goes along well with this crappy weather.
> 
> *Good luck to those braving the rain and wind in the morning. I wish you luck!*


----------



## Billy H

PaBone said:


> Finally had some action yesterday, I saw a buck dogging some does across a creek on the other hillside. I grunted to him and he came right to the base of my tree. A nice 9 point just too young.


Pabone, That’s 2 good bucks you managed to grunt into range this year. I have had some success with grunting but limited. I’m never sure what tone I want use. Are you using a mature or young buck tone to present a challenge or are you using a doe tone? Or does it just not matter? Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Mathias

1 day in the next 15 forecast to have 0% chance of precipitation.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Think of it as quiet stand access and nature offering free scent washings


Mathias said:


> 1 day in the next 15 forecast to have 0% chance of precipitation.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> 1 day in the next 15 forecast to have 0% chance of precipitation.


Sunday looks good.


----------



## Mathias

TauntoHawk said:


> Think of it as quiet stand access and nature offering free scent washings
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Truth be told, I generally like rainy days, this year has been pushing the limits however. I’ll hunt light rain any time.

Billy that seems to be a pattern....

I bet next year we have Sunday hunting.


----------



## Billy H

I hope so. 

Starting to clear here. I may move from this blind into a nearby treestand.


----------



## Mathias

Good luck, Monday for me.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> 1 day in the next 15 forecast to have 0% chance of precipitation.


My Potter forecast for next week has taken a turn down the toilet. &@$%#£¥!!!!!! And when it’s not forecast to rain, the wind is forecast to be 15+ mph.


----------



## nicko

Enough complaining about the weather for me. It is what it is and nothing you can do about it. Good luck to everybody who is out today. Hopefully some good ones will be hitting the ground. 

Looks like you grunted in a nice one there PAbone. I would not have been as patient as you ha ha. But that is why you knock down good ones every year. 

Grunting and rattling should start working well this week as long as the deer can hear it and the wind is not too loud. When things are slow from the stand, I like to get on foot and situate myself behind brush or a tree and do a grunting and rattling sequence on the ground where I can stomp around, kick leaves, break sticks and make it sound like two deer going at it. Last year, I called a buck in every during a five-day trip last week of the regular archery season. They weren’t all big but a couple of them were decent.


----------



## Mathias

Once November comes I’ve found hunting my place in 3C is more difficult due to wind.
My neighbor tells me it has been raining 5 out of 7 days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

Well our property purchase is paying off big. My son was the first on the board with his 2nd 8pt in 2 years. From the ground on his own! He was so proud. He had to draw and let down twice and grunted him in for the shot. 

I connected yesterday on my biggest archery buck to date. Only deer I saw all day. Came in at 615pm. Sneaking through the laurel behind me. Hit him with a couple grunts and he came right in.


----------



## bblue21

Here in 2b it just turned on for me. Waited until rain stopped. Headed out 8am on stand 9am. Have seen 3 shooters chasing already. One was the big 10 I’m after. Amazing what a day and some weather can do: good luck to everyone and hunt safe.


----------



## Billy H

Congrats CBB and son.

One spike so far today.


----------



## 138104

CBB said:


> Well our property purchase is paying off big. My son was the first on the board with his 2nd 8pt in 2 years. From the ground on his own! He was so proud. He had to draw and let down twice and grunted him in for the shot.
> 
> I connected yesterday on my biggest archery buck to date. Only deer I saw all day. Came in at 615pm. Sneaking through the laurel behind me. Hit him with a couple grunts and he came right in.
> 
> View attachment 6642237
> 
> View attachment 6642235


Congrats!

Seen a 4 and small 8. Only can hunt until 11, but should be able to get out this evening.


----------



## Charman03

Opinions on evening hunt tonight with 15-18mph winds?


----------



## CBB

Get on the Lee side of a hill out of the wind as much as possible


----------



## weldermike70

Great bucks guys congrats. I hunt 3c as well on dads farm. The weather and the hunting has been horrible due to the weather. I'm about 100mi away from dad but I get the same weather basically and its been absolutely horrible. I got rained in again this morning and heavy winds for this afternoon. We have had a total of 52in of rain this year so far with more coming. Unreal, I hope it stops before it turns to snow or there will be a horrible winter kill


----------



## nicko

Congrats CBB. Two nice bucks there.


----------



## justinc535

CBB said:


> Get on the Lee side of a hill out of the wind as much as possible


I'm on the same page. Did it this morning and it worked well. For me being out of the wind and good deer movement finally

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fmf979

C mon guys you start this thread in June and post non stop until november 3rd an no posts since noon? Nobody is hunting or seeing anything or not seeing anything on Nov 3rd???


----------



## nicko

fmf979 said:


> C mon guys you start this thread in June and post non stop until november 3rd an no posts since noon? Nobody is hunting or seeing anything or not seeing anything on Nov 3rd???


Weather has been less than optimal. 


I’ll be out all next week and giving updates at the end of the day.


----------



## jorken

I went out this afternoon despite the winds. Glad I did, winds were kicking early afternoon but died down quick. Saw a bunch of deer moving about, small bucks and a few doe. Really not much rutting action compared to earlier in the week though.


----------



## fmf979

nicko said:


> Weather has been less than optimal.
> 
> 
> I’ll be out all next week and giving updates at the end of the day.


Hopefully the weather is good I will be giving updates From Monday am for a few days. I have a tree that I havent been in in 9 years that I cant wait to hunt next week. Its crazy how much time has passed since I have been able to put properly hunt central Pa.


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> Truth be told, I generally like rainy days, this year has been pushing the limits however. I’ll hunt light rain any time.
> 
> Billy that seems to be a pattern....
> 
> I bet next year we have Sunday hunting.


How much would you like to wager on that??


----------



## speedy743

I saw a smaller 8 point in 4B at very first light. Absolutely nothing after that. All day sit - besides half an hour to slightly move for the afternoon.

No chasing yet from what I saw. But I could have just been in the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## vonfoust

Spent the morning in a 'new' stand. Nothing but wet. Took the son out for birds with the dog and ended up with 4. I got 2, he made a great shot on one, then the dog caught one. Haven't had that happen in quite a while. 
Evening, put the wet clothes back on (no time to get home and dry anything, and no hunting on Sunday so if I'm hunting it's all in one day:angry: No ducks this week apparently)

Nothing again tonight. I will say though, I think the no hunting on Sunday keeps me married.


----------



## full moon64

I saw a small 6 later towards evening on a sun up too down hunt..It was very windy had too get down and hunt from ground.
It was a slow day i hate blaming weather but found out the mountain got hit hard for bear.These mixed seasons really are stupid..
*can we please make a separate season bear,youth,old timers..It would make for a safer woods* oh Sunday hunting for a working person and family man or woman wouldn't hurt.


----------



## huntin_addict

full moon64 said:


> I saw a small 6 later towards evening on a sun up too down hunt..It was very windy had too get down and hunt from ground.
> It was a slow day i hate blaming weather but found out the mountain got hit hard for bear.These mixed seasons really are stupid..
> *can we please make a separate season bear,youth,old timers..It would make for a safer woods* oh Sunday hunting for a working person and family man or woman wouldn't hurt.


Couldn't agree less with you about the separate season for archery bear. First, since it was archery, the same guys "hitting it hard" were probably doing combo deer and bear hunts. We just got that separate archery bear season and I love how it is also falls in during archery deer. For this working man who really had to choose vacation days used for hunting wisely, this opened up a season for an entirely different species that I historically didn't hunt for in my home state. In NY, when their archery season opens, it is open for both deer and bear for the duration. I really don't see the problem with the archery bear season. Perhaps the moutain got hit hard for turkeys? Even so, they can't really move that season can they? Turkey hunters want their season too.


----------



## huntin_addict

Finally a nice crisp cool frosty morning for all the folks still chasing deer and.................it's Sunday.


----------



## Billy H

Considering the rain and 25 MPH winds yesterday what a morning today ,low 30’s, breaking sunlight, calm winds, rut in gear, great morning to be in a stand. OH,OH,OH, wait, it’s Sunday and we live in Pa. oh well there is always tomorrow, OH but wait, rain tomorrow and Tuesday. I guess I can always go out and shoot my loud ass 10 gauge at some crows ( or English sparrows Lol) today, or set up some targets and shoot my pistols for a few hours and hundreds of rounds. The idea of just hunting Sunday on my private spots is getting closer to an reality.


----------



## 138104

huntin_addict said:


> Finally a nice crisp cool frosty morning for all the folks still chasing deer and.................it's Sunday.


Yep...this is bs. Watching deer on the move since first light.


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

I was able to be out twice this past week. Monday evening saw one of my target deer right at dark, but wind shifted and he didn’t stick around. Last evening I hit the stand around 4pm. At 6 or so I looked over toward the creek bottom and saw 2 deer a doe and a nice buck. Buck was chasing and he had her moving. Right after they went off another monster emerged and came towards me, but he got into some thick cover and I assume he moved back into the bedding area. Wouldn’t respond to any grunting or bleating. He stood broadside in the wide open about 60 yards, however I am not prepared for that distance of a shot 

Amazing to me how the leaf cover changed this week, finally looks like fall here in 4B 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

My vacation finally took a turn Friday evening. I went my buddies property I call the buck farm. It's an open invitation to me to hunt it when I want but I only go with him.

I had hot doe's around Friday evening and all day yesterday. Only saw one shooter which nothing was pulling him off. If I saw 40 deer I'd not be surprised. 11 different bucks. Keep in mind this was out of two stands within 300 yards.

I did snort wheeze at a young 8 who thought the spike hanging out by him did it. That really got interesting fast.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

I took 3 half days for this week earlier this month. Monday AM, Tuesday AM and Friday AM.

Of course with the weather patter we had all summer I should have assumed it would rain, and of course the forecast for this week looks like rain Monday morning, Tuesday morning, and probably Friday morning.

Guess it’s time to break out the rain gear. My wife works late all week so if I am going to hunt I guess rain gear it is....

But you are all correct what a morning it would be to be in the stand! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntin_addict

Billy H said:


> Pabone, That’s 2 good bucks you managed to grunt into range this year. I have had some success with grunting but limited. I’m never sure what tone I want use. Are you using a mature or young buck tone to present a challenge or are you using a doe tone? Or does it just not matter? Any tips would be appreciated.


Billy, the last 7 bucks I've killed have come to the grunt. I'll tell you what works FOR ME. First off, I don't use a grunt tube, I've found I can replicate every buck vocalization with my mouth. Next, I use a deep grunt. I "blind call", but I try not to overdo it. About every 20 mins. I'll do a sequence. The buck I killed this year grunted back to me. We spent about an hour doing a lethal dance. I couldn't see him almost the whole time because he was far enough out and it was pretty thick, however, I could occasionally hear him walking in the leaves. He made a slow wide circle. When I finally spotted him, he was 50 yards out and he knew right where he wanted to go. I love grunting them in. Sometimes they just "appear" (buck I killed last year and also buck I killed 2 years ago did this) and sometimes they get fired up, break stuff, make a few rubs and then RUN to you. Also, it certainly isn't going to work all the time, but when it does, it really puts them in your lap.


----------



## davydtune

All day yesterday, 4 doe and passed on a nice little 2-1/2 year old 8 pt. He will be super nice next year if he makes it till then.


----------



## Billy H

huntin_addict said:


> Billy, the last 7 bucks I've killed have come to the grunt. I'll tell you what works FOR ME. First off, I don't use a grunt tube, I've found I can replicate every buck vocalization with my mouth. Next, I use a deep grunt. I "blind call", but I try not to overdo it. About every 20 mins. I'll do a sequence. The buck I killed this year grunted back to me. We spent about an hour doing a lethal dance. I couldn't see him almost the whole time because he was far enough out and it was pretty thick, however, I could occasionally hear him walking in the leaves. He made a slow wide circle. When I finally spotted him, he was 50 yards out and he knew right where he wanted to go. I love grunting them in. Sometimes they just "appear" (buck I killed last year and also buck I killed 2 years ago did this) and sometimes they get fired up, break stuff, make a few rubs and then RUN to you. Also, it certainly isn't going to work all the time, but when it does, it really puts them in your lap.


Thanks for the input. I’ve had success as well with the grunt but must admit it’s also pushed deer away from me. That’s why I use it very sparingly and almost never blind call. I know guys that use it way to much, I liken it to a kid at a birthday party with a toy horn. The last couple bucks I’ve killed I was lucky enough that they came in naturally which is the way I think we all prefer. My thing is this, If I find myself in a situation where I need to draw one in i I want to do it right. My thoughts are this. Buck with doe use a deeper buck tone, buck cruising use a lighter doe tone. But like I said if I think there is a chance they will move in my direction I’m very reluctant to pick up the call.


----------



## huntin_addict

Billy H said:


> Thanks for the input. I’ve had success as well with the grunt but must admit it’s also pushed deer away from me. That’s why I use it very sparingly and almost never blind call. I know guys that use it way to much, I liken it to a kid at a birthday party with a toy horn. The last couple bucks I’ve killed I was lucky enough that they came in naturally which is the way I think we all prefer. My thing is this, If I find myself in a situation where I need to draw one in i I want to do it right. My thoughts are this. Buck with doe use a deeper buck tone, buck cruising use a lighter doe tone. But like I said if I think there is a chance they will move in my direction I’m very reluctant to pick up the call.


I do use a can call as well. Cruising bucks I'll hit with this first.


----------



## vonfoust

Billy H said:


> Thanks for the input. I’ve had success as well with the grunt but must admit it’s also pushed deer away from me. That’s why I use it very sparingly and almost never blind call. I know guys that use it way to much, I liken it to a kid at a birthday party with a toy horn. The last couple bucks I’ve killed I was lucky enough that they came in naturally which is the way I think we all prefer. My thing is this, If I find myself in a situation where I need to draw one in i I want to do it right. My thoughts are this. Buck with doe use a deeper buck tone, buck cruising use a lighter doe tone. But like I said if I think there is a chance they will move in my direction I’m very reluctant to pick up the call.


I've had spotty results as well. The overwhelming result I have seen are bucks just ignoring me grunting. I've mostly seen them stop, look my way, then continue on the same way they were going. Same results with the can type calls.


----------



## Billy H

vonfoust said:


> I've had spotty results as well. The overwhelming result I have seen are bucks just ignoring me grunting.


My experience as well. Pabone consistently puts good buck on the ground. Was wondering his way of going about it.


----------



## PaBone

I have had great success grunting and some of my biggest bucks have been grunted in. First I never grunt to a buck if he can see me, always wait until he is just out of sight or hundred yards or so. All my bucks have been grunted in with a Primos Buck Roar with the o-ring set on the second position from the bottom which is the MB mature buck setting. I only give two or three short grunts and once I get his attention that's it I won't grunt again let him search for you.


----------



## nicko

North bound.


----------



## Billy H

PaBone said:


> I have had great success grunting and some of my biggest bucks have been grunted in. First I never grunt to a buck if he can see me, always wait until he is just out of sight or hundred yards or so. All my bucks have been grunted in with a Primos Buck Roar with the o-ring set on the second position from the bottom which is the MB mature buck setting. I only give two or three short grunts and once I get his attention that's it I won't grunt again let him search for you.


Thanks Bone. Good info to have. I have the same call.


----------



## Mathias

Safe travels and good luck Nick.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I've always done better with light rattling then grunting. 

Now that I think about it I hardly grunt without rattle some... 

I don't know if there's a more fun way to kill a whitetail then to call him in and have him just come in hot for a fight making rubs and scrapes when he can't located the intruder. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## justinc535

vonfoust said:


> Spent the morning in a 'new' stand. Nothing but wet. Took the son out for birds with the dog and ended up with 4. I got 2, he made a great shot on one, then the dog caught one. Haven't had that happen in quite a while.
> Evening, put the wet clothes back on (no time to get home and dry anything, and no hunting on Sunday so if I'm hunting it's all in one day:angry: No ducks this week apparently)
> 
> Nothing again tonight. I will say though, I think the no hunting on Sunday keeps me married.


Truest thing I've seen. Drove back to Pittsburgh last night to sign an apartment lease with my girlfriend so if nothing more, it satisfied her for a couple days. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Quite a few dead deer along the side of 80 W.


----------



## 6bloodychunks

saw a bunch of dead deer yesterday along I-70W on a quick trip to the wheeling wv cabelas (which sucks now since the whole bass pro thing)


----------



## Billy H

6bloodychunks said:


> saw a bunch of dead deer yesterday along I-70W on a quick trip to the wheeling wv cabelas (which sucks now since the whole bass pro thing)


How ironic,,Pope just texted me. He stopped there just now on his way to Ohio. He said the same thing. Sounds like the new model is bad everywhere.


----------



## alancac98

My grandson and I got out both in the morning and the evening to hunt. Morning hunt yielded no deer sighting, but turkeys were calling all around us. Saw a flock about 80 yards away. They hit the field, instead of coming through the woods where we were. Evening sit, we say a small fork horn, and 3 doe. The wind was swirling quite a bit. One moment it was blowing in our face, the next it was blowing from our left side. It effected us negatively twice as we had two doe coming in when the wind shifted, and they left the same way they came. Trying to get him a doe, now that he tagged his first ever buck. He's also quite interested in trying to nail a turkey with his crossbow. It rained in the am, but thankfully we were in a nice and dry blind. The day was beautiful, if not for the winds. 

Great bucks to those have scored this week. Planning on hunting nearly everyday this week (in the evenings). Good luck fellas - stay safe!


----------



## nicko

Saw two dead bear about a mile apart from one another outside Wellsboro.....tioga state forest.


----------



## Ebard22

Well I have been using the original buck roar for years. This week I'm going to move the O ring to the second from the bottom position. Should have a Pabone worthy buck on the ground in no time! Only thing i've grunted in this year was a fork horn Friday evening. I just don't think I was meant to call deer or turkeys. I'm seriously terrible at both.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*Congrats to CBB and his son.*

I was blind calling (buck grunting) a few years ago and had what could have been 1 of the nicest 6pts I've ever seen come running in out of nowhere. I say could have because he only had about an inch or 2 of antler left on the opposite side. Had nice tine length and estimate about 18" wide "if" the other side would have been intact. The "good" side had the end of the main beam broke off and part of a tine. Had a big gouge in his back too, he musta been a feisty fella, but would loved to have seen what did that to him!

Didn't make it out yesterday but will be out atleast part of everyday this week if i choose to. Most likely will take the borrowed xbow instead of my hoyt and decrease the chances of hurting myself or crippling a deer.

Was a nice morning today:zip:...don't forget to reset your hunting clocks, going to be lighter out an hour earlier tomorrow.

Good luck this week fella's...and good luck to pope in ohio this week as well!


----------



## Spency

Congrats PAbigbear and CBB & son.....great bucks!

This morning would have been great to be in the woods, heavy frost on here in 2F. My Dad watched three different bucks cross his yard/field this morning in 2E. He saw a 4th, which was a big 8, cross his driveway on the way out headed for church.

Getting ready for an all day sit tomorrow.

Good luck to all this week!


----------



## Hlzr

Had to go to camp yesterday in 4f to fix the furnace, replace the fridge, and cracked toilet before rifle season. Jumped a small buck and numerous doe this morning next to truck when me and dog walked out for our morning pee, saw a lot of dead doe and two buck, on 6, 66, 80, 79 on way home. Good luck every one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TauntoHawk

If we do get Sunday hunting all I can say is I'm glad my wife doesn't mind doing the yard work when I can't get to it because that'd be happening a whole lot more around my place!


vonfoust said:


> How much would you like to wager on that??


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

huntin_addict said:


> Couldn't agree less with you about the separate season for archery bear. First, since it was archery, the same guys "hitting it hard" were probably doing combo deer and bear hunts. We just got that separate archery bear season and I love how it is also falls in during archery deer. For this working man who really had to choose vacation days used for hunting wisely, this opened up a season for an entirely different species that I historically didn't hunt for in my home state. In NY, when their archery season opens, it is open for both deer and bear for the duration. I really don't see the problem with the archery bear season. Perhaps the mountain got hit hard for turkeys? Even so, they can't really move that season can they? Turkey hunters want their season too.


If works for you thats good or others,Just not for me I hunt game lands not private..I have my vacation time too..bear does nothing for me..hunting in NJ i would see more bear than deer...every sit..


----------



## Okuma

huntin_addict said:


> Billy, the last 7 bucks I've killed have come to the grunt. I'll tell you what works FOR ME. First off, I don't use a grunt tube, I've found I can replicate every buck vocalization with my mouth. Next, I use a deep grunt. I "blind call", but I try not to overdo it. About every 20 mins. I'll do a sequence. The buck I killed this year grunted back to me. We spent about an hour doing a lethal dance. I couldn't see him almost the whole time because he was far enough out and it was pretty thick, however, I could occasionally hear him walking in the leaves. He made a slow wide circle. When I finally spotted him, he was 50 yards out and he knew right where he wanted to go. I love grunting them in. Sometimes they just "appear" (buck I killed last year and also buck I killed 2 years ago did this) and sometimes they get fired up, break stuff, make a few rubs and then RUN to you. Also, it certainly isn't going to work all the time, but when it does, it really puts them in your lap.


Will you describe that one hour lethal dance?


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> North bound.


No back up bow?

Good luck this week! Hope you knock down a big one.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> No back up bow?
> 
> Good luck this week! Hope you knock down a big one.


I had a backup packed and then decided at the last minute to leave it behind. I hope I don't regret it.


----------



## nicko

Hoping to cross paths with this one during the week. 

https://youtu.be/9TQjuQn6lkQ


----------



## TauntoHawk

Garsh I hope he comes in fast I don't think I'd want to stare at him too long before trying to shoot.


nicko said:


> Hoping to cross paths with this one during the week.
> 
> https://youtu.be/9TQjuQn6lkQ


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Hoping to cross paths with this one during the week.
> 
> https://youtu.be/9TQjuQn6lkQ


I hope you do too!


----------



## nicko

TauntoHawk said:


> Garsh I hope he comes in fast I don't think I'd want to stare at him too long before trying to shoot.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Me too. I perform at my best when I have little to no time to think about things. If I had to look at that rack too long, it may very well all go kablooey.


----------



## Mathias

Dang it Nick, I would have paid for the fuel...
Good luck with him!


----------



## nicko

Also got this wide load in front of the same camera. Started a mock scrape 40 yards from my stand with my own pee back in September. Have about 4 to 5 different buck and this bear all visiting it as well as numerous doe. Videos went cold after Halloween which coincided with bear season up here. But I’m not worried, I found good sign today and I have options. 

https://youtu.be/3x6XZiCS-NU


----------



## tdj8686

Some of you may have seen this on another site. I harvested this buck on public land in 4C on November 3rd. There was a little 6pt in the area and this guy was not having any of it. He came in snort wheezing and stiff legging. Its been a long time since I saw a buck look like a zombie walking around and it was great to see. 15 yard shot and crashed at 80.


----------



## nicko

Big body deer. Congrats tdg!!!


----------



## fmf979

Yes that is a large deer Congrats!


----------



## perryhunter4

TDJ - congrats on a nice one! Look at that sac...lol!

Nicko - good luck up there. That one big boy is a stud for sure and awesome drop tine. 

I just got back from Missouri early Saturday morning (2 am). Sat from 8 am to 2:00 pm yesterday (tired as heck with little sleep and 15.5 hr drive). Passed a small 6 and saw 2 doe. Killed a really nice 8 in Missouri on Wed evening. That state has been good to me lately, killing great bucks 3 of last 4 years. Off all this week trying to get it done here in PA. Weather looks iffy tomorrow and Tuesday. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## nick060200

nicko said:


> Also got this wide load in front of the same camera. Started a mock scrape 40 yards from my stand with my own pee back in September. Have about 4 to 5 different buck and this bear all visiting it as well as numerous doe. Videos went cold after Halloween which coincided with bear season up here. But I’m not worried, I found good sign today and I have options.
> 
> https://youtu.be/3x6XZiCS-NU


Do you have a bear tag?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

nick060200 said:


> Do you have a bear tag?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


No bear tag. This is the first one I have gotten on trail cam up here and I have never seen one in a hunting environment. If I had any interest in hunting bear, this would be a good place to do so.


----------



## skezskoz

I was out Saturday morning for a few hours and saw two smaller bucks, a 6 that walked directly underneath my stand and a smallish 8 that was cruising by. Sat until 930 or so when the wind started kicking. I'll be out tomorrow morning again hoping to get a crack at this guy...


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

I’m optimistic that we’re going to see this thread pick up this week with hero shots.


----------



## tyepsu

I'm off work this week and next Monday. I got a buck in Ohio last Monday, so I'm making the drive into PA every day until I shoot a buck or season ends. Sitting in my truck in 2A and about to change into my hunting clothes. Rain is supposed to stop any minute now. Best of luck all. Should be a good last week.


----------



## Billy H

tyepsu said:


> Sitting in my truck in 2A and about to change into my hunting clothes. Rain is supposed to stop any minute now. Best of luck all. Should be a good last week.


Im getting out the door now waiting for the rain to start here.


----------



## Mathias

Heavier rains passing to the north. 68 tomorrow with t-storms!
Wednesday Thursday and Saturday look good.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just saw a good one walking a doe across a field in Nantmeal...they’re moving!

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Billy H

This dude wanted to come in the blind with me this morning to get out of the rain


----------



## j.d.m.

Ahh yes!!!!! It's raining again. More heavier rain tomorrow. Been a great season so far, for hunting rain....Hoping to make good use out of this week in 3b and next week in 5c. Starting to hear of buck activity picking up from co-workers. I hope so, kinda starting to think I should have used the time to go to Bahamas instead.


----------



## bigredneck61088

Trying to stay dry in 2F, hunting a bedding area that’s a bottom in a little pinch in it.... nothing yet! I also killed my buck in Ohio early so came to the in laws camp for rut cation, and left the compound at home for the recurve


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> This dude wanted to come in the blind with me this morning to get out of the rain
> View attachment 6643923


That's cool....always a neat experience on the ground....

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Heavier rain m0ving in for a bit, noon looks like a good time to head out for a couple hours


----------



## Billy H

Not a fan of hunting out of a blind. I have to say I'm impressed with this herters blind so far. It's been a steady rain for over an hour and not one drop has come through the roof. Thats better then some tents I've owned. Glad I have it for days like this. Otherwise I'd be in a tree getting soaked.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Not a fan of hunting out of a blind. I have to say I'm impressed with this herters blind so far. It's been a steady rain for over an hour and not one drop has come through the roof. Thats better then some tents I've owned. Glad I have it for days like this. Otherwise I'd be in a tree getting soaked.


I hear ya', I always feel as if I am missing so much sitting in a blind, but on some days they can be difference between being out there and NOT. We actually have a couple on our place in Potter that are under or next to a stand. I have actually used a regular golf umbrella in the AM walking to the blind, set-up in the blind and then climbed into the adjacent stand when the rain stopped. Some of the best action I've had has been right after the rain stops and in many cases, had it not been for a little system like this, I would NOT have been in my stand. My guess is 1-dark will be good today. Too bad I won't be able to get out...

Good luck to all those out.

Joe


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Nice deer tdj8686...congrats!

I'm not hardcore enough to be out in this....been a downpour just about all morning. If i had been out and then it started I would have stayed for awhile but it was raining pretty hard well before sunup. Tomorrow is another day...


----------



## TauntoHawk

Tye you post a picture of your deer? Did you get the one you were after


tyepsu said:


> I'm off work this week and next Monday. I got a buck in Ohio last Monday, so I'm making the drive into PA every day until I shoot a buck or season ends. Sitting in my truck in 2A and about to change into my hunting clothes. Rain is supposed to stop any minute now. Best of luck all. Should be a good last week.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrel

Congrats to those successful and good luck to those still trying to fill a tag. I miss hunting in PA this time of year. It's a different world out here in TX. Box blinds, feeders penned in to keep cattle and hogs out...just totally different than I am used to. I actually haven't been hunting due to medical reasons but have some friends that keep me posted of their hunts and how they setup.


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


looking good Matt - hope a good one comes by!

Joe


----------



## Mathias

No luck. The wide pencil thin buck came by hours ago. Nothing since. Steady rain now I’m out soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Though it’s not cold this wooltimate shines in the rain


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Though it’s not cold this wooltimate shines in the rain
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aren’t you sweating your tail off in wooltimate? Honestly was thinking about wearing mine if I tree hunted this morning. Tomorrow is looking like more of the same weather but even warmer yet


----------



## Mathias

Billy H said:


> Aren’t you sweating your tail off in wooltimate? Honestly was thinking about wearing mine if I tree hunted this morning. Tomorrow is looking like more of the same weather but even warmer yet


No not at all, surprisingly. I sat about 3.5hrs. Off and on rain. Slight breeze, was very comfortable. Now if I had been moving probably another story.
I’ll pass on tomorrow. T-storms and mid-60’s

If you get washed out of the tree, shoot me a pm, we can meet for a brew.


----------



## justinc535

Rain, warm, and nasty winds tomorrow. Not trying to complain but man, this may be the worst season (thus far) I've ever had bowhunting weather and deer movement wise. I've been in the woods for 7 days, 4 different properties, 9 different spots and have yet to see a mature buck on stand, a hot doe, or any chasing at all. I have to imagine one of these next few days something will pop. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bblue21

justinc535 said:


> Rain, warm, and nasty winds tomorrow. Not trying to complain but man, this may be the worst season (thus far) I've ever had bowhunting weather and deer movement wise. I've been in the woods for 7 days, 4 different properties, 9 different spots and have yet to see a mature buck on stand, a hot doe, or any chasing at all. I have to imagine one of these next few days something will pop.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Saturday was the first time I saw any bit of rut activity with a mature deer, and he just walked into field and bred a doe. No chase, no exchanging of pleasantries. Just walk, mount, dsimount, feed. Like it was just a normal part of the day. Huge let down as I thought he would bump the does around checking to see if they were ready.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> No not at all, surprisingly. I sat about 3.5hrs. Off and on rain. Slight breeze, was very comfortable. Now if I had been moving probably another story.
> I’ll pass on tomorrow. T-storms and mid-60’s
> 
> If you get washed out of the tree, shoot me a pm, we can meet for a brew.


Sounds like the AM might be good for a few hours. 
Instead of hunting I ran over to Pottstown home depot this afternoon to pick up some flooring. On my way back I saw a good buck standing in a field on the farm we hunt. If I dont get tied up with the floor I might go for that brew.


----------



## fap1800

This weather is something else. I had originally planned to take off tomorrow since the Mrs. has off and can get the kids on the bus. Looks like a wash for the most part. I might try the first couple hours provided it's not raining too bad before the t-storms roll in.


----------



## Mathias

Wednesday & Thursday are the days! I’m off too!!


----------



## Billy H

POPE125 sends his regards to the Pa gang from Ohio.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Great buck, good for him. Nice addition to his trophy room[emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## jacobh

Wow congrats to pope


----------



## Mathias

Good buck Bob.
Billy, is he on his own lease or with an outfitter?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats to pope! He made short work of his trip for sure.

Any chance there's some sarcasm to the "regards" part or am I assuming too much.:wink:


----------



## perryhunter4

Congrats to Pope!
I sat from 1:30 til dark and it rained non-stop. Saw a small buck bump 2 does a ways off and then right at dark a really wide/small tine buck came by. Looked to be a 4, as I couldn't put brow tines on him....but he was very, very wide. Might possibly be the biggest 4 I have seen....lol. Back at it again tomorrow. Rains here look like they are supposed to be out by 1 pm?


----------



## skezskoz

Sat from 130 to dark in 5D and it rained pretty much the whole time, not real hard though. Had doe passing by somewhat regularly, finally a small 6pt came through just before dark. He posted up 5 yards in front of me and stayed frozen for about 20 mins until he finally walked off and I was able to climb down. Decent afternoon despite the rain. Probably won't be back out until Fri or sat.


----------



## nicko

Damn, Pope put down a whopper. Congrats Bob!!!

I stepped out of the car at 5 AM this morning and the rain started immediately… Sat in the car for about an hour deliberating about waiting it out or going back to the hotel room. Decided I was just going to grab the Treestand umbrella and get myself set up in a preset stand I have up here… I never used the umbrella before and I’m glad I had it… You don’t stay bone dry because of wind driven rain but it keeps you from getting completely drenched and pelted with big droplets of rain. I recommend it. 

The rain stopped earlier than expected around 7:15 AM. I had done some grunting and rattling but it was so windy I didn’t think anything was going to hear it in this weather. Then about 7:30, I start to hear some grunting....a lot of grunting. It sounded fake because the grunting was so much and I thought it was another hunter Going nuts with a grunt tube further down the mountain. But it kept up and it was getting closer. I turned around and through a break in the leaves behind my tree, I saw of the head and rack of a buck. Directly behind the stand and screened by leaves and branches he was about 30 yards away. By the time he cleared everything he was 40 yards, quartering away and going downhill and I had no shot. I tried to grunt and rattle him back which stopped him a couple times but he eventually kept going. Was a pretty good buck I would’ve been happy to get a crack at. 

The rest of the day… Nothing. Tomorrow, rain through early afternoon and after it clears out 15 to 17 mph winds. At least Wednesday and Thursday are looking clear. I will still be out and ready tomorrow once the rain ends.


----------



## Spency

Does anyone know for sure if the electric bikes(quiet kats, etc.) are legal on state game lands? Last I tried to understand this it seemed like a gray area. Peddle my butt off to get in 3 miles and some inconsiderate individual rode one right past where I parked my bike, in the last 1/4 mile I walked, and parked 75 yards from my stand. I know he saw my bike and my foot prints.

Aside from that, did see a shooter 9 point at 1:00, probably 130-135" along with 2 small bucks and a couple does. Assuming the knucklehead came in after that and killed the evening.


----------



## bghunter7311

Spency said:


> Does anyone know for sure if the electric bikes(quiet kats, etc.) are legal on state game lands? Last I tried to understand this it seemed like a gray area. Peddle my butt off to get in 3 miles and some inconsiderate individual rode one right past where I parked my bike, in the last 1/4 mile I walked, and parked 75 yards from my stand. I know he saw my bike and my foot prints.
> 
> Aside from that, did see a shooter 9 point at 1:00, probably 130-135" along with 2 small bucks and a couple does. Assuming the knucklehead came in after that and killed the evening.


 I can’t imagine they would be anywhere motorized vehicles are not allowed same as an electric buggy


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Good buck Bob.
> Billy, is he on his own lease or with an outfitter?


It’s not his lease. I believe he is at an outfitter but more as a friend than as a client. Free range of course.



AjPUNISHER said:


> Congrats to pope! He made short work of his trip for sure.
> 
> Any chance there's some sarcasm to the "regards" part or am I assuming too much.:wink:


No sarcasm in that statement, though I know for sure he is being treated very unfairly by the moderation here.


----------



## davydtune

3 deer all day yesterday. Had a doe and fawn come bed under me around 4 pm then Mr. Stud cam out and gave me a shot. It felt good until I didn't see him go down so I backed out. We came back 2 hrs later because of the impending rain to find my arrow on the ground with the broadhead and about 1" of arrow busted off. Immediately new it wasn't good. Had quarter and nickel size drops of blood for about 50 yards and then it was eraser heads and pin drops about every 30 feet for another 100 then nada. I'm sick to my belly still this AM but from what we found I have no chance at all. Thought the shot was in the pocket but apparently I squared the shoulder right on the ball joint, at least that's my guess. He was nice. All can hope is he heals up as I'm quite positive I hit nothing lethal, hell I didn't even make it into the cavity at all and if I had hit an artery there would have been much more and better blood. About ready to just hang it up for the season


----------



## Billy H

Well drizzle this morning with heavy stuff on the way. Why is this starting to feel like a grind already. But when I take days off to hunt I usually go no matter what.


----------



## Mathias

:user:


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> :user:


I thought about that but


----------



## Mathias

You’re in a better place for sure. But, like most mornings this week, I’m not seeing any deer around the house. Taking a walk here momentarily.....


----------



## Matt Musto

tdj8686 said:


> Some of you may have seen this on another site. I harvested this buck on public land in 4C on November 3rd. There was a little 6pt in the area and this guy was not having any of it. He came in snort wheezing and stiff legging. Its been a long time since I saw a buck look like a zombie walking around and it was great to see. 15 yard shot and crashed at 80.


Great deer congrats. Huge body on that pig!


----------



## Matt Musto

Billy H said:


> POPE125 sends his regards to the Pa gang from Ohio.
> View attachment 6644467


Great buck. Tell pope congrats! Has he killed a buck in PA yet?


----------



## nicko

Waiting out the rain at a diner next to the hotel. Supposed to stop by 11 so I’ll head out about 9:30 and be ready.


----------



## Straw

Spency said:


> Does anyone know for sure if the electric bikes(quiet kats, etc.) are legal on state game lands? Last I tried to understand this it seemed like a gray area. Peddle my butt off to get in 3 miles and some inconsiderate individual rode one right past where I parked my bike, in the last 1/4 mile I walked, and parked 75 yards from my stand. I know he saw my bike and my foot prints.
> 
> Aside from that, did see a shooter 9 point at 1:00, probably 130-135" along with 2 small bucks and a couple does. Assuming the knucklehead came in after that and killed the evening.


Illegal on state game lands but legal on national forest land on approved ski or bike trails


----------



## nicko

Waiting out the rain at a diner next to the hotel. Supposed to stop by 11 so I’ll head out about 9:30 and be ready.


----------



## Billy H

Just had a 2 year old 7 pass thru, definitly on the cruise for the ladies.


----------



## nicko

Good luck billy.


----------



## Matt Musto

Well I had one of the more thrilling hunts that I can remember, on Saturday, and I'm tagged out of my PA buck tag. I hunted in the morning on my big farm that has a real trophy 10 pointer. I did see this buck once this year at 150 yards and all 5 of the guys that hunt this farm are after him. With the wind I didn't see a deer from 6:30 till 10 am when I got down. This farm is also heavily pressured and I've noticed the deer sightings are down. Discouraged I got down and made my sons last football game of the season before planning my evening hunt. I wasn't sure I was going to hunt originally but thought with the wind projected to die down deer that were hunkered down would definitely be on their feet. At 3:20 after getting some chores done around the house I planned to go to my spot a few miles from home and skip going back to the big farm.

The west winds were still pretty strong when I arrived but I took my time hiking down into the creek bottom to my stand 60 yards away. Watching "The Hunting Public" has changed my approach to getting to stand locations, spending more time looking for sign and deer that may be bedded or approaching without seeing me first. As I crossed a little drainage creek 20 yards from my tree I glanced to the south, my right, and saw this buck eating grape leaves in some thick bedding cover. I instantly hit the deck and started planning my next move. I set my climbing sticks to the side and glassed the area and he was still there. I needed to get to my tree to get a better vantage point and it was directly east of me so I knew my wind would never become a factor. At this point I belly crawled to the tree and then glassed the area again to locate the buck and he was now bedded and facing away 38 yards from me. I had two more shag oak trees and a trail south of me that if I could get too, would get me closer. 

The buck was now back on his feet raking brush, making rubs, scrapes and intermittently feeding. When the wind picked up real heavy or he would face away or bed again I made my moves, knee scooting or belly crawling. At the second tree I came to full draw at 30 yards but it was a small opening through thorn brush and I let down. I finally made it to the last tree which put me at 18 yards from the buck and I could not find him. after glassing for a couple minute I could see only his rump, but i knew he was there and I was undetected. Now I would just wait for him to get up again.

Hiding behind the tree and calming myself while waiting I would peer around the tree and see if he was up. Before I knew it he was, and he was committed to getting out of bed and going out for the evening. It happened quick and I came to full draw behind the tree and eased over on my knees out into the trail as he turned from broadside to heading right at me. As he got to 10 yards head on he stopped in a sneak position, looked right at me in his path, and slowly turned and lifted his head to the left. I settled my pin right on the right pocket above the brisket hair cowlick and squeezed of the shot. I heard a pop and immediately watched blood pour out of his neck as he jumped 10 yards and then started swaying. He made that last death sprint and nose plowed into the creek and I lost sight of him. WOW!! As I collected my thought and walked back to my original tree I looked on the other side of the creek and saw him staggering parallel to me and then head up the hill out into a small field and get caught up in some trees but lost sight of him again. ***!! It was 4:30. I decided to back out, go home, get some help and come back to track before I lost light. I was fairly confident that he was dead but just to be safe I went home. 

When I got back, without any help lol, the blood trail was not hard to follow. He only made it 5 yards out into the edge of the field. I did not make it into the cavity though and was lucky that I cut the jugular My arrow was buried with only 4 inches of arrow sticking out. It was also 3 inches higher than I aimed due to the closeness and not thinking using my 20 yard pin and the angle of his neck. I'm guessing it traveled under his shoulder and outside of the rib cage. My arrow broke at the fletching and near the broad head so I only pulled out a 12" piece of my Easton ACC. Thanks for reading my long winded story, and good luck to the rest of you guys.


----------



## Mathias

A buddy is hunting Upper Bucks, said today is his highest movement day yet :BangHead:
And here I am painting the basement.


----------



## Mathias

Congrats Matt!


----------



## nicko

Great recap Matt. Congrats! Sounds like it was one exciting hunt.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> A buddy is hunting Upper Bucks, said today is his highest movement day yet :BangHead:
> And here I am painting the basement.


Put them brushes away Matt and get out there!!!


----------



## Billy H

Way to go Matt. 

Another 6 point just showed.


----------



## Billy H




----------



## fap1800

That's awesome, Matt. Congrats. Definitely a different ballgame being on level ground with a deer.


----------



## perryhunter4

Big congrats Matt! Awesome story and sounds like a thrilling hunt for sure. I am waiting for this rain to die down around noon here and heading out to sit rest of day again like yesterday. The posts of guys seeing bucks moving has me excited for the afternoon. Hoping this evening and next two days of weather has things going well for all of us here.


----------



## Mathias

Pouring here in sePa. Supposed to clear late afternoon may sit for an hour or so.
Project done.


----------



## justinc535

Mathias said:


> Pouring here in sePa. Supposed to clear late afternoon may sit for an hour or so.
> Project done.


It was pouring here this morning, so I stayed home. Ran out to check cams when it stopped and a new mature buck walked right past the stand I was going to sit this morning at 6:59 am... Needless to say I'm in here and won't be moving for two days unless the wind changes. Last time I stay home for rain. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Not legal but very hard to police a bike. Whether he's informed of the law or not it's a shame he used it to hinder your hunt.

I think nation wide they need to start making more black and white laws on them since they seem to be made aimed at gray areas. Most states it's certain types of public or certain trails/areas but they aren't being used that way.

I can say they would be incredible for run and gun turkey hunting where legal on extensive tracks.


Spency said:


> Does anyone know for sure if the electric bikes(quiet kats, etc.) are legal on state game lands? Last I tried to understand this it seemed like a gray area. Peddle my butt off to get in 3 miles and some inconsiderate individual rode one right past where I parked my bike, in the last 1/4 mile I walked, and parked 75 yards from my stand. I know he saw my bike and my foot prints.
> 
> Aside from that, did see a shooter 9 point at 1:00, probably 130-135" along with 2 small bucks and a couple does. Assuming the knucklehead came in after that and killed the evening.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Matt thanks for share an awesome story. I too have altered my thinking and strategy off what I've learned from "the hunting public" and "pinhoti project" for turkeys. I attribute my from the ground buck this year as well to those teachings. Start thinking of a treestand as a useful not not necessary piece of gear. Similar shot too as I took a quartering on shot in that front pocket. Not a shot I'd want to take from a stand due to angle but from the ground it's very effective. 

What kind of broadhead and arrow weight are you running?


Matt Musto said:


> Well I had one of the more thrilling hunts that I can remember, on Saturday, and I'm tagged out of my PA buck tag. I hunted in the morning on my big farm that has a real trophy 10 pointer. I did see this buck once this year at 150 yards and all 5 of the guys that hunt this farm are after him. With the wind I didn't see a deer from 6:30 till 10 am when I got down. This farm is also heavily pressured and I've noticed the deer sightings are down. Discouraged I got down and made my sons last football game of the season before planning my evening hunt. I wasn't sure I was going to hunt originally but thought with the wind projected to die down deer that were hunkered down would definitely be on their feet. At 3:20 after getting some chores done around the house I planned to go to my spot a few miles from home and skip going back to the big farm.
> 
> The west winds were still pretty strong when I arrived but I took my time hiking down into the creek bottom to my stand 60 yards away. Watching "The Hunting Public" has changed my approach to getting to stand locations, spending more time looking for sign and deer that may be bedded or approaching without seeing me first. As I crossed a little drainage creek 20 yards from my tree I glanced to the south, my right, and saw this buck eating grape leaves in some thick bedding cover. I instantly hit the deck and started planning my next move. I set my climbing sticks to the side and glassed the area and he was still there. I needed to get to my tree to get a better vantage point and it was directly east of me so I knew my wind would never become a factor. At this point I belly crawled to the tree and then glassed the area again to locate the buck and he was now bedded and facing away 38 yards from me. I had two more shag oak trees and a trail south of me that if I could get too, would get me closer.
> 
> The buck was now back on his feet raking brush, making rubs, scrapes and intermittently feeding. When the wind picked up real heavy or he would face away or bed again I made my moves, knee scooting or belly crawling. At the second tree I came to full draw at 30 yards but it was a small opening through thorn brush and I let down. I finally made it to the last tree which put me at 18 yards from the buck and I could not find him. after glassing for a couple minute I could see only his rump, but i knew he was there and I was undetected. Now I would just wait for him to get up again.
> 
> Hiding behind the tree and calming myself while waiting I would peer around the tree and see if he was up. Before I knew it he was, and he was committed to getting out of bed and going out for the evening. It happened quick and I came to full draw behind the tree and eased over on my knees out into the trail as he turned from broadside to heading right at me. As he got to 10 yards head on he stopped in a sneak position, looked right at me in his path, and slowly turned and lifted his head to the left. I settled my pin right on the right pocket above the brisket hair cowlick and squeezed of the shot. I heard a pop and immediately watched blood pour out of his neck as he jumped 10 yards and then started swaying. He made that last death sprint and nose plowed into the creek and I lost sight of him. WOW!! As I collected my thought and walked back to my original tree I looked on the other side of the creek and saw him staggering parallel to me and then head up the hill out into a small field and get caught up in some trees but lost sight of him again. ***!! It was 4:30. I decided to back out, go home, get some help and come back to track before I lost light. I was fairly confident that he was dead but just to be safe I went home.
> 
> When I got back, without any help lol, the blood trail was not hard to follow. He only made it 5 yards out into the edge of the field. I did not make it into the cavity though and was lucky that I cut the jugular My arrow was buried with only 4 inches of arrow sticking out. It was also 3 inches higher than I aimed due to the closeness and not thinking using my 20 yard pin and the angle of his neck. I'm guessing it traveled under his shoulder and outside of the rib cage. My arrow broke at the fletching and near the broad head so I only pulled out a 12" piece of my Easton ACC. Thanks for reading my long winded story, and good luck to the rest of you guys.
> View attachment 6644823
> View attachment 6644825


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## EXsystem

Awesome story. Congrats on the buck!



Matt Musto said:


> Well I had one of the more thrilling hunts that I can remember, on Saturday, and I'm tagged out of my PA buck tag. I hunted in the morning on my big farm that has a real trophy 10 pointer. I did see this buck once this year at 150 yards and all 5 of the guys that hunt this farm are after him. With the wind I didn't see a deer from 6:30 till 10 am when I got down. This farm is also heavily pressured and I've noticed the deer sightings are down. Discouraged I got down and made my sons last football game of the season before planning my evening hunt. I wasn't sure I was going to hunt originally but thought with the wind projected to die down deer that were hunkered down would definitely be on their feet. At 3:20 after getting some chores done around the house I planned to go to my spot a few miles from home and skip going back to the big farm.
> 
> The west winds were still pretty strong when I arrived but I took my time hiking down into the creek bottom to my stand 60 yards away. Watching "The Hunting Public" has changed my approach to getting to stand locations, spending more time looking for sign and deer that may be bedded or approaching without seeing me first. As I crossed a little drainage creek 20 yards from my tree I glanced to the south, my right, and saw this buck eating grape leaves in some thick bedding cover. I instantly hit the deck and started planning my next move. I set my climbing sticks to the side and glassed the area and he was still there. I needed to get to my tree to get a better vantage point and it was directly east of me so I knew my wind would never become a factor. At this point I belly crawled to the tree and then glassed the area again to locate the buck and he was now bedded and facing away 38 yards from me. I had two more shag oak trees and a trail south of me that if I could get too, would get me closer.
> 
> The buck was now back on his feet raking brush, making rubs, scrapes and intermittently feeding. When the wind picked up real heavy or he would face away or bed again I made my moves, knee scooting or belly crawling. At the second tree I came to full draw at 30 yards but it was a small opening through thorn brush and I let down. I finally made it to the last tree which put me at 18 yards from the buck and I could not find him. after glassing for a couple minute I could see only his rump, but i knew he was there and I was undetected. Now I would just wait for him to get up again.
> 
> Hiding behind the tree and calming myself while waiting I would peer around the tree and see if he was up. Before I knew it he was, and he was committed to getting out of bed and going out for the evening. It happened quick and I came to full draw behind the tree and eased over on my knees out into the trail as he turned from broadside to heading right at me. As he got to 10 yards head on he stopped in a sneak position, looked right at me in his path, and slowly turned and lifted his head to the left. I settled my pin right on the right pocket above the brisket hair cowlick and squeezed of the shot. I heard a pop and immediately watched blood pour out of his neck as he jumped 10 yards and then started swaying. He made that last death sprint and nose plowed into the creek and I lost sight of him. WOW!! As I collected my thought and walked back to my original tree I looked on the other side of the creek and saw him staggering parallel to me and then head up the hill out into a small field and get caught up in some trees but lost sight of him again. ***!! It was 4:30. I decided to back out, go home, get some help and come back to track before I lost light. I was fairly confident that he was dead but just to be safe I went home.
> 
> When I got back, without any help lol, the blood trail was not hard to follow. He only made it 5 yards out into the edge of the field. I did not make it into the cavity though and was lucky that I cut the jugular My arrow was buried with only 4 inches of arrow sticking out. It was also 3 inches higher than I aimed due to the closeness and not thinking using my 20 yard pin and the angle of his neck. I'm guessing it traveled under his shoulder and outside of the rib cage. My arrow broke at the fletching and near the broad head so I only pulled out a 12" piece of my Easton ACC. Thanks for reading my long winded story, and good luck to the rest of you guys


----------



## SAMERKH

Awesome story Matt and congrats to lots of good bucks!

You guys might not believe this but if you look closely at the picture you will see shadows behind the trees due to the sun actually being out; granted it was for like two minutes. 
I think the sun sighting has been more rare occurrence than actually seeing a deer!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowflinger73

Went down by a swamp out of the wind thinking deer would do the same haven't seen a tail

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bblue21

arrowflinger73 said:


> Went down by a swamp out of the wind thinking deer would do the same haven't seen a tail
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I’m on a ridge. Braving wind. Haven’t seen one either.


----------



## Mathias

Went to vote came home rain finally ended. 3 small bucks in back yard. Beautiful afternoon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jac48

Had this guy 10 yards off my back deck today. Was chasing a doe through the 25 by 50 feet of brush between my house and the neighbor behind me for about an hour.










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

Had a small, narrow 8 at 35 yds tonight around 4:40 raking the heck out of a tree. That's all that was seen on stand from 1 through dark.


----------



## nicko

Big zero up here today in Potter. Got out a little after 9:00am because of the rain but it was still raining, just not as hard. Did some slow walking just trying to see if anything was up and on it;s feet. Long story short, I saw no deer today while hunting (all deer seen from car), winds were cranking, and temps shot up to the mid 50s. Tomorrow is a new day.


----------



## jasonk0519

I shot a doe at 5:00 tonight and watched it go down about 60 yards away. Less than 10 minutes later I see its tail moving around like crazy. I couldnt believe the deer was still alive the way it tumbled down the hill. Well, when i started walking over to it i see 2 foxes running away. They ripped the tail off and started eating the back end. I couldnt believe they got to it that quick.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

jasonk0519 said:


> I shot a doe at 5:00 tonight and watched it go down about 60 yards away. Less than 10 minutes later I see its tail moving around like crazy. I couldnt believe the deer was still alive the way it tumbled down the hill. Well, when i started walking over to it i see 2 foxes running away. They ripped the tail off and started eating the back end. I couldnt believe they got to it that quick.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


 That sucks . Aggressive things they are. I watched one take down a grey squirrel last week. It wasn’t pretty. The farm is overrun with reds but the price per pelt (20$) is not worth it.


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice Matt....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

A HUGE headless deer corpse at the turnpike on-ramp in Downingtown


----------



## Mathias

I passed on a shot. He’s bedded watching a doe
The buck I caught a glimpse of the other morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

Very quiet morning so far here in 4B. Hear one walk past me in the dark and just saw a doe moving around about 10 minutes ago....nothing following her 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanp019

4b is has been dead all morning so far. Have 2 other buddies out and between the 3 of us 1 doe has been seen. Is it really nov 7th? Doesn’t feel like it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Had one shooter cruise thru. No shot opportunity. Matt I would not have let him walk.


----------



## Mathias

Billy H said:


> Had one shooter cruise thru. No shot opportunity. Matt I would not have let him walk.


I hear you but always think imagine if he makes it to next year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13third

Nothing besides a fork horn so far here in my part of 4A today. I came to my favorite rut hunting tree, first I’ve been in here all year. Now if the activities would just pick up. Sure am not seeing much sign of a rut in my areas. Matt that’s a nice one! Be hard for me to pass on him. Good luck to those who are out today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

TauntoHawk said:


> Matt thanks for share an awesome story. I too have altered my thinking and strategy off what I've learned from "the hunting public" and "pinhoti project" for turkeys. I attribute my from the ground buck this year as well to those teachings. Start thinking of a treestand as a useful not not necessary piece of gear. Similar shot too as I took a quartering on shot in that front pocket. Not a shot I'd want to take from a stand due to angle but from the ground it's very effective.
> 
> What kind of broadhead and arrow weight are you running?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thanks Taunto and everyone else for the congratulations. I'm using Ulmer Edge 100's. Love these heads and have killed two bucks and two does with them in the last 3 years since i started using them. My overall arrow weight including the head is 409 gr. Easton A/C/C shooting a 29" draw 70# Elite XXL


----------



## Mathias

He ran into the thicket and a smaller 7pt is walking around


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skezskoz

Been a real quiet morning in 5D, saw one very small 6 around 730am, otherwise nothing.


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

Ryanp019 said:


> 4b is has been dead all morning so far. Have 2 other buddies out and between the 3 of us 1 doe has been seen. Is it really nov 7th? Doesn’t feel like it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where about in 4B. I’m in central Juniata county this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> I hear you but always think imagine if he makes it to next year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m thinking the same as well as, “There’s a bigger one around the corner.” Good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowflinger73

Quiet here in 1b so far 2 does is all

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanp019

Stouff_PAhunter said:


> Where about in 4B. I’m in central Juniata county this morning
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Well I'm out. Go get a bite and head to a different property . Get in stand by 1:00 and keep fingers crossed.


----------



## Spency

I had to take the dog to the vet this morning, came home & put the porch furniture away, and headed out now. I waited until the rain stopped mid morning yesterday before heading out. Didn't see a thing, luckily I didn't get blown out of the tree either.

My father in law grunted in a nice 9 point and filled his tag this morning in 2H.


----------



## Matt Musto

Does anyone know a person that uses dermestid beatles for cleaning European mounts. Looking for Bucks or Montgomery Counties. I want to try it this year.


----------



## Billy H

Matt Musto said:


> Does anyone know a person that uses dermestid beatles for cleaning European mounts. Looking for Bucks or Montgomery Counties. I want to try it this year.


Yes My cousins son does it. 
https://m.facebook.com/Euromounts1/?refid=17

Quakertown.


----------



## Mathias

Anyone trying a decoy yet?


----------



## pa.hunter

one of those days up 5am -walking last 400 yards- just about to stand 100 yards to go and i have to -poop- no paper ! so undress cut sleeves of my camo shirt - do my business get dressed . settle in hear grunting around 8 am bow in hand -stinkin spike- chasing small doe . man getting old sucks ! it used to be easy ! back out this afternoon good luck fellas :darkbeer: never seen a deer yesterday wind was horrible


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*Congrats on your buck Matt*

Out this morning and saw no movement other than tree rats...48 degrees to start and 60 before noon when i got home. Definitely don't feel like november. Heading back out for the afternoon soon.

No activity on my cam at all till friday pm and SUNDAY...nothing since. No night time activity what so ever...which is extremely odd for that spot! No signs of the double brow i passed or anything bigger yet either...

Friday evening
https://beta-static.photobucket.com...-original.gif?width=590&height=370&fit=bounds

*SUNDAY*
Spike
https://beta-static.photobucket.com...-original.gif?width=590&height=370&fit=bounds

Fairly wide, low tine 8 dogging a doe
https://beta-static.photobucket.com...riginal.gif?width=1920&height=1080&fit=bounds


----------



## AjPUNISHER

pa.hunter said:


> one of those days up 5am -walking last 400 yards- just about to stand 100 yards to go and i have to -poop- no paper ! so undress cut sleeves of my camo shirt - do my business get dressed . settle in hear grunting around 8 am bow in hand -stinkin spike- chasing small doe . man getting old sucks ! it used to be easy ! back out this afternoon good luck fellas :darkbeer: never seen a deer yesterday wind was horrible


NO rags to clean up with after you would gut a deer even? I would use leaves or something, before i would go cuttin up my clothes...*LOL!*


Photobucket is piss*** me off!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Try that again

Friday morning

*SUNDAY*

*Missed good pics of the buck both times (3 shot quick, pic mode)...appears to be the same buck at both times though it's hard to tell*


For you fella's with your cams on video mode...how long do the batteries last?


----------



## Matt Musto

Billy H said:


> Yes My cousins son does it.
> https://m.facebook.com/Euromounts1/?refid=17
> 
> Quakertown.


Thanks Billy


----------



## arrowflinger73

Well sat till 130 had two small does com through and that was it my patience wore thin got down and headed home maybe tomorrow will be a better day

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebard22

My oldest daughter decided last night she wants to go hunting with me for the first time. So instead of chasing bucks during rut I made a make shift blind on a friend's property that's polluted with doe to see if we can't stick one. Hopefully at least get some action to keep her interested! I feel like the first one or two hunts are make or break so fingers crossed!


----------



## 138104

Stouff_PAhunter said:


> Very quiet morning so far here in 4B. Hear one walk past me in the dark and just saw a doe moving around about 10 minutes ago....nothing following her
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Ryanp019 said:


> 4b is has been dead all morning so far. Have 2 other buddies out and between the 3 of us 1 doe has been seen. Is it really nov 7th? Doesn’t feel like it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Stouff_PAhunter said:


> Where about in 4B. I’m in central Juniata county this morning
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw 3 bucks on Sunday dogging does. I am off tomorrow, so hope the bucks are moving. I am in Liverpool.


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

Perry24 said:


> I saw 3 bucks on Sunday dogging does. I am off tomorrow, so hope the bucks are moving. I am in Liverpool.


Saw glimpses of 2 deer today. I have all day tomorrow. Hopefully it turns for the better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ppavolko

Very slow day in 1b. Got home yesterday afternoon from my yearly trip to hunt Ohio. (Shot a decent 8 pt there Saturday. It was very slow there as well).Get in the stand last night and almost flew away due to the wind. Grunted in a small 4 pt this morning. Hunted a different stand this afternoon and my biggest came in to a grunt at 40 yards. Looked directly at me in the stand and turned and walked away. It’s been a very slow season here for sure.


----------



## Ebard22

Was a great hunt for her first time. I drew on a buck twice smaller than 2 I have let walk this year. But being on the ground with her I would've gladly shot him. Covered up in deer almost the whole time. Had to wait about 20 minutes to let them clear out before leaving. This was in 1B as well. The buck was not rutting hard by any stretch just out cruising a little bit right before dark.


----------



## 138104

Stouff_PAhunter said:


> Saw glimpses of 2 deer today. I have all day tomorrow. Hopefully it turns for the better
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, I saw 3 buck on my way back from Greenwood to Liverpool just now. They're cruising for sure.


----------



## ppavolko

Bard? Your on here?


----------



## perryhunter4

It's been a long day. Shot a nice 7 at 7:30 this morning but him far back and a lower than I would like (angling up through back hams). He was quartering and then stepped quickly right at the shot....one of my worst shots for sure. However I watched the buck run off about 40 yds and stop, tail twitching looking back and head down. He slowly walked off into a very thick powerline and I could see blood pouring down his leg and he was hunched up. Knowing this, I sat for an hour and backed out the complete opposite way and went back in with a buddy a little after 3 this afternoon. Found him about 150 yds away. No blood from impact site, but 40 yds (where he stood), it started dumping. Come upon him and his intestines/stomach were hanging out the bottom (huge hole). I have to say the Killzones saved me today for sure - they are awesome heads! Not my proudest shot, but I'll take it! I have killed three Pope Young bucks in Missouri 3 out of the last 4 years (136 with 8 in drop, 156, and this year a 130) but haven't had a ton of time to get out in PA (work). First time in 6 years I am putting an archery tag back on a buck in PA (I went 6 yrs straight prior to that tagging one). Couldn't be happier!


----------



## Ebard22

Yessir. Was wondering if that was you.


----------



## nicko

Exciting day for my buddy today… He saw eight deer seven of them buck the other one he’s not sure of… He called in three of them and got a 15 yard shot on an eight pointer but lost it… He told me about the angle of the deer and the shot and it sounded like a single lung… blood trail went out into the field and blood disappeared no idea where it went… He’s disappointed but he said it was the best day of hunting he ever had in his life ....he’s never seen this type of buck activity and responding to calls like this… I on the other hand only saw a spike… It’s funny we were only half a mile apart on the same side of the mountain and he was covered in buck


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*Glad to hear somebody had some luck today.:thumbs_up Perry Hunter.*

Morning and afternoon sits for me today...no deer seen. Haven't seen a deer at the place in the last 5 hunts since October 26th, when i saw a couple doe and passed the double brow tine. Missing the late season crop i had nearby last season to draw/hold some deer but the wee bit of daytime only cam activity suggests there's still atleast a chance of catching a cruiser or chaser.

Thursday and Saturday are looking like the best days weather wise we've had for a while...expecting some peeps to have some luck those days!


----------



## Ryanp019

Perry24 said:


> Well, I saw 3 buck on my way back from Greenwood to Liverpool just now. They're cruising for sure.


I just came home from dropping off my daughter. Took a brief spotting trip. Saw quite a few doe out but only 1 buck. I don’t know what’s going on. They don’t wanna move day or night lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bblue21

Heading out tomorrow for all day sit. Stand hung. Weather good. Wind ok. Clothes washed and scent free. All I can do. Will be my 20th hunt this season. This is the latest I’ve ever gone with out killing a buck. Have high hopes for the morning. Hoping the 30 degree temps and low wind will get this rolling.


----------



## Charman03

nicko said:


> Exciting day for my buddy today… He saw eight deer seven of them buck the other one he’s not sure of… He called in three of them and got a 15 yard shot on an eight pointer but lost it… He told me about the angle of the deer and the shot and it sounded like a single lung… blood trail went out into the field and blood disappeared no idea where it went… He’s disappointed but he said it was the best day of hunting he ever had in his life ....he’s never seen this type of buck activity and responding to calls like this… I on the other hand only saw a spike… It’s funny we were only half a mile apart on the same side of the mountain and he was covered in buck


It’s all about having the right doe in your area


----------



## Billy H

So after a lot of thought my plan changes a little today. All summer up till the present I have run cams and also have been hunting our properties since sept. What we have on the properties we hunt is two year old buck make up the majority of deer seen. They out number the doe. The result of AR and massive doe tag allotment? Who knows, but don’t want to open that can of worms. I tend to believe the mature buck are content to live on nearby posted non hunted land,hundreds and hundreds of acres of it. So I’m feeling like getting some meat today, the first decent legal buck that comes through is going to be fair game.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Billy H said:


> So after a lot of thought my plan changes a little today. All summer up till the present I have run cams and also have been hunting our properties since sept. What we have on the properties we hunt is two year old buck make up the majority of deer seen. They out number the doe. The result of AR and massive doe tag allotment? Who knows, but don’t want to open that can of worms. I tend to believe the mature buck are content to live on nearby posted non hunted land,hundreds and hundreds of acres of it. So I’m feeling like getting some meat today, the first decent legal buck that comes through is going to be fair game.


Good luck Billy hope you get some action!


----------



## Mathias

Stick one Billy =—}}}——————————————>


----------



## davydtune

Ebard22 said:


> Was a great hunt for her first time. I drew on a buck twice smaller than 2 I have let walk this year. But being on the ground with her I would've gladly shot him. Covered up in deer almost the whole time. Had to wait about 20 minutes to let them clear out before leaving. This was in 1B as well. The buck was not rutting hard by any stretch just out cruising a little bit right before dark.


That's awesome! Yeah I'm just starting to see a little action. Saw a decent 2-1/2 year old 8pt cruising down of off Rudd Rd Saturday but I let him walk. Took a shot at a stud on a private farm out that way Monday and he was grunting pretty good when he come in. Unfortunately I believe I found that little ball in the shoulder socket and only got a couple inches of penetration  

Good luck the rest of season! We should have a decent last few days


----------



## davydtune

Well I haven't have the will to go out since I screwed the pooch Monday night but I'm up and at it this AM so it's time to get back out there. Headed for camp tomorrow afternoon. Will be back home to hunt the last day on Monday. Been a weird season, no lack of deer mind you with two in the freezer but mature bucks seem to be a little slimmer than usual. They way it's looking we will probably see a little rut action into rifle season.

Good luck finishing out the season everyone!


----------



## Billy H

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Good luck Billy hope you get some action!





Mathias said:


> Stick one Billy =—}}}——————————————>


Thanks. Good luck to everyone out.


----------



## 138104

I had a small 8 come cruising through around 7. Hope that is a good sign. Today is the last day I can hunt.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck everyone, My brother drove up to Potter last night I was in the stand by 6 o’clock this morning. Said he could hear a buck make a scrape behind him in the dark. Hasn’t seen anything yet, except the big opens great 20 yards over his left shoulder.


----------



## Ryanp019

Perry24 said:


> I had a small 8 come cruising through around 7. Hope that is a good sign. Today is the last day I can hunt.


Good luck. Waited for this weather and am in my best funnel... we shall see haven’t seen anything yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Billy agreed more bucks then does now where I am too. Makes me wonder if that affects the rut





Billy H said:


> So after a lot of thought my plan changes a little today. All summer up till the present I have run cams and also have been hunting our properties since sept. What we have on the properties we hunt is two year old buck make up the majority of deer seen. They out number the doe. The result of AR and massive doe tag allotment? Who knows, but don’t want to open that can of worms. I tend to believe the mature buck are content to live on nearby posted non hunted land,hundreds and hundreds of acres of it. So I’m feeling like getting some meat today, the first decent legal buck that comes through is going to be fair game.


----------



## bblue21

So slow this morning &#55357;&#56881;


----------



## 138104

Had a spike and 4 pt come by in the last 15 minutes. 3 bucks so far today.


----------



## Mathias

3 small bucks cruising earlier quiet now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

One fawn so far.


----------



## noklok

110” 8 in grunting at 8:00 am. Doe and fawn ran in while he was here. Spun around and he chased them back. Never saw what chased them in.


----------



## Spency

2 small ones by here so far this morning in 2F.


----------



## mjzard21

What is everyone’s experience with how the upcoming wind affects rutting activity/movement? Looks like 15-20 mph winds on Saturday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

mjzard21 said:


> What is everyone’s experience with how the upcoming wind affects rutting activity/movement? Looks like 15-20 mph winds on Saturday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same as last Saturday. If it's real bad sustained winds I feel the deer just hunker down and move minimally. Wait until the evening, when most of the time, the winds die down some and the deer feel more comfortable moving. It should be the chasing/lockdown phase though at least and some deer being bred so I don't know if a buck, without a doe won't be on the move no matter what is happening.


----------



## bblue21

6pt , spike, button buck in 2b


----------



## Billy H

Just caught a trespasser. I decided to move to another stand about 100 yards away and I hear the unmistakable sound of climber clanking. Guy in of all things an "equalizer" trying to shag ass before I caught him. Equalizer aren't fast!. Said he came from Bob's and pointed. said he thought he owned where he was. . I whipped out my onyx map and asked where is Bobs. Turned out "Bob's" was two properties away. Not even close. Some people.


----------



## 138104

Just had a small 6 chasing a doe past me. Hope that doe left a trail for another buck to follow.


----------



## vonfoust

Billy H said:


> Just caught a trespasser. I decided to move to another stand about 100 yards away and I hear the unmistakable sound of climber clanking. Guy in of all things an "equalizer" trying to shag ass before I caught him. Equalizer aren't fast!. Said he came from Bob's and pointed. said he thought he owned where he was. . I whipped out my onyx map and asked where is Bobs. Turned out "Bob's" was two properties away. Not even close. Some people.


That sucks Billy. Hope you got him good.


----------



## Spency

Had a 4 pt go by about 10. I'm up to 8 points total across 3 bucks.


----------



## Billy H

vonfoust said:


> That sucks Billy. Hope you got him good.


Certainly surprised him but I was cordial enough. He got the message. Never woulda saw him if he’d stayed put. Next time it might be a little different. I got my free Equalizer demo out of it. He’d move down a couple steps then crank a handle like hell for about 10 turns on both the seat and foot platform. Did this Over and over. I have to admit I looked it over and the thing looked fairly well built.


----------



## Mathias

I moved a stand too. Hopefully it pays dividends this afternoon.


----------



## alancac98

Ebard22 said:


> My oldest daughter decided last night she wants to go hunting with me for the first time. So instead of chasing bucks during rut I made a make shift blind on a friend's property that's polluted with doe to see if we can't stick one. Hopefully at least get some action to keep her interested! I feel like the first one or two hunts are make or break so fingers crossed!


That's awesome Bard! I'm glad she had a good time. Life changes in the best way when the little ones wanna go (though it does take much more time, efort, and prep to take them + the patience factor) - all very well worth it. Best of luck in the rest of the season. Next year, you'll be buying a crossbow for her!:wink:


----------



## arrowflinger73

Well moved to new stand this morning nothing got down and went to old faithful and pull camera card before I got up and he was on it at 9:25 might tempt me the last day









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowflinger73

As I was posting a busted off 6pt came cruising in on the scent drag trail I laid down worked like a charm now if something bigger does the same thing I could possibly be tagged out

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bblue21

Had a big half rack come thru at 1230


----------



## AjPUNISHER

34 degrees here this morning, thought i might catch something moving. Saw a lone doe very early at 6:17am...all i saw until I headed out at 12:30. Going back out but not till 3:00-3:30.

I think pa.hunter jinxed me...about 8:30 this morn...i had to poop! I was prepared though....

After hearing the 2nd or 3rd guy mention it on this thread now i realized...*we can hunt monday*. What caused that to happen?...always went out on a saturday.

Good luck fella's! Sounds like a few of you are seeing some action today.


----------



## pa.hunter

Billy H said:


> Just caught a trespasser. I decided to move to another stand about 100 yards away and I hear the unmistakable sound of climber clanking. Guy in of all things an "equalizer" trying to shag ass before I caught him. Equalizer aren't fast!. Said he came from Bob's and pointed. said he thought he owned where he was. . I whipped out my onyx map and asked where is Bobs. Turned out "Bob's" was two properties away. Not even close. Some people.


"equalizer"now -come on- i got one :wink: and yes people can be arse holes when it comes to deer hunting !


----------



## pa.hunter

AjPUNISHER said:


> 34 degrees here this morning, thought i might catch something moving. Saw a lone doe very early at 6:17am...all i saw until I headed out at 12:30. Going back out but not till 3:00-3:30.
> 
> I think pa.hunter jinxed me...about 8:30 this morn...i had to poop! I was prepared though....
> 
> After hearing the 2nd or 3rd guy mention it on this thread now i realized...*we can hunt monday*. What caused that to happen?...always went out on a saturday.
> 
> Good luck fella's! Sounds like a few of you are seeing some action today.


sorry man  i didn't see anything but 1 doe on way out! if i wasn't so old- i wouldn't have forgot i used my last set wipes couple days ago! glad my tee shirt had long sleeves !:wink:


----------



## Billy H

On a different property this afternoon. Thought somebody would have dropped something by now. 
Good luck all that are out.


----------



## Mathias

Season is open so you can hunt Veterans Day.


----------



## bblue21

Another 6 point. That makes.... button buck, spike, and 3 differen six points.


----------



## 138104

Small buck has a doe on locked down in some thick stuff. Can't see them anymore, but he grunts every few minutes.


----------



## optimal_max

Seen a LOT of does with nothing chasing them the last few days....

a LOT for me is about 10-12 

few bucks on cameras with no does around.


----------



## jlh42581

You guys thought i was crazy telling you deer didnt want to move!

Took a well known route home last night. If you dont have white oaks or corn you might as well stay at home. This road is all private, usually polluted, not a deer anywhere until i came up on a semi failed corn crop. I bet there were 50 deer in there eating, bucks walking around, was the most stupid sight ive ever laid eyes on. Same on the private I hunted, deer everywhere because... white oaks everywhere.


----------



## LXhuntinPA

Shot this guy about 10:15am in 1B.


----------



## Charman03

The pressure in the woods right now is insane, comparable to the first week of rifle. Was never like this until the crossbow thing. I haven’t been out this week but I drive a lot and there is a ton of people hunting and my 3 cell cams the activity on them has really dropped this week.


----------



## Billy H

Way to go LX hunting. Congrats.


----------



## Mathias

Got to my hunting spot this afternoon and began changing out between my truck and the barn. I had a feeling I was being watched. The buck I posted a pic of yesterday was about 60 yards uphill under a tree intently watching me. I told myself prior to driving over if he shows he goes. Outsmarted me today.

Congrats on the nice buck LX!


----------



## 138104

LXhuntinPA said:


> Shot this guy about 10:15am in 1B.


Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## nicko

Congrats LX!!!

This week is getting to be a grind… Three deer seen all day… None of them from on stand, only on foot. Saw a spike buck crossing a pipeline trail at 8:30 AM, an eight point basket rack buck a 2:30 PM standing in the same spot where my buddies truck had been parked earlier in the day, and a doe at 4:35pm. 

November 8, temperatures in the 30s all day, and light winds… Was hoping for much better movement. I still have half day tomorrow… Snow supposed to start about 8 AM so I just have to get in and hope something moves… I will be happy with a doe, doesn’t need to be a buck. ATV activity has ramped up on the lease the past couple days. I see a lot of stands in the woods up here and I never see anybody sitting in them… I think most guys just come up here and drive around or hunt the first two days of gun season.


----------



## rogersb

Got in for about an hour tonight. Had doe around me most of the time but no buck. I hope the wind changes to a little more north for this Saturday as opposed to just straight west as currently forecast.


----------



## justinc535

nicko said:


> Congrats LX!!!
> 
> This week is getting to be a grind… Three deer seen all day… None of them from on stand, only on foot. Saw a spike buck crossing a pipeline trail at 8:30 AM, an eight point basket rack buck a 2:30 PM standing in the same spot where my buddies truck had been parked earlier in the day, and a doe at 4:35pm.
> 
> November 8, temperatures in the 30s all day, and light winds… Was hoping for much better movement. I still have half day tomorrow… Snow supposed to start about 8 AM so I just have to get in and hope something moves… I will be happy with a doe, doesn’t need to be a buck. ATV activity has ramped up on the lease the past couple days. I see a lot of stands in the woods up here and I never see anybody sitting in them… I think most guys just come up here and drive around or hunt the first two days of gun season.


I've seen more guys on quads/utv's on the neighboring property this week during prime hours than I want to think about. One guy driving down across the bench through the main bedding area at 5pm.. I've watched this guy try and shoot deer off his quad in years past, to the point I actually yelled while he was trying to do so and the deer ran off. That's not bowhunting. Also had some kid on camera at 4pm the other day walking through one of my best spots from the next property over with a crossbow strapped to his back. Love it. Feel your pain brother. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*LXhuntinPA:cheers:*

Made it to 54 degrees here this afternoon, saw 1 deer briefly round 3:30...sex undetermined.

Looks like the morning/early afternoon should be dry tomorrow, atleast where i'm at. Thinkin' bout switchin things up a bit...sit for a few hours, move a stand and then (if the winds right)...s-l-o-w-l-y creep in near a doe bedding area and stake a claim for awhile, might not be anybody home but can't do much worse then i am now...seen VERY little since Oct 26th.

Don't know if my pops is going to go out Saturday or wait for rifle now...but if he decides to go we'll team-up and head to a farm we haven't hunted since Oct 20th. Almost always atleast see deer there...so who knows.


----------



## Spency

Things blew up for me about 3 this afternoon. Looked hard right and saw a doe coming about 100 yards out. She had an awesome tall heavy 8 on her tail. They stopped and she was eating acorns for a few minutes. Along came a bigger buck, guessing 140-145ish, and a long stare down between the two ensued. The bigger one ended up turning around and leaving.

The tall 8 bedded down with the doe about 80 yards from my stand for an hour. After they got up and started heading my way another smaller 8 came from behind me and he ran him off also. Never ended up getting a shot, closest he got was about 50 yards, before he followed the doe up the hill. He had her locked down tight.

Saw a really nice 10 point driving down off the hill also. Had to stop and wait for him to get off the road. Almost got a picture.

6 does and 6 bucks today in the stand and a 7th buck on the way out. All on State Game Lands. Didn't fill a tag, but one of the coolest days I've ever had archery hunting.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Congrats LX

Spency that sounds like awesome action

My father spent the last 2 days at his brother's, he has had an epic slow start to his season. He's seen one legal buck all season in PA, none in Ohio, and has missed 2 does. Took his frustrations out on a small lopsided rack buck in one of his food plots. He's headed to Ohio for a week on Saturday so hopefully the monkeys off his back and he starts seeing action. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## speedy743

2E report the last two days:

Yesterday I saw two does in the morning. Then had a 3 point walk right up to me about 20 yards away while I was checking a camera and leaning up against the tree. Had a 90" 7 point walk by at 2:30, a turkey at 80 yards at 3:45 and two does at last light. No chasing..

This morning I didn't see anything until a 5 point walked by cruising at 10 am. Saw a similar buck an hour and a half later going the other direction on the same trail, guessing the same deer. Saw another (small) buck walking out of the corn an hour later. A couple does after that, followed by at least 16 turkeys. Was hoping for a shot opportunity but opted not to take a "hero" shot at a bird. Couple more does and a buck that was grunting but I couldn't see his rack as he chased into the corn. 

Hunted all day both days, with the exception of the hour I checked cameras in stealth mode and the 20 minutes to move to different stand locations. 

Cameras are showing no good bucks (haven't been all year). Don't know if its the corn or what. Normally we have 1-3 110-125" bucks and best this year might break 100".


----------



## Billy H

Ended up seeing three deer in the afternoon. A mature doe with junior still tagging along and a small 6. Around 4:00 I heard a grunting noise down the creek and was getting closer. It kept coming I saw movement and it popped out. A young blue heron. It wasn't the loud blast they do when you come up on them on the lake. It was just a low volume tone very similar to a deer grunt. So much so that's when the six came walking in. By then the heron worked his way about 50 yards up stream and that's where the buck went. Had to chuckle to myself.


----------



## huntin_addict

justinc535 said:


> I've seen more guys on quads/utv's on the neighboring property this week during prime hours than I want to think about. One guy driving down across the bench through the main bedding area at 5pm.. I've watched this guy try and shoot deer off his quad in years past, to the point I actually yelled while he was trying to do so and the deer ran off. That's not bowhunting. Also had some kid on camera at 4pm the other day walking through one of my best spots from the next property over with a crossbow strapped to his back. Love it. Feel your pain brother.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Question, are you sure that guy isn't disabled? Maybe he has a permit allowing him to hunt from his ATV. If so, you may not like it, but it's still legit. Food for thought.


----------



## justinc535

huntin_addict said:


> Question, are you sure that guy isn't disabled? Maybe he has a permit allowing him to hunt from his ATV. If so, you may not like it, but it's still legit. Food for thought.


It's a possibility, but is think the chances are slim considering he built and 8 foot platform and moved it himself and I've seen him in a climber several times. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## justinc535

It's also numerous guys, not just one in particular. The property I hunt borders a not so nice little neighborhood. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Got to love when you just get settled in and see that your bow is broke  Damn plastic limb shim under one of the limbs broke and has slide out from the pressure. That limb is now bending in a different spot than the rest. New bow too  I have backups but man the way it's been going I just want to throw in the towel I swear...……………………...er……………………………..


----------



## Billy H

Two doe in the distance so far this morning walked into a thick pine grove. This east wind really limits me. .


----------



## arrowflinger73

This is what we have right now in 1b









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## skezskoz

Love seeing that snow on the ground. Been another brutally slow morning here on the 5C/5D border.


----------



## fap1800

Had a decent 8pt cruise by at around 70. He was on a mission as nothing I did got his attention.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowflinger73

What do you guys do when it seems like the wind switches every 5 minutes? Stick it out or call it a day?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Target buck and another funky rack came into field with does and fawns browsed and went back into thicket. Sleeting here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Rain starting here. Saw a doe and fawn run along edge of field. Nothing chasing. Going to slip into another stand very shortly.


----------



## pa.hunter

davydtune said:


> Got to love when you just get settled in and see that your bow is broke  Damn plastic limb shim under one of the limbs broke and has slide out from the pressure. That limb is now bending in a different spot than the rest. New bow too  I have backups but man the way it's been going I just want to throw in the towel I swear...……………………...er……………………………..


sorry -man it's been tough year for me as well hope you get it fixed soon


----------



## pa.hunter

arrowflinger73 said:


> What do you guys do when it seems like the wind switches every 5 minutes? Stick it out or call it a day?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


it was doing same thing with me last night i stuck it out seen 2 doe and small 10 point at 5 pm -never know- only takes minute or 2 for things to fall in place or not and you get busted ?


----------



## pa.hunter

Billy H said:


> Rain starting here. Saw a doe and fawn run along edge of field. Nothing chasing. Going to slip into another stand very shortly.


good luck bill--- i gave up got soaked been raining here since 5 am


----------



## fap1800

arrowflinger73 said:


> What do you guys do when it seems like the wind switches every 5 minutes? Stick it out or call it a day?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Not sure where you are but with the storm coming in the wind should remain pretty consistent out of the east. Stick it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scPAbowhunter

What a week for me. To recap, I headed out to the mountains south of McConnellsburg in 4A to hunt at my buddy's cabin Tuesday afternoon and all day Wednesday. Got up around lunch time, unloaded, made a fire in the woodstove, and headed out. I was excited to check my two cameras that have been out since Labor Day. Was disappointed with the first camera to see only 102 pics on the card. Checked the card and the camera is set too high. A lot of pics of just the deer's back or nothing at all which tells me they were behind the camera. Should have positioned it to face up the mountain at the ridge top. Did have a decent 10 pt on camera though. Had 1 1/2 old doe come up from other side (east) but no shot. Then right before dark, had a decent, big bodied 1 1/2 yr old 5 point (about 14-15" inside, 3 on the left, 2 on the right, no brows) come by and stand broadside at 25 yrds. Elected to pass on him thinking there should be good movement the next day. The other camera was the about the same. More pics but should have positioned it to face the top. A few smaller bucks and a few bears, a fisher, and some coyotes, but nothing to get excited about. Wednesday was terrible for deer movement. With hunting the west side, the wind was terrible and I knew the bucks couldn't hear me calling if they were right under me. Had a fawn come up from the other side at first light and then nothing. At 9:30, with no rutting activity, decided to get down and move the east side to get out of the wind. Figured that even on the ground, I had a better chance if I could find some cover and do some calling, hoping a buck might come in and act dumb enough for me to get a shot. Saw a spike as soon as I moved over the top then nothing. Around 11:30, the wind layed down some so I decided to go back to my stand. I walk about 20 yards and to the North of me, up the mountain, I see a black blob. I knew right away it was a bear. Well it wasn't just a bear, it was 5! 3 cubs, an adult bear, maybe 200 lbs, and another adult bear, but this was was easily over 300 lbs. Maybe pushing 400 lbs! At this point I was getting a little worried considering they were headed my way and their were 3 cubs with a bear big enough to eat me and I'm holding only a bow with two adult bears coming towards me. I got behind a tree and watched them. Luckily for me, they stopped once they got about 80 yrds from me and decided to head straight down. Watched them all walk across a dead fall, one by one in a line with my binocs. What a cool experience. I just can't get over how big that one bear looked. Climbed back into my stand and only saw a small, barely legal 6 pt come by at 35 yrds. We had to go home Wednesday night and I was a little frustrated with the lack of sign, rutting activity, and deer sightings in general but still had a good time. Got up Thursday morning to hunt my parent's neighbor's property that I've hunted all my life and run cameras on all summer in 5A. All I can say is that I got to experience a morning that comes along about every 10 years. Things broke loose and the rut was in full swing. Had one come by in the dark and then at first light had a young 8 dogging a doe hard. Then had a small buck and a shooter 8 come by at no more than 30 yds dogging a doe but I didn't have a shot and he wouldn't respond to my calls. Pretty sure she was hot and close to being ready. He stayed with her off in the distance while the little buck just stood and watched. Shortly after that, my old man calls me and said he saw a good buck from the bay window come out of the thicket, steam blowing out of his nose, on the move. At this point, I'm having the time of my life. Then I have another small buck dogging a doe and a few seconds later, 2 doe heading the same direction come and were acting like they were being chased but I didn't see any buck. Then I see a decent buck coming from the opposite direction they came from. He sees the 2 doe and I knew I better get ready. Grab the bow and sure enough, he chases the doe to me and I come to full draw and stop him at 15 yrds but there are limbs covering his vitals and he looks right up at me. I think that my chance is gone. I try to hold as still as I can at full draw and after a second, he turns and starts to walk again. I grunt with my mouth and stop him again. This time I have a 3 foot window to shoot through between 2 trees and had to kind of crouch down to being able to clear some limbs blocking his vitals. My pin is all over the place but I settled in and touched my release. I hit right behind the right shoulder and immediately see blood blowing out. Deer goes maybe 60 yrds, crosses the creek and falls over on the opposite bank. I couldn't believe my luck. What a cool experience. Not even sure how nice of a buck it was till I got down. It ends up being a buck that I was really hoping I would see. I only had pictures of him one day but it was my favorite of all the bucks I had on camera. Not a giant or high scoring deer, but he was a 3 1/2 yr old which is what I'm always holding out for. Decent mass and main beams. 16" inside. The left side is stronger than the right. Not real long tines which hurt the score but I didn't care one bit. I rough scored him at 115" but he's a nice buck and I couldn't be happier. Dressed out at only 140 lbs but he didn't have an once of fat on him. I had my wife take some pics with the deer, me, and my 4 yr old son. It was almost 4 years to the day that she took pics of us with my big 9 point in 2014, right after he was born so that was really cool. Good luck to all that are still out. It's finally starting to pic up in some areas.


----------



## 12-Ringer

This thread rocks!

Good luck everyone!

Joe


----------



## SteveSpag

SC, I haven't posted here in while, but those are some great pics. Great buck and to able to share the moment with your son... priceless!


----------



## huntin_addict

arrowflinger73 said:


> What do you guys do when it seems like the wind switches every 5 minutes? Stick it out or call it a day?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Well, my words of wisdom are you aren't going to shoot anything if you call it a day.


----------



## weldermike70

scPABowhunter, way to go man and great story, big congrats brother!


----------



## nicko

Decided this morning I had enough all week of monkeying around with setting up tree stands, taking them down, messing around with ropes and straps etc. Decided to crawl into one of my buddies ladder stands just to make it easy. nothing moving there and got up to move around. Snow started coming down fast at 8 AM and wind blowing it sideways. Went past the tree I was thinking about setting up a stand in this morning and two doe your pop-up 20 yards away. Called it quits and heading home.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Killer pics and awesome story.. One thing about not hunting around home much is its hard to share with my young kids the animals always return home parted up.


Looks like decent wind speed tomorrow since I don't know any more then map scouting the area I'll be if I can get gusts or a steady breeze I'll plan to just still hunt from the ground and scout hunt. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

Sc-beautiful pics. Congrats!


----------



## Ebard22

davydtune said:


> Got to love when you just get settled in and see that your bow is broke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn plastic limb shim under one of the limbs broke and has slide out from the pressure. That limb is now bending in a different spot than the rest. New bow too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have backups but man the way it's been going I just want to throw in the towel I swear...……………………...er……………………………..



That sucks Davy! Grab a back up and get back out there. 2.5 days left to close the deal and it looks like they're gonna be miserable with snow wind and rain.


----------



## fap1800

Awesome pics SC and great story.

I got down about an hour ago. Pulled som cards and will be back at it tomorrow. Nothing but that 8pt early this morning. Figured for sure I’d see more bucks scent checking the bedding area I was situated near. That’s hunting. Good luck out there and be safe!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Ebard22 said:


> That sucks Davy! Grab a back up and get back out there. 2.5 days left to close the deal and it looks like they're gonna be miserable with snow wind and rain.


I did and my damn back up broke too, lol! Luckily I have a problem with buying too many bows, lol! #3 is all ready to go and shooting laser beams. I'm just like really? Lol!


----------



## davydtune

Well headed for camp  Supposed to be 24F in the AM  Maybe even some snow! Just going down for till Sunday. Bow #3 ready to go, thank God, lol! Gonna be held to 30 yards and in but that's fine  Good luck everyone!


----------



## Billy H

Congrats SC nice buck. 

Slow slow slow. Here

Davey I give you a killer deal on a like new synergy if your gonna be in the market. Its posted in the classified.


----------



## optimal_max

arrowflinger73 said:


> What do you guys do when it seems like the wind switches every 5 minutes? Stick it out or call it a day?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


If I called it a day here I'd never hunt. The other evening the wind changed directions 5 times or more in an hour. Wind changes all day here. So "hunting the wind" doesnt help.


----------



## nick060200

scPAbowhunter said:


> What a week for me. To recap, I headed out to the mountains south of McConnellsburg in 4A to hunt at my buddy's cabin Tuesday afternoon and all day Wednesday. Got up around lunch time, unloaded, made a fire in the woodstove, and headed out. I was excited to check my two cameras that have been out since Labor Day. Was disappointed with the first camera to see only 102 pics on the card. Checked the card and the camera is set too high. A lot of pics of just the deer's back or nothing at all which tells me they were behind the camera. Should have positioned it to face up the mountain at the ridge top. Did have a decent 10 pt on camera though. Had 1 1/2 old doe come up from other side (east) but no shot. Then right before dark, had a decent, big bodied 1 1/2 yr old 5 point (about 14-15" inside, 3 on the left, 2 on the right, no brows) come by and stand broadside at 25 yrds. Elected to pass on him thinking there should be good movement the next day. The other camera was the about the same. More pics but should have positioned it to face the top. A few smaller bucks and a few bears, a fisher, and some coyotes, but nothing to get excited about. Wednesday was terrible for deer movement. With hunting the west side, the wind was terrible and I knew the bucks couldn't hear me calling if they were right under me. Had a fawn come up from the other side at first light and then nothing. At 9:30, with no rutting activity, decided to get down and move the east side to get out of the wind. Figured that even on the ground, I had a better chance if I could find some cover and do some calling, hoping a buck might come in and act dumb enough for me to get a shot. Saw a spike as soon as I moved over the top then nothing. Around 11:30, the wind layed down some so I decided to go back to my stand. I walk about 20 yards and to the North of me, up the mountain, I see a black blob. I knew right away it was a bear. Well it wasn't just a bear, it was 5! 3 cubs, an adult bear, maybe 200 lbs, and another adult bear, but this was was easily over 300 lbs. Maybe pushing 400 lbs! At this point I was getting a little worried considering they were headed my way and their were 3 cubs with a bear big enough to eat me and I'm holding only a bow with two adult bears coming towards me. I got behind a tree and watched them. Luckily for me, they stopped once they got about 80 yrds from me and decided to head straight down. Watched them all walk across a dead fall, one by one in a line with my binocs. What a cool experience. I just can't get over how big that one bear looked. Climbed back into my stand and only saw a small, barely legal 6 pt come by at 35 yrds. We had to go home Wednesday night and I was a little frustrated with the lack of sign, rutting activity, and deer sightings in general but still had a good time. Got up Thursday morning to hunt my parent's neighbor's property that I've hunted all my life and run cameras on all summer in 5A. All I can say is that I got to experience a morning that comes along about every 10 years. Things broke loose and the rut was in full swing. Had one come by in the dark and then at first light had a young 8 dogging a doe hard. Then had a small buck and a shooter 8 come by at no more than 30 yds dogging a doe but I didn't have a shot and he wouldn't respond to my calls. Pretty sure she was hot and close to being ready. He stayed with her off in the distance while the little buck just stood and watched. Shortly after that, my old man calls me and said he saw a good buck from the bay window come out of the thicket, steam blowing out of his nose, on the move. At this point, I'm having the time of my life. Then I have another small buck dogging a doe and a few seconds later, 2 doe heading the same direction come and were acting like they were being chased but I didn't see any buck. Then I see a decent buck coming from the opposite direction they came from. He sees the 2 doe and I knew I better get ready. Grab the bow and sure enough, he chases the doe to me and I come to full draw and stop him at 15 yrds but there are limbs covering his vitals and he looks right up at me. I think that my chance is gone. I try to hold as still as I can at full draw and after a second, he turns and starts to walk again. I grunt with my mouth and stop him again. This time I have a 3 foot window to shoot through between 2 trees and had to kind of crouch down to being able to clear some limbs blocking his vitals. My pin is all over the place but I settled in and touched my release. I hit right behind the right shoulder and immediately see blood blowing out. Deer goes maybe 60 yrds, crosses the creek and falls over on the opposite bank. I couldn't believe my luck. What a cool experience. Not even sure how nice of a buck it was till I got down. It ends up being a buck that I was really hoping I would see. I only had pictures of him one day but it was my favorite of all the bucks I had on camera. Not a giant or high scoring deer, but he was a 3 1/2 yr old which is what I'm always holding out for. Decent mass and main beams. 16" inside. The left side is stronger than the right. Not real long tines which hurt the score but I didn't care one bit. I rough scored him at 115" but he's a nice buck and I couldn't be happier. Dressed out at only 140 lbs but he didn't have an once of fat on him. I had my wife take some pics with the deer, me, and my 4 yr old son. It was almost 4 years to the day that she took pics of us with my big 9 point in 2014, right after he was born so that was really cool. Good luck to all that are still out. It's finally starting to pic up in some areas.
> View attachment 6647411
> View attachment 6647413
> View attachment 6647415


Dude thumbs up to your wife for the amazing pics. ! 
Oh and you did pretty good too .....

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

Had an argument with my uncle the other day. Someone settle this : 
Does having small game/ birds and or fish stocked up in the freezer count as part of your "possession limit" in PA. 
I say yes. He says no. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

My scene as I got started for home.


----------



## 13third

17 deer seen this morning sitting on a pinch point to a bedding area. A huge bodied deer by itself just as it was breaking daylight, never to be seen again. 5 minutes later I watched to scrub bucks start sparring then continue for about 10 minutes closing to about 40 yards from me. Next was a group of 8 does/fawns followed by a fiesty 5 point. Then came a doe pushing her fawn hurriedly up the mountain. A few minutes later a yearling doe and button buck made their way towards my location. The doe fawn bedded 30 yards from me and the little button head continued up the mountain. That was at 8:06 am. Sat til I couldn’t take it anymore and got down at 1:10. The doe fawn laid tight as I brought my climber down the tree and then bolted when I stepped off. My tree umbrella did a fantastic job but my rain coat failed me miserably on my 3/4 mile walk out. I was drenched. I went to field and stream to purchase a new one and wow what a depressing trip. They don’t have a thing that I’d consider to be a nice rain coat except for the Sitka goretex coat, and I’m not the guy who thinks $599.99 is the price you should see on a rain coat. Anyone here have experience with the Nomad Hailstorm rain coat? I’d have to order online without seeing so I’m skeptical of doing so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Price of that Sitka gear is crazy. 

Forecast for tomorrow in 5C is calling for 20 to 30 mph winds with occasional gusts over 40 mph… I’ll pass.


----------



## LOSTnWoods

*Finally got er done*

Well finally got it done. This buck was on our hit list. Last night I saw him hiding out in a thicket tending a doe he came out 4:45pm last night in cut bean filled with his girl. This morning I took a stand down 75 yards from wher he entered the field last night. Walking in this AM had a deer snort a total me and ran off. I said damn. So continued to stand and got up tried to pull bow up and stuck on vines WTH. So I climb down and free the bow. Back up as soon as both feet on stand a does snorts again. I said really...so I grunted back and gave a light snort wheeze. About 10am I look over to my left about 75 yards and see a bush moving thinking birds I looked through binos and bam there he is. So his doe walks off and he isn't right on her tail. Eventually she made it to me and passed broad side at 32 yards. I waited and when he hit the spot I let the arrow lose. Felt weird heard a load thud...he went back to the right and then walked slowly back to where he was raking the bush with his antlers earlier. I saw blood gushing out from his neck on the front. No blood on his broadside. So I sat there and rehearsed everything and I looked at my arm. I wore an oversized jacket this morning and th sleves were puffy. Sting hit my sleeve and caused th arrow to veer off. So he laid down and another's buck 7 point came in and his doe was there I didn't know and tried to breed her. She ran off with 7 point behind. 15?min later he walked out both from legs had blood from his wound. He walked off and out of sight. I thought ok he will make it. I finally get down retrieved arrow no blood on it and buried in the ground. I couldn't believe how much blood I found so I stayed on the trail. Found him close to 450 yards away He crossed a large bean field and expired in the thickest stuff possible. About 30 yards away from him I kicked out a doe and then found him. The windpipe was not cut that we could see. Must have hit artery and he bled out. It's been a very rough and tough season. Hang in there for those that didn't fill your deer tag. Be safe and best of luck!


----------



## rogersb

Pulled a card here around my house when I got home and pretty much every day this week I had new bucks filtering through. I'll be out in the morning on gamelands but if there is no action there I'm going to climb a tree here at my place for the evening. Good luck to everyone on the next to last day tomorrow!


----------



## j.d.m.

nick060200 said:


> Had an argument with my uncle the other day. Someone settle this :
> Does having small game/ birds and or fish stocked up in the freezer count as part of your "possession limit" in PA.
> I say yes. He says no.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I would have said.. No.. At least without reading how it's written in text. Guess I would need to read it.


----------



## j.d.m.

Nice buck, cool story. This week has been a bust for me so far. 6 differnt button bucks, 3 spike buck, 4 y buck and what might have been a 2.5 year old 6 Maybe. Th doe I've seen, were nothing more mature then 1-2 year old small things. This was all up in 3b. The young small buck would be grunting and moving towards the doe, get to about 80 yards, and she would runn off like bolt of lightning. Buck would just stand there for a while, and move off. Not sure why the action is terrible up there, but all the neighbor's say they are seeing exact same thing.


----------



## pa.hunter

Nice buck:wink: LOSTnWoods


----------



## Spency

Nice buck LOST!

Good luck to everyone tomorrow.


----------



## Mathias

Big congrats to SC & Lost, great hunts and trophies!


----------



## huntin_addict

Good bucks SC and Lost, congrats to you both.


----------



## primal-bow

It's almost over for us state wide hunters


----------



## speedy743

Congrats SC & LostnWoods. Both great bucks


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*CONGRATS...scPAbowhunter and LOSTnWoods*


33 degrees as I sat this morn until bout 9am when it started to sleet, unlike any other day i decided to get up and did a slow stalk, covered a good 3/4 of a mile and then sat near a bedding area I knew some deer were in 2 weeks ago. By 10 it started to lightly rain off and on. By 12:30 it started to pour. About 11:30 i heard a boat coming down the river from quite far off, I figured maybe fishing. They got closer and saw 3 guys in the boat wearing camo rain gear. As they went a bit past me they turned and headed over to 1 of the islands. One fella got out and walked in and out of sight not carrying anything. Less than a minute later he was back in the boat and back up river they went. As they went back up river I saw that the middle occupant had a quiver of arrows sitting on his lap. Figure they may have been hunting 1 of the other islands earlier and were maybe checking or pulling a cam on that island. With all this rain and the river already up...a few more feet and the islands will be submerged again. 2pm came and I packed in it for today...2 deer seen in the last 3 days makes it even harder to sit through a downpour.

Something is drastically different this year as to why I am not seeing much there. The heavy nocturnal activity that has been present the last 4 previous years at my cam is totally non existent, not a single deer in almost 2 weeks at night is quite odd to me. Seems a stretch but maybe the bad river flooding this year has altered travel routes so much that vast majority of them are traveling differently.:noidea:

Back up in the am to do it again tomorrow...but this time a change of venue and maybe a change of luck.

*Too bad you didn't have any luck Nick, I was rooting for you bud.*

Good luck to those heading out tomorrow...


----------



## Shwackums

Don’t post much but more of a lurker! Shot this buck on Thursday right at last light. Gave me a 20 yard shot. Went about 150 yards. Came in about 5 minutes after a doe ran though being chased by a basket rack 8 pt. 

Shot him in 1B. Went out to sit tonight and saw two shooter bucks walking through a swamp at about 60 yards. Good luck the everyone tomorrow.


----------



## perryhunter4

AjPUNISHER said:


> *CONGRATS...scPAbowhunter and LOSTnWoods*
> 
> 
> 33 degrees as I sat this morn until bout 9am when it started to sleet, unlike any other day i decided to get up and did a slow stalk, covered a good 3/4 of a mile and then sat near a bedding area I knew some deer were in 2 weeks ago. By 10 it started to lightly rain off and on. By 12:30 it started to pour. About 11:30 i heard a boat coming down the river from quite far off, I figured maybe fishing. They got closer and saw 3 guys in the boat wearing camo rain gear. As they went a bit past me they turned and headed over to 1 of the islands. One fella got out and walked in and out of sight not carrying anything. Less than a minute later he was back in the boat and back up river they went. As they went back up river I saw that the middle occupant had a quiver of arrows sitting on his lap. Figure they may have been hunting 1 of the other islands earlier and were maybe checking or pulling a cam on that island. With all this rain and the river already up...a few more feet and the islands will be submerged again. 2pm came and I packed in it for today...2 deer seen in the last 3 days makes it even harder to sit through a downpour.
> 
> Something is drastically different this year as to why I am not seeing much there. The heavy nocturnal activity that has been present the last 4 previous years at my cam is totally non existent, not a single deer in almost 2 weeks at night is quite odd to me. Seems a stretch but maybe the bad river flooding this year has altered travel routes so much that vast majority of them are traveling differently.:noidea:
> 
> Back up in the am to do it again tomorrow...but this time a change of venue and maybe a change of luck.
> 
> *Too bad you didn't have any luck Nick, I was rooting for you bud.*
> 
> Good luck to those heading out tomorrow...


AJ,
You can bet the river being up has an affect. We have had record rainfalls, and I can guarantee it has pushed them to higher land and/or property further off the river banks. Good luck getting on them.


----------



## perryhunter4

Folks that on the fence about the weather the next two days. Think about this, we wait all year long for only a six-week archery season (not including 2nd season)...It's going to be gone before we know it and we will soon be wishing until it is back again one full-year later. 
For those areas with higher winds, get down into a creek crossing, ravine or funnel and sit tight. They were tons of deer everywhere out in fields tonight after the rains stopped. Should be a good morning at the very least.


----------



## perryhunter4

SC - great story and pics...congrats. 
Lost - congrats to you as well.


----------



## 138104

Will be out this morning, but only until 9 or so. Have to drive to Lancaster for state quarterfinals in field hockey. Then, two indoor soccer matches.

Good luck to all who get out today. Congrats to all that scored the last few days. Some nice bucks hit the ground.


----------



## huntin_addict

Snowing hard with lake effect up here this morning. Gotta want it if you are going out this AM. Glad I'm done though. With wife in hospital after some major surgery, I was done regardless. Good luck to you boys headed out.


----------



## 13third

Dusting of snow here in 2C, 34 degrees and the 40 MPH winds aren’t here yet. Up the tree patiently waiting knowing a dandy WILL present a chip shot is AWESOME! Would be much better if I would have my release. Guess I forgot to put it in my dry back pack when I switched my things out last night. 26 years of bow hunting and this is my first time ever forgetting my release. Some things aren’t meant to be. I’m just gonna sit til 10 or so and take pics of the wall hangers as they casually stroll past. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

13third said:


> Dusting of snow here in 2C, 34 degrees and the 40 MPH winds aren’t here yet. Up the tree patiently waiting knowing a dandy WILL present a chip shot is AWESOME! Would be much better if I would have my release. Guess I forgot to put it in my dry back pack when I switched my things out last night. 26 years of bow hunting and this is my first time ever forgetting my release. Some things aren’t meant to be. I’m just gonna sit til 10 or so and take pics of the wall hangers as they casually stroll past.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No doubt a shooter will walk in. As I get older I tend to forget things as well. I always have a spare release in my pack.


----------



## Mathias

Glad I passed on morning hunt. Windy and this afternoon going to be 20-40mph.
I noticed my oaks are dropping leaves faster this year, not sure what that means, usually they torment me with cleanup until February.

Good luck to those out.


----------



## 13third

Billy H said:


> No doubt a shooter will walk in. As I get older I tend to forget things as well. I always have a spare release in my pack.


I ALWAYS do as well. Guess when you forget to pack one in the dry pack you forget the spare as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

4B...winds are whipping right now


----------



## CBB

Wife kicked 3 out on her way in. A buddy just texted me he saw a lone shooter cruising but didnt hear the grunt. 

Probably try and get the wife in a spot out of the wind this evening. The boy and I are going to try and stick does.


----------



## Billy H

With 40 MPH Winds forecasted I Went to batten down the hatches on a blind early this morning and saw deer moving in 5C. My son is out and texted he has had two small bucks cruise through in the last 45 minutes. They are moving here.


----------



## fap1800

Wind isn’t too bad. Comes and goes for now. Saw one spike early, but that’s been it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Good luck guys. I'm thinking about the afternoon but afternoons typically are not good on the property I hunt in 5C.


----------



## fap1800

Wind picked up considerably the last hour so I hung it up. Gonna give it a go on Monday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Just saw an absolute giant in my driveway. 

.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.In the back of Bob's pickup.


----------



## justinc535

I've determined after this week, especially today as the real feel temp is 17, that boot blankets are the single best piece of cold weather hunting gear you can buy. Unbelievable how warm my feet are and I was always a victim of numb toes within three hours in a old stand. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## titus2423

Had the coolest experience earlier. Hunting in 1A, Mercer County. About 1.5 hours ago, I saw a deer from my tree stand at 60 yards. Once it started to walk away, I used the grunt call with no success to make it stop. I realized it was limping so I decided to stalk it. Must have been hit by a car, his back legs didnt seem to want to work too well. I got to within 20 yards and find that it's a nice 7 point! He lays down and I try to get a good shot angle. Every couple of steps I took, he would look towards me and then look away. A couple minutes go by and he stands up, walks to 30 yards and gives me a shot opportunity. I let my arrow fly only to see it deflect off it's original path...a clean miss. Such a great experience! Through the whole process I was able to get a couple pictures of him. Enjoy!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Billy H said:


> Just saw an absolute giant in my driveway.
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ..
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .In the back of Bob's pickup.


Pics?


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Pics?











It's got some character. A couple stickers, some blade action, huge head, nicked up browtine definitly an old warrior. Bob told me the story, was a great hunt for him and a heck of a shot. If they ever let him back on here he could relay it.


----------



## Mathias

Ohio?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Ohio?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## optimal_max

Still no bucks chasing here.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*Nice one Shwackums!*



perryhunter4 said:


> AJ,
> You can bet the river being up has an affect. We have had record rainfalls, and I can guarantee it has pushed them to higher land and/or property further off the river banks. Good luck getting on them.


I figured it may have been playing a part, just didn't really think about how much of one. Last time it flooded was 2011 and I didn't hunt it that year or even own a cam, so the same kind of activity may have happened that season. I know it was muddier then all hell in the same spot i had shot a doe the previous season.

*titus2423* Don't know if you tried it or are able to but it looks like you have enough snow...if it was me and he's was walking that badly I would try to follow his tracks and see if he may have bedded up again.

*Todays morning hunt,*...winds weren't bad at all to begin with today. First light I watched a doe and fawn come out of the woods and pick around in a cut cornfield for about 15 minutes before moving off. Good start I thought, already seen the same amount of deer this morning that i saw in my last 5 days of hunting the river bottom. But by 7:30-8am the winds picked up dramatically in the hollow i was in. Zipped up my turtle neck, put on my beanie and got the hand warmers going...a bit after 8 it started snowing rather hard...sometimes horizontally right in my face. Good news the wind was blowing the right direction, bad news anything else in the hollow probably had moved out of it since they weren't out of the wind either. 11am rolled around and my dad suggested we leave and come back later in pm as nothing was going to move till evening, I think he was cold and had not seen anything so i agreed. I suggested that instead of there we go to another hollow that runs in the opposite direction...may catch something moving out of the wind in there...or atleast thats the plan in another hour or so.


----------



## bblue21

Braved the wind for all day sit. In a creek crossing funnel. 6 point searching 830a. Two does at 930, just had a spike chase 3 does thru. I’ve never hunted this hard for a deer


----------



## titus2423

AjPUNISHER said:


> *Nice one Shwackums!*
> 
> 
> 
> I figured it may have been playing a part, just didn't really think about how much of one. Last time it flooded was 2011 and I didn't hunt it that year or even own a cam, so the same kind of activity may have happened that season. I know it was muddier then all hell in the same spot i had shot a doe the previous season.
> 
> *titus2423* Don't know if you tried it or are able to but it looks like you have enough snow...if it was me and he's was walking that badly I would try to follow his tracks and see if he may have bedded up again.
> 
> *Todays morning hunt,*...winds weren't bad at all to begin with today. First light I watched a doe and fawn come out of the woods and pick around in a cut cornfield for about 15 minutes before moving off. Good start I thought, already seen the same amount of deer this morning that i saw in my last 5 days of hunting the river bottom. But by 7:30-8am the winds picked up dramatically in the hollow i was in. Zipped up my turtle neck, put on my beanie and got the hand warmers going...a bit after 8 it started snowing rather hard...sometimes horizontally right in my face. Good news the wind was blowing the right direction, bad news anything else in the hollow probably had moved out of it since they weren't out of the wind either. 11am rolled around and my dad suggested we leave and come back later in pm as nothing was going to move till evening, I think he was cold and had not seen anything so i agreed. I suggested that instead of there we go to another hollow that runs in the opposite direction...may catch something moving out of the wind in there...or atleast thats the plan in another hour or so.


I did try to follow him but I lost track of him. When he was getting away from me after I shot, he seemed to move ok for how much he was limping. I think he'll be ok and make it to rifle season. If I see him again in a couple weeks, it'll be game over

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunterbobbyt

Perry24 said:


> I think compounds should no longer be allowed during archery. Primitive archery only - recurves or longbows. Tired of compound shooters taking deer at 100 yards. Only disabled hunters could used compounds.


That’s ridiculous, where they hunting on the desert with no trees? That may be the dumbest post ever. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedy743

justinc535 said:


> I've determined after this week, especially today as the real feel temp is 17, that boot blankets are the single best piece of cold weather hunting gear you can buy. Unbelievable how warm my feet are and I was always a victim of numb toes within three hours in a old stand.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Icebreakers or which brand are you using?


----------



## justinc535

speedy743 said:


> Icebreakers or which brand are you using?


Yessir, Icebreakers

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Turns out my car hatch leaks if it rains hard enough, that's good to know when you're trying to sleep back there. (hunting western MD) 

Today was windyyyyyy, but I saw 14 deer total I think. 1 for sure shooter tending a doe and 3 basket rack sized bucks (still probably shooters for me on this trip). I still hunted most the day with how windy it was to cover ground and learn the area.

Most of my action was at 1:30 when I saw the two biggest bucks of the day grunting and pushing a hot doe in circles there were a few other does in there they were ignoring but I lost where they went in the thicket and couldn't close enough ground to get in the game. At last light I had a button and spike at 10yds while a basket 6 or 8 hung out on the ridge above me but too dark for a good look. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## pa.hunter

optimal_max said:


> Still no bucks chasing here.


none where i am at either kinda stinks set in 30 mph winds and only see doe not 1 buck today


----------



## pa.hunter

bblue21 said:


> Braved the wind for all day sit. In a creek crossing funnel. 6 point searching 830a. Two does at 930, just had a spike chase 3 does thru. I’ve never hunted this hard for a deer


me neither ! i have been on vacation 2 solid weeks of hunting and i have yet to have a shooter under me -only 7-8 smaller bucks


----------



## nicko

justinc535 said:


> Yessir, Icebreakers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I have the Arctic Shield boot blankets. On really frigid days, throw a chemical hand warmer packet in each boot (adhesive backed toe-warmer ones) and my feet stay warm, even in rubber boots. I also think using unscented foot powder in your boots helps as it absorbs some the moisture/sweat that comes from wearing rubber boots.


----------



## 13third

TauntoHawk said:


> Turns out my car hatch leaks if it rains hard enough, that's good to know when you're trying to sleep back there. (hunting western MD)
> 
> Today was windyyyyyy, but I saw 14 deer total I think. 1 for sure shooter tending a doe and 3 basket rack sized bucks (still probably shooters for me on this trip). I still hunted most the day with how windy it was to cover ground and learn the area.
> 
> Most of my action was at 1:30 when I saw the two biggest bucks of the day grunting and pushing a hot doe in circles there were a few other does in there they were ignoring but I lost where they went in the thicket and couldn't close enough ground to get in the game. At last light I had a button and spike at 10yds while a basket 6 or 8 hung out on the ridge above me but too dark for a good look.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Where ya hunt in Western Md Taunto?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjzard21

Got it done today at 3pm in 3C.. Had about 5 younger bucks walk by before him between 1 and 3pm. Finally a doe, presumably in heat, bolted out of the thicket I was hunting downwind of.. A nice 8 was right behind her and they took off in the opposite direction.. About 2 mins later this guy stepped out about 75 yards away. He came in on a rope to a couple grunts and a snort wheeze. Shot him at 27 yards and he was down about 100 yards from the stand..













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Savage river 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*mjzard21...nice one!*

*THIS EVENINGS HUNT:* In a different hollow with much less wind getting into it this evening......*within 9 minutes of getting out of the truck I could have shot a big doe, about a minute after I should have had a buck!*

I just got over the edge of the ravine and was maybe 40yds out from my stand...I hear something running towards me. 3 big doe run right to me...atleast 1 stops at 15yds and looks over her shoulder from where they just came. I figure what were you running from...and briefly thought about what I should do next, try to hide a little better or quick as i could ,get in the stand. I stood there thinking the best choice was to stay put and started looking towards where the doe just came from and then up and then down the bank. From where i stood i couldn't see much further then 30yds in the direction the doe had came. Right around the minute mark i caught a glimpse of a buck about 30yds out...*WALKING* on the same route the doe just had. He gets to 25yds and i decide i gonna shoot him if i can. I started slowly raising the bow and he spotted the movement right away and stopped dead. * 'SHEET'*...I'm committed now, so i kept going slowly, he turns a bit and decided he saw enough and ran up the bank before i could send the arrow on its way. I gave him the old hunter's 'meh' but not surprisingly he wasn't having any of it. Slowed down and disappeared over the top edge presumably to find the girls he was following. *That's how the cookie crumbled this afternoon.* He did not carry what i would call a big rack but he was a nice 2 or 3yr old 8pt with about 15" spread. I would have been satisfied with him.

My dad saw the same buck a few hundred yards before me but was too far out. Said the buck seemed to be lip curling at one point and watched it lay down only to get right back up and walk off in my direction, he never saw the 3 doe. Heading home we saw 8 more deer standing in the cut corn not 40yds from where we parked and hunted this morning. Add another 5 deer from a nearby field to that and it seemed they were moving well tonight.

Todays buck encounter makes the first buck I've seen for the month of November and the 8th buck since archery began. I spent too much time in the river bottom this year...but i'm a glutton for punishment because I'm going back there on monday to finish the season out. Probably be a good buck on the camera today or sunday too, LOL!


----------



## Mathias

mjzard21 said:


> Got it done today at 3pm in 3C.. Had about 5 younger bucks walk by before him between 1 and 3pm. Finally a doe, presumably in heat, bolted out of the thicket I was hunting downwind of.. A nice 8 was right behind her and they took off in the opposite direction.. About 2 mins later this guy stepped out about 75 yards away. He came in on a rope to a couple grunts and a snort wheeze. Shot him at 27 yards and he was down about 100 yards from the stand..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice buck. Where in 3C?


----------



## mjzard21

Thanks guys.. Right outside of Wysox. I own a cabin and some land in the mountains off of Rt 6


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Congrats mjzard


----------



## huntin_addict

bowhunterbobbyt said:


> That’s ridiculous, where they hunting on the desert with no trees? That may be the dumbest post ever.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fish on Perry!! Set the hook.


----------



## huntin_addict

mjzard21 said:


> Got it done today at 3pm in 3C.. Had about 5 younger bucks walk by before him between 1 and 3pm. Finally a doe, presumably in heat, bolted out of the thicket I was hunting downwind of.. A nice 8 was right behind her and they took off in the opposite direction.. About 2 mins later this guy stepped out about 75 yards away. He came in on a rope to a couple grunts and a snort wheeze. Shot him at 27 yards and he was down about 100 yards from the stand..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats, nice buck, way to keep after it.


----------



## nicko

Congrats to those knocking em' down. Tomorrow looks like a good day......11/12....temps in the low 30s to start the day.....and a light S wind. I haven't tried doe estrous in a few years but with the way the season has gone so far, what the hell.


----------



## Billy H

It’s Sunday morning in Pa, can’t hunt, and of course.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=O5APc0z49wg


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I hung an estrous leaf up just for the hell of it friday morning while i was in the river bottom...1st time i used any scent all season. Forecasting 28 and 49 degrees tomorrow here, 5-10mph winds and partly cloudy... will be a beautiful day to be out at any rate.

:wink:...of course the weather is nicer today! The break today was kinda needed for me though, 4 days in a row of up at 4:30am was catching up, but it may have helped if i went to bed earlier then about 11 too. Undoubtedly though...i would have been back out this morning if it was possible.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Slow in MD, I got back early in the area those bucks had that doe pinned down yesterday. Young doe being nosed by a 4pt was all I saw. Wind switched a bit so I actually came out of the woods for a decent cup of coffee going to push up ontop the ridge I saw an undetermined sized buck yesterday coming down at dark. I saw way more deer yesterday then I should have for how little buck sign I see in the woods.

But it was a gorgeous morning in God's woods so sure beats football. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

Lone wolf Wide Sit & Climb ,also included hand climber top section
Lone wolf Wide Sit & Climber also handclimber top $425 cash,,meet locally only. cabelas in Hamburg PA,,,That is bottom dollar for everything..thx Dave
everything was used maybe 3 times...bought last year

heads up for anyone looking for a good deal,,good luck too all.Thanks too all the VETS


----------



## 138104

Still not sure about tomorrow, but pulled cards and got a couple of nice bucks and a flock of hens.


----------



## nicko

Picked up a bottle of Code Blue estrous this afternoon. It’s the only brand estrous i’ve ever had luck with in pulling in a buck. I won’t be getting in the woods until right around sunrise which I hate doing but it beats not getting out at all this time of the season.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Don't think going in a little late is that big of a deal this time of year...look what happened to me yesterday afternoon. Even if you could only get an hour or two...you never know, good luck Nick...


----------



## nicko

AjPUNISHER said:


> Don't think going in a little late is that big of a deal this time of year...look what happened to me yesterday afternoon. Even if you could only get an hour or two...you never know, good luck Nick...


I agree. Two of the buck I’ve gotten with the bow have a hunt time of 5 minutes for one hunt and 20 minutes for another. And both of those deer were killed when I wasn’t able to get set up until 10:30 am.


----------



## bowhunterbobbyt

full moon64 said:


> Lone wolf Wide Sit & Climb ,also included hand climber top section
> Lone wolf Wide Sit & Climber also handclimber top $425 cash,,meet locally only. cabelas in Hamburg PA,,,That is bottom dollar for everything..thx Dave
> everything was used maybe 3 times...bought last year
> 
> heads up for anyone looking for a good deal,,good luck too all.Thanks too all the VETS


Pics?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

bowhunterbobbyt said:


> Pics?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not right now,,local pick up....so you will see before u buy.
send pm if interested,text pics tomorrow


----------



## speedy743

justinc535 said:


> Yessir, Icebreakers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## jacobh

I have 2 summit vipers for sale local pick up too. Used to try to climb and then I stopped using climbers. Summit viper sd has shooting rail too and reg summit has thirdhandman platform treeads and stabilizer straps. Think maybe a bow holder too. Anyways if interested pm me some offers


----------



## huntin_addict

Awesome, new classifieds thread.

Switched to a saddle, have a crap ton of hang ons. No pics, pick up in person, price negotiable.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

huntin_addict said:


> Awesome, new classifieds thread.


Thought I was in the wrong thread for a sec there...:wink:


----------



## TauntoHawk

Currently putting this whole quarter In the field and pack out method to the test that I tell ppl about when they ask how I plan to get deer out of the remote mountains solo.

Would work great if I also didn't have a climber. Gonna take 2 trips as is.


Ps. Today was perfect conditions and it should be criminal to have a state restrict hunting on such a Sunday. For those that don't know I'm not in PA, I'm on public in MD open to Sunday hunting. Please don't call anyone on me unless it's back up for the pack out. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Tired of guys wanting them shipped. Figured post here but didn’t realize it would offend u??? I wasn’t using them figured I could give a good deal to a Pa guy





huntin_addict said:


> Awesome, new classifieds thread.
> 
> Switched to a saddle, have a crap ton of hang ons. No pics, pick up in person, price negotiable.


----------



## huntin_addict

jacobh said:


> Tired of guys wanting them shipped. Figured post here but didn’t realize it would offend u??? I wasn’t using them figured I could give a good deal to a Pa guy


Well what the heck, let's all sell some stuff in this thread then.


----------



## 138104

This thread has been civil to this point...let's not let it get out of hand now.


----------



## bowhunterbobbyt

full moon64 said:


> not right now,,local pick up....so you will see before u buy.
> send pm if interested,text pics tomorrow


I’m not driving 40 minutes to see but thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

I remember why i don’t post. K guys please remove my post above it got panties in a bunch. Typical Pa crap. Was a simple hey if anyone wants one pm me. U guys are ridiculous


----------



## Spency

TauntoHawk said:


> Currently putting this whole quarter In the field and pack out method to the test that I tell ppl about when they ask how I plan to get deer out of the remote mountains solo.
> 
> Would work great if I also didn't have a climber. Gonna take 2 trips as is.
> 
> 
> Ps. Today was perfect conditions and it should be criminal to have a state restrict hunting on such a Sunday. For those that don't know I'm not in PA, I'm on public in MD open to Sunday hunting. Please don't call anyone on me unless it's back up for the pack out.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Sounds like some serious dedication paid off and congrats are in order! Good luck with extraction!


----------



## nicko

Anybody getting out tomorrow?


----------



## jasonk0519

Ill be out. It looks like it will be a good morning. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## skinner2

nicko said:


> Anybody getting out tomorrow?


If I get out of work on time I want to get out for the last hour or so of the season. I only made it out a handful of times this year due to my work schedule. Guess I will be out with my bow in the firearms season .


----------



## rogersb

I wanted to take tomorrow off but my boss is doing my yearly evaluation tomorrow. I should get out for the last 2 hours. Saturday I had 4 deer inside 20 yards and today I saw a busted up 8 point that is now only 4 on one side walk past my stand at what looked like 20-25 yards. If he walks past me tomorrow he is getting an arrow. I would be happy to get a fighter.


----------



## bowhunterbobbyt

skinner2 said:


> If I get out of work on time I want to get out for the last hour or so of the season. I only made it out a handful of times this year due to my work schedule. Guess I will be out with my bow in the firearms season .


I’m headed out and can’t wait. I’ve had a rough start missing twice but I bowhunt through rifle too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Headed out for one last hoorah for the season  This SE wind happens to be absolutely perfect for my #1 big buck stand, don't get to hunt it very much but it's a slammer  , so I'll be in it all day long  Good luck to those going out today!


----------



## Billy H

jacobh said:


> I remember why i don’t post. K guys please remove my post above it got panties in a bunch. Typical Pa crap. Was a simple hey if anyone wants one pm me. U guys are ridiculous


Don’t sweat it Scott. Your just trying to maybe give a local a good deal. You’ll always have the ney sayers. But if they were thinking about a stand they’d be OK with it. I hear you about shipping. It just cost me 30$ to mail a bow, can’t imagine a stand. 

Headed out this morning to try again. Been a pretty frustrating season so far. 
Good luck those that are out.


----------



## CBB

Looks to be an amazing day out there. My wife and 1 son will be looking for a buck. I will be leaving work at noon or 1 to gather up my other boy to go look for a doe. 

Good luck to all who are heading out. I am have been planning 2019 since about November 1st!


----------



## arrowflinger73

Give it hell today guys hope some of you knock one down today I just got settled in 1b

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bblue21

I’m in until 10am 

Worked 3rd shift and went straight to stand.


----------



## 138104

One small buck and had a deer blow. Conditions seem perfect, so hope to see some more movement.


----------



## nicko

Wasn’t able to get into the woods today until 7am, bumped a spike on my way in. Laid down an estrous trail up to my stand. And the wait begins. Good luck everybody.


----------



## jacobh

I know right?? Hell I would of given a Pa guy a new stand used 1 time for 1/2 price but hey I know 2 guys that won’t get them





Billy H said:


> Don’t sweat it Scott. Your just trying to maybe give a local a good deal. You’ll always have the ney sayers. But if they were thinking about a stand they’d be OK with it. I hear you about shipping. It just cost me 30$ to mail a bow, can’t imagine a stand.
> 
> Headed out this morning to try again. Been a pretty frustrating season so far.
> Good luck those that are out.


----------



## Billy H

Had an old nanny, yearling and fawn coming in. The old doe got where I stepped over a rock wall and lost her mind. Blew twice and gone. The yearling ran right up to me. She gets a pass.


----------



## Billy H

jacobh said:


> I know right?? Hell I would of given a Pa guy a new stand used 1 time for 1/2 price but hey I know 2 guys that won’t get them


Dont let it bother you. I quit posting here for a while. But I decided I enjoy posting. Made up my mind I could care less what anyone thinks about the content I add. Pure entertainment that's all it is.


----------



## nicko

Spike cruising the oak flat above me about 100 yards out.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Thanks proof of concept really, I just currently do not have the time for a week long rut-cation to the midwest. Figure practicing the map scout, speed scout, then dial in and hunt anywhere I can get to on a weekend. Is time well spent even if it's not trophy hunting it can still yield positive results and learned lessons. 


I probably could have even drug this out he was only 0.73mi in and it would have been almost entirely down hill but I wanted to practice the field butchering too. 


After a little rattling and grunting I coaxed a 7pt into 19yds. I'm pleased, tired, and just a bit stiff



Spency said:


> Sounds like some serious dedication paid off and congrats are in order! Good luck with extraction!


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMERKH

Been in the stand in 3b since a little after 5. Saw one deer shortly after shooting light. Thick fog for a while so I couldn’t see much. My sister-in-law is hunting in 3c and has been seeing a lot of movement including good bucks.
All it takes is one hot doe. Hope you all have a successful hunt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

My son and I hit a remote DMAP area that we hadn't hunted yet this year.It was a steady 20 mph wind so not knowing how long he could hack it,we got in and set up around 3:00pm.He was in small hang on and I was a short distance away in my climber. It was miserable but about a half hour before dark,we were both covered up with deer.I had no intentions of shooting a doe but right before dark,I heard the tell tale thud of an arrow hitting a deer and deer scattered all over the place.A big doe came down to me and figuring my chances of seeing a buck were slim,I drilled her and watched her pile up about 50 yards away.Less than a minute later a scrappy 6 point walked right past me that I had no desire to shoot.I climbed down to check on Jordon and we couldn't find his arrow or any sign of a hit.He was positive of the hit and claimed her heard the deer coughing when it ran out of sight.I make him use lighted nocks so he can tell me where he hit the deer but the batteries must have died.Not sure of the shot and not wanting to stir anything up,we left both deer lay and came back at daybreak.The doe I shot was laying untouched right where I expected and we found his blood soaked arrow after a short search.The blood trail was weak at first but after about 50 yards,it was pouring out.We brought a couple packs and quartered both deer and hauled them out.It was a cool end to an archery season that was plagued with very poor weather.


----------



## bowhunterbobbyt

Perry24 said:


> One small buck and had a deer blow. Conditions seem perfect, so hope to see some more movement.


Doe are moving, hopefully my 10 comes in today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

4 does came through, but no bucks trailing them.


----------



## arrowflinger73

At about 715 grunted un a big shooter thought he was gonna hit my scent trail and come right in but got about 45 yards and veered off not ever getting close enough for a shot 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunterbobbyt

Billy H said:


> Dont let it bother you. I quit posting here for a while. But I decided I enjoy posting. Made up my mind I could care less what anyone thinks about the content I add. Pure entertainment that's all it is.


I been on here 10 years and there are always a few big mouths with no lives so they act like imbeciles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

Doug, that boy is a stone cold killer! Congrats to you both.


----------



## bowhunterbobbyt

Perry24 said:


> 4 does came through, but no bucks trailing them.


Same here, three and then a solo doe. I’ll stay til dark and hope to tag out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMERKH

Time for some humble pie. 

I got to the stand in 3b a little after 5. Saw one antlerless in the field about 70 yards off around 6:30 and then didn’t see anything again until another antlerless deer walking through the woods around 10:30. I desperately needed to go to the bathroom but decided to wait till around noon. Just before noon I look up and see the biggest buck I’ve ever seen making its way along the field towards me. I’m no good at guessing scores but I married into a family of hunters and they have killed some good ones and this one was a good bit larger than any of theirs. I’m in the corner of the field about 5 yards into the trees. He’s walking through at an angle and is about 60 yards away. Once I knew he wasn’t going to turn towards me and was about to enter the woods I grunted. He stopped for a bit and then started again. I grunted again and he turned right around and worked his way to 20 yards away but behind a thicket. At that point he was upwind and I think he got a smell of me because he turned around and went back to the field. All of this is happening pretty fast and I range where he’s going to walk. 25 yards. I draw back and make a sound to stop him. In the heat of the moment, some dumb part of me says to compensate in case he ducks the arrow and I don’t know why but I thought I’ll just use my 30 which obviously is the opposite of what I wanted to do. Shot right over his back. He scampered twenty yards away and nothing would bring him back. 

Trying to look on the bright side, it’s my best encounter with a buck. It’s also the first time I’ve ever successfully used a grunt. Live and learn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noklok

5 bucks in 2d by 10:00am. Nothing since. 1 15” 7 point 1 16” 8 point. 3 smalls. The 8 was tempting on the last day.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*SORRY BUD*...make an innocent comment about thinking I was in the wrong thread and somebody takes it too serious and get's butt hurt over it!

*So far today*...a bit colder then forecasted this morn as it was 25 degrees. 2 doe moving at 6:12am...got lighter out and they soon bedded down. 7:04am a deer cam running right towards me, thought doe until it got closer, turned out to be half rack that seemed to have no clue where he was. Ran right past the bedded doe, maybe 15yds away from them and they stayed in there beds. Nothing bothering them and there still there...


----------



## Billy H

Had a young doe milling around under me for 25 minutes. A small buck came in sniffed her a little bit and moved on. With doe tag in pocket it took some restraint not to let her have it. Nothing better showed up. Had to get down to deal with a shipping issue. Back at it soon on a different property.


----------



## noklok

Bummer on your miss Samerkh. You will never forget that big boy!


----------



## bowhunterbobbyt

SAMERKH said:


> Time for some humble pie.
> 
> I got to the stand in 3b a little after 5. Saw one antlerless in the field about 70 yards off around 6:30 and then didn’t see anything again until another antlerless deer walking through the woods around 10:30. I desperately needed to go to the bathroom but decided to wait till around noon. Just before noon I look up and see the biggest buck I’ve ever seen making its way along the field towards me. I’m no good at guessing scores but I married into a family of hunters and they have killed some good ones and this one was a good bit larger than any of theirs. I’m in the corner of the field about 5 yards into the trees. He’s walking through at an angle and is about 60 yards away. Once I knew he wasn’t going to turn towards me and was about to enter the woods I grunted. He stopped for a bit and then started again. I grunted again and he turned right around and worked his way to 20 yards away but behind a thicket. At that point he was upwind and I think he got a smell of me because he turned around and went back to the field. All of this is happening pretty fast and I range where he’s going to walk. 25 yards. I draw back and make a sound to stop him. In the heat of the moment, some dumb part of me says to compensate in case he ducks the arrow and I don’t know why but I thought I’ll just use my 30 which obviously is the opposite of what I wanted to do. Shot right over his back. He scampered twenty yards away and nothing would bring him back.
> 
> Trying to look on the bright side, it’s my best encounter with a buck. It’s also the first time I’ve ever successfully used a grunt. Live and learn.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel your pain, he’ll be back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Nobody is “butt hurt” it’s typical Pa behavior!!! Always amazed how some have a issue with everything. Anyways hope I was able to help u get your xbow taken care of with Rex.




AjPUNISHER said:


> *SORRY BUD*...make an innocent comment about thinking I was in the wrong thread and somebody takes it too serious and get's butt hurt over it!
> 
> *So far today*...a bit colder then forecasted this morn as it was 25 degrees. 2 doe moving at 6:12am...got lighter out and they soon bedded down. 7:04am a deer cam running right towards me, thought doe until it got closer, turned out to be half rack that seemed to have no clue where he was. Ran right past the bedded doe, maybe 15yds away from them and they stayed in there beds. Nothing bothering them and there still there...


----------



## SAMERKH

bowhunterbobbyt said:


> I feel your pain, he’ll be back
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fingers crossed. It was still a good hunt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMERKH

noklok said:


> Bummer on your miss Samerkh. You will never forget that big boy!


Thank. It’s part of hunting but yeah, I won’t. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

Does only here. Had 10-15 different bucks in September on camera. None of them cruising does. Guess this week would have been the week to hunt?


----------



## nicko

On stand from 7am - 11am. 3 spikes, one doe, and one unidentified. The doe hung up about 35-40 yards behind me and I was hoping she would get to 30 yards or less for a shot but one of the spikes saw her and came over and harassed her away.

At least I saw decent movement on this property for a change. The stand/area I sat works best for a south wind.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I've been seeing lots of fawns by themselves this weekend, just saw 3 fawns with either the smallest spike or largest button head. I think where I'm at does are either in hiding or paired up with bucks. I did see a buck about the size of the one I took yesterday just bulldozing his way through the woods nose to ground at 10am. I scouted way way back in for a spot to hunt if I come out in rifle and found the best sign I've seen out here so far, that was encouraging. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## justinc535

TauntoHawk said:


> I've been seeing lots of fawns by themselves this weekend, just saw 3 fawns with either the smallest spike or largest button head. I think where I'm at does are either in hiding or paired up with bucks. I did see a buck about the size of the one I took yesterday just bulldozing his way through the woods nose to ground at 10am. I scouted way way back in for a spot to hunt if I come out in rifle and found the best sign I've seen out here so far, that was encouraging.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I have been in a stand for about 120 hours the past two weeks and have not seen a single buck chasing a doe. I did see the biggest buck I've ever seen though on stand this morning at 10, the same one I've been after for two years (walking with a doe) and I am bunched up 15 feet up into the nastiest, thickest hillside I could get into and still find a shooting window. So it seems as so here, hunkered down with does and not moving a whole lot. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Scratching my head here. A single doe and a group of does this afternoon, but not a single buck trailing.


----------



## Mathias

Beautiful morning in 3C. Bumped deer walking to stand. They soon returned and I shot a big doe. 2 small eights walked right past me less than 10 yards. After tagging the doe I spooked a slammer bedded in my grasses just below the house. Deer were out continuously until about 1100.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Good read here from PSU on breeding dates in PA.

https://ecosystems.psu.edu/research/projects/deer/news/2014/can-you-predict-the-rut

Another predictor article in North American Whitetail.

http://www.northamericanwhitetail.com/editorial/peak-rut-times-for-2018/262020

And one more.

https://www.pgc.pa.gov/Wildlife/WildlifeSpecies/White-tailedDeer/Pages/Whenistherut.aspx


This week is looking like the peak breeding timeframe.


----------



## nicko

Congrats Matt on christening the new Ritual.


----------



## bowhunterbobbyt

Perry24 said:


> Scratching my head here. A single doe and a group of does this afternoon, but not a single buck trailing.


Last light one buck came in and almost got it as I thought it was a doe. Two straight up spikes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunterbobbyt

Last day, saw 20 or more doe but only one buck and he was a two pointer but big body. Although I missed two this season, It's still better than any other sport in the world.


----------



## Billy H

Congrats Mathias. I'm carrying a new ritual as well this year. No blood on it yet.


----------



## pa.hunter

justinc535 said:


> I have been in a stand for about 120 hours the past two weeks and have not seen a single buck chasing a doe. I did see the biggest buck I've ever seen though on stand this morning at 10, the same one I've been after for two years (walking with a doe) and I am bunched up 15 feet up into the nastiest, thickest hillside I could get into and still find a shooting window. So it seems as so here, hunkered down with does and not moving a whole lot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


i seen my first mature buck chasing today! i have been in woods 2 weeks as well been long season weather sucked i might add but i passed on 9 different buck 2 small 10s ------- its over till late season for me kinda disappointed but i seen a lot deer.


----------



## bowhunterbobbyt

Freezer fare!!


----------



## Billy H

Pulled a card on my way out. Starting at 8:30 AM Sunday all the way till dark it was on. 50 pictures of does running with no less than 4 different bucks chasing. Not big bucks, this guy showed at the end of the party. Guess that's what I get for moaning about Sundays. Would have been nice to watch the show.


----------



## perryhunter4

Congrats Mathias


----------



## justinc535

pa.hunter said:


> i seen my first mature buck chasing today! i have been in woods 2 weeks as well been long season weather sucked i might add but i passed on 9 different buck 2 small 10s ------- its over till late season for me kinda disappointed but i seen a lot deer.


Over for me possibly for good this year. Knee surgery next Monday but may try and hit a day or two of late season. I kick myself now for passig on 2 year olds in this state but just same story, different year. I learned a lot though and next year I can take it all with me

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pa.hunter

justinc535 said:


> Over for me possibly for good this year. Knee surgery next Monday but may try and hit a day or two of late season. I kick myself now for passig on 2 year olds in this state but just same story, different year. I learned a lot though and next year I can take it all with me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


hope all goes well with Knee surgery


----------



## AjPUNISHER

jacobh said:


> Nobody is “butt hurt” it’s typical Pa behavior!!! Always amazed how some have a issue with everything. Anyways hope I was able to help u get your xbow taken care of with Rex.


*jacobh*...my original comment was made in jest, there was no issue, if i had one i would have worded things much differently. Sorry you felt my comment was that negative.



jacobh said:


> Always amazed how some have a issue with everything.Anyways hope I was able to help u get your xbow taken care of with Rex.


This is true but not in this case, I'm surprised some people can go out of there house's though.
About the xbow...I didn't contact him yet, too much going on up till now. But I will and the 'help' was...is appreciated. 

*SAMERKH*...bummer on the miss, maybe you will see him again, never know.

*Congrats on the doe guys...dougell, your boy...and Mathias.* :icon_salut:

*My hunt the rest of the day:*...the 2 doe hung around in and out of bed till around 1:30pm, then they got up for good and wandered off. Nothing else showed up the rest of the afternoon.

I got some bad news this afternoon...the double brow I passed on was shot by another hunter last week and not found. Shot it in the afternoon and pushed it too soon because it was supposed to rain that afternoon or night. Didn't know where he hit him and couldn't find the arrow. Tracked him for 3 hours i was told and lost blood. *This is bumming me out!* I will look for him this week myself and see if i can find a body. Hopefully he wasn't hurt that bad but if the arrow is in him...hopefully somebody see's him in rifle season and put's him out of his misery


----------



## pa.hunter

cool pic of me= passed on this one


----------



## perryhunter4

perryhunter4 said:


> Congrats Mathias


Dougell - I didn't your post earlier...sorry....congrats to you both as well. Your boy is definitely quite the little archer and killing machine,. Can tell you put a lot of time and discipline into him.


----------



## optimal_max

nicko said:


> Good read here from PSU on breeding dates in PA.
> 
> https://ecosystems.psu.edu/research/projects/deer/news/2014/can-you-predict-the-rut
> 
> Another predictor article in North American Whitetail.
> 
> http://www.northamericanwhitetail.com/editorial/peak-rut-times-for-2018/262020
> 
> And one more.
> 
> https://www.pgc.pa.gov/Wildlife/WildlifeSpecies/White-tailedDeer/Pages/Whenistherut.aspx
> 
> 
> This week is looking like the peak breeding timeframe.


----------



## nicko

optimal_max said:


>


I know. Season ending a week too early for most of PA.


----------



## SAMERKH

Well, I didn’t see the big one I missed but I did get a nice consolation at 4:30. I’m happy with him and I learned something from the miss. Shot right through the heart at 20 yards. Buck snapped the arrow on a tree. Ran maybe 50 yards and I watched him pile up.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogersb

Thought I made a good shot on a doe, looked like double lung but the arrow was sticking out both sides as she ran off. Blood trail was very weak until it was nothing. Got my wife and neighbor involved but couldn't find another drop, we looked about 3 hours. He said he would get his dogs out tomorrow to look but I am working 7am - 7pm so me looking is out of the question. Shot was only 15 yards. 60 lbs elite synergy, I forget if it's 27 or 27.5 draw. 100 grain grim reaper pro series 3 blade. I've only shot 2 deer with it and both weren't complete pass through - first was 20 yards and this was 15 yards. The first broke off and had a great blood trail to a dead deer. This one was unfortunately different. Anyone have any ideas to get a pass through?


----------



## j.d.m.

Did some scouting with my daughter Sunday, I also did some of my own while hunting Saturday, and today. Found some rubs on trees the size of my leg, only like 2 scrapes in an area I wanted to try out. Seems to be too much pressure around and maybe they are moving at night yet. I hunted all day today, and most of Saturday with no deer sighted. Definitely an odd year, or there is more to the "rut" timing then we know.


----------



## Billy H

Good shooting samerkh. Congrats. 

Rogers I’d guess that your hitting bone. That should be more than enough bow to push an arrow through at 15 yards.


----------



## CBB

Sat the big food plot for the last couple hours yesterday. 12 doe 2 buck. Quite a bit of grunting and chasing below me in the woods. Big doe came in under me. Had to take her out. One of the bucks was a 6 the other was at least an 8 didn't get a great look at it. Wife had one of the hammers qe have been chasing come through at 50 yards. She was quite excited!


----------



## alancac98

Well, yesterday afternoon after school, my grandson and I went to sit in the two man we have at an apple orchard. Most apples are off the trees, but deer are in this orchard every day. As we are sitting there and light is fading, I hear the neighbor lady calling her dogs not 25 yards from where the deer normally come out into the field. My grandson figures the hunt is over and wants to go home. Well, on the way to the truck, I decided to sneak up to the cornfield edge across the road to take a peak to see if anything is in the field. We decided to sit up against the corn in prone position for the remainder of the evening, about 30 minutes at best. The woods to our right, blew up with deer all over the place not 5 minutes after we got set. We were hoping a doe would emerge on the most used trail into the field so we set up for a 35 yard shot to that location. Unfortunately for us, the deer came out about 15 yards behind us. He jumped about a mile into the air, when one of them snorted after spotting us. He was happy just knowing that we were able to get relocated and have an opportunity to see a deer despite this lady interfering with things (this is the third time in two years she has done this). I thought she would learn to stay away from the area during archery season, but most likely she didn't know it was still archery season last night, so can't really be that upset. Anyway, since he already tagged a buck, that leaves me to join the orange brigade in a few weeks. We'll see how things pan out over the next week - we might try and hunt for a turkey with the crossbow. Congrats to all who scored and good luck to those still trying!


----------



## skezskoz

SAMERKH said:


> Well, I didn’t see the big one I missed but I did get a nice consolation at 4:30. I’m happy with him and I learned something from the miss. Shot right through the heart at 20 yards. Buck snapped the arrow on a tree. Ran maybe 50 yards and I watched him pile up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is awesome. Congrats


----------



## huntin_addict

jacobh said:


> I remember why i don’t post. K guys please remove my post above it got panties in a bunch. Typical Pa crap. Was a simple hey if anyone wants one pm me. U guys are ridiculous





Billy H said:


> Dont let it bother you. I quit posting here for a while. But I decided I enjoy posting. Made up my mind I could care less what anyone thinks about the content I add. Pure entertainment that's all it is.





bowhunterbobbyt said:


> I been on here 10 years and there are always a few big mouths with no lives so they act like imbeciles
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wasn't going to respond, however, since we want to make innuendos, I'll respond directly. First, if everybody visiting this thread ALL posted stuff they have for sale, the nice PA hunting thread turns into a complete crap show. I have a barn full of stuff that needs to go, but it doesn't belong in this thread, and like it or not, I'm just stating fact. Secondly, to the guys who think they have "seniority", I've been here longer than all of you, I remember when alot of pros would post on here. Know why they don't anymore? Because every single thread would go off the rails. Like you Billy, I quit coming to this site for awhile, because when they started letting kids post and turn it into a free for all (where no one followed any rules) it turned something I didn't want to participate in. I came back because I like the classifieds and to see hunting stuff, but I also remember why I left. You want to make innuendos about being a big mouth, blowbag, whatever, that's fine, however, I'm still going to tell it like it is, and I'd gladly tell each of you to your face as well.


----------



## jacobh

^^ if I’m not mistaken I came out with the remark. Could of simply been hey do u mind posting this in classifieds? I was trying to help a fellow Pa guy but heaven forbid u post that in a PA thread??? It’s a Pa hunting thread I had something that a Pa hunter could use. Issue is you guys get offended over everything. It’s rather pathetic. I live in Limerick u can gladly tell me to my face. Pm me I’ll give u my address. Your acting like I posted a lawn mower for sale. It’s a treestand made for hunting. Yes bow hunting in Pa. this is a bowhunting thread correct?? Pros stopped coming here because no matter what’s posted someone always has a smart azz comment. Ask any of them


----------



## vonfoust

Dammit. Joe takes one week and this is where it goes. This is why we can't have anything nice. 

:box:


----------



## jacobh

I’ll stop commenting just don’t comment to my posts and I’ll be gone. Just hate that everyone here gets so offended over everything. So Nick please next season call the threa Pa deer talk only. Not Pa bowhunters thread as u can’t post things that pertain to bowhunting. Just like deer talk or kills. All this I’ve a post saying I have 2 stands I don’t need if anyone wants them I’ll cut a good deal!!!! Oh my god Blasphemy


----------



## huntin_addict

Again, I'm just telling it like it is. Sorry you got butt sore over it.


----------



## Billy H

huntin_addict said:


> Wasn't going to respond, however, since we want to make innuendos, I'll respond directly. First, if everybody visiting this thread ALL posted stuff they have for sale, the nice PA hunting thread turns into a complete crap show. I have a barn full of stuff that needs to go, but it doesn't belong in this thread, and like it or not, I'm just stating fact. Secondly, to the guys who think they have "seniority", I've been here longer than all of you, I remember when alot of pros would post on here. Know why they don't anymore? Because every single thread would go off the rails. Like you Billy, I quit coming to this site for awhile, because when they started letting kids post and turn it into a free for all (where no one followed any rules) it turned something I didn't want to participate in. I came back because I like the classifieds and to see hunting stuff, but I also remember why I left. You want to make innuendos about being a big mouth, blowbag, whatever, that's fine, however, I'm still going to tell it like it is, and I'd gladly tell each of you to your face as well.










Sorry guys just had to do it.
Ok I’m out.


----------



## dougell

If not mistaken,can't you guys in the SRA's still hunt?


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> If not mistaken,can't you guys in the SRA's still hunt?


 Yes till the 24th. Rain down here today.


----------



## nicko

If anybody needs a lawnmower, Jacobh has one for sale ha ha!

Doesn’t bother me to see a member put up an occasional mention in the Pennsylvania thread about something they have for sale. For the record, I bought a Lonewolf stand with a bunch of extra stand accessories and a brand new climbing stick set from JacobH this summer… Gave me a great deal, gear was in great shape and climbing sticks had never been used. And I hunt with them… In Pennsylvania.


----------



## arrowflinger73

Will archery season be late next year like end November 16?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## justinc535

arrowflinger73 said:


> Will archery season be late next year like end November 16?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Man, you make a real good point. Thanksgiving isn't until the 28th. You'd think they'd run it that week since bear would be the next week, right? The other option is they end it on veterans day which falls on a Monday. Which leaves bowbunters in the dust again in the worst way possible during THREE of the best weeks then instead of just two. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## justinc535

Not being allowed to bowhunt the 11-16th should be considered a crime if they pull that nosense. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunterbobbyt

huntin_addict said:


> Wasn't going to respond, however, since we want to make innuendos, I'll respond directly. First, if everybody visiting this thread ALL posted stuff they have for sale, the nice PA hunting thread turns into a complete crap show. I have a barn full of stuff that needs to go, but it doesn't belong in this thread, and like it or not, I'm just stating fact. Secondly, to the guys who think they have "seniority", I've been here longer than all of you, I remember when alot of pros would post on here. Know why they don't anymore? Because every single thread would go off the rails. Like you Billy, I quit coming to this site for awhile, because when they started letting kids post and turn it into a free for all (where no one followed any rules) it turned something I didn't want to participate in. I came back because I like the classifieds and to see hunting stuff, but I also remember why I left. You want to make innuendos about being a big mouth, blowbag, whatever, that's fine, however, I'm still going to tell it like it is, and I'd gladly tell each of you to your face as well.


Tough typer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

SAMERKH said:


> Well, I didn’t see the big one I missed but I did get a nice consolation at 4:30. I’m happy with him and I learned something from the miss. Shot right through the heart at 20 yards. Buck snapped the arrow on a tree. Ran maybe 50 yards and I watched him pile up.


Nice consolation prize! Congrats.



CBB said:


> Sat the big food plot for the last couple hours yesterday. 12 doe 2 buck. Quite a bit of grunting and chasing below me in the woods. Big doe came in under me. Had to take her out. One of the bucks was a 6 the other was at least an 8 didn't get a great look at it. Wife had one of the hammers qe have been chasing come through at 50 yards. She was quite excited!
> 
> View attachment 6651047


:cheers:



rogersb said:


> Thought I made a good shot on a doe, looked like double lung but the arrow was sticking out both sides as she ran off. Blood trail was very weak until it was nothing. Got my wife and neighbor involved but couldn't find another drop, we looked about 3 hours. He said he would get his dogs out tomorrow to look but I am working 7am - 7pm so me looking is out of the question. Shot was only 15 yards. 60 lbs elite synergy, I forget if it's 27 or 27.5 draw. 100 grain grim reaper pro series 3 blade. I've only shot 2 deer with it and both weren't complete pass through - first was 20 yards and this was 15 yards. The first broke off and had a great blood trail to a dead deer. This one was unfortunately different. Anyone have any ideas to get a pass through?


If you got double lung she has to be dead not far off...complete pass through or not. I don't have much experience with non pass thru arrow hits but double lung hits...in my experiences haven't gotten any further then about 40-50yds max. Some have been paint buckets and some didn't bleed much at all or start to until right before they fell. Maybe you hit a little higher than you think or not in the lungs at all. Possible you walked right by her as well.

I tend to agree with Billy H...you might not be getting a pass through because your hitting part of the shoulder or ribs on the exit? Don't know if that is the case but going with a heavier arrow may help you either way.


----------



## fap1800

jacobh said:


> I know right?? Hell I would of given a Pa guy a new stand used 1 time for 1/2 price but hey I know 2 guys that won’t get them


Don't pay any attention, Scott. Dude is just trolling. You're doing a solid posting them on here. I sold my XOP hand climber on here a month back to a local guy. Met him at the Qtown TP exit. More than happy to give a local PA hunter a good deal on something that I'm simply too scared to use. :wink:


----------



## fap1800

huntin_addict said:


> Wasn't going to respond, however, since we want to make innuendos, I'll respond directly. First, if everybody visiting this thread ALL posted stuff they have for sale, the nice PA hunting thread turns into a complete crap show. I have a barn full of stuff that needs to go, but it doesn't belong in this thread, and like it or not, I'm just stating fact. Secondly, to the guys who think they have "seniority", I've been here longer than all of you, I remember when alot of pros would post on here. Know why they don't anymore? Because every single thread would go off the rails. Like you Billy, I quit coming to this site for awhile, because when they started letting kids post and turn it into a free for all (where no one followed any rules) it turned something I didn't want to participate in. I came back because I like the classifieds and to see hunting stuff, but I also remember why I left. You want to make innuendos about being a big mouth, blowbag, whatever, that's fine, however, I'm still going to tell it like it is, and I'd gladly tell each of you to your face as well.


I have seniority over you...JS. :beer:


----------



## vonfoust

It's a PA Hunting Thread. Yes it's archery focused, but nothing wrong with a few gun kills (mostly by kids), dog sidetracks, a few guys helping each other out (sometimes by selling something to a fellow PA guy that may not look through the classifieds) and quite a few prayers sent to some people we have gotten to know over some time posting success and failures through this thread over the years.

I'll take the sidetracks.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Boy hostility really ramps up after peoples seasons end around here. You guys should really look into non resident hunting.

Look at Joe he's off having thr time of his life in another thread hunting Kansas. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> Yes till the 24th. Rain down here today.


That's awesome that you guys have the opportunity.Almost every year,the day I see the most buck activity is on the first day of bear season.


----------



## TauntoHawk

We've had more posts about beer and breweries the selling things. 

I like the sidetracks. PA archery is over after all what else are we supposed to talk about.


vonfoust said:


> It's a PA Hunting Thread. Yes it's archery focused, but nothing wrong with a few gun kills (mostly by kids), dog sidetracks, a few guys helping each other out (sometimes by selling something to a fellow PA guy that may not look through the classifieds) and quite a few prayers sent to some people we have gotten to know over some time posting success and failures through this thread over the years.
> 
> I'll take the sidetracks.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Thanks guys didn’t think I’d offend anyone by posting that’s why I never put a price on them. Just simply if looking pm me and we can work it out. Oh well and heck I was good this year not “crying” about hunting lol. Like I posted earlier I’m starting to see more deer around my moms house now. I’m thinking there was something going on in past years such as EHD in my area but that’s just a hunch as literally no deer in a few years compared to what we use to see. Now a few here and there. Anyways sorry to start issues as I didn’t realize it would. Good luck


----------



## nick060200

Has anyone ever packed a deer out of the woods on their back? Not popular in PA I know but some of the places I go are starting to warrant a pack out. The last drag I did was horrible. Dont want to carry a sled or cart to where I'm going to be hunting. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Thanks guys didn’t think I’d offend anyone by posting that’s why I never put a price on them. Just simply if looking pm me and we can work it out. Oh well and heck I was good this year not “crying” about hunting lol. Like I posted earlier I’m starting to see more deer around my moms house now. I’m thinking there was something going on in past years such as EHD in my area but that’s just a hunch as literally no deer in a few years compared to what we use to see. Now a few here and there. Anyways sorry to start issues as I didn’t realize it would. Good luck


Troublemaker!


----------



## adr1601

arrowflinger73 said:


> Will archery season be late next year like end November 16?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You can gauge when the season will end each year by going backwards from Thanksgiving, knowing the first day of rifle is the following Monday. The Sat. before Thanksgiving is Bear and the week before bear is the no hunting week. So yes the 16th.


----------



## pa.hunter

fap1800 said:


> I have seniority over you...JS. :beer:


Join Date - January 3rd, 1941 not me you dont! :darkbeer:


----------



## vonfoust

nick060200 said:


> Has anyone ever packed a deer out of the woods on their back? Not popular in PA I know but some of the places I go are starting to warrant a pack out. The last drag I did was horrible. Dont want to carry a sled or cart to where I'm going to be hunting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


De-bone and backpack.


----------



## bowhunterbobbyt

jacobh said:


> Thanks guys didn’t think I’d offend anyone by posting that’s why I never put a price on them. Just simply if looking pm me and we can work it out. Oh well and heck I was good this year not “crying” about hunting lol. Like I posted earlier I’m starting to see more deer around my moms house now. I’m thinking there was something going on in past years such as EHD in my area but that’s just a hunch as literally no deer in a few years compared to what we use to see. Now a few here and there. Anyways sorry to start issues as I didn’t realize it would. Good luck


I need the permission slip mailed to me so I can only post what the bosses say. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Sunday I did it in Maryland using a mystery ranch pop up. It will be my go to if I am by myself remote.

Pm if you want to talk more about it.


nick060200 said:


> Has anyone ever packed a deer out of the woods on their back? Not popular in PA I know but some of the places I go are starting to warrant a pack out. The last drag I did was horrible. Dont want to carry a sled or cart to where I'm going to be hunting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## pa.hunter

nick060200 said:


> Has anyone ever packed a deer out of the woods on their back? Not popular in PA I know but some of the places I go are starting to warrant a pack out. The last drag I did was horrible. Dont want to carry a sled or cart to where I'm going to be hunting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


i have a deer carrier with 2 bike wheels i used long ago. never packed a deer but don't see why wont work ! like you i HAVE MADE SOME REALLY LONG DRAGS when i was younger it would have been easier to pack it


----------



## dougell

nick060200 said:


> Has anyone ever packed a deer out of the woods on their back? Not popular in PA I know but some of the places I go are starting to warrant a pack out. The last drag I did was horrible. Dont want to carry a sled or cart to where I'm going to be hunting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I do it all the time.In fact,my son and I packed out two on sunday that we shot saturday evening.It's easy and can be done in less than 10 minutes each with nor mess or smell.I quarter them with the hide on and then just peel the hide back from the back straps to get them out.If you want the inner loins,just cut in below the bottom rib on each side.You can use a pack frame but I use a backpack that I picked up from Walmart for $30.It's just a big pack that has a drawstring top.You can easily put the quarters and loins from 1 1/2 big deer in it.


----------



## adr1601

nick060200 said:


> Has anyone ever packed a deer out of the woods on their back? Not popular in PA I know but some of the places I go are starting to warrant a pack out. The last drag I did was horrible. Dont want to carry a sled or cart to where I'm going to be hunting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Fourteen times. PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## fap1800

pa.hunter said:


> Join Date - January 3rd, 1941 not me you dont! :darkbeer:


Doh! Lol!


----------



## fap1800

TauntoHawk said:


> We've had more posts about beer and breweries the selling things.
> 
> I like the sidetracks. PA archery is over after all what else are we supposed to talk about.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


If I'm not mistaken, the PA thread is consistently the most viewed/replied thread on AT every year. Heck, this thread could be a forum all on its own, which is one of the reasons why it's first thread I check on AT. It's a great thread minus the Real Housewives episodes, which honestly have been few this year. Sure, there's sidetracks, but they're enjoyable. Keep 'em coming...including the stuff you have for sale and if one happens to be a riding mower or a barn full of stuff and you're local, I may just take you up on it. :wink: I'm sick of push mowing my lawn.


----------



## bowhunterbobbyt

fap1800 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the PA thread is consistently the most viewed/replied thread on AT every year. Heck, this thread could be a forum all on its own, which is one of the reasons why it's first thread I check on AT. It's a great thread minus the Real Housewives episodes, which honestly have been few this year. Sure, there's sidetracks, but they're enjoyable. Keep 'em coming...including the stuff you have for sale and if one happens to be a riding mower or a barn full of stuff and you're local, I may just take you up on it. :wink: I'm sick of push mowing my lawn.


Thumbs up brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwitchbckXT

nick060200 said:


> Has anyone ever packed a deer out of the woods on their back? Not popular in PA I know but some of the places I go are starting to warrant a pack out. The last drag I did was horrible. Dont want to carry a sled or cart to where I'm going to be hunting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Unless I’m dragging with a four wheeler (where legal of course) I debone and pack out the meat...it could be 200yds in a wet grassy field to my truck and I’d still debone. The first several times you attempt it’ll take you some extra time but I can debone a deer laying on its side in the field as fast as I can with it hanging in my meat locker as long as I have a sharp knife....plus it’s way cleaner not having to gut the deer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> That's awesome that you guys have the opportunity.Almost every year,the day I see the most buck activity is on the first day of bear season.


I’ll be out. If anyone would have told me I’d log as many hours as I have this year and not have filled a tag yet I’d a said they were crazy. Very frustrating season this year. But not throwing in the towel yet. 

Did not see your kill post Doug, congrats to you both.


----------



## pa.hunter

fap1800 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the PA thread is consistently the most viewed/replied thread on AT every year. Heck, this thread could be a forum all on its own, which is one of the reasons why it's first thread I check on AT. It's a great thread minus the Real Housewives episodes, which honestly have been few this year. Sure, there's sidetracks, but they're enjoyable. Keep 'em coming...including the stuff you have for sale and if one happens to be a riding mower or a barn full of stuff and you're local, I may just take you up on it. :wink: I'm sick of push mowing my lawn.


:clap2::clap2::clap2::wav::thumbs_up


----------



## 13third

nick060200 said:


> Has anyone ever packed a deer out of the woods on their back? Not popular in PA I know but some of the places I go are starting to warrant a pack out. The last drag I did was horrible. Dont want to carry a sled or cart to where I'm going to be hunting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I do it all the time in Maryland. It’s close a mile walk up hill back to the truck. I have an a frame back pack with 2 ratchet straps which I use to hang the deer up into 2 trees then skin and quarter em out and pack out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I was going to back pack a deer out of the rb this archery season but didn't shoot anything to do it with...maybe before the seasons are over...

*This thread* is the 1st one i visit and usually the only one...*unless Joe & his dad are in Kansas.
*
I think this thread is viewed so much because we have so many hunter's...or because other states want to see what shenanigans are going on in here every year? :wink: 
I was trying to find out the current number of hunters per square mile we have right now but couldn't find anything more recent then 2013 stating 20.5 PSM. :mg:

Anybody else going turkey hunting on any of the last 3 days around Thanksgiving?


----------



## nicko

Wife taking the day off tomorrow so we can spend the day together (doesn’t she know it is the rut?????). We will not be in the woods. 

Happy wife, happy life.


----------



## bowhunterbobbyt

nicko said:


> Wife taking the day off tomorrow so we can spend the day together (doesn’t she know it is the rut?????). We will not be in the woods.
> 
> Happy wife, happy life.


Mine don’t talk to me all of hunting season lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bblue21

So I finished the season tonight here in 2b. Shot a great buck that under normal circumstances I would be thrilled with. 10 yards, complete pass thru, falls within sight. Excepttttttttttt... 4 hours earlier, I completely choked on a 160” giant. 30 yards broadside, wide open. I had to grunt him to stop. So he was alert. Shot him for 30, went right over his back. It was the first time in my life I felt physically sick from emotion. I hunted this deer for so long and had so many close encounters with him. I finally got the shot.. and choked. Plain and simple. All in all, it was an awesome season with a lot of highs and apparently some lows. Just glad I get the opportunity and have the ability to hunt as much as I do. On to the next season. Black bears look out.


----------



## bowhunterbobbyt

bblue21 said:


> So I finished the season tonight here in 2b. Shot a great buck that under normal circumstances I would be thrilled with. 10 yards, complete pass thru, falls within sight. Excepttttttttttt... 4 hours earlier, I completely choked on a 160” giant. 30 yards broadside, wide open. I had to grunt him to stop. So he was alert. Shot him for 30, went right over his back. It was the first time in my life I felt physically sick from emotion. I hunted this deer for so long and had so many close encounters with him. I finally got the shot.. and choked. Plain and simple. All in all, it was an awesome season with a lot of highs and apparently some lows. Just glad I get the opportunity and have the ability to hunt as much as I do. On to the next season. Black bears look out.
> View attachment 6651799
> 
> 
> View attachment 6651801
> 
> 
> View attachment 6651803


Great job, I choked twice this year and I know that sick feeling. I’ll be back!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

Nice buck. I'm still trying to see a legal buck yet... This year has been plain ol horrible. This will most likely be a year of doe only at this rate. Went to a property I hunt last night for rifts time this year, thinking it might be good around now, and me not being in there at all would have the deer a little more at ease. Get in to find the neighbor building a house less then 100 yards from where I wanted to set up. Guys working till almost dark. I didn't see a thing. Just added to the already building frustration.


----------



## Matt Musto

huntin_addict said:


> Again, I'm just telling it like it is. Sorry you got butt sore over it.


So you're not going to head to Limerick to tell Scott how you feel? Don't make threats you aren't going to back up Senior.


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> If not mistaken,can't you guys in the SRA's still hunt?


Yes. Congrats on the great season you and your son are having Doug


----------



## nicko

Nice buck bblue. Congrats!


----------



## huntin_addict

Matt Musto said:


> So you're not going to head to Limerick to tell Scott how you feel? Don't make threats you aren't going to back up Senior.


Well junior, I'd meet him halfway. You too. And there was no threat, simply stating I would in fact tell you the same thing I'm typing. Same as my personal life. Same as my professional life.


----------



## dougell

If you do meet up with him,you two can have a swap meet lol.


----------



## huntin_addict

dougell said:


> If you do meet up with him,you two can have a swap meet lol.


Lol, now thats funny. I'll have to haul a trailer.


----------



## jacobh

Yea treestands are huge probably won’t fit in that purple truck


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*bblue21*...too bad the bigger one got away...but still a nice buck!, CONGRATS! Pope125 would be proud...with the tag in the ear..........and not on the antler's:wink:

If the rain we've had this year is an indication of the winter ahead....we might be in trouble. Would be nice to have snow to start rifle season...not so nice for the deer though. Can't remember the last time we had it to start the season?
Going out to mulch up the leaves before the snow tomorrow...got a little behind on that this year...


----------



## huntin_addict

jacobh said:


> Yea treestands are huge probably won’t fit in that purple truck


Don't you worry about that. That "purple" truck wont have any problem.


----------



## dougell

Everyone has to remember that this is cyberspace and you can't read a person's expressions or body language.My guess is,most people on here have far more in common that they disagree on and would probably get along fine around a campfire.Years ago when the deer management debates were really hot,I used to spar with a guy on another board.i THOUGHT HE WAS A FULL-FLEDGED HORSES'S BAGONIA AND FIGURED HE HAD THE PAPERS TO PROVE.He no doubt thought the same about me.At the time,I was involved with a big project trying to get a bowhunt started in a huge private residential community.We were doing a big browse impact and pellet count survey with DCNR and The us forest service.It was educational and open to the public.I invited this guy and he drove all the way from Berks county to attend.I put him on the transect line I was doing and spent the entire day with him.Turns out he was a pretty good guy and we shared more of the same opinions than both of us ever thought.After that day,we never had another heated debate.


----------



## nicko

Just for the record, I hate all of you.


----------



## jacobh

Haha Nick I cant believe I stayed away for so long


----------



## fap1800

jacobh said:


> Yea treestands are huge probably won’t fit in that purple truck


Zing! lol!


----------



## jacobh

Relax it was a joke don’t get “butt sore”





huntin_addict said:


> Don't you worry about that. That "purple" truck wont have any problem.


----------



## fap1800

So I'm headed to IL tomorrow for the weekend and the weather is going to be pretty cold. Not as cold as it was predicted a week ago, but colder than SE PA and what I'm used to. Plus, I'm a weenie and get cold quite easily. Last year I purchased some used Predator heavy fleece with windshear or something for this trip, but it really didn't fare too well for me even though I layered a ton. I ended up having to borrow my buddy's dad's IWOM. That worked well, but I found it too restricting. So last week I started panicking and was looking for alternatives. Procrastination at its finest. From what I've read the Incinerator gets the nod, but wow...pricey. I instead found a good deal in the classifieds on a NWT set of FL Sanctuary bibs and bought the Sanctuary jacket from FL to go along with it. Curious if anyone here has any experience with the Sanctuary lineup from First Lite? How it performs, etc?


----------



## brushdog

Wow. Lots of bickering lol. I don’t post much in the pa thread but browse through it from time to time. Figured I’d post some pics to lighten the mood haha. 
Shot this one the last Wednesday of regular season. 11/7. Not my best PA buck but he will do!


----------



## Mathias

Congrats brushdog!


----------



## Mathias

A buddy and I hunted my place in 3C Monday. I saw 7 different bucks throughout the day. The largest a 16” 10 pt that came to my decoy late in the day. My bud sitting 300 yards away had a shooter moving in and out of the warm season grasses watching a group of does and fawns feeding in front of him, no shot opportunity. I killed my doe Monday morning. Haven’t spent much time there due to excess precipitation, my food plots are garbage as a result. I and my buddy were amazed at the number of deer that bed in the NWSG field.
We pulled out at dusk yesterday. We saw between 50-100 deer in the first mile, I was pleasantly surprised, my buddy couldn’t believe it. Only his second visit, once before last summer. He’s hooked.
I wish the season up there started later and ran longer, I think the best hunting has yet to come. Stark difference from what I’m seeing in home area this season.


----------



## dougell

Sorry to get off topic but your place would be a good spot to start a bird dog with live birds.


----------



## nicko

Brushhog, how dare you try to interrupt the bickering with pics of dead bucks. Shameful. 

Real nice one. Congrats!


----------



## Mathias

Most years some pheasants migrate over, haven’t seen any this year. I always pray for no snow until after rifle season, wet snow is murder on the fields. Calling for 8-12 Thursday:-(


----------



## dougell

They're calling for 5-8" here.It should make for a big bear kill on saturday.That would be a good place to plant some quail and chukars for a young pup.


----------



## pa.hunter

nicko said:


> Just for the record, I hate all of you.


:icon_1_lol:


----------



## perryhunter4

fap1800 said:


> So I'm headed to IL tomorrow for the weekend and the weather is going to be pretty cold. Not as cold as it was predicted a week ago, but colder than SE PA and what I'm used to. Plus, I'm a weenie and get cold quite easily. Last year I purchased some used Predator heavy fleece with windshear or something for this trip, but it really didn't fare too well for me even though I layered a ton. I ended up having to borrow my buddy's dad's IWOM. That worked well, but I found it too restricting. So last week I started panicking and was looking for alternatives. Procrastination at its finest. From what I've read the Incinerator gets the nod, but wow...pricey. I instead found a good deal in the classifieds on a NWT set of FL Sanctuary bibs and bought the Sanctuary jacket from FL to go along with it. Curious if anyone here has any experience with the Sanctuary lineup from First Lite? How it performs, etc?


Extremely warm....you will love it. But I warn you....do NOT walk far in it....you will sweat like crazy. Many people wear the sanctuary with nothing underneath other than a very light base pant and t-shirt......it's that warm!


----------



## 138104

Can't wait to post a rifle kill in a week and a half. That should rile a few folks up!

Nice buck brushdog! 

Mathias, your place is looking great. The hard work is certainly paying off.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> *Can't wait to post a rifle kill in a week and a half. *That should rile a few folks up!
> 
> Nice buck brushdog!
> 
> Mathias, your place is looking great. The hard work is certainly paying off.


GASP!!!! Don't you even THINK about it perry!!!


----------



## Mathias

Perry24 said:


> Can't wait to post a rifle kill in a week and a half. That should rile a few folks up!
> 
> Nice buck brushdog!
> 
> Mathias, your place is looking great. The hard work is certainly paying off.


Thanks Perry, but don’t butter me up, then post a gun kill! Lol


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> GASP!!!! Don't you even THINK about it perry!!!


Well, mine will be with a muzzleloader. Does that make it better?


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Thanks Perry, but don’t butter me up, then post a gun kill! Lol


You got me...haha!


----------



## Meister

Hey guys, don't mind if I join the fun. I'm a state to the left and I've tagged out here in Ohio. Contemplating coming over, for my first out of state hunt. Can anyone point me towards decent public ground on the far west side? Looks like some dandy bucks you guys have taken!


----------



## Ebard22

Meister said:


> Hey guys, don't mind if I join the fun. I'm a state to the left and I've tagged out here in Ohio. Contemplating coming over, for my first out of state hunt. Can anyone point me towards decent public ground on the far west side? Looks like some dandy bucks you guys have taken!



314 actually runs north to the lake and Ohio to the west. They clear cut a bunch some years back but it's big enough that if you're willing to put in the miles and get a little bloody from briars you have a chance. If it was me I would stay on the interstate for about another half hour and go to 109. Really nice area out there just maybe 15 minutes south of I-90.


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

2 sixes an eight and a spike thus far.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justinc535

Mathias said:


> 2 sixes an eight and a spike thus far.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to ask because I'm sure it's mentioned above but where is your farm at again that you're still hunting? So jealous man! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Good luck Matt. Strange does are still with their fawns don’t u think? I did see a almost pure white buck this am on way to work near farm park in Norristown. Couldn’t tell how big of antlers he had but wow what a beautiful deer


----------



## Mathias

My getaway is up in 3C
I’m back home in 5c hunting today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

And the bucks stay mostly in cover and simply watch them. I think the best is yet to come....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

I can see my creek bed stand 200+ yards away. It’s been dead there but the 2 bigger bucks walked right past it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

Isn't that awesome Matt? Like you, we have a getaway up in 3b, and I mostly hunt that, use vacation for it and all. I didn't see a legal buck the entire season up there, come home to 5c and have been hunting the last few days here, and plan to the rest of season up till Thanksgiving. We end up seeing more deer and possible better buck activity then traveling 2.5 hours up north. Oh well I guess. I wanted to get out this morning before the weather hits, but after how many days now, I figured I needed to sleep in a little. See how the weather is for afternoon hunt.


----------



## Billy H

Came to full draw on a doe this morning. She just wouldn't step into my lane. 2 more steps. Only deer seen so far.


----------



## nicko

Good luck guys. Pesky work has me tied up today and tomorrow.


----------



## Mathias

Billy H said:


> Came to full draw on a doe this morning. She just wouldn't step into my lane. 2 more steps. Only deer seen so far.


Honor the Ritual Billy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Honor the Ritual Billy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



At this rate this bow wont get any blood on it this year. To say I'm frustrated is an understatement.


----------



## Matt Musto

huntin_addict said:


> Well junior, I'd meet him halfway. You too. And there was no threat, simply stating I would in fact tell you the same thing I'm typing. Same as my personal life. Same as my professional life.


I'm not about teaching old dogs new lessons, and don't act like you weren't trying to be tough with your keyboard. Telling someone on the internet you'd tell them to their face means one thing, we are not stupid. Good luck with the rest of your season and stick to the classifieds.


----------



## Matt Musto

brushdog said:


> Wow. Lots of bickering lol. I don’t post much in the pa thread but browse through it from time to time. Figured I’d post some pics to lighten the mood haha.
> Shot this one the last Wednesday of regular season. 11/7. Not my best PA buck but he will do!


Congrats Dog!!


----------



## Matt Musto

Meister said:


> Hey guys, don't mind if I join the fun. I'm a state to the left and I've tagged out here in Ohio. Contemplating coming over, for my first out of state hunt. Can anyone point me towards decent public ground on the far west side? Looks like some dandy bucks you guys have taken!


We are only allowed to come hunt Ohio, stay where you are!


JK, Congrats and come on over. I don't know anything about the western side of the state except there are some huge bucks over around Pittsburgh and one crappy football team with a bunch of divas playing for them.


----------



## Billy H

If Robins were deer I'd be up to my ass in venison. Like an Alfred Hitchcock movie right now.


----------



## Mathias

Target buck wins again.
As I’m walking out along the creek I look towards my other stand and a buck is bedded right in front of it . I got down on my knees fished out my binoculars. A doe stood up close to him, he stood too








Of course it’s my target buck. She casually began to walk away unaware of my presence. I got into the creek bed and key tabs on their movement by peeking over the bank, hoping for an opportunity. I watched him mount her 54 yards away, a first for me. She moved on onto property I can’t access. 
Yup chose the wrong stand today but happy he’s still in the area.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Pulled a card while there:






















Think the top pic is him.


----------



## Billy H

That's a decent buck for around these parts.


----------



## KylePA

Great Pictures Matt. What do you have planted with those T-Posts? Seemed to be a good morning for movement. I had a dink buck have a doe pinned up against my fence this morning while I was making breakfast.


----------



## Warrior0983

First archery buck. Shot him 11/10 . Certainly not the biggest but I couldn't be happier.


----------



## dougell

That's a nice buck anywhere.


----------



## Mathias

Great buck warrior!


----------



## j.d.m.

Hope he stays around in your area Matt. He may move on to other properties if the doe on yours are getting bred. The chase is on!!


----------



## Matt Musto

Warrior0983 said:


> View attachment 6653357
> View attachment 6653361
> 
> First archery buck. Shot him 11/10 . Certainly not the biggest but I couldn't be happier.


Really fine buck Warrior! What part of the state are you in.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

:cheers: brushdog and Warrior0983

I went out a few hours before the snow started this morning to look for the double brow buck another hunter hit last week. Kicked up 2 doe and a buck the first place i checked, thicker then snot with fresh active scrapes in it. Buck was about 1.5yrs old and def not the 1 i was looking for but i may have found me a nice little hide-away to sit during mid week once the orange mob hits. 

I've found 2 dead bucks within the last couple years in that general area that i wasn't even looking for......but found no sign's of this one.
Possible he went for swim to an island...or that he never made it that far and sleeps with the fishes. If he's dead or alive remains a mystery...


Damn near a whiteout outside for awhile now!


----------



## Mathias

I hate snow. 40’s tomorrow which is good.


----------



## perryhunter4

So can anyone shed some light on a big buck killed in the Black Forest area during bow season this year. I heard the story for the 1st time this morning at my chiro and I was told this gentleman slept in his SUV for 30 some straight days (guys walked in on him and he got down and talked to them about all of this), had several lock-ons hung with ozonics over all of them, many trail cams around as he was tracking two big bucks for over a year. He moved stands over a 100+ acres over the year trying to get on one of these two bucks. He wears all black in the tree, had exit/entrance calls cleared meticulously, etc.....Apparently the guy is trying to kill a few several good bucks on public to catch some notoriety and wants to become a full-time guide. Now I am hearing this 2nd/3rd/4th hand, etc.....but does anybody have any light to shed on this. 
Apparently the buck was pretty big and had moss hanging from the beastly antlers, etc??


----------



## Charman03

perryhunter4 said:


> So can anyone shed some light on a big buck killed in the Black Forest area during bow season this year. I heard the story for the 1st time this morning at my chiro and I was told this gentleman slept in his SUV for 30 some straight days (guys walked in on him and he got down and talked to them about all of this), had several lock-ons hung with ozonics over all of them, many trail cams around as he was tracking two big bucks for over a year. He moved stands over a 100+ acres over the year trying to get on one of these two bucks. He wears all black in the tree, had exit/entrance calls cleared meticulously, etc.....Apparently the guy is trying to kill a few several good bucks on public to catch some notoriety and wants to become a full-time guide. Now I am hearing this 2nd/3rd/4th hand, etc.....but does anybody have any light to shed on this.
> Apparently the buck was pretty big and had moss hanging from the beastly antlers, etc??


Lol seriously? Yea all sounds pretty legit


----------



## Meister

Thanks for the input. It looks like 285 is within a reasonable drive for a day trip or two. Anyone familiar with that area? I did a job in negley Ohio and the homeowner had some killer ground. Seeing how 285 isn't far, I'm thinking it could net good opportunity to see some deer.


----------



## nicko

I never see good movement the day right after a snow storm. Hoping Saturday will be a good day.


----------



## PAbigbear

perryhunter4 said:


> So can anyone shed some light on a big buck killed in the Black Forest area during bow season this year. I heard the story for the 1st time this morning at my chiro and I was told this gentleman slept in his SUV for 30 some straight days (guys walked in on him and he got down and talked to them about all of this), had several lock-ons hung with ozonics over all of them, many trail cams around as he was tracking two big bucks for over a year. He moved stands over a 100+ acres over the year trying to get on one of these two bucks. He wears all black in the tree, had exit/entrance calls cleared meticulously, etc.....Apparently the guy is trying to kill a few several good bucks on public to catch some notoriety and wants to become a full-time guide. Now I am hearing this 2nd/3rd/4th hand, etc.....but does anybody have any light to shed on this.
> Apparently the buck was pretty big and had moss hanging from the beastly antlers, etc??


Haven't heard anything but I'd like to see a picture of it. Love seeing big woods bucks.


----------



## fap1800

perryhunter4 said:


> Extremely warm....you will love it. But I warn you....do NOT walk far in it....you will sweat like crazy. Many people wear the sanctuary with nothing underneath other than a very light base pant and t-shirt......it's that warm!


Thanks, but I already made that mistake. Had about a 600 yard walk to the stand. I was burning up about half way. I’m very satisfied with the purchase so far. It was in the high 20s this morning and I was nice an toasty. Tomorrow is colder with snow so we’ll see how I fare.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

Well I haven't been on here in awhile. Took the week of Nov 5-10 off for a little local rutcation and then had to play catch up at work all week so I haven't been able to get on here much. I spent the first two days of my vacation taking my brother in law out for his first hunt ever. We saw multiple deer and had some rut activity, nice buck chasing some does 50-70 yds away, both days in the rain but had nothing legal to shoot within range. He was a fan when it was bumping but not a fan of the hours of nothing, specially in the rain. 
Wednesday I hunted with a friend on some public near one of his spots and had great movement in the morning, 4 bucks and two does all by 9am. All the bucks walked within 20yds of me, only one was legal but wasn't what I was looking for. For the rest of the day I saw one buck right at sunset cruising 50yds away.
Thursday I took the day off because I was starting to get a little cold from sitting in the rain the first couple days so I did a little recon at one of the public land spots I hunted and saw the buck in the pic below heading into the block of woods I had been hunting. 
Friday morning I head back to the area my BIL hunted and I had seen the buck on Thursday. While waking in to the area I wanted I notice a blind is now set up there....ok....I check it out but no one is there but I still moved on in the dark another 150yds up the draw. I set up and right as light breaks I look behind me and bam....another blind 30yds behind me (pic below). Ok, this is public, so I glass the blind and see no one is in it so I think I am good. 8am he comes two guys in full orange up the draw to their blinds. One gets in the first and the other guy is almost to his when I whistle and wave. Instead he walks 30yds past his blind and sets up behind me. Well now that I feel nice and cozy with all the company I decide to stay set because I am closest to the bedding and the deer should come out to me first. Right after that thought I hear a deer blow behind me. A small six point just cut the one guys trail set up behind me and blew out of there. I sat for half a day, saw some deer come out of the bedding but never got closer than 60yds then got down before the rain. 
Met up with another friend and helped him help a friend pull a buck out of some public he shot it on. This friend of a friend has access to this piece through private which he extended to us on Saturday.
Saturday I had a parade of forks and six points including the one pic of the small buck in the field. He had his ear ripped off except for a strand just holding it dangling from his head. Mid day I had a monster 10pt run a doe back and forth by me but never offered a shot before they ran out of my life. I don't think they ever stopped running at full speed once. At sunset I had a nice sized doe come through and it being the last day of my little rutcation I had to get something out of it so she drew the short end of the stick. 
All in all it was a good week, hunted public land in SE PA only and saw multiple deer on every sit. Found some new spots I definitely want to investigate more in the future. Was also nice to end the week with a few local brewskis....pic isn't what I had but its the most recent picture of a local beer haha. Figured the PA Hunting thread purists will enjoy my beer pic.


----------



## Billy H

yetihunter1 said:


> View attachment 6654501


Deserves nothing less than this.


----------



## yetihunter1

Billy H said:


> Deserves nothing less than this.
> 
> View attachment 6654549


hahahaha, prefer a stout or porter over either of those!


----------



## nicko

Congrats getting it done on public land yeti!!!


----------



## dougell

Nice buck Yeti.Actually,lot's of nice bucks this year.We have about 5-6" of snow as of right now.I'm happy for you guys that still have a chance at the rut but these conditions will be the demise of quite a few bears tomorrow.No doubt the lead will be flying and the bears will be dying.We have about 12-14 guys rounded up and several different groups of bears located.I'm always just a designated driver and have little desire to actually kill them anymore but this is the most excited about bear season as I've been in a long time.


----------



## nicko

Good luck tomorrow Doug. Hope to see some hero pics with bears.


----------



## dougell

I doubt you'll see one with me because unless I'm about to get run over by one,I'm not shooting one.My son doesn't see it that way though.I like the anticipation of being a driver and hearing the shooting out in front of me.You get to be a part of some excitement and adventure but when the bear is laying there,it's someone else's problem lol.


----------



## Billy H

Doug I know groups that will and do shoot cubs. Do your guys do that.


----------



## dougell

That's a good question.I've never been with a group that shoots cubs intentionally and have never been on hand when a cub has been shot but I only hunt the first day.I won't shoot a cub.These areas where we hunt are very steep and very thick.It's actually very physically demanding to hunt and extremely thick.Some guys expect you to shoot at anything that comes out because of the work involved with getting the bears on their feet.Many also believe that the cubs will die if you shoot a sow and that isn't necessarily the case.Many others simply hate bears like many hate coyotes because of the impact they believe they have on deer and to them the only good bear is a dead bear.I don't hate bears and I don't hate coyotes either for that matter.My son and I are actually going to be guests at this camp so it's the first time we've hunted with them and I'm not 100% sure on how they do things.That's a good question though and I'll get their thought before we head out.I'm kind of neutral on the subject.Shooting a cub is really no different than shooting a button buck but I understand why some would find it distasteful.A few years ago,my one buddy shot a cub that weighed 90lbs.It came out of the laurel with another cub that was much smaller so he thought it was the sow.I've seen sows that dressed out at 120lbs that were over 6 years old.It's not always easy to tell but if a couple bowling balls come rolling past me,I'm not shooting.The season is set up so the majority of sows and cubs are already denned by now.That's not to say that they all are and it can be heavily dependent on available food.If there's a poor mast crop,they usually den early.The mast crop right around me was bad but we're hunting about 20 miles north.I have no idea what it was like there.Fair question though.


----------



## dougell

Billy,with that said,you also have to understand that the northern tier and many many parts of NE Pa are over run with bears.You can't reduce the population by just shooting boars.I guess that's why I'm more/less neutral on the subject.Ther bears have to be managed and unless they increase the length of the season,Which I feel they should,you're gonna have to shoot sows and cubs just to manage the population.I really don't have a problem with cubs getting shot but I don't want to be the guy who pulls into a check station with one in the back of my truck.Unless you have a very consistent food source when bears are in season,it's very hard to kill one.They lay down all day in thick,wet,steep country and you have to get them up and moving to have any real chance of killing them.Even when you do get them up,they don't always go where you want them to go.Driving them takes a fair amount of knowledge on their behavior,an intimate understanding of the land,lot's of planning and the ability to hit what you're aiming at.It's a tough hunt but when all the planning and work comes together,it's also a cause for celebration.


----------



## Billy H

Well good luck to you guys tomorrow.


----------



## nicko

Broke out the Berber fleece this morning along with boot blankets. I know it is overkill but I don’t want to wind drive me in early and the wind stop on this outfit is what makes it work. Good luck to everybody still out there.


----------



## Mathias

2 little guys no sign of my target buck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Looks like one of them is on to you Matt.


----------



## Mathias

He just moved on, across the creek up the hill to my other stand where the does and fawns are browsing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Hopefully the snow melts by Monday. I think it hurts not helps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Had about 10"s here but down to around 5 as of late this morning...melting fast with temps of 40 or higher. Rather *NOT* have it for the last couple days of fall turkey coming up...or the first week of rifle season anyway.

*Nice doe yeti.*


----------



## nicko

Deer were running around this morning. I was in the stand when I saw about 7-8 bodies flying across the oak flat about 100 yards out. Nothing close so I got down and did a little speed scouting which was greatly aided by the snow. Picked a tree for the climber and marked it with tacks. As I was walking to the bottom of the flat, I heard noise and turned to see a small buck and doe running right towards me. They hit the brakes about 40 yards away, does mouth hanging open. The buck eyeballed me and they turned tail.

I haven't paid any attention to this oak flat in about 2-3 seasons but it looks like it's time to change that. Last two days I have hunted this property, all the observed deer movement and sign is in this spot.


----------



## TauntoHawk

My father didn't have much luck in Ohio, missed a decent 10 on the first day and let a 9 walk right past him on the last day because he had his hood up and didn't notice the deer until it was walking the other way out of his life. Did not see much hot rut activity.

Went out this morning in 5C had does around him all morning for hours finally got a shot and the limb of his crossbow blew up. Said no idea where the bolt even went but him and the deer both sat there with stunned looks on their faces staring back and forth so no harm done to any party.

I do not like how those things sit there with all that energy in the limbs all the time when loaded. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

^^^ sorry to hear it taunto I agree lots of force on those limbs but compounds also have some weight at all times. U fortunately that’s how things go. Glad he was not hurt


----------



## nicko

Good to hear your dad was not hurt Taunto. Sucks it happened but more scary than anything.


----------



## nick060200

Any bears go down yesterday?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

nick060200 said:


> Any bears go down yesterday?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Waiting on Doug to post up. He seemed to be looking forward to a hunt yesterday.


----------



## vonfoust

nick060200 said:


> Any bears go down yesterday?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I went out. At least in my area there won't be many bears shot. Still cleaning up from the storm that went through. There was a large tree across the road to the gameland and only a few braved the walk up there. I doubt if many made it to the best bear habitat in the area. My Dad and I gave it a go but about 2 hrs in we couldn't really walk through the woods because of all the trees bent over from the weight of the ice frozen on them and we gave up. Go on some bear tracks but there was just no way to catch up in those conditions and we couldn't see more thna 10 yds. disappointing because with the snow we were excited to be there. Think Dad's headed up tomorrow. 
Gave up and went pheasant hunting. Even pheasant hunting was tough to even get to the spots with so many trees down. I heard on the radio this is the most people without power in this area in 81 years. Have quite a few friends without power, in fact some are on their way over to shower and get warmed up. Might stay the night.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Vonfoust heard the same thing from my wife's uncle's up around Mt union. They spent 4hrs trying to get around after cutting tracks but the snow/icy were so slippy on the rock covered hillsides there was no way to maneuver safely.

They did pull cards while out and had great bucks up moving in daylight yesterday on almost every card. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Sat out last night saw 8. One 8 pt a spike and 6 does. Deer are definately coming back


----------



## TauntoHawk

Now he's blaming his miss in Ohio last week on the limbs lol.



nicko said:


> Good to hear your dad was not hurt Taunto. Sucks it happened but more scary than anything.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

^^^ run with that too!!! Lol he’s a smart man. Worse part he may be right


----------



## Mathias

***off topic alert ***

Researching new half ton pickups.
My F150 has been problematic, although I know a lot of ppl with them, I got the dud.
Thinking a GMC this time, anyone have any input on their trucks?
On topic- I’m looking forward to hunting in the morning.


----------



## nicko

Matt, my buddy has a new Ram 1500. He’s very happy with it. Very roomy and ride likes a car.


----------



## bghunter7311

Mathias said:


> ***off topic alert ***
> 
> Researching new half ton pickups.
> My F150 has been problematic, although I know a lot of ppl with them, I got the dud.
> Thinking a GMC this time, anyone have any input on their trucks?
> On topic- I’m looking forward to hunting in the morning.


Tundra is a great truck absolutely bullet proof may not have some of the fluff the domestics have but very reliable nice ride and great resale because of it. Gets knocked for gas mileage but they aren’t that bad I get 17/18 in mine crewmax 4*4 etc many of my buddy’s with domestics aren’t getting what they thought they should.


----------



## Mathias

bghunter7311 said:


> Tundra is a great truck absolutely bullet proof may not have some of the fluff the domestics have but very reliable nice ride and great resale because of it. Gets knocked for gas mileage but they aren’t that bad I get 17/18 in mine crewmax 4*4 etc many of my buddy’s with domestics aren’t getting what they thought they should.


I would go Tundra if they did a redesign. Same style for 10+ years now, no thanks. Heard one is coming next year, I can’t wait that long.


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Matt, my buddy has a new Ram 1500. He’s very happy with it. Very roomy and ride likes a car.



I drove a Rebel a couple times, very nice trucks. Dodge to me always have longevity issues, I will not buy a Ram. They are the deal of the new models, already discount them 10K, IMO there’s a reason for that.


----------



## Spency

I have a 2016 Ram 1500 Laramie and absolutely love it. Just turned 38K miles and no problems yet (knock on wood).

I had 4 Chevys prior to this Dodge and it's my favorite so far. The last Chevy was in for significant
warranty work 5 times before it hit 36K miles.

My Dad has always been a Ram guy and had good luck.

Tundras are nice and seem to last forever. The gas mileage and interior features were the main reasons I went with the Ram instead.


----------



## bghunter7311

Mathias said:


> bghunter7311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tundra is a great truck absolutely bullet proof may not have some of the fluff the domestics have but very reliable nice ride and great resale because of it. Gets knocked for gas mileage but they aren’t that bad I get 17/18 in mine crewmax 4*4 etc many of my buddy’s with domestics aren’t getting what they thought they should.
> 
> 
> 
> I would go Tundra if they did a redesign. Same style for 10+ years now, no thanks. Heard one is coming next year, I can’t wait that long.
Click to expand...

I encourage you to drive one it may change your mind everyone who owns them love them.


----------



## huntin_addict

bghunter7311 said:


> I encourage you to drive one it may change your mind everyone who owns them love them.


For work I have had all 3 of the domestic manufacturers, and currently have a 2016 Ram 1500. Out of all 3 I like thos the least. Does not ride like a car, actually I feel it's pretty clunky. Also, I know it's a work truck, but it is absolutely gutless. My personal truck is a 2009 Silverado. Love this truck.


----------



## Mathias

bghunter7311 said:


> I encourage you to drive one it may change your mind everyone who owns them love them.


I think they make a great product, but half tons just are their ‘thing’. The dated 5.7l is a gas hog, not that we buy trucks for economy, but Toyota is behind the times on this model. The Tacoma while a sweet truck has a high revving gutless engine.
I Spec’d out and ordered (w/o obligation) a ‘19 GMC AT4 with 6.2l and 10 spd transmission. Thus far I’m finding no negatives, the engine gets rave reviews and it’s mileage rivals the smaller 5.3l.
I appreciate the responses guys, thanks and keep em coming.


----------



## jacobh

Matt get a Titan


----------



## Mathias

jacobh said:


> Matt get a Titan


Lol
Only place I saw them was Tennessee, I guess because they build em there.
They look robust and fugly at the same time!


----------



## Billy H

Can’t be much help in the half ton sector but will add my two cents. Driving a new generation Chevy here. A 2500HD LT. At 40’0000 miles it has been flawless so far. Well equipped ,nice layout. Was up to the axels in mud Friday and clawed my way out. Has been a good solid truck and I don’t baby my trucks. I use them like a truck, not a street queen. GM seems to be the cutting edge in trucks right now.


----------



## jacobh

Really? That’s what I drive drives like a car tows 10,000 pounds.





Mathias said:


> Lol
> Only place I saw them was Tennessee, I guess because they build em there.
> They look robust and fugly at the same time!


----------



## Mathias

New body style?


----------



## jacobh

This is same one I have. If u want to drive one get ahold of me u can take mine out. I’ve had ford and Chevy and Titan has has no issues at all. Best truck I’ve owned. This is my second one I’ve owned


----------



## jacobh

Also tons of room in back seat more then any other tuck


----------



## jacobh

Matt here’s mine. Backs a mess as we went shooting today but u get idea I think


----------



## full moon64

Billy H said:


> Can’t be much help in the half ton sector but will add my two cents. Driving a new generation Chevy here. A 2500HD LT. At 40’0000 miles it has been flawless so far. Well equipped ,nice layout. Was up to the axels in mud Friday and clawed my way out. Has been a good solid truck and I don’t baby my trucks. I use them like a truck, not a street queen. GM seems to be the cutting edge in trucks right now.


this matt


----------



## Mathias

Thanks guys. I’m going GMC, never owned one before.


----------



## Jf298j

Does anyone know the best helical for 3" vanes? Shooting both long and short range.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Thanks guys. I’m going GMC, never owned one before.


I think you’ll be happy.


----------



## dougell

Saturday was a good day.We met up at my buddy's camps and 15 of us headed out to hunt some SGL in Elk county.The plan was to spread out and sit the morning out til about 1:00pm and then drive.We started the walk in at daybreak and finally reached the ridgetop we planned on hunting around 8:00.Jordan,My buddy Hal,his cousin and his son all covered a big steep bowl that was between some big laurel patches and some clerarcuts.Bear sign was all over and we cut two fresh sets of tracks on the way up.We got settled in and it didn't take long for the shooting to start.About 15 minutes into it,a group below us had some bear on the move and the shooting steadily started in our direction.just as it was getting interesting,4 shots rang out directly in front of me.Figuring it may be Jordan I made my way down to him and he said a bear was coming above him and my buddy's cousin and his boy started shooting and turned the bear strait down the mountain.They went to check for blood and confirmed a hit.The five of us started on the trail and it soon became obvious that it wasn't a vital shot so Jordan and I circled down below to cut it off and they stayed on the track.It almost reached the bottom before hitting a river and made a hard left turn towards a small clearcut.I went around the clearcut to conform it didn't come out and Jordan and I set up on two sides to box it in.Within minutes,several shots rang out and they had the bear down in the clearcut.All in all,we tracked the bear over a mile before putting the final shot into it.The original shot was directly facing the shooter and he hit it head on in the chest.Bear can take a hit.












I didn't get the final word on weight but it was a boar that went at least 150lbs.We were 1.97 miles from the trucks so it was a good part of the day before we got it out.Even with snow,it was a miserable drag.Bear don't slide on slow like the slick hide of a deer down.They kinda dig in,making it much more work.


----------



## jlh42581

Surprised you didnt quarter it


----------



## dougell

It wasn't my bear or it would have been quartered.That was miserable.I almost went home and loaded up some horses but the roads closer to my house were solid ice and I wasn't pulling a trailer on them.If you look at the first picture,you can see the wound from the first shot.That bear went every bit of a mile after being hit there with a 300 wsm.


----------



## vonfoust

That's a good day Doug! I hope to be a part of a bear kill someday. Not a whole lot around us but it's going to happen some day.


----------



## dougell

It's a lot of fun Von.We have bears down the majority of years.It's cool to be a part of but also nice when you walk up to one and it's someone else's problem lol.


----------



## Mathias

Yesterday, morning and afternoon were my first sits this season where I saw no deer.
Next year I’ll hit Tennessee again and I’m going to add Ohio to the mix.


----------



## j.d.m.

dougell said:


> It wasn't my bear or it would have been quartered.That was miserable.I almost went home and loaded up some horses but the roads closer to my house were solid ice and I wasn't pulling a trailer on them.If you look at the first picture,you can see the wound from the first shot.That bear went every bit of a mile after being hit there with a 300 wsm.


Best thing we had for dragging out bear from steep mountain country, was my buddy owns an awning shop. He made a stretcher type thing out of canvas that had 6 handles on it. We carried 200lb + bear out with that thing like carrying a casket. It folded up real nice and fit into his back pack. Other wise, we have used a long log, hog tied the bear to it and 4 people carry it, 2 in front 2 in back. Other guy/ guys carried guns and packs and what not. Still took hours to get out of areas we hunted. Laurel sucks to drag ANY game out of.


----------



## j.d.m.

I wanted to hunt this morning, but couldn't get out of bed... Found a fresh big rub yesterday, all the shavings lay on top of the snow. Still wasn't enough to get me out of bed. Oh well, cold weather coming in next few days. Hopefully it keeps them moving a little later in the morning. It seems the spots I hunt, the deer move when it's still dark out.


----------



## dougell

j.d.m. said:


> Best thing we had for dragging out bear from steep mountain country, was my buddy owns an awning shop. He made a stretcher type thing out of canvas that had 6 handles on it. We carried 200lb + bear out with that thing like carrying a casket. It folded up real nice and fit into his back pack. Other wise, we have used a long log, hog tied the bear to it and 4 people carry it, 2 in front 2 in back. Other guy/ guys carried guns and packs and what not. Still took hours to get out of areas we hunted. Laurel sucks to drag ANY game out of.


We've carried many bear out with 4 people on a pole.I think it's all way more work than it has to be.When you hunt these remote,steep areas,cape the animal,quarter them up and carry them out.It must just be Pa thing.I live on the bottom edge of the elk range and almost every year I have people who contact me to to see if I'll haul elk out with my horses.I have access to pack saddles and I'll do it for free but everyone insists on dragging them out.It's ludicrous.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Never understood that either, I guess guys want to drive around all weekend and show the bear off whole?

In my experience the quicker you get that outer layer of fat away from the meat the better off you are on bears so I want them quartered quickly. Those rugs they wear also doesn't let the meat cool very quickly, it's kind of their purpose.


dougell said:


> We've carried many bear out with 4 people on a pole.I think it's all way more work than it has to be.When you hunt these remote,steep areas,cape the animal,quarter them up and carry them out.It must just be Pa thing.I live on the bottom edge of the elk range and almost every year I have people who contact me to to see if I'll haul elk out with my horses.I have access to pack saddles and I'll do it for free but everyone insists on dragging them out.It's ludicrous.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

The last three years in a row,I've had people contact me prior to elk season.I told everyone of them that I'd gladly do it it pro bono but the elk had to be quartered.Every single one insisted that they wanted them drug out.I'm not dragging an elk out with my horses.The guy who shoes my horses works for an outfitter during elk season.He has a bunch of horses that are all capable of packing an elk out.Nobody wants to do it.The outfitter contracts with a guy who skids logs with horses.They have a sled made out of plastic 55 gal drums and they throw the elk on it and slide them out.When you shoot an elk or a bear,it's cause for celebration.You milk out the experience by doing most of the work in the field.I just don't get it.Several years ago we were hunting bear in Centre county.We had three decent sized bears down by 8:30 am but we were way down a huge series of ravines with big boulders,laurel and downed trees.Everyone insisted on carrying them out with poles.Hauling three bears out that way and uphill was a nightmare.Finally,one brain child went all the way back up to the trucks and brought a cabelas deer cart down.They threw two bears on it and had two guys pulling and two guys pushing.It was hilarious to watch and they wouldn't concede that it was a stupid idea and just kept doing it.The rest of us carried the one bear out and it was almost dark by the time they got the other two out.Had they just caped them out,we would have been able to hunt the rest of the day.Instead,we put two drives on in the morning and spent the rest of the day hauling bears out.


----------



## paarchhntr

Mathias said:


> I think they make a great product, but half tons just are their ‘thing’. The dated 5.7l is a gas hog, not that we buy trucks for economy, but Toyota is behind the times on this model. The Tacoma while a sweet truck has a high revving gutless engine.
> I Spec’d out and ordered (w/o obligation) a ‘19 GMC AT4 with 6.2l and 10 spd transmission. Thus far I’m finding no negatives, the engine gets rave reviews and it’s mileage rivals the smaller 5.3l.
> I appreciate the responses guys, thanks and keep em coming.


I have a 17 gmc crew with the 8 speed and 6.2L, I have nothing but good to say. 
Last truck was a gmc with the 5.3L, good truck and no problems but the 6.2L is a whole different animal. 
Highway mileage hand calculated is around 21 and I’m sure they squeezed more with the 10sp tranny. 
To me the 6.2 is a no brainer.


----------



## nick060200

Pa roadkill buck near my house. Called the PAGC and paid the $80 to keep it. Wanted to try a euro mount for the first time on my own. Figure it was a good way to figure it out without messing up something I killed myself. I definitely would have shot this guy in a heartbeat. Body was every bit of 250lbs


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

paarchhntr said:


> I have a 17 gmc crew with the 8 speed and 6.2L, I have nothing but good to say.
> Last truck was a gmc with the 5.3L, good truck and no problems but the 6.2L is a whole different animal.
> Highway mileage hand calculated is around 21 and I’m sure they squeezed more with the 10sp tranny.
> To me the 6.2 is a no brainer.


I went and drove a Denali with the 6.2 and 10spd just to confirm my order. Yup, sweet power train for sure. Thanks.


----------



## justinc535

paarchhntr said:


> I have a 17 gmc crew with the 8 speed and 6.2L, I have nothing but good to say.
> Last truck was a gmc with the 5.3L, good truck and no problems but the 6.2L is a whole different animal.
> Highway mileage hand calculated is around 21 and I’m sure they squeezed more with the 10sp tranny.
> To me the 6.2 is a no brainer.


21?! I had an f150 coming out of college and my first purchase was a '14 gmc, 5.3. Loved it, and now I have a 2017 5.3, also love it but my highway mileage is around 19-20 on good days and 15-16 overall. Great truck though, I drive 25k+ miles a year and live out of it as much as I travel. I think you'll be happy. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## paarchhntr

justinc535 said:


> 21?! I had an f150 coming out of college and my first purchase was a '14 gmc, 5.3. Loved it, and now I have a 2017 5.3, also love it but my highway mileage is around 19-20 on good days and 15-16 overall. Great truck though, I drive 25k+ miles a year and live out of it as much as I travel. I think you'll be happy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yup. That’s because in 17 you could only get the 8sp tranny with the 6.2. Your 5.3 still has the 6sp tranny. 
The tranny with the combined torque of the 6.2 on the highway just cruises along, never has to kick down to keep highway speeds and turns way less rpms. All things dependent on how you drive, you do 80mph and don’t use cruise, yeah it will suffer.


----------



## dougell

Mathias said:


> I drove a Rebel a couple times, very nice trucks. Dodge to me always have longevity issues, I will not buy a Ram. They are the deal of the new models, already discount them 10K, IMO there’s a reason for that.


I've always driven GM trucks.I maintain my vehicles but I use them very hard.I haul and tow very heavy loads and they go off road on a regular basis.I had several 1/2 ton silverados and two 3/4 ton silverados,the last one being a duramax.I never had an issue with any of them.I personally feel that a chevy 1/2 ton is the most practical vehicle on the road.The problem is,the new ones cost a fortune and the parts are insanely expensive.After you drive one for 6-8 years,the crap they spray on the roads eats them all away.If you trade every 4 years or so that's not an issue.I always said I'd never buy a Dodge because they were plagued with tranny and rear-end issue but supposedly that's been fixed.In 2016,I needed a new truck and bought a 2500 Ram with a 6.4 Hemi.A buddy of mine owns a dealership and it would have been like cheating on my wife if I bought a new GM.I've had it just over two years and already have 44k miles on it.The jury is still out but at this point,I'd buy another one.It rides nice,is comfortable and has power that rivals a diesel.It's a little thirsty,especially when I tow a heavy horse trailer but that's what you get with a 3/4 ton.The chevy 1/2 tons would be a lot nicer is they weren't so low.I put a 2" leveling kit on every one as soon as I got it.


----------



## Mathias

Thanks Doug.
That’s why I went with the AT4 edition, 2” lift from factory with 33” Duratracs.


----------



## dougell

I didn't even know that was an option.It's about time.Did you go with the 6.2?That's a good combination for a 1/2 ton.If you tow anything heavy,just put some airbags on it and you're good to go.I'm kinda sick of driving a 3/4 ton around.My daughter's in college now so I downgraded the horse herd a little and really don't have a need for a horse trailer with living quarters anymore.I think my next truck will be a 1/2 ton.


----------



## Mathias

AT4 1500 6.2 10spd.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## justinc535

This is off the current topic and I posted in another forum on here. But I'm looking for indoor leagues in the Butler county/Allegheny county area to shoot in this winter. I haven't shot any competition since I was much younger and would like to get back into it to be able to shoot on through the winter. Any places would be appreciated! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> AT4 1500 6.2 10spd.


Very nice!!

Anyone in special regs planning to brave the temps turkey day morning? Supposed to be 13 here in Bucks I believe. I'm gonna put the new FL Sanctuary set to the test. Have to say that I was very pleased with it in IL over the weekend even though the morning temps were in the mid 20's. Was originally foretasted to be much colder. Anyway, never had a chill once. Not sure how it compares to the Incinerator, but if I can withstand a few hours in the morning in the teens then I should be good.


----------



## Mathias

I’m heading out for sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

What??? Nobody jumping on Matt’s rear about talking trucks?? Lol Jk that’s a real nice looking truck. Never owned a GMC


----------



## Billy H

I'll be out. Was ever so close to sealing the deal on a good buck yesterday. Hope to meet up with him again Thursday or Friday.


----------



## paarchhntr

justinc535 said:


> This is off the current topic and I posted in another forum on here. But I'm looking for indoor leagues in the Butler county/Allegheny county area to shoot in this winter. I haven't shot any competition since I was much younger and would like to get back into it to be able to shoot on through the winter. Any places would be appreciated!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Acorn archery outside of New Castle has indoor leagues. Nice 40 yard indoor 3D range and also has a techno hunt league. 
I’m pretty sure he has a spot league, 3D league and techno hunt league. But I would call to confirm. 
Shop is probably 20-25 minutes north of Cranberry.


----------



## vonfoust

justinc535 said:


> This is off the current topic and I posted in another forum on here. But I'm looking for indoor leagues in the Butler county/Allegheny county area to shoot in this winter. I haven't shot any competition since I was much younger and would like to get back into it to be able to shoot on through the winter. Any places would be appreciated!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Look at Northside Sportsmans Association (think that's the name) in Warrendale.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> What??? Nobody jumping on Matt’s rear about talking trucks?? Lol Jk that’s a real nice looking truck. Never owned a GMC


Nope.He just better not decide that he doesn't like it and advertise it for sale on here.


----------



## Mathias

dougell said:


> Nope.He just better not decide that he doesn't like it and advertise it for sale on here.


Cheers


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> I'm kinda sick of driving a 3/4 ton around..I think my next truck will be a 1/2 ton.


I tried that. Went through two 1/2 ton trucks, I was killing them. Back to a 2500. Nice to have that much truck when you need it.


----------



## dougell

You may be right.A few years ago,I bought an older Jeep wrangler that was in nice shape.I lifted it and put nice rims and tires on it.It was supposed to be for just driving to work and town so I didn't put so many miles on my truck.My daughter got her license and I haven't seen it since.She's had it at college for the past two years.

The chevy 2500's were pretty bullet proof.When my daughter was around 11 or 12,we went to a weekend barrel race out past cleveland.I had an 04 2500hd with a 6.0 at the time.It was a little muddy when we left and I had to put it in 4wd to get the horse trailer out.We were already running late so I was running around 75 mph the entire way.I pulled into a McDonalds around Cleveland and noticed the front end binding a little when I went around a corner.Yep,I drove 4 hours on dry roads,pulling a horse trailer in 4wd.When I got to where we were going,it looked like someone sprayed oil all over the inside of the inner fender and under the hood.The transmission got so hot that fluid was spraying out of a breather.I put another 100k miles on that truck without a single issue other than a few busted manifold bolts.I sold that truck to my buddy about 7 tear sago and he's still driving it.


----------



## nicko

I like the temps for Thanksgiving morning but not the wind......10-20 mph. I may pass on that and wait for Friday instead with lighter winds out of the SE.


----------



## Mathias

I agree Nick, Friday’s the day....... :juggle:


----------



## nicko

From what i’ve seen the past few years of these extra two weeks of the season in November right up to gun season, these weeks have been the best weeks out of the season. Best movement and most observed rut behavior. Too bad the season doesn’t run like this statewide.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> From what i’ve seen the past few years of these extra two weeks of the season in November right up to gun season, these weeks have been the best weeks out of the season. Best movement and most observed rut behavior. Too bad the season doesn’t run like this statewide.


mine ended the 12 i hear you


----------



## pa.hunter

Mathias said:


> Cheers
> View attachment 6658247


what's:wink: that orange crush


----------



## Racinray

My deer processer closed last year looking for a few other suggestions for a new one in the 2B / 2A area Beaver county area.

Been a trying last 2 years in my 2 b hunting areas,EHD put a hurt on the bucks last year and really no quality bucks this year. Cam pics and hunting seeing lots of small funky racks this year. Thanks.


----------



## bghunter7311

Racinray said:


> My deer processer closed last year looking for a few other suggestions for a new one in the 2B / 2A area Beaver county area.
> 
> Been a trying last 2 years in my 2 b hunting areas,EHD put a hurt on the bucks last year and really no quality bucks this year. Cam pics and hunting seeing lots of small funky racks this year. Thanks.


Meat grinder and one of Rinellas books actually very rewarding cool experience


----------



## Racinray

Did my own more than a few times,got lazy plus no time no room.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> I like the temps for Thanksgiving morning but not the wind......10-20 mph. I may pass on that and wait for Friday instead with lighter winds out of the SE.


Rub it in.


----------



## bghunter7311

I'll be Pheasant hunting in Pa Saturday definitely not fair chase put and take.


----------



## vonfoust

bghunter7311 said:


> I'll be Pheasant hunting in Pa Saturday definitely not fair chase put and take.


Coming from Indiana to hunt pheasants?


----------



## bghunter7311

vonfoust said:


> Coming from Indiana to hunt pheasants?


PA is one of the premier pheasant destinations in the country! Surprised as a resident you don't know this. Here is how to get it done in Pa We scout hard by driving around in a 4 wheeler and dumping them out of a crate then remember exactly where we let them out and hunt that area over the course of the next few hours. The dogs are so tuned into this method they will follow the 4wheeler tracks right to the birds and often times not even hunt for the bird itself.


----------



## fap1800

bghunter7311 said:


> PA is one of the premier pheasant destinations in the country! Surprised as a resident you don't know this. Here is how to get it done in Pa We scout hard by driving around in a 4 wheeler and dumping them out of a crate then remember exactly where we let them out and hunt that area over the course of the next few hours. The dogs are so tuned into this method they will follow the 4wheeler tracks right to the birds and often times not even hunt for the bird itself.


Don't forget to tuck their head under the wing and shake them a bit. This method disorients them for a bit ensuring they don't wander off. Maybe place a few chukars out there too for more of a challenge.


----------



## bghunter7311

fap1800 said:


> Don't forget to tuck their head under the wing and shake them a bit. This method disorients them for a bit ensuring they don't wander off. Maybe place a few chukars out there too for more of a challenge.


Yes, Definitely at 20 bucks a bird I don't want them flushing more than a few feet off my gun barrel and certainly not running assuming they can fly after spending their entire life in a coupe often times the dog just grabs them up. I'll pass on the chukars I don't want to risk missing one.

I will be sure to post some Hero shots as i will be very proud of my accomplishments. I was able to match wits with the elusive fair chase domestic wild pheasant armed with only a Browning 12gauge and 23 dollar a box high brass prairie storm #6s and 2 several thousand dollar bird dogs. That pheasant has had an entire half hour to learn his surroundings and every possible escape route that has kept him alive.


----------



## vonfoust

bghunter7311 said:


> Yes, Definitely at 20 bucks a bird I don't want them flushing more than a few feet off my gun barrel and certainly not running assuming they can fly after spending their entire life in a coupe often times the dog just grabs them up. I'll pass on the chukars I don't want to risk missing one.
> 
> I will be sure to post some Hero shots as i will be very proud of my accomplishments.


Chukars are less than $10 and you can use them on Sundays too :secret:


----------



## fap1800

Sure, don't want to pay $20 for a bird that a fox will end up getting. 

In all seriousness, PA isn't the only state that offers these "shoots." When I first started hunting in the late 80s, SE PA actually had a decent wild pheasant population, but with development sprawl and a growing population of red foxes, the pheasants pretty much all but disappeared. I haven't seen a wild pheasant in probably 10 years here. I'm sure there a some that are still around on some of the larger farms, but getting access down here is quite a challenge.


----------



## dougell

Pa has some great pheasant hunting and it really isn't that easy.We'll be out tomorrow and saturday hunting them,pending the crappy weather.


----------



## vonfoust

fap1800 said:


> Sure, don't want to pay $20 for a bird that a fox will end up getting.
> 
> In all seriousness, PA isn't the only state that offers these "shoots." When I first started hunting in the late 80s, SE PA actually had a decent wild pheasant population, but with development sprawl and a growing population of red foxes, the pheasants pretty much all but disappeared. I haven't seen a wild pheasant in probably 10 years here. I'm sure there a some that are still around on some of the larger farms, but getting access down here is quite a challenge.


There are still some wild pheasants in PA, even prior to the WPRA's. You will be hard pressed for someone that knows where they are to give up that info though. I know one guy that does know where they are and he'd give you his bank acct info before letting you know where the pheasants are. (and he hasn't told me) 



dougell said:


> Pa has some great pheasant hunting and it really isn't that easy.We'll be out tomorrow and saturday hunting them,pending the crappy weather.


Yes, they do have pretty good birds they release. I'll be after them tomorrow and Friday.


----------



## vonfoust

bghunter7311 said:


> Yes, Definitely at 20 bucks a bird I don't want them flushing more than a few feet off my gun barrel and certainly not running assuming they can fly after spending their entire life in a coupe often times the dog just grabs them up. I'll pass on the chukars I don't want to risk missing one.
> 
> I will be sure to post some Hero shots as i will be very proud of my accomplishments. I was able to match wits with the elusive fair chase domestic wild pheasant armed with only a Browning 12gauge and 23 dollar a box high brass prairie storm #6s and 2 several thousand dollar bird dogs. That pheasant has had an entire half hour to learn his surroundings and every possible escape route that has kept him alive.





vonfoust said:


> Chukars are less than $10 and you can use them on Sundays too :secret:


Another problem with releasing pheasants to 'hunt'. Your limit is 2 no matter how many you release. Only limit on chukars is your wallet.


----------



## bghunter7311

vonfoust said:


> Another problem with releasing pheasants to 'hunt'. Your limit is 2 no matter how many you release. Only limit on chukars is your wallet.


Not if its a designated shooting preserve


----------



## vonfoust

bghunter7311 said:


> Not if its a designated shooting preserve


Ahhh, yes. Have fun! Was wondering why birds were so expensive. Which preserve?


----------



## fap1800

bghunter7311 said:


> Not if its a designated shooting preserve


Yup and no season to “hunt” pretty chickens. We have one about 20 miles from where I am. Good place to train a pup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

bghunter7311 said:


> Not if its a designated shooting preserve


Great for training dogs, not so much for an upland bird hunting experience. Sure some places do it better, or in the very least they're not as obvious to the "clientele" (notice I didn't write hunter) - Powderbourne, M & M do it better than some others, but outside of training my two GSPs, or hunting birds that have been previously released (weeks/days) and not a couple hours/minutes before we start. I'd rather buy them at my local farmers market so I don't have to worry about picking out the shot before they hit the smoker or my mouth, than shooting them in on a preserve...:wink:

I do find it funny how so many are high and mighty about a high-fenced deer hunt, but then engage in these type of activities. no sweat off my brow really, folks can do whatever it is they like, but the irony of it isn't lost on me...

Hope you have fun...you'll be on the western edge of the state? Which preserve?

Joe


----------



## TauntoHawk

I was planning an swing back to western Maryland for their gun season this weekend but the all day freezing rain/rain on Saturday is losing my interest when I could be at home smoking a spare turkey.



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Great for training dogs, not so much for an upland bird hunting experience. Sure some places do it better, or in the very least they're not as obvious to the "clientele" (notice I didn't write hunter) - Powderbourne, M & M do it better than some others, but outside of training my two GSPs, or hunting birds that have been previously released (weeks/days) and not a couple hours/minutes before we start. I'd rather buy them at my local farmers market so I don't have to worry about picking out the shot before they hit the smoker or my mouth, than shooting them in on a preserve...:wink:
> 
> I do find it funny how so many are high and mighty about a high-fenced deer hunt, but then engage in these type of activities. no sweat off my brow really, folks can do whatever it is they like, but the irony of it isn't lost on me...
> 
> Hope you have fun...you'll be on the western edge of the state? Which preserve?
> 
> Joe


I've never been to a preserve but do buy birds to train the dog with.I think the primary difference between guys who hunt preserves and guys who hunt high fence is that the guys hunting the preserves are there for the sake of the dogs,not the kill.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> I've never been to a preserve but do buy birds to train the dog with.I think the primary difference between guys who hunt preserves and guys who hunt high fence is that the guys hunting the preserves are there for the sake of the dogs,not the kill.


Good point.

Joe


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> I've never been to a preserve but do buy birds to train the dog with.I think the primary difference between guys who hunt preserves and guys who hunt high fence is that the guys hunting the preserves are there for the sake of the dogs,not the kill.


That's what I used it for. Basically you're shooting chickens, but it's a great way to introduce a pup. I imagine I'll revisit the local preserve in the future if only to give my aging GWP one last go of it when that time inevitably comes.


----------



## vonfoust

I'm out. Have a great Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## 13third

Can definitely tell that bow season is over, the rut is kicking up around here. Pics my girlfriend has taken the past two mornings looking out the bedroom window of the house.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13third

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Not too shabby, 13! 

I just went an pulled a few cards and it's not very promising. Only decent buck is this 8pt that rolled through last Thursday. First time I've had him on camera so he must have traveled a bit for some ladies.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Haven't decided if I'm going to pull a cam or leave it yet. It's not a private area ,where the only one i have out is, but I usually get a little worried about 'losing' it when rifle season rolls around.

Good luck to those who can still archery hunt...16 degrees here right now and calling for possible single digits tomorrow morning. Heading to the range to check the rifle's within the hour. Haven't been out for a fall turkey as of yet but I'd have to say these temps aren't exactly calling my name to do so...:wink:


----------



## fap1800

It’s a bit chilly. That is all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Tomorrow morning is looking great weather wise.
While I wouldn’t shoot this guy, he seems to be in the area. I hope I can get some video from the stand.


----------



## nicko

Happy thanksgiving everybody and good luck to those out today for either deer or small game. I’ll be at it again tomorrow morning and Saturday. The Monday gun opener is looking wet down here which is a good or bad thing depending on how you look at it.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

fap1800 said:


> It’s a bit chilly. That is all.


My dad and I had gloves on while shooting at the range...was still a bit 'chilly' on the fingers.:wink:



nicko said:


> Happy thanksgiving everybody and good luck to those out today for either deer or small game. I’ll be at it again tomorrow morning and Saturday. The Monday gun opener is looking wet down here which is a good or bad thing depending on how you look at it.


I knew I forgot to say happy thanksgiving earlier! Good luck Nick. Ya, monday is sounding a bit wet, unless it's coming down rather heavy...i don't think many will miss being out though. Makes me miss our old spot with a roofed treestand of mine.

Me and my pop's are going out for turkey this afternoon...there still in the area were going to......somewhere.


----------



## nicko

AjPUNISHER said:


> My dad and I had gloves on while shooting at the range...was still a bit 'chilly' on the fingers.:wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew I forgot to say happy thanksgiving earlier! Good luck Nick. Ya, monday is sounding a bit wet, unless it's coming down rather heavy...i don't think many will miss being out though. Makes me miss our old spot with a roofed treestand of mine.
> 
> Me and my pop's are going out for turkey this afternoon...there still in the area were going to......somewhere.


Good luck getting a turkey on turkey day.

If it's raining on Monday, the treestand umbrella will be coming along for the day.


----------



## hrtlnd164

Just returned home last night from storm restorations in Butler Co. Seen multiple mature bucks locked down with does while covering the back roads. Seems the best part of the rut is landing right in between the seasons. Good luck next week, hope to get the time to jump in a stand with my bow. Happy Thanksgiving all.


----------



## nick060200

dougell said:


> Pa has some great pheasant hunting and it really isn't that easy.We'll be out tomorrow and saturday hunting them,pending the crappy weather.


Yeah it's not easy. If you dont have a dog your not shooting them. They are runners this year. You might get lucky but you wont be consistent. You have to have a dog if your serious about shooting pheasant. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunterbobbyt

Turkey hunt was brief as the 5 and 8 year old were done within the hour but the memories last forever!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Great pic^^


----------



## bowhunterbobbyt

jacobh said:


> Great pic^^


Thanks brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Four fawns so far. Figuring these single digit temps will keep the deer moving a bit longer this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

bobbyt- yep that’s a great pic!

I wimped out this morning, wasn’t quite ready for late season temps.
Maybe this afternoon.
Planned on sitting Monday morning with my bow, but looks like a washout.


----------



## nicko

Cold and quiet.


----------



## vonfoust

bowhunterbobbyt that is a fantastic picture.


----------



## bowhunterbobbyt

vonfoust said:


> bowhunterbobbyt that is a fantastic picture.


Thanks so much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunterbobbyt

Mathias said:


> bobbyt- yep that’s a great pic!
> 
> I wimped out this morning, wasn’t quite ready for late season temps.
> Maybe this afternoon.
> Planned on sitting Monday morning with my bow, but looks like a washout.


Thank you very much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Dead so far. Not even squirrels.


----------



## fap1800

One more yearling for a total of five. That was it. Nothing else moving. Will give it another go tomorrow morning before the rain. If I don’t get lucky then I suspect the orange army will render whatever bucks are out there nocturnal by the end of next week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

One good thing about the cold temps, firm ground.

Trying to talk myself into going out this afternoon....
Discouraging no deer moving today.


----------



## nicko

Stuck it out till 10:30 AM… Saw nothing,heard nothing. I’ll give it a shot again tomorrow… Monday looking like a washout.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Stuck it out till 10:30 AM… Saw nothing,heard nothing. I’ll give it a shot again tomorrow… Monday looking like a washout.


I like wash outs,,,for better late season..alot bucks left


----------



## 138104

Watched a deer parade at my place today. At least 20 does and 4 bucks were strolling through my place. Going to pull camera cards tomorrow and get the guns ready for Monday. [emoji16]


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Watched a deer parade at my place today. At least 20 does and 4 bucks were strolling through my place. Going to pull camera cards tomorrow and get the guns ready for Monday. [emoji16]


Bang bang!!!!




BANG!!!!!!


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Bang bang!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BANG!!!!!!


Only 2 bangs...my son first then me...haha!


----------



## Mathias

100% chance of rain Monday. Ahhhhhhhh.


----------



## Billy H

To bad it doesn’t rain everyday for the next two weeks.:yo:


----------



## skinner2

Billy H said:


> To bad it doesn’t rain everyday for the next two weeks.:yo:


I have to agree with you on this.


----------



## full moon64

Billy H said:


> To bad it doesn’t rain everyday for the next two weeks.:yo:


:darkbeer:


----------



## Mathias

Anyone need extra $$$?
Drive around my area upstate the next couple weeks and collect weasel P beer cans littering the roads, buy a new bow.


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> 100% chance of rain Monday. Ahhhhhhhh.





Billy H said:


> To bad it doesn’t rain everyday for the next two weeks.:yo:





skinner2 said:


> I have to agree with you on this.





full moon64 said:


> [emoji481]


Tuesday should be perfect for us heathens....haha [emoji6]


----------



## TauntoHawk

Scrapped hunting MD tomorrow for their opener, freezing rain and rain all day is enough to keep me home. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

One small buck sneaked through so far this morning. Hoping to see more movement with impending rain.


----------



## nicko

Dead here.


----------



## fap1800

Dead quiet so far here. I have a perfect wind just no deer.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Lockdown.


----------



## 13third

TauntoHawk said:


> Scrapped hunting MD tomorrow for their opener, freezing rain and rain all day is enough to keep me home.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Wondering if I shoulda done the same. Not a thing moving except squirrels so far,freezing rain is falling I’m dry thanks to the tree umbrella. Starting to wish it stuck out from the tree more though.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Lockdown.


Perhaps. I haven’t seen a doe in three days. Yearlings and little guys have been it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Tha goose hunters are having a field day. I can hear lots of volleys in the distance.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I figured the tree umbrella and iwom would do the trick the rub is once a shot is fired then I've got a whole world of work to do out in the rain.

An extra day with the family won out pretty handily.


13third said:


> Wondering if I shoulda done the same. Not a thing moving except squirrels so far,freezing rain is falling I’m dry thanks to the tree umbrella. Starting to wish it stuck out from the tree more though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

This should be the time of lockdown. Most doe should be ready right now. The rifle opener will the right time for buck to move on to next doe, doing a little searching. Tuesday will be perfect. My brother in law sent pics of a nice buck keeping a short distance from a doe, bedding every time she did on Wednesday. Seems about right for this week to be slow on movement. I also see more deer while driving, and they are all witching 50 yards of houses. To me that spells lockdown from past observations.


----------



## nicko

Calling it quits for this first half of the archery season. Nothing moving today and with the rain coming, I prefer to just pull this set down and get out of the woods now. Good luck to everybody still hanging in there.


----------



## perryhunter4

TauntoHawk said:


> Scrapped hunting MD tomorrow for their opener, freezing rain and rain all day is enough to keep me home.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


We did the same Taunto. glad we made that call last evening. I was out pulling treestands this morning and the back roads got bad here quickly.


----------



## perryhunter4

j.d.m. said:


> This should be the time of lockdown. Most doe should be ready right now. The rifle opener will the right time for buck to move on to next doe, doing a little searching. Tuesday will be perfect. My brother in law sent pics of a nice buck keeping a short distance from a doe, bedding every time she did on Wednesday. Seems about right for this week to be slow on movement. I also see more deer while driving, and they are all witching 50 yards of houses. To me that spells lockdown from past observations.


Noticed the same on way home in the evenings here this week. Saw three really nice bucks in the fields with doe at dark, all close to homes. Heck, one was literally standing right along the road staring across at a doe and just stood there as i stopped. Neither one moved, so I finally decided to drive on by.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Now I have to decide if it's worth driving out to just hunt tomorrow, the area I have scouted where I shot a bow buck is 3.5hrs. That's a lot of driving for one day of hunting when there's Christmas lights that need hanging.


perryhunter4 said:


> We did the same Taunto. glad we made that call last evening. I was out pulling treestands this morning and the back roads got bad here quickly.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Dead here.


check moon phase with your sightings and no sightings


----------



## nicko

https://ecosystems.psu.edu/research...Feed:+deer-forest-blog+(The+Deer-Forest+Blog)


----------



## Mathias

Hard for a buck to have a 8 square mile range here in overly populated SEPa. Too many Prius’s.


----------



## CBB

Well, the campers in for rifle season weren't too pleased we bought 52 acres and posted it. Looks like I wont be getting many Christmas Cards!! Lol! 

"We've been going through that property for 30 years." 

Well, not anymore. If it meant that much to you maybe you should have bought it!


----------



## nicko

CBB said:


> Well, the campers in for rifle season weren't too pleased we bought 52 acres and posted it. Looks like I wont be getting many Christmas Cards!! Lol!
> 
> "We've been going through that property for 30 years."
> 
> Well, not anymore. If it meant that much to you maybe you should have bought it!


Thumbs up!!!!&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Billy H said:


> To bad it doesn’t rain everyday for the next two weeks.:yo:


I can bet those opposed to bows say the same thing during archery season.:wink:

Surely there has to be fewer gun hunters out the last few years since the inclusion of crossbow's made it easier to get it done in archery season?

______

Was going to try for a turkey this morning before the rain...but in the end decided I was lazy...or...I shot enough in spring, and didn't go out. Decided the incoming rain made it a good day to swap out a card. Activity on cam has increased since Nov 13th with 4 doe...a button buck...2 spikes...a half rack...a 5 pt....and this 6,7 or 8pt? pictured below. Never got a better view of him then what is shown but it seems he's a scarred up veteran of many war's...


----------



## j.d.m.

I love seeing those studies Nick, helps keep focused to do longer sits during November, even though I rarely see anything mid day.


----------



## j.d.m.

CBB said:


> Well, the campers in for rifle season weren't too pleased we bought 52 acres and posted it. Looks like I wont be getting many Christmas Cards!! Lol!
> 
> "We've been going through that property for 30 years."
> 
> Well, not anymore. If it meant that much to you maybe you should have bought it!


I'm betting you will see those guys at some point on your new piece. Most guys aren't as easily deterred from a property they been hunting 30 yrs.


----------



## CBB

j.d.m. said:


> I'm betting you will see those guys at some point on your new piece. Most guys aren't as easily deterred from a property they been hunting 30 yrs.




I'm sure you're right. Not really looking forward to confrontations. Worst case when when we get the timber cut I will have my father in law bring his excavator up and pile the tops behind their camps to block access. That should get the job done!


----------



## Billy H

j.d.m. said:


> I love seeing those studies Nick, helps keep focused to do longer sits during November, even though I rarely see anything mid day.


This buck was moving literally mid day. Looks like he took a shot to the top of the shoulder. I’ve seen this one in the flesh twice this year. I’m 99.9 % sure who would’ve taken a shot like that, wish the guy would get out of the woods. He is a line sitter. Has a couple stand literally right on the line. Seriously thinking about hanging tarps next year. .


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Finally caught up on that Field & Stream crossbow thread. :mg:





Excerpts from some interesting reads. :moviecorn

https://www.mcall.com/sports/outdoors/mc-spt-archery-hunting-outdoors-20180903-story.html

PGC spokesman Travis Lau said that in 2017-’18, crossbows accounted for 61 percent of the overall archery deer harvest, while in 2014-’15 they were responsible for only 54 percent of the take. In contrast, annual overall archery harvests in recent years haven’t changed all that much. For example, in the 2017-’18 and 2016-’17 seasons, the archery harvest accounted for 34 percent of the overall statewide deer harvest, while in 2014-’15, that number was 32 percent.


https://www.pennlive.com/pa-sportsman/2018/03/deer_kill_up_again_in_2017-18.html

More antlered deer were killed by Pennsylvania hunters in the 2017-18 deer-hunting seasons, which ended in January, than in any year since antler restrictions were implemented in the 2002-03 seasons, according to the Pennsylvania Game Commission.

Deer hunters killed 163,750 antlered deer in the 2017-18 seasons, a 10 percent increase over the 149,460 killed in the 2016-17 seasons.

It was the second largest harvest of bucks since antler-restrictions were put in place for 2002-03, when hunters killed 165,416 bucks, and the 10th largest buck kill since the commission began using calculated harvests in 1986.

The overall deer harvest - 367,159 - also was up 10 percent. In the 2016-17 seasons, hunters harvested 333,254 deer.

In releasing the numbers for 2017-18, the Game Commission cautioned that in "comparing deer harvests over time, it's important to remember that deer and hunter numbers have changed from decade to decade.

"In the 1987-88 deer seasons, 16 percent of deer hunters took a legal buck. Ten years later, that rate increased to 19 percent. In the 2007-08 seasons, which were five years into antler restrictions, 15 percent of deer hunters took an antlered deer. In the 2017-18 seasons, more than 20 percent of deer hunters took an antlered deer."

http://blog.pennlive.com/pa-sportsman/2014/11/deer_hunting_seasons_in_pennsy.html

http://www.statecollege.com/news/lo...changed-archery-hunting-then-and-now,1478135/

https://www.outdoornews.com/2013/10/10/some-fret-about-high-crossbow-harvest/


----------



## PAbigbear

How tough these animals are always amazes me. This is a screenshot from a video. It almost appears someone took a near frontal shot through the neck and excited in this hole.


----------



## full moon64

Billy H said:


> This buck was moving literally mid day. Looks like he took a shot to the top of the shoulder. I’ve seen this one in the flesh twice this year. I’m 99.9 % sure who would’ve taken a shot like that, wish the guy would get out of the woods. He is a line sitter. Has a couple stand literally right on the line. Seriously thinking about hanging tarps next year. .
> View attachment 6662017


thats why when i hunt ,,sun up too sun down....I have more patience then most:thumbs_up


----------



## Billy H

PAbigbear said:


> View attachment 6662315
> 
> 
> How tough these animals are always amazes me. This is a screenshot from a video. It almost appears someone took a near frontal shot through the neck and excited in this hole.


I got a pic years ago of a young buck with an healed entry wound right behind the shoulder high and exit wound low on the other side. He was healthy as could be. How that deer didn’t die still baffles me. Wish I still had the pics.


----------



## nicko

Just got finished with final adjustments sighting in the evil thunder stick. The guy at the shooting bench next to smelled like booze ......before 9 o’clock on a Sunday morning… Hoo boy!!


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Just got finished with final adjustments sighting in the evil thunder stick. The guy at the shooting bench next to smelled like booze ......before 9 o’clock on a Sunday morning… Hoo boy!!


Steeped in tradition...that’s Pa deer hunting!


----------



## TauntoHawk

Doesn't take long at a public range to remember why the one day i actively avoid hunting is Monday opener.



nicko said:


> Just got finished with final adjustments sighting in the evil thunder stick. The guy at the shooting bench next to smelled like booze ......before 9 o’clock on a Sunday morning… Hoo boy!!


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Steeped in tradition...that’s Pa deer hunting!


Bucks n' beers


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Quarter sized group with the old 30-30 marlin at 100yds turkey day morning...gun is ready for freddy, I didn't however, get the rest of my 'stuff' rounded up yet.

My dad took a buck in rifle season that had an arrow lodged next to the spine, not a thing wrong with the deer and you would have never known the bit of arrow and broadhead were in there looking at it from the outside, completely healed. 
*Pulled this pic off another thread...tough critters indeed.*


*In lieu of the incoming rifle season...a little "gun porn-gun talk" for those who enjoy guns:mg:...*


----------



## Mathias

Saw my first shooter this afternoon in my backyard. Heavy, bone white rack. Where the heck has he been all season?
Despite the rain I’ll be sitting with my bow tomorrow morning. Easy 200 yard walk.


----------



## jacobh

I’ll be out in am at my moms. Rain starting around lunch i saw


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> I’ll be out in am at my moms. Rain starting around lunch i saw


Scott, you eat lunch at 5am?


----------



## Mathias

He’s on night shift


----------



## jacobh

Am I reading this wrong? LOL


----------



## nicko

Scott, I like your forecast better.


----------



## jacobh

Haha goes to show u Nick they have no clue LOL. Flip a coin I’ll take Heads haha


----------



## skezskoz

Mathias said:


> Saw my first shooter this afternoon in my backyard. Heavy, bone white rack. Where the heck has he been all season?
> Despite the rain I’ll be sitting with my bow tomorrow morning. Easy 200 yard walk.



I'll be doing the exact same thing except without the shooter buck around.


----------



## 138104

Here they come...haha!

Good luck to all who are braving the weather tomorrow, regardless of weapon.


----------



## fap1800

I planned on going out tomorrow, but started a project of repairing my hearth and found that it’s going to take quite a bit more work than I was expecting so needless to say, I’ll be working on that tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

Good luck guys this week, stay safe, keep tempers cool while engaging with guns on hand. I'll be at it starting Tuesday. Bow in hand, and possible Remington 760 hanging on the tree hook for that bruiser that stays outside of range.


----------



## nicko

I’m straight up rifle next two weeks. I love archery season but I look forward to gun season just as much. Bow is a more solo endeavor but gun season is social and about cameraderie.


----------



## bowhunterbobbyt

nicko said:


> I’m straight up rifle next two weeks. I love archery season but I look forward to gun season just as much. Bow is a more solo endeavor but gun season is social and about cameraderie.


Agreed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowdocdvm

Good luck to those headed out. Praying for a safe fruitful hunt!!


----------



## Billy H

RAIN ,,We could really use some rain here in the southeast. Wind as well. We could use some 20 to 30 MPH gust. Two weeks of that should put us right about where we need to be. :elf_moon:


----------



## bghunter7311

Billy H said:


> RAIN ,,We could really use some rain here in the southeast. Wind as well. We could use some 20 to 30 MPH gust. Two weeks of that should put us right about where we need to be.


Right on I’m hoping for terrible weather hopefully some 12 year old looking to tag his first deer gets cold and wet early loses interest and doesn’t hunt again so there will be more deer I may or may not shoot.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Father called me last night and poked and prodded until I agreed to go with for just a few hours of wet (he just wants help hauling out). He's got a little place outside ontelanee public on a farm that doesn't allow rifles and is buffered by safety zone on the boarding public. Usually the absurd amount of guys do a good job shoving a few waves of deer around the little ridge and hollow we have access to. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Looks like Scott was right










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

bghunter7311 said:


> Right on I’m hoping for terrible weather hopefully some 12 year old looking to tag his first deer gets cold and wet early loses interest and doesn’t hunt again so there will be more deer I may or may not shoot.


Or maybe that little 12 year old will pick up a bow.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Yep you're a hunter sometimes that's a bow sometimes gun, I enjoy all types and weapons as well. One common thing I like in all seasons is solitude which can be far more difficult to achieve this time of year. Gun season especially today just bring out a lot of non hunter/sportsman for firearm recreation day and that is what I generally avoid. I'm looking forward to the family hunt on the last weekend upstate with my wife out.


nicko said:


> I’m straight up rifle next two weeks. I love archery season but I look forward to gun season just as much. Bow is a more solo endeavor but gun season is social and about cameraderie.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## justinc535

Billy H said:


> Or maybe that little 12 year old will pick up a bow.


Agree with you to a point, there are too many unskilled guys that don't really know the ins and outs of hunting, in the woods during PA rifle and blasting away at the first brown thing that moves, it's dangerous imo. That being said, I'm all for any weapon that anyone chooses to use in a lawful manner. I'm 28 and have never shot a buck with anything but a bow (have taken doe with a gun). As I'm generally tagged out though at this point and logged 130 hours during archery without connecting, and just had double knee surgery last Monday, I'm happily sitting on the ground right now beside my quad with a gun as I can barely walk. It does have its small perks that you have to consider. Bow hunting is tough for very young, elderly, and the disabled. This coming from a guy who has been shooting a bow since I was 7 years old and shooting in leagues since I picked up my first bow. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## justinc535

I still despise much that I see go on during PA rifle and I do dread it, don't think I don't get where you're coming from. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Crossbow, the gateway gun? You didn't specify Billy

Now the little guy is already getting used to safeties and scopes.. What is that, a tripod in the blind; well he might as well.... Oh there it is he's back to using firearms one day a year to get out of going to school. His father said something political about him not being able to hunt Sundays and the kid losing interest with overlap from school sports.


I'm trying to list hot button topics for each shot volley I hear but I can't keep up.


Billy H said:


> Or maybe that little 12 year old will pick up a bow.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Just finished my first beer. Better pick up the pace if I want to kill this 6 pack before the rain starts. 

BURP!!!!!


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> Or maybe that little 12 year old will pick up a bow.


Or a cross bow!


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Just finished my first beer. Better pick up the pace if I want to kill this 6 pack before the rain starts.
> 
> BURP!!!!!


Shoot the one in the middle...lol!


----------



## Billy H

Please forgive me for having a bias for bow hunting. After all this IS a bow hunting site. Post all the gun stuff you please. I find it entertaining. But why bust my balls. It's not like I'm on a gun hunting site posting about rain 

Kudos to you Matt for dragging out the bow.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I've hunted a handful of states there is truly nothing like our first day of rifle.


justinc535 said:


> I still despise much that I see go on during PA rifle and I do dread it, don't think I don't get where you're coming from.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Billy sorry, it's hard to gest in proper form online. I mean nothing by it, full respect for the bow only guys. It's more of a you have to laugh to keep from crying at times today in the woods. 

I've seen 4 bucks so far and a button head. I'm almost positive the one 4pt got shot the second he rounded the corner off the property from me. Sure he could have had brows I didn't see at 15yds and maybe it was a shot at another deer.


Billy H said:


> Please forgive me for having a bias for bow hunting. After all this IS a bow hunting site. Post all the gun stuff you please. I find it entertaining. But why bust my balls. It's not like I'm on a gun hunting site posting about rain
> 
> Kudos to you Matt for dragging out the bow.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Only 1 deer silhouetted against the firs to dark to tell. Squirrels and geese.
Another hour then taking a ride to shoot the new Primes again.

Nicko pound them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

As far as youth hunting, I hate the ‘he had to shoot something or he’d lose interest “ mindset.
I preferred to instill the hard work, perseverance and determination mindset.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Only 1 deer silhouetted against the firs to dark to tell. Squirrels and geese.
> Another hour then taking a ride to shoot the new Primes again.
> 
> Nicko pound them!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shooting CT3 and CT5? Looking forward to your thoughts on them.


----------



## justinc535

TauntoHawk said:


> Billy sorry, it's hard to gest in proper form online. I mean nothing by it, full respect for the bow only guys. It's more of a you have to laugh to keep from crying at times today in the woods.
> 
> I've seen 4 bucks so far and a button head. I'm almost positive the one 4pt got shot the second he rounded the corner off the property from me. Sure he could have had brows I didn't see at 15yds and maybe it was a shot at another deer.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Agree, I'd love to be in a tree with a bow right now and I have a ton of respect for the hunters doing that.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Perry24 said:


> Shooting CT3 and CT5? Looking forward to your thoughts on them.


I love the 5 but want to give the 3 a fair test and compare the two.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Steady rain now. Saw a spike and that's it. Also forgot to put my Blizzard caps on my scope. Added challenge for the day!


----------



## nicko

I should have bought light beer… I’m full.


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> I should have bought light beer… I’m full.


Let’s stay on topic Nick :darkbeer:


----------



## TauntoHawk

Rookie move. Shooting really slowed, few rain drops but hasn't opened up yet


nicko said:


> I should have bought light beer… I’m full.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## skezskoz

Sat for a couple hours with the bow this morning. Had a fawn come in and bed down right in front of me for about an hour but that was it. Nice calm morning and no rain. Only heard 2 shots in the distance so I'm sure by now they're frustrated and walking through the woods yelling.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> Cheers
> View attachment 6658247


That looks like JD honey....


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Just finished my first beer. Better pick up the pace if I want to kill this 6 pack before the rain starts.
> 
> BURP!!!!!


6-pack????? you should be half way through a 30pack of busch pounders by now!!! So disappointed....


----------



## fap1800

I talked to my dad who was out this morning. Very few shots so that is promising to hear. He had a mature mutant 8 walk by. Said his beams were thick and a touch past his ears. Only problem was that none of his tines were bigger than a half inch so the deer isn’t legal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Only seen one small buck. Son finally woke up and joined me around 9:30. He is not a morning person...


----------



## Billy H




----------



## yetihunter1

Billy H said:


> View attachment 6663675


Billy I'm proud of you for finding a way to enjoy gun hunting! You will be warmer than most guys! haha


----------



## 138104

Damn, that is a sweet stand! I am becoming a human icicle, but too stubborn to give up.


----------



## nicko

Took a nap and now off to get more beer. 

Very quiet opening day. Heard very few shots in the distance, rain picked up so we got out of the woods by 10 o’clock, went to a diner, had breakfast. Between the three of us, we saw absolutely nothing. No movement and could not get anything up on its feet. Oh well, today will just be the appetizer before our trip up to Potter at the end of the week.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Someone please inform me if there is a picture that better captures the essence of the Monday after Thanksgiving in Pennsylvania better. I took this as I was driving to work, 30yds off the right side of the road, left side is a safety zone for a school.

I can't be sure but I thought I saw an extension cord and a George Foreman grill in there with him.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 6bloodychunks

TauntoHawk said:


> Someone please inform me if there is a picture that better captures the essence of the Monday after Thanksgiving in Pennsylvania better. I took this as I was driving to work, 30yds off the right side of the road, left side is a safety zone for a school.
> 
> I can't be sure but I thought I saw an extension cord and a George Foreman grill in there with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk




notice the beer bottle in the foreground hahahaha


----------



## TauntoHawk

That's how you find your way back out in the dark in a pinch, notice no trees to put tacks on. Smart thinking, you don't want to get lost while finding the solitude that only being 97 feet into nature can bring.


6bloodychunks said:


> notice the beer bottle in the foreground hahahaha


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Had a doe and small buck sneak through some thick stuff. A slight break in the rain...hope it lasts!


----------



## nicko

Weather is miserable here in Chester county. Glad we packed it in early. 

Good luck perry.


----------



## BGM51

nicko said:


> Weather is miserable here in Chester county. Glad we packed it in early.
> 
> Good luck perry.


Miserable up here in potter also. Raining all day. Gusty winds. Then lost power on top of that. Power back on now. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Clearing out in a hour or so


----------



## Billy H

jacobh said:


> Clearing out in a hour or so


Party pooper.


----------



## jacobh

Haha Billy my weatherbug changed after I wrote that too lol. Sitting at my moms waiting for the rain to slow. If not oh well


----------



## jlh42581

TauntoHawk said:


> That's how you find your way back out in the dark in a pinch, notice no trees to put tacks on. Smart thinking, you don't want to get lost while finding the solitude that only being 97 feet into nature can bring.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I drove through a state forest to get to work and saw more of that than you could possibly comprehend. I chuckled for a second then reminded myself the next time i start *****ing about pressure there is none. Most people out there are relying on 100% pure luck. Thats ok, if thats how they enjoy it, i dont have that type of patience.


----------



## fxdwgkd

TauntoHawk said:


> Someone please inform me if there is a picture that better captures the essence of the Monday after Thanksgiving in Pennsylvania better. I took this as I was driving to work, 30yds off the right side of the road, left side is a safety zone for a school.
> 
> I can't be sure but I thought I saw an extension cord and a George Foreman grill in there with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Not sure if that is funny or just plain ass scary

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Depends if your house is on the other side of that rise which there were several.


fxdwgkd said:


> Not sure if that is funny or just plain ass scary
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

Billy H said:


> View attachment 6663675


Bill you see any your hot tub?glad you had your orange on AT cops are cruising


----------



## nicko

The only plus from today is we saw nobody hunting illegally on the property. Rest of this season? Who knows.


----------



## jacobh

Billy u better get your vest on before u get pinched for not enough orange!!! Lol


----------



## Mathias

40mph winds Wednesday.


----------



## skinner2

Mathias said:


> 40mph winds Wednesday.


Sounds fantastic.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> 40mph winds Wednesday.


Joy....thats the day i have off this week to hunt!


----------



## vonfoust

Rained almost all day here. I think I heard 2 shots all day. Very happy my son stuck it out with me all day except for the hour and a half we went in to eat and stick our clothes in the dryer for a bit. He's turning into a hunter I think.


----------



## TauntoHawk

One of my wife's Co workers I occasionally give some meat to back in youth season asked me about processers wanting to take his step son out. I told him to just call me I don't have anyone to recommend since I've always done my own but I can show him the ropes and save them some money should they be successful. His son ended up not getting a deer but the guy got myself his first buck and ended a 20yr drought of his own. Called me at work all excited "I shot a buck and it's gutted but now what? is that offer still open and what about a taxidermist?"

I met him at my dad's garage right after work and caped the deer for him while he contacted and found a taxi, hung the deer in our walk in for aging. Real nice buck 21in inside spread 9pt 23-24in beams buck only weighted 139 dressed which was a little surprising. Deer was shot in the Strasburg area. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

TauntoHawk said:


> One of my wife's Co workers I occasionally give some meat to back in youth season asked me about processers wanting to take his step son out. I told him to just call me I don't have anyone to recommend since I've always done my own but I can show him the ropes and save them some money should they be successful. His son ended up not getting a deer but the guy got myself his first buck and ended a 20yr drought of his own. Called me at work all excited "I shot a buck and it's gutted but now what? is that offer still open and what about a taxidermist?"
> 
> I met him at my dad's garage right after work and caped the deer for him while he contacted and found a taxi, hung the deer in our walk in for aging. Real nice buck 21in inside spread 9pt 23-24in beams buck only weighted 139 dressed which was a little surprising. Deer was shot in the Strasburg area.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Very cool of you to do that and congrats to the hunter! Seems like there were a good number of successful hunters today.


----------



## nicko

TauntoHawk said:


> One of my wife's Co workers I occasionally give some meat to back in youth season asked me about processers wanting to take his step son out. I told him to just call me I don't have anyone to recommend since I've always done my own but I can show him the ropes and save them some money should they be successful. His son ended up not getting a deer but the guy got myself his first buck and ended a 20yr drought of his own. Called me at work all excited "I shot a buck and it's gutted but now what? is that offer still open and what about a taxidermist?"
> 
> I met him at my dad's garage right after work and caped the deer for him while he contacted and found a taxi, hung the deer in our walk in for aging. Real nice buck 21in inside spread 9pt 23-24in beams buck only weighted 139 dressed which was a little surprising. Deer was shot in the Strasburg area.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


My guess is the low body weight is the result of a buck at the tail end of the rut that spent his waking hours in search of does and little to no time eating. I’ve read that bucks can lose a significant amount of body weight during the rut. I shot a buck (gun) on 12/2/2008 that my taxi scored at 138. Dressed body weight was 133 lbs. Post-rut body weight.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I've always seen that hold true but for his rack frame he wasn't real long in the body or built in the shoulders, didnt even have that big of hooves. If you had covered the rack I'd swear it was a 2.5yr old deer.


nicko said:


> My guess is the low body weight is the result of a buck at the tail end of the rut that spent his waking hours in search of does and little to no time eating. I’ve read that bucks can lose a significant amount of body weight during the rut.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

TauntoHawk said:


> One of my wife's Co workers I occasionally give some meat to back in youth season asked me about processers wanting to take his step son out. I told him to just call me I don't have anyone to recommend since I've always done my own but I can show him the ropes and save them some money should they be successful. His son ended up not getting a deer but the guy got myself his first buck and ended a 20yr drought of his own. Called me at work all excited "I shot a buck and it's gutted but now what? is that offer still open and what about a taxidermist?"
> 
> I met him at my dad's garage right after work and caped the deer for him while he contacted and found a taxi, hung the deer in our walk in for aging. Real nice buck 21in inside spread 9pt 23-24in beams buck only weighted 139 dressed which was a little surprising. Deer was shot in the Strasburg area.


*sounds like an outstanding buck to end a drought with!* 



TauntoHawk said:


> I've always seen that hold true but for his rack frame he wasn't real long in the body or built in the shoulders, didnt even have that big of hooves. If you had covered the rack I'd swear it was a 2.5yr old deer.


I don't think I've ever seen a wild Pa deer with a rack of that size at only 2.5yrs old...but I guess it's possible i did and i didn't know it? I have seen pen raised bucks with extremely impressive racks for there ages...so with the right feed and genetics.

What do the teeth in his mouth tell you?


*TODAY's outing...*

I heard my first shot of the day at 6:22am. How the hell could they tell what they were looking at(using truck headlights!)? I had a doe walk by me at 6:17 this morn, 40 yds away from me and had she not been at the top of a hill and silhouetted I wouldn't have known what sex it even was!

I counted 32 shots today...mostly distant with 18-20 of them by 8:00-8:30am. I know of atleast 1 buck that was taken...a 9pt...a short drive down the road from where we were. I may have had the same buck just out of bow range early in october...then again maybe not.
While 32 shots may sound like a lot, i believe i counted over twice that while hunting the same area the first day last year.

Although it rained most of the day where i was...it was never much more then light. I'm thinking the fair weather crowd must have stayed inside today or quit early?

I stayed out all day and sat the same spot dark to dark. Saw 4 doe...1 of which was a fawn. Had 2 adult doe at 15yds for almost 20 minutes until 7am and didn't see my 4th and last deer for the day until 4:08pm, which was the fawn.

My In-law got mostly soaked but had shooting where he was...he missed a 10pt a few times at around 400yds, for atleast part of 'it' the buck stood there staring in his direction.

I'll be back it on Tuesday...


----------



## 138104

About time to go sway in a tree. Gusts up to 20 mph. Good luck to all heading out!


----------



## Billy H




----------



## dougell

It was a miserable day weather wise but my son and I had the deer on their feet and each of us saw 20+ throughout the day.We still have crunchy snow so it was tough getting decent shots.We hunted all DMAP areas and actually saw three hunters throughout the day which is unusual.Jordan filled his last DMAP tag for the one spot and killed another doe at last light in another DMAP area.I had no desire to shoot a doe,saw three pretty nice bucks but the eye piece on my scope fogged up on the only one I had a good shot at.A kid winged a spike first thing in the morning and came by Jordan and me.He saw it limping but didn't finish it off.


----------



## 138104

Had a bunch of deer running about 75 yds to my left. Two were bucks, but never got a good look at them. Wind died down a bit.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I'd have to agree I just found it fascinating that a farm country flat land deer was smaller in every way other than antler size then the two mountain deer I took this year with half the inches he had on top. 

His jaw was pretty stiff when it got to me and with going to taxi I wasn't forcing anything to take a good look but I'm not great at judging between 2.5 and 3.5 on teeth anyways and he definitely wasn't an ancient deer on the down hill. Maybe he was a picky eater or on some bogus KETO diet


AjPUNISHER said:


> *sounds like an outstanding buck to end a drought with!*
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen a wild Pa deer with a rack of that size at only 2.5yrs old...but I guess it's possible i did and i didn't know it? I have seen pen raised bucks with extremely impressive racks for there ages...so with the right feed and genetics.
> 
> What do the teeth in his mouth tell you?
> 
> 
> *TODAY's outing...*
> 
> I heard my first shot of the day at 6:22am. How the hell could they tell what they were looking at(using truck headlights!)? I had a doe walk by me at 6:17 this morn, 40 yds away from me and had she not been at the top of a hill and silhouetted I wouldn't have known what sex it even was!
> 
> I counted 32 shots today...mostly distant with 18-20 of them by 8:00-8:30am. I know of atleast 1 buck that was taken...a 9pt...a short drive down the road from where we were. I may have had the same buck just out of bow range early in october...then again maybe not.
> While 32 shots may sound like a lot, i believe i counted over twice that while hunting the same area the first day last year.
> 
> Although it rained most of the day where i was...it was never much more then light. I'm thinking the fair weather crowd must have stayed inside today or quit early?
> 
> I stayed out all day and sat the same spot dark to dark. Saw 4 doe...1 of which was a fawn. Had 2 adult doe at 15yds for almost 20 minutes until 7am and didn't see my 4th and last deer for the day until 4:08pm, which was the fawn.
> 
> My In-law got mostly soaked but had shooting where he was...he missed a 10pt a few times at around 400yds, for atleast part of 'it' the buck stood there staring in his direction.
> 
> I'll be back it on Tuesday...


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Haven't seen a deer since 7:45, so taking a short break and then heading back out. Was getting sea sick in my stand. [emoji1785]


----------



## yetihunter1

Perry24 said:


> Haven't seen a deer since 7:45, so taking a short break and then heading back out. Was getting sea sick in my stand. [emoji1785]


Yeah, I think I am gonna leave the stand at home tomorrow and just still hunt my way through some public pieces. I am out of Dramamine haha


----------



## 12-Ringer

Potter County Stud

Buddies have a camp on 49...








It was shot with a rifle


----------



## jlh42581

12-Ringer said:


> Potter County Stud
> 
> Buddies have a camp on 49...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was shot with a rifle



Brad G?


----------



## dougell

No,but he shot a monster.Brad's was a huge 8 point that was between 7.5 and 8.5 years old.


----------



## dougell

Here's Brad's buck


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> Here's Brad's buck
> View attachment 6665479


Wow! Which county?


----------



## PAbigbear

nicko said:


> Wow! Which county?


Potter


----------



## Mathias

Nice bucks, Potter is producing some nice bucks!


----------



## 138104

Those are some great bucks!

My day finished with a big-bodied deer 35 yds away at sunset. Was only a 4 pt, no brow tines. He got downwind from me and then blew and alerted any and all deer in the county. Meanwhile, my son was chilling on the couch. Said he need time to relax after school...smh!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*Nice Potter Bucks!*


I wasn't sure my dad was even going to go at first this morn...as he said "probably not going to see anything".

Didn't snow enough here to coat more then a dusting on a few low fields.

Didn't head in till light enough to see this morn. 6:45am i saw 2 doe.......2 minutes later i heard the first shot of the day.

Heard my 6th shot of the day at 8:33.....honestly, i was starting to dose off but that sure woke me up in a hurry. Here we go i thought, that sounded like my old man...gonna be butchering tonight! 
BUT As deer often do, it came in from an unexpected direction and was behind him. He just happened to turn and see a deer walking...limping every step some 30yds away. 
Instead of continuing on the same path it was traveling it cut towards him...he saw it was a buck with a small rack...but couldn't tell if it was legal. 
The buck closed to 10yds (i saw the tracks) and ended up standing behind a large tree between the 2 of them for roughly 20 minutes! I figured the buck saw or smelled something to stand where it did for so long but who knows?
...before getting a better look the buck may have finally caught a whiff or noticed some movement and turned to run back the way he came. Only then did pop's get a look and saw the buck was a 6 or 7pt...and fired off a shot. Buck ran off and stopped to look back briefly before continuing on it's way. Never touched him...as for the limp...maybe he tweaked a hemi running yesterday...was stiff or was nicked by a bullet. Pops saw no obvious wound but maybe he got grazed on the back of the lower leg yesterday. Said he ran off just fine! 

My dad saw no other deer the rest of the day. Before parting from him, instead of jokingly going for the knife and then his shirt tails......i said "probably not going to see anything...right":wink:

Back at my spot...starting bout 10:44am, i heard a volley of 21 shots lasting the duration of the next half hour+. First i thought what they hell are they shooting at, and then... if anything comes this way it's going to take it about 20-30 minutes to get this far. 
Right before noon 3 nice doe came in from that direction panting a bit and ended up standing as close as 15yds. A doe fawn came from the opposite direction, passed them...got in the creek and went down stream? Mind you the creek isn't that deep but what the hell.
The trio moved on and about a half hour later a bb came up the creek, got out and went up the bank, passing by 25yds away.

3:20pm i saw 3 more deer... 2 more doe and a bb, running to me as though the devil himself was on there rear ends. This group crossed the creek and the closest doe ends up standing 6-7yds away from me. I'm starting to think I should make this more sporting saturday and bring the bow if they gonna keep getting this close. This group started going on past and I didn't continue watching them as i was more worried bout what they running from as i couldn't choot a doe anyways?...but never saw another deer or anything orange come from that way. Maybe the branches and stuff falling from the sky spooked dem form der beds. I was hunting on the ground and at dark i got up to leave when i noticed one of those doe had ran by me so close i could have touched her...

Heard 29 or so shots for the day...saw 8 deer: 3 large doe...2 medium doe...2 bb and 1 doe fawn.

Won't be going back to that spot till saturday. Still debating if i'm gonna go out tomorrow for atleast the morning.....or not. Virtually no wind protection in the rbottom where i would go, for me or the deer.


----------



## Mathias

*** Tennessee ***
Killed today on daughters farm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> Potter County Stud
> 
> Buddies have a camp on 49...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was shot with a rifle





dougell said:


> Here's Brad's buck
> View attachment 6665479


Stud Potter County bucks, DAMN! Congrats to the hunters.

Is Brad G a forum member here, or do all you guys know him?


----------



## jacobh

Nice buck Matt. That yours or another guys?


----------



## Matt Musto

Brandywine Valley SPCA is with Annette Rodgers.Like Page
17 hrs · 
BREAKING: We just took in 18 German Short Hair Pointers (8 puppies, 10 adults) and 1 adult English Setter in need of re-homing. The dogs are receiving medical exams and spay/neuter, and some will be available for adoption as soon as tomorrow. We’re able to step up for larger intakes like this thanks to kind donors like you. And today only on #GivingTuesday, your donation will be matched by a generous donor until we reach $10,000 in donations. Donate now: https://bvspca.org/form/givingtuesday.html

I just copied this off of Facebook. I know a bunch of you guys are GSP fans.


----------



## Mathias

jacobh said:


> Nice buck Matt. That yours or another guys?


Family member. They are LOADED with deer. Next year I’ll spend considerably more time down there.


----------



## dougell

Matt Musto said:


> Stud Potter County bucks, DAMN! Congrats to the hunters.
> 
> Is Brad G a forum member here, or do all you guys know him?


I know Brad Personally.I don't think he's a member here but he has another board on his own.


----------



## dougell

Matt Musto said:


> Brandywine Valley SPCA is with Annette Rodgers.Like Page
> 17 hrs ·
> BREAKING: We just took in 18 German Short Hair Pointers (8 puppies, 10 adults) and 1 adult English Setter in need of re-homing. The dogs are receiving medical exams and spay/neuter, and some will be available for adoption as soon as tomorrow. We’re able to step up for larger intakes like this thanks to kind donors like you. And today only on #GivingTuesday, your donation will be matched by a generous donor until we reach $10,000 in donations. Donate now: https://bvspca.org/form/givingtuesday.html
> 
> I just copied this off of Facebook. I know a bunch of you guys are GSP fans.


I'm a huge GSP fan but don't think I could handle two without a prescription of prozac


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> I'm a huge GSP fan but don't think I could handle two without a prescription of prozac


lol


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> lol


It's funny until they knock you unconscious.Our dog is affectionate,listens good and fairly well behaved in the house.At the same time,she's extremely enthusiastic,in your face at all times and very often a PIA.Basically,your typical year old GSP.Her attitude quickly changes when she sees a gun and hunting cloths.She goes crazy and has this loud,long, drawn, out whine that's non-stop until we get to where we're hunting.Saturday,I take her out in the pouring rain.I leash her until we get past the gates and then I let her burn a little energy off on the way to the fields.I had her on the leash,with my shotgun slung over my left shoulder and was digging in my pocket for some shells.She decides to take off around me.and the leash pulled against the stock,causing the rib on the barrel to drill me on the side of my eye.I saw stars and had a gash that probably could have used a few stitches.I could tell she felt bad though lol.You have to really like dogs and appreciate them to own a GSP.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> It's funny until they knock you unconscious.Our dog is affectionate,listens good and fairly well behaved in the house.At the same time,she's extremely enthusiastic,in your face at all times and very often a PIA.Basically,your typical year old GSP.Her attitude quickly changes when she sees a gun and hunting cloths.She goes crazy and has this loud,long, drawn, out whine that's non-stop until we get to where we're hunting.Saturday,I take her out in the pouring rain.I leash her until we get past the gates and then I let her burn a little energy off on the way to the fields.I had her on the leash,with my shotgun slung over my left shoulder and was digging in my pocket for some shells.She decides to take off around me.and the leash pulled against the stock,causing the rib on the barrel to drill me on the side of my eye.I saw stars and had a gash that probably could have used a few stitches.I could tell she felt bad though lol.You have to really like dogs and appreciate them to own a GSP.


I think even POPE125 would agree that we need pictures of this! BillyH might pay for them :set1_rolf2:


----------



## dougell

It was raining so I didn't realize it was actually blood running down my face.When I got back to the truck after we got done hunting,I was like,holy crap.She licked it and made it all better though.


----------



## vonfoust




----------



## Billy H

Pope could relate I'm sure. He has a GSP. All hunting dogs share a common trait. They are " Happy Idiots"


----------



## j.d.m.

Billy H said:


> Pope could relate I'm sure. He has a GSP. All hunting dogs share a common trait. They are " Happy Idiots"


This is so true for my hound/ lab mix/ mut. He is the absolute happiest idiot I know. As soon as we grab plastic shopping bag, he thinks we are going for a walk, starts that intense barking, spins in circles, jumps on everything, can't even sit still long enough to get his harness on if he actually does get to go along. Gets that long drawn out howl/ bark going that pierces the ears.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Two of them together are nuts trust me...Storm has a few loose screws for sure...he's much more eager to please than Fawn, but he refuses to point anything...instead barks and chases...driving me nuts...had him around some champion dogs on Sunday hoping something might rub off...more like they all ran away...a couple of the dogs I trained and their owners looked at me like I was nuts with this one...its a challenge that I'll have to dedicate some more time too I guess. Fawn on the other hand, is gem, but she listens because she's obedient, Storm listens because he wants to please but have yet to find a reward that satisfies....he'll retrieve a dummer across the pond, drop it off at my feet and then take off running around wagging his tail and barking...of the 4 I've owned and dozens I've trained, I've never encountered one with this much energy...


----------



## dougell

I'm no expert on bird dogs or a field trial trainer.I treat my kids,dogs and horses all the same.I just use repetition,consistency and positive reinforcement.Do what I expect and I'm easy.Defy me and I'm a miserable sob.I think every animal has it's own individual characteristics but I also think the blood lines make a huge difference.When I picked this pup,I picked the most aggressive female in the litter because chicks dig me and I didn't walk a candy arse as a hunting dog.She's the easiest dog I've ever trained and has an insane prey drive.She's obsessed with anything that has feathers and she's learning her job and figuring out everything on her own.Other than basic commands,we haven't taught this dog anything.The more we have her on live birds the better she gets.Other than come,stay and hold,I do very little with her in the field.We worked with her holding a point on chukars but everything else has just been live training in the field.I keep her reined in pretty close and now she rarely works out more than 50 yards from us.I was a little concerned with her retrieves in the beginning part of the season.She'd find the bird,rough it up pretty bad and then do a couple victory laps before bringing it in.I really didn't do anything different but the last couple of times out,we shot a bunch of birds over her and she brought them all strait back after making sure they were dead lol.I think they just figure a lot out on their own the more you have them out.She finally realized that the sooner she brings them back,the sooner she can find another one.I keep telling my son that he has to have patience and he has to trust his dog.She's teaching him more than he can ever teach her.That's what it's all about in my opinion.


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Nice bucks, Potter is producing some nice bucks!


big woods hunting,,my favorite:darkbeer:


----------



## 12-Ringer

Funny what the smell of cheese does to this nut


----------



## dougell

The bucks are getting big and old in the north central part of the state.AR and having less deer and more food certainly played a role but the absolute lack of pressure is the key.It's hard to really describe how little pressure there actually is.My son and I strictly hunt DMAP areas that are open to anyone.We don't sit and post.We move constantly with me doing small,slow,pushes or we still hunt,depending on the weather and snow.In a typical day,we cover some pretty big areas and very rarely ever run into another hunter.It's a stark contrast to what it was like 30 years ago.There's deer dying of old age up here.


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> The bucks are getting big and old in the north central part of the state.AR and having less deer and more food certainly played a role but the absolute lack of pressure is the key.It's hard to really describe how little pressure there actually is.My son and I strictly hunt DMAP areas that are open to anyone.We don't sit and post.We move constantly with me doing small,slow,pushes or we still hunt,depending on the weather and snow.In a typical day,we cover some pretty big areas and very rarely ever run into another hunter.It's a stark contrast to what it was like 30 years ago.There's deer dying of old age up here.


One day I'll make the trek up there with the 308. Kinda ironic that I have all this western hunting gear I've accumulated over the years. I plan, train and countdown the days to hunt somewhere out west and right under my nose is a mountainous playground that's a mere 4+ hour drive. I wonder what the wife would say if I decide to cut out of work early on Friday, the 7th and hunt for the day on Saturday.


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> ......I wonder what the wife would say if I decide to cut out of work early on Friday, the 7th and hunt for the day on Saturday.


 Sometimes it is better to beg for forgiveness than to ask for permission.


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> One day I'll make the trek up there with the 308. Kinda ironic that I have all this western hunting gear I've accumulated over the years. I plan, train and countdown the days to hunt somewhere out west and right under my nose is a mountainous playground that's a mere 4+ hour drive..........


 There is more public land in the northern tier of the state than you could ever hunt in your lifetime. Some of it is ridiculously steep and unforgiving but there is an immense amount of land up there that is open to the public.


----------



## BGM51

Another Potter County buck. From the west branch area out side of Galton.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER




----------



## nicko

Bruce and Joe, no more pics of Potter/north central PA bucks. The crowds will come back. 

How is the weather shaping up there Bruce? My crew will be driving up Friday afternoon. Snow on the ground?


----------



## pa.hunter

nicko said:


> Bruce and Joe, no more pics of Potter/north central PA bucks. The crowds will come back.
> 
> How is the weather shaping up there Bruce? My crew will be driving up Friday afternoon. Snow on the ground?


:darkbeer:


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Bruce and Joe, no more pics of Potter/north central PA bucks. The crowds will come back.


Aprroximately a 2 1/2 hr drive or so for me...thinking of going out tomorrow......but still in columbia county.:wink:


----------



## BGM51

Last two days snow showers and steady winds 20 gusting to 40. Friday calling for snow and rain showers in the morning. Sat afternoon calling for steady rain. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BGM51

Plenty of snow on the ground. Lot if drifting do to the wind.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nuke-shtr

dougell said:


> The bucks are getting big and old in the north central part of the state.AR and having less deer and more food certainly played a role but the absolute lack of pressure is the key.It's hard to really describe how little pressure there actually is.My son and I strictly hunt DMAP areas that are open to anyone.We don't sit and post.We move constantly with me doing small,slow,pushes or we still hunt,depending on the weather and snow.In a typical day,we cover some pretty big areas and very rarely ever run into another hunter.It's a stark contrast to what it was like 30 years ago.There's deer dying of old age up here.



No deer up here.... those pics all came from Pittsburgh... or Philadelphia...
Best to stay down there where u all are....

Nothing to see up here in gods country. 😳😳


----------



## PAbigbear

BGM51 said:


> Another Potter County buck. From the west branch area out side of Galton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


That one didn't take long to get around. Had him at 43 yards on October 30 even though there was nothing between us but air I just lack the confidence to make that shot 100% of the time. I litteraly got sick to my stomach today when I got the text.


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Sometimes it is better to beg for forgiveness than to ask for permission.


True, but the ‘ole lady is pretty tolerant of my absences beginning in early September. I could drive up early Saturday after getting a few hours of sleep and then drive back that same night. It would be a long day for sure, but a mini adventure nonetheless. Might have to ponder this one a bit more. [emoji848] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Dang, _that’s _ a stud :mg:


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> .... I could drive up early Saturday after getting a few hours of sleep and then drive back that same night. It would be a long day for sure, but a mini adventure nonetheless. Might have to ponder this one a bit more. [emoji848]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve done that.......4.5 hours each way. It’s a lonnnng day. I won’t do it again. You spend more time in the car than you do hunting. It Requires a lot of coffee.


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> I’ve done that.......4.5 hours each way. It’s a lonnnng day. I won’t do it again. You spend more time in the car than you do hunting. It Requires a lot of coffee.


Unfortunately I can’t get out of work that Friday to make it more worthwhile so I might just have to make it work for the one day. 8 hours of hunting and 9 hours of driving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> The bucks are getting big and old in the north central part of the state.AR and having less deer and more food certainly played a role but the absolute lack of pressure is the key.It's hard to really describe how little pressure there actually is.My son and I strictly hunt DMAP areas that are open to anyone.We don't sit and post.We move constantly with me doing small,slow,pushes or we still hunt,depending on the weather and snow.In a typical day,we cover some pretty big areas and very rarely ever run into another hunter.It's a stark contrast to what it was like 30 years ago.There's deer dying of old age up here.


Love it up there Doug. Everytime I'm up there the amount of game I see is impressive. Hope to get a place up there soon


----------



## Matt Musto

fap1800 said:


> One day I'll make the trek up there with the 308. Kinda ironic that I have all this western hunting gear I've accumulated over the years. I plan, train and countdown the days to hunt somewhere out west and right under my nose is a mountainous playground that's a mere 4+ hour drive. I wonder what the wife would say if I decide to cut out of work early on Friday, the 7th and hunt for the day on Saturday.


Colin it's worth the trip. probably can find a cheap place to crash for the night too


----------



## fap1800

Matt Musto said:


> Colin it's worth the trip. probably can find a cheap place to crash for the night too


I floated it to the missus last night and she approved so I'm heading up early AM Saturday. I tentatively have a spot picked out that I'm somewhat familiar with. Not expecting much, but that's the fun in it. If I do somehow come across a legal buck then it's icing on the cake.


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> I floated it to the missus last night and she approved so I'm heading up early AM Saturday. I tentatively have a spot picked out that I'm somewhat familiar with. Not expecting much, but that's the fun in it. If I do somehow come across a legal buck then it's icing on the cake.


Cool! Which county are you hitting?


----------



## 12-Ringer

BUSTED!!!!!!

Buddies in KS got a road hunting poacher!!!....CO and LEO arrived quickly after they made the call and the dirtbags were busted with .17hmr and spot light, admitted to shooting from the car onto the farm...at least two dirtbags feel the pinch. The CO had a HUGE 8 ~160" in the bed of the truck that he confiscated from an earlier poacher and put another in jail for shooting his robo-deer 3x from the road....rifle season opened yesterday and this guy nabbed three in just his small little area.....what's wrong with people?

Joe


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Cool! Which county are you hitting?


Lyman Run area in Potter. Only reason I picked SSF is because I'm somewhat familiar with the area from camping and hiking up there this past summer.


----------



## vonfoust

Saturday is my last day for awhile as I will be traveling quite a bit over the next month for work. The weather is 100% chance of rain. I will be out there with the rain gear on again. This year has absolutely been teh worst year I can remember for rain. It feels like every Saturday has been raining. When I put the rain gear away Saturday night I hope to not see it again at least until this deer season is over mid January.


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


> BUSTED!!!!!!
> 
> Buddies in KS got a road hunting poacher!!!....CO and LEO arrived quickly after they made the call and the dirtbags were busted with .17hmr and spot light, admitted to shooting from the car onto the farm...at least two dirtbags feel the pinch. The CO had a HUGE 8 ~160" in the bed of the truck that he confiscated from an earlier poacher and put another in jail for shooting his robo-deer 3x from the road....rifle season opened yesterday and this guy nabbed three in just his small little area.....what's wrong with people?
> 
> Joe


Well done!


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> BUSTED!!!!!!
> 
> Buddies in KS got a road hunting poacher!!!....CO and LEO arrived quickly after they made the call and the dirtbags were busted with .17hmr and spot light, admitted to shooting from the car onto the farm...at least two dirtbags feel the pinch. The CO had a HUGE 8 ~160" in the bed of the truck that he confiscated from an earlier poacher and put another in jail for shooting his robo-deer 3x from the road....rifle season opened yesterday and this guy nabbed three in just his small little area.....what's wrong with people?
> 
> Joe


That's cool but I wonder why they'd use a .17hmr?The last day of bear season two guys wiped out on icy road and wrapped their truck around a tree less than a mile from my house.My buddy is a cop and was one of the first on the scene.They had 5 big buck heads in the back of the truck with no tags.I have no idea what the outcome was because both guys were hurt real bad.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> BUSTED!!!!!!
> 
> Buddies in KS got a road hunting poacher!!!....CO and LEO arrived quickly after they made the call and the dirtbags were busted with .17hmr and spot light, admitted to shooting from the car onto the farm...at least two dirtbags feel the pinch. The CO had a HUGE 8 ~160" in the bed of the truck that he confiscated from an earlier poacher and put another in jail for shooting his robo-deer 3x from the road....rifle season opened yesterday and this guy nabbed three in just his small little area.....what's wrong with people?
> 
> Joe


That's cool but I wonder why they'd use a .17hmr?The last day of bear season two guys wiped out on icy road and wrapped their truck around a tree less than a mile from my house.My buddy is a cop and was one of the first on the scene.They had 5 big buck heads in the back of the truck with no tags.I have no idea what the outcome was because both guys were hurt real bad.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> That's cool but I wonder why they'd use a .17hmr?The last day of bear season two guys wiped out on icy road and wrapped their truck around a tree less than a mile from my house.My buddy is a cop and was one of the first on the scene.They had 5 big buck heads in the back of the truck with no tags.I have no idea what the outcome was because both guys were hurt real bad.


Apparently the tactic out there is a couple small caliber rounds (to help conceal sound) to the chest/stomach and then speed away which allows the poachers to seek cover and the deer often do NOT die in the open field where anyone investigating the sound may see the downed deer and a recovery with lights later in the night....too bad they don't 5% of that thinking into something positive....glad they got caught, that warden out there is a first class guy has responded EVERY time we've called and he coves a lot of territory close to the MO/KS border...catches a lot of guys poaching in KS during MO's rifle season and trying to get the deer across the board to say it was shot in MO....he stopped me once as I was leaving the East side of the farm...the PA tag in the Ford tucked in behind an old barn on private ground enticed him enough to stake it out until I emerged after dark. My dumbass left my licenses and permit in my other pack and I thought I was in for it....nope, followed me around the section to the house and allowed me to show him my credentials. Really down to earth guy, who has a job that most only complain about, but chose to show a non-resident some courtesy.

Joe


----------



## dougell

Glad they got caught.Where I live it was always a poachers paradise.It seems to have slowed down considerably over the past several years but that's only because most of the career poachers are either dead or too old to hold a gun.It's easier for the younger generation to just play fortnite.


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> Glad they got caught.Where I live it was always a poachers paradise.It seems to have slowed down considerably over the past several years but that's only because most of the career poachers are either dead or too old to hold a gun.It's easier for the younger generation to just play fortnite.


Ugh...Fortnite. I can't wait for that game to run its course in this house. My oldest is borderline obsessed with it.


----------



## dougell

fap1800 said:


> Ugh...Fortnite. I can't wait for that game to run its course in this house. My oldest is borderline obsessed with it.


LOL.It's a disease.I always took pride in the fact that my kids were outside or too busy with sports or something else to play video games.Last Christmas my son talked me into getting him a PS4 and it's been a nightmare ever since.When the weather is decent,he's outside but with all the rain and crappy weather over the past 4 months,my patience with fortnite is at an all time low.


----------



## kbob

12-Ringer said:


> BUSTED!!!!!!
> 
> rifle season opened yesterday and this guy nabbed three in just his small little area.....what's wrong with people?
> 
> Joe


Unfortunately some people's lives are defined by whether or not they get a deer. Their lives are so pitiful that they have nothing else to define their stature in life other than killing a deer. There are so many other important factors that define a worthy life but some folks just can't see them or attain them.


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> LOL.It's a disease.I always took pride in the fact that my kids were outside or too busy with sports or something else to play video games.Last Christmas my son talked me into getting him a PS4 and it's been a nightmare ever since.When the weather is decent,he's outside but with all the rain and crappy weather over the past 4 months,my patience with fortnite is at an all time low.


Sounds very familiar. My son plays it on the Xbox. We got it for him, but only allowed him to play sports games or something like Minecraft. He begged for us to download Fortnite. Big mistake! All say this, it works as a good bargaining chip. You don't want to clean your room? Okay...no Fortnite. Lol!


----------



## dougell

A five pack to the head is also a good bargaining chip.Phones and video games have completely ruined the productivity level of this country.


----------



## nicko

Doing wash and packing for our three day gun trip in Potter. I’ve always known I carry a lot of crap for bow hunting and I when look at the pile of what I have compiled for a gun trip vs. bowhunting trip, the difference is ridiculous. It’s part of the reason why I look forward so much to gun season. In it’s most basic format, hunting with a gun is your rifle and your pack..... shoulder them up, get up, and go. I have a couple fixed stands set up and I’ll keep a smaller and lighter weight harness in my pack but I really like the minimalist approach that comes with gun hunting. 

By this point in the season, I need a break from the bow hunting grind.... hunting with a gun is a nice change of pace.


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> A five pack to the head is also a good bargaining chip.Phones and video games have completely ruined the productivity level of this country.


AT has been known to ruin my productivity. :wink:


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Doing wash and packing for our three day gun trip in Potter. I’ve always known I carry a lot of crap for bow hunting and I when look at the pile of what I have compiled for a gun trip vs. bowhunting trip, the difference is ridiculous. It’s part of the reason why I look forward so much to gun season. In it’s most basic format, hunting with a gun is your rifle and your pack..... shoulder them up, get up, and go. I have a couple fixed stands set up and I’ll keep a smaller and lighter weight harness in my pack but I really like the minimalist approach that comes with gun hunting.
> 
> By this point in the season, I need a break from the bow hunting grind.... hunting with a gun is a nice change of pace.


good luck Nick


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> BUSTED!!!!!!
> 
> Buddies in KS got a road hunting poacher!!!....CO and LEO arrived quickly after they made the call and the dirtbags were busted with .17hmr and spot light, admitted to shooting from the car onto the farm...at least two dirtbags feel the pinch. The CO had a HUGE 8 ~160" in the bed of the truck that he confiscated from an earlier poacher and put another in jail for shooting his robo-deer 3x from the road....rifle season opened yesterday and this guy nabbed three in just his small little area.....what's wrong with people?
> 
> Joe


I love it when you hear LEO sets up the robo-deer and pinches yahoos popping off at it from the road in their cars. Dopes.


----------



## TauntoHawk

fap1800 said:


> I floated it to the missus last night and she approved so I'm heading up early AM Saturday. I tentatively have a spot picked out that I'm somewhat familiar with. Not expecting much, but that's the fun in it. If I do somehow come across a legal buck then it's icing on the cake.


Make sure you get up and go. That was my plan last weekend, after bailing on Saturdays ice and rain my plan was to wake up at 2 drive 3.5hrs to my spot in MD hunt all day Sunday and drive home. When it came time I didn't get up, boy was I upset the rest of Sunday.


There's a lot more to the northeast then back yard and urban hunting, give me adventure in the big woods and I'm happy regardless of weapon. 



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

TauntoHawk said:


> Make sure you get up and go. That was my plan last weekend, after bailing on Saturdays ice and rain my plan was to wake up at 2 drive 3.5hrs to my spot in MD hunt all day Sunday and drive home. When it came time I didn't get up, boy was I upset the rest of Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a lot more to the northeast then back yard and urban hunting, give me adventure in the big woods and I'm happy regardless of weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


That is usually me, I make a plan to go big on a hunt, then usually I'm beat from work, and I don't have the enthusiasm to go, so I don't, then kick my self later in day or next day when I'm more refreshed. Such as life. My plan was to be up north all week this week, then the time came to go, and with all the wind, and extra flooding that they got up there, I decided to stay home, now I wished I had just gone. At least the wife was happier that I'm here, and just hunt mornings and evenings locally. Hunting isn't as good, but hey, never know when 15 other hunters get a buck on the move and he gets in front me.


----------



## fap1800

TauntoHawk said:


> Make sure you get up and go. That was my plan last weekend, after bailing on Saturdays ice and rain my plan was to wake up at 2 drive 3.5hrs to my spot in MD hunt all day Sunday and drive home. When it came time I didn't get up, boy was I upset the rest of Sunday.
> 
> 
> There's a lot more to the northeast then back yard and urban hunting, give me adventure in the big woods and I'm happy regardless of weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Right now I’m all in. I think my biggest challenge will be forcing myself to bed at a reasonable hour Friday night unless I can find someway to weasel out of work Friday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

What I should have done was leave right after the kids went down and slept a few in the car when I got there. Anytime I need to get up at a early time like that I can't fall asleep then left with only an hour or two.

I'm usually all in for the punishment but I guess the fairly full freezer and fridge full of leftover turkey made me soft. I knew the wife wanted to do Christmas lights too but she wouldn't ever ask me to stay home.


fap1800 said:


> Right now I’m all in. I think my biggest challenge will be forcing myself to bed at a reasonable hour Friday night unless I can find someway to weasel out of work Friday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

TauntoHawk said:


> What I should have done was leave right after the kids went down and slept a few in the car when I got there. Anytime I need to get up at a early time like that I can't fall asleep then left with only an hour or two.
> 
> I'm usually all in for the punishment but I guess the fairly full freezer and fridge full of leftover turkey made me soft. I knew the wife wanted to do Christmas lights too but she wouldn't ever ask me to stay home.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Venison in the freezer tends to dampen my drive a bit.


----------



## fap1800

TauntoHawk said:


> What I should have done was leave right after the kids went down and slept a few in the car when I got there. Anytime I need to get up at a early time like that I can't fall asleep then left with only an hour or two.
> 
> I'm usually all in for the punishment but I guess the fairly full freezer and fridge full of leftover turkey made me soft. I knew the wife wanted to do Christmas lights too but she wouldn't ever ask me to stay home.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I considered that. Leave around 9 and get up there at 1. I’d probably end up sleeping a bit more. I’m a night owl. I’ll go out Saturday here and probably won’t be in bed before 11. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alancac98

kbob said:


> Unfortunately some people's lives are defined by whether or not they get a deer. Their lives are so pitiful that they have nothing else to define their stature in life other than killing a deer. There are so many other important factors that define a worthy life but some folks just can't see them or attain them.


Actually, I think it has to do with laziness more than being defined by whether or not they get a deer. they usually don't post their pics of their kills (some idiots do). It is easier to spot a field from the comfy confines of their truck and shoot than it is to get up early in the morning, trek out into the woods and actually hunt for them. People have gotten very lazy, yet our country continuously caters to the lazy. That's why you can now shop on line at Wal-Mart, have someone shop for you, and just go and open your trunk and they will even load it into your car. Disclaimer - I have no problem with those who just can't get around due to age or disability, but when you see a 20 or 30 something y.o. standing by the car on their cell phone as someone loads it up, you think about how lazy they are that they can't even shop for themselves. sorry for the little rant, but it's what I see and feel. I know others see convenience and to each his own I guess.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

alancac98 said:


> Actually, I think it has to do with laziness more than being defined by whether or not they get a deer. they usually don't post their pics of their kills (some idiots do). It is easier to spot a field from the comfy confines of their truck and shoot than it is to get up early in the morning, trek out into the woods and actually hunt for them. People have gotten very lazy, yet our country continuously caters to the lazy. That's why you can now shop on line at Wal-Mart, have someone shop for you, and just go and open your trunk and they will even load it into your car. Disclaimer - I have no problem with those who just can't get around due to age or disability, but when you see a 20 or 30 something y.o. standing by the car on their cell phone as someone loads it up, you think about how lazy they are that they can't even shop for themselves. sorry for the little rant, but it's what I see and feel. I know others see convenience and to each his own I guess.


*^^^ I agree*, we are often a lazy society. Alot of the credit for that can be taken by the endless advances in technology we now have...

My nephew, now 14yrs old, is glued to his ipad (or whatever the hell it is) and his xbox one...and has been since he was much younger. He also has a cellphone...and lacks any interest in hunting or being outside all that much in general. I don't blame him as for one thing he's allergic to mosquito bites.:mg:

I rather like online shopping...it lead to the demise of many a store (i still miss blockbuster for example)...but remains almost the only way to find certain things at all anymore. Far easier to search online then drive to endless stores only to find out they don't have what your looking for.

*I do not own a cellphone...but* owning one could be useful at times. For one, *I enjoy seeing the live from the stand updates with pictures and such that some post on here.* But too many people seem to be joined at the hip to there phones from what i see...

*Deer hunting does not define me...but I enjoy hunting for them and anything else i pursue a great deal.* When the seasons to hunt them grow nearer my passion turns into more of an obsession. I think most hunters who hunt seriously...feel a similar way? Where I used to live, you could go out the back door and walk in the woods. My mom has said it many times over they years...that when i was 4yrs old i would disappear for hours off in the woods by myself. I don't recall what i was doing but being in the woods has been a lifelong obsession with me and I wouldn't have it any other way.

I'll be out hunting tomorrow with my pops, and if we get lucky and i post a pic or 2 on here does that make me an _idiot_?

*Today's hunt*
I was going to wait for a bit more light before i walked in this morning...but i didn't and spooked a deer out right off the bat that i never got a good look at. Hunted till 10:30 before i had to go home for awhile without seeing anything else. Back out this afternoon and saw 4 doe and a bb. 2 of which walked passed me while hunting from the ground within 30yds. Logged 2 all day sits this week + 6 hrs today...seen 18 deer so far but no antlers yet...

Did not hunt yesterday as planned...i was *lazy*...and my bed felt damn comfy.

Looks like those of us in the central part of the state and east of it will be rain free until late afternoon or after dark...according to the weatherman. *Good luck to those heading out tomorrow!*


----------



## j.d.m.

I was out tonight for a few hours. Had 2 people let it rip at last light. Not sure if they connected, but they were close to me. I was with bow in hand though, and hoping some deer would scramble into the section I was hunting. No luck though. I was in 5c, so most likely yearlings were getting shot at. (Common for this property). Next week it's back up to 3b with doe being open.


----------



## Billy H

j.d.m. said:


> I was out tonight for a few hours. Had 2 people let it rip at last light. Not sure if they connected, but they were close to me. I was with bow in hand though, and hoping some deer would scramble into the section I was hunting. No luck though. I was in 5c, so most likely yearlings were getting shot at. (Common for this property). Next week it's back up to 3b with doe being open.


Going to give it a go in 5C with bow tomorrow.


----------



## nicko

Deer camp 2018.


----------



## Mathias

Billy H said:


> Going to give it a go in 5C with bow tomorrow.


Good luck, Monday for me.


----------



## TauntoHawk

That looks nicer then the backseat of my car lol


nicko said:


> Deer camp 2018.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

A first for me. Leaving this morning to come home and get my son after he is done with SAT's. Took the long way around so i could see how many cars/trucks and where. A guy had his truck parked off teh side and walked about 50 yards down the road, set up a folding chair on the side of the road. He had to move it for me to get through. Rolled down the window and asked if he saw anything yet. Nope, not yet.


----------



## fap1800

Had a spike go by shortly after sunrise. That was it. I can't even buy a doe sighting. No shots either...just echoes off in the distance. I'm not sure I even want to go out this afternoon.


----------



## jacobh

Best year in years for sightings for me. I’m telling u guys this EHD and vex I think is more wide spread and taking a toll. Was like that for like 3 years for me. Now all of a sudden deer are starting to come back. Could be wrong but just a observation


----------



## KylePA

jacobh said:


> Best year in years for sightings for me. I’m telling u guys this EHD and vex I think is more wide spread and taking a toll. Was like that for like 3 years for me. Now all of a sudden deer are starting to come back. Could be wrong but just a observation


Weird all the deer from my area must have moved to you[emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

jacobh said:


> Best year in years for sightings for me. I’m telling u guys this EHD and vex I think is more wide spread and taking a toll. Was like that for like 3 years for me. Now all of a sudden deer are starting to come back. Could be wrong but just a observation


Sorry, not sure what you’re saying? I know there are no deer in Limerick, I read it here!


----------



## jacobh

Just call it how I see it like past years. Like ive said others will see it and poof read the comments


----------



## rogersb

I got out Monday for a few hours with a first time hunter and then because of work I couldn't get out at all this week. I thought I would get done today around 2 and get out, but nope, not home until 5. Hopefully next week I'll put another doe in the freezer. 

Good luck to anyone still heading out next week and great job to anyone who connected this week!


----------



## Mathias

Disclaimer *not archery related.
Son’s bud sent this to him today. Cool encounter while duck hunting Pa. Deke’s fooled Wile E. too


----------



## j.d.m.

Awesome. Nice job on the coyote. I'm looking forward to Monday and Tuesday. Weather looks good for once, as long as this weekend doesn't flood out everything again for the 7th time this year. I swear, the deer have moved off because of too much water. They don't like bedding in it, and ag fields around still have corn up because they can't get in the fields. I don't think I've ever been this excited for next season,,,this early in current season. I almost can't wait for this season to just be done, and start preps for next year. Just one of those years.


----------



## Mathias

Yeah, I’m already looking forward to Spring, working my land, new food plots. This year was a washout in more ways than one.


----------



## nicko

First day in Potter was a bust. Four of us and not one deer seen. Drifted snow that was above your knees in areas.....exhausting to walk through all day. Barely any other hunters out today which is odd up here for the 1st Saturday. Lots of fresh sign so we just have to adjust. Monday is a new day.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Watcha planting next year Matt, I'm going to recommend adjustments on the 4 plots I helped my dad put in on his brothers in 3C last year.



Mathias said:


> Yeah, I’m already looking forward to Spring, working my land, new food plots. This year was a washout in more ways than one.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

I’m planting all clover in the spring. In my existing plots and 2 new ones. May change some up later in the year.


----------



## skinner2

Sounded like they were hammering the deer pretty good in my area. At least until it started to rain.


----------



## Mathias

Ugggghhhh 1 more week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

U mean another month and a half


----------



## AjPUNISHER

One of the slowest and quietest combined harvest Saturday's I've ever been part of, if not the most.

A more typical of me 'story time' will have to wait till tomorrow when my eyes will stay open...but i did get a doe today...only deer i saw all day. nightnight...lol


----------



## 12-Ringer

Not slow everywhere...Toms Deer Processing In Galeton has 140 hanging this morning including a few studs!!! He’s not taking any more until he gets his current situation under control. He was in at 6:00am this morning when my my uncle swing through to pick up his buck.


----------



## Ebard22

Pretty much all processors in Erie county are turning people away. It was a war zone yesterday.


----------



## full moon64

Ebard22 said:


> Pretty much all processors in Erie county are turning people away. It was a war zone yesterday.


omg and week left:angry1:


----------



## 6bloodychunks

first day i could get outside in the daylight,

thank god i can shoot pigeons with airguns on sunday 

POW!


----------



## Billy H

Perched in 5C with the bow.


----------



## Matt Musto

fap1800 said:


> Sounds very familiar. My son plays it on the Xbox. We got it for him, but only allowed him to play sports games or something like Minecraft. He begged for us to download Fortnite. Big mistake! All say this, it works as a good bargaining chip. You don't want to clean your room? Okay...no Fortnite. Lol!


My son has run through the Fortnite curse. It was almost a year long but he has moved on and is back playing Madden against his friends. I was at wits end with Fortnite and felt there was something in the program that was addicting these kids lie crack. There is hope.


----------



## dougell

We headed up on friday to my brothers house in 3C with two 3c tags each.Saturday morning put Jordan and my brother in some stands along a long ravine that was recently salvage cut for ash and I went around to get some deer moving.Jordan didn't have long to wait and drilled a doe in the neck as several deer snuck by.My bother decided to put a drive on and Jordan spotted a doe way out in this cleacut as we were walking around to get set up.He pulled up to shoot and I stopped him because I figured it was close to 200 yards.I knew he'd get plenty of chances and didn't want to blow everything out with a tough shot.He was confident so I told him to






at least sit down and rest on his knee.Well,he couldn't see the deer so he stood up,took a deep breath and dropped it right where she stood off hand.I didn't have a range finder but paced it off and came up with 186 paces.In any event,it was a hell of a shot.By 12:30,all four of our our doe tags were filled.No bucks big enough to shoot even though my brother has trail cam pictures of several.I'm not sure how mnay deer we ended up each seeing but it was a lot.My brother sat in the same area from dark til dark on monday and saw one spike all day.Very little shooting and what shooting there was was all off in the disatnce.


----------



## fap1800

Great job, Doug! 

I think you mentioned this before, but what caliber rifle is your son using? I think you said it was a Kimber, but I can't remember the caliber. .243?


----------



## dougell

It's a kimber Montana in .308.He didn't like the grey stock so I had it film dipped for him.


----------



## goathillinpa

Doug, I was just looking at exact gun your son uses because it is so light. Any complaints at all with it?


----------



## dougell

No,I actually have 5 of them.I bought that rifle for him the day after he was born.I started using it and liked it so much that I bought another one in a 300wsm.He used a .243 the first two years and started using the .308 when he was 9.Since he started using it,I had to by myself another one in .308 lol and also bought us each .223's in the same gun.I put the same scope on his .223 as his .308 and adjusted both triggers to 2.25 lbs.I load him several hundred rounds of .223 every winter so he can practice whenever he wants.I have some gongs set up and he just burns through rounds offhand at 100 yards all summer long.When a deer makes the mistake of stepping out in front of him,there's generally meat laying there.We hunt very steep,remote areas and I spend most of my time walking so I want a light gun.A few years ago,I had a .338 federal made out of his model 7 action,when it was a .243.It's light and accurate but it's not as light as a kimber.I'm gonna sell the .338 federal and have my .308 rebored to a .338 federal after the season ends.That's a pretty cool caliber that's good for deer and bear in the type of areas where we hunt.


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> No,I actually have 5 of them.I bought that rifle for him the day after he was born.I started using it and liked it so much that I bought another one in a 300wsm.He used a .243 the first two years and started using the .308 when he was 9.Since he started using it,I had to by myself another one in .308 lol and also bought us each .223's in the same gun.I put the same scope on his .223 as his .308 and adjusted both triggers to 2.25 lbs.I load him several hundred rounds of .223 every winter so he can practice whenever he wants.I have some gongs set up and he just burns through rounds offhand at 100 yards all summer long.When a deer makes the mistake of stepping out in front of him,there's generally meat laying there.We hunt very steep,remote areas and I spend most of my time walking so I want a light gun.A few years ago,I had a .338 federal made out of his model 7 action,when it was a .243.It's light and accurate but it's not as light as a kimber.I'm gonna sell the .338 federal and have my .308 rebored to a .338 federal after the season ends.That's a pretty cool caliber that's good for deer and bear in the type of areas where we hunt.


Interesting. My son is 9 now. He shoots .223, but hasn't progressed in a higher caliber. My dad bought him a Ruger Model 1 in 6.5 Swede when he was born, but that gun weighs a ton. My mountain rifle happens to be a Savage LWH in 308. Comes in at less than 7lbs with scope (VX2 2-7) and a Harris bi-pod. Might load him up some low recoil loads for that and see how he handles it.


----------



## bghunter7311

fap1800 said:


> Interesting. My son is 9 now. He shoots .223, but hasn't progressed in a higher caliber. My dad bought him a Ruger Model 1 in 6.5 Swede when he was born, but that gun weighs a ton. My mountain rifle happens to be a Savage LWH in 308. Comes in at less than 7lbs with scope (VX2 2-7) and a Harris bi-pod. Might load him up some low recoil loads for that and see how he handles it.


.223 will kill deer at most 9 year olds shooting distances. The .243 is a great youth rifle if you are in the market for a new one.


----------



## 12-Ringer

.308 is a great caliber for a deer rifle...


----------



## dougell

When he was 9,I loaded him some 125gr accubonds with 34gr of IMR 3031.It was pretty mild but still dropped deer with authority.Now he's shooting 150gr Barnes ttsx with a stiff load of varget.It's amazing how much more they can do and handle as each season progresses.That's what makes it fun.The advantage of a feather light rifle is that they can start shooting them offhand much sooner.He stopped carrying a shooting stick when he was 10.It's interesting because when he was 6,he couldn't even hold and shoot a pellet gun.


----------



## dougell

bghunter7311 said:


> .223 will kill deer at most 9 year olds shooting distances. The .243 is a great youth rifle if you are in the market for a new one.


I bought my son a .223 for Christmas a few years ago.He wanted to kill a deer with it so I loaded up some 55gr Barnes ttsx just out of curiosity.Over the last few years,he killed I think three deer with it and I killed one.All went strait down and even passed through but we really had to search to find the wounds.I wouldn't be afraid to use it if it's all I had but wouldn't want to depend on a blood trail either.If you reload,I'd start with something bigger like a .308 or 7mm-08 or even a 6.5 creedmoore.It just gives you more versatility down the road.My son started with a .243 and the two of us shot a bunch of deer with it.I wasn't overly impressed with it and we used three different loads.Still,it's not a bad rifle to start a youth with.I'd rather spend the money up front and get him a really nice rifle that he'll use forever.


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> When he was 9,I loaded him some 125gr accubonds with 34gr of IMR 3031.It was pretty mild but still dropped deer with authority.Now he's shooting 150gr Barnes ttsx with a stiff load of varget.It's amazing how much more they can do and handle as each season progresses.That's what makes it fun.The advantage of a feather light rifle is that they can start shooting them offhand much sooner.He stopped carrying a shooting stick when he was 10.It's interesting because when he was 6,he couldn't even hold and shoot a pellet gun.


Awesome. I'll try that, Doug. My antelope/mule deer cartridge is 129gr Sierra Game Kings. I used IMR 3031 for those as well.


----------



## dougell

You're doing the right thing getting him behind a .223.The muzzleblast scares more kids than the recoil and getting them used to that is important.He'll be fine.


----------



## DBowers01

fap1800 said:


> Awesome. I'll try that, Doug. My antelope/mule deer cartridge is 129gr Sierra Game Kings. I used IMR 3031 for those as well.


For a .308, try H4895 and 130gr Hornady SP's. I started at 33gr for my son and bump it up 1gr each time I load a new batch. I'm up to 37gr now. For comparison I use 46gr with a 125gr NBT from a Competitor Corp 16" .308W. At this point it's about equal to a 30-30 and he's used it out to 120yds on deer with great success.


----------



## fap1800

DBowers01 said:


> For a .308, try H4895 and 130gr Hornady SP's. I started at 33gr for my son and bump it up 1gr each time I load a new batch. I'm up to 37gr now. For comparison I use 46gr with a 125gr NBT from a Competitor Corp 16" .308W. At this point it's about equal to a 30-30 and he's used it out to 120yds on deer with great success.


Thanks for sharing. I appreciate it.


----------



## dougell

The H4895 reduced loads are also good.Basically you just start at 60% and work your way up.


----------



## PAbigbear

fap1800 said:


> Lyman Run area in Potter. Only reason I picked SSF is because I'm somewhat familiar with the area from camping and hiking up there this past summer.


Did you make your trip up?


----------



## Mathias

Sat with my *bow* :wink: this afternoon. I saw 12-15 deer, surprised me. All does and fawns however.
Thankin’ bout git tin one of them thar 30 aught sixes, what kinda bullets should I used? :smile: :angel:


----------



## fap1800

PAbigbear said:


> Did you make your trip up?


I'm planning on going this Saturday. I'll only get to hunt until 2 or so. The wife unfortunately had her wires crossed and committed us to a Christmas party so I need to be home around 6:30.


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> Sat with my *bow* :wink: this afternoon. I saw 12-15 deer, surprised me. All does and fawns however.
> Thankin’ bout git tin one of them that 30 aught sixes, what kinda bullets should I used?


Ya needs to git one of them dum there fast ones. Not sure of da name but theys got a deer on da box. Yous can pick em up at Walmart for $20. Is usually gets two or tree boxes for da weekend.


----------



## Mathias

Ooooweeee, now were talking archree hunter!


----------



## TauntoHawk

Man this place is anarchy without Pope around in rifle season.

I made the promise I can keep my wife warm hunting this weekend, I see lows in the teens up state... Tall order for a lady who's cold in our own home

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Sat with my *bow* :wink: this afternoon. I saw 12-15 deer, surprised me. All does and fawns however.
> Thankin’ bout git tin one of them thar 30 aught sixes, what kinda bullets should I used? :smile: :angel:


I sat with my BOW this morning. Had similar results, saw 9 deer, does and fawns as well. All before 10:00 AM. Best day for numbers I’ve had this year. If I were a-gun hunting I reckon there would have been lots of blood and filled tags. NAH!! not my cup of tea.


----------



## fap1800

TauntoHawk said:


> Man this place is anarchy without Pope around in rifle season.
> 
> I made the promise I can keep my wife warm hunting this weekend, I see lows in the teens up state... Tall order for a lady who's cold in our own home
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Yeah it’s gonna be cold. I’m bringing my Kuiu Guide set and puffy and will just keep moving. Hopefully I don’t freeze to death. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

TauntoHawk said:


> Man this place is anarchy without Pope around in rifle season.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Quote from Pope. Guns are for guys that can’t get it done with a bow.


----------



## full moon64

Billy H said:


> Quote from Pope. Guns are for guys that can’t get it done with a bow.


yep u got that right Bill


----------



## Sight Window

I passed on a doe with two very young fawns tonight and saw on spike with a limpy front foot


----------



## Billy H

full moon64 said:


> yep u got that right Bill


I put my deer hunting guns away years ago. it’s bow or nothing for me. Would rather eat the tag than use a gun. I think there is a lot of us out there like that, but maybe only a few that post on this thread.


----------



## full moon64

Billy H said:


> I put my deer hunting guns away years ago. it’s bow or nothing for me. Would rather eat the tag than use a gun. I think there is a lot of us out there like that, but maybe only a few that post on this thread.


sold all my deer rifles and shot guns years ago,I'm with you Bill


----------



## optimal_max

Billy H said:


> Quote from Pope. Guns are for guys that can’t get it done with a bow.


I guess bows are for guys who can't get it done bare-handed?


----------



## fap1800

Billy H said:


> I put my deer hunting guns away years ago. it’s bow or nothing for me. Would rather eat the tag than use a gun. I think there is a lot of us out there like that, but maybe only a few that post on this thread.


I completely get that and agree to a point, but honestly, I find getting out and putting boot leather to ground and logging miles much more enjoyable that sitting hours in a stand. Ever since I started chasing elk with a bow, I've soured on stand hunting. I find it difficult. The waiting grates on me, but that's what you have to do down here when there's no vast areas of public. I'm just merely scratching an itch going up north this weekend and if I don't see a deer, then no worries. Just getting out and climbing the mountain is what's really fun for me and not looking at the same familiar timber for 4 hours straight. And I haven't shot a deer here since '16 so tag soup is not big deal. I ate a nice hearty $1,300 bowl of elk tag soup in September where xbows are legal during archery. Still toted the bow. If I could only have one animal and method to hunt the rest of my life, it would be hands down chasing elk with a bow. If I could do that for a month straight, I wouldn't miss deer hunting one bit.


----------



## Beavsteve

I take time off work to hunt with a bow but if I still have my tag come rifle season then I’m toting the gun on the Saturday’s. I haven’t done it much the past 15 years but when I do it is still a lot of fun. If I was hunting my own or private land I would consider hunting with my bow. It’s nice to still hunt once in awhile and cover some ground. Too each their own I guess. Any of you guys killed a buck during the firearms season with your bow?


----------



## skinner2

Billy H said:


> I put my deer hunting guns away years ago. it’s bow or nothing for me. Would rather eat the tag than use a gun. I think there is a lot of us out there like that, but maybe only a few that post on this thread.


I am with you on that as well. It's been years since I have taken the rifle out hunting. Too many guys that hunt around me are idiots. They don't seem to care where they are shooting and don't seem to matter to them if the property is posted , it's fair game to them. I don't even want to be in the woods when they are out. I know not all rifle hunters are like this though.


----------



## fap1800

optimal_max said:


> I guess bows are for guys who can't get it done bare-handed?


Nah...it's the atlatl. :wink:


----------



## Spency

Had a great time putting 8 miles on the boots toting the Kimber around the big northern woods on Saturday. Saw 10 deer and not a single hunter, other than 1 guy in the parking lot. Lots of furry black things still out and about, 2 smaller sets of tracks together and one large set by itself.


----------



## jacobh

Now u did it Billy!!!! I don’t hunt Pa with a gun as it’s too built up around me but man I love it in Md


----------



## Mathias

Boy I sure wish the gun toting morons were so scarce in my area of 3C. I keep reading these stories of hunter numbers are down and we need more hunters. There sure isn't a shortage of hunters in my area and I sure wish there was. So many, NOT ALL, are unethical, illegal, trespassing slobs with one agenda, kill a deer, at any cost.


----------



## PAbigbear

I like to bowhunt as much as anyone, but a fresh snow, big set of tracks and no posted signs doesn't get much better than that. Tracking a mature buck and finding him still in his bed is probably my favorite way to hunt.


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> Boy I sure wish the gun toting morons were so scarce in my area of 3C. I keep reading these stories of hunter numbers are down and we need more hunters. There sure isn't a shortage of hunters in my area and I sure wish there was. So many, NOT ALL, are unethical, illegal, trespassing slobs with one agenda, kill a deer, at any cost.


Do you get an influx of NRs from NY and Jersey? Or are is it home grown? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Mostly low brow local knuckle heads 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Sat with my *bow* :wink: this afternoon. I saw 12-15 deer, surprised me. All does and fawns however.
> Thankin’ bout git tin one of them thar 30 aught sixes, what kinda bullets should I used? [emoji2] :angel:


Here you go. Should last you a day or 2.

Any of you guys use flintlocks in late season or do you still use a compound?


----------



## LOSTnWoods

Bow sept 15 to Jan 22 

Love 5C.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

PAbigbear said:


> I like to bowhunt as much as anyone, but a fresh snow, big set of tracks and no posted signs doesn't get much better than that. Tracking a mature buck and finding him still in his bed is probably my favorite way to hunt.


Well said Pabigbear, I agree! That is why I drive 4+ hours to hunt state forest in southern Potter County. I had some great hunts last week in snow.


----------



## yetihunter1

fap1800 said:


> Nah...it's the atlatl. :wink:


I grin my deer to death just like Crockett did to bear....:wink:


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> I put my deer hunting guns away years ago. it’s bow or nothing for me. Would rather eat the tag than use a gun. I think there is a lot of us out there like that, but maybe only a few that post on this thread.


There's nothing wrong with favoring a bow over a gun or vise versa.I would also agree that shooting a deer with a rifle from a shooting house over a cornfield or foodplot isn't much of a challenge.I'm primarily a bowhunter but I get sick of endless hours in a stand.It's a nice change of pace to minimalize gear and just head out out the ground and try to kill them on their own turf.We rarely sit in stands during rifle season and we don't use any type of rests.We formulate a plan based on the wind,terrain and food.We either still hunt or I try to get deer moving towards my son.Very rarely is the shot ever easy and very rarely is the plan a guarantee.While we don't shoot at running deer,there's always something in the way and you have to shoot through holes and time your shot.It's far from a slam dunk,especially offhand.I'm willing to wager a bet that the average bow hunter is far more effective at 40 yards than the average rifle hunter is at 75 yards offhand.I personally don't think it's terribly difficult to kill a deer with any weapon.It's just a different style of hunting.I've had some easy rifle shots over the years but I've probably far more easy shots during archery season.


----------



## TauntoHawk

If I was still crawling into the same urban bow stand during firearms season while every neighbor with 100sq ft was doing drives each Saturday I'd probably feel very different about the season.

The change in seasons signal a welcome change in tactics and goals. Still hunting long ridges or probing deep thickets in the mountains where the only sound is of gently falling snow well that makes the hair on my arms stand up and forget all about bow season.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzypower

I've thought about committing to bow exclusively, but I still enjoy gun hunting just like I enjoy flintlocking or whatever else. I agree with the above....the minimalist and different styles involved are refreshing and nostalgic. Like my old man says...get em on the wall.


----------



## muzzypower

I don't enjoy the orange army, although I grew up pushing deer and it was super exciting in the brush country. I guess it boils down to this...I don't like slob hunters no matter what they carry.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I generally find it odd when hunters lock themselves into single game species with only one defined weapon as their end all be all focus. Usually these are the guys I see actually stress out over hunting.

I want to experience all forms of hunting from species to habitat, the weapon of harvest merely defines tactics and timing of seasons.


fap1800 said:


> I completely get that and agree to a point, but honestly, I find getting out and putting boot leather to ground and logging miles much more enjoyable that sitting hours in a stand. Ever since I started chasing elk with a bow, I've soured on stand hunting. I find it difficult. The waiting grates on me, but that's what you have to do down here when there's no vast areas of public. I'm just merely scratching an itch going up north this weekend and if I don't see a deer, then no worries. Just getting out and climbing the mountain is what's really fun for me and not looking at the same familiar timber for 4 hours straight. And I haven't shot a deer here since '16 so tag soup is not big deal. I ate a nice hearty $1,300 bowl of elk tag soup in September where xbows are legal during archery. Still toted the bow. If I could only have one animal and method to hunt the rest of my life, it would be hands down chasing elk with a bow. If I could do that for a month straight, I wouldn't miss deer hunting one bit.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

I understand the dislike for the orange army.We don't have that in the northern tier any more.You literally have tens of thousands of acres of public land where you're lucky to see another boot print.You can see some pressure in the easier to access places but it really doesn't take much effort to get away from other people.Even on the first day and both saturdays,it's hard to tell it's even deer season any more.I don't care for slob hunters either but there's no shortage of them in any season.


----------



## dougell

TauntoHawk said:


> I generally find it odd when hunters lock themselves into single game species with only one defined weapon as their end all be all focus. Usually these are the guys I see actually stress out over hunting.
> 
> I want to experience all forms of hunting from species to habitat, the weapon of harvest merely defines tactics and timing of seasons.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I agree completely.Years ago,I used to obsess over archery season.I never had a tag in rifle season but would usually carry a rifle just to get some deer moving and be a part of the festivities.Once my son started to hunt,my priorities changed.He likes to bowhunt but he's still a kid and you aren't getting him to freeze in a treestand for hours on end and I'm not sticking him in a blind.I want him to understand deer behavior and there's no better way to do it than by covering some ground and learning how they respond to pressure,even though the pressure is just from me.There's anticipation when you still hunt or drive.We bowhunted less this year than any other year because we bird hunted more.There's more to the outdoors than just sitting in a tree and I want him to know that.


----------



## fap1800

TauntoHawk said:


> I generally find it odd when hunters lock themselves into single game species with only one defined weapon as their end all be all focus. Usually these are the guys I see actually stress out over hunting.
> 
> I want to experience all forms of hunting from species to habitat, the weapon of harvest merely defines tactics and timing of seasons.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


My comment was purely hypothetical. I don't think there's a hunting god out there that's going to pay me a visit and give me an ultimatum..."You can only hunt one animal and one way the rest of your life." That being said, if it did happen, I'd commit to elk with a bow in September and wouldn't have to think about it one bit. I want to experience it all as well. I've been fortunate enough to hunt elk, mule deer and antelope all DIY. All different seasons and weapons. 2020 will be late season AZ elk with a rifle when we cash in our points. Our adventure next year is DIY southern AK moose. We've locked in with a transporter that will drop us off in the bush for 12 days and we'll be toting rifles. AK has always been on the bucket list for us and now is the time since the cat is out of the bag with respect to AK moose and it isn't going to get any cheaper in years to come. I foresee us doing barren ground caribou in the next 10 years as well since it's equally affordable.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I poorly conveyed that I was agreeing. As in try new things there's more than just whitetails from a stand. And heck if there was an ultimatum and I could trade elk for deer I'd throw my bow down a mountain and commit myself to rifle forever if I had to in order to get that deal.

Glad we don't have to choose I want to do the same, I dream of moose, antelope, high country mule deer, Sitka stags, spot and stalk black bear, all sub species of turkey, wild hogs, caribou, and even whitetails.. You get the point I'd say I'm a pursuitist not a purest

My comment was more of an add on that I don't want to narrow my experience field but expand as I've often seen it turn from fun to stressful obsession for a singular focus.


fap1800 said:


> My comment was purely hypothetical. I don't think there's a hunting god out there that's going to pay me a visit and give me an ultimatum..."You can only hunt one animal and one way the rest of your life." That being said, if it did happen, I'd commit to elk with a bow in September and wouldn't have to think about it one bit. I want to experience it all as well. I've been fortunate enough to hunt elk, mule deer and antelope all DIY. All different seasons and weapons. 2020 will be late season AZ elk with a rifle when we cash in our points. Our adventure next year is DIY southern AK moose. We've locked in with a transporter that will drop us off in the bush for 12 days and we'll be toting rifles. AK has always been on the bucket list for us and now is the time since the cat is out of the bag with respect to AK moose and it isn't going to get any cheaper in years to come. I foresee us doing barren ground caribou in the next 10 years as well since it's equally affordable.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## goathillinpa

Doug, Your way of gun hunting is really appealing to me. I am going to go off of my private land areas were everyone is sitting and get to some big tracts of public land so my son can put some boots on the ground. He just started this year and your way of hunting really will keep the action going. Thanks for all of your in put.


----------



## KylePA

I have a 3b doe tag leftover, looking forward to exploring some hard to find areas of SGL36 in Bradford county later this week. Not expecting much, but a pack, lunch, knife and a bone saw and my .270 is better than sitting at work any day and a much needed break from bowhunting in suburbia.


----------



## fap1800

TauntoHawk said:


> I poorly conveyed that I was agreeing. As in try new things there's more than just whitetails from a stand. And heck if there was an ultimatum and I could trade elk for deer I'd throw my bow down a mountain and commit myself to rifle forever if I had to in order to get that deal.
> 
> Glad we don't have to choose I want to do the same, I dream of moose, antelope, high country mule deer, Sitka stags, spot and stalk black bear, all sub species of turkey, wild hogs, caribou, and even whitetails.. You get the point I'd say I'm a pursuitist not a purest
> 
> My comment was more of an add on that I don't want to narrow my experience field but expand as I've often seen it turn from fun to stressful obsession for a singular focus.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


My bad for jumping the gun. :wink: I get what you're saying now. I'm smaart! Lol!


----------



## dougell

goathillinpa said:


> Doug, Your way of gun hunting is really appealing to me. I am going to go off of my private land areas were everyone is sitting and get to some big tracts of public land so my son can put some boots on the ground. He just started this year and your way of hunting really will keep the action going. Thanks for all of your in put.


I started taking my son hunting when he was 7.I let him hunt turkeys,squirrels and deer with a rifle.I didn't let him hunt in archery season until he was 9 and developed some patience.When you're on your feet moving,there's so much to teach them that they really can't get bored.He learned right off the bat to be anal about the wind,where to find deer bedded and how to pick out pieces of them.He also learned the importance of using good glass to disect every piece of cover before moving again.I used to carry the rifle and he'd carry a bog pod bi-pod that he could use sitting or standing.When we'd see a deer,he'd open the bipod and I'd just stick the rifle on it.By the time he was 9,he'd already killed 6 or 7 deer in their beds or just standing up from the bed.He also had plenty of blown opportunities but that's how you learn.Today I let him make most of the decisions on how we're going to approach and hunt an area.Usually he's right.I realize that in some places,the only real way to hunt is from a stand or a blind but I doubt he'd be the dedicated hunter that he is if that's how I started him out.Success is always the goal but you have to focus on the adventure to keep them wanting to go back.

If you have someone to sit with him,the anticipation of getting some deer pushed his way always keeps the excitement going.I was lucky having a couple of buddies that wanted to go but were more interested in seeing him kill a deer than themselves.Pushing deer around with two or three people is a huge learning experience for a kid on how deer avoid people.


----------



## Billy H

TauntoHawk said:


> I poorly conveyed that I was agreeing. As in try new things there's more than just whitetails from a stand. And heck if there was an ultimatum and I could trade elk for deer I'd throw my bow down a mountain and commit myself to rifle forever if I had to in order to get that deal.
> 
> Glad we don't have to choose I want to do the same, I dream of moose, antelope, high country mule deer, Sitka stags, spot and stalk black bear, all sub species of turkey, wild hogs, caribou, and even whitetails.. You get the point I'd say I'm a pursuitist not a purest
> 
> My comment was more of an add on that I don't want to narrow my experience field but expand as I've often seen it turn from fun to stressful obsession for a singular focus.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Your sadly mistaken if you think bow only keeps you from the pursuit of game other than deer. Any game you can hunt with a rifle you can hunt with a bow. In no way whatsoever does bow pigeonhole you to whitetail stand hunting. Surprised anyone that hunts with a bow would think otherwise.


----------



## dougell

I consider myself to be at least a competent archer but I'm not man enough to take a pheasant out of the air with my bow.Although I've successfully called in and killed a couple gobblers with my bow without the use of a blind,I'm not good enough to do it on a consistent basis.Same thing with coyotes or any other predator.I'm just not good enough to do it with a bow.I have nothing against using a blind but I believe that takes far more of the challenge away than if you use a gun.Every year I see guys on these boards putting a blind up in a field and shooting a gobbler over a couple of strutting decoys 10 yards away.No offense to those doing that but there's really no skill involved.Calling that bird in without a blind or decoys is far more challenging,even with a shotgun.


----------



## fap1800

Billy H said:


> Your sadly mistaken if you think bow only keeps you from the pursuit of game other than deer. Any game you can hunt with a rifle you can hunt with a bow. In no way whatsoever does bow pigeonhole you to whitetail stand hunting. Surprised anyone that hunts with a bow would think otherwise.


True, but it does in fact pigeon hole you to specific seasons. For instance, it was just recently that IL allowed you to hunt deer with a bow during their shotgun seasons. Many of the western states archery seasons end at the end of September. Hunting late seasons involves completely different tactics, whereas here, during our special regs shotgun season on small parcels, there's not really a different tactic if you're yielding a bow or shotgun. One just has an advantage due to it's effective range.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Billy H said:


> Your sadly mistaken if you think bow only keeps you from the pursuit of game other than deer. Any game you can hunt with a rifle you can hunt with a bow. In no way whatsoever does bow pigeonhole you to whitetail stand hunting. Surprised anyone that hunts with a bow would think otherwise.


I've shot rabbit's, squirrels, skunks, opossum, pheasant, turkey and deer with my 'now' old hoyt fast flite (don't think i forgot anything). Never a grouse though...or any other big game. Haven't hunted any other big game with the rifle either though. I was given elk and...angora goat meat before, the goat was rather horrible...


----------



## TauntoHawk

I'm not mistaking anything there are lots of hunters that pursue dozens of animal species with only a bow it's commendable so even with traditional tackle. I'm not saying bow only means you've lost your marbles, I'm taking about specific instances and individuals I know outside this site that have gone so far down the rabbit hole of specificity on whitetails with a bow as the only thing that matters or is even worthy of respect. I feel like theyve lost all sight of what started them hunting in the first place for the sake of something they deduce and a more pure form of hunting. Those people have made me realize that I don't want hunting to get like that for myself this isn't a career or something that should cause any stress other then good old fashion physical stress.

I also don't own land so I don't have to deal with trespassers and poachers in any season. the worst neighbor dispute I have is the guy on my left mows about 10ft into my lawn with a mower that has a crooked deck. 



As a hunter that uses a bow I know I won't ever limit myself to any one individual weapon or game animal as those are somewhat inconsequential of why I hunt. 



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

****Disclaimer***....GUN KILL *

I've really got to stop passing as many deer in archery season as i have been. Where I've been rifle hunting the last 4 years gets rather sketchy on even seeing a deer after the first week...
Probably have scumbag trespassers pushing the woods out during the week when nobody is around as well.

Lost a saturday to work and several other days to rain but logged 86 hours for the regular archery season. 64 doe and fawns seen (a few seen multiple times). Saw 9 bucks and passed on 3 of them...should have shot 1 of them and was caught offguard on a 4th that i was going to take. Had oppurtunities for several mature doe but after seeing 2 nice bucks...what doe?

48 hours spent rifle hunting so far and have seen 20 deer...not many fawns. No antlered deer at all. Compared to last rifle season...i saw 5 buck by now but only 1 was for sure legal.

*Saturday*...there were 5 of us hunting the 'k' hollow. 1 guy said his scope fogged and used the iron sights instead...missed a doe. My pops saw a small doe and i saw a large doe that i put down. Gutting my doe about 1pm when i heard what i thought was a 4-wheeler coming in below me. I thought ok...would have been nice to know they were coming beforehand....but....it was before i knew the shot by 1 of our hunters had missed...and thought it was this guy coming around through the bottom to get his deer, but as i watched i saw it was a gator cart and not somebody who belonged. The guy stopped as soon as he saw me, backed up and sped off back out the way he came. F'N trespassers...this fella is a repeat offender (not just at this property) and i believe is the same guy who shot across the road to a buck on 'our' property in 2016. Had the buck (possibly illegal as well) in the cart and was heading up the road before me and my dad could get there.

Doe i got was the only deer i saw during legal hours all day. Don't know how many the guy who missed saw for sure but he saw the most at atleast 3. Down the road at dark we drove and saw the farmers gathering who own several properties in the area, including the one we just came from, and stopped to see how they made out. There groups of atleast 15 hunters (who often number in the 20's between 3 areas) were hunting in the surrounding areas had 1 miss...2 coyotes...a small and large doe. Most of them hadn't even seen a deer for the day. Definitely a quiet day for the them as they typically are shooting off and on through out the day on the 1st saturday. Was a calm day wind wise...and i counted 35 shots heard for the day in the immediate area.

*137 dressed...160-170lbs on the hoof seems bout right.*



*Yesterday's hunt (Monday).* Hunted the 'k' hollow all morning and just before noon we left it to go elsewhere. A few distant shots heard here and there but no deer seen.
Down the road in the 'm' hollow by noon. Nothing seen in my spot nearing 3pm...a few more shots heard by then and as planned i was getting ready to make a few hundred yard walk to sit a different spot for the last 2 hours. Just before i did so a shot rang out...across the road on a neighboring property. Shot was close enough to keep me sitting here for another half hour but nothing showed and i made my move. In my new spot a bb crossed the road at 4:30 and hung around browsing for several minutes in the cut corn before heading into the woods and out of sight.

The bb was the only deer i saw for the day while hunting. My dad got his first skunking of rifle season. Heard a total of 19 shots for the day...5 being fairly close. In the truck and just starting to head down the road after 5pm...a very short time after the last shot heard and saw 3 deer run across below. Back up the road towards the 'k' hollow we drove and saw 1 of our friends coming out...who had only hunted approx the last 1 1/2 hours in the same hollow we spent the morning. He said he had found a good blood trail and followed it before it went up the hill and into standing corn, possibly the shot i heard near me around 3pm was this deer. After he had followed the blood trail he went back down the hollow to see if anybody was blood trailing and saw another hunter...who then saw him and quickly went the other way. Another trespasser it would seem!

My dad originally had off work today but went back! Something he never did at our old spot. Don't know if it's because he's missing that spot more, seen 1 deer in 2 days or his age...maybe parts of all 3.

Decided to do the rest of the butchering on the doe today...in case i need the room. Be back in the woods tomorrow.


----------



## fap1800

That's a big girl, congrats!


----------



## vonfoust

That's a lot of trespassers Aj.


----------



## pops423

PAbigbear said:


> That one didn't take long to get around. Had him at 43 yards on October 30 even though there was nothing between us but air I just lack the confidence to make that shot 100% of the time. I litteraly got sick to my stomach today when I got the text.
> View attachment 6666627


Thats an awesome buck. I feel your pain. Had a gross booner I was after and banked my whole season on him until a buddy called and said his picture was on the wall of a local pro shop.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Thanks fap...was a decent drag but mostly flat after crossing the creek. The guy with the 4 wheeler, who missed earlier in the morning, had already left so that option wasn't happening. He still hunts like it's early archery season...few hours in the morning and afternoon.

The trespassing thing is like a massive hydra, chop off a head and another grows in it's place. The farmers that i hunt on own so much ground, that even between all the family and friends that hunt, we can't keep an eye on things. They used to try to be friendly about it but all that got them was basically a kick in the groin when there back was turned. People are prosecuted and kicked out every year but seems to have little effect. We know trespassers push spots out before the people who are allowed be there even hunt it. We know damn well people are sneaking in and hunting alot of the spots in archery as well...if they walk in, get dropped off and have no orange on there quite difficult to catch. During archery season far less of the farmers or there help have or can make the time to get out at that time of year either.

I had a guy tell me 2 years back that "the (insert farmers last name here) own everything else around here"! :confused3: How the hell does a comment like that mean you can still hunt a property that was since sold and you don't belong on??? Hell of it is...the farmers are still friendly...and if asked...they may have let some of these people in.

*THE EFFECTIVENESS OF DEER DRIVES:*
A friend of mine got his first buck on saturday as a result of a drive, an older looking buck, busted down to a 6pt. During the drives 34 deer were taken...9 of them being buck. I was told there were 37 hunters upwards into the 40's at one point...not going to get into any legalities but damn that's alot of deer and a bit disgusting as well imo.


----------



## skinner2

Mathias said:


> Boy I sure wish the gun toting morons were so scarce in my area of 3C. I keep reading these stories of hunter numbers are down and we need more hunters. There sure isn't a shortage of hunters in my area and I sure wish there was. So many, NOT ALL, are unethical, illegal, trespassing slobs with one agenda, kill a deer, at any cost.


I couldn't have said it any better myself , and they are the same way around me. Will be glad it's over this Saturday and am hoping for more rain.


----------



## vonfoust

TauntoHawk said:


> I'm not mistaking anything there are lots of hunters that pursue dozens of animal species with only a bow it's commendable so even with traditional tackle. I'm not saying bow only means you've lost your marbles, I'm taking about specific instances and individuals I know outside this site that have gone so far down the rabbit hole of specificity on whitetails with a bow as the only thing that matters or is even worthy of respect. I feel like theyve lost all sight of what started them hunting in the first place for the sake of something they deduce and a more pure form of hunting. Those people have made me realize that I don't want hunting to get like that for myself this isn't a career or something that should cause any stress other then good old fashion physical stress.
> 
> I also don't own land so I don't have to deal with trespassers and poachers in any season. the worst neighbor dispute I have is the guy on my left mows about 10ft into my lawn with a mower that has a crooked deck.
> 
> 
> 
> As a hunter that uses a bow I know I won't ever limit myself to any one individual weapon or game animal as those are somewhat inconsequential of why I hunt.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Well said.


----------



## Matt Musto

Anyone know someone I can have tan a fox hide like this with feet on. I shot a big male with my bow and would like to get this done to it. I have a coyote an old trapper gave to me and wanted to hang them together to display. Hopefully in Bucks or Montgomery Counties. It is currently whole, frozen, in my chest freezer.


----------



## Mathias

There used to be a place in Telford (Montgomery Co) East Coast Tannery or Outdoors, not sure if they are still in business. I heard awhile back of internal strife there.


----------



## jacobh

http://artistictaxidermystudio.net/index.html


Matt Eric does great work. Just texted him he does them with feet on. He’s in collegeville


----------



## nicko

Rough trip in Potter this year. Four of us hunting three days collectively saw 4 deer total. My buddies son missed the same doe twice yesterday. Anybody we talked to on our lease property said it was really slow. My buddies dad was talking to a hunter from the property that borders ours on Monday...said the place got hammered during the first week and a bunch of doe taken during the first week too. News of illegal hunting if true makes the 2nd week an uphill battle.

Today while checking out of our hotel room, I found this on the floor beneath our table. I made sure the person responsible for cleaning the room would not miss it. And yes, the envelope was empty.


----------



## Mathias

Holy hantavirus ukey:


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Holy hantavirus ukey:


LOL....I just spit my tea all over my keyboard.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Rough trip in Potter this year. Four of us hunting three days collectively saw 4 deer total. My buddies son missed the same doe twice yesterday. Anybody we talked to on our lease property said it was really slow. My buddies dad was talking to a hunter from the property that borders ours on Monday...said the place got hammered during the first week and a bunch of doe taken during the first week too. News of illegal hunting if true makes the 2nd week an uphill battle.
> 
> Today while checking out of our hotel room, I found this on the floor beneath our table. I made sure the person responsible for cleaning the room would not miss it. And yes, the envelope was empty.



Those guys you spoke too are WELL KNOWN for kicking up stories about members of the lease, especially to other members. They've always been sore about the lease boundaries. That group owns a very small piece but for years could walk out their back door onto the 2500+ acres. You can bet when it first became "incorporated" by the fracking company, that crew was incredulous...they were given first right to join the lease and you know how insignificant the membership fee is...they wanted to lease it all, for themselves, at that same price. Ever since they love nothing more than to cook up stories about members, especially to other members with the hopes folks simply leave or hunt less....I've told you before, that side of the lease, especially along that creek hold some very nice deer and those two camps in particular seem to claim that areas as their own. They've moved cameras and stands, two have even been kicked off of the lease, but that doesn't stop them from climbing the hill, IN THEIR ATV:sad: There is a sad element along that edge, you've done well in the area you've chosen, especially considering the time you put in...if I'm not mistaken in the limited trips you've taken last two archery seasons, you've had opportunities each year. Going the second week of the rifle will always present some challenges, but I will bet you a dollar and 2 donuts, there are parts of the back end of that lease that haven't seen a human in 5+ years. Without an ATV/UTV, you yourself would play hell getting back there, but its a great lease, with plenty of game. As such attracts a certain element that leaves something to be desired.

Just wanted to put a little of that in perspective for you.

Joe


----------



## dougell

They like the flat lander's money up there but don't like the flat landers.


----------



## Mathias

Years ago as an avid grouse hunter, saw this message displayed on the wall of a store outside of Wellsboro. Local talent, no doubt!


----------



## fap1800

So what you're saying is that as a flatlander from Bucks I might not get such a warm welcome when I venture up to Potter on Friday? :wink:

Side note: I just assumed that the term flatlander was reserved for just about everyone east of the Rockies that hunted out west. Learn something new every day. Lol!


----------



## fap1800

Speaking of Potter, anyone up north around Galeton or Ulysses have a recommendation on a decent motel? Preferably one with no dead mice under the table or beds? Sorry, Nick. Lol!


----------



## dougell

Mathias said:


> Years ago as an avid grouse hunter, saw this message displayed on the wall of a store outside of Wellsboro. Local talent, no doubt!
> View attachment 6673327


Note to self.Don't send my kids to the same school that guy went to lol.


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> Speaking of Potter, anyone up north around Galeton or Ulysses have a recommendation on a decent motel? Preferably one with no dead mice under the table or beds? Sorry, Nick. Lol!


Avoid the one that has the steakhouse attached. 

We typically stay at the westgate inn in Coudersport but they were completely booked this trip hence our stay at the dead mouse inn. A single will run you a tad over $90 per night. Free cookies and breakfast in the lobby. But if you are looking for Galeton/Ulysses, Coudersport will be another 20+ miles up route 6.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Those guys you spoke too are WELL KNOWN for kicking up stories about members of the lease, especially to other members. They've always been sore about the lease boundaries. That group owns a very small piece but for years could walk out their back door onto the 2500+ acres. You can bet when it first became "incorporated" by the fracking company, that crew was incredulous...they were given first right to join the lease and you know how insignificant the membership fee is...they wanted to lease it all, for themselves, at that same price. Ever since they love nothing more than to cook up stories about members, especially to other members with the hopes folks simply leave or hunt less....I've told you before, that side of the lease, especially along that creek hold some very nice deer and those two camps in particular seem to claim that areas as their own. They've moved cameras and stands, two have even been kicked off of the lease, but that doesn't stop them from climbing the hill, IN THEIR ATV:sad: There is a sad element along that edge, you've done well in the area you've chosen, especially considering the time you put in...if I'm not mistaken in the limited trips you've taken last two archery seasons, you've had opportunities each year. Going the second week of the rifle will always present some challenges, but I will bet you a dollar and 2 donuts, there are parts of the back end of that lease that haven't seen a human in 5+ years. Without an ATV/UTV, you yourself would play hell getting back there, but its a great lease, with plenty of game. As such attracts a certain element that leaves something to be desired.
> 
> Just wanted to put a little of that in perspective for you.
> 
> Joe


I did consider the possibility the guy from the other camp may have been trying to stir the pot. We spoke with a different hunter at last light yesterday who said it was kinda quiet on the lease during the first week (one guy says hammered and illegal shooting or does but anther says it was kinda quiet......hmmmmmm). But I can see somebody trying to cause trouble out of jealousy. 

I was telling my buddy that despite this bust of a trip, I still think this is a good property. The past three seasons, I had good trips during November with good chances at good bucks every trip. We saw a lot of fresh sign this Saturday but we were just a couple steps behind. I have no intention of dropping my membership. There is still a lot of land there we haven’t touched. The hunting is not easy but it’s the challenge that makes it fun.


----------



## fap1800

Booked a room at the Black Forest Inn outside of Lock Haven. I'll have a bit of a morning ride, but the place apparently has good food and of course beer. I'll be sure to bring a bushel of Busch Light in the hunting orange edition cans for the ride up. :wink:


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> They like the flat lander's money up there but don't like the flat landers.


Yeah, except the camp owners are from Lancaster???[emoji849][emoji849]


----------



## 12-Ringer

fap1800 said:


> Speaking of Potter, anyone up north around Galeton or Ulysses have a recommendation on a decent motel? Preferably one with no dead mice under the table or beds? Sorry, Nick. Lol!


Nobb Hill and JTs are decent for those focusing on activities s outside their room and need a clean, warm place to shower and sleep...they’re both in Galeton....

A little further north you have Black Forest Trading post (use to rent rooms out back not sure if they still do)

Even further Potato City and Sweden Valley Cabins both listed as Coudersport but outside of the town itself 

Also Pine Log Inn in Ulysses


----------



## tam9492

fap1800 said:


> Booked a room at the Black Forest Inn outside of Lock Haven. I'll have a bit of a morning ride, but the place apparently has good food and of course beer. I'll be sure to bring a bushel of Busch Light in the hunting orange edition cans for the ride up. :wink:


Great place! You might tag out on the drive up....


----------



## PAbigbear

12-Ringer said:


> Nobb Hill and JTs are decent for those focusing on activities s outside their room and need a clean, warm place to shower and sleep...they’re both in Galeton....
> 
> A little further north you have Black Forest Trading post (use to rent rooms out back not sure if they still do)
> 
> Even further Potato City and Sweden Valley Cabins both listed as Coudersport but outside of the town itself
> 
> Also Pine Log Inn in Ulysses


Potato City is just a big hole. It was demolished several months ago to build a new State Police station. Pine Log has been closed for quite some time. Paul's is under new ownership is now Quiet Oaks I believe.


----------



## PAbigbear

fap1800 said:


> Booked a room at the Black Forest Inn outside of Lock Haven. I'll have a bit of a morning ride, but the place apparently has good food and of course beer. I'll be sure to bring a bushel of Busch Light in the hunting orange edition cans for the ride up. :wink:


Just an FYI, the further north you go the more snow there is. It's probably bare around Black Forest. Further north where you're planning to hunt there's still up to 6+" of super crunchy, walking on bags of potato chips, snow. And the roads are pretty icy and not that nice.


----------



## fap1800

PAbigbear said:


> Just an FYI, the further north you go the more snow there is. It's probably bare around Black Forest. Further north where you're planning to hunt there's still up to 6+" of super crunchy, walking on bags of potato chips, snow. And the roads are pretty icy and not that nice.


Oh good to know. Thanks. Might need to revise my plan a bit. I’m certainly not going to be stalking up on any deer in crunchy snow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

fap1800 said:


> Oh good to know. Thanks. Might need to revise my plan a bit. I’m certainly not going to be stalking up on any deer in crunchy snow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some of the sun sides on lower slopes are bare or very thin closer to Galeton though.


----------



## nicko

PAbigbear said:


> Just an FYI, the further north you go the more snow there is. It's probably bare around Black Forest. Further north where you're planning to hunt there's still up to 6+" of super crunchy, walking on bags of potato chips, snow. And the roads are pretty icy and not that nice.


Our lease in Genessee was snow covered the entire trip. 6 inches in most spots but snow above your knees in drifted areas. Made for some exhausting pushes and walking when your feet are supported by the crust for a split second only to punch through. Can't say I wish I was still up there. 

We didn't have to drive far down route 6 to see the snow cover disappear and exposed ground.


----------



## PAbigbear

nicko said:


> Our lease in Genessee was snow covered the entire trip. 6 inches in most spots but snow above your knees in drifted areas. Made for some exhausting pushes and walking when your feet are supported by the crust for a split second only to punch through. Can't say I wish I was still up there.
> 
> We didn't have to drive far down route 6 to see the snow cover disappear and exposed ground.


Bear season was brutal. Snow in the clearcuts up to your crotch, going through the tops and briars, with snow clinging to everything. By Wednesday afternoon I could barely move. The warm-up and rain has it so crusty now they can hear you long before you could even think about seeing them.


----------



## nicko

PAbigbear said:


> Bear season was brutal. Snow in the clearcuts up to your crotch, going through the tops and briars, with snow clinging to everything. *By Wednesday afternoon I could barely move. The warm-up and rain has it so crusty now they can hear you long before you could even think about seeing them*.


I hear you on that. My buddy was doing a push yesterday and as I sat in the stand and watched him, I could hear him from 200 yards away. The achilles on my left foot was really tight yesterday......popped quite a few Aleve. 

I walk A LOT during gun season to try and get an idea of what areas the deer are using and also because I have had my fill of sitting in a stand for too long during archery. I have no idea how many miles I logged in the three days but a good chunk of it was going up steep hillsides. The snow only added to the misery. My orange vest is in tatters from walking through briars and ready for the trashcan.


----------



## 12-Ringer

PAbigbear said:


> Potato City is just a big hole. It was demolished several months ago to build a new State Police station. Pine Log has been closed for quite some time. Paul's is under new ownership is now Quiet Oaks I believe.


Damn, last time I was up was 4th of July and we went over Cherry Springs for the star gazing. Didn’t realize potato city got busted up...so long Friday buffet I guess?? We’re in Gold.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Damn, last time I was up was 4th of July and we went over Cherry Springs for the star gazing. Didn’t realize potato city got busted up...so long Friday buffet I guess?? We’re in Gold.


Potato City was a regular stop for my buddies dad and his crew when they traveled up to Potter a few decades back. It was little deflating for him when I told them back it November that it was leveled.


----------



## Chooch71

Off topic but has anyone ever hunted or know anything about hunting PA fish commission property? There is a small piece close to me I might check out but can’t find anything about it. Is it allowed to be hunted or are there any markers like they put on State Forest Land? OnX Maps calls it public but I want to be sure. Thanks anyone in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stoant27

tam9492 said:


> Great place! You might tag out on the drive up....


The Black Forest Inn is for sale so get there quick! Great food, Saturday is Prime Rib Steak night! Now I want to go! Within a half hour drive for us, would recommend it to anyone travelling through the area.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Anyone know if 9-mile motel is still open along 6? Think just before or after Denton. That was a good place, had small cabins too around $70 a night...that was a while ago though.

Joe


----------



## PAbigbear

12-Ringer said:


> Anyone know if 9-mile motel is still open along 6? Think just before or after Denton. That was a good place, had small cabins too around $70 a night...that was a while ago though.
> 
> Joe


Was open last week.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Hunting the next two days with my wife, father, sister, uncle and cousins husband in 3C. I think most of their snow is gone but temps should be pretty cold with lows in the teens and highs about 25.


Should be a fun time with family doubt we shoot much, I don't plan to carry a gun just sit with my wife. She hasn't hunted deer since we were dating, I don't know if she really cares about getting one so much as just spend 2 days without kids.

It will be interesting to see If the deer have started eating the bulbs in the foodplot now that it's frigid out, in early November my dad said they had eaten most of the green tops but there were tons of turnip, radish, and beet bulbs left in the ground. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Hunting Gods smiled upon me today. Ran into a neighbor in grocery. She asked if I’d be interested in helping an elderly woman close by with deer problems on her property, evidently overrun with them. Less than 2 miles away. A nice old farmhouse with several acres along the creek. Comes at a great time as I’ve lost several due to sales and development. Late season excitement builds. Guys here in congested SE Pa know just how big this is.


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> Hunting Gods smiled upon me today. Ran into a neighbor in grocery. She asked if I’d be interested in helping an elderly woman close by with deer problems on her property, evidently overrun with them. Less than 2 miles away. A nice old farmhouse with several acres along the creek. Comes at a great time as I’ve lost several due to sales and development. Late season excitement builds. Guys here in congested SE Pa know just how big this is.


That is huge. Congrats. Every once in a while something like that just falls in your lap. I’d stop by WaWa and grab a few Cash 5s or Match 6s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skinner2

Mathias said:


> Hunting Gods smiled upon me today. Ran into a neighbor in grocery. She asked if I’d be interested in helping an elderly woman close by with deer problems on her property, evidently overrun with them. Less than 2 miles away. A nice old farmhouse with several acres along the creek. Comes at a great time as I’ve lost several due to sales and development. Late season excitement builds. Guys here in congested SE Pa know just how big this is.


Congrats , on landing what sounds like a good spot to hunt.


----------



## pa.hunter

Chooch71 said:


> Off topic but has anyone ever hunted or know anything about hunting PA fish commission property? There is a small piece close to me I might check out but can’t find anything about it. Is it allowed to be hunted or are there any markers like they put on State Forest Land? OnX Maps calls it public but I want to be sure. Thanks anyone in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sorry can't help you much but, if you are not a regular poster on this thread you get ignored-- i did find this 
Legal hunting and trapping is permitted on Commission property unless otherwise posted. The carrying or use of firearms on Fish & Boat Commission properties is prohibited except while lawfully hunting or trapping. This does not apply to those individuals licensed to carry firearms under 18 Pa. https://pfbc.pa.gov/fishpub/summaryad/pfbcproperty.html


----------



## Mathias

Or just maybe no one knew the answer to his question :wink:


----------



## j.d.m.

It would sound to me that hunting is allowed on that property then. It would be posted if not allowed.


----------



## nicko

Congrats Matt. It’s not every day an opportunity like that gets dropped in your lap. Let us know how it plays out.


----------



## Chooch71

pa.hunter said:


> sorry can't help you much but, if you are not a regular poster on this thread you get ignored-- i did find this
> Legal hunting and trapping is permitted on Commission property unless otherwise posted. The carrying or use of firearms on Fish & Boat Commission properties is prohibited except while lawfully hunting or trapping. This does not apply to those individuals licensed to carry firearms under 18 Pa. https://pfbc.pa.gov/fishpub/summaryad/pfbcproperty.html


Thanks for this! I looked around but somehow missed this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

Chooch71 said:


> Off topic but has anyone ever hunted or know anything about hunting PA fish commission property? There is a small piece close to me I might check out but can’t find anything about it. Is it allowed to be hunted or are there any markers like they put on State Forest Land? OnX Maps calls it public but I want to be sure. Thanks anyone in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fish commission has a nice sized piece here around 1000 acres open to the public.


----------



## Chooch71

PAbigbear said:


> Fish commission has a nice sized piece here around 1000 acres open to the public.


The piece I’m looking at is small but is also most likely overlooked. This was my first time noticing a piece owned by the fish commission. Worth a look anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Matt that is a rare day, I've never had anything like that happen here in PA. In NY I've actually had people just see me in camo getting coffee and be like "you wanna come shoot deer at my place". My best doe property up there I got meeting a random stranger in a gas station with 80 acres and a orchard. Shot like 11 mature does over the next 5 years from 1 white oak.


Mathias said:


> Hunting Gods smiled upon me today. Ran into a neighbor in grocery. She asked if I’d be interested in helping an elderly woman close by with deer problems on her property, evidently overrun with them. Less than 2 miles away. A nice old farmhouse with several acres along the creek. Comes at a great time as I’ve lost several due to sales and development. Late season excitement builds. Guys here in congested SE Pa know just how big this is.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Made it to my uncle's with a fresh 1/2" of snow on the ground. Hopefully the wife gets a quality opportunity over the next two days. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Good luck to you both


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Maybe make it out in the pm today...maybe not......will be out all day tomorrow. Thinking I'm going to sit a spot where i got a doe in the afternoon on the last day last year and see whats happens.
Being the last day and as cold as it's supposed to be...i'm thinking atleast a few hunters are not going to be able to sit for real long and will inadvertently help me out:wink:...hopefully.


Have seen 4 deer the last 3 hunts and avoided being skunked so far, hunted the rb wednesday and saw an unidentified deer in the morning grey and a bb during the last 40 in the afternoon. Approx 54 hours hunting with 22 doe and fawns seen thus far for rifle season.


B-inlaw and his buddy hit 2 spots yesterday. Not a deer seen until they happened to spot 2 bedded doe...got them both. Another mutual friend took a 6pt buck yesterday as well.

On his way home from work, my dad saw a big buck before dark last friday evening...in a spot you can't hunt and near the road feeding with not a care in the world. Saw him again in the same area this past tuesday at 3:30 in the afternoon. This time he had 2 other buck and a number of doe feeding near him. They know where to go that's for sure.

Good luck to those heading out this after and tomorrow. I'm thinking of where to hang a stand for the late season at the moment...


----------



## AjPUNISHER

It finally happened this afternoon...first time out without seeing a deer during rifle season, I knew i shouldn't have went out:wink:


----------



## Billy H

Finally the last day of regular firearms :cheer2:. Might sit with the bow this afternoon and try to catch one heading for an unharvested bean field they’ve been hitting on and off. Now that the orange army slobs (not everyone) will be out of the woods I can get out on Sunday and get a couple cams going for late season. Surely a few of the barely legal bucks we passed and fawns will be table fare by now. Also going to remove a rather nice hang on we found that someone decided to donate on our farm. That’s two in the last couple weeks. Still have to contend with the extended season fawn, button and shed buck brown it’s down killers here in 5C. The true top of the heap dumbass rootin tootin lead slinging slobs. You guys that hunt outside the special regs areas haven’t lived till you've witnessed these guys in action.


----------



## nicko

Calm and quiet so far......like most of my season.


----------



## Mathias

Nick, where are you hunting?

I’m done until late season, lost interest temporarily. Visiting the new property today, hopefully it’s as inviting as I envision it to be.

Tomorrow is the best day of rifle season for me.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Nick, where are you hunting?
> 
> ..............


5C......Mt Penn


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Visiting the new property today,
> 
> Tomorrow is the best day of rifle season for me.


Getting that property was a huge stroke of good fortune for you. Good luck with that. Chances are that you’ll at the very least find stands, at the worst find hunters.


----------



## nicko

Flurries.


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> Flurries.


How are the temps?
Not too bad here.


----------



## perryhunter4

Mathias said:


> Nick, where are you hunting?
> 
> I’m done until late season, lost interest temporarily. Visiting the new property today, hopefully it’s as inviting as I envision it to be.
> 
> Tomorrow is the best day of rifle season for me.


Congrats on the new property Mathias....certainly hard to come by in Central/South Central Pa.


----------



## justinc535

Mathias said:


> Tomorrow is the best day of rifle season for me.


I love this. I'm headed to grab a couple bags of corn and getting cameras back out this evening as soon as it's over so I can see what managed to weather the orange storm. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Nothing like having to have a conversation with another hunter about hunting an area where they do not have permission.


----------



## 138104

Hearing shots, but haven't seen anything.


----------



## Ebard22

Decided to run the Santa Hustle 5k this morning instead of trying to fight the good fight in the woods. I'll be switching back and forth between the ole smoke pole and the bow during second season. I can't lie. I love flintlock hunting almost as much as archery.......almost!


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Nothing like having to have a conversation with another hunter about hunting an area where they do not have permission.


I’m calling bs on this one. No way that occurred in Pa!


----------



## bowhunterbobbyt

Billy H said:


> Finally the last day of regular firearms :cheer2:. Might sit with the bow this afternoon and try to catch one heading for an unharvested bean field they’ve been hitting on and off. Now that the orange army slobs (not everyone) will be out of the woods I can get out on Sunday and get a couple cams going for late season. Surely a few of the barely legal bucks we passed and fawns will be table fare by now. Also going to remove a rather nice hang on we found that someone decided to donate on our farm. That’s two in the last couple weeks. Still have to contend with the extended season fawn, button and shed buck brown it’s down killers here in 5C. The true top of the heap dumbass rootin tootin lead slinging slobs. You guys that hunt outside the special regs areas haven’t lived till you've witnessed these guys in action.


I enjoy hunting in any fashion but the Orange Army can certainly ruin your spirit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunterbobbyt

Billy H said:


> Finally the last day of regular firearms :cheer2:. Might sit with the bow this afternoon and try to catch one heading for an unharvested bean field they’ve been hitting on and off. Now that the orange army slobs (not everyone) will be out of the woods I can get out on Sunday and get a couple cams going for late season. Surely a few of the barely legal bucks we passed and fawns will be table fare by now. Also going to remove a rather nice hang on we found that someone decided to donate on our farm. That’s two in the last couple weeks. Still have to contend with the extended season fawn, button and shed buck brown it’s down killers here in 5C. The true top of the heap dumbass rootin tootin lead slinging slobs. You guys that hunt outside the special regs areas haven’t lived till you've witnessed these guys in action.


Doesn’t help with 5C offering so many doe tags, that enables the “brown is down” in my opinion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skinner2

Hopefully in the next few weeks I may be able to get an idea of bad the orange army hammered the deer around me . Time to get ready for 2nd season.


----------



## Mathias

skinner2 said:


> Hopefully in the next few weeks I may be able to get an idea of bad the orange army hammered the deer around me . Time to get ready for 2nd season.


I’m already thinking Spring. With the exception of Christmas with family, the next few months flat out s***


----------



## nicko

Glad to put the first part of the season to bed. Between EHD taking a hit on the local public land deer, heat and humidity, rain and wind, I’m ready to take a break and gear up for late season. 

It’s funny… I was fretting about doe tags coming in late or not being processed in time and ended up with three tags in 3A and four tags in 5C in addition to my buck tag. Haven’t been able to fill one of them.


----------



## PAbigbear

Hopefully I don't get banned for posting this. Shot her with a .243 stalking a flock of turkeys a few days ago.


----------



## Spency

Awesome, been hoping to stumble onto one. I've been seeing more tracks than ever.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

PAbigbear said:


> Hopefully I don't get banned for posting this. Shot her with a .243 stalking a flock of turkeys a few days ago.
> View attachment 6676125


Nice shooting!!


----------



## Schreinerdj

Smacked this one a few years back. Saw them alot one season. Shot this one and haven't seen them since. Kind of weird.









Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

You guys complaining about the orange army, remember it could always be worse. I spent yesterday on a plane. Hoping to be back for the weekend and get some cameras out to see what made it through.


----------



## justinc535

vonfoust said:


> You guys complaining about the orange army, remember it could always be worse. I spent yesterday on a plane. Hoping to be back for the weekend and get some cameras out to see what made it through.


I have a question for you guys on this topic. I usually go out today and toss out some corn and put cameras out to see what made it as well. I'm always torn about putting out too much corn due to the deer already being accustomed to winter feeding patterns, especially if not around cut corn. How do you guys go about that, if at all to make sure you're not putting the deer in any danger there? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

Saw on Facebook, quite a few good buck taken yesterday. Hope there are some left for late season. Time to wash up some of my gear and prep the heavyweight layers. Congrats to those who were successful thus far.


----------



## justinc535

justinc535 said:


> I have a question for you guys on this topic. I usually go out today and toss out some corn and put cameras out to see what made it as well. I'm always torn about putting out too much corn due to the deer already being accustomed to winter feeding patterns, especially if not around cut corn. How do you guys go about that, if at all to make sure you're not putting the deer in any danger there?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


For this who may not know what I'm getting at, a deers rumen adapts to digest woody browse in the winter, if large quantities of corn are consumed it can possibly harm the deer and essentially they can starve on a full stomach. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

justinc535 said:


> I have a question for you guys on this topic. I usually go out today and toss out some corn and put cameras out to see what made it as well. I'm always torn about putting out too much corn due to the deer already being accustomed to winter feeding patterns, especially if not around cut corn. How do you guys go about that, if at all to make sure you're not putting the deer in any danger there?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


If you are concerned, and not going to hunt the area in late season, put out minerals, mineral blocks. They can use that to restore what was lost during rut. I don't think putting out corn will hurt just yet, there are plenty of deer still hitting cut corn fields, and standing corn.


----------



## Billy H

It takes a great deal of corn to harm deer even in dead of winter where there are no corn fields. Sure if you dump 200 pounds in a pile it might cause problems but setting up a feeder shouldn’t hurt. We used to feed deer at the house here in the winter years ago but when the neighbors buddy a brown and down guy started shooting them on the way to the feed we stopped.


----------



## jacobh

Corn acidosis and corn toxicity make zero sense to me. Dump corn. U see deer in cut corn fields or fields still standing and deer have zero issues. To me it makes zero sense


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Corn acidosis and corn toxicity make zero sense to me. Dump corn. U see deer in cut corn fields or fields still standing and deer have zero issues. To me it makes zero sense


I think it is only an issue when all corn is gone and has been out of their diet for an extended length of time. But it seems most cases you hear in regard to corn acidosis involve elk.


----------



## Mathias

I visited the new property yesterday, met the owner. There are a couple guys that hunt it already, does not seem to be consistently. To say its a beautiful setting is an understatement.
I walked the 10 acres, found two stands, both in nice spots. I found a spot for another which I’ll add this week. If it is hunted hard, I’ll pull out, not fair to the guys already there. But I think it may not be with the owner looking for help thinning the herd. If nothing else it will be an awesome sit, I’ll add some pics once I’m in.


----------



## 13third

Best friends daughter seems to be a last day of rifle star. We pushed a 10 mile section of State Game lands that we’ve hunted for 25 years and I promise you I can count on one hand how many hunters I’ve seen there in that time. She shot her 3rd wall hanger in 5 years at 4:30 pm last night. We tallied 4 bucks yesterday between 7 guys, 2 of which we’re tagged out so only 1 person went without filling his tag. Pretty good odds for a bunch of orange army dumb slobs. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Not every rifle hunter is a “slob” I think everyone knows that, it’s just a shame there are so damned many in Pennsylvania.

Congrats to her on the nice buck.


----------



## muzzypower

Tagged 4 bucks in one day?? Great results for pushing!


----------



## 13third

muzzypower said:


> Tagged 4 bucks in one day?? Great results for pushing!


Yessir. Was a let down. Last year the 7 of us got 5 on the last day. 








Bucks that made it to our “camp” for the photo last year on the last day. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzypower

Nice. Well done. Im in western ny. Growing up in eastern ny we pushed all gun season. Was exciting for a kid like me. Ppl don’t seem to hunt like that near me now. I would love to hook up with a group in northwestern pa that hunts that way and is productive like that. If anybody ever needs another pusher, hit me up!


----------



## TauntoHawk

We wrapped up gun season how it should be, with family hunting the snow covered hills of northern Pennsylvania.

Friday morning we hunted a small winter rye and spring oats plot at the top of my uncles place we planted in August. As the sun cracked the trees were decorated with nature's ornaments, about 40 turkeys studded the trees and they spent 2hrs scratching and pecking around or stand. 

My dad and sister doubled on 95lb does at 8:30 The rest of the day was cold and uneventful when the wind kicked up and pushed the wind chill into the teens I don't think the deer moved much Friday afternoon. We finished the day with prime rib and cold beers.

We have permission as does anyone who asks on 400 acres that abuts the back of my uncles land its mostly maple and beech with patches of hemlocks studded with old slate quarry pits. I double checked on access last week and was assured a that's fine and was told hunters have been in and out in the usually spots most of the season with guys being back out Saturday. This is usually 2-3 guys that sit a few hundred yards from the end of the only 4x4 trail on the premises. It's a real pain to get back to being unaccessible by vehicles larger then an ATV and even that only has one cleared access path that dead ends not far into the piece. So although it's unrestricted access to locals it's been years since I've seen anyone in the back half. I found some buck bedding tight to one of the quarry pit years ago I've jumped small bucks out it on my approach several times but have never been successful at finding the owner of much of the quality sign that usually dots the area. I told my wife we were going to make and end around play which involved a much longer hike (at least she'd be warm) and try and use the shale pit to get above it in the morning. Although we wouldn't be able to see into the bedding pocket we'd catch some of the entry exit trails and have the wind in our favor. We were still looking for a good vantage point to set up when we could hear steps in the crunchy snow. 45min of off again on again foot steps bellow before we could make out 3 bucks browsing their way through the dense cover. It took them another 45min to move 50yds or some and clear from behind some deadfalls. After an hour and half of standing still and whispering "where did they go, now I see them, lost them again" she raised her the gun and shot the lead buck through both shoulders the second he immerged from cover running 20yds and he was done. Some nice rubs said this wasn't the first time those bucks had tip toes back into that spot and it won't be the last time I do either. 

On the drag out I found a big set of tracks and a plan was made to wind bump the area they were heading into for my cousins husband. He must not of hand much faith in the plan because he was playing with his scope on power 10x when I put a tall 8pt right in his lap at 20 yards which he promptly pulled up and missed. The buck ran back onto my uncles land and I once again got on him for a bump but this time he wasn't having it ditching his does to double back on me while I watched him slide out behind me. 


Real fun weekend









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I wouldn't worry about hurting them with corn. Still hitting cut fields and there's still standing corn in part of where i hunted.

*Saturday:* ended up not going to the woods where i thought we (dad & I) were originally going to go at all....and hunted the 'K' hollow again, i was surprised by his change of choice, but thought had better "odds" there anyway. I saw a single doe with no shot presented and then a trio of 3 about an hour later. First doe in this group was a bit larger then the next and I shot her as she stood 18-20yds away, down in 70. Saw possibly my first live antlered buck of the rifle season about another hour later. Quite certain i saw a main beam on 1 side well above ear height...but If it was legal or not...i couldn't say.

My dad who was sitting about 150yds from me saw 3 doe all day, with no shot opportunities. I saw 19 deer for the day (by far the most of the season)...from what i saw, all antlerless cept for one. There are still buck around somewhere.. quite a few doe and bb made it through.

The farmers a few minutes down the road had atleast 5 doe and a small buck for the day + a few misses. Fairly quiet for the last day at about 31 shots heard, close to half of those shots were heard from the area's they were in. 
Think quite a few hung it up for the last day...or were possibly already tagged out. If it wasn't for the farmers i hunt on and a neighbor of theirs on their own farm...rifle season would have been VERY quiet in regards to rifle shots in that area this year.

The largest/oldest buck i saw during archery season ...and had just out of bow range... made it through rifle...as he was staying on a property off limits to hunting of any kind, during it. Seems he will be around next year at 4 or 5 years of age.

*more butchering to do this week...*



Just finishing up with skinning and quartering my doe last night when my b-inlaw pulled in. He got a shot at a 3rd buck during rifle season...and had it in the back of the truck, a 1.5yr old 5 pt.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats to "13" and your fellows....a disappointing day indeed:wink:

Another eventful day in the woods Taunto...nice pics!


----------



## hrtlnd164

justinc535 said:


> I have a question for you guys on this topic. I usually go out today and toss out some corn and put cameras out to see what made it as well. I'm always torn about putting out too much corn due to the deer already being accustomed to winter feeding patterns, especially if not around cut corn. How do you guys go about that, if at all to make sure you're not putting the deer in any danger there?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It’s not just corn, it is any rapid change in diet that can give them issues. Whatever you choose to use, start with a small amount and broadcast it over the area and slowly build from there. And don’t just suddenly decide you have enough pictures and stop feeding once they are used to it, just as bad on their system.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Corn acidosis and corn toxicity make zero sense to me. Dump corn. U see deer in cut corn fields or fields still standing and deer have zero issues. To me it makes zero sense


It's a real issue and it does kill deer and elk.It's not an issue where deer have been feeding in corn fields but it is an issue in the areas with no agriculture.That's a fact.Every year they find dead elk and deer up here that die from it.If you put a little bit near a trail cam,they won't die from acidosis.However,dumping corn in the big woods is a terrible idea.First of all,you rarely feed them enough to benefit and all you do if pull them away from good wintering grounds with browse.Second,you allow predators to pattern them.Third,most people feed them fairly close to roads because they aren't hauling corn for miles and more deer end up getting hit by cars than are helped.The bottom line is,deer know how to adapt to winter.If you have to feed them,you have too many,period.


----------



## justinc535

dougell said:


> It's a real issue and it does kill deer and elk.It's not an issue where deer have been feeding in corn fields but it is an issue in the areas with no agriculture.That's a fact.Every year they find dead elk and deer up here that die from it.If you put a little bit near a trail cam,they won't die from acidosis.However,dumping corn in the big woods is a terrible idea.First of all,you rarely feed them enough to benefit and all you do if pull them away from good wintering grounds with browse.Second,you allow predators to pattern them.Third,most people feed them fairly close to roads because they aren't hauling corn for miles and more deer end up getting hit by cars than are helped.The bottom line is,deer know how to adapt to winter.If you have to feed them,you have too many,period.


I agree with all of it and rarely ever do it besides the end of the firearms season. One side of the road I hunt is agriculture but the other side is big woods for 6 miles with zero agriculture. The deer do not cross over besides a few does here and there. I take a 50 pound bag and spread it all over in front of 5 different cams to prevent doing any damage and don't do it again after I check the cameras before Christmas.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Way to go Taunto and AJ.Great way to end the season.


----------



## yetihunter1

TauntoHawk said:


> We wrapped up gun season how it should be, with family hunting the snow covered hills of northern Pennsylvania.
> 
> Friday morning we hunted a small winter rye and spring oats plot at the top of my uncles place we planted in August. As the sun cracked the trees were decorated with nature's ornaments, about 40 turkeys studded the trees and they spent 2hrs scratching and pecking around or stand.
> 
> My dad and sister doubled on 95lb does at 8:30 The rest of the day was cold and uneventful when the wind kicked up and pushed the wind chill into the teens I don't think the deer moved much Friday afternoon. We finished the day with prime rib and cold beers.
> 
> We have permission as does anyone who asks on 400 acres that abuts the back of my uncles land its mostly maple and beech with patches of hemlocks studded with old slate quarry pits. I double checked on access last week and was assured a that's fine and was told hunters have been in and out in the usually spots most of the season with guys being back out Saturday. This is usually 2-3 guys that sit a few hundred yards from the end of the only 4x4 trail on the premises. It's a real pain to get back to being unaccessible by vehicles larger then an ATV and even that only has one cleared access path that dead ends not far into the piece. So although it's unrestricted access to locals it's been years since I've seen anyone in the back half. I found some buck bedding tight to one of the quarry pit years ago I've jumped small bucks out it on my approach several times but have never been successful at finding the owner of much of the quality sign that usually dots the area. I told my wife we were going to make and end around play which involved a much longer hike (at least she'd be warm) and try and use the shale pit to get above it in the morning. Although we wouldn't be able to see into the bedding pocket we'd catch some of the entry exit trails and have the wind in our favor. We were still looking for a good vantage point to set up when we could hear steps in the crunchy snow. 45min of off again on again foot steps bellow before we could make out 3 bucks browsing their way through the dense cover. It took them another 45min to move 50yds or some and clear from behind some deadfalls. After an hour and half of standing still and whispering "where did they go, now I see them, lost them again" she raised her the gun and shot the lead buck through both shoulders the second he immerged from cover running 20yds and he was done. Some nice rubs said this wasn't the first time those bucks had tip toes back into that spot and it won't be the last time I do either.
> 
> On the drag out I found a big set of tracks and a plan was made to wind bump the area they were heading into for my cousins husband. He must not of hand much faith in the plan because he was playing with his scope on power 10x when I put a tall 8pt right in his lap at 20 yards which he promptly pulled up and missed. The buck ran back onto my uncles land and I once again got on him for a bump but this time he wasn't having it ditching his does to double back on me while I watched him slide out behind me.
> 
> 
> Real fun weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Taunto, that sounds like an amazing day! Congrats to your wife, dad and sister. I feel your uncles pain, I have had my scope on 10x after trying to get a shot at a doe at 200yds and then bumping one at 30yds infront of me and missed the shot badly. 

Bet you were chomping at the bit with all those turkeys on the roost there....ready for spring yet?


----------



## dougell

justinc535 said:


> I agree with all of it and rarely ever do it besides the end of the firearms season. One side of the road I hunt is agriculture but the other side is big woods for 6 miles with zero agriculture. The deer do not cross over besides a few does here and there. I take a 50 pound bag and spread it all over in front of 5 different cams to prevent doing any damage and don't do it again after I check the cameras before Christmas.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Dropping a little corn in front of some cameras won't hurt them.Dumping large quantities in the wrong areas can and does.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Details sketchy but hearing rumblings of two yahoo's getting pinched for shooting deer with small caliber rifle yesterday in Warwick Park. Anyone heard anything about it....rifle on a Sunday...in Elverson...

Joe


----------



## KylePA

Got back from a quick trip to the families cabin in Southern Bradford county. Got up there Thursday with a bunch of crunchy snow. Spent the day hiking around with my new Onyx subscription looking for potential new archery spots for next fall. Saw tons of fresh deer sign and found a great looking rut spot for next year. Friday came and I woke up to some fresh snow on the ground. Ended up looking for new spots and caught a doe napping in her bed around 11 am. One shot from my .270 put an an end to one of the best hunting experiences I have had recently. Nothing like being free on the move quite refreshing from sitting in a tree stand in suburbia. I didn't see a single person and the only shot I heard in two days of hunting was my own. Such a way different experience than what you come to think of with rifle season and this was all on public land as well.


----------



## Mathias

Where in Bradford?


----------



## nicko

KylePA said:


> Got back from a quick trip to the families cabin in Southern Bradford county. Got up there Thursday with a bunch of crunchy snow. Spent the day hiking around with my new Onyx subscription looking for potential new archery spots for next fall. Saw tons of fresh deer sign and found a great looking rut spot for next year. Friday came and I woke up to some fresh snow on the ground. Ended up looking for new spots and caught a doe napping in her bed around 11 am. One shot from my .270 put an an end to one of the best hunting experiences I have had recently. Nothing like being free on the move quite refreshing from sitting in a tree stand in suburbia. I didn't see a single person and the only shot I heard in two days of hunting was my own. Such a way different experience than what you come to think of with rifle season and this was all on public land as well.


Congrats! Nothing like getting out into a remote area of the state with little to no pressure.


----------



## KylePA

mathias said:


> where in bradford?


sgl36. 

Thanks Nicko..


----------



## Mathias

KylePA said:


> sgl36.


Leroy area?


----------



## TauntoHawk

I'm always ready for turkey, deer just fills the time and freezer between springs. 

My wife might be even more ready for turkey and about 40 degree warmer temps.



yetihunter1 said:


> Taunto, that sounds like an amazing day! Congrats to your wife, dad and sister. I feel your uncles pain, I have had my scope on 10x after trying to get a shot at a doe at 200yds and then bumping one at 30yds infront of me and missed the shot badly.
> 
> Bet you were chomping at the bit with all those turkeys on the roost there....ready for spring yet?


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## justinc535

TauntoHawk said:


> I'm always ready for turkey, deer just fills the time and freezer between springs.
> 
> My wife might be even more ready for turkey and about 40 degree warmer temps.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I spend more time in the deer woods looking at it on an hourly basis, just considering the hours I spend in a stand during the first couple weeks of November. But I always enjoy turkey season the most. Something about a 55 degree morning with birds chirping, interacting with the animal, and not having to carry 50 pounds of crap into the woods.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Always been a bit fonder of turkey hunting as well. Been hooked on them since i took my first gobbler in the fall of 96'. I was more or less just playing around with a mouth call... while squirrel hunting...and had a whole flock come in behind me. Shot it with a single shot modified choke 20 gauge...chambered with a 7.5 shot shell. Flopped like all hell when i grabbed his legs and being my first I didn't know what to do, ended up shooting it again almost point blank and splitting his head in half down the middle...oops!

Since i didn't tag a buck this year yet...my thoughts will be on the 2nd season instead of turkey just yet. I've never been out much at all in the late season but think i'm going to put some time into it this year. My dad hasn't got any deer yet ...and a few of the farmers were already talking about getting out, sitting a bit and then doing some pushes. The question for me will be do i try the vert bow again and see if i feel more comfortable shooting it...or take the flintlock?


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Details sketchy but hearing rumblings of two yahoo's getting pinched for shooting deer with small caliber rifle yesterday in Warwick Park. Anyone heard anything about it....rifle on a Sunday...in Elverson...
> 
> Joe


Couldn't happen Joe. Everyone knows that WCO's don't work on Sundays because there is no poaching and or trespassing and it would up the costs tremendously to have them work Sundays.


----------



## Mathias

Any more, I get just about as much pleasure from this as the hunt, turkey or deer. Next 3 months are rotten.


----------



## Matt Musto

justinc535 said:


> For this who may not know what I'm getting at, a deers rumen adapts to digest woody browse in the winter, if large quantities of corn are consumed it can possibly harm the deer and essentially they can starve on a full stomach.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yes, you are correct. I don't put corn out in the winter. If they get on corn in the winter and gorge themselves it can be a death sentence, especially in hard cold winters. I haven't put out feed at all in previous winters but am considering it this year. This is a decent article. I'm leaning towards a feed high in protein and fiber that their stomachs are adjusted to this time of year.

https://www.bonecollector.com/the-dos-and-donts-of-feeding-deer-this-winter/

This article is against any feeding.

https://www.farmanddairy.com/columns/feeding-corn-to-deer-could-be-death-sentence/14324.html


----------



## jacobh

Here’s what i don’t understand. Pa game commission says do not feed the deer corn. Then in special reg areas states u can bait but only with corn??? Kinda seems a little strange to me. If protein was better for the herd why wouldn’t they allow baiting with pellets instead of corn so they don’t kill the deer with corn toxicity??


----------



## justinc535

It's generally when they're on winter feeding patterns, they don't eat corn throughout the entire winter. Once they've scraped up the cut corn that's left in the winter (if near agriculture) then their system adapts to the consumption of woody browse. This isn't a problem during the hunting seasons generally.


jacobh said:


> Here’s what i don’t understand. Pa game commission says do not feed the deer corn. Then in special reg areas states u can bait but only with corn??? Kinda seems a little strange to me. If protein was better for the herd why wouldn’t they allow baiting with pellets instead of corn so they don’t kill the deer with corn toxicity??


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

haha my wife can commiserate with yours on the temps. I looking forward to turkey myself.....hunt till noon, eat lunch and spend the rest of the day fly fishing for trout, some of my favorite things to do.



TauntoHawk said:


> I'm always ready for turkey, deer just fills the time and freezer between springs.
> 
> My wife might be even more ready for turkey and about 40 degree warmer temps.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

justinc535 said:


> I spend more time in the deer woods looking at it on an hourly basis, just considering the hours I spend in a stand during the first couple weeks of November. But I always enjoy turkey season the most. Something about a 55 degree morning with birds chirping, interacting with the animal, and not having to carry 50 pounds of crap into the woods.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Turkey hunting is just pure enjoyment, there's really no real grind its song birds and sunrises, fresh green buds and comfortable weather. There also doesn't seem to be a trophy obsession, even a seasoned vet in the turkey woods is mainly just looking for a full fan, visible beard, and a booming gobble if he's got nice hooks it's cool but he's dead before you notice.


A buck harvest is certainly a sweeter reward due to the effort and sacrifice it usually takes to achieve. Stand set up, long hours in horrible weather, tough drag, just the difficulty in out smarting a pressured buck that doesn't sound off his location. But the hunting to that point can be a serious grind filled with uncomfortable hours on stand.

Deer hunting is also geared more toward a solo style hunter where turkey hunting is not disadvantaged at all I would even say there are benefits of hunting in a pair which allow for that hunting comradery which to me is more important then the harvest in hunting is sharing the experiences with someone else. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

jacobh said:


> Here’s what i don’t understand. Pa game commission says do not feed the deer corn. Then in special reg areas states u can bait but only with corn??? Kinda seems a little strange to me. If protein was better for the herd why wouldn’t they allow baiting with pellets instead of corn so they don’t kill the deer with corn toxicity??


A baiting permit no longer is needed when using bait to hunt deer
on private property in the Southeast Special Regulations Area. However,
other requirements remain. Bait used within the Southeast Special
Regulations Area must be shelled corn or protein-pellet supplements;

Scott, I copied this out of the PGC book. I think shelled corn may be a little less harsh and easier to digest than whole corn, but that is just a guess. Either way it probably isn't as bad in the ag areas down here as it is up in the northern tier.


----------



## Billy H

Bunch of hoopla about nothing with the corn. Unless someone is dumping hundreds of pounds in piles it wont do anything to the deer. Deer diying from acidosis is very unlikely. They will still eat browse and whatever else is around. Acidosis is WAY overblown.


----------



## jacobh

Hhhhmmmmm they told guys I know corn only!! No clue Matt seems strange to me




Matt Musto said:


> A baiting permit no longer is needed when using bait to hunt deer
> on private property in the Southeast Special Regulations Area. However,
> other requirements remain. Bait used within the Southeast Special
> Regulations Area must be shelled corn or protein-pellet supplements;
> 
> Scott, I copied this out of the PGC book. I think shelled corn may be a little less harsh and easier to digest than whole corn, but that is just a guess. Either way it probably isn't as bad in the ag areas down here as it is up in the northern tier.


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> Bunch of hoopla about nothing with the corn. Unless someone is dumping hundreds of pounds in piles it wont do anything to the deer. Deer diying from acidosis is very unlikely. They will still eat browse and whatever else is around. Acidosis is WAY overblown.


It depends on what was in the deer's diet throughout the year.A little corn in front of a trail cam won't hurt anything.Dumping 50lb bags can.Every year they find elk up here that died because of it.It's probably not an issue in the SE part of the state like it is up here.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I found two of the three big buck I was on last year...the big 10 hasn't been seen since March 1 of last year (found his sheds n Feb of 17)....I hadn't seen the Big 9 or the non-typical drop-tine since early summer, that was until the last two weeks. Both seem to be secure on private property that I have permission to access to shed hunt, but not actually hunt?? The family who owns the property thinks that my family and I are nuts to go walking in the cold merely to find some antlers, wonder what they'd think about me perched 20' up one of the oaks along their back border. I've known the family a while and always respect their wishes, I keep the property relatively secure and they do as well as they are outdoorsy type, but don't approve of hunting. I have visited ALL of the neighbors and can't lock down permission anywhere in the area, but the good thing...seems no one else can either and I am the only one *with permission *looking for antlers in the area...hopefully, I'll land both sets and be able to share, both are very nice and representative of what suburbia can produce when left untouched. I am thinking the non-typical is in the mid-high 50's and the nine, mid-high 40's. Both are very great buck....

I've posted these before, here are the sheds from the Big 10 from early 2017 (Feb 4th I think)...I had three separate encounters with him that fall, the best is when I had him inside 50 yards, but was on the ground with no possibility of slipping an arrow through the underbrush. As hard as I looked, I never found his sheds this year, and never saw him after March....lots can happen to deer in these parts (5D) including hiding in someone's backyard, so he still may be around??









added a moderate 17.5" spread credit, my gut tells me it would be closer to 19" with 25" beams, but rather be conservative









Hard to believe I am thinking about shed hunting already when we still have a month left to bowhunt...probably feel a little different if I had some local spots to hit...who knows, maybe something will pop up?

Joe


----------



## jasonk0519

Joe, You better not turn your back on those sheds. Someone looks very interested. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

jasonk0519 said:


> Joe, You better not turn your back on those sheds. Someone looks very interested.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


she was with me when I found them...she actually nabbed the smaller one in the pic....



















She does well, its a lot of fun too...

















































I'll have both her (Fawn) and Storm out this year...been working with him rather religiously as he needs it, has the attention span of a gnat, but he's coming along...on Sunday he found three plants in 15-minutes that were about 250 yards apart. I planted them around 7AM and we went out around noon....I was happy with those results.

He just turned one in October.....poor guy couldn’t escape my daughter









Joe


----------



## John_pro

Sheds are already on the ground, buddies have picked up a few this last Saturday.
It’s not too far away joe


----------



## jasonk0519

12-Ringer said:


> she was with me when I found them...she actually nabbed the smaller one in the pic....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She does well, its a lot of fun too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have both her (Fawn) and Storm out this year...been working with him rather religiously as he needs it, has the attention span of a gnat, but he's coming along...on Sunday he found three plants in 15-minutes that were about 250 yards apart. I planted them around 7AM and we went out around noon....I was happy with those results.
> 
> He just turned one in October.....poor guy couldn’t escape my daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


That's great! Post up pics if they score some this year.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Joe I came home from work one day and my then 7-8 year old daughter and her friend had 'my hunting dog' in a white wedding dress. I still have no idea where the dress came from or went. I will say, a black lab in a white dress (and whatever teh thing is that goes on their head, with a veil) is a stunning sight.


----------



## jacobh

Wel guys after a year of not shooting a compound aim thinking of going back to one now I can draw a bow. So all I can draw currently is like 50# but hoping to beable to get up to 55-60# by next season. I’ve never shot below 70# before and don’t really know wht to expect? Any arrow recommendations? I like expandable heads so want to push through a 1.5” cut. I shoot to 30 max most of the time. Anyways recommendations or advice is appreciated


----------



## j.d.m.

I draw 50lbs, have 30" draw length though. I shoot heavy arrows wig slick trick standard 1" heads. My arrows weigh in at 550gn and get complete pass through's at 40 yards.


----------



## jacobh

Thanks yea my short DL kinda hurts me


----------



## nicko

Shorter DL and low poundage unfortunately are not a good combo for use with big mechanicals. Maybe the low KE rages?


----------



## fap1800

jacobh said:


> Thanks yea my short DL kinda hurts me


What length does your typical arrow measure out at? Insert to throat? 

I could run some numbers for you. Just provide draw length and bow model. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hey Scott, don't overthink it....do what brings you the most confidence and enjoyment...unfortunately for many of us it IS the "over-thinking" that keeps us engaged...(which stand, which wind, which bow, which broadhead, etc...)....folks have been killing plenty of big game for DECADES with shooting bows well below 50lbs. Buddy's wife got her first this year in Woody's Woods an OLD buck, only carried a 7-point rack, but field dressed at 198lbs...she shot him at 25 yards with her Jewel set at 45lbs., she has a 26" draw, was shooting CX Maxima Hunters with a 2-blade rage, the buck didn't go 80 yards....

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Thanks Joe. Yea no doubt I’m a headcase lol. Just always nice to hear from others who have been there or are currently there. Thank u


----------



## nicko

Let me know if you want to play with one of my GT500s for a little while Scott. I can dial one of them down to 50 lbs for you.


----------



## skinner2

Put the arrows where it belongs and you will have no issues getting a pass through. I shoot pretty much the same dl and 60#. I also use a large expandable broadhead , only time I didn't get a pass through is when I hit the shoulder.


----------



## fap1800

With today's bows and their efficiency, dropping down to 60lbs doesn't rob you of much. I think what does kind of matter is arrow selection to go along with what weight you're drawing coupled with your draw length. 400gr arrows w/mechs kill deer all the time. Heck, they even kill elk. First and foremost, shot placement is indeed key, but things don't always work out. For that, I tend to lean on the heavier side and of course heavy means something different to everyone especially on AT. The Ashby crew will most likely argue that a 500gr arrow isn't heavy where some will say a 450 grainer is. It's all relative.


----------



## jacobh

Thanks all. Nick a I appreciate that offer man you’ve always helped me in the past. Thanks


----------



## TauntoHawk

I'm a short draw 26.75 and with my new bow purchase this year I dropped from 67 down to 60-61 as I was still recovering from a partial labrum tear and wanted to make sure shooting was nice and easy on it. I might just leave it there it's really nice to draw and hold and I felt like I still had plenty of punching power.

I run a 410gr pile driver extreme pass through with qad exodus heads so I can't comment on how mechs have done for me since testing the exodus I've never looked back or thought of switching to anything else. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Thank u everyone


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Wondered why you were shooting 70lbs...how short is your draw?

I used to have my hoyt fastflite maxed out on poundage for many years but deemed it wasn't necessary.
My setup is at a 29" draw at around 55-57lbs. Never had a problem with getting pass throughs on deer using 100gr nap shockwaves or spitfires. Have some of the rage slipcams but never released one on a deer.
My hunting arrow weight is between 450 and 500gr I believe. Have had good luck, with nothing bad to say about the carbon express walmart wolverine arrows i have used for many years...


----------



## jacobh

My draw is 27”


----------



## pa.hunter

jacobh said:


> My draw is 27”


do you have a bow that goes down low enough ? i shot 60 but 30 inch draw i got a used experience while back it draws so smooth i now shoot 65 with no problems and it feels like 55 pound to me ! i have bad shoulders from being old !


----------



## jacobh

I don’t nicks offerednto lend me one. I’ve been to local shop shooting lower poundage bows here and there. Still sore but can get it back now


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Should go out this week and shoot some arrows...although i don't expect that much of a difference in pain (hopefully i'm wrong) or results on target. Last time i shot i could draw it back ok...it was when i was holding it there that my shoulder didn't like it much. Had the hoyt since i was a teenager so i'm sure the letoff isn't as high as the 'newer' bows. Will have to shoot and c how it feels...

Finished all the slicing and vacuum sealing on my last day doe today...ready for the late season, the blade on the slicer however needs a good sharpening. Anybody see pa outdoor life this past sunday...that recipe don was using sounded pretty good.
I slice about half of my larger pieces into minute steak 'like' small chips...fry it plain or with onions...sometimes barbecue it. The other half of the meat for the slicer...i slice into long thin strips and then roll it with bacon to go in the oven.

Have quite a bit of "hamburg" meat to do something with...been a few years since we made bologna.


----------



## pa.hunter

jacobh said:


> I don’t nicks offerednto lend me one. I’ve been to local shop shooting lower poundage bows here and there. Still sore but can get it back now


i have an adjustable cam frankin bow goes down below 50 i will lone you - you pay shipping- it has assassin cams on it ready to shoot of course you may need to change peep kisser ---- if interested shoot me pm shoots well used it on 3d coarse and killed couple deer with it


----------



## jacobh

Man i really appreciate that. Nicko offered also and he lives next to me. Guys I really Thank u all. Pa Hunter that’s very nice buddy I do appreciate it. I just hate borrowing things. Thank u for the offer


----------



## pa.hunter

jacobh said:


> Man i really appreciate that. Nicko offered also and he lives next to me. Guys I really Thank u all. Pa Hunter that’s very nice buddy I do appreciate it. I just hate borrowing things. Thank u for the offer


i am not worried about breaking it- i will build another just shoot me pm :wink:


----------



## KylePA

jacobh said:


> Man i really appreciate that. Nicko offered also and he lives next to me. Guys I really Thank u all. Pa Hunter that’s very nice buddy I do appreciate it. I just hate borrowing things. Thank u for the offer


Scott- I just got a mint E-35 with a VGrip with 60lb limbs. I didn't sell my Synergy yet so if you wanna put some arrows through it, use it feel free. You know the house stop over or shoot me a text as well.


----------



## KylePA

jacobh said:


> Thanks yea my short DL kinda hurts me


My brother is shooting 58lbs out of his Triax with Piledriver arrows and Rage Hypodermics or Rage Extremes. No issues in killing deer, I wouldn't overthink it.


----------



## Billy H

I went to 60 pounds a few years back and will never go back up in poundage. You might want to wait till things warm up in spring or stick to indoor shooting for a while. Pulling a bow in this cold when you have a bum shoulder is probably asking for pain.


----------



## jacobh

Man guys Thank u for all the offers it is appreciated it. I will keep intouch for sure but it means a lot the help offers!!


----------



## Billy H

Flo orange question. So looking at the special regs area section of the digest. Under Archery it list the dates sept 15 - nov 24 Dec. 26 -Jan 26 . No orange required unless during the October special muzzleloader ,special firearms or fall turkey. 

Then below under extended antlerless firearms season Dec 26 - Jan 26 it calls for 250 inches of orange in certain counties. I’m confused. 

Am I wrong to assume that archers don’t need orange and shotgunners do need it? WTH.


----------



## fap1800

Billy H said:


> Flo orange question. So looking at the special regs area section of the digest. Under Archery it list the dates sept 15 - nov 24 Dec. 26 -Jan 26 . No orange required unless during the October special muzzleloader ,special firearms or fall turkey.
> 
> Then below under extended antlerless firearms season Dec 26 - Jan 26 it calls for 250 inches of orange in certain counties. I’m confused.
> 
> Am I wrong to assume that archers don’t need orange and shotgunners do need it? WTH.


Not wrong at all. I called about this a few years ago because it's very confusing. If you're archery hunting you do not need to wear orange during the extended shotgun in those specific counties. Although depending on where you're hunting it may be a good thing to do so. :wink:


----------



## Billy H

fap1800 said:


> Not wrong at all. I called about this a few years ago because it's very confusing. If you're archery hunting you do not need to wear orange during the extended shotgun in those specific counties. Although depending on where you're hunting it may be a good thing to do so. :wink:


Thanks for the clarification. I never wore orange years past but at one time you were required to wear a hat while moving , that made the rule clear. 

You better believe I’m not walking through any woods without an orange hat at the very least during that season even on private.


----------



## yetihunter1

Anyone see the news story about the bear attack in Muncy, PA? Friend whose family lives up there and knows the woman who was attacked says that they put down 5 different bears. Was curious if anyone else had heard anything because that seems a bit excessive to me unless it was a Sow and 4 cubs.


----------



## stoant27

yetihunter1 said:


> Anyone see the news story about the bear attack in Muncy, PA? Friend whose family lives up there and knows the woman who was attacked says that they put down 5 different bears. Was curious if anyone else had heard anything because that seems a bit excessive to me unless it was a Sow and 4 cubs.


local news this morning... not sure about any being put down but it's 20 minutes away I may hear sometime soon

http://www.sungazette.com/news/top-...hip-woman-drug-from-home-in-stable-condition/


----------



## fap1800

Billy H said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I never wore orange years past but at one time you were required to wear a hat while moving , that made the rule clear.
> 
> You better believe I’m not walking through any woods without an orange hat at the very least during that season even on private.


Yeah, no kidding. The guy that hunts the neighboring property of one of my spots is one of those dudes that empties his gun at a running deer. Over the last 5 years he's managed to shoot and not recover a good amount a deer.


----------



## Mathias

I read the PGC’s new release,on the bear “attack”. They are actively seeking the bear. The involved woman’s dog ran towards the bear which was accompanied by cubs, she went to retrieve her dog and the interaction occurred.


----------



## j.d.m.

Didn't see the article, so, when was the date of attack? Shouldn't the sows with Cubs be denned up by now? Can't imagine there is much food out there right now. 

Side note, talked to a guy who lives in the walnutport area of PA, said guys up there seeing shed buck already. That's not far from me, but wow is that early in my opinion. Only mid December.


----------



## Mathias

I know of 2 guys that shot antlerless during rifle in 3C only to find they were shed bucks.


----------



## PAbigbear

Almost every buck that I know of shot the second week the antlers fell off when it was shot or while dragging. Pile of bucks were shed and killed for doe.


----------



## Spency

My dad has 4 small bucks coming in and 2 of them lost 1 side each last I talked to him Friday night.


----------



## j.d.m.

So we basically had no rut in many areas, and the buck are shedding already. Maybe a sign of a bad, late winter?? I know many areas had poor mast crop this season, soft and hard, lots of rain/ flooding. Not sure how much of that played a roll in stressing the buck to make them loose antlers this early. I was hoping for a solid chance at a late season buck, up in 3b, but seems that might just be a hope.


----------



## jacobh

Another reason we need to end the season sooner


----------



## Mathias

jacobh said:


> Another reason we need to end the season sooner


Soon be time to fire up those 12ga semi autos here in special regs area 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Yep after EHD wipes out 1/2 the herd may as well kill the other half with the extended season


----------



## skinner2

jacobh said:


> Yep after EHD wipes out 1/2 the herd may as well kill the other half with the extended season


Well this is the Pa hunting thread , why would you expect anything less.


----------



## nicko

My wife and I were up in the Poconos, Pike County this weekend…in the area is State game lands 183 and Delaware state forest as well. DE State forest is over 83,000 acres… Looks like deep dark timber and a ridiculous amount of land that you could never hunt in your entire life time… 2 1/2 hours from home.


----------



## j.d.m.

nicko said:


> My wife and I were up in the Poconos, Pike County this weekend…in the area is State game lands 183 and Delaware state forest as well. DE State forest is over 83,000 acres… Looks like deep dark timber and a ridiculous amount of land that you could never hunt in your entire life time… 2 1/2 hours from home.


DE state park is surrounded by hunting clubs, and I mean surrounded. A club I hunt with once in a while is one of them. That land gets hunted hard, not saying it's a waist of time, as it's probably as good as any good sized tract.


----------



## KylePA

Mathias said:


> Soon be time to fire up those 12ga semi autos here in special regs area
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



There is something quite beautiful about the smooth cycling of shotgun slugs out of a semi-auto as button bucks and shed bucks run across an open corn field. December 26th can't get here soon enough:darkbeer:


----------



## 138104

KylePA said:


> There is something quite beautiful about the smooth cycling of shotgun slugs out of a semi-auto as button bucks and shed bucks run across an open corn field. December 26th can't get here soon enough


Music to my ears!


----------



## Schreinerdj

j.d.m. said:


> DE state park is surrounded by hunting clubs, and I mean surrounded. A club I hunt with once in a while is one of them. That land gets hunted hard, not saying it's a waist of time, as it's probably as good as any good sized tract.


I've been up hunting up there the last 7 years, archery season is the way to go. I rarely get skunked in deer sightings and our club usually kills a couple each year. Takes a little to figure it out but once you do it's a nice place to get away from the noisy suburbs. I'll be up the 26th to do some squirrel hunting for a couple days and to do a little scouting. I also see very few people bow hunting as well. 

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

I’m waiting on the semi-automatic crossgun. I hate spilling my beer reloading my Rovin.


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> I’m waiting on the semi-automatic crossgun. I hate spilling my beer reloading my Rovin.


:darkbeer:


----------



## cowdocdvm

Mathias said:


> I’m waiting on the semi-automatic crossgun. I hate spilling my beer reloading my Rovin.



Lol nice!


----------



## PAbigbear

j.d.m. said:


> So we basically had no rut in many areas, and the buck are shedding already. Maybe a sign of a bad, late winter?? I know many areas had poor mast crop this season, soft and hard, lots of rain/ flooding. Not sure how much of that played a roll in stressing the buck to make them loose antlers this early. I was hoping for a solid chance at a late season buck, up in 3b, but seems that might just be a hope.


My opinion is the 16+ inches of snow across much of the northern tier especially right as the peak of the rut was winding down, coupled with poor mast, pressure from bear and then deer season made them lower their testosterone levels and go into survival mode. They don't need antlers when all they want to do is eat enough to live.


----------



## nicko

When I ran trail cams down here in 5C, I typically saw bucks holding antlers into mid March. Up north might be a different story.


----------



## fap1800

I’ve had bucks on camera down here in 5D holding their racks in April.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Pretty common for me to see shed bucks in December/January at my place in 3C. 
5C I see them holding months later.
Big difference in weather between my two locations.


----------



## Billy H

Renewed my exclusive hunting rights agreement on a 125 acre piece down here in 5C yesterday. Not an easy thing to get and hold around here. All it cost me is a little work. My son and I did not shoot any doe on the property this year and we managed to keep trespassing to just about zero so far. Still have to deal with the shotgunners in the extended doe, fawn,and shed buck slaughter season. Hope they push deer from surrounding farms into our land. Hoping to see a little increase in numbers of deer next year.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Billy H said:


> Renewed my exclusive hunting rights agreement on a 125 acre piece down here in 5C yesterday. Not an easy thing to get and hold around here. All it cost me is a little work. My son and I did not shoot any doe on the property this year and we managed to keep trespassing to just about zero so far. Still have to deal with the shotgunners in the extended doe, fawn,and shed buck slaughter season. Hope they push deer from surrounding farms into our land. Hoping to see a little increase in numbers of deer next year.


Congrats Billy!


----------



## Mathias

125 acres, that’s a rare gem here in Congestion, Pa! Well done.
I walked away from a big property this year after 30 years or so of access, new ownership brought about big changes. Lots of good memories with my Son, a buddy I got on there and his Son. It’s a shame pics weren’t as easy to take and hold onto as they are today.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats hard to find that in our area





Billy H said:


> Renewed my exclusive hunting rights agreement on a 125 acre piece down here in 5C yesterday. Not an easy thing to get and hold around here. All it cost me is a little work. My son and I did not shoot any doe on the property this year and we managed to keep trespassing to just about zero so far. Still have to deal with the shotgunners in the extended doe, fawn,and shed buck slaughter season. Hope they push deer from surrounding farms into our land. Hoping to see a little increase in numbers of deer next year.


----------



## dougell

http://www.seacoastonline.com/article/20150324/NEWS/150329652

Acidosis is real.


----------



## adr1601

dougell said:


> http://www.seacoastonline.com/article/20150324/NEWS/150329652
> 
> Acidosis is real.


Yet the Bureau of Forestry still allows winter feeding for some clubs.


----------



## jacobh

The PGC allows it in all special Reg areas. So if it’s such a threat why do they allow it?


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> http://www.seacoastonline.com/article/20150324/NEWS/150329652
> 
> Acidosis is real.


Pure speculation at this point. No proof whatsoever what caused those deer to die. Could it be, sure could. That article leaves a lot to be desired and also tends to accentuate the rarest of incidents that occur. Example a deer with a bobcat on its back running around the house and being eaten in the driveway. Yeah, that happens everyday. Kind of makes the whole article suspect. Besides if feeding deer in winter was a serious risk and commonly killed deer there would be piles of deer dead all over the state.


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> http://www.seacoastonline.com/article/20150324/NEWS/150329652
> 
> Acidosis is real.


"Studies performed on two of the deer at the University of New Hampshire determined their deaths were due to a condition caused by a rapid change in diet often associated with winter feeding.

The deer had been fed hay, corn and deer pellets by locals, said Patrick Tate, a NH Fish and Game wildlife biologist. He said the conservation officer followed the deer tracks to two different feeding sites, one about 700 feet from where they died, another about a quarter-mile away"

Pretty sound evidence to me.


----------



## bowhunterbobbyt

nicko said:


> My wife and I were up in the Poconos, Pike County this weekend…in the area is State game lands 183 and Delaware state forest as well. DE State forest is over 83,000 acres… Looks like deep dark timber and a ridiculous amount of land that you could never hunt in your entire life time… 2 1/2 hours from home.


That’s where I live 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

Another article that mentions it. https://visitpago.com/love-wildlife-dont-feed-them/


----------



## Billy H

All A load of crap. Its rare when it happens, a few deer are affected each year. Start finding dozens and dozens of deer dead, and thousands of deer not returning to feed piles every single day all through the winter all over the state, then maybe you can convince me. If feeding in the winter was so bad for deer there would be literally thousands of dead deer everywhere. Up north, out west, east, south, everywhere! Not buying it. It happens no doubt, rare but it does, but car related deaths are a million times more common, better sell your cars.


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> The PGC allows it in all special Reg areas. So if it’s such a threat why do they allow it?


Scott, maybe the PGC figures if hunters can't reduce the herd enough, then maybe acidosis will help them meet their herd eradication goals.


----------



## nicko

bowhunterbobbyt said:


> That’s where I live
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful area up there.


----------



## Spency

My Dads clover plot this morning in 2E.


----------



## jacobh

Haha good point




nicko said:


> Scott, maybe the PGC figures if hunters can't reduce the herd enough, then maybe acidosis will help them meet their herd eradication goals.


----------



## jacobh

Well sounds like Pa gun season will be starting the Saturday after Thanksgiving starting next year


----------



## Matt Musto

jacobh said:


> Well sounds like Pa gun season will be starting the Saturday after Thanksgiving starting next year


Where did you see that? Hope that's not a compromise for Sunday hunting


----------



## justinc535

jacobh said:


> Well sounds like Pa gun season will be starting the Saturday after Thanksgiving starting next year


I was looking for details on next year's seasons. Do you have a link(s) you can share? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

http://adventures.everybodyshops.com/opening-day-deer-season-2019/


Don’t think Sundays are happening


----------



## Matt Musto

jacobh said:


> http://adventures.everybodyshops.com/opening-day-deer-season-2019/
> 
> 
> Don’t think Sundays are happening


When is everyone going to scout, sight in their rifles and party all day?


----------



## jacobh

Haha no clue. I’m always in Md for the opener so it dosent affect me. No way would I hunt gun in Pa anymore


----------



## nicko

Interesting. I think it makes sense to make this change.


----------



## KylePA

nicko said:


> Interesting. I think it makes sense to make this change.


Agree, I think it makes a ton of sense in terms of helping hunters numbers. Wonder if the schools in the Northern Tier will be open for business the Monday after Thanksgiving.


----------



## dougell

It doesn't matter to me but I doubt it will make any difference.As of now,the first day of deer season is pretty much a state Holiday.It may make a difference near urban population centers but there aren't many rural schools who have school the monday after thanksgiving.


----------



## Matt Musto

Matt Musto said:


> When is everyone going to scout, sight in their rifles and party all day?


This was kind of a joke, and I could care less when it opens, Saturday is fine with me. However all the argument for it are exactly the same reasons and arguments pro Sunday hunters have, and rightfully so.


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> It doesn't matter to me but I doubt it will make any difference.As of now,the first day of deer season is pretty much a state Holiday.It may make a difference near urban population centers but there aren't many rural schools who have school the monday after thanksgiving.


Doug how old is your son again? Is he still wrestling?


----------



## jacobh

I’d be shocked if guys don’t fight it because of the tradition





Matt Musto said:


> This was kind of a joke, and I could care less when it opens, Saturday is fine with me. However all the argument for it are exactly the same reasons and arguments pro Sunday hunters have, and rightfully so.


----------



## dougell

He's 13 and unfortunately,his wrestling career ended two weeks ago.He dislocated his shoulder at a match.It's about the 5th time it's happened in the past two years and the Dr's are telling me there's no surgery that can fix it so wrestling is over.We have an appointment in Jan with a sports medicine Dr. but I have no desire to see him screw up everything else he likes to do for wresting.It's a hard pill to swallow because he's worked his butt of since he was six and he was pretty good.We've been doing some PT exercises and last night I had him in the gym for the first time since it happened just doing some light work.I think he'll be fine but eventually it will blow as he wrestles bigger and stronger kids.It's just not worth it.


----------



## j.d.m.

Sounds like the decision of Saturday opener is once again going to be about political votes for/against lawmakers. Same reason we can't have Sunday hunting. Sad that hunting laws can never be about hunters/game, it's ALL about lawmakers chances to progress in scandal of government. Sad, sad, sad.


----------



## jacobh

Doug sorry to hear that. Do they think maybe it’s a growth thing? Jake has a separated growth plate in his elbow but once he went through PT and is maturing he has zero issues now


----------



## dougell

I don't think so.Two years ago,it popped completely out at practice but he put it back in himself.He seemed OK within a few days but then popped it out at the next match.It happened a couple more times and then he was good for about a year.Last year it happened one more time but again,he was fine within a week.He wrestled the remainder of the season and even wrestled through states without any problem.He usually starts wresting at the end of Sept,way before the school starts and didn't have an issue until the very first match of the year.I'm not a Dr but the way they described it,when a kid pops out their shoulder,it damages the socket internally and it keeps getting easier to dislocate.He can move it now and it doesn't appear that any tendons or ligaments were damaged,other than being stretched.We'll see what this sports medicine Dr has to say after an MRI but my guess is,he's done wrestling.He plays baseball pretty hard,shoots his bow and races motocross so I don't wants to let wrestling ruin everything else.At least it's not his throwing arm.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I'd actually be pretty happy about a Saturday opener and would go all day. Still a huge supporting for getting Sunday hunting but I'd see this as a step in the right direction if you are going to have Sunday hunting in the future you'd want to start the season Saturday like most states and run through Sunday. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

I hear u Doug Jakes big into baseball and also rides dirt bikes. All that are hard on your body. Man that sucks I feel for u guys


----------



## dougell

j.d.m. said:


> Sounds like the decision of Saturday opener is once again going to be about political votes for/against lawmakers. Same reason we can't have Sunday hunting. Sad that hunting laws can never be about hunters/game, it's ALL about lawmakers chances to progress in scandal of government. Sad, sad, sad.


The PGC can regulate the starting date.They can't regulate the ability to hunt on sunday.That has to be a legislative issue.The push for sunday hunting is nothing more than giving the PGC regulatory authority over it.We'll probably see a saturday start date just like they did with bear.With bear,participation went up the first day and decreased every day after that.I used to take the first monday of bear off and now I only hunt on saturday.If they start deer on saturday,I'll probably just hunt saturday and work on monday.It won't make a bit of difference to me but it may help some guys who get limited vacation.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> I hear u Doug Jakes big into baseball and also rides dirt bikes. All that are hard on your body. Man that sucks I feel for u guys


Thanks Scott but to be honest,I knew this was gonna be an issue the first time it happened.My only concern is that it doesn't impact anything else.I like wrestling and I support it but I'm not obsessed with it.I'm way more into baseball and so is Jordan.My wife on the other hand is a wrestling fanatic and she's really struggling with this.She won't even talk about it and won't let us talk about how his team is doing.


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> He's 13 and unfortunately,his wrestling career ended two weeks ago.He dislocated his shoulder at a match.It's about the 5th time it's happened in the past two years and the Dr's are telling me there's no surgery that can fix it so wrestling is over.We have an appointment in Jan with a sports medicine Dr. but I have no desire to see him screw up everything else he likes to do for wresting.It's a hard pill to swallow because he's worked his butt of since he was six and he was pretty good.We've been doing some PT exercises and last night I had him in the gym for the first time since it happened just doing some light work.I think he'll be fine but eventually it will blow as he wrestles bigger and stronger kids.It's just not worth it.


Sorry to hear that Doug. I dislocated my shoulder my senior year in high school a week before districts and wrestled the post season with my arm tapped to my body just above my elbow. Didn't make it to states, had surgery to repair torn ligaments and couldn't play my last baseball season. My shoulders are still messed up. As great a sport it is you're doing the right thing for him long term.


----------



## justinc535

dougell said:


> Thanks Scott but to be honest,I knew this was gonna be an issue the first time it happened.My only concern is that it doesn't impact anything else.I like wrestling and I support it but I'm not obsessed with it.I'm way more into baseball and so is Jordan.My wife on the other hand is a wrestling fanatic and she's really struggling with this.She won't even talk about it and won't let us talk about how his team is doing.


I can't say the same thing about my shoulders, but when I was 13 my knees started popping out. Stretched and damaged mpfl ligaments combined for my first surgery at 14, and I sadly gave up football and basketball. I stuck through it and continued with baseball and track until my senior year when I did the right knee in trying to play football my senior year so I didn't have any regrets down the road. I had to stop everything that year to recover. It was rough and baseball was my passion, it still kills me to look back on it and know I never reached my potential, but after just having double knee surgery (to total five knee surgeries at 28 years old), I can tell you that you're doing the right thing. I got into powerlifting some in college and stopped that too. I stay in great shape and stay very strong because it does help you, and although I do have aches and pains for abusing the tar out of my body so young, I still have very little limitation, I just avoid running and jumping. It's rough now for you guys, but you need your body to work your whole life and it seems he's got enough hobbies to keep him occupied. The numerous surgeries, reinjuries, and damage he'd do along the way aren't worth it, I'll be in for cartilage replacement in 20 years. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Thanks fellas.I'm not jeopardizing my son's health for my own ego but it is tough to see something end that so much effort was put into.He's kinda bummed because he liked the matches and he likes his team but he really didn't like the 7 months of abuse that went into it.It's a tough sport but it builds a ton of character.He's OK with it.It will just give him more time in the gym and more time in the batting cages.


----------



## jacobh

Yea it’s tough especially being so young. The wife will come around to another sport. I’m not a baseball guy but Jake is supposedly amazing according to what others tell me. My cousin was a minor league pitcher for the York revolution and he seems to think Jakes got a great chance to go far so he focuses so much on it he’s obsessed. I couldn’t imagine him having to stop. Like u said at least he can still play other sports and hunt and fish!!





dougell said:


> Thanks Scott but to be honest,I knew this was gonna be an issue the first time it happened.My only concern is that it doesn't impact anything else.I like wrestling and I support it but I'm not obsessed with it.I'm way more into baseball and so is Jordan.My wife on the other hand is a wrestling fanatic and she's really struggling with this.She won't even talk about it and won't let us talk about how his team is doing.


----------



## jacobh

Just watch that motocross too. I’m 39 and tore my acl completely my mcl halfway and my pcl halfway on a RM250. Man it really plays havoc on you. Jake rides a kx125 and I’ll be honest I hold my breath a lot lol


----------



## Schreinerdj

So if it opens Saturday, will that mean an extra day of rifle season? Not sure if it will bring more people to the woods or less. If it opens Saturday you obviously can't hunt Sunday, so you get one day of hunting for the weekend. Will people just go for the weekend as opposed to taking the first couple days of the week off. Monday, tuesday.... And hunting a couple of days. 

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

The motocross drives me nuts.My wife rarely watches and my heart is in my throat the entire time.He's taken some good spills but I have him geared up like Darth Vader.I just bought him a FMF exhaust and jet kit for Christmas.What kid wants an exhaust pipe for Christmas lol.My kids are adrenaline junkies and everything they do is dangerous.Eventually you just kind of get used to it.My daughter has been running barrel horses her entire life.I always buy well-bred horses for cheap because someone else messed them up.I bring them home and tell her to fix them.Some of them have flat out dangerous attitudes at first.Nothing like watching an 1100lb horse fall and roll on your 12 year old daughter.Knock on wood but she's never been hurt.I used to be like that but now I'm old and past my prime.I just sick back and cringe.


----------



## dougell

Schreinerdj said:


> So if it opens Saturday, will that mean an extra day of rifle season? Not sure if it will bring more people to the woods or less. If it opens Saturday you obviously can't hunt Sunday, so you get one day of hunting for the weekend. Will people just go for the weekend as opposed to taking the first couple days of the week off. Monday, tuesday.... And hunting a couple of days.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


That's pretty much what happened when bear started to open on saturday.


----------



## jacobh

Yea Doug dirtbikes hunting and fishing use to be the thing to do when I was younger. Not anymore so I’m glad Jake takes interest in all 3. Still plays video games but gets into the woods and gets dirty too. Well I wish your boy the best it’s rough but like u said not worth ruining it all


----------



## TauntoHawk

dougell said:


> Thanks Scott but to be honest,I knew this was gonna be an issue the first time it happened.My only concern is that it doesn't impact anything else.I like wrestling and I support it but I'm not obsessed with it.I'm way more into baseball and so is Jordan.My wife on the other hand is a wrestling fanatic and she's really struggling with this.She won't even talk about it and won't let us talk about how his team is doing.


It's tough I want to encourage my kids to purse any sport they desire but injuries that young are a problem as we only get one body. I have problems, aches, and pains from injuries suffered in my teens from sports that I wish I didn't have now.



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

You can get hurt doing just about anything though.Overall,I think the benefits of sports outweigh the risk of getting hurt.Maybe it's just me but I'd struggle having a kid that only wanted to play video games or something like that.


----------



## 2ndwindfarm

Soccer is way worse. Skewed my daughters hunting up cause of her torn meniscus. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

I’m buying a rifle :mg: :behindsof


----------



## Mathias

dougell said:


> You can get hurt doing just about anything though.Overall,I think the benefits of sports outweigh the risk of getting hurt.Maybe it's just me but I'd struggle having a kid that only wanted to play video games or something like that.


Agreed.


----------



## 2ndwindfarm

Anything still have horns in PA. VT AND NH they started losing horns beginning of December. And I herd some of big Ohio buck have started shetting 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

2ndwindfarm said:


> Anything still have horns in PA. VT AND NH they started losing horns beginning of December. And I herd some of big Ohio buck have started shetting
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


Pulling cards tomorrow. We will see what's holding.


----------



## dougell

I saw a legal buck this morning still holding on to both sides.


----------



## CBB

Only have 2 bucks showing on cams our back. A spike and a young 8. All of the others are does and buttons. No shed antler deer yet. Hope to get to camp to pull cards this weekend.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

2ndwindfarm said:


> Anything still have horns in PA. VT AND NH they started losing horns beginning of December. And I herd some of big Ohio buck have started shetting





Billy H said:


> Pulling cards tomorrow. We will see what's holding.


Saw a fully intact 7pt wednesday evening.

Had 2 legal buck during daylight hours on 1 of my cams the sunday before rifle opened. All that showed up on the same cam the first week of rifle were 2 yotes...a fawn and a doe...in the dark. What the cam didn't see was misleading though...as i hunted it a few times the same week and saw far more then my cam did. Swapping a card tomorrow and maybe putting in another cam to cover 1 of the other routes...


----------



## full moon64

saw on TV news next year rifle looks like it will starting Saturday following Thanksgiving....I will go with my bow if it passes


----------



## AjPUNISHER

^^^ I first heard of it on page 106 of this thread.

I like the tradition of it but i don't really care what day it opens on....but i'm sure there will opposition to it passing. They want to make the change so they say, because more hunters are able to get out that day instead of monday...if that is the 'main' reason then why is SUNDAY hunting not being given more consideration? I realize its far easier for the pgc to get a solitary day approved but the no sunday hunting for most of our game has to go already. 

I'm curious as to how many people can't actually make it out the first day of rifle season. With the opening monday being at near 'state wide holiday' like status i would think those that are serious about it would be out regardless of what day it opened. Most schools and many business's close for the day because so many people would have called off sick, not showed up or took vacation otherwise. It's still not like everyone could get out on a saturday either...as there are other obligations...and some people still have to work that day as well. From what I've witnessed the last how many years...the largest number of hunters aren't out till the 1st saturday arrives...which just so happens to coincide with the day most are allowed to take doe.

If it passes and the weather is good that day...then the opening saturday for rifle buck hunting next year could be the highest or one of the highest buck harvest days of record on it's first year of inclusion.
Other then a possible record buck harvest...i would also bet alot of business owners and the like would be happy to have monday back instead of being closed or close to it that day.


----------



## PAbigbear

I don't have the stats but there's a lot of people who do not buy a license every year. They claim the reason they don't is from a lack of time. It's those folks they want to get back in the game and retain. It doesn't matter to me what day it opens I'll still be out there. The camp arguments are invalid, at least around me, because very few people actually go for the first day. Of the 41 camps by mine there was only 6 opened up this year and only 4 deer killed besides what we got the entire season.


----------



## adr1601

6 out of 41.:mg: I'll be up!

To the topic. I have never met or heard someone mention they didn't hunt because of a lack of time. If someone wants to do something they make time. People I've known or met that have stopped hunting or mention stopping all spoke of the lack of deer, access, or getting older. 

I suspect many people are reprioritizing their time? I could care less when the season starts, but a Sat. start will just reshift when many people take a day off. Anyone who hunts bear knows how many people are off the Thurs. and Fri. before.


----------



## jlh42581

PAbigbear said:


> I don't have the stats but there's a lot of people who do not buy a license every year. They claim the reason they don't is from a lack of time. It's those folks they want to get back in the game and retain. It doesn't matter to me what day it opens I'll still be out there. The camp arguments are invalid, at least around me, because very few people actually go for the first day. Of the 41 camps by mine there was only 6 opened up this year and only 4 deer killed besides what we got the entire season.


I see camps to that swing so wildly on how they hunt. Five examples

Camp 1: Doesnt show up till the doe's are legal
Camp 2: Leaves the moment doe's are legal
Camp 3: Never Opens
Camp 4: Hunts the first 3 days
Camp 5: Hunts the full 2 weeks and drives non stop from 10am opening day on


----------



## jlh42581

adr1601 said:


> 6 out of 41.:mg: I'll be up!
> 
> To the topic. I have never met or heard someone mention they didn't hunt because of a lack of time. If someone wants to do something they make time. People I've known or met that have stopped hunting or mention stopping all spoke of the lack of deer, access, or getting older.
> 
> I suspect many people are reprioritizing their time? I could care less when the season starts, but a Sat. start will just reshift when many people take a day off. Anyone who hunts bear knows how many people are off the Thurs. and Fri. before.


People are almost universally off for black friday. Thursday is always thanksgiving. Saturday means most people are off without vacation. It also means that maybe schools wont shut down on monday. If we could convince every derp in this state that sunday isnt a special day we could have two days to hunt before returning to work like normal


----------



## Billy H

Pulled three cards this morning. 7 bucks total all still holding including a nice ten and a fork that shed one side. Of particular interest beside the ten was this little guy. I had him within 20 a couple times mid November and he was fine. It looks like his face is rotting away. Like mersa or a skin infection. Never saw this on a deer before.


----------



## adr1601

I picked the wrong professions. I never had Fri off. In my adult years of hunting the opener I always traveled Sat.


----------



## jlh42581

adr1601 said:


> I picked the wrong professions. I never had Fri off. In my adult years of hunting the opener I always traveled Sat.


I stopped hunting the opener twice now because i dont like all the people on pubic, sacrificing a day of vacation for something that drives me crazy doesnt make much sense. I would deal with it on a saturday, nothing to lose at that point but time.

Note also, days most people get off I dont... christmas eve, new years eve...


----------



## full moon64

jlh42581 said:


> I see camps to that swing so wildly on how they hunt. Five examples
> 
> Camp 1: Doesnt show up till the doe's are legal
> Camp 2: Leaves the moment doe's are legal
> Camp 3: Never Opens
> Camp 4: Hunts the first 3 days
> Camp 5: Hunts the full 2 weeks and drives non stop from 10am opening day on


omg deer driving....lazy,,,no patience people :angry7:


----------



## pa.hunter

billy h said:


> pulled three cards this morning. 7 bucks total all still holding including a nice ten and a fork that shed one side. Of particular interest beside the ten was this little guy. I had him within 20 a couple times mid november and he was fine. It looks like his face is rotting away. Like mersa or a skin infection. Never saw this on a deer before.
> View attachment 6689065


weird for sure


----------



## adr1601

full moon64 said:


> omg deer driving....lazy,,,no patience people :angry7:


I haven't done a deer drive in close to 15 years, but I can assure the term "lazy" doesn't apply.


----------



## nicko

adr1601 said:


> I haven't done a deer drive in close to 15 years, but I can assure the term "lazy" doesn't apply.


I spend the first 2+ months of bow season sitting in a stand. By the time gun season rolls around, i’m tired of sitting in one spot. Walking, one man pushes, or drives...I’m game.


----------



## adr1601

nicko said:


> I spend the first 2+ months of bow season sitting in a stand. By the time gun season rolls around, i’m tired of sitting in one spot. Walking, one man pushes, or drives...I’m game.


I'm not a fan of deer drives, but few people have a clue how physically demanding they can be. Few people can up from the city and last more than a day. 

We do a second week deer camp for does and it's every bit the fun and challenge of bow hunting. I missed one at just over 3 miles and blew a stalk on a bedded one at just over 4 miles. Man I wish we had the long seasons you guys have.


----------



## adr1601

nicko said:


> I spend the first 2+ months of bow season sitting in a stand. By the time gun season rolls around, i’m tired of sitting in one spot. Walking, one man pushes, or drives...I’m game.


Drop the firing pin at 2.5 miles off the side of a mountain and the real work begins. Lazy is bow hunting private land. 
View attachment 6689545


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Billy H said:


> Of particular interest beside the ten was this little guy. I had him within 20 a couple times mid November and he was fine. It looks like his face is rotting away. Like mersa or a skin infection. Never saw this on a deer before.
> View attachment 6689065


Uh-oh......looks like the zombie deer apocalypse is starting:wink: 

Seriously though...never seen 'that' on a deer before either. Only pic you got? Almost looks like the bigger area has a deeper wound/hole in it?
I've taken 2 with gangrene and seen a few others with it but none looked like that.



adr1601 said:


> Drop the firing pin at 2.5 miles off the side of a mountain and the real work begins. Lazy is bow hunting private land.


If bow hunting private is lazy:mg:...i'll stick with lazy and drag the deer a few hundred yards to the truck, or better yet use a quad! :set1_rolf2:

Hats off to you for going in that far. If i had to i would, but lucky for me i don't need to.


----------



## adr1601

AjPUNISHER said:


> Uh-oh......looks like the zombie deer apocalypse is starting:wink:
> 
> Seriously though...never seen 'that' on a deer before either. Only pic you got? Almost looks like the bigger area has a deeper wound/hole in it?
> I've taken 2 with gangrene and seen a few others with it but none looked like that.
> 
> 
> 
> If bow hunting private is lazy:mg:...i'll stick with lazy and drag the deer a few hundred yards to the truck, or better yet use a quad! :set1_rolf2:
> 
> Hats off to you for going in that far. If i had to i would, but lucky for me i don't need to.


I bow hunt five private properties that are no more than 12 minutes from my house :wink:. It's just people talking down about other groups that really have no idea.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

adr1601 said:


> I bow hunt five private properties that are no more than 12 minutes from my house :wink:. It's just people talking down about other groups that really have no idea.


I, like you, have access to numerous spots. Atleast 3 gamelands...another public property and over a dozen private spots (although how private is suspect to trespassers on some of them)...all within a 5-15 minute or so drive from home. Between turkey and deer seasons the bulk of my time available is spent on about 6 of them, depending on the season.

There are alot of negative blanket comments about weapons, hunters and hunting methods on the site. I've typed out a lengthy reply to more then one of them...but then figured 'F' it and deleted it. Some have their minds made up whether they have any experience about what they're saying or not and will argue any opinion different then their own. 
Here is a blanket statement for the reasoning behind talking down...although there could be some truth to all 3 points, the first is most likely: (1) some may have had bad experience(s) that sways there opinion....(2) some just like to argue or be disruptive....(3) some may have been dropped on their heads as babies.:mg:


On a different note:

I can fully understand the hatred for gun hunting or more so against some of the individuals that do it. I've seen and heard plenty that i wish i hadn't. Been shot towards on 2 occasions (on one occasion i had bullets wizzing past me in my treestand, some snapping through the branches of my tree, i can tell you i was doing my best impersonation of the thin man as i turned sideways with the tree between me and the shooters) and had a rifle pointed at me and my father my first year hunting.

I think this is the calmest this thread has been in recent memory as far as arguing, especially about gun hunting, although it is a shame some stop participating or avoid the thread altogether because of the gun talk. 

While this site is an archery oriented one i always thought this thread was open to share success no matter the weapon used, or am i wrong?. I know some don't like seeing it or hearing anything about it...but i and some others don't seem to mind it.
We need(ed) something to pass the time between the regular archery season and the late season ...& rifle season fills the void. The fellows in the special regs and those out with bows during gun season weren't saying much.
If it was the "Pennsylvania Archery Thread" or mention of any gun talk was otherwise prohibited then i wouldn't mention gun hunting at all. I've never visited the other state threads...but is there no gun talk in any of those???


----------



## Billy H

AjPUNISHER said:


> I think this is the calmest this thread has been in recent memory as far as arguing, especially about gun hunting, although it is a shame some stop participating or avoid the thread altogether because of the gun talk.
> 
> While this site is an archery oriented one i always thought this thread was open to share success no matter the weapon used, or am i wrong?. I know some don't like seeing it or hearing anything about it...but i and some others don't seem to mind it.
> We need(ed) something to pass the time between the regular archery season and the late season ...& rifle season fills the void. The fellows in the special regs and those out with bows during gun season weren't saying much.
> If it was the "Pennsylvania Archery Thread" or mention of any gun talk was otherwise prohibited then i wouldn't mention gun hunting at all. I've never visited the other state threads...but is there no gun talk in any of those???


It’s really very simple. At the very top of the window and every window you open on this site it says in big letters ARCHERY TALK,,archers helping archers. Not taking away from those getting it done with a gun, some very skilled hunters that visit this site gun hunt. But getting back to what it says on the top of every page “ARCHERY TALK” There are those of us that just couldn’t care less about gun hunts, couldn’t care less about how far you walked, or how great of a shot you made, or how big the forest is that you hunt. That’s why some clam up or pass comments when gun kills are posted. Look at the top of the page. This really isn’t the arena for gun kills, and yes the same mindset is in play on other threads on the site. Lots of off topic things get posted here but a dead deer with a gun laying against it is something a lot of us would rather not relate to.


----------



## adr1601

Both very good posts^^^

The same thing can be said about sports, dogs, vacations, and the best place to get a cheese steak.


----------



## fmf979

adr1601 said:


> Both very good posts^^^
> 
> The same thing can be said about sports, dogs, vacations, and the best place to get a cheese steak.


Ha the regulars talk about almost everything but hunting on this thread that's fine just don't mention guns in gun season or have the gull to ask about rut activity the first week of November they will all gang up on you and let you know how inferior you and your views are.....then call you a troll.


----------



## Billy H

fmf979 said:


> Ha the regulars talk about almost everything but hunting on this thread that's fine just don't mention guns in gun season or have the gull to ask about rut activity the first week of November they will all gang up on you and let you know how inferior you and your views are.....then call you a troll.


Can’t imagine anyone calling you a troll.


----------



## jacobh

I think of it this way. I’ve had many disagreements with guys here and vise versa. Best part is now I can shoot a ow poundage now again and asked around about opinions some of those same guys jumped right in and offered to lend me a bow free of charge mind u. That said when things get off topic we still talk about it. No not always about archery but kind of is as it’s Pa archers talking to each other. I’m not sure what this is about ? Maybe talking about the kids?? Sorry if that offends u but sending positive thoughts is nothing to complain about. The nice thing about this thread is no matter the disagreements or bickering 98% of the guys here would drop what their doing and come help u. That’s what makes most great guys regardless if we talk archery or not





fmf979 said:


> Ha the regulars talk about almost everything but hunting on this thread that's fine just don't mention guns in gun season or have the gull to ask about rut activity the first week of November they will all gang up on you and let you know how inferior you and your views are.....then call you a troll.


----------



## nicko

Three more days till the late season starts. Can’t wait to get out and in a tree again. We always host Christmas day at our house and it will be a long day. I’ll be getting up about four or 4:30 AM to get the brisket started, guests start arriving around 2 PM and will have close to 25 people this year. But the alarm will still go off early on December 26th to start the stretch run of the season.


----------



## 2ndwindfarm

Thx still deciding on coming down xmas with bow

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndwindfarm

Wow cares whos lazy!! Driving deer should b appolished. If that's the case stop shooting coyotes cause that's how they hunt. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

My choice of weapon is like picking my hunting boots.. I've got a bunch and I'll use whatever the season calls for.



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

people who love driving deer probably wish they had bag corn too carry in:nod:


----------



## LOSTnWoods

We hunt hard 2nd season. We sit the morning in stands and then do midday slow bow drives and then sit the afternoon. We harvest plenty of does in 5C/5D. 

They are all herded up right now. We do lucky with treestand hunting here and there but the bow drives are very successful.


----------



## Mathias

LOSTnWoods said:


> We hunt hard 2nd season. We sit the morning in stands and then do midday slow bow drives and then sit the afternoon. We harvest plenty of does in 5C/5D.
> 
> They are all herded up right now. We do lucky with treestand hunting here and there but the bow drives are very successful.


Lost- compound or crossbow for drives?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schreinerdj

LOSTnWoods said:


> We hunt hard 2nd season. We sit the morning in stands and then do midday slow bow drives and then sit the afternoon. We harvest plenty of does in 5C/5D.
> 
> They are all herded up right now. We do lucky with treestand hunting here and there but the bow drives are very successful.


Ever want a hand, im just below Doylestown, I'd gladly help "push".

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Gotta day I find these digs at guys who use pushes or drives amusing (gun or bow). Just because a deer is purposely pressured to get up on its feet does not automatically equate to a dead deer. They can run in any number of directions...or not move at all and sneak out the back door after hunters have passed. And the shooter still needs to do their part. A lot needs to go right to result in a downed deer.


----------



## TauntoHawk

nicko said:


> Gotta day I find these digs at guys who use pushes or drives amusing (gun or bow). Just because a deer is purposely pressured to get up on its feet does not automatically equate to a dead deer. They can run in any number of directions...or not move at all and sneak out the back door after hunters have passed. And the shooter still needs to do their part. A lot needs to go right to result in a downed deer.


I thought you were supposed to only hunt standing beans and chopped corn plots from your ******* that sits outside your best sanctuary. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

TauntoHawk said:


> I thought you were supposed to only hunt standing beans and chopped corn plots from your ******* that sits outside your best sanctuary.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


With a heater inside the blind.....don’t forget that.


----------



## adr1601

You guys left out the pulling cards part.


----------



## fmf979

jacobh said:


> I think of it this way. I’ve had many disagreements with guys here and vise versa. Best part is now I can shoot a ow poundage now again and asked around about opinions some of those same guys jumped right in and offered to lend me a bow free of charge mind u. That said when things get off topic we still talk about it. No not always about archery but kind of is as it’s Pa archers talking to each other. I’m not sure what this is about ? Maybe talking about the kids?? Sorry if that offends u but sending positive thoughts is nothing to complain about. The nice thing about this thread is no matter the disagreements or bickering 98% of the guys here would drop what their doing and come help u. That’s what makes most great guys regardless if we talk archery or not


Did you not read the post about this being strictly archery talk by Billy H?


----------



## fmf979

jacobh said:


> I think of it this way. I’ve had many disagreements with guys here and vise versa. Best part is now I can shoot a ow poundage now again and asked around about opinions some of those same guys jumped right in and offered to lend me a bow free of charge mind u. That said when things get off topic we still talk about it. No not always about archery but kind of is as it’s Pa archers talking to each other. I’m not sure what this is about ? Maybe talking about the kids?? Sorry if that offends u but sending positive thoughts is nothing to complain about. The nice thing about this thread is no matter the disagreements or bickering 98% of the guys here would drop what their doing and come help u. That’s what makes most great guys regardless if we talk archery or not


It’s really very simple. At the very top of the window and every window you open on this site it says in big letters ARCHERY TALK,,archers helping archers. Not taking away from those getting it done with a gun, some very skilled hunters that visit this site gun hunt. But getting back to what it says on the top of every page “ARCHERY TALK” There are those of us that just couldn’t care less about gun hunts, couldn’t care less about how far you walked, or how great of a shot you made, or how big the forest is that you hunt. That’s why some clam up or pass comments when gun kills are posted. Look at the top of the page. This really isn’t the arena for gun kills, and yes the same mindset is in play on other threads on the site. Lots of off topic things get posted here but a dead deer with a gun laying against it is something a lot of us would rather not relate to.

Am I misreading this that anything other than archery talk is wrong here?
Look at the top of the page? I know let me make it easy I am a troll.


----------



## Mathias

Hunting season on hold and we have to resort to nonsense. C’mon guys! Mighty childish.


----------



## jacobh

Fmf One I never called u a troll. It’s still archers talking so yea it’s archerytalk. Me personally I enjoy seeing deer being killed and successful hunters with their trophies. Gun muzzleloader or bows makes no difference as a archer still killed that animal maybe with a different weapon this time. It’s trying to be happy and enjoy the kill with a fellow hunter. If we don’t like it we can simply move past it. Anyways good luck I think we all take things too setious


----------



## Billy H

fmf979 said:


> Did you not read the post about this being strictly archery talk by Billy H?


The name of the site isn’t it? Not that hard to comprehend.


----------



## jacobh

I didn’t and I like Billy but I do disagree in that instance. Archers can still be archers and hunt with other weapons. I enjoy seeing u guys kill nice deer bow or not. I think everyone is entitled to their opinion also. But man it’s the Holidays we all need to relax



QUOTE=fmf979;1109252679]Did you not read the post about this being strictly archery talk by Billy H?[/QUOTE]


----------



## fmf979

I just want to point out it looks like its called the Pennsylvania hunting thread to me?
Does it say Archery only thread or is it assumed?
No worries Jacob no offense to you I just want to point out the people that label people trolls actually bully people out of this thread that could contribute year after year.
Either way I'm tagged out just pointing out what should be obvious...
Merry Christmas!


----------



## nicko

Is this archerytalk? Yes. Do we talk about a lot of other topics not related to hunting with archery equipment? Yes. 

It doesn’t bother me. I will pick up the gun for two weeks out of the season when the laws allow but my preferred choice of hunting deer is with a bow. I don’t begrudge anybody for hunting however they choose regardless of weapon and I enjoy seeing anybody’s success stories regardless of how the deer was killed.....gun, bow, muzzleloader, etc.

Merry Christmas everybody. Hope everybody has a safe, happy, and enjoyable holiday with your familys and that you are able to get back out in the second season and enjoy the stretch run of the Pennsylvania season, regardless of whatever weapon you choose to carry.


----------



## 138104

Anyone hunting with a flintlock during late season? Kind of miss mine, but don't miss the hang fires. I hope in the future they allow inline muzzleloaders during late season like they allow compound bows during archery season.


----------



## Spency

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Topcat

Billy H said:


> Pulled three cards this morning. 7 bucks total all still holding including a nice ten and a fork that shed one side. Of particular interest beside the ten was this little guy. I had him within 20 a couple times mid November and he was fine. It looks like his face is rotting away. Like mersa or a skin infection. Never saw this on a deer before.
> View attachment 6689065


Check out 7:24 on this video - looks exactly the same. Strange to see this twice recently.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHf-H3MsVFA


----------



## AjPUNISHER

jacobh said:


> It’s still archers talking so yea it’s archerytalk. Me personally I enjoy seeing deer being killed and successful hunters with their trophies. Gun muzzleloader or bows makes no difference as a archer still killed that animal maybe with a different weapon this time. It’s trying to be happy and enjoy the kill with a fellow hunter. If we don’t like it we can simply move past it.


*^^^^^^^^^^^* This...in a way...is a large part of the message i was trying to convey earlier. *^^^^^^^^^^^*


Sorry for starting 'something' as it was not my intention to stir the pot.
I can fully understand someone being annoyed by seeing gun talk on an archery site and rightfully thinking it does not belong. Although this is an archery site...this thread has never been strictly archery since i joined, thus i never felt the few pages with comments that involved gun kills were deemed inappropriate or offensive. Perhaps i would share the same opinion against them here if i bow hunted only......but i strongly believe i would not. If i killed a big buck in another state with my bow...is a Pa thread the proper venue to share it? It was taken by a Pa hunter using a bow....but it was not taken in Pa. Using the same kind of logic as Billy...those smaller letters near the top of this thread that have 'Pennsylvania' in the title suggest not.



full moon64 said:


> people who love driving deer probably wish they had bag corn too carry in:nod:


i thought i heard somewhere:wink:...that people who love to drive deer don't have the patience to sit very long...so sitting over a corn pile they wouldn't be at for long would be of little use to them. 



nicko said:


> Gotta day I find these digs at guys who use pushes or drives amusing (gun or bow). Just because a deer is purposely pressured to get up on its feet does not automatically equate to a dead deer. They can run in any number of directions...or not move at all and sneak out the back door after hunters have passed. And the shooter still needs to do their part. A lot needs to go right to result in a downed deer.


I find them amusing as well, though it's often hard to tell if someone is being serious or facetious. Deer do not always go where they are intended to when pushed. A pushed deer is also running more often then not...sometimes they can be stopped, will stop or slowdown on there own, but if not...odds of survival just increased dramatically. 



Perry24 said:


> Anyone hunting with a flintlock during late season? Kind of miss mine, but don't miss the hang fires. I hope in the future they allow inline muzzleloaders during late season like they allow compound bows during archery season.


Haven't decided what i'm taking yet. It's been more so by choice, but it's 1 of the few years i wasn't tagged out by now, so i don't have much time under my belt at all during the late season. My dad just recently said the same thing as you about inline's.
.................................................................................

......i hate you all and bid you goodnight!:wink:


----------



## Billy H

Topcat said:


> Check out 7:24 on this video - looks exactly the same. Strange to see this twice recently.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHf-H3MsVFA


It does look similar. That’s a shame about those bucks on your property. I feel your pain and can relate. The one property I hunt has a property line sitter that I suspect needs to hone his skills and definitely is going to get engaged in a conversation. Two of my cams are set to video . Right now we have one buck walking around with a hole in his shoulder, one buck limping badly with a hole in his left front lower leg, one fawn with a big slice right between the brisket and front leg and a doe with a wound on her back. All these deer are deer we chose not to shot this year. I understand that things like that happen, see it every year but when the same guy does it over and over it gets a bit disheartening. He has four more weeks to do more damage. 

As far as the gun thing. I didn’t think I put down gun hunters at all in my post, quite the contrary I believe I called them very skilled. I never came out and said what someone should or should not post . A question was asked and comment about guys getting quiet when the gun stuff gets posted. I simply answered it. It seems the fmf979 took exception to it and is butt hurt over being called a troll at some point in the past, or maybe it’s a heavy flow time for him. Geez!

Merry Christmas ( even you FMF)


----------



## fap1800

I’ve shared out of state kills on here before. Both last year and the year before I was fortunate to take a bull on public in WY. I’ve share an IL archery buck as well. I don’t see anything wrong with sharing out of state kills on this thread. That being said, I have been more mindful with sharing gun kills. I killed a buck last month during the IL 1st shotgun that I’m mentioning now for the first time. I know there are some on here that would have been happy to see it and I also know that others would not have. And that’s cool. I respect that and didn’t share it.


----------



## TauntoHawk

fap1800 said:


> I’ve shared out of state kills on here before. Both last year and the year before I was fortunate to take a bull on public in WY. I’ve share an IL archery buck as well. I don’t see anything wrong with sharing out of state kills on this thread. That being said, I have been more mindful with sharing gun kills. I killed a buck last month during the IL 1st shotgun that I’m mentioning now for the first time. I know there are some on here that would have been happy to see it and I also know that others would not have. And that’s cool. I respect that and didn’t share it.


Congrats man, trip hunts are my favorite that sense of adventure when you load up the truck and head somewhere new is addicting in its own right. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Perry24 said:


> Anyone hunting with a flintlock during late season? Kind of miss mine, but don't miss the hang fires. I hope in the future they allow inline muzzleloaders during late season like they allow compound bows during archery season.


I disagree with the use of inline muzzle loaders for the late season! It is basically a single shot rifle. Hunting with a flintlock is a lot of fun but it also takes a lot of practice just like shooting a bow. I do enjoy hunting with my flintlock but I have not shot it in a couple of years so I will be taking my bow. It seems like everyone wants the easy way out anymore. Soon they might as well just let everyone take a rifle with them in the archery season and if there out of bow range then you can just shoot them with the rifle. Not a dig on you Perry24 but it seems like the common thinking anymore. 
Where did I set my beer?


----------



## full moon64

Perry24 said:


> Anyone hunting with a flintlock during late season? Kind of miss mine, but don't miss the hang fires. I hope in the future they allow inline muzzleloaders during late season like they allow compound bows during archery season.


inline omg get 308 then:grinch:


----------



## full moon64

LOSTnWoods said:


> We hunt hard 2nd season. We sit the morning in stands and then do midday slow bow drives and then sit the afternoon. We harvest plenty of does in 5C/5D.
> 
> They are all herded up right now. We do lucky with treestand hunting here and there but the bow drives are very successful.


drive them too the end...so next year you dont see much:thumbs_do


----------



## fap1800

I like CO’s inline regs. No scopes. No sabots. Can you shoot 100 yards? Sure, but the conditions need to be right and you best know how to shoot. I have enough points to pull some pretty good elk muzzy tags and am looking forward to it when the time comes. You’d be surprised to know that hunter success doesn’t increase all that much over archery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LOSTnWoods

For those that plan to go out with the flintlock. My brother said to me one time. 

Aim high watch em die.........aim low watch go.....


----------



## CBB

Pulled 2 stands today, should have got a 3rd out but oh well. 30 more to go!


----------



## 138104

fap1800 said:


> I like CO’s inline regs. No scopes. No sabots. Can you shoot 100 yards? Sure, but the conditions need to be right and you best know how to shoot. I have enough points to pull some pretty good elk muzzy tags and am looking forward to it when the time comes. You’d be surprised to know that hunter success doesn’t increase all that much over archery.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd go for that in late season. My shots rarely exceed 50 yds regardless of what I am hunting with.


----------



## fap1800

Perry24 said:


> I'd go for that in late season. My shots rarely exceed 50 yds regardless of what I am hunting with.


Same here. Shot my IL buck at less than 20. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Agreed just cause u have a gun dosent mean u are shooting 500 yds. Blame the hunter not the weapon


----------



## 138104

CBB said:


> Pulled 2 stands today, should have got a 3rd out but oh well. 30 more to go!


Damn, that is a lot of stands! I have a ladder stand I'd like to move, but haven't gotten the motivation to do so!


----------



## adr1601

fap1800 said:


> I like CO’s inline regs. No scopes. No sabots. Can you shoot 100 yards? Sure, but the conditions need to be right and you best know how to shoot. I have enough points to pull some pretty good elk muzzy tags and am looking forward to it when the time comes. You’d be surprised to know that hunter success doesn’t increase all that much over archery.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dumped my points on a ML tag and I was maxed out at 100 yards after putting the time in to get proficient. Twenty one yards non PA gun Kill!

On a separate note. Didn't you get a pair of Trango Cubes?
View attachment 6691045


----------



## fap1800

adr1601 said:


> I dumped my points on a ML tag and I was maxed out at 100 yards after putting the time in to get proficient. Twenty one yards non PA gun Kill!
> 
> On a separate note. Didn't you get a pair of Trango Cubes?
> View attachment 6691045


No better sight than hanging elk quarters! 

I did and I had a pretty disastrous first day with them. A number of factors played into my demise. One, I don’t think I had them properly broken in. I thought I did until I started wearing them regularly after returning. Now they fit like a glove. Second, I was wearing some lower end merino blend socks and lastly, we did 12 miles on day one. All that led to some serious heal blisters needing a lot of mole skin and athletic tape. Had I taken more time to break them in and perhaps used a Super Feet insole like I do in my Crispis, paired that with a good sock then I think I would have been fine. I r since put them to work and haven’t had any issues. Simply lack of preparation on my part.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

fap1800 said:


> No better sight than hanging elk quarters!
> 
> I did and I had a pretty disastrous first day with them. A number of factors played into my demise. One, I don’t think I had them properly broken in. I thought I did until I started wearing them regularly after returning. Now they fit like a glove. Second, I was wearing some lower end merino blend socks and lastly, we did 12 miles on day one. All that led to some serious heal blisters needing a lot of mole skin and athletic tape. Had I taken more time to break them in and perhaps used a Super Feet insole like I do in my Crispis, paired that with a good sock then I think I would have been fine. I r since put them to work and haven’t had any issues. Simply lack of preparation on my part.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which Crispis do you have?


----------



## fap1800

adr1601 said:


> Which Crispis do you have?


The Nevada’s. 5 seasons and not much tread left. Great boot IMO. Will probably get another pair.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

fap1800 said:


> The Nevada’s. 5 seasons and not much tread left. Great boot IMO. Will probably get another pair.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How would you rate the stiffness compared to the Trango's? I have the Crispi Guides for comparison. I'm thinking about the Nevada's for Elk hunting and wondering if the Trangos would be flexible enough for general use in PA. I have a problem big toe joint that likes a less stiff boot, but a semi flexible boot is better suited for PA.


----------



## fap1800

adr1601 said:


> How would you rate the stiffness compared to the Trango's? I have the Crispi Guides for comparison. I'm thinking about the Nevada's for Elk hunting and wondering if the Trangos would be flexible enough for general use in PA. I have a problem big toe joint that likes a less stiff boot, but a semi flexible boot is better suited for PA.


The Nevada’s are definitely a stiffer boot. More of a midweight hiker that offers more ankle support than the trango which is lightweight. I’d say the soles are comparable. Not a stiff sole. The Nevada is just a beefier hiker. I think the Trangos would definitely be flexible enough for general use here. If you’re doing a lot of vertical then I think the Nevada is the better boot but as you know the boot picks the foot when you’re logging a lot of miles. I have skinny Trump feet and need quite a bit of ankle support from old sports injuries. I’m also a fan of the Asolo Neutrons which is on the level with the Trango IMO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pa.hunter

fmf979 said:


> I just want to point out it looks like its called the Pennsylvania hunting thread to me?
> Does it say Archery only thread or is it assumed?
> No worries Jacob no offense to you I just want to point out the people that label people trolls actually bully people out of this thread that could contribute year after year.
> Either way I'm tagged out just pointing out what should be obvious...
> Merry Christmas!


its ok =it is what it is= if you are not a regular on here you get ignored with no replies to your post -- unless someone wants to fight with you then you get all kinds posts quick ! i am on here all time don't post much but, like the thread and see deer killed buy hunters with rifles and bows don't worry! i will keep it this way see ya. --------merry christmas:elf_moon:


----------



## full moon64

pa.hunter said:


> its ok =it is what it is= if you are not a regular on here you get ignored with no replies to your post -- unless someone wants to fight with you then you get all kinds posts quick ! i am on here all time don't post much but, like the thread and see deer killed buy hunters with rifles and bows don't worry! i will keep it this way see ya. --------merry christmas:elf_moon:


You are so right buddy,,Thats why i dont even post much on this thread...Merry Christmas pa.hunter


----------



## nicko

Merry Christmas everybody.....even you vile gun hunters. 

Whoops! That includes me.


----------



## adr1601

fap1800 said:


> The Nevada’s are definitely a stiffer boot. More of a midweight hiker that offers more ankle support than the trango which is lightweight. I’d say the soles are comparable. Not a stiff sole. The Nevada is just a beefier hiker. I think the Trangos would definitely be flexible enough for general use here. If you’re doing a lot of vertical then I think the Nevada is the better boot but as you know the boot picks the foot when you’re logging a lot of miles. I have skinny Trump feet and need quite a bit of ankle support from old sports injuries. I’m also a fan of the Asolo Neutrons which is on the level with the Trango IMO.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for this. I think I'll get of pair of the Cubes and the Trk's to compare side by side. My Guide boots are just a taller Nevada so that gives me a comparison.

Merry Xmas!


----------



## fap1800

full moon64 said:


> omg deer driving....lazy,,,no patience people :angry7:





full moon64 said:


> people who love driving deer probably wish they had bag corn too carry in:nod:





full moon64 said:


> inline omg get 308 then:grinch:





full moon64 said:


> drive them too the end...so next year you dont see much:thumbs_do





full moon64 said:


> You are so right buddy,,Thats why i dont even post much on this thread...Merry Christmas pa.hunter


Your previous four posts would suggest a different agenda, but whatever floats your boat. Happy Christmas. :wink:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

Perry24 said:


> Damn, that is a lot of stands! I have a ladder stand I'd like to move, but haven't gotten the motivation to do so!


Yeah, we are spread out pretty far around the county. Probably half of those or more are on our 52acres, my buddies 60acres and another friends 63 acres. Stands are set for various wind directions and food sources. 

Then we have the stands on ANF and other public access like Collins Pines and Seneca Resources. 
Some stands never get hunted for an entire season. Seems crazy. 

This year we are pulling everything except a couple ladder stands. Taking full inventory, checking for issues and selling a bunch. The idea is to buy bigger more comfortable stands and key in on our most productive areas. Kind of quality over quantity approach. We will keep a couple mobile options for that hot area that shows up during the rut or when a hot white oak drops.


----------



## TauntoHawk

fap1800 said:


> The Nevada’s are definitely a stiffer boot. More of a midweight hiker that offers more ankle support than the trango which is lightweight. I’d say the soles are comparable. Not a stiff sole. The Nevada is just a beefier hiker. I think the Trangos would definitely be flexible enough for general use here. If you’re doing a lot of vertical then I think the Nevada is the better boot but as you know the boot picks the foot when you’re logging a lot of miles. I have skinny Trump feet and need quite a bit of ankle support from old sports injuries. I’m also a fan of the Asolo Neutrons which is on the level with the Trango IMO.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was looking at the Nevadas earlier this year, I have a pair of lowas that were great in Idaho but way too stiff Pennsylvania and some Columbia hiking boots and meindle ultralights that just leave me wishing for more in alot of terrains if I'm doing more then a couple of miles. Especially turkey season I hike a lot 




Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

TauntoHawk said:


> I was looking at the Nevadas earlier this year, I have a pair of lowas that were great in Idaho but way too stiff Pennsylvania and some Columbia hiking boots and meindle ultralights that just leave me wishing for more in alot of terrains if I'm doing more then a couple of miles. Especially turkey season I hike a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


If you’re looking for a good semi stiff light hiker then I’d suggest the Asolo Neutron. Last time I checked they were still available on STP. I had the Lowa Trekkers and the Kenetrek Hardscrabbles as of late as well. The Lowa was a good western hiker but just didn’t quite fit my feet right. The Hardscrabbles were incredibly stiff, hence their name. Lol! More of a sheep boot. My buddy swears by the Meindels that Cabela’s sell. Their AK version. It really just depends on what your foot likes best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

if you’re not a victim today, you just don’t rate :grouphug::toothy2:


----------



## Mathias

For a low hiker I love the Oboz Bridger.


----------



## TauntoHawk

fap1800 said:


> If you’re looking for a good semi stiff light hiker then I’d suggest the Asolo Neutron. Last time I checked they were still available on STP. I had the Lowa Trekkers and the Kenetrek Hardscrabbles as of late as well. The Lowa was a good western hiker but just didn’t quite fit my feet right. The Hardscrabbles were incredibly stiff, hence their name. Lol! More of a sheep boot. My buddy swears by the Meindels that Cabela’s sell. Their AK version. It really just depends on what your foot likes best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll check em out, the lowa is way too much boot for turkey hunting but I find I often want a bit more stability then the hikers I have and the Cabela meindles just aren't dependable waterproofing I've had 2 or 3 pairs and they all seep water at the seems in short order. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

One horn spike just begging to get shot. Been an interesting sit so far.


----------



## jacobh

Good luck Billy


----------



## nicko

Good luck billy. I’ll be at it this afternoon.


----------



## Mathias

Nice looking Ritual.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Nice looking Ritual.


Thanks guys.

It does look nice. I just want to get a shot off on a deer with it. Got a killer deal in the classifieds. Brand new still in the box 650$


----------



## adr1601

Any PA guys have a use for these. Freeze dried around 2005 and just sitting around. 
Pay shipping and they're yours. 
View attachment 6692273


----------



## adr1601

adr1601 said:


> Any PA guys have a use for these. Freeze dried around 2005 and just sitting around.
> Pay shipping and they're yours.
> View attachment 6692273


These are spoken for.


----------



## nicko

Got settled in the stand about 2:30 this afternoon. Within 15 minutes, I hear voices and laughing.....two women walking a dog. Oh wait, here comes a guy on a mountain bike behind them. Uh oh, the dog gets excited and chase the bike. But No worries......the women are yelling and clapping their hands to call the dog back.

Just another reminder why I don’t hunt afternoons on this property.


----------



## jacobh

I saw 8 this afternoon 2 med sized does 4 bucks and 2 fawns. Just couldn’t bring myself to shoot any of them


----------



## j.d.m.

I sat out from 2:30 till dark. Kept hearing a noise what sounded like a harvester. Yup... Sure enough, the neighbor was finally having the corn taken down. And yup, didn't see a single deer, around me or within any of the fields totaling more then 100+ acres. I like that there is public land available to hunt, but more times then not, it just waists my time trying to hunt it.


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> I saw 8 this afternoon 2 med sized does 4 bucks and 2 fawns. Just couldn’t bring myself to shoot any of them


You’re getting soft Scott.


----------



## j.d.m.

Any you guys have experience with an elite synergy? Looking for opinions on it. I Have an opertunity at one, just wonder if it's worth my while.


----------



## nicko

j.d.m. said:


> I sat out from 2:30 till dark. Kept hearing a noise what sounded like a harvester. Yup... Sure enough, the neighbor was finally having the corn taken down. And yup, didn't see a single deer, around me or within any of the fields totaling more then 100+ acres. I like that there is public land available to hunt, but more times then not, it just waists my time trying to hunt it.


 I have found the public land around here is only good up until youth pheasant season begins. Once that starts, the floodgates are open and the place gets trampled.


----------



## jacobh

Nick your not a kidding lol


----------



## Spency

j.d.m. said:


> Any you guys have experience with an elite synergy? Looking for opinions on it. I Have an opertunity at one, just wonder if it's worth my while.


I had one in 2015/2016 and really enjoyed it. Liked the draw cycle and held very well. A nice overall bow IMO. Shot my largest PA buck ever with it in 2016, a 138" state game land 8 pointer.


----------



## 2ndwindfarm

Best bow elite made. Neighbor has one and loves it. Not a speed bow but smooth and forgiving. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## cowdocdvm

j.d.m. said:


> Any you guys have experience with an elite synergy? Looking for opinions on it. I Have an opertunity at one, just wonder if it's worth my while.


Yes....they are awesome. I’ve had several and had great success with them.


----------



## Mathias

For me a Synergy with a v-grip or the newer Ritual grip would be a killer bow. I just don’t care for the old style banana grip.


----------



## j.d.m.

It appears to be the first year made. Just not sure about bothering with it. I have 2 Bowtech experience's, a maitland and older allegiance. I have offer to trade one of my other bows not listed, for a synergy. I wasn't looking to trade, but thought if the specs and condition were right, I could trade and possibly sell if it didn't fit my fancy.


----------



## Billy H

I just sold my synergy a few months ago. Was a nice bow, would have kept it but three bows just doesn’t make sense for me. It was a toss up weather to let it go or my old pulse but I’ve killed a lot of animals with my pulse and couldn’t let go of it. I like the grip. It’s a smooth drawing bow and a great shooter when tuned properly. For me it’s heads and shoulders a better shooter than the much touted E-35. You won’t be disappointed if you get one. Actually should have kept mine around. 

Total 12 deer seen yesterday between morning and afternoon sits. Passed easy chip shot on a couple does and got eyes on good buck. Headed out this morning again on a different property. Not so sure doe will get a pass today if given a chance.


----------



## nicko

For me, still hard to beat a GT500. 10 year old technology but I shoot it more accurately than any other bow I have owned. It made the trip out with me this morning.


----------



## jacobh

Good luck Nick


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Good luck Nick


 Thanks Scott. Beautiful morning, just need the deer to cooperate.


----------



## Mathias

Holy smokes Nick a collectors item!


----------



## nicko

https://ecosystems.psu.edu/research...Feed:+deer-forest-blog+(The+Deer-Forest+Blog)


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> https://ecosystems.psu.edu/research...Feed:+deer-forest-blog+(The+Deer-Forest+Blog)


Ev_ery year more than 30 deer aging teams descend upon hundreds of deer processors to gather data on the annual deer harvest. Deer aging teams look at 25,000+ deer heads every year harvested during the 2-week firearms season. _

I quit reading here. She's obviously lying. Next thing you know she will be claiming they cross reference this data with the reporting system and from that they know the percentage of deer kills reported. Just no way that's true. They just can't have all this time AND import coyotes a mountain lions for the insurance companies. 

Everyone knows that.


----------



## jlh42581

I still shoot a gt500 too, had my riser dipped in wood grain years ago, converted the cams to the module cams and put custom limbs on it to get it to 52lbs. Its much faster than my drenalin but the draw cycle is a little more harsh.


----------



## dougell

What's with all this bow talk.It's flintlock season now.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

-Have had maybe 3 vertical bows in my lifetime...the last i bought was around 1997, a like new but used hoyt fastflite, never felt i needed to 'upgrade' to a newer model. Won a few sunday 3d target shoots with it before we eventually stopped going to them. Been my hunting bow ever since...but felt i had to camo the sparkly green paint it had on it.
-My dad owns several compounds...but prefers to hunt with his old round cam Pearson. Not that fast of a bow but he's taken 2 deer in 1 shot with it on more then one occasion.

-I was doing a lil googling just a bit ago and found a site with people talking about my bow and archery hunting. I was almost flabbergasted, as it was a firearms site! The gall of some people...:wink:


----------



## j.d.m.

Sat a different piece of public tonight. Hadn't sat there in 3 years, figured I'd give it a try. Got to my spot around 3:15. A little later then planned, but traffic was worse then expected. There were a few trucks in parking lot, still not too concerned. At 3:45, I hear voices, off to my right I see movement. A family of 4 walking along a trail I was sitting 50 yrds from, all the while giggling and yelling amongst themselves. At 4:00, I see movement again, now a bow hunter comes from same area cruising pretty fast, heads towards the parking lot. Next I hear what I presume is his vehicle, a Subaru start up and take off. I figure he gave up being that the family probably busted by him at some point. Next at 4:20 I hear a bell ringing along and getting closer. Yup, a guy running his young bird dog with no leash, just tearing all over the place. They head up out of the way and disappear. Next at 4:35, I see movement again in the distance, and I see 2 more dogs running the second food plot/ field edge with a guy in toe, and again... No leashes. 4:45, the first guy comes back with dog and bell, this time the guy has to repeatedly yell to the dog to come back and obey, still not on a leash. This is a piece of WELL POSTED "archery only" ground. There is hundreds of game lands 5 miles down the road that are stocked with birds, yet these butt holes run their dogs in the archery only ground during late bow season. I guess that's the fine public 5c hunting and hunter respect we have around here. I thought there was a certain time that guys could train/ run bird dogs, and I didn't think it was now. Hope you guys are having a better late season then me.


----------



## full moon64

j.d.m. said:


> Sat a different piece of public tonight. Hadn't sat there in 3 years, figured I'd give it a try. Got to my spot around 3:15. A little later then planned, but traffic was worse then expected. There were a few trucks in parking lot, still not too concerned. At 3:45, I hear voices, off to my right I see movement. A family of 4 walking along a trail I was sitting 50 yrds from, all the while giggling and yelling amongst themselves. At 4:00, I see movement again, now a bow hunter comes from same area cruising pretty fast, heads towards the parking lot. Next I hear what I presume is his vehicle, a Subaru start up and take off. I figure he gave up being that the family probably busted by him at some point. Next at 4:20 I hear a bell ringing along and getting closer. Yup, a guy running his young bird dog with no leash, just tearing all over the place. They head up out of the way and disappear. Next at 4:35, I see movement again in the distance, and I see 2 more dogs running the second food plot/ field edge with a guy in toe, and again... No leashes. 4:45, the first guy comes back with dog and bell, this time the guy has to repeatedly yell to the dog to come back and obey, still not on a leash. This is a piece of WELL POSTED "archery only" ground. There is hundreds of game lands 5 miles down the road that are stocked with birds, yet these butt holes run their dogs in the archery only ground during late bow season. I guess that's the fine public 5c hunting and hunter respect we have around here. I thought there was a certain time that guys could train/ run bird dogs, and I didn't think it was now. Hope you guys are having a better late season then me.


Sorry too hear,glad too hear some archery talking here..I cant get out til Jan 5,,I hunt state game lands too..I hope your luck changes,,dave


----------



## nicko

Truth.


----------



## Mathias

My last visit to 3C we saw approx 75 deer in the first mile driving out, date November 13.
Been here 2 days have yet to see one.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> My last visit to 3C we saw approx 75 deer in the first mile driving out, date November 13.
> Been here 2 days have yet to see one.


I’m batting .000 on two sits so far in 5C.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

A couple days of zero's will make the bottom pic *feel* more like the top pic Nick:wink:


----------



## Billy H

Getting close to calling it a year. A couple more sits. Big contradiction compared to last season where tags were filled early. Been a season of small bucks and not a lot of doe on the couple properties I hunt. Makes it tough to let one fly when a doe presents a shot, same with arrowing a small legal buck. A season of frustration and passed opportunities with a ton of stand time put in. Looking forward to doing some small land improvements and next season.


----------



## Mathias

2 *more* inches of rain forecast today :fish1:


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> 2 *more* inches of rain forecast today :fish1:


----------



## Matt Musto

Billy H said:


> View attachment 6693865


Now that is a penetration test not many people have performed.


----------



## jacobh

Billy same thing I’m seeing in Pa and Md. lots of small bucks and next to no does. It’s a real shame what it’s becoming!! 





Billy H said:


> Getting close to calling it a year. A couple more sits. Big contradiction compared to last season where tags were filled early. Been a season of small bucks and not a lot of doe on the couple properties I hunt. Makes it tough to let one fly when a doe presents a shot, same with arrowing a small legal buck. A season of frustration and passed opportunities with a ton of stand time put in. Looking forward to doing some small land improvements and next season.


----------



## Billy H

jacobh said:


> Billy same thing I’m seeing in Pa and Md. lots of small bucks and next to no does. It’s a real shame what it’s becoming!!


I’ve seen more doe lately. I think due to gun hunting pressure from surrounding properties. We have some heavy cover, and a viable food source on our property right now. I think keeping the trespassing shotgunners out and cutting down the pressure in general due to trespassing more deer will stay on the property or at least survive the 5C annual 70,000 tag slaughter.

I saw that Gratorsford prison is having a slaughter all thier own. Doe only, shotgun only. Wish they would have an either sex archery hunt in November. Got to be a few studs tucked in there.

https://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/corrections_details.aspx?newsid=367


----------



## jacobh

Yea no clue where doe went near me not many on camera either?? No clue where or why they’re not there


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Yea no clue where doe went near me not many on camera either?? No clue where or why they’re not there


Might be fallout from the EHD hit. I didn't see one deer on my early season public lands hunts this year. Deer sightings as a whole are down for me this year for hunts in northern chester and southern berks.


----------



## Charman03

Anybody else tagged out with the bow this year?


----------



## nicko

Charman03 said:


> Anybody else tagged out with the bow this year?


I have yet to drop a deer this season. Could be my 1st year in a while with no deer in the freezer.


----------



## KylePA

Mathias said:


> For me a Synergy with a v-grip or the newer Ritual grip would be a killer bow. I just don’t care for the old style banana grip.


Agree, really loved the draw cycle on mine. Shot a pile of deer with it. I just picked up a mint E-35 with a V-Grip that I feel just more consistent with.


----------



## jacobh

Maybe I’m seeing deer but all bucks very few does like maybe 5 all year including Md




nicko said:


> Might be fallout from the EHD hit. I didn't see one deer on my early season public lands hunts this year. Deer sightings as a whole are down for me this year for hunts in northern chester and southern berks.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Yea no clue where doe went near me not many on camera either?? No clue where or why they’re not there


Probably found a better food source.Every year from late summer until the middle of october my one field and the neighbors behind me is loaded with deer.I'll have 15-20 in mine and they'll have over 20 most morning and nights.Neither place gets any pressure and the deer just peter out by early fall.I saw 5 deer right at daybreak this morning and it was the first deer I've seen come out since the sunday after the first saturday of rifle season.There's nothing really palatable for them this time of year in those fields.We hunted a spot on the last day,maybe 3/4 mile away that was timbered several years ago and saw over 30 throughout the day.


----------



## KylePA

jacobh said:


> Yea no clue where doe went near me not many on camera either?? No clue where or why they’re not there


All of them are by my house All the bucks have disappeared except a group of 5 dink bucks traveling together.


----------



## nicko

The acorn crop on the properties I hunt in 5C was down this year. Seeing no overturned leaves and very little sign. In years past of bumper crops, there were a lot of acorns still on the ground even into late season.


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> I have yet to drop a deer this season. Could be my 1st year in a while with no deer in the freezer.


Same here. Actually, I went o’fer last year as well in PA. Fortunately my son shot his first this year and he just asked his Pop Pop if he could shoot another doe. Of course my old man says yes. It’s been a decade or more since I was “allowed” to shoot a doe on his property. Lol! I doubt I’ll get out much more unless my son wants to go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Maybe I’m seeing deer but all bucks very few does like maybe 5 all year including Md


Did you come across many decomposed deer?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I tagged out with a buck and 2 doe in archery of 14'...then lost that spot afterwards as it was then sold. Hunted a new spot in 2015, passed on a 5pt early and then around halloween had a close encounter with the largest Pa buck i've ever seen in any season. Didn't see many deer that year at all and ended up being the only season thus far, that i didn't tag any Pa deer.

This year i saw a bit less deer then last year during the archery season, but still had opportunities to take doe and buck. A big part of me seeing less deer was because i hunted the rb more often when maybe i should have went elsewhere. With all the rain and river flooding deer just weren't there in many numbers this year. I passed a good buck i regretted almost immediately while hunting there...so my bad on that one. I passed on 2 other buck and got busted on another i was going to take while hunting other spots...so...i had opportunities.

I saw 14 buck in regular archery last year....6 during gun season and 1 in the late season with no repeats. Doe sightings at approx a 3 to 1 ratio over buck (best as i can conservatively guess factoring in repeat sightings of doe groups).
This year with a bit more time available to hunt, i saw 9 buck in the regular archery season...1 during gun season and have not been out in the late season as of yet. Doe sightings approx 4 to 1.

I'm curious as to how many of you guys are rack or age hunting now that didn't previously?


----------



## jacobh

I have not but my area is small parcels so u can’t access most properties so if they’re laying dead only way you’d know is by smell




dougell said:


> Did you come across many decomposed deer?


----------



## jacobh

AJ I will say in past I hated ARs as I never really saw a big difference. Now my dad my son and myself pass smaller bucks and we do not shoot yearlings only adult does. ARs really changed our way of hunting and with lack of doe sightings we don’t shoot does in Pa anymore.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Very tough year in SE PA for a variety of reasons for a bunch of folks.


----------



## j.d.m.

It's been a tough year for most in PA for. Arizona reasons. No real rut, no soft or hard mast at all, exceptionally wet, flooded rains keeping corn up and swamps over full. I have yet to see a legal buck in the woods this year, and I'm still at it. I hunted more days/ hours this year then any other.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

jacobh said:


> AJ I will say in past I hated ARs as I never really saw a big difference. Now my dad my son and myself pass smaller bucks and we do not shoot yearlings only adult does. ARs really changed our way of hunting and with lack of doe sightings we don’t shoot does in Pa anymore.


My largest archery buck to date was taken before AR's...but ya i've seen a difference since them, although it took a bit longer then i thought to see. Been passing a few since before AR's but found myself being guilty of doing it more often the last 3 years then ever before. I'm lucky in the regards that most of the areas i hunt here have many doe...but at the same time some of the properties have too many doe. The 2 doe i took off one property were the only deer taken from it...as some of the other guys missed.



j.d.m. said:


> It's been a tough year for most in PA for. Arizona reasons. No real rut, no soft or hard mast at all, exceptionally wet, flooded rains keeping corn up and swamps over full. I have yet to see a legal buck in the woods this year, and I'm still at it. I hunted more days/ hours this year then any other.


True that is. I didn't see that many buck in relation to the time spent out this year but you make my outings sound pretty good at 10 buck seen...5 legal. *I Wish you luck sir!*


----------



## full moon64

seen deer most of time,,,but only hunted 3 times...
Pa game lands no private...saw only small bucks..plenty of deer on camera ,some big bucks


----------



## nicko

December 29th and fresh green buds popping up.

Nice morning but i’ve about had it with this property in MtPenn for the season. Seeing more people and dogs and mountain bikes than deer. Haven’t seen one deer up here since the 3rd week of November.


----------



## Mathias

Sure is a pretty day, my kind of winter!


----------



## Charman03

I see Billy H is hanging out with Pope now after that equalizer thread lol


----------



## Charman03

Mathias said:


> Sure is a pretty day, my kind of winter!


I like ice fishing, but I gotta say I’m liking these nice days a lot too


----------



## Mathias

Charman03 said:


> I see Billy H is hanging out with Pope now after that equalizer thread lol


He got the boot?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charman03

Mathias said:


> He got the boot?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well he’s got a big red “banned” under his name now, so I guess he’s on a time out lol


----------



## nicko

Charman03 said:


> Well he’s got a big red “banned” under his name now, so I guess he’s on a time out lol


I suspect he'll be back. Don't recall him getting previous vacations.


----------



## nicko

Can any guys up in the northern tier of PA or Potter pass along what food sources the deer are hitting now? I recall from previous late seasons that they were going after fern roots. I'll be heading up for the last couple days of the late season 1/10-1/12.


----------



## jlh42581

nicko said:


> Can any guys up in the northern tier of PA or Potter pass along what food sources the deer are hitting now? I recall from previous late seasons that they were going after fern roots. I'll be heading up for the last couple days of the late season 1/10-1/12.


Green is King right now. They're even digging for it when it snows. The acorns are toast by months. Anything green besides laurel.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

What is this... "equalizer" thread being mentioned?

Farmer planted hay late last year at one of my spots, was maybe 6"s high by the end of regular archery season...made for a good attractant when the late season rolled around. Only hunted it twice in the late season though...the last time on my birthday and had a couple walking there dog go through the area at prime time, i was not pleased.


----------



## huntin_addict

Charman03 said:


> Anybody else tagged out with the bow this year?


Yes.


----------



## PAbigbear

Second old one this week.


----------



## jacobh

I’m basically tagged out I shot my buck early in archery and pack of doe sightings I pretty much come out and watch for deer


----------



## Charman03

Went for a run today, then stopped at the farm to pull a few cards. Fresh boot tracks on the trail. Then a bag of apple crush spread on the ground in front of a ladder stand. My camera along the trail was turned around backwards. Luckily all these are on video and the guy walked past before turning it around carrying his crossbow. I trashed his bait pile and left him a few surprises


----------



## 138104

PAbigbear said:


> View attachment 6695277
> 
> Second old one this week.


Who makes that flintlock?


----------



## jacobh

Pa hunters are the worst no doubt. A few years back we let guys goose hunt my grandmothers house and I was just getting into it. Opening day I come out they’re setup well before light. Ok no problem I walk out and introduce myself and ask if they’re going to be back in the afternoon because if not I was going to give it a try. Well they then proceeded to call me every name under the sun and how they’ve hunted here for years and how I was a POS. Best part was nobody said anything about not lettting them hunt. I was basically going to hunt only when they weren’t there. Lol wel told my grandparents what happened. Hunters came in they said heard u ran into my grandson??? Never seen or heard from them again


----------



## nicko

Charman03 said:


> Went for a run today, then stopped at the farm to pull a few cards. Fresh boot tracks on the trail. Then a bag of apple crush spread on the ground in front of a ladder stand. My camera along the trail was turned around backwards. Luckily all these are on video and the guy walked past before turning it around carrying his crossbow. I trashed his bait pile and left him a few surprises


“Left him a few surprises”

Ha ha ha!! Hope they are good ones.


----------



## PAbigbear

Perry24 said:


> Who makes that flintlock?


T/C Firestorm


----------



## nicko

PAbigbear said:


> T/C Firestorm


Read some reviews on it. Sounds like a good modern flintlock.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Read some reviews on it. Sounds like a good modern flintlock.


had one.. shot nice,,,,got stolen out of my truck in nj sport shop,,,locked up...went back inside because i saw cameras outside,,I said Rich lets rewind cameras had a gun stolen,,,
He said I would Dave but there not hooked up...ukey:


----------



## nicko

full moon64 said:


> had one.. shot nice,,,,got stolen out of my truck in nj sport shop,,,locked up...went back inside because i saw cameras outside,,I said Rich lets rewind cameras had a gun stolen,,,
> He said I would Dave but there not hooked up...ukey:


Ugh!!!! Did he hook them up after that incident?


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Ugh!!!! Did he hook them up after that incident?


yes he had too. alot stuff inside was getting stolen..i was pissed,,nothing worse then a thief


----------



## Charman03

Here’s that guys setup from today. Ever since crossbows came in late season consists of a lot of this


----------



## jacobh

Well helping my stepdad today and we’ll reinjured my shoulder!!! Back to PT. Worse part is I had a bowtech all ready to come home and a Garmin xero on its way. If any Pa guy wants the xero let me know I’ll be placing in classifieds. This sucks


----------



## 138104

PAbigbear said:


> T/C Firestorm


Thanks. Are you using pellets or loose powder?


----------



## PaBone

Was hunting a funnel next to a thick bedding area and saw five bucks together. Two really nice what I think were 10 points and could not get a shot at them hunting with my flintlock from a tree stand. The last buck stopped in an opening and the T/C 50 cal Hawkens loaded with a round ball did him in. I watched him fall from the tree, nice 9 point a true Pa trophy in late season.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats on a fine buck


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Nice going Bone! Taken today?

That sucks jacob. I aggravate my shoulder every time i reach a little too far with that arm.


----------



## skinner2

Congrats on a nice buck.


----------



## jacobh

Thanks AJ I’m destined for surgery. Was trying to avoid it. Will talk to the surgeon I work with Monday and reevaluate again!! Really bummed


----------



## PaBone

AjPUNISHER said:


> Nice going Bone! Taken today?
> 
> That sucks jacob. I aggravate my shoulder every time i reach a little too far with that arm.


I shot him today at 4:00, didn't even get into my tree still almost 3. Definitely a great hunt.


----------



## PaBone

jacobh said:


> Thanks AJ I’m destined for surgery. Was trying to avoid it. Will talk to the surgeon I work with Monday and reevaluate again!! Really bummed


I'm having rotator cuff surgery on the 11th, cuff is torn and labrum pulled away from the bone. Just hope I can get back to 100% before next season.


----------



## jacobh

Yea mine is a teres minor in the rotator cuff. I hated using a xbow this year but seems to be my destiny at least right now. Surgeon Monday will give me his opinion and my options. Already texted with him tonight. Was doing well. Like a I said had a bow in order and a Garmin xero headed here guess I jinxed myself


----------



## 138104

Congrats! Nothing like filling your buck tag with a flintlock!


----------



## nicko

Great 11th hour buck pabone. Congrats!!!

Scott, sorry to hear of the setback. Surgery sucks but I can speak from experience.... living in pain is no way to live. Sounds like you have a good surgeon who will give it to you straight but you also need to consider your quality of life and how an unresolved shoulder issue can alter your ability to live your life the way you want.


----------



## PAbigbear

Perry24 said:


> Thanks. Are you using pellets or loose powder?


I use Goex 3f. The old timer who owned the gun shop I bought it at didn't recommend pellets because of their higher flash point. Some guys dump 5 grains of 4f in before the pellets but that just seems to defeat the purpose of using them.


----------



## PAbigbear

PaBone said:


> Was hunting a funnel next to a thick bedding area and saw five bucks together. Two really nice what I think were 10 points and could not get a shot at them hunting with my flintlock from a tree stand. The last buck stopped in an opening and the T/C 50 cal Hawkens loaded with a round ball did him in. I watched him fall from the tree, nice 9 point a true Pa trophy in late season.
> View attachment 6695537
> View attachment 6695539


Way to go! Nice one!


----------



## Mathias

Anyone familiar with *Thunder Ridge Outdoors in Parkesburg*? Closest dealer that carries Athens. Good or bad, I’d like to hear, thanks.


----------



## nick060200

Anyone planning on doing the total archery challenge in PA next May? I was thinking of doing it and have no one to go with. It would be my first 3d shoot. Might be fun to put a group together. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Mathias said:


> Anyone familiar with *Thunder Ridge Outdoors in Parkesburg*? Closest dealer that carries Athens. Good or bad, I’d like to hear, thanks.


My son in-law goes there for some stuff. I will ask him his thoughts. Lancaster Archery doesn’t carry Athens?


----------



## TauntoHawk

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

nick060200 said:


> Anyone planning on doing the total archery challenge in PA next May? I was thinking of doing it and have no one to go with. It would be my first 3d shoot. Might be fun to put a group together.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I have also given it a bit of thought also haven't ever shot a 3d course but looking to up my preparation and practice over previous years

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

nick060200 said:


> Anyone planning on doing the total archery challenge in PA next May? I was thinking of doing it and have no one to go with. It would be my first 3d shoot. Might be fun to put a group together.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I don't own enough arrows to get through that shoot.


----------



## nick060200

nicko said:


> I don't own enough arrows to get through that shoot.


Yeah the next question was how many arrows does one bring to a shoot like that? I was thinking 2 dozen. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

nick060200 said:


> Yeah the next question was how many arrows does one bring to a shoot like that? I was thinking 2 dozen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Could make for an expen$ive day.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

My dad, uncle and i used to go to the sunday 3d shoots every week for several years. They were alot of fun and good practice...helped a ton with yardage estimation come archery season too.


----------



## MAXXIS31

Guys Posted a story about my buddy from PA trying to win him a new bow. If you guys would like to vote for him click the link and like the story. He’s a good dude and has no idea I signed him up. 

https://www.facebook.com/910769482323988/posts/2108058695928388/


----------



## Mathias

**Off topic** but in the spirit of sharing with like minded SE Pa guys, there’s a new microbrewery coming to Green Lane this spring.

Pulled a couple cards this morning too, not much showing. No bucks. Enthusiasm waning.....


----------



## jacobh

I have a few bucks on cam with one antler. Other she’d already


----------



## KylePA

Mathias said:


> **Off topic** but in the spirit of sharing with like minded SE Pa guys, there’s a new microbrewery coming to Green Lane this spring.
> 
> Pulled a couple cards this morning too, not much showing. No bucks. Enthusiasm waning.....


Where is this going to be at? Not far from me and a good location for a microbrewery it seems.

My camera pulls have tons of does but where the decent bucks disappeared to I have no idea. All of mine up until Friday that I had on camera though still had both sides.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Father hunted all day Saturday and saw 5 does in and out of a bedding area a few times without presenting shots. Pulled cards and had this buck come through Thursday afternoon. No idea where these bucks hide every year, this area is really high pressure the public that boarders the property gets hammered and every year we will get picks all summer of nice bucks who disappear at the end of September show maybe once during the rut and gone again until you are sure they are dead and bam end of December they show again a time or two. This guy was no different my dad had tons of picks of this deer in velvet and not a picture since his first week in hard horn it always amazing me how some deer seem to have hunting season hide aways.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Finally connected on a deer this morning! It has been a tough year, but I’m happy I have one for the freezer. Around 830 this morning a group of deer were heading my way, this one and a smaller one stopped within range. Wind was not good, big one was getting antsy, did the foot stomp. I settled the pin on her vitals, 35 yard shot , 50 yard recovery.


----------



## Mathias

Congrats on your success!


----------



## nicko

Congrats dave!! Great shot. But I hate to tell you......your camo does not match. Tsk tsk.  JK


----------



## 138104

HNTRDAVE said:


> My son in-law goes there for some stuff. I will ask him his thoughts. Lancaster Archery doesn’t carry Athens?


LAS doesn't have it listed as a brand they carry. Kind of surprised by that.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## HNTRDAVE

nicko said:


> Congrats dave!! Great shot. But I hate to tell you......your camo does not match. Tsk tsk.  JK


Thanks guys. Haha Nicko! My buddy said he was reporting me to Sitka, wearing subalpine and Elv 2 at the same time.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats Dave!


----------



## nicko

Any of you guys looking to get out still? I don't have a lot of confidence left for hunting late season down here based on the way this season has gone but I won't hang it up until the calendar says I have to. Looking forward to a few days up in Potter at the end of the statewide season. Temps in the forecast don't look brutally cold either.


----------



## PAbigbear

***Gun kill alert*** Hopefully I don't get banned. Kicked the new year off with a bang. Still hunted my way through an old state forest clearcut and caught this one feeding about 45 yards away. Made smoke and it was piled up within 30 yards.








Found these old ones also. The one on the left is bigger than it looks. I'd guess close to 65". Quite a day.


----------



## Spency

Awesome day PAbigbear, congrats!


----------



## nicko

Congrats PAbear. I have been giving thought to a flintlock for next season.


----------



## PAbigbear

nicko said:


> Congrats PAbear. I have been giving thought to a flintlock for next season.


I'm much deadlier with my bow, but I love poking around the big woods with a gun too. I wouldn't last an hour in a stand with my bow this time of the year. I haven't sat anywhere for more than 20 minutes since the first morning of buck season, and I've hunted a lot.


----------



## nicko

PAbigbear said:


> I'm much deadlier with my bow, but I love poking around the big woods with a gun too. I wouldn't last an hour in a stand with my bow this time of the year. I haven't sat anywhere for more than 20 minutes since the first morning of buck season, and I've hunted a lot.


Sounds like me. Sitting in a stand is a real test of my will at this time of the season. Sometimes, you’ve got to take the hunt to the deer instead of waiting for it to come to you.


----------



## 138104

Congrats PAbigbear! Taking one with a flintlock is as challenging, if not more challenging, than taking one with a compound.


----------



## skinner2

I am planning on getting out a few times before the season wraps up even though my expectations aren't very high. If I don't go out I know I will regret it once the season is over. Plus my freezer is kind of empty at the moment.


----------



## Charman03

You would think there wouldn’t be much pressure late season but the amount of people I’ve got on my cameras the past week has been more than all year on a private farm. Guess these people struck out all year and are giving it all they got.


----------



## CBB

Pulled 2 stands and checked 7 cameras today. Couple up and comers on a few of the cameras. All bucks. Lots more off season work to do.


----------



## redlab

OK guys I have a question for you about hunting late season because I've never had to do it before !! First does it make sense to do all day sits ? Is it better morning or evening ? I've got my big buck during daylight on my one cam but when the batteries went dead I forgot to reset the time and date when I put them back out ! I will have 6 days to hunt until season ends ! 
Thanks in advance guys !


----------



## vonfoust

nick060200 said:


> Anyone planning on doing the total archery challenge in PA next May? I was thinking of doing it and have no one to go with. It would be my first 3d shoot. Might be fun to put a group together.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk





TauntoHawk said:


> I have also given it a bit of thought also haven't ever shot a 3d course but looking to up my preparation and practice over previous years
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk





nicko said:


> I don't own enough arrows to get through that shoot.





nick060200 said:


> Yeah the next question was how many arrows does one bring to a shoot like that? I was thinking 2 dozen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I will be there. Have been there a few times. This last time I didn't realize that it had gotten so big that you have to register beforehand. When we showed up the only time they had left was on a course that we were not prepared for. It's not for money, so we just moved up to where we felt comfortable. We usually end up going on Sunday morning.
I've never lost more than 2, and I'm not shooting much in May.


----------



## vonfoust

redlab said:


> OK guys I have a question for you about hunting late season because I've never had to do it before !! First does it make sense to do all day sits ? Is it better morning or evening ? I've got my big buck during daylight on my one cam but when the batteries went dead I forgot to reset the time and date when I put them back out ! I will have 6 days to hunt until season ends !
> Thanks in advance guys !


I have never done an all day sit so take this for what it is worth. Just what we do, not saying it's right. Most of the time by this time of year we are beat. Makes for getting up early and getting after it a chore. Anecdotally in our area we never see deer if there is a frost, so we rule those mornings out quick. Usually throw the dog in the truck when we 'get around' and spend the morning looking for a bird or two. (sometimes goose hunt too if we find a field that we can get permission)
During the mid day I walk slowly with a flintlock. I only sit for about two hours in the evenings, usually. 

I also use the late season to try a few spots that I have noted during the regular season but we don't have stands up. I will take the flintlock and sit on the ground in a 'new' area. 

One thing for me that I think has been mentioned already, if I actually 'need' a deer in the freezer, I need to take the bow. Flintlock is tough for me. I'm usually more proud of a deer with teh flintlock than the bow.


----------



## dougell

Congradulations.I'm more effective with my bow as well but I like the challenge of flintlocks.I thumped one in the neck yesterday afternoon.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Might be fallout from the EHD hit. I didn't see one deer on my early season public lands hunts this year. Deer sightings as a whole are down for me this year for hunts in northern chester and southern berks.


I was out on the properties hit by EHD that i hunt on the 29th and saw some deer, 2 doe, 3 buck. Seems they were pushed on from the pressure of the surrounding gun hunters. I also hunted the 27th on a local piece of public that gets pounded by pheasant hunters and missed a shot on a monster doe. Had to be the biggest doe i have ever seen on public. Came in at sunset and i clipped a branch infront of her.


----------



## yetihunter1

TauntoHawk said:


> I have also given it a bit of thought also haven't ever shot a 3d course but looking to up my preparation and practice over previous years
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I am looking into this as well, if my dad isn't up for our annual Penn's Creek Trip this year I might use my vacation for that to go do the TAC.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> **Off topic** but in the spirit of sharing with like minded SE Pa guys, there’s a new microbrewery coming to Green Lane this spring.
> 
> Pulled a couple cards this morning too, not much showing. No bucks. Enthusiasm waning.....


Went to Rebel Hill on 23 this past weekend since they opened the kitchen. I will say it was pretty damn good, the Milk and Cookies collaboration with Stable 12 is on point.


----------



## jacobh

Me personally late season it’s 1st thing in am or last light when you’ll see deer. No way I’m sitting all day in late season I never see deer until the 1st or last hour of light




redlab said:


> OK guys I have a question for you about hunting late season because I've never had to do it before !! First does it make sense to do all day sits ? Is it better morning or evening ? I've got my big buck during daylight on my one cam but when the batteries went dead I forgot to reset the time and date when I put them back out ! I will have 6 days to hunt until season ends !
> Thanks in advance guys !


----------



## jlh42581

I hunted a little over vacation, deer are few and far between in the north central right now on most of the public near me. I did spend one day just scouting new stuff a further drive from home.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats to PAbigbear and Dougell......no picture time doug?:sad:

My 1st outing for the late season was yesterday morning...with the flintlock. Saw a group of 6 bout 8:30...2 fawns, 3 decent sized doe and a buck about 70-80yds out. Not sure if the buck was legal but didn't have a good shot through the scrubby trees and briars they were in anyway. A friend of mine has been hitting the late season pretty hard, he's seen a few bucks so far but is holding out for a "wall hanger".

I plan on getting out a few more times before the season wraps up. Not looking for another doe but if i see one late next week i 'might' take it. Sitting all day this time of year has yet to pay off for me. Unless your going to creep around or do some pushing i have seen very few deer moving on their own outside the first hour or 2 and the last hour.


----------



## dougell

Nope.I never take pictures of anything I shoot,especially doe.These days hunting is all about my kid.He was sick yesterday so it was my first solo hunt in about 4 years.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

That''s fine...did you ever take any or was it something you were never into until your son started hunting?


----------



## PA_ENGR

redlab said:


> OK guys I have a question for you about hunting late season because I've never had to do it before !! First does it make sense to do all day sits ? Is it better morning or evening ? I've got my big buck during daylight on my one cam but when the batteries went dead I forgot to reset the time and date when I put them back out ! I will have 6 days to hunt until season ends !
> Thanks in advance guys !


Early mornings typically aren’t good. General mid to late morning and sometime mid afternoon but more likely towards dark is best. 
If your getting daylight pics of the buck then you know when to hunt. Otherwise I would do 9-12 and 2- dark sits focusing on food and on warm days especially green fields that get sun the latest in the day.


----------



## TauntoHawk

yetihunter1 said:


> I was out on the properties hit by EHD that i hunt on the 29th and saw some deer, 2 doe, 3 buck. Seems they were pushed on from the pressure of the surrounding gun hunters. I also hunted the 27th on a local piece of public that gets pounded by pheasant hunters and missed a shot on a monster doe. Had to be the biggest doe i have ever seen on public. Came in at sunset and i clipped a branch infront of her.


You think it could have been a shed buck? My wife's uncle found a match set yesterday off a big buck in 4D









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

TauntoHawk said:


> You think it could have been a shed buck? My wife's uncle found a match set yesterday off a big buck in 4D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I thought about it but I was glassing these two deer hard from 150 yds out till they were right next to me. I didn't see any bloody pedicles on the head. I think they were just some healthy mature does. Might get back after them on Saturday!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Looks like another wet saturday incoming...anybody going out in it tomorrow?


----------



## TauntoHawk

AjPUNISHER said:


> Looks like another wet saturday incoming...anybody going out in it tomorrow?


I thought about it until I looked at the weather and thought nah I'm good. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## LOSTnWoods

Sat rain heavy all day in 5C/5D. 

I'm not sure if anyone thought of this but as many Saturdays that were a bust due to poor weather almost every Sunday this s year during hunting season was great weather. 

Gosh when is PA going to catch up and let us hunt Sunday. I believe we are one of only two states you can't hunt Sundays.


----------



## jlh42581

AjPUNISHER said:


> Looks like another wet saturday incoming...anybody going out in it tomorrow?


This no sunday hunting is absolute BS . You can pee in a girls bathroom as a man but I cant hunt sunday.... ok.

It rains every saturday!

Going to attempt to go later if this wet mist stops


----------



## Mathias

Forecast somewhat moderated, now calling for light rain all day. Monday looks good.


----------



## A.J.01

Are you guys seeing more deer in the alfalfa fields or in the woods, in the late season?

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

A.J.01 said:


> Are you guys seeing more deer in the alfalfa fields or in the woods, in the late season?
> 
> Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk


c. None of the above!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Pops up in Potter again until next Sunday, pulled all cams and nothing in any of the plots during daylight except right at dawn. He sat last night over cut corn and standing beans, could see a LONG way and didn’t see a single deer.


















The plan was to do a little recon today, he woke up to pouring rain (imagine that)

As for sheds, I have pics of two buck who’ve lost both sides already. The two big boys both had their headgear as of dusk on Thursday night. I’ll be keeping close watch on this area and as soon as I can confirm they’re off, I’ll be in looking hard, two very impressive buck...too bad on property that no one can hunt...at least we can hike and look for antlers.

Good luck to everyone still getting out.

Joe


----------



## nicko

I’ll be heading up to Potter Thursday morning through Sunday. I don’t plan on being in a stand much aside from first couple hours at sunup and end of the day. As long as my buddy can make the trip, we’ll likely do one man pushes to each other or I’ll slowly walk the hillside benches and hope to sneak up on one. Hoping the deer have started hitting the green food plots by now to help reduce our legwork.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Hunting with the farmers and doing some pushes, like my dad talked about doing hasn't happened, maybe the last day?

I've been out once so far and seen 6 deer...be putting more time in this week and see what shows itself.


----------



## j.d.m.

I hunted 3b Friday evening and today. I sat in the rain this morning. Not too bad with good rain camo, and a tree umbrella. To be fair, I would have had a doe on the ground, had the weather man not lied about wind direction. He has been lieing all season. Wind was supposed to be out of the north-northeast. 90% of the time, it was out of the south-southwest. (Witch cost me the doe). Total, I saw 3 doe last night, 12 deer this morning in the rain, some feeding in cut corn, some feeding in hay fields, others moving through the timber to get to bedding. And 1 single spike buck in afternoon shortly after rain stopped. It's sad to say, that if you don't hunt in rain, your never gonna hunt.


----------



## Billy H

I have an old left hand XI siverhawk youth/women's bow. Was my sons back when he was starting out. Is a good bow for someone that wants to get into it. FREE for someone that could use it. Just pick it up or meet me local.


----------



## full moon64

killed alot deer with legend magnum


----------



## fap1800

jlh42581 said:


> This no sunday hunting is absolute BS . You can pee in a girls bathroom as a man but I cant hunt sunday.... ok.
> 
> It rains every saturday!
> 
> Going to attempt to go later if this wet mist stops


It’s discouraging to say the least. I’ll try for this coming Saturday and if the weather is right, I’ll take off on MLK day and try then. 

On another note...figure this is appropriate for today. 

 https://twitter.com/Eagles/status/1081249845871038465?s=20


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

full moon64 said:


> killed alot deer with legend magnum


I had a legend myself. They were damn good bows in thier day.


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> It’s discouraging to say the least. I’ll try for this coming Saturday and if the weather is right, I’ll take off on MLK day and try then.
> 
> On another note...figure this is appropriate for today.
> 
> https://twitter.com/Eagles/status/1081249845871038465?s=20
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hoping for a big Eagles win today so I can go out and light a tree on fire in my neighborhood.


----------



## fap1800

Don’t forget to eat horse poop...if you can find some. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

I thought this was pretty good. Eagles fans on Lake Michigan going to Soldier Field. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

Billy H said:


> I had a legend myself. They were damn good bows in thier day.


finger bow,,honestly I never missed a deer finger shooting,,over 20 years,,,I never shot pass 25 yds,,but missed with release,,


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Hoping for a big Eagles win today so I can go out and light a tree on fire in my neighborhood.


dam right Nicko,,,I mean saint Nick


----------



## CBB

2days pulled 3 stands set 4 cameras. Found zero sheds. Hoping to see some bucks on cam still carrying head gear.


----------



## Spency

I pulled 2 stands today and checked the area where I found 4 big sheds last year. Nothing laying that I could see. Alot of sign, hopefully they're still holding and I get something out of there later.


----------



## nicko

The big oaktree in front of my house is ablaze.

E-A-G-L-E-S......EAGLES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sight Window

Eagles!!!!


----------



## Mathias




----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## 12-Ringer

Sad day on the KS farm....this guy was a target buck that we missed connecting with on our trip out and had super enthusiasm about for next season....










This is what the neighbor discovered yesterday....

































Nature can be rough!!!

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Hate to see them go like that


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> The big oaktree in front of my house is ablaze.
> 
> E-A-G-L-E-S......EAGLES!!!!!!!!!!


Unbelievable game. Some great memes going around as well. Lol! I honestly hope this scenario comes to fruition...Dallas manages to beat the Rams and the Eagles upset the Saints resulting in a NFC Championship showdown in Big D. Nothing would be sweeter.


----------



## nicko

People who think hunters are cruel really don’t understand just how tough wild animals have it.


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> Unbelievable game. Some great memes going around as well. Lol! I honestly hope this scenario comes to fruition...Dallas manages to beat the Rams and the Eagles upset the Saints resulting in a NFC Championship showdown in Big D. Nothing would be sweeter.


 My head hasbeen in the clouds since last night. Simply mind-boggling the way that game turned out. And even more so considering how the Eagles defense played above and beyond the Bears level of defense in their house.


----------



## Mathias

Counted 23 deer including one half rack on neighboring properties driving in. Incoming precipitation has them out










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

My IL Euro showed up today. One of the guys at the camp I’m invited to does them. I thought it turned out pretty well. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

fap1800 said:


> My IL Euro showed up today. One of the guys at the camp I’m invited to does them. I thought it turned out pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What happened to make the antlers so white? Congrats on the deer!


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> View attachment 6704191


wooooooooooooooooooooooooooh hold right there Matt,,,this is EAGLES country:darkbeer:


----------



## Mathias

full moon64 said:


> wooooooooooooooooooooooooooh hold right there Matt,,,this is EAGLES country:darkbeer:


Ha, may as well let the Browns in the playoffs too.......


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Ha, may as well let the Browns in the playoffs too.......


Matt, you're treading on thin ice now. We may need to invoke emergency measures and start a conversation about .30-06 bullet weights, 3x9 scope brands, and gun hunting tactics when hunting with a group of up to 25 hunters if you don't cease and desist.


----------



## fap1800

adr1601 said:


> What happened to make the antlers so white? Congrats on the deer!


He was like that. Super white. There is some residue from the boil on the bases but I’m not complaining. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowdocdvm

Mathias said:


> Ha, may as well let the Browns in the playoffs too.......


Oh boy:darkbeer:


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> He was like that. Super white. There is some residue from the boil on the bases but I’m not complaining.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good looking euro. I love the look of them.


----------



## Mathias

Yeah, that is a sweet rack!


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Ha, may as well let the Browns in the playoffs too.......


I woke up this morning and felt dangerous:mg:


----------



## TauntoHawk

fap1800 said:


> He was like that. Super white. There is some residue from the boil on the bases but I’m not complaining.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bet he about glowed coming through the timber. Great deer

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

My daughter and I took a scouting trip/ hike on Sunday, since we can't hunt. At 4:00 pm we crossed paths with a bachelor group of buck, writhing bow range, 2 of them probably in the 100-115" range. I have their bedding area located, and travel route. I can't get after them till tomorrow, it's been a restless day and half so far thinking about a chance at them. Given I haven't seen a legal buck till now, I'm excited at an opertunity at one of those this late in season.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Ha, may as well let the Browns in the playoffs too.......


Sunday 8 Pm and the end of the green hype can’t get here soon enough.


----------



## adr1601

fap1800 said:


> He was like that. Super white. There is some residue from the boil on the bases but I’m not complaining.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That deer must have never rubbed a single tree. Nice buck and a different look for sure.


----------



## Mathias

I’m thinking the reason why there are so many wackadoodles in Seattle is weather like this.


----------



## fap1800

Billy H said:


> Sunday 8 Pm and the end of the green hype can’t get here soon enough.


I dunno...Vegas is coming around a bit. The Eagles are down to -8, whereas they were -11.5 back in November. Foles not only covers the spread in all four of his post season games, he wins them outright. Trends are fun to talk about and are no clear indicator, but for whatever reason, this team finds a way to win with Foles. I'm on the hype train til the end.


----------



## vonfoust

Football is not an acceptable discussion topic. Especially when the Steelers are a mess.


----------



## fap1800

vonfoust said:


> Football is not an acceptable discussion topic. Especially when the Steelers are a mess.


Sure it is. If you want we can talk about the probability of Big Ben retiring and Antonio Brown moving on. Might be a rebuild in the works. :wink:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> Football is not an acceptable discussion topic. Especially when the Steelers are a mess.


They are a dysfunctional mess. All that talent and still missed the playoffs. Wouldn't be surprised to see Brown gone.


----------



## jacobh

Steelers fan here too buddy. I’m from Philly area but originally from Johnstown so more steeler people although I hate the penguins and sadly like the flyers





vonfoust said:


> Football is not an acceptable discussion topic. Especially when the Steelers are a mess.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

fap1800 said:


> Sure it is. If you want we can talk about the probability of Big Ben retiring and Antonio Brown moving on. Might be a rebuild in the works. :wink:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ben retiring is a blessing Mason Rudolph is a class act and a great QB


----------



## Billy H

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Ben retiring is a blessing Mason Rudolph is a class act and a great QB


Have you looked at 2018 QB stats? Big Ben leads some and is in the top of most.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Billy H said:


> Have you looked at 2018 QB stats? Big Ben leads some and is in the top of most.


Im partial to Mason Billy,im friends with him and his family.His younger brother Logan is a red shirt freshman for Clemson go to play some last night in the national championship game.


----------



## vonfoust

Billy H said:


> Have you looked at 2018 QB stats? Big Ben leads some and is in the top of most.


Definitely leads the league in throwing, unfortunately that stat is throwing players under the bus. His statement about the end of the Broncos game was classic Ben. "Yes, I shouldn't have thrown that pass. But if AB had flattened out the route it would have been a touchdown." 
Some fantastic players were just never meant to be leaders. There's a reason Ben has only won the Steelers MVP once. There aren't many who would argue against him being the MVP of the team, there also aren't many of them that vote for him.


----------



## fap1800

Ben has hinted towards retirement before and it's starting to sound like AB wants out. The two obviously don't see eye to eye, so I suspect one of them will be moving on.


----------



## yetihunter1

Well since we are on Football..... how about them Patriots!!


----------



## vonfoust

fap1800 said:


> Ben has hinted towards retirement before and it's starting to sound like AB wants out. The two obviously don't see eye to eye, so I suspect one of them will be moving on.


There's a long list of current and former players that don't see eye to eye with Ben. Having said that, AB should be gone. Can't do that to a team and expect to be back, which I think was AB's wish anyway.


----------



## fap1800

yetihunter1 said:


> Well since we are on Football..... how about them Patriots!!


Seriously? The Evil Empire? ukey:


----------



## fap1800

Some of my favorite Tommy pics. Lol!


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> Some of my favorite Tommy pics. Lol!
> 
> View attachment 6705777
> 
> View attachment 6705779
> 
> View attachment 6705781
> 
> View attachment 6705783


Ha ha ha!!! Yes to all of the above.


----------



## yetihunter1

fap1800 said:


> Seriously? The Evil Empire? ukey:


Developed my love for football when my pops was stationed in Maine. Still think Nick Foles sold Carson Wentz's soul to the devil and that's why he gets to play well in the playoffs and Carson is on the sidelines.


----------



## yetihunter1

fap1800 said:


> Some of my favorite Tommy pics. Lol!
> 
> View attachment 6705777
> 
> View attachment 6705779
> 
> View attachment 6705781
> 
> View attachment 6705783


Haha, well played but here is one of my favorite Tom pics.....


----------



## nicko

Touche'!


----------



## vonfoust

Fun to have a team to hate. It's unfortunate when you are a Browns fan and have to hate your own team :darkbeer:

(Had to get that in this year)


----------



## fap1800

yetihunter1 said:


> Haha, well played but here is one of my favorite Tom pics.....
> 
> View attachment 6705789


Many would argue that three of those were the result of...<cough>...CHEATING!


----------



## yetihunter1

fap1800 said:


> Many would argue that three of those were the result of...<cough>...CHEATING!


Still leaves us with one more than Philly Philly.....but the truth will never be known thanks to Mr. Goodell :wink:


----------



## yetihunter1

In all seriousness, last year was a great game and the Eagles beat the Pats straight up. Though I do have a small hope they both make it to the superbowl for a rematch this year so we can even the score!


----------



## fap1800

yetihunter1 said:


> In all seriousness, last year was a great game and the Eagles beat the Pats straight up. Though I do have a small hope they both make it to the superbowl for a rematch this year so we can even the score!


That works for me. Though the score is even. Pats beat won back in 2005. :angry:


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Ok..i'll play too. Don't know that the eagles will get passed the saints...or the dc past the rams but.... 'How 'bout them Cowboys!':mg:


----------



## fap1800

Now that is what I was waiting for! I know there's Dallas fans out there just like all across the country. Can't resist that shiny star. :wink: 

American's Team...blah.


----------



## full moon64

AjPUNISHER said:


> Ok..i'll play too. Don't know that the eagles will get passed the saints...or the dc past the rams but.... 'How 'bout them Cowboys!':mg:


ukey:


----------



## Mathias

Crazy weather. Thunderstorm here last night se Pa.


----------



## nicko

Yep, our house was creaking and moaning.


----------



## vonfoust

https://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2019/01/08/sunoco-gas-station-roof-collapse/


----------



## fap1800

My wife was telling me the other day that she heard on the local radio station in Philly that we haven't had more than 4 days without rain since March of last year. I think the SE part of the state ended up 2" of rain short of the record, which was back in 2011 IIRC. I don't recall 2011 being this bad. Maybe I'm just getting old and my file cabinet is too full. Regardless, I'm utterly sick of this weather. I had to replace my sump pump a few weeks ago. The new one has been running every few hours the last couple of days. It's ridiculous.


----------



## vonfoust

I remember 2011 for you eastern guys. Have a friend that sent me pictures of decent buck from his trail cam. Before I could even respond the next picture came through and it was a duck floating past the tree. Had to be 3 ft of water. 
I'm pretty sure we did set a record over here. The news was saying we needed 1/4" to surpass the record and it rained all day New Years Eve.


----------



## j.d.m.

I'm telling you, if there was a season for people walking their dogs on hunting land, without leashes, and ruining hunts.... I'd have a record set by now. This is getting ridiculous around here in 5c. Soon there won't be hunting land available, as the people will have it reclaimed as walking and biking parks. 
Had a guy with his dog, spook of a few doe tonight, as he walks literally right up to me within 10 feet, before ever knowing I was there.. I was even hunting on the ground. I had to pick my arrow up so the dog would run into broadhead. Guy jumps back, yelled as I scared the crap out of him. Never says sorry or anything. Just calls the dog back,and walks a 15 yard radius around me, and continues on. It's getting very hard to hunt any kind of public hunting ground around here. Needles to say, didn't see any other deer besides the one he scared off.


----------



## Billy H

j.d.m. said:


> I'm telling you, if there was a season for people walking their dogs on hunting land, without leashes, and ruining hunts.... I'd have a record set by now. This is getting ridiculous around here in 5c. Soon there won't be hunting land available, as the people will have it reclaimed as walking and biking parks.
> Had a guy with his dog, spook of a few doe tonight, as he walks literally right up to me within 10 feet, before ever knowing I was there.. I was even hunting on the ground. I had to pick my arrow up so the dog would run into broadhead. Guy jumps back, yelled as I scared the crap out of him. Never says sorry or anything. Just calls the dog back,and walks a 15 yard radius around me, and continues on. It's getting very hard to hunt any kind of public hunting ground around here. Needles to say, didn't see any other deer besides the one he scared off.


What game land are you hunting?


----------



## jacobh

Agreed that’s sadly 5c hunting now. You can’t even really call it hunting





j.d.m. said:


> I'm telling you, if there was a season for people walking their dogs on hunting land, without leashes, and ruining hunts.... I'd have a record set by now. This is getting ridiculous around here in 5c. Soon there won't be hunting land available, as the people will have it reclaimed as walking and biking parks.
> Had a guy with his dog, spook of a few doe tonight, as he walks literally right up to me within 10 feet, before ever knowing I was there.. I was even hunting on the ground. I had to pick my arrow up so the dog would run into broadhead. Guy jumps back, yelled as I scared the crap out of him. Never says sorry or anything. Just calls the dog back,and walks a 15 yard radius around me, and continues on. It's getting very hard to hunt any kind of public hunting ground around here. Needles to say, didn't see any other deer besides the one he scared off.


----------



## j.d.m.

Billy H said:


> What game land are you hunting?


I'm hunting up at state game lands 205. There are some other archery only lands around, and most of my problems are on the archery only lands, that people decide to practice running their dogs. I've also had pheasant hunters letting their dogs just run on the game lands as well. I'd be sitting just off a field edge, and hear the bell coming. The dog would show up just blazing past. Not even sniffing around for birds. Just flat out running wild, with a hunter WAY behind him, clearly not hunting WITH the dog. Just gets frustrating some times. This year has been especially tough.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

That sucks j.d.m....had the same thing happen to me last year in the late season on a public spot. A couple walking there dog blew out my spot as it was just getting into the last 30 minutes of daylight. Hunting on the ground as you were ,they walked past me maybe 10 feet away, but never knew i was there. I decided to stay until dark since there were still about 20+ minutes or so left but the damage had been done.

......I was going to hunt this morning at the least, but with 15-25mph winds and gusts of 40+ possible...i think wait till friday instead.


----------



## Mathias

Sure is w-w-w-windy ~~~


----------



## j.d.m.

Gonna head out this afternoon, and try the spot again. If people walk their dogs on a regular basis, the deer should be used to it at some point. Maybe just a matter right time, right place. All this just pushes me harder to buy my own some day, some how.


----------



## fap1800

The new Ritual 35 from Elite looks sharp. I need to make a conscious effort to stay away from the local bow shop.


----------



## Mathias

fap1800 said:


> The new Ritual 35 from Elite looks sharp. I need to make a conscious effort to stay away from the local bow shop.


That is does, the std Ritual is no slouch either.


----------



## Billy H

Love my Ritual. Its a keeper. Looks killer in Kuiu Vias


----------



## fap1800

I've never shot one, but from what I've heard they draw like the older Elites from a few years back, correct? That old familiar Elite draw so to speak?


----------



## Billy H

fap1800 said:


> I've never shot one, but from what I've heard they draw like the older Elites from a few years back, correct? That old familiar Elite draw so to speak?


It definitely draws smoother than the options and the impulse and has the elite super solid back wall. It is a bit smoother then my old pulse, but the pulse is a bit faster. So yes more like the older bows more so than other recents offerings. Super quiet and dead in the hand. Definitely worth a look if your in the market for a new bow.


----------



## fap1800

Billy H said:


> It definitely draws smoother than the options and the impulse and has the elite super solid back wall. It is a bit smoother then my old pulse, but the pulse is a bit faster. So yes more like the older bows more so than other recents offerings. Super quiet and dead in the hand. Definitely worth a look if your in the market for a new bow.


Thanks, Billy. That's essentially what I've heard. I currently shoot a Centergy and have no big complaints really. Kinda just kicking the tires. I had both a Pure and Hunter and really liked the draw on both of those bows. I found the grip of the Pure to be finicky. The Hunter was an 80lber that I had to sell because me shoulder couldn't handle it anymore.


----------



## Billy H

fap1800 said:


> Thanks, Billy. That's essentially what I've heard. I currently shoot a Centergy and have no big complaints really. Kinda just kicking the tires. I had both a Pure and Hunter and really liked the draw on both of those bows. I found the grip of the Pure to be finicky. The Hunter was an 80lber that I had to sell because me shoulder couldn't handle it anymore.


Centergy is a nice shooter. I shot one and was impressed enough that it was on my short list.


----------



## Mathias

Billy H said:


> Sunday 8 Pm and the end of the green hype can’t get here soon enough.


Ugghhh beyond tired of the cheesy eagles chant. ukey:


----------



## jacobh

Can’t even watch the flyers suck without hearing it


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Ugghhh beyond tired of the cheesy eagles chant. ukey:


:RockOn: Eagles why fly


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Ugghhh beyond tired of the cheesy eagles chant. ukey:


Oh Matt.


----------



## full moon64

full moon64 said:


> :RockOn: Eagles why fly


Eagles will fly....on the road too long,,,thank god off for some football


----------



## nicko

Last two days of the statewide season up here in Potter 3A. 8 degrees this morning with 12-13 mph wind. Had a couple old packs of handwarmers that ended up being useless and toes were ice cubes in 2 hours, even with boot blankets. My buddy saw three by 7:30am and that was it for the rest of the day. He got down from his stand to push to me and 1.5 hours later, we walked back to his stand and there were tracks from 3-4 deer within 5-10 yards of his stand. 

Bumped a bunch of deer but they were a step ahead of us all day. Tomorrow is the last day of the statewide season. Hoping to close it out on a high note.


----------



## skinner2

nicko said:


> Last two days of the statewide season up here in Potter 3A. 8 degrees this morning with 12-13 mph wind. Had a couple old packs of handwarmers that ended up being useless and toes were ice cubes in 2 hours, even with boot blankets. My buddy saw three by 7:30am and that was it for the rest of the day. He got down from his stand to push to me and 1.5 hours later, we walked back to his stand and there were tracks from 3-4 deer within 5-10 yards of his stand.
> 
> Bumped a bunch of deer but they were a step ahead of us all day. Tomorrow is the last day of the statewide season. Hoping to close it out on a high note.


Best of luck to you.


----------



## redlab

Sounds like the same luck I was having but I stayed pretty warm ! Headed out in the morning to try and fill at least 1 of my 3 tags !


----------



## Billy H

jacobh said:


> Can’t even watch the flyers suck without hearing it


It’ll end tomorrow. Lots of gloating about a missed place kick,, what’s the old saying,,, What Goes around comes Around. :wave3:

Will be the coldest sit of the year so far for me this morning. Going give it a couple hours to sit a funnel between feeding and bedding this AM.


----------



## Skelly

shot a small 6 point yesterday morning in 5d. Came in to 20 yards and gave me a quartering away shot, double lunged went 25 paces and flopped over dead. My first buck. I can't seem to upload the picture but I'm torn between a euro mount or a shoulder mount. Does anyone have any little guys mounted? Id like something to remember him


----------



## jlh42581

Was considering hunting today and maybe going to ohio the last weekend of January. I MIGHT get there but not here, broke my toes in the gym friday night when I dropped a 35lb plate off an ISO chest press on my toes!


----------



## nicko

Skelly said:


> shot a small 6 point yesterday morning in 5d. Came in to 20 yards and gave me a quartering away shot, double lunged went 25 paces and flopped over dead. My first buck. I can't seem to upload the picture but I'm torn between a euro mount or a shoulder mount. Does anyone have any little guys mounted? Id like something to remember him


Congrats!!!! Any late season deer is a trophy. If you’re torn due to the deer being smaller, i’d recommend the euro.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Skelly said:


> shot a small 6 point yesterday morning in 5d. Came in to 20 yards and gave me a quartering away shot, double lunged went 25 paces and flopped over dead. My first buck. I can't seem to upload the picture but I'm torn between a euro mount or a shoulder mount. Does anyone have any little guys mounted? Id like something to remember him


There a lot you can do with a euro between plaques, hangers, pedestals, habitat scenes, even dipping. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Skelly said:


> shot a small 6 point yesterday morning in 5d. Came in to 20 yards and gave me a quartering away shot, double lunged went 25 paces and flopped over dead. My first buck. I can't seem to upload the picture but I'm torn between a euro mount or a shoulder mount. Does anyone have any little guys mounted? Id like something to remember him



I have one. It has a lot of points but just not a big heavy antlered buck. I have larger euros. I remembered a buck Mr Man posted here and this buck was a perfect canidate for that style so I went with it. It draws your attention away from just the antlers. I get more comments on that mount than any other mount I have weather fin, feather, or fur. I've become quite fond of it myself. It's a licking branch form and I just went to the craft store and bought the vines and added them. Sorry for sideways pics. No clue how to fix .








I say if you want a mount go for it.


----------



## Mathias

Dang Billy that’s pretty fly......speaking of fly......fly eagles fly :mg:


----------



## Billy H

mathias said:


> fly eagles fly :mg:


ughhh! ukey:


----------



## vonfoust

It's over for me this year for deer. Was out yesterday with the (gasp) flintlock. A great day with just me and Pops all day. He's a bit slower walking now but at just about 71 he's still getting after it. Not sure how many of those days are left so I enjoyed every minute of it while it was going on.
Did my typical, especially for late season. Right about 9:15 decided I would give it to 9:30 before starting a slow walk through some areas. 2 minutes later decided "what am I waiting for?" and lowered my gun. As I was fooling around with the rope, trying to get the gun situated just right on the ground, I hear something and look over and 20 yards away a doe and fawn are walking away from the blob in the tree fooling around. 
Such is life.


----------



## Mathias

Sounds like a good day afield.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats I got my sons 1st buck mounted it was a little basket 6 pt. I’ll post pics soon. Nothing wrong with getting it mounted I have a bunch mounted that most wouldn’t mount I’m sure but when I look at each one I can remember the hunt perfectly





Skelly said:


> shot a small 6 point yesterday morning in 5d. Came in to 20 yards and gave me a quartering away shot, double lunged went 25 paces and flopped over dead. My first buck. I can't seem to upload the picture but I'm torn between a euro mount or a shoulder mount. Does anyone have any little guys mounted? Id like something to remember him


----------



## jasonk0519

Skelly said:


> shot a small 6 point yesterday morning in 5d. Came in to 20 yards and gave me a quartering away shot, double lunged went 25 paces and flopped over dead. My first buck. I can't seem to upload the picture but I'm torn between a euro mount or a shoulder mount. Does anyone have any little guys mounted? Id like something to remember him


Congrats on your first Buck. Late season hunting isn't easy.
I thought about mounting my first 6 pointer but decided just to hang the antlers on a plaque. I kind of regret not going with a euro mount on it. That buck wasn't big either but it was a big deal for me before then I had only shot a spike (back when they were legal) . If you think you will regret not mounting it than go for it. It's your trophy. Chances are this won't be your last though, once I got one I was hooked, it's usually how it goes. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Ok guys here’s my sons 2 bucks small 6 was 1st then euro was his second


----------



## Skelly

Thanks everyone. Im still on the fence but Im leaning towards getting a shoulder mount. Go Birds!


----------



## 13third

Appears that the Eagles wings have been clipped. I am not an Eagles fan but found myself pulling for them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Fly Eagles Fly...back to your off season home....lol!


----------



## Mathias

Yo Billy, time for a beer :cheers:


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Yo Billy, time for a beer :cheers:


Just cracked one. Now tomorrow I don’t have to hear some nut sing that eagles fight song.


----------



## jacobh

In typical Philly Fashion


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Yo Billy, time for a beer :cheers:


:zip::zip: Go Rams:darkbeer:


----------



## nicko

All for voting Matt and billy off the island?


----------



## j.d.m.

full moon64 said:


> :zip::zip: Go Rams:darkbeer:


Since I'm a Rams fan.... GO RAMS!!!!! Looks like the Cowboys and Eagles are gonna watch the super bowl from the same place.....


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> All for voting Matt and billy off the island?


Aye. Such a violation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

j.d.m. said:


> Since I'm a Rams fan.... GO RAMS!!!!! Looks like the Cowboys and Eagles are gonna watch the super bowl from the same place.....


So you’re from the St. Louis area or Los Angeles? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Well nothing like a last min closing in on the buzzer buck  Not a super stud but a good buck non the less. Got this guy Saturday afternoon just a little after 2pm. Been a long hard season but a good one :darkbeer: 7pts, 15-1/2" wide, almost 160 lbs and he was still rutted up a bit, could smell his tarsals from a distance. 10 yard shot from the ground with the flinty, went right across the top of his pumper. Now it's time to clean everything up and put it all away and hope this cold weather sticks around so I can do some ice fishing :wink:


----------



## davydtune

PAbigbear said:


> I'm much deadlier with my bow, but I love poking around the big woods with a gun too. I wouldn't last an hour in a stand with my bow this time of the year. I haven't sat anywhere for more than 20 minutes since the first morning of buck season, and I've hunted a lot.


Same here, much deadlier with the bow. I've been at it for 10 years with the flintlock and have missed almost that many deer with it. Finally scored on a buck Saturday with it. Even though not a stud I haven't been that pumped about killing a deer since that 160" I shot a few years back, hell it's the first buck I've killed since then. I was so excited my buddy that was a couple hundred yards away said he could hear me hoot and holler, lol! Was a great day


----------



## davydtune

PaBone said:


> Was hunting a funnel next to a thick bedding area and saw five bucks together. Two really nice what I think were 10 points and could not get a shot at them hunting with my flintlock from a tree stand. The last buck stopped in an opening and the T/C 50 cal Hawkens loaded with a round ball did him in. I watched him fall from the tree, nice 9 point a true Pa trophy in late season.
> View attachment 6695537
> View attachment 6695539


Nice!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats guys on the late season success...had some family up in Potter last week, lots of action with their flintlocks, but they all agree that they would have been more successful with their bows. I think there were at least 5 misfires and/or no-fires throughout the week, including one on a "very nice buck"....not exactly sure what that means, my cousin is a stone cold killer and knows his game, so it was probably something that most of us would be proud of....kept hearing about "mud in the pan"?? Never hunted with a flintlock myself, but the reports made it sound like a bit of a challenge...at least from the group giving me reports.

Pop was up with his bow and to check a few stands. Ironically he slipped taking down a lifeline from one of the 20+ stands and busted up his ankle pretty good. X-Rays at Cole Memorial confirmed, no broken bones, but it sidelined him for the rest of the week. He's in a boot for the next couple of weeks. One of the worries we always have about each other when any one of us are up there (4.5 hours away) by ourselves. Glad it turned out the way it did....could have been much worse.












Joe


----------



## davydtune

Ouch that stinks.

Mud in the pan - when moisture gets to the powder in the pan it turns to mud literally. Of course then in wont fire. I don't have to much problem with getting the gun to go off, that part I have worked out with a diligent routine. Hitting deer on the other hand can be tough as it's hard to not flinch when the pan powder burns. With the slight delay in between the pan burning and the charge going off a flinch with send you way off course. I've spent a lot of time practicing to get past that but it's tough when the heat is on :wink:


----------



## Mathias

Easy comrades, I do like Eagles.


----------



## vonfoust

davydtune said:


> Ouch that stinks.
> 
> Mud in the pan - when moisture gets to the powder in the pan it turns to mud literally. Of course then in wont fire. I don't have to much problem with getting the gun to go off, that part I have worked out with a diligent routine. Hitting deer on the other hand can be tough as it's hard to not flinch when the pan powder burns. With the slight delay in between the pan burning and the charge going off a flinch with send you way off course. I've spent a lot of time practicing to get past that but it's tough when the heat is on :wink:


I'm fine when it's a normal pfft fire. When there's a delay I'm done. Mud in the pan and I go back to the truck and grab the other gun. Mud in both I go home. It is fun because there is a chance to get a deer while walking, which is just a different hunt than bow. By this time of year I'm lucky to last much more than an hour on stand and even that is fidgeting the whole time.


----------



## CBB

Pulled 5 cams this weekend. 10 out of 10 bu is still holding.


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Congrats guys on the late season success...had some family up in Potter last week, lots of action with their flintlocks, but they all agree that they would have been more successful with their bows. I think there were at least 5 misfires and/or no-fires throughout the week, including one on a "very nice buck"....not exactly sure what that means, my cousin is a stone cold killer and knows his game, so it was probably something that most of us would be proud of....kept hearing about "mud in the pan"?? Never hunted with a flintlock myself, but the reports made it sound like a bit of a challenge...at least from the group giving me reports.
> 
> Pop was up with his bow and to check a few stands. Ironically he slipped taking down a lifeline from one of the 20+ stands and busted up his ankle pretty good. X-Rays at Cole Memorial confirmed, no broken bones, but it sidelined him for the rest of the week. He's in a boot for the next couple of weeks. One of the worries we always have about each other when any one of us are up there (4.5 hours away) by ourselves. Glad it turned out the way it did....could have been much worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


Glad it wasn't worse.


----------



## jacobh

Yea strange I have some missing one and others who have both holding still





CBB said:


> Pulled 5 cams this weekend. 10 out of 10 bu is still holding.


----------



## j.d.m.

fap1800 said:


> So you’re from the St. Louis area or Los Angeles?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Neither. Lol. I don't even remember why I started liking them, other then I had long passed family that liked them when I was a kid. I have fan stuff like keychain a and other stuff from the '80's yet. Still have the bottle opener on my keys now from '86 ish.


----------



## j.d.m.

Nice last hour buck Dave. I'm still hoping for one the last 2 weeks here in 5c. That's if I don't have people and dogs crossing through my spots.


----------



## 12-Ringer

CBB said:


> Pulled 5 cams this weekend. 10 out of 10 bu is still holding.


WOW....I have seen 1/2 dozen who have dropped, stopped at the local processor on Sat, he had two baldies in there who were mistaken for doe. A few pics from Potter also showed fresh pedicles. 

I've done a lot of researched on this and it seems pretty clear to me that when they drop is directly correlated to a buck's hormone response to the doe in the area. Studies have shown that a weak primary rut, followed by a stronger late rut will allow a deer to hold longer. As a buck's hormonal response is directly related to that of the nearby doe. Notice I mentioned hormonal response and not behavioral response, thus those of us who may have witnessed a bald buck, breeding a doe in the late season. Consequently, in areas of lower doe concentration, which often results in weak estrus periods, both regular and late; the buck tend to drop sooner. The older buck, like the older humans, have a more sensitive hormone response and unless a little blue pill is offered for them are often the first in an area to loose their antlers. Again please notice, I said older and not bigger...all other things equal, a 3.5 year old 150" will likely hold its antlers longer than 5.5 year old 130".

As all of you know there isn't an exact science to this, but the research surrounding hormonal response seem to be the most solid. There is some done around photoperiodism, as well as, response to temperature and trauma. However, what I found interesting about some of that research is that it still boiled down to hormonal response. Some made the case the exposure to daylight, temperatures, or trauma, evoked a hormonal response in the buck that resulted in antlers falling. Interesting enough, that same research highlights hormonal response to doe in relationship to their estrous periods...a lot of chicken and egg type stuff.

No matter how you shake it, I find it amazing! They fall off and grow every year and I whole-heartedly enjoy getting after them; whether or attached or not. This year I have more and better access to get after them after they've dropped, then while they're still attached and in PA I can grab several once they're off as opposed to the single attached set.

You guys have seen me mention more than once about the two nice ones that I've been keeping tabs on, well the non-typical was bald as of Saturday morning, but I avoided getting after them Saturday in the hope of not drawing early attention to the area, but I am certain I will likely be out this week to begin the search....

Joe


----------



## fap1800

j.d.m. said:


> Neither. Lol. I don't even remember why I started liking them, other then I had long passed family that liked them when I was a kid. I have fan stuff like keychain a and other stuff from the '80's yet. Still have the bottle opener on my keys now from '86 ish.


Could be worse I suppose. At least you’re not a home grown Dallas fan that fell in “love” with America’s Team and a shiny star as a kid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

12-Ringer said:


> WOW....I have seen 1/2 dozen who have dropped, stopped at the local processor on Sat, he had two baldies in there who were mistaken for doe. A few pics from Potter also showed fresh pedicles.
> 
> I've done a lot of researched on this and it seems pretty clear to me that when they drop is directly correlated to a buck's hormone response to the doe in the area. Studies have shown that a weak primary rut, followed by a stronger late rut will allow a deer to hold longer. As a buck's hormonal response is directly related to that of the nearby doe. Notice I mentioned hormonal response and not behavioral response, thus those of us who may have witnessed a bald buck, breeding a doe in the late season. Consequently, in areas of lower doe concentration, which often results in weak estrus periods, both regular and late; the buck tend to drop sooner. The older buck, like the older humans, have a more sensitive hormone response and unless a little blue pill is offered for them are often the first in an area to loose their antlers. Again please notice, I said older and not bigger...all other things equal, a 3.5 year old 150" will likely hold its antlers longer than 5.5 year old 130".
> 
> As all of you know there isn't an exact science to this, but the research surrounding hormonal response seem to be the most solid. There is some done around photoperiodism, as well as, response to temperature and trauma. However, what I found interesting about some of that research is that it still boiled down to hormonal response. Some made the case the exposure to daylight, temperatures, or trauma, evoked a hormonal response in the buck that resulted in antlers falling. Interesting enough, that same research highlights hormonal response to doe in relationship to their estrous periods...a lot of chicken and egg type stuff.
> 
> No matter how you shake it, I find it amazing! They fall off and grow every year and I whole-heartedly enjoy getting after them; whether or attached or not. This year I have more and better access to get after them after they've dropped, then while they're still attached and in PA I can grab several once they're off as opposed to the single attached set.
> 
> You guys have seen me mention more than once about the two nice ones that I've been keeping tabs on, well the non-typical was bald as of Saturday morning, but I avoided getting after them Saturday in the hope of not drawing early attention to the area, but I am certain I will likely be out this week to begin the search....
> 
> Joe


All of the bucks I have photos of were probably no older than 2.5 except 1. He may be 3.5. I havent found any specific target bucks of the older age class yet. I'm sure they made it, but bbn it is big woods. Interestingly enough the 3.5 year old only has 3 legs. I will send a pic later from home


----------



## 12-Ringer

That’s cool! Kind of supports my interpretation of the research.


----------



## adr1601

12-Ringer said:


> WOW....I have seen 1/2 dozen who have dropped, stopped at the local processor on Sat, he had two baldies in there who were mistaken for doe. A few pics from Potter also showed fresh pedicles.
> 
> I've done a lot of researched on this and it seems pretty clear to me that when they drop is directly correlated to a buck's hormone response to the doe in the area. Studies have shown that a weak primary rut, followed by a stronger late rut will allow a deer to hold longer. As a buck's hormonal response is directly related to that of the nearby doe. Notice I mentioned hormonal response and not behavioral response, thus those of us who may have witnessed a bald buck, breeding a doe in the late season. Consequently, in areas of lower doe concentration, which often results in weak estrus periods, both regular and late; the buck tend to drop sooner. The older buck, like the older humans, have a more sensitive hormone response and unless a little blue pill is offered for them are often the first in an area to loose their antlers. Again please notice, I said older and not bigger...all other things equal, a 3.5 year old 150" will likely hold its antlers longer than 5.5 year old 130".
> 
> As all of you know there isn't an exact science to this, but the research surrounding hormonal response seem to be the most solid. There is some done around photoperiodism, as well as, response to temperature and trauma. However, what I found interesting about some of that research is that it still boiled down to hormonal response. Some made the case the exposure to daylight, temperatures, or trauma, evoked a hormonal response in the buck that resulted in antlers falling. Interesting enough, that same research highlights hormonal response to doe in relationship to their estrous periods...a lot of chicken and egg type stuff.
> 
> No matter how you shake it, I find it amazing! They fall off and grow every year and I whole-heartedly enjoy getting after them; whether or attached or not. This year I have more and better access to get after them after they've dropped, then while they're still attached and in PA I can grab several once they're off as opposed to the single attached set.
> 
> You guys have seen me mention more than once about the two nice ones that I've been keeping tabs on, well the non-typical was bald as of Saturday morning, but I avoided getting after them Saturday in the hope of not drawing early attention to the area, but I am certain I will likely be out this week to begin the search....
> 
> Joe


I can guarantee trauma and pressure has an affect. There was a rumor of a decent buck inside an active SF timber sale first week of rifle, that turned to a big doe rumor by the second week later. I ended up shooting it as a doe. No doubt all the activity had an influence.


----------



## 12-Ringer

adr1601 said:


> I can guarantee trauma and pressure has an affect. There was a rumor of a decent buck inside an active SF timber sale first week of rifle, that turned to a big doe rumor by the second week later. I ended up shooting it as a doe. No doubt all the activity had an influence.


That's interesting! I'm sure there will always be the exceptions just as there are with us as humans. Generally speaking though, I am inclined to agree with the hormonal response to estrous doe is the leading cause. One aspect is clear; antler development is driven directly by testosterone. Testosterone levels drop significantly as the amount of doe in estrus are reduced. When testosterone levels drop specialized cells called osteoclasts become activated and they degenerate the pedicle resulting in deer antlers to become weak; resulting in the shedding process.

There is also research out of Texas A&M's Kleberg Wildlife Research Institute, Mississippi Wildlife Research, QDMA, Penn State and Auburn that does suggest that deer can shed their antlers earlier or later than predictable hormonal decline as a result of a host of factors ranging from trauma, and nutrition to unusual weather conditions. A wounded, starving, or stressed buck will often shed their antlers earlier than normal because these factors also activate the osteoclasts cells early. 

Joe


----------



## adr1601

12-Ringer said:


> That's interesting! I'm sure there will always be the exceptions just as there are with us as humans. Generally speaking though, I am inclined to agree with the hormonal response to estrous doe is the leading cause. One aspect is clear; antler development is driven directly by testosterone. Testosterone levels drop significantly as the amount of doe in estrus are reduced. When testosterone levels drop specialized cells called osteoclasts become activated and they degenerate the pedicle resulting in deer antlers to become weak; resulting in the shedding process.
> 
> There is also research out of Texas A&M's Kleberg Wildlife Research Institute, Mississippi Wildlife Research, QDMA, Penn State and Auburn that does suggest that deer can shed their antlers earlier or later than predictable hormonal decline as a result of a host of factors ranging from trauma, and nutrition to unusual weather conditions. A wounded, starving, or stressed buck will often shed their antlers earlier than normal because these factors also activate the osteoclasts cells early.
> 
> Joe


It could easily still be from testosterone or hormones. Get chased around your neighborhood with skidders and chainsaws for a couple weeks and see how your mood is! LOL


----------



## 12-Ringer

adr1601 said:


> It could easily still be from testosterone or hormones. Get chased around your neighborhood with skidders and chainsaws for a couple weeks and see how your mood is! LOL


Hahah yeah or just the local lady scene always shutting you down...neither too good for the male ego


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*Nothing wrong with that buck dave...congrats!* ......i was lucky saturday as well.


Only got out in the pm for about 2 hours saturday but saw 11 deer and 4 longbeards. 

After a 15 minute slow walk in, trying to be as quiet as i could with the crunchy snow and leaves, i sat down. 2 minutes after i sat down i was a bit surprised by a doe i hadn't heard coming towards me...and then heard more coming beyond her. Another big doe, 2 fawns (one of which i would guess was only 60-70lbs) and a buck bringing up the rear. Watched the 5 of them for over 20 minutes before the buck ended up broadside at 40yds. Dropped him where he stood with a shot from the flintlock at 4:13pm...hit him right behind the shoulder but went down just like a spine shot. A rather large set of Y's for a six point and about 175 pounds on the hoof. Didn't get out to hunt on friday (my birthday) like i had planned but still got a nice present...only a day late.

My dad had only seen the gobblers and no deer at all. On the way home we saw 19 deer in a field a very short drive up the road from where we had been hunting. Too dark to see what they all were but was a good sign to see that many.

This afternoon i pulled my public spot trail cam which was still there(AKA not stolen) and took a preliminary look at the pics while in the woods. Haven't put them on the pc yet but there were over 300 pics in a little over a month and very nice 8 or 10pt still holding that passed by the cam on 3 occasions, twice during daylight hours. Possible...i might see him in october this year?


----------



## nicko

Congrats on getting it at at the 11th hour davy and AJ!!!


----------



## fap1800

Nice job guys!!


----------



## PAbigbear

adr1601 said:


> It could easily still be from testosterone or hormones. Get chased around your neighborhood with skidders and chainsaws for a couple weeks and see how your mood is! LOL


I haven't seen many deer skiddish from logging. Active sale with rough weather is exactly what they need.


----------



## Mathias

Congrats on the killsbguys! Not an easy feat


----------



## adr1601

PAbigbear said:


> I haven't seen many deer skiddish from logging. Active sale with rough weather is exactly what they need.


This one was already fenced and he was trapped inside.


----------



## CBB

This is the buck I'm most surprised hasnt shed. Looks healthy enough for having 3 legs


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*CBB*...i think i would have shot that buck just cause of that 'character' he got going on! Just looked at the pic again and missed that he was the 3 legger you mentioned, was more focused on that funky side! Seems as though he lost that leg prior to antler growth or early on during it. Always found it odd how an injury on the opposite side effects the rack like it often does on the other side. I saw a similar buck in archery season quite a few years ago, he had all his appendages but one side of his rack went much more abruptly south and extended down past his jaw. Still kinda regret not taking him, not something i saw before then or since.


The 6pt was the first deer i've taken with a flinty. The shot went off almost instantly...far different then the doe i shot at in 2015. I didn't flinch but that shot was much more fuse like and i moved a little prior to firing. I should have cut a hunk out of the forked sapling i put the big hole in and put *it* on a plaque:wink:

Thinking ahead ...to october and november, two of the 8pts (and a spike) on my cam survived the rifle season and 1 atleast till jan 9th. Almost identical racks but 1 is wider and has shorter brows. I only hunted twice in the late season and not there. Went out far less then i thought i was going to but didn't really matter it seems. My dad saw only about a 3rd of the deer i did when we hunted together...maybe next year will be his year and i won't see as much...


----------



## Spency

Nice bucks gentlemen, great way to end the season!

A friend at work shot a big coyote with the flintlock on Saturday. A head shot as it was running by after his brother missed it.


----------



## CBB

AjPUNISHER said:


> *CBB*...i think i would have shot that buck just cause of that 'character' he got going on! Just looked at the pic again and missed that he was the 3 legger you mentioned, was more focused on that funky side! Seems as though he lost that leg prior to antler growth or early on during it. Always found it odd how an injury on the opposite side effects the rack like it often does on the other side. I saw a similar buck in archery season quite a few years ago, he had all his appendages but one side of his rack went much more abruptly south and extended down past his jaw. Still kinda regret not taking him, not something i saw before then or since.
> 
> 
> The 6pt was the first deer i've taken with a flinty. The shot went off almost instantly...far different then the doe i shot at in 2015. I didn't flinch but that shot was much more fuse like and i moved a little prior to firing. I should have cut a hunk out of the forked sapling i put the big hole in and put *it* on a plaque:wink:
> 
> Thinking ahead ...to october and november, two of the 8pts (and a spike) on my cam survived the rifle season and 1 atleast till jan 9th. Almost identical racks but 1 is wider and has shorter brows. I only hunted twice in the late season and not there. Went out far less then i thought i was going to but didn't really matter it seems. My dad saw only about a 3rd of the deer i did when we hunted together...maybe next year will be his year and i won't see as much...


Had 0 history with this deer until after season. Not sure where he was living. Hope he sticks around to see what he grows this year. 
I shot a buck in rifle this year up NY. Had a broken foot. His opposite side was messed up also.


----------



## pa.hunter

CBB said:


> Pulled 5 cams this weekend. 10 out of 10 bu is still holding.[/QUOTE
> 
> same here all holding


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Hope you see him later on CBB...looks good & healthy and i would be curious to see what he grew later this year too. I'm thinking there could always be something abnormal about that side but i suspect it could be less prominent on his next rack and so on the older he gets??? Anybody have any experience in this area?


----------



## 12-Ringer

AjPUNISHER said:


> Hope you see him later on CBB...looks good & healthy and i would be curious to see what he grew later this year too. I'm thinking there could always be something abnormal about that side but i suspect it could be less prominent on his next rack and so on the older he gets??? Anybody have any experience in this area?


We have had several deer sustain damage that never repaired itself. Many times they were injured, a few times the rack itself damaged. In KS there is a problem with their feet, whether it is feet getting caught in fences, locust thorns, badger holes, fungus, whatever...we see A LOT with damaged hooves/legs and almost everyone will have an abnormal side and almost always the opposite side of the body of the injury. Again, the rack very rarely corrects itself to be come more 'typical'.

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

Nice job on the late bucks guys. I have gotten a few deer with flintlock, but not a buck. It's a goal over the next few years.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

12-Ringer said:


> We have had several deer sustain damage that never repaired itself. Many times they were injured, a few times the rack itself damaged. In KS there is a problem with their feet, whether it is feet getting caught in fences, locust thorns, badger holes, fungus, whatever...we see A LOT with damaged hooves/legs and almost everyone will have an abnormal side and almost always the opposite side of the body of the injury. Again, the rack very rarely corrects itself to be come more 'typical'.
> 
> Joe


Thanks for some insight Joe, basically what i thought...and the more severe the injury the less likely they are to ever grow completely 'typical' again. Do you think those coyotes you see in KS are causing some of the injuries you see on deer through bites and then infections?


With my affinity for 'odd' racks...Iv'e taken a few acorn pointed buck an acorn hook and 2 crab clawed main beamed buck but this is my weirdest to date ...an archery buck from 96'. Little 9pt with some extra brow tines as a result of an injury.











vonfoust said:


> Nice job on the late bucks guys. I have gotten a few deer with flintlock, but not a buck. It's a goal over the next few years.


First deer i shot in the late season with any weapon. More often then not I've been tagged out or had a doe tag left and the desire to get more or go out in the deep freeze was lacking. It was DAMN cold last year for over half of the late season!!!
Good luck on your flinty goal. I think i will have much less time available to achieve it but my goal for this year is to tag out in archery season...or at least take a doe during the 1st 2 weeks. Also hoping, like many others probably are, that this year is a bit drier then last.


----------



## adr1601

Here's a weird one. It's almost like something was eating away at the back of the pedicle. Also notice the skull is short. Antler came off in my hand when I went to twist the head off.
I've shot four with injuries and two were perfect racks. One I do believe happened after most of the antler growth was done.
View attachment 6713613

View attachment 6713615


----------



## jacobh

Don’t know why they’re sideways but shot this one a few years ago in Limerick


----------



## adr1601

Ck out how small the rear end is. What ever the injury was there was literally no hip joint, but just a calcified lump on the end of the bone, with the muscles holding the leg in place. Right quarter was about 10# under weight and the left was light as well. 
Rack is as near perfect.
View attachment 6713657


----------



## AjPUNISHER

That profile view is awesome jacob.

Got an archery buck in 16' that had no signs outwardly of being injured what so ever...but upon a closer look had dents in his horns like he was hit by a vehicle. Back home and skinning him, all his internal gland areas were light pink...didn't finish butchering him.

Some of you might remember the buck my dad took that i posted in last years thread. Most likely also hit by a vehicle, during early antler growth or his mom dropped him on a rock when he was born. Skull was deformed and what was left of the rack on the bad side grew downward by his eye.

I don't remember who it was (mr.october... maybe???)...but somebody posted an archery buck in one of these yearly pa threads that had only 2 very long spikes on one side.

*adr1601*...clearly that buck was not a latino Sorry in advance if that remark offends anyone...the devil inside me made me type it.


----------



## 13third

Shoot me if ya need to fellas not archery nor deer but a good day with my Beagle and some friends. This little girl does not know the word quit. 18.92 miles on her today and 9 rabbits ran to the gun. She’s 2.5 years old and as some may remember I started field trialing her last year. She has championed in just 5 field trials and is becoming a bunnies worst nightmare rather quickly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Haven't had the pleasure of hunting with a dog in a long time. Used to have a beagle named...Midget...she loved to hunt and didn't know when to quit either. Don't know what colors they see in relation to 'orange' but when she saw anybody wearing it she would go ballistic, thinking she was going hunting and would bay incessantly. Had a mutt that loved to go along too...she ended up running into a stick or something on an outing and went blind in one eye as a result. Didn't seem to hinder her in biting nearly every 'stranger' that ever walked in the door though.


----------



## nicko

Looks like a great day 13third.


----------



## yetihunter1

13third said:


> Shoot me if ya need to fellas not archery nor deer but a good day with my Beagle and some friends. This little girl does not know the word quit. 18.92 miles on her today and 9 rabbits ran to the gun. She’s 2.5 years old and as some may remember I started field trialing her last year. She has championed in just 5 field trials and is becoming a bunnies worst nightmare rather quickly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's awesome, looks like a great day. I have a 2.5 yr old beagle but didn't have a clue how to train her to hunt so she is more of a home hound now. Something I would like to try someday though.


----------



## 13third

yetihunter1 said:


> That's awesome, looks like a great day. I have a 2.5 yr old beagle but didn't have a clue how to train her to hunt so she is more of a home hound now. Something I would like to try someday though.


If your dog comes from a hunting line it knows what to do. You don’t train hunting dogs how to hunt. If they got it in them they will do what it takes to please you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

13third said:


> If your dog comes from a hunting line it knows what to do. You don’t train hunting dogs how to hunt. If they got it in them they will do what it takes to please you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From my limited experience with a hunting dog, this is true. Our 1st golden, all I had to do was get her exposed the sight and scent of live pheasants one time and it was game on. The natural instincts just took over. She taught me more about a dog working birds than I taught her.


----------



## vonfoust

13third said:


> Shoot me if ya need to fellas not archery nor deer but a good day with my Beagle and some friends. This little girl does not know the word quit. 18.92 miles on her today and 9 rabbits ran to the gun. She’s 2.5 years old and as some may remember I started field trialing her last year. She has championed in just 5 field trials and is becoming a bunnies worst nightmare rather quickly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that's a good day!


----------



## attackone

Looks like the PGC are now proposing to change the archery bear date to add it during the week of early muzzlerloader and Jr./Sr. week also while allowing them to kill a bear with rifle/muzzlerloader.


----------



## vonfoust

attackone said:


> Looks like the PGC are now proposing to change the archery bear date to add it during the week of early muzzlerloader and Jr./Sr. week also while allowing them to kill a bear with rifle/muzzlerloader.


The only problem I have with this is if bear drives begin in October.


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> The only problem I have with this is if bear drives begin in October.


Up north in Potter/tioga counties there's already a few very successful groups doing drives in the bear archery season.


----------



## adr1601

attackone said:


> Looks like the PGC are now proposing to change the archery bear date to add it during the week of early muzzlerloader and Jr./Sr. week also while allowing them to kill a bear with rifle/muzzlerloader.


Are they removing it in Nov?


----------



## dougell

Pretty sure that's the plan.


----------



## adr1601

dougell said:


> Pretty sure that's the plan.


It would be nice to get it away from the rut.


----------



## dougell

It would be nice to have all the way through the season,or at least most of it.


----------



## nicko

I kind of understand the rationale behind looking to move the deer opener to a Saturday to hopefully make it easier for hunters to get in the woods. But as long as there is no Sunday hunting, it just seems like a ridiculous idea. For some people, they will make the trip for the opener to hunt Saturday, sit around idle on Sunday, and wait till Monday to get out and hunt again.


----------



## dougell

I could care less about most of it but the FO regulations have been greatly simplified.No more having to wear orange during archery season with any of the overlaps.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> It would be nice to have all the way through the season,or at least most of it.


Makes the most sense.


----------



## attackone

early bear for archery and muzzleloader combined Oct. 19 - 26 And special firearms Oct. 24 - 26.


----------



## nicko

adr1601 said:


> It would be nice to get it away from the rut.


Agreed 100%.


----------



## adr1601

nicko said:


> Agreed 100%.


I wanted a bear archery overlap for the longest time, but now not so much. I've been surprised how many hunters it put in the woods.
Seeing a gang of xbowers gathered along the road changes your opinion in a hurry.


----------



## nicko

There are quite a few bear up on our lease in Potter. I’d prefer to see that season as far away from the last week of the statewide archery deer season as possible.


----------



## dougell

adr1601 said:


> I wanted a bear archery overlap for the longest time, but now not so much. I've been surprised how many hunters it put in the woods.
> Seeing a gang of xbowers gathered along the road changes your opinion in a hurry.


I live right at the edge thousands and thousands of acres of public land.Every camp is loaded the first day of bear and it's a zoo.I've yet to see anyone hunting bear with a bow or crossbow.I'm sure some do but it's pretty low impact.Along those same lines,I've never see a muzzleloader hunter in the early season and saw my first youth hunter this year in the early season.


----------



## adr1601

dougell said:


> I live right at the edge thousands and thousands of acres of public land.Every camp is loaded the first day of bear and it's a zoo.I've yet to see anyone hunting bear with a bow or crossbow.I'm sure some do but it's pretty low impact.Along those same lines,I've never see a muzzleloader hunter in the early season and saw my first youth hunter this year in the early season.


We all generally draw opinions based on where "we hunt". What's your experiences when you hunt the Sproul, Tiadaghton, and Loyalsock?

The ML and JR-SR rifle season is another surprise.


----------



## dougell

I do hunt the Sproul off of rt 87 and never see a human,period.I do know when you get up around Renovo they have a few groups of diehard bear hunters who drive heavily during the archery bear season.That area is so vast and steep that I doubt they impact many other hunters.


----------



## adr1601

dougell said:


> I do hunt the Sproul off of rt 87 and never see a human,period.I do know when you get up around Renovo they have a few groups of diehard bear hunters who drive heavily during the archery bear season.That area is so vast and steep that I doubt they impact many other hunters.


Where's R 87 up that way? Only R 87 I can think of is Lycoming CO area.


----------



## dougell

Between rt 220 and Dushore.Past the old PGC pheasant farm.Actually way past it but between there and Dushore.It's steep and nasty.


----------



## adr1601

dougell said:


> Between rt 220 and Dushore.Past the old PGC pheasant farm.Actually way past it but between there and Dushore.It's steep and nasty.


That's the one I know of. That's Loyalsock SF.


----------



## jlh42581

I wouldnt climb to the top of those ridges down there around hiner if there was a 200" tied to the parking lot up top


----------



## j.d.m.

I hunt close by up there off 87 for bear. Have been for last 15 years. Yup, there is some steep nasty terrain covered with mountain laurrel. Actually got my rifle bear up that way in 2004. I love it up there.


----------



## nicko

Grocery shopping.


----------



## adr1601

I've hiked and backpacked up through that area over the years and hunted western side of it. It doesn't have quite the remote felling as some of the other district, but there's some really pretty forest and drainages through out the area.


----------



## jacobh

Good luck Nick


----------



## Mathias

:smow: bread, milk, eggs & venison


----------



## CBB

The more I think about this the more I am against the muzzleloader bear season. I have the most trespassing problems during bear rifle season while guys are driving. The simple solution to me is to just run archery bear and deer concurrent. 

Up this was we get very little assistance from the State Police or the PGC with trespassing. So for me the early bear muzzleloader is a no go.


----------



## nicko

Took a walk after seeing nothing. Went by one of my stands I decided at the last minute not to sit this morning because it has had very little sign all season only to see fresh tracks in the snow 20 yards from it. Just the way this season has gone.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Maybe they will be moving earlier tomorrow before the snow and rain in the afternoon? Good luck nick...and anyone else still able to get out tomorrow.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Bitter sweet....last sit on a property in Boothwyn....next year there will be 15 houses where this guy fell. We hunted this spot for 20 years.

My cousin dropped him about 10-mins ago....


----------



## Mathias

Bittersweet success there Joe.
Another parcel lost...forever.


----------



## nicko

At least you closed the property out in style Joe. Congrats to your cuz.

His arrows are nearly identical to mine. Looks like he used a 6 inch wrap and a lighted nock.


----------



## Billy H

Turn on the weather this morning and as if on que they are backpedaling on this weather coming in. What are all the chicken littles going to do with all that milk eggs and bread?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Turn on the weather this morning and as if on que they are backpedaling on this weather coming in. What are all the chicken littles going to do with all that milk eggs and bread?


It’s the only profession in the world where you can make mid six figure salary and only be accurate half of the time; if even that.....

Just got in from running the dogs up at Ridley Park. It is a beautiful morning


----------



## Charman03

What’s everyone’s thoughts on capital area bowhunters and the leasing of all this property that used to be hunted with a handshake. Guys paying 3-5k for a small PA lease


----------



## nicko

Charman03 said:


> What’s everyone’s thoughts on capital area bowhunters and the leasing of all this property that used to be hunted with a handshake. Guys paying 3-5k for a small PA lease


Sucks but that’s just what hunting has become.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Sucks but that’s just what hunting has become.


Nicko now that are Eagles are done,you going for Rams and Chiefs


----------



## Mathias

Saints!


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Saints!


:zip:


----------



## nicko

full moon64 said:


> Nicko now that are Eagles are done,you going for Rams and Chiefs


I have no dog in the fight anymore but I think the best game would be Chiefs vs Saints. I’d like to see Andy Reid finally get a ring. Can’t put a finger on it but I would rank the Rams as the 4th team out of the 4 remaining. I wouldn’t be surprised to see the Pats move on.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> I have no dog in the fight anymore but I think the best game would be Chiefs vs Saints. I’d like to see Andy Reid finally get a ring. Can’t put a finger on it but I would rank the Rams as the 4th team out of the 4 remaining. I wouldn’t be surprised to see the Pats move on.


your right Andy needs and deserves a ring


----------



## Mathias

full moon64 said:


> your right Andy needs and deserves a ring


:mg: ukey:


----------



## Billy H

full moon64 said:


> your right Andy needs and deserves a ring


I’ll be first to admit Reid is a great football mind and he may very well need a ring but I’ll draw the line on deserves a ring. He will deserve a ring when he walks off the field holding up the Lombardi Trophy.


----------



## full moon64

Billy H said:


> I’ll be first to admit Reid is a great football mind and he may very well need a ring but I’ll draw the line on deserves a ring. He will deserve a ring when he walks off the field holding up the Lombardi Trophy.


he will :darkbeer:


----------



## Billy H

He has a chance to get one step closer tomorrow.


----------



## full moon64

Billy H said:


> He has a chance to get one step closer tomorrow.


yes good games


----------



## justinc535

Charman03 said:


> What’s everyone’s thoughts on capital area bowhunters and the leasing of all this property that used to be hunted with a handshake. Guys paying 3-5k for a small PA lease


Man as much as I despise what it has become in terms of leasing if you want to hunt, calling out "capital area" guys is a bigggg assumption. I live and work right in the city, but I didn't grow up this way, will gladly lease the right piece of land to get away from idiots (not in PA though) and I can shoot better than probably 95% of the non "capital area" guys. That's a broad term.... I know quite a few guys just like me that live and work in the city now for the tech hubs and bust our butts and as quick as we can on a Friday, drive 2 hours to work on our farms or hunt on the weekends.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

justinc535 said:


> Man as much as I despise what it has become in terms of leasing if you want to hunt, calling out "capital area" guys is a bigggg assumption. I live and work right in the city, but I didn't grow up this way, will gladly lease the right piece of land to get away from idiots (not in PA though) and I can shoot better than probably 95% of the non "capital area" guys. That's a broad term.... I know quite a few guys just like me that live and work in the city now for the tech hubs and bust our butts and as quick as we can on a Friday, drive 2 hours to work on our farms or hunt on the weekends.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I think your confused. Capital area is I believe the name of a leasing business.


----------



## justinc535

Billy H said:


> I think your confused. Capital area is I believe the name of a leasing business.


Ahh my fault, I just didn't want grouped in with all the suburban bad guys haha. I wish I didn't live in the city most days. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

justinc535 said:


> Ahh my fault, I just didn't want grouped in with all the suburban bad guys haha. I wish I didn't live in the city most days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Heck there are bad guys aka slob hunters from everywhere. Right now the biggest slobs I know are the farm boys next to my main property. Been poaching, killing and maiming deer for decades. Never seen so many wounded deer.


----------



## Charman03

justinc535 said:


> Man as much as I despise what it has become in terms of leasing if you want to hunt, calling out "capital area" guys is a bigggg assumption. I live and work right in the city, but I didn't grow up this way, will gladly lease the right piece of land to get away from idiots (not in PA though) and I can shoot better than probably 95% of the non "capital area" guys. That's a broad term.... I know quite a few guys just like me that live and work in the city now for the tech hubs and bust our butts and as quick as we can on a Friday, drive 2 hours to work on our farms or hunt on the weekends.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Are you familiar with the capital area bowhunters organization based around the Harrisburg area?


----------



## justinc535

Charman03 said:


> Are you familiar with the capital area bowhunters organization based around the Harrisburg area?


Zero. I apologize. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## justinc535

Billy H said:


> Heck there are bad guys aka slob hunters from everywhere. Right now the biggest slobs I know are the farm boys next to my main property. Been poaching, killing and maiming deer for decades. Never seen so many wounded deer.


It's everywhere man, I don't know how it gets solved. I was talking to some guys after my archery league the other night about the way PA is headed. It's sad but guys like us that take bowhunting seriously and respect the animal are almost the minority in PA when you consider the stuff that goes on in the big woods in PA that no one can see. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Spent my morning making some venison breakfast and mild Italian sausage with some does my dad shot out in Ohio. Deer seasons done and I'm ready for spring turkey 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntercoop

jlh42581 said:


> I wouldnt climb to the top of those ridges down there around hiner if there was a 200" tied to the parking lot up top


My big 550 pounder came outta there, the rattle snake. A good majority of my pa bucks came from the hiner area hunting primary bedding areas in those laurel thickets. I’ve never run into another bow hunter in all the years I hunted up there. Looking forward to coming back again this year and getting my mountain fix.


----------



## smokin x's

dougell said:


> I do hunt the Sproul off of rt 87 and never see a human,period.I do know when you get up around Renovo they have a few groups of diehard bear hunters who drive heavily during the archery bear season.That area is so vast and steep that I doubt they impact many other hunters.





jlh42581 said:


> I wouldnt climb to the top of those ridges down there around hiner if there was a 200" tied to the parking lot up top


I spent some time in those woods a few years back chasing bear. That is some pretty gnarly country, always wanted to get back and do some more exploring. 

I honestly don't think ive ever slept as good as I did the nights after running those mountains. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndwindfarm

jacobh said:


> AJ I will say in past I hated ARs as I never really saw a big difference. Now my dad my son and myself pass smaller bucks and we do not shoot yearlings only adult does. ARs really changed our way of hunting and with lack of doe sightings we don’t shoot does in Pa anymore.


Your better off shooting 70lb fawn then adult or yearling. 50% fawn die of winter kill. Kill adult doe u killed 3 deer. People get **** for under 100lb deer so they shoot the ones that would live through winter. Or just shoot mature buck 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Not so sure winter kill is a major issue in southeast pa.


----------



## jacobh

Yea not too many deer die here with the little bit of snow we have. So u suggest shooting button bucks over mature does? So shoot young deer but not young bucks only mature bucks??? Sorry just not making much sense





2ndwindfarm said:


> Your better off shooting 70lb fawn then adult or yearling. 50% fawn die of winter kill. Kill adult doe u killed 3 deer. People get **** for under 100lb deer so they shoot the ones that would live through winter. Or just shoot mature buck
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndwindfarm

When shooting from 10-15 yards u should now difference between a button buck and a small doe. Place I've hunted in Ohio Same way leave the mature mother doe alone 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndwindfarm

I hunt PA OHIO VT AND NH. Vt and Nh winters are tough on herd. We have 3ft snow and artic temps now. Deer are opening up silage pile to find food cause of bad acorn apple year. And u cant feed in vt. So when spring comes u hope for the best 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I'm pretty sure i never said there was a shortage of doe where i was hunting...if anything there are a bit too many. I took 2 large doe for the year that were most likely pregnant...if i hadn't seen many doe in the first place i would have shot 1 or maybe none in that area, but that is not the case. The number of deer i saw the last day of the late season for instance, 11 while hunting and another 19 in a nearby field on the way home) confirms what i already knew...the herd in that area was not and won't be adversely affected by the doe i shot.

I will not intentionally shoot a fawn...because i don't have to...and the amount of meat i would get out of it isn't worth the time and effort put into getting it and then butchering it.
Some hunter's like to shoot fawns. Some also don't have the time or see many deer to begin with...so a fawn may be the only deer they get a chance to shoot...some of us seem to overlook that aspect of it.

I'm sure it happens but in my area of Pa i've never found winter killed deer. There hasn't been huge snowfall that impacted the herd with feet of snow in quite some time...and when there was it affected far more than just deer fawns, every critter in the forest would find it hard to survive in those conditions.


Anybody hunt yesterday? Hoping for a Saints vs Chiefs Superbowl...enough with the damn patriots already:wink:


----------



## Mathias

Billy H said:


> Not so sure winter kill is a major issue in southeast pa.


Buick’s take more deer than winter :car:


----------



## jacobh

Yes but why would a button buck live but a doe fawn die?? I shoot adult does simply because a fawn will give 10-15# meat not worth killing a deer over that little of meat





2ndwindfarm said:


> When shooting from 10-15 yards u should now difference between a button buck and a small doe. Place I've hunted in Ohio Same way leave the mature mother doe alone
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

/\ /\ /\ southeast Pa winter kill

And that’s just one guys applications :wink:


----------



## jacobh

Exactly..... should be interesting to see what they do with tags this year with the EHD breakout


----------



## full moon64

Billy H said:


> View attachment 6719707
> 
> 
> /\ /\ /\ southeast Pa winter kill
> 
> And that’s just one guys applications :wink:


Bill its believable,
,,Thats why I dont go too NJ anymore,overkill i could accept anymore


----------



## Billy H

jacobh said:


> Exactly..... should be interesting to see what they do with tags this year with the EHD breakout


I don’t expect it’ll change anything.



full moon64 said:


> Bill its believable,
> ,,Thats why I dont go too NJ anymore,overkill i could accept anymore


Yep It really is entirely possible one man could buy all those tags, that’s one of my biggest gripes. Had no idea Jersey was the same. We had a guy here Pete, went by “Mr October” hunted Jersey a lot. He never got into details of the tags there. Don’t recall him posting this year, hope all is well with him.


----------



## noclueo2

Jersey your aloud unlimited does and up to 6 bucks, if you buy all the tags. I believe their season runs to the end of February. It's a call in system . There's a ton of deer over there. I just wish I had more time. Idk how guys hunt multiple states. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

full moon64 said:


> your right Andy needs and deserves a ring


I’m pulling for Big Red. Yeah, he didn’t get the Eagles over the hump and was frustrating at times, but the Eagles had a good number of years under him. Plus, Pat Maholmes is just electric. That kid is fun to watch. 

My disdain for Payton overrides my respect for Brees. I’m pulling for the Rams.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

The scary thing is Billy is these states with crazy tags still have more deer then Pa. guess it’s less hunters?? Md your allowed 30 does and 2 bucks. Use to be 3 bucks. A lot more deer there then pa also


----------



## Mathias

Reid is a puke, on a personal level. But we’re talking football here.


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> Reid is a puke, on a personal level. But we’re talking football here.


So is Payton. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

C’mon Rams. Don’t like Payton and Kamara is a clown....great talent but a clown.


----------



## Billy H

noclueo2 said:


> Jersey your aloud unlimited does and up to 6 bucks, if you buy all the tags. I believe their season runs to the end of February. It's a call in system . There's a ton of deer over there. I just wish I had more time. Idk how guys hunt multiple states.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk





jacobh said:


> The scary thing is Billy is these states with crazy tags still have more deer then Pa. guess it’s less hunters?? Md your allowed 30 does and 2 bucks. Use to be 3 bucks. A lot more deer there then pa also


Wow had no idea these two neighboring states have such liberal limits. Never really looked into hunting either state.

I’m in the Saints corner here.


----------



## full moon64

fap1800 said:


> So is Payton.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I"ll drink too that even if I hadn't had alcohol in 12 years:darkbeer: he is


----------



## full moon64

Billy H said:


> Wow had no idea these two neighboring states have such liberal limits. Never really looked into hunting either state.
> 
> I’m in the Saints corner here.


Bill my nephew one year said he was up too 10 deer in NJ,I cant carry conversation on with that type of hunter


----------



## fap1800

jacobh said:


> The scary thing is Billy is these states with crazy tags still have more deer then Pa. guess it’s less hunters?? Md your allowed 30 does and 2 bucks. Use to be 3 bucks. A lot more deer there then pa also


I’m pretty sure the estimated PA deer herd is 1.5 million. We just have a ton more hunters than MD and NJ. PA sells about 1 million licenses per year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Oh Im aware Pa has a lot of hunters but like Md they sell doe tags with license. Why dosent Pa implement something like that? Where every hunter is allowed 1-2 doe tags


----------



## noclueo2

Billy H said:


> Wow had no idea these two neighboring states have such liberal limits. Never really looked into hunting either state.
> 
> I’m in the Saints corner here.


That's what I said, then paid 280 for the license, killed a doe but it was an expensive doe. Oh yeah, you can also bow hunt Sundays on private property. That was the appeal to me.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Oh Im aware Pa has a lot of hunters but like Md they sell doe tags with license. Why dosent Pa implement something like that? Where every hunter is allowed 1-2 doe tags


Because the county treasurers get a cut of every tag sold under the current system. They wil not want to give up a chance to make money.


----------



## Mathias

fap1800 said:


> So is Payton.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahhhh, tit-for-tat :wink:

I need to look into Maryland sounds like a wonderful place to hunt.


----------



## fap1800

jacobh said:


> Oh Im aware Pa has a lot of hunters but like Md they sell doe tags with license. Why dosent Pa implement something like that? Where every hunter is allowed 1-2 doe tags


I don’t think PA has a one million doe allocation. Correct me if I’m wrong, but outside of the SRAs the most you can get is two tags per WMA. Most guys just get one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Md is same way. Sunday hunting and a non resident for archery rifle and muzzleloader so 32 deer is $181


----------



## jacobh

I don’t know what they give I know in my area alone they give out 70,000


----------



## 2ndwindfarm

jacobh said:


> Yes but why would a button buck live but a doe fawn die?? I shoot adult does simply because a fawn will give 10-15# meat not worth killing a deer over that little of meat


To me its not the meat. loose 3 deer or get 10-15 lbs of meat. I personally dont shot doe in vt or nh. Unless there dominate old doe. When there 150+ # and alone it s time for then to go. They actually.will push buck and doe off my property

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndwindfarm

noclueo2 said:


> Jersey your aloud unlimited does and up to 6 bucks, if you buy all the tags. I believe their season runs to the end of February. It's a call in system . There's a ton of deer over there. I just wish I had more time. Idk how guys hunt multiple states.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


U herd Jersey hunting is alot of fun. Good numbers of deer 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Since we’re all looking for new places to hunt, lol, how do you northern tier guys hunt the big woods during archery? I’m already looking to next season and am thinking of giving one of the SFs a go early season. I failed miserably on my attempt at using a climber so maybe a mobile setup with sticks. Find sign and setup. Or do you guys have success stalking on the ground? Obviously living up there allows you to know the deer. I guess my question is how would you tackle a big chunk of public without ever stepping foot in it? 

Oh...and the Rams be driving. Who dat now? 
Edit: 4th and goal in the road inside the one? Go for it! QB sneak. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Driving home for their long vacation!!!


----------



## Billy H

jacobh said:


> I don’t know what they give I know in my area alone they give out 70,000


They recommended 70,000 for area 5C for the 2019 season. Down from 79,000 last year. But they are making up for the lost revenue by increasing area 2C allotment by 12,000.


----------



## jacobh

Yep Billy it never ends. Last year was 70k too if I’m not mistaken??? Unreal isn’t it??


----------



## nicko

Poor Sean Payton.


----------



## fap1800

Karma...courtesy of the football gods. Couldn’t happen to a better coach. Lol! Can’t wait to see Payton’s presser. I’m sure he’ll be crying a river. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Poor Sean Payton.


Ain’t it awesome, Nick?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> Ain’t it awesome, Nick?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha ha ha! No idea how the refs didn’t call pass interference where the Rams DB decleated the saints WR.

Oh well.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Poor Sean Payton.


Nicko dont make me cry:mg:


----------



## Billy H

fap1800 said:


> Karma...courtesy of the football gods. Couldn’t happen to a better coach. Lol! Can’t wait to see Payton’s presser. I’m sure he’ll be crying a river.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He should be. The Refs stole the game from them. I don’t care what team it is that crap ruins the game at least it does for me. Happens way to much.


----------



## jacobh

Haha u ain’t kidding After I wrote my comment I’ve been waiting on your response!! I’m sure we won’t hear the end of the non call





fap1800 said:


> Karma...courtesy of the football gods. Couldn’t happen to a better coach. Lol! Can’t wait to see Payton’s presser. I’m sure he’ll be crying a river.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Billy H said:


> He should be. The Refs stole the game from them. I don’t care what team it is that crap ruins the game at least it does for me. Happens way to much.


Agreed, to call it any other way and you’re just a fanboy wearing blinders.
Saints *should* be in the big game, makes you wonder about what goes on behind the scenes....


----------



## 13third

For you guys talking about hunting Md. it’s the BEST thing ever!!! I got into it because of the Sika deer on the eastern shore but a huge bonus is that I live 30 miles from the mason/Dixon line and make many trips to Warrior Mountain WMA. The eastern shore is the real deal though. Unlimited does in archery season. 10 does per season in muzzle loader. 10 does in shotgun season. If you hunt Sika you can kill 2 hinds and a stag in each season. If you hunt Blackwater national refuge your kills there do not count towards state or private ground kills. It’s a hunters dream come true. 
P.S WT on the eastern shore are as big as midwestern WT. I promise this doe was over 150# on the hoof. 

















These little boogers are the BEST venison one could ever eat!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Nice, I’d love to hunt them!


----------



## fap1800

Billy H said:


> He should be. The Refs stole the game from them. I don’t care what team it is that crap ruins the game at least it does for me. Happens way to much.


I know they stole it. IMO, Payton deserves it. Not the players. Not the organization. Not the fans and not the league. Maybe it’ll humble him a bit. Doubtful. He’s a dbag going all the way back to the Cowboys. Runs up scores, mocks player and fans. I couldn’t be happier. I bet Minny is laughing just as much as I am. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Agreed, to call it any other way and you’re just a fanboy wearing blinders.
> Saints *should* be in the big game, makes you wonder about what goes on behind the scenes....


Matt I wonder too ,,Saints rec must have a Concussion,


----------



## full moon64

fap1800 said:


> I know they stole it. IMO, Payton deserves it. Not the players. Not the organization. Not the fans and not the league. Maybe it’ll humble him a bit. Doubtful. He’s a dbag going all the way back to the Cowboys. Runs up scores, mocks player and fans. I couldn’t be happier. I bet Minny is laughing just as much as I am.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


fap we think alike i like the way you rollimp:


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> Agreed, to call it any other way and you’re just a fanboy wearing blinders.
> Saints *should* be in the big game, makes you wonder about what goes on behind the scenes....


It was simply a horrendously missed call. No excuse for it. I don’t want to see replay for penalties, but in situations like that the NFL should have a direct mic to the ref. Official ruling from NY. Pass interference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Now I’m in a quandary. The Chiefs young QB is a stud but I hate that hefty cinch sack coach :cow:
And everyone wishes the Pats would go away.....


----------



## fap1800

full moon64 said:


> fap we think alike i like the way you rollimp:


Lol. Seems perfectly logical for a Philly fan. I do feel for Brees. He embodies everything great about the game. A stand up and classy guy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

13third said:


> These little boogers are the BEST venison one could ever eat!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I heard that many times about the Sika. On my bucket list for sure. They’re on public on the Eastern Shore, correct?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Now I’m in a quandary. The Chiefs young QB is a stud but I hate that hefty cinch sack coach :cow:
> And everyone wishes the Pats would go away.....


woooooooooooooooo what did you call Andy:set1_rolf2:


----------



## jacobh

That’s correct. Sitka are tiny but wow they’re fantastic eating




fap1800 said:


> I heard that many times about the Sika. On my bucket list for sure. They’re on public on the Eastern Shore, correct?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Where did u see unlimited doe in archery? I was always under the assumption it was 10? Not that I kill that many anyways there. But yea Md hunting is amazing so much better the here in my eyes. Not many Sitka where I’m at but some. I’m in wicomico and Worcester counties





13third said:


> For you guys talking about hunting Md. it’s the BEST thing ever!!! I got into it because of the Sika deer on the eastern shore but a huge bonus is that I live 30 miles from the mason/Dixon line and make many trips to Warrior Mountain WMA. The eastern shore is the real deal though. Unlimited does in archery season. 10 does per season in muzzle loader. 10 does in shotgun season. If you hunt Sika you can kill 2 hinds and a stag in each season. If you hunt Blackwater national refuge your kills there do not count towards state or private ground kills. It’s a hunters dream come true.
> P.S WT on the eastern shore are as big as midwestern WT. I promise this doe was over 150# on the hoof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These little boogers are the BEST venison one could ever eat!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Missed calls like the one in the saints game ruin the game...and it changed that outcome. I said it as soon as it happened...if the saints lose this game your gonna here alot more about that play.

I can understand trying to protect the players but 'roughing the passer' for a little chest pat to brady...c'mon.


----------



## Mathias

Nice play, Hefty Hefty Hefty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*Damn it!* Patriots AGAIN...maybe the rams will beat them.


----------



## fap1800

Tom once again proves why he’s the GOAT. Ugh. I don’t expect the Rams will be able to hang with the Pats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skinner2

I was sure hoping the chiefs pulled off the win. I expect the Patriots to handle the Rams quite easily. I guess it will be another Super Bowl I won't be watching.


----------



## nicko

Pats are the great chameleon. They adapt and change for the game better than any team in my memory. Brady still doing it at 41 and in back-to-back Super Bowls. Dude is just money. I should hate Brady as an eagles fan but as a football fan, I din’t Think we’ll see better in our lifetime.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I think that many could be thinking of winter kill in the fashion that you find thin dead deer lying about but is not entirely the case. Deer may struggle to get through a hard winter but the majority do not die from it, atleast here in our state. 
*Excerpts from a winter kill article here in pa:*

_"Tough winters do kill deer, but not many in Pennsylvania. In rare occurrences a struggling pregnant doe can abort or reabsorb fetuses. More likely, any effect of an extremely hard winter on the deer population would be the birth of a dead or low-weight fawn that dies shortly after birth."

The key thing is it takes a pretty severe winter around here to really have an effect. We're in a place where, even with a lot of snow, they're adapted for that.

As for fawns, the last third of the gestation period is when there is the most growth in the embryo. And, in Pennsylvania anyway, late March, April and May are not typically severe.

Even in the unusually deep-snow winters of 2002-03 and 2003-04, survival rates of radio-collared deer were 95 and 98 percent, respectively."_



Billy H said:


> View attachment 6719707
> 
> 
> /\ /\ /\ southeast Pa winter kill
> 
> And that’s just one guys applications :wink:


What exactly is a winter kill application for? I tried to goggle it but did not find an answer.


----------



## dougell

AjPUNISHER said:


> I think that many could be thinking of winter kill in the fashion that you find thin dead deer lying about but is not entirely the case. Deer may struggle to get through a hard winter but the majority do not die from it, atleast here in our state.
> *Excerpts from a winter kill article here in pa:*
> 
> _"Tough winters do kill deer, but not many in Pennsylvania. In rare occurrences a struggling pregnant doe can abort or reabsorb fetuses. More likely, any effect of an extremely hard winter on the deer population would be the birth of a dead or low-weight fawn that dies shortly after birth."
> 
> The key thing is it takes a pretty severe winter around here to really have an effect. We're in a place where, even with a lot of snow, they're adapted for that.
> 
> As for fawns, the last third of the gestation period is when there is the most growth in the embryo. And, in Pennsylvania anyway, late March, April and May are not typically severe.
> 
> Even in the unusually deep-snow winters of 2002-03 and 2003-04, survival rates of radio-collared deer were 95 and 98 percent, respectively."_
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly is a winter kill application for? I tried to goggle it but did not find an answer.


This isn't the kind of winter where deer in die in Pa but make no mistake,it does happen with extended periods of deep snow.Back in the spring of 2004,I was doing a pellet count and browse impact survey on a piece of land with PSU's cooperative extention.That was a miserable winter with close to two months of snow pack over two feet in places.We found a total of 16 dead deer on two different transect lines that had starved to death.It isn't just the deer dying,it's the way the fawn recruiting rate is affected.Once a doe loses 20-25% of her body weight,she'll probably survive but her fawns stand a 95% chance of dying.If some deer are starving,you can bet that the recruiting rate will be impacted.That's exactly what's meant by the habitat controlling the population and it's very real,especially in the remote.mountainous areas.You have to have sufficient amounts of high quality browse and it has to be in the lower elevations because that's where most of the deer head.If there isn't enough,the deer population will reduce itself.The habitat impacts the population way more than lead poisoning does in the NC part of the state.If there's sufficient browse and people leave the deer alone without trying to pull them away from the good wintering grounds by feeding them corn,they'll be fine.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

You basically covered what i summarized but in greater detail. In prolonged winters with deeper then normal snowfall that lasts for a month or more deer will obviously die, especially in areas with poor browse or too many deer. Most of our winters have not been that harsh...but may have led to fewer fawns being born or surviving that year. I would imagine those of us in the northern tier of our state and those nearer the great lakes have seen the effects of it more then most of us...

My question of *What exactly is a winter kill application for?* remains unanswered.




nicko said:


> Pats are the great chameleon. They adapt and change for the game better than any team in my memory. Brady still doing it at 41 and in back-to-back Super Bowls. Dude is just money. I should hate Brady as an eagles fan but as a football fan, I din’t Think we’ll see better in our lifetime.


I still don't like them much...but i would have to agree with that statement more then not:wink:


----------



## Dietter700

13third said:


> Shoot me if ya need to fellas not archery nor deer but a good day with my Beagle and some friends. This little girl does not know the word quit. 18.92 miles on her today and 9 rabbits ran to the gun. She’s 2.5 years old and as some may remember I started field trialing her last year. She has championed in just 5 field trials and is becoming a bunnies worst nightmare rather quickly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
Man that is awesome!!!!! We use to do a lot of rabbit hunting with beagles but its been a while now. I grew up with beagles but all my dad has left is a brittany. She's a great pheasant dog but nothing like chasing cotton tails with a hound!


----------



## TauntoHawk

13third said:


> For you guys talking about hunting Md. it’s the BEST thing ever!!! I got into it because of the Sika deer on the eastern shore but a huge bonus is that I live 30 miles from the mason/Dixon line and make many trips to Warrior Mountain WMA. The eastern shore is the real deal though. Unlimited does in archery season. 10 does per season in muzzle loader. 10 does in shotgun season. If you hunt Sika you can kill 2 hinds and a stag in each season. If you hunt Blackwater national refuge your kills there do not count towards state or private ground kills. It’s a hunters dream come true.
> P.S WT on the eastern shore are as big as midwestern WT. I promise this doe was over 150# on the hoof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These little boogers are the BEST venison one could ever eat!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hunted 5 days down in MD this year and split my time between warrior and savage so I could hunt Sundays. I'll be going back for spring turkey 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

AjPUNISHER said:


> You basically covered what i summarized but in greater detail. In prolonged winters with deeper then normal snowfall that lasts for a month or more deer will obviously die, especially in areas with poor browse or too many deer. Most of our winters have not been that harsh...but may have led to fewer fawns being born or surviving that year. I would imagine those of us in the northern tier of our state and those nearer the great lakes have seen the effects of it more then most of us...
> 
> My question of *What exactly is a winter kill application for?* remains unanswered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't like them much...but i would have to agree with that statement more then not:wink:


I never heard of a winter kill application.What i was trying to get at is,people think everything is fine if they aren't finding dead deer and that's not even close to being true.I often hear people claim that there's no problem because they never shot a deer that was starving.Start hunting season in march and you'll shoot some malnourished deer.


----------



## nicko

Hoping to see something pop out in the last 30 minutes.


----------



## Mathias

Next up for me, Spring gobbler in Tennessee.


----------



## yetihunter1

Little late to the party....my busy time at work has started so I don't get to check the thread as much. Was out this weekend doing some drives with friends on some Public. We have done it here a time or two already this season, never had an issue. As we are setting up for a push another group of guys tried to cut between out pushers and standers. When one of my friends very nicely asked them to move since they were inbetween the shooters and pushers he cursed him out but walked off. This was followed by shots close by after they were out of sight. I am a huge proponent for public land and have really never had a bad experience on it. Most guys I meet are stand up hunters but I must admit this had my blood boiling. I was on the far side of the push from where this happened and would of had some choice words if I had not been. 

If I make it back out this year, it will be for a last hour archery hunt on some of the public pieces we pushed. Found some great spots for archery while pushing during the late season and is probably the main reason I do drives. Also, as discussed earlier by you guys, I will be getting a license for MD next year as well. Family all lives down there and gonna go do some door knocking in Anne Arundel County. That or be inspired by Taunto and go do some car camping at Liberty or Loch Raven. 

Also......Go PATS!!!


----------



## fap1800

There’s always gonna be “that guy” that you unfortunately run into on public. Like you said, most dudes are stand up. Don’t let it get to you. Best to avoid confrontation especially when guns are involved. 

Not sure I’ll be able to handle another Pats SB, but it’s probably gonna happen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

My wife’s siblings are not sport-minded at all… Complete opposite of me. We were down in Philadelphia over the weekend and after the games last night, I posted a message on my Facebook page that the Pats, whether you like them or not, are a dynasty. One of my wife’s brothers said “since you were down here why don’t you stop by”. He thought I was talking about Pats steaks.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

dougell said:


> *I never heard of a winter kill application.*What i was trying to get at is,people think everything is fine if they aren't finding dead deer and that's not even close to being true.I often hear people claim that there's no problem because they never shot a deer that was starving.Start hunting season in march and you'll shoot some malnourished deer.


Gotcha Doug. I've seen a few on the thin side come march and april but not emaciated as of yet. I did find a dead buck a few springs ago but i think he was shot in rifle season and intentionally left because he wasn't legal. Point i was trying to make b4 was basically the same as you but more so in regards to fawn...people don't find dead deer and think all is fine but in reality doe may have been malnourished enough that they give birth to no fawn, less fawn, dead fawn or fawn that never fully developed and die soon after birth. I don't think alot of people realize that a hard winter had that effect on the herd, in that way.

* Doug...Billy H made the first mention of winter Kill applications on page 126...post #3138...and atleast 1 other person seemed to know what it was about?*


I've never had an altercation of any kind with another hunter at public spots. At my private spots however, there has been more trespassing and bull**** going on in the last five years then the entire 21 years previous...getting ridiculous!


----------



## Billy H

yetihunter1 said:


> Little late to the party....my busy time at work has started so I don't get to check the thread as much. Was out this weekend doing some drives with friends on some Public. We have done it here a time or two already this season, never had an issue. As we are setting up for a push another group of guys tried to cut between out pushers and standers. When one of my friends very nicely asked them to move since they were inbetween the shooters and pushers he cursed him out but walked off. This was followed by shots close by after they were out of sight. I am a huge proponent for public land and have really never had a bad experience on it. Most guys I meet are stand up hunters but I must admit this had my blood boiling. I was on the far side of the push from where this happened and would of had some choice words if I had not been.
> 
> If I make it back out this year, it will be for a last hour archery hunt on some of the public pieces we pushed. Found some great spots for archery while pushing during the late season and is probably the main reason I do drives. Also, as discussed earlier by you guys, I will be getting a license for MD next year as well. Family all lives down there and gonna go do some door knocking in Anne Arundel County. That or be inspired by Taunto and go do some car camping at Liberty or Loch Raven.
> 
> Also......Go PATS!!!


If it were me rather than ask them to move ( which by the way you have absolutely no right to do) I would have asked them to join in the drive. Back in the day when I gun hunted we did just that many times. Many times while goose hunting others would roll in the same farms. My group were always more then happy to have them join us. Met some good guys that way. But as the sport got more popular more and more selfish hunters started to hunt and wanted everything for themselves and would expect people to “move” or leave. Had a few choice words ready for that guy did ya,,,Guys like you are the problem with public land.


----------



## Billy H

AjPUNISHER said:


> Gotcha Doug. I've seen a few on the thin side come march and april but not emaciated as of yet. I did find a dead buck a few springs ago but i think he was shot in rifle season and intentionally left because he wasn't legal. Point i was trying to make b4 was basically the same as you but more so in regards to fawn...people don't find dead deer and think all is fine but in reality doe may have been malnourished enough that they give birth to no fawn, less fawn, dead fawn or fawn that never fully developed and die soon after birth. I don't think alot of people realize that a hard winter had that effect on the herd, in that way.
> 
> * Doug...Billy H made the first mention of winter Kill applications on page 126...post #3138...and atleast 1 other person seemed to know what it was about?*
> 
> 
> I've never had an altercation of any kind with another hunter at public spots. At my private spots however, there has been more trespassing and bull**** going on in the last five years then the entire 21 years previous...getting ridiculous!


Punisher that picture was just showing a stack of doe permits. I posted it to symbolize what kills most deer around here in winter.


----------



## jacobh

Only thing killing deer in winter in SE part are cars and people


----------



## vonfoust

Billy H said:


> If it were me rather than ask them to move ( which by the way you have absolutely no right to do) I would have asked them to join in the drive. Back in the day when I gun hunted we did just that many times. Many times while goose hunting others would roll in the same farms. My group were always more then happy to have them join us. Met some good guys that way. But as the sport got more popular more and more selfish hunters started to hunt and wanted everything for themselves and would expect people to “move” or leave. Had a few choice words ready for that guy did ya,,,Guys like you are the problem with public land.


Had a farm we showed up in one morning to goose hunt. We had a guy that it was his first time hunting, ever. There was a property line down the middle of the field. The one side, where the geese were landing, was no hunting. Had spoken to the guy many times but he wasn't budging. The side we were allowed to hunt we figured give it a shot and see if we can pull them over. 
We show up and there's two guys setting up in the "No hunting" field. Tried telling them that you couldn't hunt there and why don't they just join us? "Nope, I've been scouting these geese for two weeks. We are setting up here and that's that." was basically his response. 
They never looked at who owned it, never asked permission, etc. They drove into and through the field when the only rule the farmer that DID give permission had was "Don't drive in the field." 

It's not just public land that has jaggoffs (with a full western PA/Pgh accent  )


----------



## jacobh

Yep had same issue on my grandparents farm. Needless to say after that they lost their hunting privelidges!!!


----------



## yetihunter1

Billy H said:


> yetihunter1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Little late to the party....my busy time at work has started so I don't get to check the thread as much. Was out this weekend doing some drives with friends on some Public. We have done it here a time or two already this season, never had an issue. As we are setting up for a push another group of guys tried to cut between out pushers and standers. When one of my friends very nicely asked them to move since they were inbetween the shooters and pushers he cursed him out but walked off. This was followed by shots close by after they were out of sight. I am a huge proponent for public land and have really never had a bad experience on it. Most guys I meet are stand up hunters but I must admit this had my blood boiling. I was on the far side of the push from where this happened and would of had some choice words if I had not been.
> 
> If I make it back out this year, it will be for a last hour archery hunt on some of the public pieces we pushed. Found some great spots for archery while pushing during the late season and is probably the main reason I do drives. Also, as discussed earlier by you guys, I will be getting a license for MD next year as well. Family all lives down there and gonna go do some door knocking in Anne Arundel County. That or be inspired by Taunto and go do some car camping at Liberty or Loch Raven.
> 
> Also......Go PATS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> If it were me rather than ask them to move ( which by the way you have absolutely no right to do) I would have asked them to join in the drive. Back in the day when I gun hunted we did just that many times. Many times while goose hunting others would roll in the same farms. My group were always more then happy to have them join us. Met some good guys that way. But as the sport got more popular more and more selfish hunters started to hunt and wanted everything for themselves and would expect people to “move” or leave. Had a few choice words ready for that guy did ya,,,Guys like you are the problem with public land.
Click to expand...

Really Billy? So you are telling me that if a group of guys saw your group doing a push and cut in between the standers and pushers you wouldn’t ask them to move? We didn’t tell them to move and we weren’t rude, we pointed out it’s not very safe. There reaction was to curse at one of the older drivers and stalk off. 

I’m glad you would be able to let that slide off your back like water on a duck.... specially since you do that so well on here. I have no problem with sharing public land and helping others out on it. Have done so many times from helping drag out deer to helping newer hunters I run into. I even would of invited those hunters to join our drive if they had presented themselves in a more cordial manner.

But, like you and your above post, They were only looking to poke and prod for an angry reaction and creating drama where there shouldn’t be. I feel that is what’s wrong with hunters today...


----------



## Billy H

We will just have to agree to disagree. Always two sides to the story. I heard your side.


----------



## vonfoust

There are going to be very few hunters that I have just met that I am going to ask to join in a deer drive. We only have been doing a few small ones in flintlock season anyway, but it takes quite a bit of time before I put myself or any family/friends in close proximity to a guy with a gun that I don't know with the expectation that there will be shots fired at some point.


----------



## dougell

AjPUNISHER said:


> Gotcha Doug. I've seen a few on the thin side come march and april but not emaciated as of yet. I did find a dead buck a few springs ago but i think he was shot in rifle season and intentionally left because he wasn't legal. Point i was trying to make b4 was basically the same as you but more so in regards to fawn...people don't find dead deer and think all is fine but in reality doe may have been malnourished enough that they give birth to no fawn, less fawn, dead fawn or fawn that never fully developed and die soon after birth. I don't think alot of people realize that a hard winter had that effect on the herd, in that way.
> 
> * Doug...Billy H made the first mention of winter Kill applications on page 126...post #3138...and atleast 1 other person seemed to know what it was about?*
> 
> 
> I've never had an altercation of any kind with another hunter at public spots. At my private spots however, there has been more trespassing and bull**** going on in the last five years then the entire 21 years previous...getting ridiculous!


Bust open their femurs.The marrow should be white.If it's red,they died from malnutrition.Surprisingly,they don't always look as bad as most would think.I had a bunch of pictures of winter kills I found and pictures of the marrow but my office got flooded in 2013 and I lost them all.


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> If it were me rather than ask them to move ( which by the way you have absolutely no right to do) I would have asked them to join in the drive. Back in the day when I gun hunted we did just that many times. Many times while goose hunting others would roll in the same farms. My group were always more then happy to have them join us. Met some good guys that way. But as the sport got more popular more and more selfish hunters started to hunt and wanted everything for themselves and would expect people to “move” or leave. Had a few choice words ready for that guy did ya,,,Guys like you are the problem with public land.


It's been years since I've run into other hunters in deer season but when we did,we always teamed up.It was just easier doing that than not knowing every place that was driven out already.The demographics and geography are different where I hunt though.I'm not sure how I would feel in an area with little public land.My son had a bear coming strait to him this year on the first day and a guy and his kid actually ran between him and the bear to cut it off.When I heard the shots,I went down thinking it was him for sure.He was flippin hot about it.He watched the bear coming the entire way and it would have been right in his lap.I knew the other guy and he basically admitted that's exactly what happened.We ended up tracking the wounded bear,pinned it down in a clearcut and they ended up getting it.I tried convincing my son that was the best kind of bear hunt.We got some excitement and had a dead bear but it was some else's problem to deal with.He didn't buy it.


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> It's been years since I've run into other hunters in deer season but when we did,we always teamed up.It was just easier doing that than not knowing every place that was driven out already.The demographics and geography are different where I hunt though.I'm not sure how I would feel in an area with little public land.


Exactly we always did the same no matter where we were hunting up state or down here, everybody did. Telling another hunter to move never even crossed our minds. Kudos to you guys for showing good sportsmanship on that bear hunt. 

I’ve told the story here before about the guy the pointed a gun at me and told me to get out of his spot in Hickory Run when I was just a 13 year old kid.


----------



## jacobh

We use to do drives too and had guys that jumped drives. It’s annoying but on public it is what it is. Sadly this is typica behavior in this state. They feel they’re entitled to do as they please not thinking of consequences. They don’t know who’s pushing or how many or where really all they care about is getting a deer. One reason we stopped gun hunting in Pa too many idiots


----------



## Mathias

Never been on a deer drive, now I feel like I _missed_ something :eek3:


----------



## jacobh

I use to love deer drives with my dad. I use to push to him and my uncles and just hearing them shoot at the end of the drive really gave me a rush. I enjoy hearing and seeing others have success. It’s probably just as gratifying to me as killing one myself


----------



## vonfoust

jacobh said:


> I use to love deer drives with my dad. I use to push to him and my uncles and just hearing them shoot at the end of the drive really gave me a rush. I enjoy hearing and seeing others have success. It’s probably just as gratifying to me as killing one myself


Used to do it all the time growing up. My best hunting memories are getting home from school and my Dad saying "Want to go push the small pond at so and so's farm" or some other farm/area we knew they'd be bedded down. Had about 10 farms in the immediate area we didn't even need to stop and ask, they knew us well. Just him and I. Was just explaining that to my wife last week. 
I get excited about the flintlock season now because it reminds me of then. Of course there are very few spots he can push now, and I have to give him more time to get to the designated spot(s) before I start walking, but those are great times. 
Try to get my son involved for them as well, but there's just too many things going on on Saturdays for him and we now hunt about 40 mins from home. By the time he gets home at 1-2pm he's not usually ready to hurry up get changed and drive 40 mins to catch the last hour till dark.


----------



## 12-Ringer

My first real hunt was a deer drive at Bailey Hill in Potter when I was 12yrs old....I can remember the exact fence post that I leaned against with my open-sight .30-.30 bolt action. My left arm was in a cast up to my arm-pit as broke my arm three days before I was scheduled to go on my first weekend hunt. My Dad still took me and I spent that weekend with my Dad, Grandpop, uncles, and a few friends. Lots of memories that are luckily burned into the grey matter between my ears. Wouldn't change a thing that happened that weekend, not even the wool sock my grandpop put over my left hand to try to keep my fingers from freezing or the raisins in the snow trick....you know...drop a handful of raisins in the snow and tell some newbie you can tell how fresh the deer **** is by tasting it...reach down and grab a handful of raisins and chow down - try not to spit them all out when you see the reaction....

Just another example of how hunting is about so much more than just hunting.

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

Funny Joe. My first deer with a gun was a small 2 person push my Dad and his best friend/hunting partner put on for me being 12 or 13. They told me to go around the tractor path to the certain spot and wait. The friend even handed me his gun as he just didn't want to carry it. They must have started early or I was late, as I'm coming around the bend the deer were coming right at me. I shot, dropping his gun in the snow, watched her go down then back up and run. I couldn't see very far where she took off. I was an excited mess. 
They come up and start asking questions, like "How many were there?"
"I have no idea. There were deer everywhere."
"Where was she?" 
"Over there, I think. Or maybe over there." 
"Did you hit her"
"Yeah, maybe, I'm not sure."
"What did she do when you shot?"
"She flipped over and I saw her legs fly up in the air."
"Still not sure you hit her huh?"
"I don't know. It all happened so fast." 
"Where did the rest go?" (They were laughing by this point)
"I don't know, deer ran everywhere."
"Where's my gun?" 
"I don't know. It was on my shoulder."
I had no idea where anything was. I could barely point them to where the deer was. His gun was under 6" of snow and it took us 10 minutes to find it.


----------



## dougell

Mathias said:


> Never been on a deer drive, now I feel like I _missed_ something :eek3:


I'm not a big fan of big deer drives and never participate in them.I love doing small,slow drives with no more than 4 people.There's a lot of planning involved to do it right and you learn a lot about deer behavior.Generally,I'm the only one doing the drive and I don't really drive.I still hunt along and get opportunities to shoot more than 50% of the time if I actually wanted to kill something.You can never get the deer to go where you want them to go 100% of the time but once you do it for long enough,you get pretty good at figuring out how the deer avoid people.I have a few drives that are almost a 100% guarantee of the stander getting a shot.In fact,Once I get to a certain spot,I usually can tell when the shot will ring out.I push them slow enough that the deer usually stay just far enough in front of me that I'm pretty close to the stander when they shoot.I just like the anticipation of hearing the shot.I get far more out of that than shooting one myself.I've been doing this for over 36 years and we've never shot at a single deer that was running.When my son first started hunting,I was lucky to have a couple buddy's that would always want to sit with him when we hunted.We'd cover a bunch of ground every day we hunted and often times hunted in a couple different counties in the same day.You never get cold or bored and there's a level of anticipation on every drive.It's also a good way to learn new areas..It's probably been over 20 years since I've killed a deer as a stander but I still kill my share when I'm doing the driving.It's just a fun way to hunt.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

I wrapped up my season with a 8 pointer lastnight, shot him at lastnight. It was a 36 yard shot and a 30 yard recovery. I went back this morning to recover my arrow.


----------



## vonfoust

Good stuff HNTRDAVE! That's great!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Talk about a walk-off, game winner....congrats Dave!!

Joe


----------



## nicko

Good job Dave. Gotta feel great getting it in under the wire.


----------



## Billy H

HNTRDAVE said:


> I wrapped up my season with a 8 pointer lastnight, shot him at lastnight. It was a 36 yard shot and a 30 yard recovery. I went back this morning to recover my arrow.


Way to go congrats.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Thanks guys! Now to get ready for sheds and spring gobblers!


----------



## dougell

The fat lady sang.Way to Dave.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

HNTRDAVE said:


> I wrapped up my season with a 8 pointer lastnight, shot him at lastnight. It was a 36 yard shot and a 30 yard recovery. I went back this morning to recover my arrow.


*Nice goin DAVE! *



Billy H said:


> Punisher that picture was just showing a stack of doe permits. I posted it to symbolize what kills most deer around here in winter.


Thanks for the clarification. Thought you were referring to something i hadn't heard of before, my bad, didn't realize you were being facetious:wink:



I went along with my dad on a few hunts starting at 8yrs old but my first real hunt wasn't until the first day of buck in 1993 at the age of 13. My dad took me to a family owned spot, same spot i lost at the end of the 2013 season, that had a large permanent stand in place that he had built and used for many years. We got to the stand and there was another hunter sitting on the ground not 20yds from it. My dads conversation with him involved us having a rifle pointed toward us, but ended peaceably with the fellow moving on. It was certainly not a good start to the day, but i took my first buck sitting with my dad in that very stand later that day.

I haven't been on that many large scale deer drives, just not my thing. 1 or 2 man slow pushes have been more prevalent. I mostly prefer to stay in the same spot the entire sit or all day long depending on the time of season. I've been the benefactor of sitting tight and having deer pushed towards me purposely or inadvertently in gun seasons often. Many times it's been my dad who's bumped them towards me or caught them in their beds and shot 1 himself. I can vividly remember a rifle season quite a few years back, i was tagged out in archery season but went out with my dad and b-inlaw. I was doing a single man push and as i neared my empty rifle stand i literally almost stepped on a buck that was bedded in some high weeds. Scared the holy hell out me when he got up and took off...the buck ran straight at my brother-in-law who was sitting on the opposite bank. Unbeknownst to him his scope had been knocked off of zero and was shooting low. By the time it was over he had emptied the gun but got the buck. We of course ribbed him about it and he made it worse by putting the spent brass on the tips of bucks antlers.


----------



## Mathias

Congrats Dave, hard earned prize right there!


----------



## yetihunter1

Awesome Dave! Congrats!


----------



## fap1800

Way to go, Dave. I’ll be giving it one last go Saturday to see if I can do the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HNTRDAVE

From the field to the freezer! Goodluck to those trying to fill tags.


----------



## fap1800

Oh, no...what happened to Nick?! Playing in the basement again? Lol!


----------



## fap1800

Curious how many of you guys run mobile stand setups? Looking at maybe investing in one...something like the XOP Vanish. My private spots have been pretty chitty the last two seasons, particularly this year. I've only had one decent buck on camera and that was during the rut. Only buck I had in shooting distance was a small mutant that I passed in early October. I'm thinking I'm going to try more public up north and going after sika in MD has me really intrigued after someone on here posted about them recently (13third, maybe?).


----------



## 13third

Fap I use nothing but climbing stands. I prefer the old Loggy Bayous over ANYTHING else. I don’t use the climbing aid, just bear hug the tree to climb and descend. They weigh a whopping 12 pounds and pack almost practically flat. I have a summit razor also but it weighs 22 pounds and is much more of a hassle to sit up and take down. With my Loggy I can get to the tree I want to climb and have it locked on the tree and climbing up in about one minute. There are guys that will tell you they can carry sticks and a lock on in and be up a tree faster than you can with a climber, I find that EXTREMELY hard to believe and I’m sure that route is much louder to set up and heavier to carry in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

13third said:


> Fap I use nothing but climbing stands. I prefer the old Loggy Bayous over ANYTHING else. I don’t use the climbing aid, just bear hug the tree to climb and descend. They weigh a whopping 12 pounds and pack almost practically flat. I have a summit razor also but it weighs 22 pounds and is much more of a hassle to sit up and take down. With my Loggy I can get to the tree I want to climb and have it locked on the tree and climbing up in about one minute. There are guys that will tell you they can carry sticks and a lock on in and be up a tree faster than you can with a climber, I find that EXTREMELY hard to believe and I’m sure that route is much louder to set up and heavier to carry in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the feedback. I have become what you call a bit of a Sally when it comes to heights over the years. Lol! When I first started bowhunting at 16 by myself, I had a Summit Viper. I managed just fine it, but one hunt the thing let go when I was climbing up. I was probably 15 feet up or so. Took a ride down and came away unscathed, luckily. That scared the the you know what out of me. Gave up climbers altogether until last year. I found an XOP hand climber and gave that a go. I couldn't manage much more than 10 feet. Struggled mightily just to turnaround and sit even though I was tethered to the tree with a harness and line. I do fine with permanent sticks and M25s so that's the reason for going to a mobile hang on setup.


----------



## adr1601

fap1800 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I have become what you call a bit of a Sally when it comes to heights over the years. Lol! When I first started bowhunting at 16 by myself, I had a Summit Viper. I managed just fine it, but one hunt the thing let go when I was climbing up. I was probably 15 feet up or so. Took a ride down and came away unscathed, luckily. That scared the the you know what out of me. Gave up climbers altogether until last year. I found an XOP hand climber and gave that a go. I couldn't manage much more than 10 feet. Struggled mightily just to turnaround and sit even though I was tethered to the tree with a harness and line. I do fine with permanent sticks and M25s so that's the reason for going to a mobile hang on setup.


Try a climber with a rail around the front. I personally hate the front rail, but it will give you a more secure feeling. Also get an RC harness and practice with it and the stand. 
I hunt the so called "big woods" every weekend and it's hard to find a place a climber won't work. When I do, either a hangon won't as well, or it's somewhere I wouldn't want to shoot a deer. 

If your having trouble with a newer style climber you'll want nothing to do with a Loggy Bayou.


----------



## dougell

fap1800 said:


> Curious how many of you guys run mobile stand setups? Looking at maybe investing in one...something like the XOP Vanish. My private spots have been pretty chitty the last two seasons, particularly this year. I've only had one decent buck on camera and that was during the rut. Only buck I had in shooting distance was a small mutant that I passed in early October. I'm thinking I'm going to try more public up north and going after sika in MD has me really intrigued after someone on here posted about them recently (13third, maybe?).


Prior to my son hunting,I used a LW climber almost exclusively.I use the assault platform with a sit and climb top that has a hazmore net seat.As long as you have climbable trees,it's hard to beat.The climbable trees are disappearing though because most of them were ash.When my son started hunting,I went to setting up several one man ladder stands for him and I'd get off to the side with either a Quido's web,LW assault or a millenium.I never completely liked the QW,even though it has it's good points.The LW is the best but the Millenium is more comfortable.I tried using LW sticks but it was a hassle to carry them and a stand in and out every time.I just find the climber more practical if you have climbable trees.Now that my son is more independent,I set up several sets with a climbing stick and usually use a millenium for him.Most of the places we hunt are pretty remote and it's a lot easier repositioning and setting up a ladder stick and a light stand than a ladder stand.I usually set up a short distance away from him with my climber.I always have several ladder sticks set up with either a millenium reciever or just use a LW hangon.I like the looks of the new LW custom stand but I'm having a hard time justifying the price with that seat so I'm not sure what I'm going to do.I figure it would be just the ticket if you leave a couple cheap ladder section is the tree and then hike in with one section attached to that stand.


----------



## dougell

13third said:


> Fap I use nothing but climbing stands. I prefer the old Loggy Bayous over ANYTHING else. I don’t use the climbing aid, just bear hug the tree to climb and descend. They weigh a whopping 12 pounds and pack almost practically flat. I have a summit razor also but it weighs 22 pounds and is much more of a hassle to sit up and take down. With my Loggy I can get to the tree I want to climb and have it locked on the tree and climbing up in about one minute. There are guys that will tell you they can carry sticks and a lock on in and be up a tree faster than you can with a climber, I find that EXTREMELY hard to believe and I’m sure that route is much louder to set up and heavier to carry in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a couple loggy bayous years ago.I bought a safety strap from bowhunters warehouse that looped around the tree.It had hand loops in it and also connected to your safety belt.Rather than hugging the tree,you just pulled yourself up with the strap,similar to doing a pull up.It was pretty slick and saved you from sliding back down the tree when the stand decided to unexpectedly descend.They were good stands at the time but I'll take a LW over a Loggy bayou any day.


----------



## vonfoust

fap1800 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I have become what you call a bit of a Sally when it comes to heights over the years. Lol! When I first started bowhunting at 16 by myself, I had a Summit Viper. I managed just fine it, but one hunt the thing let go when I was climbing up. I was probably 15 feet up or so. Took a ride down and came away unscathed, luckily. That scared the the you know what out of me. Gave up climbers altogether until last year. I found an XOP hand climber and gave that a go. I couldn't manage much more than 10 feet. Struggled mightily just to turnaround and sit even though I was tethered to the tree with a harness and line. I do fine with permanent sticks and M25s so that's the reason for going to a mobile hang on setup.


That's why you go up in the dark. And turn off the light as you go up. Then when it gets light you either realize you went really high, or are 5 ft off the ground :wink:


----------



## jlh42581

I run two setups... XOP Vanish and a Saddle/Predator or ROS

I dont own a climber. I bought one a few years back, used it three times and it hung in my garage then i sold it.


----------



## yetihunter1

fap1800 said:


> Curious how many of you guys run mobile stand setups? Looking at maybe investing in one...something like the XOP Vanish. My private spots have been pretty chitty the last two seasons, particularly this year. I've only had one decent buck on camera and that was during the rut. Only buck I had in shooting distance was a small mutant that I passed in early October. I'm thinking I'm going to try more public up north and going after sika in MD has me really intrigued after someone on here posted about them recently (13third, maybe?).


I have a summit viper climber and run and XOP Vanish with LW sticks. Both are nice, both have draw backs. Climber is easy but bulky. When going in tight spots it sticks out off you and can get hung up so you make a little more noise. It also makes more noise when climbing the tree. No matter how careful I am I will scrape bark. On the plus side, the ease of it is unbeatable. I can be up a tree in a few minutes ready to hunt, as long as its a straight tree.

The XOP Vanish is great too, a little heavier with sticks strapped on but holds tighter to the body and doesn't get hunt up as much. Its a lot quieter to put on if you take your time, but alas, if you take your time it takes more time. I normally run on strap or the quick connect bracket and then cam lock the stand. I practiced with it this past summer and then hunted exclusively with it this year just to get the hang of it. I loved the fact that I could climb trees with multiple branches but I also learned I had to change my layering system because the more branches, the more work, the more sweat. But if you find a spot that you have to be to get the deer with no straight trees, its definitely worth it.

In the future, depending on where I am hunting or if I hunt with anyone will dictate which stand I use . I bring new hunters with me sometimes (3 different ones this year) and I always stick them in the climber for ease and comfort which means I am using the hang on.


----------



## dougell

The downfalls of the climber would go away if you used a LW climber.It would be less bulky than any hangon and sticks and you can set it up and climb with it in complete silence.Summits are more comfortable but a LW sit and climb with a hazmore net seat is plenty comfortable for several hours.You also have the advantage of being able to shoot sitting down.Probably 90% of the deer I kill I do so without standing.


----------



## fap1800

I'm probably going to roll with a lightweight hang on and sticks simply because climbers and me don't mix. Perhaps a bar around the hand climber might make feel a bit better, but it's doubtful. Thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## jacobh

Leave stocks and hang brackets and use a Millenium m100. I’m not big into heights but feel more comfortable in that stand then any climber or other stand


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Leave stocks and hang brackets and use a Millenium m100. I’m not big into heights but feel more comfortable in that stand then any climber or other stand


I guess everyone is different.I have an M100 and while I really like it,I think it's a slight pain to get onto the platform from a stick because the side of the seat sticks out so far.I feel way more comfortable climbing with a climber than I do stepping onto a platform from a stick,not that I really mind that.I have a couple cheap big dog stands.They have a seat similar to a Millenium but they also have arm rests.It's kind of a PIA stepping onto the platform because those armrests are always in the way.


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> The downfalls of the climber would go away if you used a LW climber.It would be less bulky than any hangon and sticks and you can set it up and climb with it in complete silence.Summits are more comfortable but a LW sit and climb with a hazmore net seat is plenty comfortable for several hours.You also have the advantage of being able to shoot sitting down.Probably 90% of the deer I kill I do so without standing.


Trust me I would make the switch but if my wife caught me walking out the door with a new stand she didn't recognize, and knowing how much they cost, I would be getting mounted on the wall....


----------



## full moon64

yetihunter1 said:


> Trust me I would make the switch but if my wife caught me walking out the door with a new stand she didn't recognize, and knowing how much they cost, I would be getting mounted on the wall....


just total improved my state game land set up...14.5 lbs belt for under seat,,,too help improve climb


----------



## jacobh

Well just heard that They did tests on EHD deer from pa and they’re claiming a mineral they lack causes them not to beable to fight off the disease. They’re now selling mineral blocks with this mineral. Supposedly the dept of agriculture is spreading these blocks around hard hit areas. Guess we will see


----------



## Mathias

I’d be curious to hear what these blocks are comprised of.....


----------



## Mathias

The EHD mortality rate can be amplified by anything that serves to congregate deer, such as supplemental feeding, and placement of salt or mineral blocks. Hmmmmm


----------



## jacobh

No clue just going by what i was told tonight. I believe the PGC did a seminar at French creek outfitters. They now informed me tonight about this mineral block. Said they’re told the deer tested lack a mineral that helps fight the disease. Not sure just passing on what I heard to see if others heard anything. I think cwd is spread that way not EHD but could be wrong


----------



## Mathias

jacobh said:


> No clue just going by what i was told tonight. I believe the PGC did a seminar at French creek outfitters. They now informed me tonight about this mineral block. Said they’re told the deer tested lack a mineral that helps fight the disease. Not sure just passing on what I heard to see if others heard anything. I think cwd is spread that way not EHD but could be wrong


I copied that quote from a Pa article. 
Be interesting to see what they come up with.


----------



## fap1800

Anyone venturing out for the last day? Winds should be slightly out of the west tomorrow morning and relatively calm. May as well give it a go. Only takes one. Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

fap1800 said:


> Oh, no...what happened to Nick?! Playing in the basement again? Lol!


Say it ain't so man! Nicko, quit playing with the politico junkies. Joe, any way you can get him 'PA thread privileges only'? :teeth:


----------



## vonfoust

fap1800 said:


> Anyone venturing out for the last day? Winds should be slightly out of the west tomorrow morning and relatively calm. May as well give it a go. Only takes one. Lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Venturing out, but not for deer. Taking 'my damn dog' to see if we can find a bird. He'll be 'her dog' by the time we get back home, get a bath, and he's content to lay on her lap watching TV. An aquaintence is buying a bunch of birds to train his dog Sunday too so I get to run him when we are done. Should be 'her dog' for a day or so, maybe. Sometimes I can wear him out enough to challenge 'the best dog ever', but he's retired now so it's tough to compete with a 70# lap dog for her affections, trust me, I know.:wink: 

I can see 2B from my house, and I have tags, just done with deer by this time of year. Good luck!


----------



## Billy H

jacobh said:


> No clue just going by what i was told tonight. I believe the PGC did a seminar at French creek outfitters. They now informed me tonight about this mineral block. Said they’re told the deer tested lack a mineral that helps fight the disease. Not sure just passing on what I heard to see if others heard anything. I think cwd is spread that way not EHD but could be wrong


Is there a link to any information on this lack of mineral and what the biologists are saying?


----------



## fap1800

vonfoust said:


> Venturing out, but not for deer. Taking 'my damn dog' to see if we can find a bird. He'll be 'her dog' by the time we get back home, get a bath, and he's content to lay on her lap watching TV. An aquaintence is buying a bunch of birds to train his dog Sunday too so I get to run him when we are done. Should be 'her dog' for a day or so, maybe. Sometimes I can wear him out enough to challenge 'the best dog ever', but he's retired now so it's tough to compete with a 70# lap dog for her affections, trust me, I know.:wink:
> 
> I can see 2B from my house, and I have tags, just done with deer by this time of year. Good luck!


Sounds like a good day to me! And I know all about 70# lap dogs. Lol!

I probably should have just stayed in bed. Jumped a number of deer by the stand on the way in. Sounds like popping a bag of chips with each step.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Billy I heard it from the people at French creek outfitters


----------



## nick060200

Wrapped the season up today with a doe.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> The EHD mortality rate can be amplified by anything that serves to congregate deer, such as supplemental feeding, and placement of salt or mineral blocks. Hmmmmm


If they are placed in wet muddy puddles in the spring yes, but in the winter no. EHD isn't passed deer to deer, its passed by midges the live in the muddy puddles deer congregate at in times of drought. They fly up the nose or mouth of the deer thus infecting it. The midges are killed off after the first frost so I think we are ok on the EHD front. Now if we have CWD in the area that's a whole new ballgame.....


----------



## yetihunter1

vonfoust said:


> Say it ain't so man! Nicko, quit playing with the politico junkies. Joe, any way you can get him 'PA thread privileges only'? :teeth:


Hahaha, talked to him last night and he is on a one week vaca for raging in the basement a bit to hard...


----------



## yetihunter1

vonfoust said:


> Say it ain't so man! Nicko, quit playing with the politico junkies. Joe, any way you can get him 'PA thread privileges only'? :teeth:


Hahaha, talked to him last night and he is on a one week vaca for raging in the basement a bit to hard...


----------



## fap1800

Great job, Nick. Nice way to close out the season. Unfortunately I wasn't so lucky. The property owner said he had 12 deer right in his yard yesterday morning so of course I go to the stand that puts me in a good spot and jump deer walking in this morning. Sat until 9 and called it quits. Nada. It's been a tough two years with no bow kills. I passed a couple early on in the season so I only have myself to blame in that regard, but my so called best spot has put up goose eggs two years in a row now during the rut. Highlight of the year was being able to witness my 9 year old son take his first deer. So it was a win. Already looking forward to next year. Gonna change it up and do some trips to public to get some different perspectives. My buddy and I already have some good intel for water elk in MD. I've been saying it for a few years now, but next year is the time to take a stab at the northern tier with a bow.


----------



## Billy H

yetihunter1 said:


> Hahaha, talked to him last night and he is on a one week vaca for raging in the basement a bit to hard...


You can’t win in the A&E section. All the worlds problems get solved there on a daily basis.


----------



## jacobh

http://adventures.everybodyshops.com/targeted-shooting-reveals-no-sick-deer/


Here’s a interesting article a buddy just sent me. Read it. May open some eyes


----------



## Ebard22

After reading the thread Nicko got banned for I don't think I'll ever spend anytime in that section of this website. I've Never seen someone get banned without actually saying anything derogatory before. With that being said. If it ever quits snowing I would like to check cameras and look for some sheds someday.


----------



## fap1800

Ebard22 said:


> After reading the thread Nicko got banned for I don't think I'll ever spend anytime in that section of this website. I've Never seen someone get banned without actually saying anything derogatory before. With that being said. If it ever quits snowing I would like to check cameras and look for some sheds someday.


Usually when you're banned, the comment that got you banned is removed by the mods.


----------



## Billy H

Tag soup for me this year!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Tag soup for me this year!


Same here


----------



## full moon64

12-Ringer said:


> Same here


me too I'm ok with it,I choose too work ,3 times i went,saw deer two out three times state game lands,

,scouted today found doe and buck bedding..put two camera up on entrance or exit,,,will see after awhile..
I been watching Dan Infalt you tube,,got me going in right direction,,him and I think alike


----------



## Charman03

nick060200 said:


> Wrapped the season up today with a doe.


Nice. Bb or doe fawn?


----------



## nick060200

Charman03 said:


> Nice. Bb or doe fawn?


It was actually a small buck that shed its antlers. I thought it was a button when I shot. But good size for the freezer. I quartered it and hung it in the fridge today. It was pretty lean. Hardly any fat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> http://adventures.everybodyshops.com/targeted-shooting-reveals-no-sick-deer/
> 
> 
> Here’s a interesting article a buddy just sent me. Read it. May open some eyes


What is it that you find interesting Scott?I'm not a CWD expert.In fact,I'm not sure is anyone is,even the scientists.It's a very difficult situation without any easy solutions.I have a little bit on insight on the situation on SGL 87.I have a good friend who works for the food and cover so he was one of the guys filling the feeders for that cull and hauling the dead deer away.The WCO who killed the buck that summer is a personal friend of mine as is the WCO who was in charge of overseeing the CWD plan in this area.I can tell you that a lot of misinformation was put out there.


----------



## dougell

I'll give you a little background on this situation so you can get an idea of how crappy it really is.SGL 87 was a smaller game land around here but it was bordered by a huge piece of property(13k +acres)owned by Georgia Pacific.It was actually a huge lease called the Black hills.I belonged to it for years but only ever used it to hunt turkeys,even though it was a great place for deer.Probably 7 or 8 years ago,the PGC acquired it and it was a gem for sportsman.Since Georgia Pacific still owned the timer rights,it was logged heavily and there were clearcuts all over the place.There were also regenerating strip jobs that provided excellent habit for small game and pheasants.Surrounding this area is a bunch of Amish farms,many of which raised deer.Three or 4 years ago a deer died and tested positive on an Amish deer farm a few miles from there.These people buy and trade deer amongst themselves all the time.Within a year,all the deer farms were empty.We can speculate all day but i'm 100% positive that the majority of those deer,some obviously cwd positive,were simply released.Why do I say that?I have a customer who killed a 10 point in rifle season that still had the hole in it's ear from the tag.It was later confirmed to be captive.All of the sudden,a year or two later,our WCO kills a buck during the summer that tested positive.That deer was confirmed to be a wild deer so it contracted the disease from another deer.One other road kill in this disease management area tested positive but it was killed near another deer farm several miles away and probably not connected to this area.Last year the PGC DMAP'd a huge area that ran all the way to I80 to get hunters to kill as many deer as possible and offered free testing.They also brought in the USDA to perform a cull,killing 126 deer.Non of the tested deer tested positive last year.In order to test a deer,they have to test the brain.There's no way to test a live deer.It can take years to manifest so a deer can actually have it but not test positive.That same deer can be spreading it all over the place.I'm positive this disease just showed up so it will take a while before more diseased deer start testing positive.All the while though,they're spreading it.An area once a gem to hunters will soon be a wasteland and we can all thank the deer farming industry and the spineless legislators who took jurisdiction away from the PGC and handed it over to the Pa dept of Agriculture.


----------



## j.d.m.

At the rate it's going, and the lack of ACTUAL knowledge we have on this issue, it will only be a matter of time before the whole state is a cwd area. It doesn't help that the Amish don't seem to care about wildlife management. They only care about what they need at the moment. They don't seem to have respect for animals either. We had a gem, and I mean a bow hunters paradise of a pice of land to hunt around here. The year after it was opened to bow hunting, our awesome game commission did an article on it in their pa game news books they print, and titled it "This years bow hunting hot spot". That year, the Amish came up in vans full, and I'm not exaggerating, multiple vans full, had groups of 25, and did drives to push the deer onto game lands, and slaughtered them. Now your lucky to see one or 2 sets of tracks here and there.


----------



## dougell

Again,I'm no expert on CWD and have no strong opinions on the correct course of action.I'd like to see it contained but I don't see how that's even possible because the prions never leave the soil.A lot of people up here are outraged because the plan is to essentially kill almost every deer in that immediate area to keep it from spreading.Another concern is the elk herd.The traditional elk range is about a 35 minute drive north of I80,while this diseased deer was killed about 30 minutes or so south of I80.That doesn't sound like a big deal but there's a persistent herd of elk that hangs out right at I80.Once the rut starts,those bulls head right back up to the heart of the elk range.As a result,they're killing any elk that crosses I80.They don't walk those elk getting infected and then spreading it to the traditional elk range. That's working people up as well.I could be wrong but I think they've only killed about two bulls so far.In any event,this is a nightmare for the PGC and hunters alike.


----------



## dougell

Not to turn this into an Amish bash fest but you're right j.d.m.They're like a bunch of locusts.I've seen it myself.I have a retired customer of mine who hauls the Amish.He's always bugging me to take him hunting.Not a chance.


----------



## jacobh

I find it interesting that they killed 126 deer in under 4 miles and didn’t find any signs of CWD yet say they’re going to do more kills even though there is zero signs of it. Why continue to kill them if u have zero evidence??





dougell said:


> What is it that you find interesting Scott?I'm not a CWD expert.In fact,I'm not sure is anyone is,even the scientists.It's a very difficult situation without any easy solutions.I have a little bit on insight on the situation on SGL 87.I have a good friend who works for the food and cover so he was one of the guys filling the feeders for that cull and hauling the dead deer away.The WCO who killed the buck that summer is a personal friend of mine as is the WCO who was in charge of overseeing the CWD plan in this area.I can tell you that a lot of misinformation was put out there.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> I find it interesting that they killed 126 deer and didn’t find any signs of CWD yet say they’re going to do more kills even though there is zero signs of it. Why continue to kill them if u have zero evidence??


Because it can take several years for an infected deer to actually test positive,all the while they're spreading it.Our WCO killed a wild buck that had the symptoms and tested positive.There's more out there for sure.Once more deer start testing positive,it will start to snowball.The one disease management only had two or so the first year they tested.Two or three years later,they had 75 test positive in the wild.


----------



## jacobh

Yea I’m sure it’s a mess. I just don’t see how killing them is going to help. I’m sure there’s no good solution but heck they may as well kill every deer then?? They’re killing unaffected deer now I’m sure so when does it stop?


----------



## fap1800

I don't understand why we don't have mandatory testing in the WMAs where the disease is present. Sure, it's an inconvenience, but that's the only way you can effectively get an idea of how quickly it's spreading. I shot my buck in IL in a CWD county. They have mandatory check stations. Drive your deer in and if you're not mounting it they ask you if they can sample. Cut open the neck, sample some gland, take a sample from the spinal chord and age the deer. Out in 15 minutes. Besides, you get to see what other nice bucks are coming in.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Yea I’m sure it’s a mess. I just don’t see how killing them is going to help. I’m sure there’s no good solution but heck they may as well kill every deer then?? They’re killing unaffected deer now I’m sure so when does it stop?


That's the bad thing Scott,it doesn't stop once it rears it's ugly head.If you don't kill them,it will just spread like wildfire but it's gonna spread regardless.Then what happens?I really don't know.


----------



## dougell

fap1800 said:


> I don't understand why we don't have mandatory testing in the WMAs where the disease is present. Sure, it's an inconvenience, but that's the only way you can effectively get an idea of how quickly it's spreading. I shot my buck in IL in a CWD county. They have mandatory check stations. Drive your deer in and if you're not mounting it they ask you if they can sample. Cut open the neck, sample some gland, take a sample from the spinal chord and age the deer. Out in 15 minutes. Besides, you get to see what other nice bucks are coming in.


Cost is the reason.They already know where it's present.Over time I guess they sample enough to be statistically accurate.


----------



## jacobh

Doug I can agree with ya. Just seemed strange when u read it. Like a I said I know there’s no good way to handle it. Just sucks for sure


----------



## dougell

This is what you have to realize.Many of those tested deer could have had it.They just didn't have it long enough to test positive.That's one of the reasons it's such a challenge.More will be showing up over the next couple of years and it will keep getting worse.It will be interesting to see what they found this year.Are they going about it the right way?That I don't know.I do know that the WCO's in this area are literally sick about it.


----------



## dougell

Here you go Scott.This is the report from last year.I think they found 1 or 2 in 2012.Last year in that in that unit,they found 75.Think about that for a second.It takes a while for the deer to test positive but it spirals out of control before they can get a handle on it.

CWD sampling in 2017

In 2017, the Pennsylvania Game Commission tested 7,910 free-ranging deer and 128 elk for CWD. More than half of these deer – 4,753 – were associated with DMAs 2 and 3. Samples from 3,304 deer from DMA 2 and 1,449 deer from DMA 3 were tested.

And only within or near these DMAs did free-ranging deer test positive.

With the additional 78 CWD-positives, a total of 125 free-ranging CWD-positive deer have been detected in Pennsylvania since 2012 – all of them within DMAs 2 and 3.


----------



## dougell

Read that last senetence.Since 2012,only 125 have tested positive in the state.However,last year 75 of them were just in the one unit.That's scary.


----------



## John_pro

I’m surprised we have never had an elk test positive for CWD. I’m sure it’s probably only a matter of time unfortunately


----------



## noclueo2

Got the call from my taxidermist that my deer was finished, before deer season was even over! First year using this guy, used to waiting a year or more. I think he did a very nice job, I would recommend him to any one in the south east area of the state.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

There's no cwd present up around the elk range as of yet.Every case of CWD in the wild has been in the vicinity of deer farms that had deer test positive.There hasn't been any captive deer show up positive in that part of the state as of yet.Last year two captive deer with tags in their ears were running around.The PGC jumped right on it and shot both of them within a couple of days.Both tested negative.This concerns me because it's in my back yard.I live about 2 miles north of I80.For the past 10 years,I've strictly hunted north of I80 and it hasn't crossed the interstate yet.


----------



## fap1800

This was posted in a separate thread on CWD earlier. It's a long listen, but there's some interesting information being shared that makes you think, "uh oh..." One of which is that if a CWD positive deer urinates/deficates on a plant, the prions chemically bond to the plant (fact), which could potentially spread the disease. Think about that from an ag perspective. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3s6p2UP57Q


----------



## dougell

It's scary and there's still way too much that is unknown.


----------



## 12-Ringer

noclueo2 said:


> Got the call from my taxidermist that my deer was finished, before deer season was even over! First year using this guy, used to waiting a year or more. I think he did a very nice job, I would recommend him to any one in the south east area of the state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



Who did it?

I agree, nice work.

Joe


----------



## noclueo2

12-Ringer said:


> Who did it?
> 
> I agree, nice work.
> 
> Joe


Evan Hendricks, works out of Carversville pa.

Telephone # 267-885-8248

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

noclueo2 said:


> Evan Hendricks, works out of Carversville pa.
> 
> Telephone # 267-885-8248
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


He did a nice job! Congrats.


----------



## dougell

https://www.ldnews.com/story/sports...son-pennsylvania-hunting-outdoors/2474513002/

Looks like a saturday opener and semis for big game got preliminary approval.I also heard from a reliable source that the farm bureau voted in favor of sunday hunting.If that's true,we'll see it in the next two years.


----------



## full moon64

dougell said:


> https://www.ldnews.com/story/sports...son-pennsylvania-hunting-outdoors/2474513002/
> 
> Looks like a saturday opener and semis for big game got preliminary approval.I also heard from a reliable source that the farm bureau voted in favor of sunday hunting.If that's true,we'll see it in the next two years.


Pulling bow up on that opener...for gun


----------



## full moon64

question on Sunday hunting,,,,if it passes,Is that only on private land?or state game lands too?


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> https://www.ldnews.com/story/sports...son-pennsylvania-hunting-outdoors/2474513002/
> 
> Looks like a saturday opener and semis for big game got preliminary approval.I also heard from a reliable source that the farm bureau voted in favor of sunday hunting.If that's true,we'll see it in the next two years.


What do you mean by 'voted in favor of Sunday hunting'? Last I heard they were 'neutral' if/when the new legislation from Laughlin passes.


----------



## 12-Ringer

and the wheels on the bus.....


----------



## vonfoust

vonfoust said:


> What do you mean by 'voted in favor of Sunday hunting'? Last I heard they were 'neutral' if/when the new legislation from Laughlin passes.


I re-read that. I'm not challenging. I really have no idea how the Farm Bureau works.


----------



## dougell

full moon64 said:


> question on Sunday hunting,,,,if it passes,Is that only on private land?or state game lands too?


The legislature hasn't voted on it yet.When they do,it stands a good chance of passing because the farm bureau was always the one stopping it.Now that they're on board,it will have a good chance of passing.If and when it does,all it will do is give the PGC regulatory authority over it.


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> I re-read that. I'm not challenging. I really have no idea how the Farm Bureau works.


The farm bureau has always staunchly opposed sunday hunting and they were the main reason it was never approved.Their membership recently voted in favor of it and that changes everything.


----------



## fap1800

My wife is gonna hate that when/if it passes. Lol!


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> The farm bureau has always staunchly opposed sunday hunting and they were the main reason it was never approved.Their membership recently voted in favor of it and that changes everything.


See I was always under the impression that the membership really didn't care much and the leadership was the ones steering that boat. At least the farmers I talk to had given me that impression. Anyway, good news.


----------



## dougell

Correct.The leadership wouldn't even sit down at the table and discuss it and they were the ones holding it back.This is good news.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Any news on Bear season changes?


----------



## Billy H

Farm bureau buys and sells politicians.


----------



## dougell

Exactly


----------



## dougell

HNTRDAVE said:


> Any news on Bear season changes?


I think the earlier 4 day season got preliminary approval.One positive thing,FO requirements have been simplified.Bow hunters don't need any at any time now.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler

The saturday start and sunday hunting is long over due. If you have kids that hunt it really doubles their days afield for them and anyone that works for a living.


----------



## muzzypower

Im in ny and think a saturday start is crap. Took away all the comraderie and traditions the weekend before the opener on monday. Now its rush rush just like everything else in life


----------



## full moon64

3d pinwheeler said:


> the saturday start and sunday hunting is long over due. If you have kids that hunt it really doubles their days afield for them and anyone that works for a living.


this^^^^


----------



## muzzypower

And it didn’t help with the kid thing in ny either. If youre a kid and want to hunt, you skip school. Been done for generations. Kids dont wanna hunt because of several bigger reasons


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler

muzzypower said:


> And it didn’t help with the kid thing in ny either. If youre a kid and want to hunt, you skip school. Been done for generations. Kids dont wanna hunt because of several bigger reasons


My kid wants to hunt but dad couldnt skip work to take him.


----------



## muzzypower

Ny season is way longer than pa tho, so not apples to apples


----------



## jacobh

NY goes longer the mid sept til mid to end of Jan? As u can see here guys are already arguing about this. This is why they’ll never pass it. No matter what happens It won’t be enough


----------



## Ebard22

I feel like I read in an interview with Laughlin that they're only asking for 5 Sunday's a year to try to actually get a yes vote.


----------



## jacobh

Md has some Sundays not every Sunday. I think a lot do that


----------



## PAbigbear

HNTRDAVE said:


> Any news on Bear season changes?



BLACK BEAR, ARCHERY (Statewide): Oct. 28-Nov. 9. Only 1 bear may be taken during the license year.

BLACK BEAR, MUZZLELOADER (Statewide): Oct. 19-26. Only 1 bear may be taken during the license year.

BLACK BEAR, SPECIAL FIREARMS (Statewide): Oct. 24-26, Junior and Senior License Holders, Mentored Youth Permit Holders, Disabled Person Permit (to use a vehicle) Holders, and Pennsylvania residents serving on active duty in U.S. Armed Services or in the U.S. Coast Guard.


----------



## fap1800

jacobh said:


> NY goes longer the mid sept til mid to end of Jan? As u can see here guys are already arguing about this. This is why they’ll never pass it. No matter what happens It won’t be enough


If I’m not mistaken, there’s no January season in NY outside of LI. I think the season ends before Christmas. Starts Oct 1 every year like PA, excluding special reg areas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

jacobh said:


> Md has some Sundays not every Sunday. I think a lot do that


I’ve been doing a lot reading on MD and looking through their regs. Lots of opportunities down there. My buddy and I are already planning a sika hunt for the eastern shore. Their Sunday hunting is country specific but still pretty liberal. Lots of public land too. Actually quite excited to give MD a try next year. My small private spots have run their course. I need to make more road trips north and south this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

I wish the bear season would be concurrent all of archery. Without fail I see one almost every year opening weekend.


----------



## CBB

As a manufacturing supervisor the Saturday opener will be much better for our work schedule. 

As a dad my daughter in college will be able to hunt opening day. She only managed to hunt 1 day last year. 

As a son, it will be great to have my dad with for daybreak opening day. Hes behind a couple other guys on the seniority list at his job and cant ever get the opening day off. He usually gets to the woods about 11am. Conversely he is always off that satirfay after Thanksgiving. 

It's a win for us. 

If you dont want to be rushed at camp, dont be. Stay at camp and wait til Monday to hunt.


----------



## 12-Ringer

cbb said:


> if you dont want to be rushed at camp, dont be. Stay at camp and wait til monday to hunt.


^^^yes^^^^and don't worry about the rest who are taking advantage of new opportunities.


----------



## dougell

I don't care one way or the other but I think it will negatively impact more people than it will help.


----------



## TauntoHawk

fap1800 said:


> I’ve been doing a lot reading on MD and looking through their regs. Lots of opportunities down there. My buddy and I are already planning a sika hunt for the eastern shore. Their Sunday hunting is country specific but still pretty liberal. Lots of public land too. Actually quite excited to give MD a try next year. My small private spots have run their course. I need to make more road trips north and south this year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The public open Sundays is all in the western unit that's one of the reasons I hunted over there this fall so I could get "whole weekends". Certainly lots to like about their set up down there, I like that they have plenty of bow only pieces of public as well as sign ins to keep from over crowding at many smaller sections. Not sure if I'll get tags again for the fall or not, might play it by when I kill a buck in PA again. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> I don't care one way or the other but I think it will negatively impact more people than it will help.


How so?


----------



## justinc535

PAbigbear said:


> BLACK BEAR, ARCHERY (Statewide): Oct. 28-Nov. 9. Only 1 bear may be taken during the license year.
> 
> BLACK BEAR, MUZZLELOADER (Statewide): Oct. 19-26. Only 1 bear may be taken during the license year.
> 
> BLACK BEAR, SPECIAL FIREARMS (Statewide): Oct. 24-26, Junior and Senior License Holders, Mentored Youth Permit Holders, Disabled Person Permit (to use a vehicle) Holders, and Pennsylvania residents serving on active duty in U.S. Armed Services or in the U.S. Coast Guard.


How did you find these dates? I couldn't seem to find the proposed dates anywhere. Is there any word if archery will run until Nov 16th since Thanksgiving is the 28th this year? Or are we getting boned and still ending the season the 9th/Veterans day? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Straw

I like the idea of a Saturday start. The majority of people in my area have the Friday after Thanksgiving off anyway. People will just have to alter their drinking schedule a little. Lol


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> How so?


Nothing scientific.I just see far more people screaming about the saturday opener so it appears that it will impact more people negatively.I see both sides though.Guys with low seniority at work may have a hard time getting the first day and a sat opener would help them.Many others would have a monkey wrench thrown into their Thanksgiving plans,especially if that's a big weekend at camp.Someone else brought up retail stores and they have a point.The weekend before opening day is a huge couple of days for many sporting good stores around here.Again,I'm basically neutral even though it would actually help me.I like to rifle hunt up at my brothers place in Wyoming county.I only take the first day off.To ride up there,hunt all day and then drive the 3.5 hours back monday night isn't worth it to me.With a saturday opener,I could head back on sunday without rushing and still have plenty of time to deal with a couple of dead deer.That's what we do on the first saturday now.That's just my perspective as I really don't feel that strongly,one way or the other.


----------



## jacobh

Doug I agree no matter what happens the commish is going to get a ear full. Same goes for Sundays. They don’t pass it they get screamed at they pass it they’ll get screamed at. To them they’re both a lose lose situation. People just are never happy. I don’t even hunt Pa with a gun. But Md opens Saturday after Thanksgiving so I leave Friday and hunt Saturday then I hunt Monday down there


----------



## TauntoHawk

dougell said:


> Nothing scientific.I just see far more people screaming about the saturday opener so it appears that it will impact more people negatively.I see both sides though.Guys with low seniority at work may have a hard time getting the first day and a sat opener would help them.Many others would have a monkey wrench thrown into their Thanksgiving plans,especially if that's a big weekend at camp.Someone else brought up retail stores and they have a point.The weekend before opening day is a huge couple of days for many sporting good stores around here.Again,I'm basically neutral even though it would actually help me.I like to rifle hunt up at my brothers place in Wyoming county.I only take the first day off.To ride up there,hunt all day and then drive the 3.5 hours back monday night isn't worth it to me.With a saturday opener,I could head back on sunday without rushing and still have plenty of time to deal with a couple of dead deer.That's what we do on the first saturday now.That's just my perspective as I really don't feel that strongly,one way or the other.


the guys that are complaining about this are the same ones that complained about bear season opening on a Saturday, and antler restrictions, and doe tag allocations every single season, and the youth hunt, and the muzzleloader doe week and so on and so on. While some of those are better ideas than others it's always the same "camp" that complains about every rule change simple because it's a change at some point we have to understand those people are never happy even if it benefits them.

I think this Saturdays thing is a great move and a move toward Sunday inclusion if you ask me. The new bear seasons.. Eh I can see some issues but I'm not completely apposed to it 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

The PGC will most likely get regulatory authority over sunday hunting in the next couple of years.How they deal with that will be full of controversy


----------



## 138104

I doubt I will hunt more if season opens Saturday for rifle and we get Sunday hunting. I will just use less time off from work.


----------



## dougell

TauntoHawk said:


> the guys that are complaining about this are the same ones that complained about bear season opening on a Saturday, and antler restrictions, and doe tag allocations every single season, and the youth hunt, and the muzzleloader doe week and so on and so on. While some of those are better ideas than others it's always the same "camp" that complains about every rule change simple because it's a change at some point we have to understand those people are never happy even if it benefits them.
> 
> I think this Saturdays thing is a great move and a move toward Sunday inclusion if you ask me. The new bear seasons.. Eh I can see some issues but I'm not completely apposed to it
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I would like to be able to at least hunt pheasants on sunday but otherwise,I really don't care about any of these changes.Hunting is dying such a fast death that really nothing impacts me.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler

TauntoHawk said:


> the guys that are complaining about this are the same ones that complained about bear season opening on a Saturday, and antler restrictions, and doe tag allocations every single season, and the youth hunt, and the muzzleloader doe week and so on and so on. While some of those are better ideas than others it's always the same "camp" that complains about every rule change simple because it's a change at some point we have to understand those people are never happy even if it benefits them.
> 
> I think this Saturdays thing is a great move and a move toward Sunday inclusion if you ask me. The new bear seasons.. Eh I can see some issues but I'm not completely apposed to it
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Nothing scientific.I just see far more people screaming about the saturday opener so it appears that it will impact more people negatively.I see both sides though.Guys with low seniority at work may have a hard time getting the first day and a sat opener would help them.Many others would have a monkey wrench thrown into their Thanksgiving plans,especially if that's a big weekend at camp.Someone else brought up retail stores and they have a point.The weekend before opening day is a huge couple of days for many sporting good stores around here.Again,I'm basically neutral even though it would actually help me.I like to rifle hunt up at my brothers place in Wyoming county.I only take the first day off.To ride up there,hunt all day and then drive the 3.5 hours back monday night isn't worth it to me.With a saturday opener,I could head back on sunday without rushing and still have plenty of time to deal with a couple of dead deer.That's what we do on the first saturday now.That's just my perspective as I really don't feel that strongly,one way or the other.


Makes sense....I think the Saturday opener will yield a higher first week harvest rate as there will likely be more in the woods moving them around. A large majority of the guys I know who have "bailed" on the opener had a rough time reconciling a day of hunting against a day out of work. This Saturday opener may get them to make the drive up on Friday (as most have that day off from work for the Thanksgiving Holiday), hunt Saturday and cruise on home Sunday. They get a day in the woods without missing a day of work and for others they'll add a day to the few they take off. I can tell you from first hand experience along the Northern Teir (Galeton - Coudersport) the woods are basically empty by Tuesday afternoon, with a majority of camps closed by Tuesday night. "Buck Week" isn't what it once was, that's for sure. I doubt a Saturday start will change that much, but it will likely get that two-day crew an extra day in the field and hopefully help local businesses. I know Tom said he turned away over 300 deer from his processing operation in Galeton this year; he just couldn't keep up; said he processed 600+ deer and 5 bear this past season. So folks are getting them.....

Joe


----------



## justinc535

I don't believe any gun hunter needs Sunday's now too. They are getting an extra Saturday. I don't care what anyone says, the deer herd is significantly declining around me and mature bucks are very hard to find. It's much easier to take a deer with a gun, it doesn't make sense to me why everyone is okay with them giving Sundays to guys mowing down deer 400 yards away plus an extra Saturday and then not extending an only 6 week archery season that you're forced out of the woods right in the middle of the rut. I'll never stand for more gun opportunities until archery season is fixed. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Makes sense....I think the Saturday opener will yield a higher first week harvest rate as there will likely be more in the woods moving them around. A large majority of the guys I know who have "bailed" on the opener had a rough time reconciling a day of hunting against a day out of work. This Saturday opener may get them to make the drive up on Friday (as most have that day off from work for the Thanksgiving Holiday), hunt Saturday and cruise on home Sunday. The get a day in the woods without missing a day of work and for others they'll add a day to the few they take off. I can tell you from first hand experience along the Northern Teir (Galeton - Coudersport) the woods are basically empty by Tuesday afternoon, with a majority of camps closed by Tuesday night. "Buck Week" isn't what it once was, that's for sure. I doubt a Saturday start will change that much, but it will likely get that two-day crew an extra day in the field and hopefully help local businesses. I know Tom said he trend away over 300 deer from his processing operation in Galeton this year; he just couldn't keep up; said he processed 600+ deer and 5 bear this past season. So folks are getting them.....
> 
> Joe


Valid points.I guess that's where the demographics of two different areas of Pa differ greatly.A lot of small businesses around here shut down for the first day and none of the schools are open on the first day.It really is an official holiday around here.I'm strictly going completely on what I see with on-line polls.Most polls appear to be heavily against a saturday opener.I'm not sure if I think the harvest will increase.When they changed the bear opener to saturday,more people bought tags but partcipation during the week went way down.


----------



## 12-Ringer

justinc535 said:


> I don't believe any gun hunter needs Sunday's now too. They are getting an extra Saturday. I don't care what anyone says, the deer herd is significantly declining around me and mature bucks are very hard to find. It's much easier to take a deer with a gun, it doesn't make sense to me why everyone is okay with them giving Sundays to guys mowing down deer 400 yards away plus an extra Saturday and then not extending an only 6 week archery season that you're forced out of the woods right in the middle of the rut. I'll never stand for more gun opportunities until archery season is fixed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Interested in what you think needs to be fixed in the archery seasons?

Joe


----------



## justinc535

12-Ringer said:


> Interested in what you think needs to be fixed in the archery seasons?
> 
> Joe


I truly believe that our season ends before the rut peak. For a place so steeped in tradition, I think that archers should be allowed in the woods the entire month of November. It seems like everyone is so concerned about Sundays, that they completely forget that mature bucks are wandering aimlessly to find the unbred does the week after our season ends. I get it, people are only catering to the person that hunts twice a year on weekends and pulls a trigger on a 1 or 2 year old buck to keep hunters and kids in the woods. But if they are so concerned about pleasing the young hunting crowd, why do archers opinions fall outside that bucket just because we have less hunters, our archery tags generate revenue too. We aren't the ones who are knocking down more deer than we have tags and it's (obviously) much more difficult for us to do so. I just have a passionate stance that the guys that take it most seriously, spend the most time in the woods, and generally do the right thing are punished by taking them out of the woods in the hot peak of November. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

justinc535 said:


> I truly believe that our season ends before the rut peak. For a place so steeped in tradition, I think that archers should be allowed in the woods the entire month of November. It seems like everyone is so concerned about Sundays, that they completely forget that mature bucks are wandering aimlessly to find the unbred does the week after our season ends. I get it, people are only catering to the person that hunts twice a year on weekends and pulls a trigger on a 1 or 2 year old buck to keep hunters and kids in the woods. But if they are so concerned about pleasing the young hunting crowd, why do archers opinions fall outside that bucket just because we have less hunters, our archery tags generate revenue too. We aren't the ones who are knocking down more deer than we have tags and it's (obviously) much more difficult for us to do so. I just have a passionate stance that the guys that take it most seriously, spend the most time in the woods, and generally do the right thing are punished by taking them out of the woods in the hot peak of November.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I'm curious where you hunt. Your location says Pittsburgh, so that's 2B and a special reg area where the archery season is open right up until gun season. I don't know 2B, but I'm assuming that it's very similar to 5D in that the area is not very rural therefore primarily divided up into small parcels. I hunt small tracts here in 5D...5, 12 and 20 acre tracts. A 3.5 bulk is about as mature as they get where I am due to neighboring hunting pressure. Nature of the beast. 

I agree with you that the rest of the state should be able to hunt through the end of November, however I'm not exactly sure what the PGC's reasoning is behind that. Perhaps to allow the deer a chance to breed without any pressure? I'm not sure it's to placate gun hunters.


----------



## 12-Ringer

justinc535 said:


> I truly believe that our season ends before the rut peak. For a place so steeped in tradition, I think that archers should be allowed in the woods the entire month of November. It seems like everyone is so concerned about Sundays, that they completely forget that mature bucks are wandering aimlessly to find the unbred does the week after our season ends. I get it, people are only catering to the person that hunts twice a year on weekends and pulls a trigger on a 1 or 2 year old buck to keep hunters and kids in the woods. But if they are so concerned about pleasing the young hunting crowd, why do archers opinions fall outside that bucket just because we have less hunters, our archery tags generate revenue too. We aren't the ones who are knocking down more deer than we have tags and it's (obviously) much more difficult for us to do so. I just have a passionate stance that the guys that take it most seriously, spend the most time in the woods, and generally do the right thing are punished by taking them out of the woods in the hot peak of November.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



I can appreciate your passion and your concern, I'd be curious if you're considering PA as a Commonwealth or just your immediate area. This past year PA offered continuous archery opportunities from 9/15 through 12/8, and again from 12/26 through 1/26 (101 huntable days). One might have to drive a bit to visit one of the 3 regulated WMU's that offer the extensions, but the resident opportunity is certainly available. I certainly understand the frustration that some of this time is overlapped with firearms, but to suggest there are not enough "prime-time" opportunities in PA is just not accurate. Am I misunderstanding your concern?

Joe


----------



## justinc535

fap1800 said:


> I'm curious where you hunt. Your location says Pittsburgh, so that's 2B and a special reg area where the archery season is open right up until gun season. I don't know 2B, but I'm assuming that it's very similar to 5D in that the area is not very rural therefore primarily divided up into small parcels. I hunt small tracts here in 5D...5, 12 and 20 acre tracts. A 3.5 bulk is about as mature as they get where I am due to neighboring hunting pressure. Nature of the beast.
> 
> I agree with you that the rest of the state should be able to hunt through the end of November, however I'm not exactly sure what the PGC's reasoning is behind that. Perhaps to allow the deer a chance to breed without any pressure? I'm not sure it's to placate gun hunters.


Oh no, I absolutely agree, I don't think it's to get behind gun hunters either and help them push for the items on their agends, I just think it's being ignored in addition, and bow hunters should be fighting on a more beneficial agenda. But I hunt 2E and 2C. The land I know of in 2B is loaded up and pressured just as you've said and I like to escape the suburban/urban life when I hunt. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

If I’m not mistaken they added 2 weeks to archery already and now that’s not good enough already. These are my points. No matter what happens people are going to be u happy. By the way around me bucks we’re chasing beginning of November




justinc535 said:


> I truly believe that our season ends before the rut peak. For a place so steeped in tradition, I think that archers should be allowed in the woods the entire month of November. It seems like everyone is so concerned about Sundays, that they completely forget that mature bucks are wandering aimlessly to find the unbred does the week after our season ends. I get it, people are only catering to the person that hunts twice a year on weekends and pulls a trigger on a 1 or 2 year old buck to keep hunters and kids in the woods. But if they are so concerned about pleasing the young hunting crowd, why do archers opinions fall outside that bucket just because we have less hunters, our archery tags generate revenue too. We aren't the ones who are knocking down more deer than we have tags and it's (obviously) much more difficult for us to do so. I just have a passionate stance that the guys that take it most seriously, spend the most time in the woods, and generally do the right thing are punished by taking them out of the woods in the hot peak of November.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Me, I’m just happy to hunt!


----------



## jacobh

A friend of mine sent me a video of some of the meeting on Sunday hunting and other things. Some idiot goes up in front of them and tells them that if Sunday hunting isn’t past this year “sparks are gonna fly”!!! LOL great way to try to get something from someone


----------



## 12-Ringer

My issue remains the same....a personal commitment...there is no reason to complain about opportunities in a State that offers as many as PA does. I'll be the first to admit that having PRIME access, 15-mins from my office, 45-mins from my home, for 23 years left me totally unprepared for what I faced trying to establish a public presence. YES, I do have access to more than 2k private acres, 4.5 hours away and yes a bigger commitment on my part to those properties or to the deep dives into public land parcels is likely what I needed to do this year. Instead, I invested COUNTLESS hours on networking, door knocking, letter writing, etc...and while a few places looked promising, they never panned out. There is where I failed; uncharacteristically, I let those frustrations spill over and wipe out my typical levels of enthusiasm. Even awas invited by a few of you to join you on a hunt and found some reason not to go (again very atypical on my part). Driving home everyday seeing no less than 30-40 deer a night, on grounds that I cannot access; fueled those frustrations. In my immediate area there are some GREAT deer on public land parcels, I made the wrong commitment this year and ate tag soup. I have a few irons already in the fire for 2019, time will see if they fame out or rage on.



Joe


----------



## dougell

fap1800 said:


> I'm curious where you hunt. Your location says Pittsburgh, so that's 2B and a special reg area where the archery season is open right up until gun season. I don't know 2B, but I'm assuming that it's very similar to 5D in that the area is not very rural therefore primarily divided up into small parcels. I hunt small tracts here in 5D...5, 12 and 20 acre tracts. A 3.5 bulk is about as mature as they get where I am due to neighboring hunting pressure. Nature of the beast.
> 
> I agree with you that the rest of the state should be able to hunt through the end of November, however I'm not exactly sure what the PGC's reasoning is behind that. Perhaps to allow the deer a chance to breed without any pressure? I'm not sure it's to placate gun hunters.


The reason is purely political.Muzzleloader hunters have been asking for a crack at bucks during the rut for years and they never got it.The rifle only hunters threw a fit when archers got two weeks in the rut.If archer got two more weeks,both groups would throw a fit.


----------



## dougell

Mathias said:


> Me, I’m just happy to hunt!


Same here.


----------



## jacobh

^^^ Doug is exactly right!!! Never gonna be good enough for the Pa hunter


----------



## dougell

It's tough to make 750k guys happy at the same time.


----------



## fap1800

Speaking of making guys happy...I'd like to see an early season, say late August, so I can shoot a buck in velvet. :wink:



That's a joke, BTW. Just in case the winky emoticon wasn't enough.


----------



## jacobh

I’d be fine with that in our area FAP bucks only in early season does not til mid October


----------



## Billy H

I guess I fit into the complainer group. Saturday start doesn’t bother me a bit and I could care less about bear hunting, mainly because it really doesn’t effect my area much. Nonissue for me. I’ll never be happy with what goes on with doe tags in the special regulations,, that alone effects every hunter that hunts there. Also think the no Sunday hunting is more than ridiculous. There really is no biological basis for either of those two issues. One they just want to kill as many as they can do to human contact, the other is just a senseless blue law. But you can’t have everything you want.


----------



## dougell

True.Just hunt and make the best of it.


----------



## goathillinpa

I hunt suburbia 2B and you could never put a dent in the deer here. To many patches of woods for them to escape to that you cannot access.


----------



## full moon64

just open Sunday hunting,and when you buy your license just give everyone 1 doe Permit ONLY..no unlimited doe bull crap


----------



## dougell

full moon64 said:


> just open Sunday hunting,and when you buy your license just give everyone 1 doe Permit ONLY..no unlimited doe bull crap


You can't do that statewide.There's nowhere near enough doe getting shot in this part of the state.It would be a disaster in 2 years if you limited what few hunters are out there to one doe.My son and I killed doe in 2 different WMU's and 4 different DMAP units.I'm willing to bet that they were the only deer killed in some of these spots and we didn't scratch the surface of what's out there.


----------



## jacobh

Chase em down our way Doug.... it’s harder to find a doe then it is a buck down here


----------



## full moon64

dougell said:


> You can't do that statewide.There's nowhere near enough doe getting shot in this part of the state.It would be a disaster in 2 years if you limited what few hunters are out there to one doe.My son and I killed doe in 2 different WMU's and 4 different DMAP units.I'm willing to bet that they were the only deer killed in some of these spots and we didn't scratch the surface of what's out there.


its better then it is,this idea


----------



## dougell

I think it's getting out of hand up here again and people are still complaining about no deer.I did nothing but push deer to my son all rifle season.We never saw a boot print in the spots we hunted and didn't have a single day where we each saw less than 20/25 deer.That's hunting several different spots in a day but we never hunted a single place without seeing multiple deer.We hunted the first saturday in 3C and actually lost track of how many deer we saw.We never saw a single person or heard a close shot.My 13 year old kid killed at least one deer every single day we hunted except 1 afternoon in archery season.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats nick060200...on getting some venison for the freezer.

Nice buck and mount noclueo2. Had the thought to have one done on occasion but never did...have a few turkey mounts though.



jacobh said:


> If I’m not mistaken they added 2 weeks to archery already and now that’s not good enough already. These are my points. *No matter what happens people are going to be u happy.* By the way around me bucks we’re chasing beginning of November





dougell said:


> It's tough to make 750k guys happy at the same time.


Very true, but that is the case with everything, not just hunting.


When sunday hunting becomes legal i will gladly take advantage of another day of opportunity and so will alot of others. If they proposed only 5 sunday's as was mentioned, to facilitate the passing of it to begin with, how would it be decided which sunday's or during what season(s) they would would fall.

With the monday rifle opener switched to saturday...maybe i'm wrong but i don't see changing that day bringing those that don't participate regularly or quit hunting here altogether back into the field to the degree that seem's expected. An increase in hunter's and deer killed, definitely, but it's mostly just going to shift the opener to a day that makes it possible for more people to take advantage of it. More hunter's out at the same time that already hunted (that maybe couldn't make the monday opener for example)...then introducing new hunters or past hunters back into the field imo.

The addition of sunday hunting should effect the hunter recruitment goal more so then a single saturday i would think. While sunday hunting may be a 'cure' for those that lack time it will not help those that do not have a place to go. Many have both but still lack the desire to hunt here. High hunting pressure, low numbers, quality of game, proximity to hunting ground, altercations with other people or hunters...etc...all play a part in declining hunter numbers as well. More then a few people on this thread have conveyed there disdain for hunting PA in one way or another. Losing hunting spot(s) you had history with certainly stings abit too.



jacobh said:


> Chase em down our way Doug.... it’s harder to find a doe then it is a buck down here


I hunted substantially more this year then most of my previous. I must have seen well over a 100 doe/fawns from regular archery till the late season and about a dozen buck. I'll make a deal with you...if you can push some bucks my way i'll gladly trade you some doe:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## jacobh

Deal..... yea lack of does in our section but years of unlimited tags and now still 20+ years later 70-80k tags is taking its toll. I’ve seen opposite probably 30 different buck mostly small some decent but only saw at most 8-10 doe all year and they could of been the same ones


----------



## fap1800

I see lots of deer in 5D. Just not that many in the spots I hunt. Lol! So it goes hunting small chunks of land. What's the adage? A deer's home range averages one square mile? Obviously that depends on habitat and many other variable, but even if you're conservative and go with half of that, that's 320 acres. Biggest chunk I have is 20 or so. A lot of eggs to put in one basket. Don't get me wrong...I saw deer on stand this year, just not nearly as many as in year's past. Personally, I don't think there's less deer. I just think they've found other areas. Areas that aren't hunted. Areas where they feel safer. I've said on here numerous times, the area of Central Bucks that I hunt has a lot of hunting pressure. Deer aint dumb. 

As I'm sure Doug with attest, if he and his son are out and don't see any deer, they move on. Find another spot and so on and so on. Down here you can't do that. You have your spots and that's it. It's discouraging for sure. Even frustrating. So much so that I've been looking at Township owned properties to access. Researching weekend hunts in the northern tier and MD.


----------



## jacobh

Yep FAP our area sucks bud. I blame lack of interest in kids hunting is very easily pinpointed. Lack of property to hunt. My son hates hunting Pa but loves Md. ask him why and he says Md is peaceful Pa is not


----------



## PAbigbear

justinc535 said:


> I don't believe any gun hunter needs Sunday's now too. They are getting an extra Saturday. I don't care what anyone says, the deer herd is significantly declining around me and mature bucks are very hard to find. It's much easier to take a deer with a gun, it doesn't make sense to me why everyone is okay with them giving Sundays to guys mowing down deer 400 yards away plus an extra Saturday and then not extending an only 6 week archery season that you're forced out of the woods right in the middle of the rut. I'll never stand for more gun opportunities until archery season is fixed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I would have to disagree that it's easier to take a buck with a rifle. Maybe so if we could use rifles during the rut, but as the seasons are currently structured, archery is the way to go if you want to fill a buck tag in my area. This year was an exception for me in rifle season when I could have killed 4, 4.5+ year olds, but didn't have a tag. Typically it's one or less.


----------



## fap1800

jacobh said:


> Yep FAP our area sucks bud. I blame lack of interest in kids hunting is very easily pinpointed. Lack of property to hunt. My son hates hunting Pa but loves Md. ask him why and he says Md is peaceful Pa is not


Development sprawl has been huge. I was 9 when my parents moved here and my dad had a handful of farms to hunt. Open space was the norm. Now you can't drive a few miles without seeing a new 100 home or so development going up. The land has just been gobble up over the last 30 years. I used to hunt wild pheasants in my teens in the 90s. I can't tell you the last time I saw a pheasant. Sucks indeed, Scott. Taxes, traffic, cost of living...all of it. Okay...rant over. Lol!


----------



## jacobh

Haha I hear u I grew up on my moms farm since I was 7. We were one of easily a dozen farms. We now have hers and 3 others. Good news is all say they won’t sell so we will see


----------



## Beavsteve

I agree with this statement. If you hunt during the rut you have a lot better chance at a big woods buck. Rifle season is tough. You can get them but you have to put some time in to do it consistently.


----------



## jacobh

Ok guys so your saying that rifle is difficult now to shoot a buck right? Then why do u guys want to shorten the season??


----------



## adr1601

IMO your odds of getting a good buck are much greater during the archery season as opposed to rifle. That first week hunting unpressured deer, less pressure in general, and the rut are huge advantages. 
Until there's a way to offer more tags, adding more days is meaningless. Just look at how much time the SRA's already have. 
Those guys don't know how good they have it. 
We'll except for the lack of deer we hear about.


----------



## jacobh

ADR u got it bud. We have a ton of days to hunt but that’s why we went from tons of deer to not as many. So do u think if other parts get as many days they’ll lower the herd too much like they did in SRAs?? So I get u all want more days but at what cost?


----------



## adr1601

More days will only impact things to the point of tag allocation. My main unit lost 1000 tags last season while one of my "big woods" units gained 5000. Can't do much more with the seasons.
More days would simply mean less tags needed to meet objective and likely a small increase in bucks killed. This is why so much of the state reduced it's AL season to only one week. To maintain objective with a two week season the only other option would have been to reduce AL tags.


----------



## adr1601

Bottom line is if hunters can't fill their tags, with all the opportunities hunters have over what is generally a 10 week season, days afield isn't the obstacle.


----------



## jacobh

U hope it means less tags. Our unit still has 70,000 doe tags every year!!! And they have mid sept til end of Jan to fill them. I agree though I would be fine with long seasons if tags were regulated better. My area is small parcels and not much access so those areas that have access get pounded and high kill rate so deer sightings go way down


----------



## 12-Ringer

goathillinpa said:


> I hunt suburbia 2B and you could never put a dent in the deer here. To many patches of woods for them to escape to that you cannot access.


Same in 5C and 5D...I met a guy this year that access to a small 9-acre parcel in Pottstown that is surrounded on three sides by 115 acres owned by a single land owner who hunts with his sons and doesn't allow anyone else to hunt. Needless to say the hunter on the small 8 acre parcel hasn't been well received by the neighboring landowner, to the degree that that landowner approached the owner of the 8-acres and offered to lease it, just to keep the other hunter off, he even offered, never to hunt on it himself.....little did he know the hunter was the new son-in-law of the small acre landowner. This incensed both landowners to the point that they posted their borders on trees about every 3' apart....the son-in-law runs 4 feeders on the acres dontknow trying to pull the deer off of the 115? He has 5 stands on the 8 acres, two of which are on property borders which drove the large landowner to drop a few trees on his property that I'm assuming where designed to interrupt the stand sets....

IT'S CRAZY!!!!!

I've gone on this rant before many of times and I can speak for 2B, but 5C and 5D are LOADED with deer, just on properties that a majority cannot access. EVERY day on my way home from work I see no less than 15 and at times more than 50 deer on private properties like college campuses, homeowner association's green-space, cemeteries, hospital grounds, etc...in fact, driving in this morning I saw 11 on the grounds of Penn State Brandywine Campus. They are here, we just can't get to them so no amount of doe tags issued is really going to solve the problem that they are trying to solve in these areas. I wish someone would inspire an PAGC official to AT LEAST investigate the benefit of incentive programs that partner with these type of institutions that would provide equitable and transparent opportunities for properly licensed/certified hunters. I know some Parks have drawings and their own proficiency tests, fine...as long as those opportunities are genuinely equitable and available to the public and not just the same group year in and year out. If the PAGC wants to make a dent in the regulated WMU's a program like this would have a MUCH bigger impact than issuing an extra 10k tags. I doubt anyone with experience in these WMU's would argue with that....

Joe


----------



## Bucket

My prediction is that with a Saturday opener, Mondays will be dead. You will have people hunting Saturday and then back to work Monday. Whereas now, you plan to take Monday, and maybe tuesday off to hunt and most will go out even if they don't really want to. In the end, I think the total number of hours in the field for PA hunters will decrease. Not saying that they shouldn't do it, because we need to do something to get more hunters out there. But I don't think this will do it.

I'm not for the Saturday opener, but manly for tradition sake. Guess I'm just nostalgic (or maybe just getting old). But I won't be up in arms if it happens.


----------



## jacobh

Joe that’s the issue is there’s so many tags and so little places to hunt that the places u can hunt the herd is destroyed


----------



## Mathias

:deadhorse :set1_violent002:


----------



## goathillinpa

We do very slow wind bumps here in 2B in the late season, almost like still hunting were the deer just get up and walk ahead of you or just circle around. If they run you are usually going to fast. We have perfected this over the last 10 to 15 years. New years day we moved 4 bucks all over 140" and one of them pushing 170" in just three wind bumps. Some days we have moved over 150 deer in a single day. Our sightings have dropped over the last couple of years though but not due to less deer but due to a lot more guys hunting these small wood lots and pressuring these deer into areas you just cant access.


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> Same in 5C and 5D...I met a guy this year that access to a small 9-acre parcel in Pottstown that is surrounded on three sides by 115 acres owned by a single land owner who hunts with his sons and doesn't allow anyone else to hunt. Needless to say the hunter on the small 8 acre parcel hasn't been well received by the neighboring landowner, to the degree that that landowner approached the owner of the 8-acres and offered to lease it, just to keep the other hunter off, he even offered, never to hunt on it himself.....little did he know the hunter was the new son-in-law of the small acre landowner. This incensed both landowners to the point that they posted their borders on trees about every 3' apart....the son-in-law runs 4 feeders on the acres dontknow trying to pull the deer off of the 115? He has 5 stands on the 8 acres, two of which are on property borders which drove the large landowner to drop a few trees on his property that I'm assuming where designed to interrupt the stand sets....
> 
> IT'S CRAZY!!!!!
> 
> I've gone on this rant before many of times and I can speak for 2B, but 5C and 5D are LOADED with deer, just on properties that a majority cannot access. EVERY day on my way home from work I see no less than 15 and at times more than 50 deer on private properties like college campuses, homeowner association's green-space, cemeteries, hospital grounds, etc...in fact, driving in this morning I saw 11 on the grounds of Penn State Brandywine Campus. They are here, we just can't get to them so no amount of doe tags issued is really going to solve the problem that they are trying to solve in these areas. I wish someone would inspire an PAGC official to AT LEAST investigate the benefit of incentive programs that partner with these type of institutions that would provide equitable and transparent opportunities for properly licensed/certified hunters. I know some Parks have drawings and their own proficiency tests, fine...as long as those opportunities are genuinely equitable and available to the public and not just the same group year in and year out. If the PAGC wants to make a dent in the regulated WMU's a program like this would have a MUCH bigger impact than issuing an extra 10k tags. I doubt anyone with experience in these WMU's would argue with that....
> 
> Joe


How do they not understand this, the tag allocation is a joke you could issue 1 million tags for the special reg areas you still aren't going to get anymore deer killed where they can't be hunted without it being by cars, disease, or poachers non of which need tags anyways. 

What it does is decimate and ruin ALL of the public land in these units.

Increased tags does not mean increased opportunity. Now that disease is in the area I don't see them cutting back for a long time on tags or season length. I've just faced the fact that local hunting is not that good and won't be again for some time if ever and I have to drive to find hunting that is both enjoyable and available at my means (free). 


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

fap1800 said:


> I see lots of deer in 5D. Just not that many in the spots I hunt. Lol! So it goes hunting small chunks of land. What's the adage? A deer's home range averages one square mile? Obviously that depends on habitat and many other variable, but even if you're conservative and go with half of that, that's 320 acres. Biggest chunk I have is 20 or so. A lot of eggs to put in one basket. Don't get me wrong...I saw deer on stand this year, just not nearly as many as in year's past. Personally, I don't think there's less deer. I just think they've found other areas. Areas that aren't hunted. Areas where they feel safer. I've said on here numerous times, the area of Central Bucks that I hunt has a lot of hunting pressure. Deer aint dumb.
> 
> As I'm sure Doug with attest, if he and his son are out and don't see any deer, they move on. Find another spot and so on and so on. Down here you can't do that. You have your spots and that's it. It's discouraging for sure. Even frustrating. So much so that I've been looking at Township owned properties to access. Researching weekend hunts in the northern tier and MD.


I will certainly attest to that.I probably wouldn't even hunt if limited to a single 20 acre piece to hunt on.There's just way too many factors that will impact whether or not the deer are there and the harvest doesn't have to be a factor.We rarely ever kill deer in the same spots from year to year.I live on 20 acres and we rarely ever hunt it.During the summer and early fall,it's unusual to see less than 20 deer in my one field if you put a light out there at night.We very rarely hunt there so there's no pressure.By the middle of Oct,you see less and less deer.I haven't seen a deer in my fields since the middle of Nov.Food sources start drastically changing and the deer just move on.


----------



## dougell

TauntoHawk said:


> How do they not understand this, the tag allocation is a joke you could issue 1 million tags for the special reg areas you still aren't going to get anymore deer killed where they can't be hunted without it being by cars, disease, or poachers non of which need tags anyways.
> 
> What it does is decimate and ruin ALL of the public land in these units.
> 
> Increased tags does not mean increased opportunity. Now that disease is in the area I don't see them cutting back for a long time on tags or season length. I've just faced the fact that local hunting is not that good and won't be again for some time if ever and I have to drive to find hunting that is both enjoyable and available at my means (free).
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


The logical answer to that problem would be DMAP.DMAP is an extremely easy and effective way for a landowner to help solve the problem of too many deer but way too few take advantage of it.Some just don't take the time,some are anti-hunters and some just don't want anyone on their property.It'd a very difficult situation in the SRA's.They have to reduce deer/human conflict but the vast majority of people in those areas aren't open to any logical solutions.People think very low of hunters and they don't want the deer to be killed.About 15 years ago,I started a committee to open up 3500 acres of land that surrounded a private residential community in rural Clearfield county.This isn't a place where you'd be shooting deer in residential areas.It's a huge area that had more land than many state game lands.It took four years of population analysis,browse impact surveys and multiple public forums with nationally renowned experts with people Like Kip Adams and Dr Susan Stout to educate people.One side of this property was bordered by SGL 77 and the community had a sportsman's club,rifle range,trap range and 3-D archery range.In short,this was a rural outdoor community with a deep hunting heritage and it was a huge challenge to sell bow hunting as a solution.I couldn't even imagine what it would be like to try and sell something like that outside of Philadephia.


----------



## jacobh

Yep I agree with Taunto. Doug issue is people don’t want them killed so DMAP won’t work. A lot of property are owned by animal lovers who don’t want them killed so they allow no hunting. Yea lots of deer in these areas but like Taunto said and I said earlier. U issue lots of tags and only places that they can be used annihilate the herd


----------



## dougell

TauntoHawk said:


> How do they not understand this, the tag allocation is a joke you could issue 1 million tags for the special reg areas you still aren't going to get anymore deer killed where they can't be hunted without it being by cars, disease, or poachers non of which need tags anyways.
> 
> What it does is decimate and ruin ALL of the public land in these units.
> 
> Increased tags does not mean increased opportunity. Now that disease is in the area I don't see them cutting back for a long time on tags or season length. I've just faced the fact that local hunting is not that good and won't be again for some time if ever and I have to drive to find hunting that is both enjoyable and available at my means (free).
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I see your concerns and I'm not being argumentative but how would you suggest that they target these areas with too many deer and take pressure off public land.The PGC is tasked to manage the wildlife for all residents,not just hunters.Prior to 2000,they were actually on the verge of being sued by several different groups if they didn't reduce the deer population.I have no doubt it's frustrating but the PGC is in a very tough position.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Yep I agree with Taunto. Doug issue is people don’t want them killed so DMAP won’t work. A lot of property are owned by animal lovers who don’t want them killed so they allow no hunting. Yea lots of deer in these areas but like Taunto said and I said earlier. U issue lots of tags and only places that they can be used annihilate the herd


I understand that and agree that it sucks for hunters.So how do they more evenly redistribute the deer for hunters and target areas where there's too many deer and hunters can't get at them?


----------



## jacobh

They can’t but u can’t base tag numbers off of deer seen in Parks either. I don’t know what can be done. I personally and I know u hate it but county specific tags I believe would help


----------



## vonfoust

adr1601 said:


> Bottom line is if hunters can't fill their tags, with all the opportunities hunters have over what is generally a 10 week season, days afield isn't the obstacle.


I spend a lot of my season trying not to fill tags so I can continue to hunt. It's not about 'filling tags' here.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> The logical answer to that problem would be DMAP.DMAP is an extremely easy and effective way for a landowner to help solve the problem of too many deer but way too few take advantage of it.Some just don't take the time,some are anti-hunters and *some just don't want anyone on their property*.It'd a very difficult situation in the SRA's.They have to reduce deer/human conflict but the vast majority of people in those areas aren't open to any logical solutions.People think very low of hunters and they don't want the deer to be killed.About 15 years ago,I started a committee to open up 3500 acres of land that surrounded a private residential community in rural Clearfield county.This isn't a place where you'd be shooting deer in residential areas.It's a huge area that had more land than many state game lands.It took four years of population analysis,browse impact surveys and multiple public forums with nationally renowned experts with people Like Kip Adams and Dr Susan Stout to educate people.One side of this property was bordered by SGL 77 and the community had a sportsman's club,rifle range,trap range and 3-D archery range.In short,this was a rural outdoor community with a deep hunting heritage and it was a huge challenge to sell bow hunting as a solution.I couldn't even imagine what it would be like to try and sell something like that outside of Philadephia.


There is a guy in Glenmoore who owns approximately 225 acres...he let 7 guys gun hunt his property the last Saturday to help "thin the doe". The "hunt" began at 9:30AM. They had 11 deer back at his barn by 1:00PM; 3 were shed buck...6 of the 8 doe they took out had fetuses, 3 had two each ... his one day effort resulted in 20 less deer next fall.

He feels as though he does his part to manage his property and would NEVER open his property to folks he didn't know. Other than this "special hunt" (and he knows all 7 hunters) he only allows three others (not-including himself and his two boys) to hunt the property and no one is allowed to gun hunt at any other point during the year outside of this year end hunt. This is the third year he has offered year end hunt and was his most "successful". This year he said the 6 permitted bow-hunters logged less than 100 hours of cumulative stand time throughout the season. None took a doe, despite multiple opportunities and only one buck (5.5 year old, 133", 11-pnt) was taken on 11/14. 

I could be wrong, but it is my understanding the only incentive DMAP offers is herd reduction. In the regulated areas, there is never a shortage of guys willing to help with that task; it's convincing landowners to open their gates. I also believe the DMAP tags are issued to the landowner and then from the landowner to the "public" - is that accurate?

Joe


----------



## dougell

The PGC can not offer any incentives.All they can offer are the tools.DMAP is simple.I've been doing it for for the past 12 years.All you do is fill out a simple application,with a crude map of your property.You automatically get one coupon/15 acres of agriculture and 1 coupon for/50 acres of timber.If you want to DMAP a small piece,say 5 acres or if you want more than the allotted amount,you simply write up a detailed explanation of why you need more.I usually ask for a few more and have gotten a phone call from the head biologist to discuss it.Every time I've gotten what I asked for.The PGC sends you the coupons which you distribute to whoever wants them.They take the coupon to any outlet and get the permit and the tag.You can use it to kill an antleress deer during any open season.In WMU's that are buck only the first week,you can kill a doe with a dmap tag starting the first day.Each person can get 2 coupons per DMAP unit.On the one big piece we do,we split it into 4 different units so each hunter can actually get 8 tags.We actually used to get 600 coupons for that property and usually mange killing about 120-150 doe.I live literally right on the border of 2G/2H.Allocations have been slashed here for years to the point where there's no bonus tags AND VERY FEW IF ANY NON-RESIDENT TAGS.I always get 3C tags so I can hunt back home with my brother and get a bunch of DMAP tags in this area for multiple properties owned by timber companies and nature conservancies.DMAP IS A GREAT PROGRAM BUT NOT ENOUGH PEOPLE TAKE ADVANTAGE OF IT.

All I can say it take my word for when I say that trying to convince non-hunters that hunting is a solution to their problem is not easy.It consumed my life for several years and I'm done with it.The lack of common sense and rational thought is really hard to explain.Here's one example.The board of directors has to vote on any change.Rifles are needed in this area but that will never happen.Several years ago,muzzleloaders were brought up and they only approved flinlocks because they thought inlines looked too much like modern guns and they were afraid people would be scared if they saw someone with one.This year,they allowed caplocks but not scoped inlines lol.It's insane.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> The PGC can not offer any incentives.All they can offer are the tools.DMAP is simple.I've been doing it for for the past 12 years.All you do is fill out a simple application,with a crude map of your property.You automatically get one coupon/15 acres of agriculture and 1 coupon for/50 acres of timber.If you want to DMAP a small piece,say 5 acres or if you want more than the allotted amount,you simply write up a detailed explanation of why you need more.I usually ask for a few more and have gotten a phone call from the head biologist to discuss it.Every time I've gotten what I asked for.The PGC sends you the coupons which you distribute to whoever wants them.They take the coupon to any outlet and get the permit and the tag.You can use it to kill an antleress deer during any open season.In WMU's that are buck only the first week,you can kill a doe with a dmap tag starting the first day.Each person can get 2 coupons per DMAP unit.On the one big piece we do,we split it into 4 different units so each hunter can actually get 8 tags.We actually used to get 600 coupons for that property and usually mange killing about 120-150 doe.I live literally right on the border of 2G/2H.Allocations have been slashed here for years to the point where there's no bonus tags AND VERY FEW IF ANY NON-RESIDENT TAGS.I always get 3C tags so I can hunt back home with my brother and get a bunch of DMAP tags in this area for multiple properties owned by timber companies and nature conservancies.DMAP IS A GREAT PROGRAM BUT NOT ENOUGH PEOPLE TAKE ADVANTAGE OF IT.
> 
> All I can say it take my word for when I say that trying to convince non-hunters that hunting is a solution to their problem is not easy.It consumed my life for several years and I'm done with it.The lack of common sense and rational thought is really hard to explain.Here's one example.The board of directors has to vote on any change.Rifles are needed in this area but that will never happen.Several years ago,muzzleloaders were brought up and they only approved flinlocks because they thought inlines looked too much like modern guns and they were afraid people would be scared if they saw someone with one.This year,they allowed caplocks but not scoped inlines lol.It's insane.


Thanks for the explanation, I appreciate it.

Joe


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> They can’t but u can’t base tag numbers off of deer seen in Parks either. I don’t know what can be done. I personally and I know u hate it but county specific tags I believe would help


They don't base tag numbers on what they see in parks.In the SRA's it's all about deer/human conflict.As long as they keep getting complaints about too many deer,they'll keep trying to get as many killed as possible.


----------



## TauntoHawk

dougell said:


> I see your concerns and I'm not being argumentative but how would you suggest that they target these areas with too many deer and take pressure off public land.The PGC is tasked to manage the wildlife for all residents,not just hunters.Prior to 2000,they were actually on the verge of being sued by several different groups if they didn't reduce the deer population.I have no doubt it's frustrating but the PGC is in a very tough position.


I don't have a solution that would work which is why I don't kick and scream about the problem I just drive away. It's why most of my hunting is done hours from my home. Same as the Sunday hunting situation and why each year I hunt more out of state then in state as hunting Sundays doubles my opportunity if it's not available to me rather than kick and scream about it I hunt a state that let's me take advantage of that additional weekend day. I've hunted a Sunday eligible state each of the last 13 seasons. 

Your right the Dmap program is how it should be done but no one is going to get the properties that need opened open around here. 

I understand their side of it, the state is trying to achieve a goal they can't achieve because the problem is on land they don't control. The non hunting public crys do something about this but just not on my land. It certainly pigeon holes them but it doesn't change the fact that it's made hunting worse not better for most hunters. 

I think Joe laid out what of us experience down here. We see deer around our businesses, schools, neighborhoods and shopping centers on the way to a hunting spots where we elbow at other hunters over ground that lacks deer only to get in our cars and dodge them all the way home again after striking out in the woods. It's frustrating. Why many here vocalize that frustration often. I hunted 5hrs local all fall because the setting often provides a low level of enjoyment even when successful due to all the hoops of neighbors, property lines, trespassers, recovery issues, dogs, antis and so on that are present. All the rest of my hunting occurred at least 3hrs from home in places that provide an enjoyable experience (to me that's access to reasonable deer numbers and remoteness from others).

My solution is go elsewhere if I can't be part of the solution (clearing the deer out of the burbs) I won't be part of the problem either (over crowding and over harvesting of limited public land).

I need to look more into PAs dmap program and how it works there may be opportunities near my uncle's place I can take advantage of. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

dougell said:


> The PGC can not offer any incentives.All they can offer are the tools.DMAP is simple.I've been doing it for for the past 12 years.All you do is fill out a simple application,with a crude map of your property.You automatically get one coupon/15 acres of agriculture and 1 coupon for/50 acres of timber.If you want to DMAP a small piece,say 5 acres or if you want more than the allotted amount,you simply write up a detailed explanation of why you need more.I usually ask for a few more and have gotten a phone call from the head biologist to discuss it.Every time I've gotten what I asked for.The PGC sends you the coupons which you distribute to whoever wants them.They take the coupon to any outlet and get the permit and the tag.You can use it to kill an antleress deer during any open season.In WMU's that are buck only the first week,you can kill a doe with a dmap tag starting the first day.Each person can get 2 coupons per DMAP unit.On the one big piece we do,we split it into 4 different units so each hunter can actually get 8 tags.We actually used to get 600 coupons for that property and usually mange killing about 120-150 doe.I live literally right on the border of 2G/2H.Allocations have been slashed here for years to the point where there's no bonus tags AND VERY FEW IF ANY NON-RESIDENT TAGS.I always get 3C tags so I can hunt back home with my brother and get a bunch of DMAP tags in this area for multiple properties owned by timber companies and nature conservancies.DMAP IS A GREAT PROGRAM BUT NOT ENOUGH PEOPLE TAKE ADVANTAGE OF IT.
> 
> All I can say it take my word for when I say that trying to convince non-hunters that hunting is a solution to their problem is not easy.It consumed my life for several years and I'm done with it.The lack of common sense and rational thought is really hard to explain.Here's one example.The board of directors has to vote on any change.Rifles are needed in this area but that will never happen.Several years ago,muzzleloaders were brought up and they only approved flinlocks because they thought inlines looked too much like modern guns and they were afraid people would be scared if they saw someone with one.This year,they allowed caplocks but not scoped inlines lol.It's insane.


So I get that you can dmap your own place to get additional tags but how do you get tags and access to the dmaped properties across the state. Is there a list every year and you just have to cold call the owners and timber company's and ask for tags and permission?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

TauntoHawk said:


> How do they not understand this, the tag allocation is a joke you could issue 1 million tags for the special reg areas you still aren't going to get anymore deer killed where they can't be hunted without it being by cars, disease, or poachers non of which need tags anyways.
> 
> What it does is decimate and ruin ALL of the public land in these units.


They fully understand this. If they dont they need to look for a new line of work. You can draw it up anyway you want. The bottom line is this. The special regs area are a huge cash cow for the PGC. They have the standard excuse in place. "Human deer conflict" and it is absolutely true. As long as you have these wood lots that equate to thousands of acres that people cant hunt it will always happen. They have the reasoning and know that public open hunting land in the specials regs pretty much sucks, but they will never ever give up the doe tag revenue and like it or not they can justify it.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Same in 5C and 5D...I met a guy this year that access to a small 9-acre parcel in Pottstown that is surrounded on three sides by 115 acres owned by a single land owner who hunts with his sons and doesn't allow anyone else to hunt. Needless to say the hunter on the small 8 acre parcel hasn't been well received by the neighboring landowner, to the degree that that landowner approached the owner of the 8-acres and offered to lease it, just to keep the other hunter off, he even offered, never to hunt on it himself.....little did he know the hunter was the new son-in-law of the small acre landowner. This incensed both landowners to the point that they posted their borders on trees about every 3' apart....the son-in-law runs 4 feeders on the acres dontknow trying to pull the deer off of the 115? He has 5 stands on the 8 acres, two of which are on property borders which drove the large landowner to drop a few trees on his property that I'm assuming where designed to interrupt the stand sets....
> 
> IT'S CRAZY!!!!!
> 
> I've gone on this rant before many of times and I can speak for 2B, but 5C and 5D are LOADED with deer, just on properties that a majority cannot access. EVERY day on my way home from work I see no less than 15 and at times more than 50 deer on private properties like college campuses, homeowner association's green-space, cemeteries, hospital grounds, etc...in fact, driving in this morning I saw 11 on the grounds of Penn State Brandywine Campus. They are here, we just can't get to them so no amount of doe tags issued is really going to solve the problem that they are trying to solve in these areas. I wish someone would inspire an PAGC official to AT LEAST investigate the benefit of incentive programs that partner with these type of institutions that would provide equitable and transparent opportunities for properly licensed/certified hunters. I know some Parks have drawings and their own proficiency tests, fine...as long as those opportunities are genuinely equitable and available to the public and not just the same group year in and year out. If the PAGC wants to make a dent in the regulated WMU's a program like this would have a MUCH bigger impact than issuing an extra 10k tags. I doubt anyone with experience in these WMU's would argue with that....
> 
> Joe


I would not argue that at all. My commute is much shorter than yours, 4 miles, and I will see 10-50 deer within that drive depending on time of year and which road I take and all are not able to be hunted.


----------



## jacobh

Billy I agree. Big EHD kill this year in a lot of 5C so you figured they’d propose less time to kill? Nope mid sept through end of Jan again!!! I sure hope for allocations go down but I’m doubting it


----------



## dougell

That's about as rational of an explanation as I've heard.I couldn't even imagine having to rely on one or two small pieces of property to hunt on.I probably wouldn't even waste my time.

I don't know where your uncles place is.However,if you get on the PGC's website a few days before licenses go on sales,they'll have many all of the properties in each county that are being DMAP's.Not all are listed but anything owned by the state and most of the bigger timber companies are listed.You need to get a coupon directly from some of them but many other you can buy online through PALs.You just need the DMPA unit # to put in.Some are sold out within 30 minutes so you have to be ready to go at midnight,when they go on sale.If you're hunting private property,it's very easy to enroll it into DMAP.DMAP is really good for kids as well.My son usually has his buck tag filled in archery so I can take him out on the first day to some DMAP properties and let him hunt.


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> They fully understand this. If they dont they need to look for a new line of work. You can draw it up anyway you want. The bottom line is this. The special regs area are a huge cash cow for the PGC. They have the standard excuse in place. "Human deer conflict" and it is absolutely true. As long as you have these wood lots that equate to thousands of acres that people cant hunt it will always happen. They have the reasoning and know that public open hunting land in the specials regs pretty much sucks, but they will never ever give up the doe tag revenue and like it or not they can justify it.


I really don't believe for one second that antlerless allocations have anything to do with revenue generation.They have to show that they're trying to fix a problem to the non-hunting public.You have to remember,less than less than 8% of the population in Pa hunts and it's probably less than 1% in the SRA's.Sadly,you guys are the minority and your interests and concerns are going to come last.The additional antlerless tags in the SRA's are a tiny drop in the bucket for the PGC's budget.


----------



## Billy H

jacobh said:


> Billy I agree. Big EHD kill this year in a lot of 5C so you figured they’d propose less time to kill? Nope mid sept through end of Jan again!!! I sure hope for allocations go down but I’m doubting it


I think its been set at 70'000. Down a bit . But dont quote me on that. I read it somewhere a while ago.


----------



## PAbigbear

jacobh said:


> Ok guys so your saying that rifle is difficult now to shoot a buck right? Then why do u guys want to shorten the season??


Who wants to shorten the season? It's more difficult to fill a buck tag here in rifle season because you have to get them off their bellies to do it. For the most part the breeding is over, they just got bumped around from bear season and the day before scouters. They want to lay in the thickest, nastiest, most remote place they can to recuperate from the rut and not get shot. They usually aren't up walking around in the daylight. Every buck I saw this year in rifle season I saw while either tracking or just still hunting.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> I really don't believe for one second that antlerless allocations have anything to do with revenue generation.They have to show that they're trying to fix a problem to the non-hunting public.You have to remember,less than less than 8% of the population in Pa hunts and it's probably less than 1% in the SRA's.Sadly,you guys are the minority and your interests and concerns are going to come last.The additional antlerless tags in the SRA's are a tiny drop in the bucket for the PGC's budget.


and yet the same 1% represents roughly 20% (18.84%) of the antlerless tags SOLD in the commonwealth generating $1,006,992.90 of the $5,344,953.90 in antlerless permit sales in 2018. While revenue generation may not be a primary function of tag allocation/distibution, to think it isn't a factor is borderline irresponsible.

Here is PAGC harvest report from March of 17, highlighting the 333,254 deer taken in 2016-17 (^ 6% from the year before) 

https://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game-Commission-Details.aspx?newsid=112

What I find interesting is that they don't mention that there were 914,368 general hunting licenses sold that year. Yes, I'd certainly concede not all were deer hunting, however, there were 605,627 antlerless permits issued that year so we know, via their own data, that at least that many were deer hunting and lets not kid ourselves so were hundreds of thousands more, but for this purpose lets just focus on those antlerless numbers. The harvest report identifies that 183,794 antlerless deer were taken and yet 605,627 permits were issued. According this data, 421,833 antlerless permits went unfilled. Is the general assumption that 42%+ failure rate is acceptable....I don't know, but I do know no one is complaining about $2,910,647.70 generated without draining any of the States natural resource.

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Read through the thread many have said shorter rifle seasons. I’m just asking why they want to shorten others seasons? Many said gun is easy and kills too many deer. Now I hear it’s harder to shoot bucks 





PAbigbear said:


> Who wants to shorten the season? It's more difficult to fill a buck tag here in rifle season because you have to get them off their bellies to do it. For the most part the breeding is over, they just got bumped around from bear season and the day before scouters. They want to lay in the thickest, nastiest, most remote place they can to recuperate from the rut and not get shot. They usually aren't up walking around in the daylight. Every buck I saw this year in rifle season I saw while either tracking or just still hunting.


----------



## jacobh

Again for this year??? Man that’s sad to hear



QUOTE=Billy H;1109533425]I think its been set at 70'000. Down a bit . But dont quote me on that. I read it somewhere a while ago.[/QUOTE]


----------



## dougell

I'm not sure where you're getting those numbers.Last year,there were 98k tags for 5C and 5D.The PGC only gets $5 per tag.That's $490k,which is a drop in the bucket.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> and yet the same 1% represents roughly 20% (18.84%) of the antlerless tags SOLD in the commonwealth generating $1,006,992.90 of the $5,344,953.90 in antlerless permit sales in 2018. While revenue generation may not be a primary function of tag allocation/distibution, to think it isn't a factor is borderline irresponsible.
> 
> Here is PAGC harvest report from March of 17, highlighting the 333,254 deer taken in 2016-17 (^ 6% from the year before)
> 
> https://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game-Commission-Details.aspx?newsid=112
> 
> What I find interesting is that they don't mention that there were 914,368 general hunting licenses sold that year. Yes, I'd certainly concede not all were deer hunting, however, there were 605,627 antlerless permits issued that year so we know, via their own data, that at least that many were deer hunting and lets not kid ourselves so were hundreds of thousands more, but for this purpose lets just focus on those antlerless numbers. The harvest report identifies that 183,794 antlerless deer were taken and yet 605,627 permits were issued. According this data, 421,833 antlerless permits went unfilled. Is the general assumption that 42%+ failure rate is acceptable....I don't know, but I do know no one is complaining about $2,910,647.70 generated without draining any of the States natural resource.
> 
> Joe


Joe,they know the success rates in every WMU so they know how many tags it takes to kill one doe.That's how they establish the allocations.It has nothing to do with gererating revenue.

They estimate we have about 750k deer hunters with about 500k hunting the first day of deer season.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> I'm not sure where you're getting those numbers.Last year,there were 98k tags for 5C and 5D.The PGC only gets $5 per tag.That's $490k,which is a drop in the bucket.


you forgot 47, 941 sold 2B....and yes I did use the $6.90 total not the $5 they receive, my mistake....$729,750....if anyone wants to drop just 5% of that into my bucket let me know....I'll point you in the right direction.:wink:

Joe


----------



## dougell

Joe that's a drop in the bucket when you have an annual expenditures that exceed 96 million dollars.


----------



## TauntoHawk

dougell said:


> That's about as rational of an explanation as I've heard.I couldn't even imagine having to rely on one or two small pieces of property to hunt on.I probably wouldn't even waste my time.
> 
> I don't know where your uncles place is.However,if you get on the PGC's website a few days before licenses go on sales,they'll have many all of the properties in each county that are being DMAP's.Not all are listed but anything owned by the state and most of the bigger timber companies are listed.You need to get a coupon directly from some of them but many other you can buy online through PALs.You just need the DMPA unit # to put in.Some are sold out within 30 minutes so you have to be ready to go at midnight,when they go on sale.If you're hunting private property,it's very easy to enroll it into DMAP.DMAP is really good for kids as well.My son usually has his buck tag filled in archery so I can take him out on the first day to some DMAP properties and let him hunt.


He's 3C near Friendsville off 267 about 30min from Montrose. I started hunting some public in the area this past year so that I can save my uncle's place for the rest of the family. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Joe,they know the success rates in every WMU so they know how many tags it takes to kill one doe.That's how they establish the allocations.It has nothing to do with gererating revenue.
> 
> They estimate we have about 750k deer hunters with about 500k hunting the first day of deer season.


In a way that exemplifies my point....if they know the success rate and the only attempt at improving that rate is adding more tags, how do they suspect that will improve? 

The 15-16 data indicates that they issued 605,627 permits, yet only 183,794 were harvested....and by all of their accounts that was a productive year? I'm sure they have some highly qualified actuaries working with equally qualified biologists...I'll just chalk my personal consternation up to not passing the "eye-test".

Joe


----------



## TauntoHawk

dougell said:


> Joe that's a drop in the bucket when you have an annual expenditures that exceed 96 million dollars.


I'm going to take a minute and think about how crazy that number is. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Joe that's a drop in the bucket when you have an annual expenditures that exceed 96 million dollars.


I wonder how much of those expenditures are the costs associate with managing the permits....especially the 400K+ that went unfilled.

Not trying to be an a-hole, just an instigator :wink:

Joe


----------



## adr1601

DCNR Bureau Of Forestry puts their DMAP info out well before you can apply for them. A google search for DCNR DMAP and it's an easy find from there. They have an interactive map that shows the boundaries, roads, and timber sales.


----------



## dougell

I doubt there's much DMAP'd up there unless some private landowners do it.You have to find either state forests or big tracts owned by timber companies.I grew up not far from there.I remember years ago when a guy blew another guy's head off at a bachelor party in Friendville.My brother lives just south of there on the Wyoming/Susquehanna border.My roommate from college owns a crap load of land just outside of Montrose.There's an insane amount of deer up there.I'm gonna fill out a dmap APPLICATION FOR MY BROTHER AND HAVE HIM SEND IT IN.He just won't take the time to do it.There's a ridiculous amount of deer up there and to be honest,the habitat is actually in much worse shape than it was in the NC part of the state decades ago.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> I wonder how much of those expenditures are the costs associate with managing the permits....especially the 400K+ that went unfilled.
> 
> Not trying to be an a-hole, just an instigator :wink:
> 
> Joe


That's where the 90 cents comes in.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> In a way that exemplifies my point....if they know the success rate and the only attempt at improving that rate is adding more tags, how do they suspect that will improve?
> 
> The 15-16 data indicates that they issued 605,627 permits, yet only 183,794 were harvested....and by all of their accounts that was a productive year? I'm sure they have some highly qualified actuaries working with equally qualified biologists...I'll just chalk my personal consternation up to not passing the "eye-test".
> 
> Joe


Eventually you'll get to a saturation point and they're probably already there in 5C 5D.Still,if you know it takes say 4 tags to kill one deer and you know how many more deer you need killed,it's easy to calculate how many tags you need to issue.


----------



## dougell

TauntoHawk said:


> I'm going to take a minute and think about how crazy that number is.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Revenues for the fiscal year ending June 30, 2017 were $106,873,335. This
represents a decrease of $1,432,877 (1.3%) over the prior year’s revenues
of $108,306,212. Expenditures for the fiscal year ending June 30, 2017 were
$96,512,748. This represents a decrease of $4,066,593 (4.2%) from the
prior year’s expenditures of $100,579,341. Of the total expenditures for the
current year, $3,533,183, or 4% were under the category of Executive Office
expenditures. Of which approximately 48% of these expenditures were
attributable to interagency billings for services and insurances. The Game
Fund’s Restricted Fund Balance was $56,051,477 for the fiscal year ending
June 30, 2017. This represents an increase of $10,360,587 (22.7%) from the
June 30, 2016 balance of $45,690,890. The increase was mainly attributable
to revenues coming in higher than anticipated, which exceeded expenditures
during this period.

Google PGC annual budget.It's all spelled out.Revenue from doe tags doesn't mean diddly squat.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> That's where the 90 cents comes in.



421,833 (unfilled tags) * $.90 = $379,649.70....sry, couldn't resist


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Eventually you'll get to a saturation point and they're probably already there in 5C 5D.Still,if you know it takes say 4 tags to kill one deer and you know how many more deer you need killed,it's easy to calculate how many tags you need to issue.


Is that the # the state uses; 4? Just curious as I've never seen those studies.

Joe


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Is that the # the state uses; 4? Just curious as I've never seen those studies.
> 
> Joe


It's different in every WMU but general fluctuates from 1/4 to 1/6 .That's how they figure the allocations.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Revenues for the fiscal year ending June 30, 2017 were $106,873,335. This
> represents a decrease of $1,432,877 (1.3%) over the prior year’s revenues
> of $108,306,212. Expenditures for the fiscal year ending June 30, 2017 were
> $96,512,748. This represents a decrease of $4,066,593 (4.2%) from the
> prior year’s expenditures of $100,579,341. Of the total expenditures for the
> current year, $3,533,183, or 4% were under the category of Executive Office
> expenditures. Of which approximately 48% of these expenditures were
> attributable to interagency billings for services and insurances. The Game
> Fund’s Restricted Fund Balance was $56,051,477 for the fiscal year ending
> June 30, 2017. This represents an increase of $10,360,587 (22.7%) from the
> June 30, 2016 balance of $45,690,890. The increase was mainly attributable
> to revenues coming in higher than anticipated, which exceeded expenditures
> during this period.
> 
> Google PGC annual budget.It's all spelled out.Revenue from doe tags doesn't mean diddly squat.




Do you know what services and insurances the PAGC needs? Is that in the report? I'll likely look it over later

also do you know what kind of Executive Office expenditures would total $3.5mil+...again, maybe its in the report


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> It's different in every WMU but general fluctuates from 1/4 to 1/6 .That's how they figure the allocations.


Is that info publically available somewhere


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> 421,833 (unfilled tags) * $.90 = $379,649.70....sry, couldn't resist


The PALS system is owned by an outside contractor.They get 90 cents for every transaction,even online transactions like reporting kills.It doesn't cost the PGC anything.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Do you know what services and insurances the PAGC needs? Is that in the report? I'll likely look it over later
> 
> also do you know what kind of Executive Office expenditures would total $3.5mil+...again, maybe its in the report


I never looked at it that close but it should be easy to find.Being a state agency,they have to abide by the employee contracts that the state sets.That would include salaries,benefits and pensions.The PGC does the best job with it's budget out of any agency out there.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> PGC does the best job with it's budget out of any agency out there.


...and probably the only one with so many average Joe's taking pot shots at it....:wink:


----------



## dougell

No doubt.


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> ...and probably the only one with so many average Joe's taking pot shots at it....:wink:


Ah, cmon now. We all think you're an 'above average Joe' 

I do think it's funny how something most of us do for a hobby we all have STRONG opinions on what they do right and wrong. But I can't really find this much b******* about PennDOT or the Turnpike Commission, PA IRS, etc. although many of those same agency's we have to deal with for hours a day. But kill one too many deer in a WMU, boy are we fired up:darkbeer: 

(of course, I don't go trying to interact with people about those agancy's either. Don't think my blood pressure could handle it.)


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> :deadhorse :set1_violent002:


:set1_signs009:


----------



## Billy H

Make no mistake the PGC will never give up that $730,000 doe tag revenue in 5C even if it gets to where the last deer gets killed. It’s no drop in the bucket.


----------



## vonfoust

Billy H said:


> Make no mistake the PGC will never give up that $730,000 doe tag revenue in 5C even if it gets to where the last deer gets killed. It’s no drop in the bucket.


It's not $730,000 in 5C. It was $350,000 last year. 0.36% of a $96,000,000 budget.


----------



## fap1800

I just finished up THP's 2018 Deer Tour last night. I gotta say, for hunting content, their stuff is pretty good. Probably one of the best, if not the best out there IMO. Anyway, I started last year's Turkey Tour and probably stayed up a bit too late watching, but doing so has me looking forward to spring gobbler. Our annual guys fishing trip to our family farm in NY this spring happens to fall on the spring gobbler opener. I think I'm more excited to hunt turkey then to fish. 

So instead of beating the same dead special regs horse again, who's looking forward to chasing some birds? Any out of state trips planned? Public land jaunts? Lets hear it...


----------



## vonfoust

I am. Not much of a turkey hunter and never shot one. I end up goofing around and looking for deer sign. It will make it fun this year though, as my son is 17 and able to hunt on his own. We have a bet as to who will get a turkey first. Plus, we are planning on camping for a couple weekends for it, maybe even head to Ohio since their season starts sooner.


----------



## TauntoHawk

fap1800 said:


> I just finished up THP's 2018 Deer Tour last night. I gotta say, for hunting content, their stuff is pretty good. Probably one of the best, if not the best out there IMO. Anyway, I started last year's Turkey Tour and probably stayed up a bit too late watching, but doing so has me looking forward to spring gobbler. Our annual guys fishing trip to our family farm in NY this spring happens to fall on the spring gobbler opener. I think I'm more excited to hunt turkey then to fish.
> 
> So instead of beating the same dead special regs horse again, who's looking forward to chasing some birds? Any out of state trips planned? Public land jaunts? Lets hear it...


Yes sir I'm always thinking about turkey. And the THP is my favorite hunting entertainment, I don't watch a single big network hunting show any more anything I view is just these YouTube shorts that guys make like the THP and pinhoti project.

My seasons is going to look a little different being the first time in 13 years without going to NY for multiple trips will be weird for sure. As well as other out of states adventures we usually got in. The spring is when I'm really gonna miss my buddy and those Catskill mountains. 

I'll have to expand my PA hunting a bit and will be hunting MD as well. But no long distance trips this year. My wife will hunt a weekend or two with me and I'll hunt with my dad some I'll also take any friend that's willing to get up early and go. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

vonfoust said:


> I am. Not much of a turkey hunter and never shot one. I end up goofing around and looking for deer sign. It will make it fun this year though, as my son is 17 and able to hunt on his own. We have a bet as to who will get a turkey first. Plus, we are planning on camping for a couple weekends for it, maybe even head to Ohio since their season starts sooner.


Maryland opens April 18th so I have plans to camp and hunt western maryland public Easter weekend for 3 to 4 days before PA opens. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

I cut the chord on cable a number of years ago so I watch all my hunting content on YT and agree, the network shows are garbage. THP, Born and Raised, Randy Newberg, Rinella...all good stuff. 

It's been a number of years since I killed a turkey. Not too get back on the special regs bandwagon, but the properties I have access to simply don't have many birds. So outside of NY, I think I'm gonna have to find some public spots here in PA. I do like the idea of MD. That state has really got me intrigued as of late.


----------



## nicko

Beechwood lake Tioga County.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Beechwood lake Tioga County.


some dedication right there....
10-degrees up there


----------



## nicko

Friends cabin was 14 degrees inside when we got here last night. Brrrrr


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Friends cabin was 14 degrees inside when we got here last night. Brrrrr


Where you staying?

Joe


----------



## dougell

I used to ice fish but quite honestly,I'd rather stay home and watch paint dry on the wall.Spring gobbler is a major obsession but my desire to kill the flea bags has pretty much disappeared over the past several years.It looks to be a good spring gobbler season with all the birds I've been seeing.


----------



## vonfoust

By the time I got enough whiskey in me to walk out on a frozen lake I wouldn't be able to do much fishing.


----------



## Mathias

vonfoust said:


> By the time I got enough whiskey in me to walk out on a frozen lake I wouldn't be able to do much fishing.


I’m with ya, after I see a tank safely cross.......


----------



## fap1800

You're doing it all wrong then, Doug. Next time bring a 30 rack of Busch Light and all will be good. For those really cold days and as Von mentioned, tote along a 5th of one of the finer bourbons will help.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ice fished on Lyman Run and Marsh Creek....like so many other things, the guys that are into it are IN TO IT and know their crap...a few idiots like us tried chopping through the ice with an axe the first time...we all went home exhausted and never wet a line....

I personally never caught anything worthy of mention through the ice...some trout, perch, panfish and one pickerel...did see a guy on March Creek pull a monster Muskie through the ice....that was cool...

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Where you staying?
> 
> Joe



His cabin is in Westfield. Make a right on route 6 right at the mini golf.


----------



## dougell

fap1800 said:


> You're doing it all wrong then, Doug. Next time bring a 30 rack of Busch Light and all will be good. For those really cold days and as Von mentioned, tote along a 5th of one of the finer bourbons will help.


I must be.When I was a kid,I used to ice fish quite a bit with my grandfather.Today,you couldn't pay me freeze and die of boredom at the same time.


----------



## nicko

Pretty nice right now. 16 degrees, full sun, no wind.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> His cabin is in Westfield. Make a right on route 6 right at the mini golf.


Been there many times, for many years home of an AWESOME sporting goods store; Ackley's, but has since gone down hill, maybe even closed now???? There are some incredible trout streams in that immediate area as well...I've caught my fair share on those streams...

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> I’m with ya, after I see a tank safely cross.......


After a tank crossed I'd be worried it broke the ice and I'd fall through.


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> I must be.When I was a kid,I used to ice fish quite a bit with my grandfather.Today,you couldn't pay me freeze and die of boredom at the same time.


That's why you have the 30 beers and bourbon. Beer to pass the time and the bourbon to keep you warm.


----------



## dougell

I used to drink pretty heavily when I was younger.It's a long story but a few months after my daughter was born I made a promise to myself to stop drinking as long long as I had kids at home.It's been almost 21 years since I've even so much as smelled a beer and it will be almost 5 years until my son is gone.I really never crave it so I don't know if I'll ever drink again.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I've fished in winter but never through the ice.

I don't have spring fever yet. I love turkey hunting but it's still a bit too far out for me to get too excited about it just yet.

The opening day i will most likely be on the same property i have been here in pa for the last several years, me and my dad. There will likely be another guy around that moved back to that area last year and he seems to like my favorite spot unfortunately. The fellow had permission to hunt the property below but for some reason wasn't down there last year. At any rate, our first meeting early that opening morning was less then cordial and we parted. I saw him walking around off and on that morning and at 1 point i intercepted him. I was friendlier that time and during the conversation asked if he had heard the gobbler in the bottom, that was vocal most of the morning. Don't know how he hadn't heard it but he soon went that direction. I moved on towards my dad who had 2-3 gobblers answering him but wouldn't commit and a bit later helped him get one. On my way towards my dad a shot rang out in the direction the other hunter had went, he must have connected as i never saw him again the rest of the season. I've been hunting that property and that particular area of it for nearly 20yrs now and never saw that guy before. Makes me wonder how long ago he supposedly hunted there or if he was bullsheeting me altogether.

It's not very often, maybe once a season, one of the farmers who loves to turkey hunt makes it out with us but he's hard pressed to make the time...during that time of year. At any rate i will have a decision to make as to whether i want to give up my annual first day spot to avoid any interference from the guy i met or start out at the other end of the property. My dad saw a trespasser hunting there last year on that part of the property that snatched up his decoy and took off as well...so even if i go there i may have an issue! Seems where ever i can go anymore i run into somebody who doesn't belong there. 



fap1800 said:


> That's why you have the 30 beers and bourbon. Beer to pass the time and the bourbon to keep you warm.





dougell said:


> I used to drink pretty heavily when I was younger.It's a long story but a few months after my daughter was born I made a promise to myself to stop drinking as long long as I had kids at home.It's been almost 21 years since I've even so much as smelled a beer and it will be almost 5 years until my son is gone.I really never crave it so I don't know if I'll ever drink again.


40 years old and never been falling down, puking azz drunk. Once in great while i'll drink around new years, but haven't for a few years now. A couple of stiff drinks make me sleepy, so if i drank and ice fished, i would likely be out there sleeping.:wink:


----------



## fap1800

AjPUNISHER said:


> 40 years old and never been falling down, puking azz drunk. Once in great while i'll drink around new years, but haven't for a few years now. A couple of stiff drinks make me sleepy, so if i drank and ice fished, i would likely be out there sleeping.:wink:


Then stay away from 'Sconsin. It's a sport up there.


----------



## nicko

Back at it tomorrow morning. Swedish pimple was the ticket today.

Dinner and drinks at the Coach Stop now on route 6. Great food and tap selection.


----------



## Billy H

fap1800 said:


> Then stay away from 'Sconsin. It's a sport up there.


Drinking or fishin ? W


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> Back at it tomorrow morning. Swedish pimple was the ticket today.
> 
> Dinner and drinks at the Coach Stop now on route 6. Great food and tap selection.


Back from your AT vacation?


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Back from your AT vacation?


Yeah. Gotta bite my tongue. If I speak my mind.....oh never mind.


----------



## pa.hunter

dougell said:


> I used to drink pretty heavily when I was younger.It's a long story but a few months after my daughter was born I made a promise to myself to stop drinking as long long as I had kids at home.It's been almost 21 years since I've even so much as smelled a beer and it will be almost 5 years until my son is gone.I really never crave it so I don't know if I'll ever drink again.


:wink::set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud::tea:you are a good man but a beer once an a while is good for you they say


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> I used to drink pretty heavily when I was younger.It's a long story but a few months after my daughter was born I made a promise to myself to stop drinking as long long as I had kids at home.It's been almost 21 years since I've even so much as smelled a beer and it will be almost 5 years until my son is gone.I really never crave it so I don't know if I'll ever drink again.


I've got a lot of respect for that.


----------



## full moon64

dougell said:


> I used to drink pretty heavily when I was younger.It's a long story but a few months after my daughter was born I made a promise to myself to stop drinking as long long as I had kids at home.It's been almost 21 years since I've even so much as smelled a beer and it will be almost 5 years until my son is gone.I really never crave it so I don't know if I'll ever drink again.


lost my sister too this,55 years old her liver gave up..sad,,There is not a day without a tears..I haven't had a beer,or any alcohol in 15 years..Hunting and archery is my high..


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> Yeah. Gotta bite my tongue. If I speak my mind.....oh never mind.


I was watching that thread. Let me ask, were any post deleted or is what you see what was posted? Just curious!


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


> Been there many times, for many years home of an AWESOME sporting goods store; Ackley's, but has since gone down hill, maybe even closed now???? There are some incredible trout streams in that immediate area as well...I've caught my fair share on those streams...
> 
> Joe


I remember Ackley’s well. Spent quite a bit of time in that area years ago. I heard it was gone.


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Yeah. Gotta bite my tongue. If I speak my mind.....oh never mind.



Oh what an episode of “Unscripted” this would be :teeth:


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> I was watching that thread. Let me ask, were any post deleted or is what you see what was posted? Just curious!


Nothing was deleted. Everything is still there.

Yep.


----------



## nicko

Good morning so far. 8 trout between the three of us. Unfortunately my line popped on the first trout and it took my Swedish pimple lure down the hole . Luckily the Kastmaster is getting it done.


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> Nothing was deleted. Everything is still there.
> 
> Yep.



Interesting,


----------



## Nukeshtr

Mathias said:


> I remember Ackley’s well. Spent quite a bit of time in that area years ago. I heard it was gone.



This is home. “Ackley’s” is still open. Just a thought of what it once was. New owner. Nice guy.... but it’s not a sporting goods store any longer.


----------



## Mathias

Nukeshtr said:


> This is home. “Ackley’s” is still open. Just a thought of what it once was. New owner. Nice guy.... but it’s not a sporting goods store any longer.


Skinny jeans and vape supplies?!


----------



## Nukeshtr

Mathias said:


> Skinny jeans and vape supplies?!


Ha. Hate to say it but you’re probably more right than u know. 
Never be the same


----------



## nicko

On our way home but Saturday was a bumper day on the ice. 25 trout pulled through the ice between three of us, countless others that threw the hook, and a bunch of missed hook sets. I had a nice one at the hole, looked like a musky, but it threw the hook right at the hole.

All catch and release.


----------



## CBB

nicko said:


> On our way home but Saturday was a bumper day on the ice. 25 trout pulled through the ice between three of us, countless others that threw the hook, and a bunch of missed hook sets. I had a nice one at the hole, looked like a musky, but it threw the hook right at the hole.
> 
> All catch and release.




And then???


----------



## nicko

CBB said:


> And then???


Beer and buffoonery at the cabin.


----------



## Mathias

Nick, what type of trout?


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Beer and buffoonery at the cabin.


enjoy the game Nicko,,,just think if we would have had a run back,,,Eagles would have won back too back....:darkbeer:


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Nick, what type of trout?


All rainbows. And one lone 4 inch perch. The trout were all decent size.....12-14 inches and fat. They were stacked up at our end of the lake.


----------



## Mathias

Pretty cool Nick!


----------



## nicko

Fishing cabin. Classic north woods PA camp.


----------



## Mathias

And a Harman stove.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> And a Harman stove.


Sucker had a blower and cranked out the heat. Mostly coal-fired....some wood.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Well the Pat's did it...AGAIN. At least there weren't many penalties and they didn't decide the game.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nukeshtr said:


> Ha. Hate to say it but you’re probably more right than u know.
> Never be the same


Really was sad watching the Sporting Goods piece fade...prices were never "great", but we understood it was likely hard for them to compete with all of the Big Box and www stores...heck we can order something on Amazon and get it delivered overnight, even to our camp...I remember days of standing in line for the one pay phone at the Gold Country store, which by the way is no longer even a store. In many respects I am very appreciative of the progress, but in some ways watching it happen is sad.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Fishing cabin. Classic north woods PA camp.



Is that a GSP on the couch?

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Beer and buffoonery at the cabin.





Mathias said:


> Nick, what type of trout?


Nick what kind of beer?


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Is that a GSP on the couch?
> 
> Joe


Black lab mix.


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Sucker had a blower and cranked out the heat. Mostly coal-fired....some wood.


My upstate neighbor runs coal in his cavernous post and beam home all winter, does a great job. The glow of the cherry road coals is mesmerizing while sipping an adult beverage.....


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> Nick what kind of beer?


It was a mixed bag..... Sam Adams, Hoegarden, Yuengling Lager, Sierra Nevada Pale Ale, Genny Light (I did not drink the Genny).


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> It was a mixed bag..... Sam Adams, Hoegarden, Yuengling Lager, Sierra Nevada Pale Ale, Genny Light (I did not drink the Genny).


Don't blame ya.


----------



## fap1800

Genny...the official beer of the Southern Tier. Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

fap1800 said:


> Genny...the official beer of the Southern Tier. Lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like a *good* Cream Ale....


----------



## dougell

The Pa will cast a vote today to give regulatory authority to the PGC to allow sunday hunting.I'm pretty sure it's gonna pass.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> The Pa will cast a vote today to give regulatory authority to the PGC to allow sunday hunting.I'm pretty sure it's gonna pass.


GASP!!! PA might be about to actually become a part of the 21st century.


----------



## dougell

Sorry,didn't proof read.The senate game and fisheries committee is taking the vote.It will then go the the senate and then the house.Most major sportsman's organizations are behind it,as is the Pa farm bureau.This is being fast-tracked by a couple of senators so there's a good chance will see it happen relatively soon.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> The Pa will cast a vote today to give regulatory authority to the PGC to allow sunday hunting.I'm pretty sure it's gonna pass.


I wish I had known and had more time to prepare for the inevitable sky falling. Not sure my house is ready.


----------



## dougell

Buy some bread and milk because this is moving pretty fast.


----------



## Dietter700

Anyone looking for a good bow for good price. https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5598525


----------



## Dietter700

Dietter700 said:


> Anyone looking for a good bow for good price. https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5598525














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

It _is_ a very nice bow. However since this isn’t the classifieds forum I’ll say it’s $200 over what they typically bring.


----------



## dougell

The bill passed the senate game and fisheries committee by a a vote of 8-3.Now on to to the senate and then the house.


----------



## yetihunter1

fap1800 said:


> I just finished up THP's 2018 Deer Tour last night. I gotta say, for hunting content, their stuff is pretty good. Probably one of the best, if not the best out there IMO. Anyway, I started last year's Turkey Tour and probably stayed up a bit too late watching, but doing so has me looking forward to spring gobbler. Our annual guys fishing trip to our family farm in NY this spring happens to fall on the spring gobbler opener. I think I'm more excited to hunt turkey then to fish.
> 
> So instead of beating the same dead special regs horse again, who's looking forward to chasing some birds? Any out of state trips planned? Public land jaunts? Lets hear it...


Been sucked into the wormhole of Audit season for the last couple days but have to agree with you that THP is one of my favorite hunting content shows. I watch them and The Hunting Beast on youtube but THP puts out a much cleaner product but both are very educational. As to turkey, I have already started angering the wife with some box calls in the house. Trying to teach my son how to use it, he just ends up trying to eat it or throw it. I'm trying to plan a group trip with a bunch of my buddies right now for the opener. Not all of them are hunters so I am hoping while they all sleep off some beers Saturday morning I will run out bag a turkey on some new public land (don't know where we will be till we pick a cabin to rent). 

I have to say nothing beats turkey season, chasing birds till noon and then fly fishing till sunset.


----------



## full moon64

dougell said:


> The bill passed the senate game and fisheries committee by a a vote of 8-3.Now on to to the senate and then the house.


would it be for this year?


----------



## TauntoHawk

dougell said:


> The bill passed the senate game and fisheries committee by a a vote of 8-3.Now on to to the senate and then the house.


This would be the best PA news ever for me personally.. Very little ability to hunt week days and limited vacation time 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

full moon64 said:


> would it be for this year?


Doubtful,as the seasons and bag limits will get final approval in April.I bet we see it next year though.Some very powerful senators are pushing this hard and it seems to have a lot of support.


----------



## dougell

TauntoHawk said:


> This would be the best PA news ever for me personally.. Very little ability to hunt week days and limited vacation time
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Only problem is,we'll now have every saturday and sunday as a washout if this passes lol.


----------



## vonfoust

Last night my wife says "I see your divorce papers made it out of committee."


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> Last night my wife says "I see your divorce papers made it out of committee."


lol


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> Last night my wife says "I see your divorce papers made it out of committee."


Who gets the dog in the divorce?


----------



## nicko

I can't see Sunday hunting making me change the days I hunt at least here at home. On the property 4.5 hours away, I would take advantage of the day to hunt.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Who gets the dog in the divorce?



We know it won't be the wife...she won't take it :wink:


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> I can't see Sunday hunting making me change the days I hunt at least here at home. On the property 4.5 hours away, I would take advantage of the day to hunt.


I disagree ... I think Sunday woods in 5C and 5D will be saturated with Dads/Moms and their kids....right now all youth events imaginable are held on Saturdays...I know plenty of kids, my son included, who get out a couple days after school, between practices/lessons, as once fall seasons start every Saturday is packed with events...wrestling/soccer/hockey tourney's, football/lacrosse games, dance, robotics, engineering comps...you name it...up early, out all day, hard to inspire them to spend the last couple or first couple of hours in a stand, especially in our area...probably AL LOT different if you have the ability to walk out your back door and get some quality time, but most of us in this area don't have that luxury.

I do agree with the Potter trips though...will make for a more interesting decision making process...choosing how to plan your trip, knowing Sunday is an available option.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler

TauntoHawk said:


> This would be the best PA news ever for me personally.. Very little ability to hunt week days and limited vacation time
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


:thumbs_up


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> I can't see Sunday hunting making me change the days I hunt at least here at home. On the property 4.5 hours away, I would take advantage of the day to hunt.


To me,sunday hunting would just be a choice as I'd rarely hunt both days.I work long hours every day of the week and have way too much else going on during the weekend.My wife tolerates hunting season but two days would push her over the edge.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> Who gets the dog in the divorce?


She'll take the old one. I'll get 'My d*** dog." When he's retired she'll probably take him and he will at that point become the "Best dog ever." and I can start the process over


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> I disagree ... I think Sunday woods in 5C and 5D will be saturated with Dads/Moms and their kids....right now all youth events imaginable are held on Saturdays...I know plenty of kids, my son included, who get out a couple days after school, between practices/lessons, as once fall seasons start every Saturday is packed with events...wrestling/soccer/hockey tourney's, football/lacrosse games, dance, robotics, engineering comps...you name it...up early, out all day, hard to inspire them to spend the last couple or first couple of hours in a stand, especially in our area...probably AL LOT different if you have the ability to walk out your back door and get some quality time, but most of us in this area don't have that luxury.
> 
> I do agree with the Potter trips though...will make for a more interesting decision making process...choosing how to plan your trip, knowing Sunday is an available option.


Not saying other hunters won't take advantage of Sunday hunting here at home, just that *I* probably won't hunt Sundays at home. 

I would fully expect other hunters to hunt Sundays whenever that option becomes a reality.


----------



## Bucket

dougell said:


> To me,sunday hunting would just be a choice as I'd rarely hunt both days.I work long hours every day of the week and have way too much else going on during the weekend.My wife tolerates hunting season but two days would push her over the edge.


Same here...with exception of the issue with the wife. After 30 years, she has come to accept that I'm not around much in hunting season.

I'd bet most wont hunt both days, but it's going to make sitting thru a fall wedding a little more bearable.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> To me,sunday hunting would just be a choice as I'd rarely hunt both days.I work long hours every day of the week and have way too much else going on during the weekend.*My wife tolerates hunting season but two days would push her over the edge.*


Same here Doug. I think this probably applies to most hunters who have a significant other. A man has got to know his limits.


----------



## vonfoust

Probably posted this before but I lived in OH when Sunday hunting was passed. It actually helped my marriage at that point  When the kids were born I could hunt Saturday morning, be home by 10-11am and spend the day with them. Wife got to do her thing. Hunted Sunday evening then. Wife felt like we had a full weekend together as a family, I spent the majority of it with the kids. 
When we moved back to PA, I felt like I had to be out all day Saturday as those were the only hours available. Fortunately the wife was trained by that point and the kids were fairly self sufficient. Would mostly take one or both as well. 
Just a much more relaxed atmosphere when you know you have both.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I would hunt both saturday and sunday. How 'hard' is the question...whether i would hunt sunday only in the mornings, the afternoon or all day??? The 2 biggest factors for me would depend on what season it was and how tired i was from the work week. More weeks then not my ass is dragging by thursday...if not before. I would certainly miss not having sunday morning to sleep in a bit, as i choose to do now, but i would miss not having the option to hunt that day more.

This past archery season for example...how many foul weather saturdays were there...only to have a much nicer day with deer moving on sunday.

I can already here the boss's', whether at work...or the other one at home: "You can hunt all weekend, why do you need 'time' to hunt during the week to?!" :wink:


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> We know it won't be the wife...she won't take it :wink:


I went through two years of domestic disputes to get a bird dog in the house.She's home all day with the dog and *****es about it constantly.At the same time,she's developed a big soft spot for her.Usually when I leave for work,the dog is cuddled up next to her.There's something going on concerning hunting all year in our house so my wife is used to it.She's not a hunting fan but I try to balance time in the woods and time with her.Our son is a hunting fanatic and she's glad to see him doing something outside so I don't get as muich grief as I used to get when it was just me hunting.She's also learned that a well-behaved GSP needs to run a lot so she begs us to take her hunting.


----------



## 13third

I dunno about this Sunday hunting high hopes yet fellas. I wonder if it will be something like Maryland’s Sunday hunting? Private property only with the exception of 1 Sunday in archery and 1 in muzzle loader seasons on state owned lands. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Sunday’s will allow me to take advantage of weekend trips without having to burn a day of PTO., but at home I don’t really see me hunting all that much more. It’ll allow for more flexibility for my oldest who will be 10 and is really starting to get into it and Sunday’s will be a plus in that regard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

vonfoust said:


> Last night my wife says "I see your divorce papers made it out of committee."


Archery is my only habitat I have,,I hear that see you later...:dog1:


----------



## pa.hunter

nicko said:


> All rainbows. And one lone 4 inch perch. The trout were all decent size.....12-14 inches and fat. They were stacked up at our end of the lake.


where you at high point lake ? used to fish their a lot caught bunch pike their


----------



## TauntoHawk

13third said:


> I dunno about this Sunday hunting high hopes yet fellas. I wonder if it will be something like Maryland’s Sunday hunting? Private property only with the exception of 1 Sunday in archery and 1 in muzzle loader seasons on state owned lands.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think they will layer it in slowly. I'm OK with that, let's the sky is falling crowd realize it's not going to ruin hunting.

I understand there's a lot of public that gets weekend recreation outside of hunting so I could see the desire for some restrictions still being there on those. Private only or select public or select wmu's might be how we see it at first.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

_“We were disappointed by the vote but not surprised based on the overall makeup of the committee,” wrote PA Farm Bureau spokesman Mark O’Neill in an emailed statement. 

The Farm Bureau opposes any effort to expand existing Sunday hunting.

“During our most recent annual meeting, farmers reaffirmed their opposition to expanding Sunday hunting laws,” O’Neill said. “So, we will vigorously oppose Senate Bill 147.”_

It's certainly not a done deal yet. Long way to go. Everyone needs to contact their representatives, especially the ones that voted no in committee.


----------



## muzzypower

don't get divorced over it...under the new federal tax plan, starting in 2019, alimony is not tax deductible to the payer and it isn't taxable to the receiver. That's really insane.


----------



## PAbigbear

vonfoust said:


> _“We were disappointed by the vote but not surprised based on the overall makeup of the committee,” wrote PA Farm Bureau spokesman Mark O’Neill in an emailed statement.
> 
> The Farm Bureau opposes any effort to expand existing Sunday hunting.
> 
> “During our most recent annual meeting, farmers reaffirmed their opposition to expanding Sunday hunting laws,” O’Neill said. “So, we will vigorously oppose Senate Bill 147.”_
> 
> It's certainly not a done deal yet. Long way to go. Everyone needs to contact their representatives, especially the ones that voted no in committee.


I'm not sure why the farm bureau should have any input as to when I can hunt on public land. If a farmer chooses to close their property to Sunday hunting so be it. It's their choice, so the rest of us shouldn't have to pay the price. Now that the NRA has fully supported the bill any legislators to vote against it would most likely have a downgrade in their NRA rating. That's a pretty big deal for a lot of them.


----------



## dougell

There's a local powdered metal manufacturer around here that also sells lead free bullets and some fishing lures.They have a show on the pursuit channel.I have a few close friends who hunt and film on it.They get nothing for free except for a few instances when they film a hunt to promote an outfitter.They buy all of their own equipment though,even the cameras.


----------



## Bucket

PAbigbear said:


> I'm not sure why the farm bureau should have any input as to when I can hunt on public land. If a farmer chooses to close their property to Sunday hunting so be it. It's their choice, so the rest of us shouldn't have to pay the price.


^ This.

I'm not sure I see any legitimate argument for not allowing Sunday hunting on private land. Public land...I can see the argument, don't necessarily agree with it, but I do see the point.


----------



## dougell

I see no argument.Hunting is one of the safest activities there is.I'm in the woods every single sunday during the fall scouting and moving stands.To date,I've never encountered a single hiker or bird watcher.Over the years,I've seen a few other hunters doing the same thing but hunters pose no risk to bird watchers.Bow hunters and small game hunters pose zero threat to non-hunters.Even rifle hunters pose very little threat but mid december isn't exactly peak bird watching season.


----------



## Bucket

We used to ride dirt bikes and such a lot thru the fall, and I always made it a point to only ride on Sundays during the hunting season. For one, I was hunting a lot of the time, but mainly because I didn't want to disturb anyone that was hunting. Now I don't know that is why the people oppose Sunday hunting oppose it, but for me, it did make a difference. That being said, on my land, I should be bale to dictate Sunday hunting. Public land? I guess if it is indeed intended for uses other than hunting, then I get it.

But I agree with you Doug, hikers, horseback riders, and non-hunters in general are at no greater risk than any other time.


----------



## jacobh

If they won’t pass Sundays why not change like Arizona and don’t have time changes?? Never set your clocks back ever and I can hunt every afternoon


----------



## dougell

That's something I could jump on Scott.I start getting almost homicidal by this time every year.


----------



## dougell

Bucket said:


> We used to ride dirt bikes and such a lot thru the fall, and I always made it a point to only ride on Sundays during the hunting season. For one, I was hunting a lot of the time, but mainly because I didn't want to disturb anyone that was hunting. Now I don't know that is why the people oppose Sunday hunting oppose it, but for me, it did make a difference. That being said, on my land, I should be bale to dictate Sunday hunting. Public land? I guess if it is indeed intended for uses other than hunting, then I get it.
> 
> But I agree with you Doug, hikers, horseback riders, and non-hunters in general are at no greater risk than any other time.


We have ATV's,dirtbikes and horses.Once hunting season rolls around,they only leave our property on sundays but that's just out of respect for hunters,not fear.


----------



## dougell

Along those lines,you stand a far better chance of getting hurt on a horse,dirtbike or ATV than you do getting shot by a hunter.In fact,you stand a better chance of someone's dog coming into your yard and attacking you.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> That's something I could jump on Scott.I start getting almost homicidal by this time every year.


driving to the office in the am darkness and home in the pm darkness sucks....slowly getting better.

Joe


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


> driving to the office in the am darkness and home in the pm darkness sucks....slowly getting better.
> 
> Joe


Now if we could only get beyond all of this moisture, yard is like a sponge


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Now if we could only get beyond all of this moisture, yard is like a sponge


Don’t even get me started...i have no idea what’s going on at my place...I have almost NO grass, with the exception of the 600 square feet of sod I laid down this fall...my fenced yard is roughly 65 yards long by 30 yards with an uphill grade away from the house. Started noticing grass dying last summer, didn’t really think much of if, now 85% of the yard is a mud pit[emoji107]

Don’t forget I have Fawn and Storm too who need almost a full bath virtually every time they go out....uugghhh


----------



## Mathias

My yard is the same, the fenced in area I attribute to Sage and her squirrels.
I think I have a major grub problem as witnessed by the way the grass simply peels away, either that or the roots have rotted away. Dig down a bit Joe, flip the soil, see if you have grubs.


----------



## nicko

Just wait for it… March will come around, it will seem like winter was a big bust, and will get slammed with a nor’easter dumping 20+ inches of snow on us. Then the temperature will rocket up to 50°, melt everything, and saturate The ground all over again.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> My yard is the same, the fenced in area I attribute to Sage and her squirrels.
> I think I have a major grub problem as witnessed by the way the grass simply peels away, either that or the roots have rotted away. Dig down a bit Joe, flip the soil, see if you have grubs.


I found some last year, but never in my life would have thought they would have done this...and yes, I'm sure a big contribution to the problem is two GSPs who hit the yard at Mach 5 just about every time they go out. Storm doesn't even stay in one spot when he ****s...drives me nut. Yesterday they were chasing each other and Fawn went to make one of her standard cuts, lost her footing and slid no less than 10' in the mud...and her doofuss brother must have thought it looked like fun as he just started rolling around...sometimes I wonder what the heck I was thinking...

Been loving the extreme cold, simply because everything is frozen. 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Just wait for it… March will come around, it will seem like winter was a big bust, and will get slammed with a nor’easter dumping 20+ inches of snow on us. Then the temperature will rocket up to 50°, melt everything, and saturate The ground all over again.


forecasted to drop 20 degrees between noon and midnight today with winds picking up along the way...willing to be they'll be some drama (trees down, floods, etc...) .... anyone catch the drama on 100 this morning, just north of Flowing Springs road....damn landslide wiped out a Mercedes..NB traffic was backed all that way to 401, took about an 45-mins to clear the car and there is still a lot of visible debris on the road...added an extra hour to the ride, nothing like a 2-hour drive to travel 29 miles...

Joe


----------



## Mathias

We need wind, in moderation to suck up this water.
Seasonal depression is real!


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> We need wind, in moderation to suck up this water.
> Seasonal depression is real!


Geese are still in :darkbeer:


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> I found some last year, but never in my life would have thought they would have done this...and yes, I'm sure a big contribution to the problem is two GSPs who hit the yard at Mach 5 just about every time they go out. Storm doesn't even stay in one spot when he ****s...drives me nut. Yesterday they were chasing each other and Fawn went to make one of her standard cuts, lost her footing and slid no less than 10' in the mud...and her doofuss brother must have thought it looked like fun as he just started rolling around...sometimes I wonder what the heck I was thinking...
> 
> Been loving the extreme cold, simply because everything is frozen.
> 
> Joe


Joe when they got in my neighborhood I put grubX down and my neighbor did nothing. He lost his entire yard and we had a distinct green line down the propertyline. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

TauntoHawk said:


> Joe when they got in my neighborhood I put grubX down and my neighbor did nothing. He lost his entire yard and we had a distinct green line down the propertyline.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


thanks for the heads-up...not sure if I am pas the point of no return at this point or not....


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> thanks for the heads-up...not sure if I am pas the point of no return at this point or not....


It's hard to baby new grass with a dog that's for sure. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

OMG! Did I just see the sun poke its head out? There are even blue skies peeking through. Lol!


----------



## 12-Ringer

TauntoHawk said:


> It's hard to baby new grass with a dog that's for sure.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


considering more sod at this point...maybe even artificial turf :mg:

Joe


----------



## fap1800

I'll probably get flamed for this, but figured I'd throw this out there anyway for any of you guys that are NASCAR fans and play fantasy sports. I run a fantasy NASCAR league and we're always looking for more teams. Last year we had 27 teams and we paid out the top 6. $50 league fee. Pick one driver for each race. Can only use a driver once. Lots of strategery. :wink: If you're interested, PM me and I'll send you the rules. Probably could take a handful of extra teams.


----------



## yetihunter1

vonfoust said:


> Geese are still in :darkbeer:


and small game till the 28th I believe!


----------



## 13third

yetihunter1 said:


> and small game till the 28th I believe!


 https://youtu.be/SYKggcSvUDA
Yes it is and that make me happy happy happy. Probably not as happy as Sammi but I try to be!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Do many people hunt small game anymore...beyond say...pheasant and rabbit? I haven't hunted tree rats or any other small game for many years. I used to hunt for groundhogs exclusively with my bow several summer's in a row, good practice for deer season, but i don't do that anymore either.


----------



## Billy H

Friend of mine shared this with me this morning. I was not aware of this. Word is that mainly due to a lack of cooperation from land owners the program has been differed for now. Not sure if this would be a fix for something that’s really not fully understood. 

https://www.outdoornews.com/2019/01...roject-targets-cwd-in-blair-bedford-counties/


----------



## 13third

Billy H said:


> Friend of mine shared this with me this morning. I was not aware of this. Word is that mainly due to a lack of cooperation from land owners the program has been differed for now. Not sure if this would be a fix for something that’s really not fully understood.
> 
> https://www.outdoornews.com/2019/01...roject-targets-cwd-in-blair-bedford-counties/


This is literally in my back yard. Has the red necks riled up for sure. They don’t mind killin a doe or 13 themselves but let it be done and called a study and they come unglued and demand answers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

Here's a couple more links with info on this. 
https://wjactv.com/news/local/deer-removal-plan-has-hunters-up-in-arms
http://www.altoonamirror.com/news/l...ommission-plan-to-cull-deer-herd-angers-some/


----------



## brycehines

...


----------



## jacobh

Seems to be happening a lot more then most think


----------



## Mathias

Warming up with a coffee, perusing AT and a Sharp Shinned hawk pinned a woodpecker against the window 5’ away :boom:


----------



## dougell

Saturday morning I took the dog out for a run behind the house.As soon as we get out there she jumps some deer but I was able to call her off them easily.A little while later she goes on point and stays there for about 5 minutes.Thinking there's no birds around,I go down to check it out.When I get there,she's almost nose to nose with a button buck.The deer was obviously not right so I called her off the deer and went back to get the kids.we when go down to where the deer is and it's laying down,not in any condition to move.I wasn't about to dispatch it myself so I called the PGC and a couple of WCO's from a neighboring district show up a couple hours later and shoot it.It's impossible to say if it it was just winter stress but it had all the tell-tale signs of rumen acidosis,including explosive diarrhea and a belly full of corn.We didn't weigh it but I'm willing to bet it didn't weigh 40-50lbs.I took this picture with my phone from about 10 feet away when the dog was pointing it.


----------



## Mathias

Rocket J. Squirrel, for those old enough to remember him


----------



## jacobh

Sad to see. Maybe CWD?? Loss of weight and no fear of humans??


----------



## nick060200

AjPUNISHER said:


> Do many people hunt small game anymore...beyond say...pheasant and rabbit? I haven't hunted tree rats or any other small game for many years. I used to hunt for groundhogs exclusively with my bow several summer's in a row, good practice for deer season, but i don't do that anymore either.


I don't get out as much as I'd like but squirrel is better than venison by a good measure to me. I kill them when I can.


----------



## vonfoust

jacobh said:


> Sad to see. Maybe CWD?? Loss of weight and no fear of humans??


CWD doesn't manifest itself for 18 months so fawns of the year don't show symptoms is my understanding. Where dougell is, if you are feeding corn you are creating a problem.


----------



## jacobh

Man seems to be a lot going on in Pa with the deer herd anymore


----------



## dougell

I have two neighbors close by feeding them truck loads of corn.This deer died with a belly full.


----------



## TauntoHawk

jacobh said:


> Man seems to be a lot going on in Pa with the deer herd anymore


Deer are getting as soft as people these days dying from this and that. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Saturday night I ate corn got the craps... read this thread and thought man I’ve got rumen acidosis with the symptoms I’m showing. Thought for sure I was a goner


----------



## jacobh

So Doug did they take the deer and test it? Did they cut him open and see if it was the cause?


----------



## dougell

They took the deer but they weren't going to take it all the way to state college to have it tested.CWD will not show up in a fawn so there was no legitimate reason to waste time and resources to have it tested. We cut it open and it's stomach was full of corn.That,along with the explosive diarrhea and the way it was acting showed a strong indication of rumen acidosis.They told me,that was the 4th or 5th fawn that they put down in the past several days.People refuse to believe it but it's fairly common,especially around here.We actually have quite a bit of corn in the immediate area but it was all picked by the middle of Oct.Every year I have two neighbors that start dumping it out by the truckload in January and this isn't the first deer that appeared to die from it.The habitat right around this immediate area is poor because the deer have it so overbrowsed.Based on the emaciated state of this fawn,I'm sure it was close to starving so it gorged itself on corn,which lead to it's demise.When people have good but misguided intentions and feed deer in these areas,all they do is pull deer away from the better wintering areas.


----------



## nicko

Roman acidosis sounds entirely plausible as the cause. The only time you seem to hear about it is in the off-season when corn has been out of the diet rotation for deer for months. It is said to afflict deer and elk but elk seem to be the ones most hard hit by it or at least those are the cases that you hear of the most. My Sumption is that it probably falls through the cracks more in regard to cases involving deer.


----------



## nicko

I don't know what is the right or wrong way to deal with CWD in our deer herd. But I do know I don't like the idea of getting lawmakers and the state legislature further involved in the management of the deer. 

https://johnjoyce.house.gov/media/p...R1QQ1KiGswL7z1LglrLmBTi_c-Aqn_UCT8mkbacPO-pKM


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## fap1800

Lol! I saw a similar meme on FB today. So true.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

That one kinda rings home Joe. Flooded fields are only supposed to happen in Arkansas. Tough trying to figure out which 'new flooded field' the geese are going to be in this weekend.


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> That one kinda rings home Joe. Flooded fields are only supposed to happen in Arkansas. Tough trying to figure out which 'new flooded field' the geese are going to be in this weekend.


Thinking of training shamu for sheds....


----------



## nicko

61 degrees here right now. The weather roller coaster continues.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> 61 degrees here right now. The weather roller coaster continues.


Took a walk during lunch, made about 10-steps in the cut corn and was sinking at least 6" down...pulled my boots out and went to WAWA for lunch??

Joe


----------



## TauntoHawk

Took a maybe a roughly 2mi loop through some gamelands at lunch to enjoy the temps. Cut 1 set of deer tracks

Last night leaving work, 11 deer in grass behind one of the buildings in the complex I work in.

Perfect example of the deer distribution in the "special" reg area. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Good sighting today. Last year I saw three mature bald eagles feeding on a deer carcass. Didnt take much to find one of their nest. I checked everytime I was in the area with not much luck. I figured they might have moved on. Today this one was perched in a tree 50 yards from the nest. Probably common for some of you guys but around here we dont see many.


----------



## 12-Ringer

They are pretty awesome when you get the chance to see one


----------



## 12-Ringer

Not a bald eagle but an awesome picture...not sure where it’s from some one sent it to me today


----------



## AjPUNISHER

See an eagle or 2 'almost' every time i fish the susquehanna in the summer and early fall, they've had a nest in the same area for the last few years. Nice to see...and watch them 'fish'.


----------



## jasonk0519

AjPUNISHER said:


> See an eagle or 2 'almost' every time i fish the susquehanna in the summer and early fall, they've had a nest in the same area for the last few years. Nice to see...and watch them 'fish'.


I shad fish at the conowingo dam. There are lots of eagles there. I tell anyone who wants to go see eagles to take a ride down rt. 1. There is nothing like seeing one swoop down and snatch a fish up right in front of you. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

jasonk0519 said:


> I shad fish at the conowingo dam. There are lots of eagles there. I tell anyone who wants to go see eagles to take a ride down rt. 1. There is nothing like seeing one swoop down and snatch a fish up right in front of you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


We had planned on driving down today with our cameras, but my niece was singing at the Flyers game, so we decided to go there instead. Exciting game, boys almost let it get away from them...


Joe


----------



## jasonk0519

12-Ringer said:


> We had planned on driving down today with our cameras, but my niece was singing at the Flyers game, so we decided to go there instead. Exciting game, boys almost let it get away from them...
> 
> 
> Joe


I didn't catch the game but looking at the score it looks like it was a good one. I'm sure your niece didn't disappoint. You made the right choice. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

Billy H said:


> Good sighting today. Last year I saw three mature bald eagles feeding on a deer carcass. Didnt take much to find one of their nest. I checked everytime I was in the area with not much luck. I figured they might have moved on. Today this one was perched in a tree 50 yards from the nest. Probably common for some of you guys but around here we dont see many.
> 
> View attachment 6749459


A few years ago in late winter I came around a corner of a remote state forest road and saw 7 feeding on a deer carcass. I would assume it was a winter kill the eagles were just cleaning up. I don't see one every day, but it's pretty common to see them around here.


----------



## noclueo2

I have two that winter, I guess they winter. Right behind my house in Bucks County. Pretty awesome to see.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Any of you local guys want this stand-*free*- Gorilla hang on, never seen a tree.


----------



## jacobh

https://ljsp.lwcdn.com/api/video/em...d073a&pi=b1d70b5c-8e54-463f-9ced-1ca62c173276


Maybe backlash worked instead of killing the deer they’re now claiming a possible cure for CWD


----------



## Mathias

Stand spoken for.thx


----------



## nicko

Protecting open land. 

https://conserveland.org/blog/natur...zbuxcWpK7QzGewthTcIrbbcgQ26VFyLuAaDRk5R_mhME8


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Protecting open land.
> 
> https://conserveland.org/blog/natur...zbuxcWpK7QzGewthTcIrbbcgQ26VFyLuAaDRk5R_mhME8


That is awesome! That is a nice little piece to add there.


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> That is awesome! That is a nice little piece to add there.


Yep. Even if it is not open to hunting, it’s still a win.


----------



## Billy H

I’m sure many guys here have been following the CWD threads. Lots of information and disinformation to digest. Like everyone else the issue isn’t black and white and leaves me wondering what to do. Personally I’ve come to the conclusion that I am going to have any deer I shoot next year tested. As much as it goes against what I normally do my target deer for the freezer next year will be a yearling doe, or maybe a 1 year old buck if he has legal bone. My thinking is the odds are better that a young deer hasn’t contracted the disease yet. That said I’m not sure it even makes sense to get a young deer tested because some say the disease doesn’t show up for many months after infection. Regardless, does anyone know where to get a deer tested and the steps that need to be taken to get it done? Will the PGC have a list of approved testing facilities by management area or county? Any info would be helpful.


----------



## jacobh

Billy only CWD I’ve heard about is in central Pa. we have EHD to worry about near us


----------



## Billy H

jacobh said:


> Billy only CWD I’ve heard about is in central Pa. we have EHD to worry about near us


Look up CWD area #4 it’s here.


----------



## jacobh

Oh ok yea Lancaster and above reading. Slowly creeping in


----------



## vonfoust

Billy H said:


> I’m sure many guys here have been following the CWD threads. Lots of information and disinformation to digest. Like everyone else the issue isn’t black and white and leaves me wondering what to do. Personally I’ve come to the conclusion that I am going to have any deer I shoot next year tested. As much as it goes against what I normally do my target deer for the freezer next year will be a yearling doe, or maybe a 1 year old buck if he has legal bone. My thinking is the odds are better that a young deer hasn’t contracted the disease yet. That said I’m not sure it even makes sense to get a young deer tested because some say the disease doesn’t show up for many months after infection. Regardless, does anyone know where to get a deer tested and the steps that need to be taken to get it done? Will the PGC have a list of approved testing facilities by management area or county? Any info would be helpful.


We are all going to have to make these decisions at some point. Keep us informed please. All information is good as we move forward.


----------



## fmf979

I watched this whole video from the link jacobh posted and it sounds like home tests should be available by next season. I hope so so I will test deer no matter where I kill them in them future.

https://ljsp.lwcdn.com/api/video/emb...d-1ca62c173276


Maybe backlash worked instead of killing the deer they’re now claiming a possible cure for CWD


----------



## nicko

This PSU deer blog is from 11/2017. Obviously not recent but it states buying a DIY CWD test kits should be done with caution as their are only two ways know to test for CWD - brain tissue and certain lymph nodes. 

https://ecosystems.psu.edu/research/projects/deer/news/2017/buyer-beware

Personally, I would opt to just drop the head of a deer off at an approved collection location where the test can be properly administered.


----------



## fap1800

jacobh said:


> Oh ok yea Lancaster and above reading. Slowly creeping in


Yup. The edge of that DMA is about 40 miles as the crow flies from me here in Bucks. I think Billy is in this area as well if I'm not mistaken. I've been reading so much about it as of late just to gather as much info as I can. I think I read something about doe dispersal and one study recorded a doe going 150 miles, but obviously not the norm. I'm not sure I'm at the point where I'm going to worry terribly about eating an infected deer here. I've hunted IL with my buddy the last three season and they have CWD in some of the counties there and have check stations should you kill a deer. I killed my buck there this year in a CWD county and had to take it in. Pretty good operation. They age the deer and then take the adenoid or something lymph notes to test. They cut a section of the tongue as well to test and contact you if it tests positive. I never heard anything.


----------



## jacobh

Yea Billy I think is by me in Montco county but yea coming in close.


----------



## nicko

Switching gears a bit......anybody picking up a new bow for the upcoming season? I got a used 2015 e35 in the classifieds last year that I am happy with but a new shiny bow is always fun to think about. I like everything I have heard so far about the Ritual 35.


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Switching gears a bit......anybody picking up a new bow for the upcoming season? I got a used 2015 e35 in the classifieds last year that I am happy with but a new shiny bow is always fun to think about. I like everything I have heard so far about the Ritual 35.


I’m purposely avoiding the bow shop for that very reason. The Ritual 35 and Mathews Traverse. I don’t need to shoot either. Lol. My Centergy is a few years old but still works just fine. I know that if I shoot a new one I’d be tempted to buy it and come up with some rationalization that will sound perfectly logical in the moment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Switching gears a bit......anybody picking up a new bow for the upcoming season? I got a used 2015 e35 in the classifieds last year that I am happy with but a new shiny bow is always fun to think about. I like everything I have heard so far about the Ritual 35.


Nick, did you ever try the Ritual?
Fantastic bow all the way around, probably 2018’s best.


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> Look up CWD area #4 it’s here.


Did they find it in a wild deer or just captive?


----------



## jacobh

Dma 4 I’m thinking it’s places to have deer tested maybe not necessarily disease area. Says disease management area is pink


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> Did they find it in a wild deer or just captive?


No idea. But it is a disease management area.


----------



## jg420

I found 6 dead ones while pheasant hunting on Sgl 43 before Christmas. Talked to another hunter who said the whole French creek watershed was hit hard!


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> No idea. But it is a disease management area.


I think they may have just found a case in a captive deer there.I could be wrong though.


----------



## 12-Ringer

my cousin and his fiancé found several dead this weekend shed hunting...pretty sure it was EHD and not CWD as they were in Downingtown and I don't believe that there is record of CWD being this far over just yet.

Joe


----------



## Hlzr

Been following along since the beginning of the thread, and I'd like to know what you all are going to do different this year coming in the way of hunting, read some posts where guys were getting skunked, any plans to change things up for next year? Anyone that didn't have luck coming up with any answers as to why and how to remedy it. I'm going to be working on extending my range this year, planning on purchasing a mobile tree stand set up maybe a lone wolf custom, to compliment the 2 semi permanent I have now. I have pics of a buck from the beginning of January that if he makes it till next year and is in the neighborhood I have to hunt him exclusively, going to keep me from being able to hunt the National Forest or the 2 farms I have access in Greene and Washington but he's a once in a lifetime buck and he's in territory I know.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> my cousin and his fiancé found several dead this weekend shed hunting...pretty sure it was EHD and not CWD as they were in Downingtown and I don't believe that there is record of CWD being this far over just yet.
> 
> Joe


I doubt it would be CWD either.I'm not sure if you've ever seen a confirmed case of EHD but they literally disintegrate into a pile of mush within days.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> I doubt it would be CWD either.I'm not sure if you've ever seen a confirmed case of EHD but they literally disintegrate into a pile of mush within days.


Bones too?


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> I doubt it would be CWD either.I'm not sure if you've ever seen a confirmed case of EHD but they literally disintegrate into a pile of mush within days.


Seen plenty this year, one farm on 401 found 22 in a month. The local retired deputy introduced me to the landowner last year and he let me walk his creek bottom with him this year...was devastating...the smell was overwhelming. EHD hit northern Chester County very hard this year with confirmed cases in Warwick Park, Marsh Creek and French Creek State parks, as well as, with several local private landowners. One landowner in Glenmoore found 15 dead in 10 day period before Halloween and another 20 between November 10-30. He would literally find 2-3 new ones every day...commission was contacted and officers did report to collect data. Those skeletons left behind are still there now...

Joe


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> I think they may have just found a case in a captive deer there.I could be wrong though.


I looked for info and came up with nothing. I'm all ears if someone has the story on area 4

As for EHD it hit one of Popes spots pretty hard last year. Found double digits of dead deer on the property he hunts and more on neighboring properties.


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> Bones too?


No but the rest is usually gone within days.They just turn into a big pile of black mush.


----------



## dougell

This is the best I can do concerning DMA 4 Billy.It appears that they found a captive deer with cwd in Lancaster,
And with the creation earlier this year of DMA 4, which was established after CWD was detected at a captive deer farm in Lancaster County, more than 5,895 square miles within Pennsylvania lie within DMAs, in which special rules apply to hunters and residents.

It’s unlawful to feed deer within DMAs. Hunters are prohibited from transporting high-risk parts (generally the head and backbone) from deer they harvest within a DMA to points outside a DMA. And the use or field possession of urine-based deer attractants also is prohibited within DMAs.

Game Commission Executive Director Bryan Burhans stressed the importance of becoming familiar and complying with these rules.

“The escalating number of CWD detections and the sudden emergence of this disease in new parts of the state should put all Pennsylvanians on guard to the threat CWD poses and the disease’s potential to have damaging impacts on Pennsylvania’s deer and deer-hunting tradition,” Burhans said. “It’s important for each of us to take this threat seriously and do all we can to slow the spread of the disease where it exists.

“By discontinuing feeding of deer and curbing other behavior that induces deer to congregate, and potentially spread disease, and by responsibly disposing of high-risk deer parts and not transporting them outside DMAs, those living within DMAs can do their part in helping fight CWD,” Burhans said.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> No but the rest is usually gone within days.They just turn into a big pile of black mush.


Gotcha. Dad shot a doe this year that the ribs on one side were basically disintegrated. We chalked it up to being hit by a car, but when you said that it made me think.


----------



## dougell

They can look almost normal when they first die but they just turn into a pile of mush.If you find an intact or semi intact deer well into winter,it didn't die from EHD.


----------



## yetihunter1

jg420 said:


> I found 6 dead ones while pheasant hunting on Sgl 43 before Christmas. Talked to another hunter who said the whole French creek watershed was hit hard!


That was the EHD breakout we had this year. Was rough on that area.


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> That was the EHD breakout we had this year. Was rough on that area.


Yep. That SGL was hit hard. Every time I hunted it in the early season, I smelled rotting flesh in multiple areas. Never saw one deer hunting there this season.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Nick, did you ever try the Ritual?
> Fantastic bow all the way around, probably 2018’s best.


I never tried the R33 Matt. Once I heard about the cam issues chewing into servings and some of the bowe coming in about 8 to 10 fps slow, I figure I’d hold off. The R 35 is more in the axle to axle length that I prefer and elite has had a full year to work the kinks out of that platform.


----------



## Mathias

As you know I punted my first Ritual when the serving issue surfaced. Wound up hunting the updated version last season. Great bow. I never chronographed mine. 33 is a great length for me.


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> I never tried the R33 Matt. Once I heard about the cam issues chewing into servings and some of the bowe coming in about 8 to 10 fps slow, I figure I’d hold off. The R 35 is more in the axle to axle length that I prefer and elite has had a full year to work the kinks out of that platform.


How do you like the E35 as far as the grip goes? I haven't owned an Elite since the '13 Hunter. I had a 2011 Pure that I really liked, but man that grip was tricky. I know paper tuning isn't the end all be all of a good bow, but I just coudn't consistently get good tears. Maybe 1 in every 4 shots. Granted, I don't pretend to have great form, but the inconsistency just bothered me. The newer cage riser supposedly fixed that so curious how you like it? I like a longer A2A bow as well.


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> How do you like the E35 as far as the grip goes? I haven't owned an Elite since the '13 Hunter. I had a 2011 Pure that I really liked, but man that grip was tricky. I know paper tuning isn't the end all be all of a good bow, but I just coudn't consistently get good tears. Maybe 1 in every 4 shots. Granted, I don't pretend to have great form, but the inconsistency just bothered me. The newer cage riser supposedly fixed that so curious how you like it? I like a longer A2A bow as well.


Elite grips in general are hit or miss for the user. I have been shooting nothing but Elites since 2009 so I have no problem with their standard grip, E35 included. But my first Elite, a 2007 Synergy had me ready to heave the bow across my yard. My groups were all over the place until I stopped fighting the grip and just let the throat of the grip slide all the way into the webbing of my hand between thumb and index finger. Once I did that, grouping immediately improved and tightened up. I use what is probably considered a high wrist grip. It works for me.

I don't paper tune. I go by where fixed blade broadheads hit with field points. Once BH and FP flight is identical, my tuning is done. 

The riser cages Elite introduced with the Energy series bows are supposed to stiffen up the risers. I could easily roll with the E35 for another season and be perfectly fine. It's a nice shooting bow and I find it more stable and able to hold on target better than its little brother the E32.


----------



## nicko

This is not at all hunting related but worth sharing.....my day at work today.

https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5624121


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> This is not at all hunting related but worth sharing.....my day at work today.
> 
> https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5624121


Holy crap nicko, glad your ok!


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> Holy crap nicko, glad your ok!


Yeah, pretty crazy. About 10+ years ago, I had one client follow me into the attic (I didn't tell him to come up). He stood on the drywall between the roof trusses and ......BOMBS AWAY!!!!!! He completely went through the drywall and into the 2nd floor bathroom. That story is peanuts compared to this.


----------



## rogersb

Hlzr said:


> Been following along since the beginning of the thread, and I'd like to know what you all are going to do different this year coming in the way of hunting, read some posts where guys were getting skunked, any plans to change things up for next year? Anyone that didn't have luck coming up with any answers as to why and how to remedy it. I'm going to be working on extending my range this year, planning on purchasing a mobile tree stand set up maybe a lone wolf custom, to compliment the 2 semi permanent I have now. I have pics of a buck from the beginning of January that if he makes it till next year and is in the neighborhood I have to hunt him exclusively, going to keep me from being able to hunt the National Forest or the 2 farms I have access in Greene and Washington but he's a once in a lifetime buck and he's in territory I know.


This year was hard with so much water. I hunt the mountains and can usually hunt near water and see deer. This year water was everywhere so seeing deer was hit and miss. For my scouting this winter I'm trying to nail down bedding areas and try to find trails and trees nearby they will use to leave these areas to get closer than I have been in past seasons.


----------



## Hlzr

rogersb said:


> This year was hard with so much water. I hunt the mountains and can usually hunt near water and see deer. This year water was everywhere so seeing deer was hit and miss. For my scouting this winter I'm trying to nail down bedding areas and try to find trails and trees nearby they will use to leave these areas to get closer than I have been in past seasons.


I've been scouting different this year than years past also, been getting into thick areas and looking at places that I normally wouldn't have access during the season or when things are green, I'm scouting hard now and then planning on staying out of those areas until maybe June, get in there and clean up the locations and then not bother till the season starts.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> This is not at all hunting related but worth sharing.....my day at work today.
> 
> https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5624121


Glad you are ok. Years ago in another life we had a tree that was leaning very much towards our house. I called the insurance company and told them it was going to come down on the house and what should we do about it? Nothing. Wait for it to come down. We moved prior to it coming down and the people that bought the house got foreclosed on so I bet they are hoping the tree comes down now.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hlzr said:


> I've been scouting different this year than years past also, been getting into thick areas and looking at places that I normally wouldn't have access during the season or when things are green, I'm scouting hard now and then planning on staying out of those areas until maybe June, get in there and clean up the locations and then not bother till the season starts.


the real secret is to plan now....find your spots in all of that crap and clear entry/exit routes to identified ambush sites...do it now, clear more than you think is needed and let the growth in the spring cover your work...make a couple pit stops back throughout the spring and summer but likely only need hand shears then...you can get yourself into some PRIME habitat this way...I've gotten myself into some gnarly productive spots...it is important to identify these areas in season as opposed to now as many deer don't use the same exact bedding, feeding, areas/routes during the fall that they do in the winter.

Good luck!

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> the real secret is to plan now....find your spots in all of that crap and clear entry/exit routes to identified ambush sites...do it now, clear more than you think is needed and let the growth in the spring cover your work...make a couple pit stops back throughout the spring and summer but likely only need hand shears then...you can get yourself into some PRIME habitat this way...I've gotten myself into some gnarly productive spots...it is important to identify these areas in season as opposed to now as many deer don't use the same exact bedding, feeding, areas/routes during the fall that they do in the winter.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Joe


The deer around us are in far different places now than they will be in about a month. Much different from early summer through early fall versus late fall and winter.


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> The deer around us are in far different places now than they will be in about a month. Much different from early summer through early fall versus late fall and winter.


I agree, that's why I said the key is to have an idea where they are then, but use this time of the year to create access to stand sites...for example...for many years I had access to a property in in Glenmoore and over those years was able to identify a specific area as a rut bedding/breeding area...was thick and nasty as hell around all of the fringes, but during shed season I realized it was actually a little more open in the middle, even had a two white oak trees mixed in there...I used this time of year to cut a few different entry and exit routes into that area and hung two different stands to capitalize on the two primary wind directions we faced there....we shot two buck from those stands in year one, and then 3 buck over the next 5 years from those stands. In the years prior to that, we never could penetrate the fringe tangle...unless we go on our hands and knees and crawled.

If you have experience with the property there is no better time than Feb-early April to prep areas. You're often dealing with 10% of what will be around in the fall AND your out of the area long before the deer are back in that area.

Keep in mind, most of us here in SE PA are after deer that don't have hundreds of uninterrupted acreage at this disposal. They are consistently traveling the same corridors to the same food sources year after year. Given only that limited information, you'd think it would be easy to get a good one, but we all know better.

Joe


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> Glad you are ok. Years ago in another life we had a tree that was leaning very much towards our house. I called the insurance company and told them it was going to come down on the house and what should we do about it? Nothing. Wait for it to come down. We moved prior to it coming down and the people that bought the house got foreclosed on so I bet they are hoping the tree comes down now.


Legally,they can only pay for tree removal if it damages property.The only exception would be lightning and then they'll also pay for the value of the tree,up to $500.I dealt with storm damage all day yesterday.I had a lady call me as soon as I got to work because a big dead ash tree went through her kitchen.She turned her heat off because she was afraid of all the heat going out the roof.The way she described it,it didn't seem bad so I had a tree trimmer go over to get the tree off and tarp the roof.I had some drywall and insulation in my office so I went over to temporarily patch the ceiling so she'd turn the heat back on.When I got there,the hole in her ceiling and roof was about 8'x16',a little worse than she described lol.The tree fell in between two trusses but actually took out 4 of them.I told her we'd be getting her a hotel to stay in for a while.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> I agree, that's why I said the key is to have an idea where they are then, but use this time of the year to create access to stand sites...for example...for many years I had access to a property in in Glenmoore and over those years was able to identify a specific area as a rut bedding/breeding area...was thick and nasty as hell around all of the fringes, but during shed season I realized it was actually a little more open in the middle, even had a two white oak trees mixed in there...I used this time of year to cut a few different entry and exit routes into that area and hung two different stands to capitalize on the two primary wind directions we faced there....we shot two buck from those stands in year one, and then 3 buck over the next 5 years from those stands. In the years prior to that, we never could penetrate the fringe tangle...unless we go on our hands and knees and crawled.
> 
> If you have experience with the property there is no better time than Feb-early April to prep areas. You're often dealing with 10% of what will be around in the fall AND your out of the area long before the deer are back in that area.
> 
> Keep in mind, most of us here in SE PA are after deer that don't have hundreds of uninterrupted acreage at this disposal. They are consistently traveling the same corridors to the same food sources year after year. Given only that limited information, you'd think it would be easy to get a good one, but we all know better.
> 
> Joe


We rarely kill deer in the same stands from year to year.Scouting this time of year up here is a good way to learn the lay of the land,find old sign and recognize potential food sources and bedding areas but you can never bank on it.All it's really good for is finding areas to check out right before or during the season.I've seen one deer near my house since December and it was ready to die.There's just no food once we get snow cover and you don't see a deer until it greens up.When that happens,tyhey're everywhere until about the second week of archery season.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## 12-Ringer

mathias said:


> View attachment 6761189


very cool


----------



## Billy H

Is that along the perky?


----------



## Mathias

The Wyalusing Billy.


----------



## Hlzr

"If you have experience with the property there is no better time than Feb-early April to prep areas. You're often dealing with 10% of what will be around in the fall AND your out of the area long before the deer are back in that area."

I have access year round and permission to hunt where I may, I'll have my stands marked before spring and I'll do minimal trimming and prep at some point over the summer. I get to walk the property also, I can avoid those areas with the dogs. 

I'm in Lawrence county and I'd say we have a hybrid of some sorts, we have agriculture, limestone quarries, and civilization sprinkled throughout. The quarries really change the topo and the cover to something more rural while there is plenty of soy and corn.


----------



## adr1601

Kicking a sleeping dog here, but I've been thinking about donating money to a hiking group, and was digging around the net trying get a better feeling of them, when I found some info pertaining to Sun. hunting. 
If accurate these numbers are a huge surprise to me.

"By Southwick Associates and the Theodore Roosevelt Conservation Partnership showed that trail users outnumbered hunters 3 to 1 and their economic impact was higher than hunters by 2.5 to 1. Trail users spent $2574 per participant according to the analysis."

"It is fair to share our natural resources: Pennsylvanians deserve one day a week when they can enjoy the outdoors in peace and quiet. Hunters can already hunt six days per week for much of the year.

Pennsylvania wildlife watchers outnumber hunters more than 3 to 1: According to the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service, 37% of Pennsylvanians are wildlife watchers, while hunters make up only 11% of the state’s population. Many of them, along with hikers, birders, horseback riders, bikers, photographers, and others who enjoy the outdoors, often choose to venture out only on Sundays when there are no hunters in the woods, for safety reasons.

Hunters are divided over Sunday hunting: According to a Pennsylvania Game Commission poll – only 53% of hunters support Sunday hunting.

Prohibiting Sunday Hunting is good for our state’s economy: Allowing hunting on Sundays would increase the cost of law enforcement and could discourage economically valuable non-consumptive tourist recreational activities. According to the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service, wildlife watchers in Pennsylvania contribute more than $1.4 billion dollars to the state’s economy annually. Tourist wildlife watchers in Pennsylvania exceed hunters in trip-related spending by more than 20 million dollars annually, a boost to our economy that would be compromised by allowing Sunday hunting.

Public safety concerns: Even if Sunday hunting is only allowed on private property, bullets and arrows certainly do not stop at property lines.

Private property rights: When last surveyed, Sunday hunting was extremely unpopular with landowners. 82% either strongly opposed or opposed Sunday hunting. Furthermore, 16% would remove land from Pennsylvania Game Commission public access programs and 18% said they would completely close their land to hunting. Trespassing is frequently cited as a major concern for landowners.



For many, Sunday is a day of rest: Traditionally, many families attend religious services on Sundays and wish to preserve a day of rest, uninterrupted by the sounds of gunshots. There is no reason to disrupt this custom to appease a tiny minority."


----------



## TauntoHawk

adr1601 said:


> Kicking a sleeping dog here, but I've been thinking about donating money to a hiking group, and was digging around the net trying get a better feeling of them, when I found some info pertaining to Sun. hunting.
> If accurate these numbers are a huge surprise to me.
> 
> "By Southwick Associates and the Theodore Roosevelt Conservation Partnership showed that trail users outnumbered hunters 3 to 1 and their economic impact was higher than hunters by 2.5 to 1. Trail users spent $2574 per participant according to the analysis."
> 
> "It is fair to share our natural resources: Pennsylvanians deserve one day a week when they can enjoy the outdoors in peace and quiet. Hunters can already hunt six days per week for much of the year.
> 
> Pennsylvania wildlife watchers outnumber hunters more than 3 to 1: According to the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service, 37% of Pennsylvanians are wildlife watchers, while hunters make up only 11% of the state’s population. Many of them, along with hikers, birders, horseback riders, bikers, photographers, and others who enjoy the outdoors, often choose to venture out only on Sundays when there are no hunters in the woods, for safety reasons.
> 
> Hunters are divided over Sunday hunting: According to a Pennsylvania Game Commission poll – only 53% of hunters support Sunday hunting.
> 
> Prohibiting Sunday Hunting is good for our state’s economy: Allowing hunting on Sundays would increase the cost of law enforcement and could discourage economically valuable non-consumptive tourist recreational activities. According to the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service, wildlife watchers in Pennsylvania contribute more than $1.4 billion dollars to the state’s economy annually. Tourist wildlife watchers in Pennsylvania exceed hunters in trip-related spending by more than 20 million dollars annually, a boost to our economy that would be compromised by allowing Sunday hunting.
> 
> Public safety concerns: Even if Sunday hunting is only allowed on private property, bullets and arrows certainly do not stop at property lines.
> 
> Private property rights: When last surveyed, Sunday hunting was extremely unpopular with landowners. 82% either strongly opposed or opposed Sunday hunting. Furthermore, 16% would remove land from Pennsylvania Game Commission public access programs and 18% said they would completely close their land to hunting. Trespassing is frequently cited as a major concern for landowners.
> 
> 
> 
> For many, Sunday is a day of rest: Traditionally, many families attend religious services on Sundays and wish to preserve a day of rest, uninterrupted by the sounds of gunshots. There is no reason to disrupt this custom to appease a tiny minority."


Man I don't know if I buy any of the numbers they threw out. Ok a re-read it and I am sure I don't believe any of the numbers they gave. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

TauntoHawk said:


> Man I don't know if I buy any of the numbers they threw out. Ok a re-read it and I am sure I don't believe any of the numbers they gave.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I hear ya. Speaking of public lands I do think most don't really have an idea how popular they are outside of hunting season. 
If they lump groups like motorcycles and leaf peepers into those numbers I could see it.
I still found it pretty interesting.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Interesting, stuff...not sure if totally qualifies as FAKE news...I'd be interested how they tallied those numbers; especially the economic ....I am sure they don't count at all the tax revenue generated by the thousands who own property/camps throughout the commonwealth with the specific purpose of hunting...learned a LONG time ago, you can manipulate statistics to make any point.

Joe


----------



## TauntoHawk

adr1601 said:


> I hear ya. Speaking of public lands I do think most don't really have an idea how popular they are outside of hunting season.
> If they lump groups like motorcycles and leaf peepers into those numbers I could see it.
> I still found it pretty interesting.


What are they qualifying as a wildlife watcher to get their 37%. I have a bird house out back, I trail run too. Pretty much all hunters do other forms of outdoor recreation are we being counter in their numbers as well as our own. 

There's also no way Susan who likes to use trekking poles on her nature strolls in the local park out spends me.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

My wife looked out the window last fall and saw a deer and she is now a wildlife watcher. Add the city folk that go to Schenley Park and see a squirrel, possibly a few pigeons. Adds up quick.


----------



## adr1601

12-Ringer said:


> Interesting, stuff...not sure if totally qualifies as FAKE news...I'd be interested how they tallied those numbers; especially the economic ....I am sure they don't count at all the tax revenue generated by the thousands who own property/camps throughout the commonwealth with the specific purpose of hunting...learned a LONG time ago, you can manipulate statistics to make any point.
> 
> Joe


I agree about manipulating the numbers to suit ones desired result. 
I also think most people don't realize how many of those hunting camps are SF lease camps and don't generate any tax revenue. Heck most of those lease camps are likely a tax burden.


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> Interesting, stuff...not sure if totally qualifies as FAKE news...I'd be interested how they tallied those numbers; especially the economic ....I am sure they don't count at all the tax revenue generated by the thousands who own property/camps throughout the commonwealth with the specific purpose of hunting...learned a LONG time ago, you can manipulate statistics to make any point.
> 
> Joe


So you're telling me if I poll 10 of my friends coincidentally 9 might be hunters that the "facts" I come up with won't be accurate when I multiple over the state populous. Lol

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

TauntoHawk said:


> What are they qualifying as a wildlife watcher to get their 37%. I have a bird house out back, I trail run too. Pretty much all hunters do other forms of outdoor recreation are we being counter in their numbers as well as our own.
> 
> There's also no way Susan who likes to use trekking poles on her nature strolls in the local park out spends me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


A few years ago we were eating brunch at restaurant-hotel in Renovo. The owner said her #1 revenue time was the flaming foliage festival. I think Bear season was #2 or #3.

Spend some time on SR 144, 44, or 120 in the spring, summer, and fall. It amazes me how many people just go for a ride.


----------



## adr1601

vonfoust said:


> My wife looked out the window last fall and saw a deer and she is now a wildlife watcher. Add the city folk that go to Schenley Park and see a squirrel, possibly a few pigeons. Adds up quick.


Heck how many guys take their gun for a walk once or twice a year and call themselves hunters.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> View attachment 6761189


Was this over by Pickering Creek on 29? Saw one sitting in a tree there around the same time yesterday.

Nm, saw the post after stating where....


----------



## fap1800

TauntoHawk said:


> There's also no way Susan who likes to use trekking poles on her nature strolls in the local park out spends me.


Lol! Aint that the truth. 

In all seriousness, there's probably a touch of validity to the story. Most definitely not the 37% claim though. Look at a PA population density map. I can tell you for certain that there aren't enough wildlife watchers here to achieve that number unless you're counting bird house and seed sales at Home Depot.


----------



## 12-Ringer

TauntoHawk said:


> There's also no way Susan who likes to use trekking poles on her nature strolls in the local park out spends me.
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


LOL....I just spit my drink all over the keyboard.....that's a classic comment!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

adr1601 said:


> I agree about manipulating the numbers to suit ones desired result.
> I also think most people don't realize how many of those hunting camps are SF lease camps and don't generate any tax revenue. Heck most of those lease camps are likely a tax burden.


Where does the lease $$ go?

Joe


----------



## dougell

Hunting is a low impact activity.I have no fear of getting shot while I'm hunting.Why would I fear getting shot if I was simply hiking?It a baseless concern.


----------



## 12-Ringer

TauntoHawk said:


> So you're telling me if I poll 10 of my friends coincidentally 9 might be hunters that the "facts" I come up with won't be accurate when I multiple over the state populous. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk



exactly :wink::thumbs_up

Oh and I don't think any of us "watch" any other wildlife while we're in our $100+ stands, wearing $100+ camo, with $1000 bow, and $100+ accessories, that we purchased from some retailer. Heck, the way things have been going in my area of the state I think most of us are wildlife watchers more than hunters...at least it seemed that way this year.....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Hunting is a low impact activity.I have no fear of getting shot while I'm hunting.Why would I fear getting shot if I was simply hiking?It a baseless concern.


Agreed...that concern represents the ignorance of the uninformed and over-opinionated


----------



## adr1601

12-Ringer said:


> Where does the lease $$ go?
> 
> Joe


I'm guessing it goes back to the bureau or into the general fund. The lease fee is $200 a year, but It's probably safe to say that the cost of policing and wear and tear on the infrastructure exceeds that.


----------



## 12-Ringer

adr1601 said:


> I'm guessing it goes back to the bureau or into the general fund. The lease fee is $200 a year, but It's probably safe to say that the cost of policing and wear and tear on the infrastructure exceeds that.


Probably, just never really knew how those SFL leases worked...A LOT of big timber land in Potter that is owned by timber or fracking companies, became leases in the early-mid 2000's...some managed very well, others not so much...but a majority of that $$ goes directly to the owners, some from the well-managed leases is set aside for habitat/wildlife management, but some of the best lease management companies recognized the value of partnerships with Penn State, Mansfield, Millersville, and Delaware Valley to get much of the data they need with regard to pellet counts, browse lines, new growth, infestations, etc...these partnerships are of NO COST to the owners AND they provide an incredible "classroom" for those students/professors. 

Joe


----------



## adr1601

That $200 lease fee is one of the most under valued things in the state. I can't believe some Harrisburg bean counter hasn't seen the opportunity to generate revenue by raising it? 
Then again there's so much politics involved with these things.


----------



## dougell

adr1601 said:


> That $200 lease fee is one of the most under valued things in the state. I can't believe some Harrisburg bean counter hasn't seen the opportunity to generate revenue by raising it?
> Then again there's so much politics involved with these things.


I think most are 100 year leases so they'd have to wait a while to raise them.


----------



## adr1601

dougell said:


> I think most are 100 year leases so they'd have to wait a while to raise them.


IDK I do know a group with one and they said it used to be $50.


----------



## dougell

Back to Billy's question.
DMA 4 was established in 2018, after a CWD was detected in a captive cervid facility in Lancaster County. DMA 4 covers parts Berks, Lancaster, and Lebanon county. To date, CWD has not been detected in the wild population in DMA 4.


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> Back to Billy's question.
> DMA 4 was established in 2018, after a CWD was detected in a captive cervid facility in Lancaster County. DMA 4 covers parts Berks, Lancaster, and Lebanon county. To date, CWD has not been detected in the wild population in DMA 4.


Correct. I did find that info after some digging. 

To the other topic of others rather than hunters using public land. I dont doubt those numbers are that far off. The amount of mountain bikers alone is huge and may out number hunters alone. Add to that the backpackers, hikers, equestrians, birders, campers it puts a lot of people on public land and generates a lot of money. Gear, hotels, food, general tourist type traps, etc. adds up.


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> Correct. I did find that info after some digging.
> 
> To the other topic of others rather than hunters using public land. I dont doubt those numbers are that far off. The amount of mountain bikers alone is huge and may out number hunters alone. Add to that the backpackers, hikers, equestrians, birders, campers it puts a lot of people on public land and generates a lot of money. Gear, hotels, food, general tourist type traps, etc. adds up.


It's interesting how things are in different areas.To date,I have never run into any of those groups on public land in the fall.The only exception would be horseback riders in and around Bennezette.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Correct. I did find that info after some digging.
> 
> To the other topic of others rather than hunters using public land. I dont doubt those numbers are that far off. The amount of mountain bikers alone is huge and may out number hunters alone. Add to that the backpackers, hikers, equestrians, birders, campers it puts a lot of people on public land and generates a lot of money. Gear, hotels, food, general tourist type traps, etc. adds up.


There are days I get fed up and leave the woods on the property I hunt in Mt Penn because of the amount of people I see some days. It's normal to see 5 people walking or biking in the first few hours of the day. Who knows how many more throughout the rest of the day. I've seen a group with 20-25 people and had bikers running through the woods around me as I was dragging a deer out. They were doing some sort of scavenger hunt, would jump off their bikes, and look for something or some waypoint in the woods all the while wearing their helmets, padded biking shorts, and funny little bike shoes. It can be a circus some days.


----------



## nicko

TauntoHawk said:


> What are they qualifying as a wildlife watcher to get their 37%. I have a bird house out back, I trail run too. Pretty much all hunters do other forms of outdoor recreation are we being counter in their numbers as well as our own.
> 
> *There's also no way Susan who likes to use trekking poles on her nature strolls in the local park out spends me.*
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I always get a chuckle when I see people using them.....on flat ground no less. Most people using them also seem to carry framed backpacks like they are getting ready to climb Everest. The wilds of VF National Park.


----------



## dougell

I couldn't hunt under those conditions.I couldn't tolerate seeing a man wearing bike shorts and a bike helmet either.My son and I went to state college on Sunday to watch a Penn state wrestling match.I saw so many guys with skinny jeans and manbuns that I had to take a prozac.That place has really changed for the worse.


----------



## vonfoust

Billy H said:


> Correct. I did find that info after some digging.
> 
> To the other topic of others rather than hunters using public land. I dont doubt those numbers are that far off. The amount of mountain bikers alone is huge and may out number hunters alone. Add to that the backpackers, hikers, equestrians, birders, campers it puts a lot of people on public land and generates a lot of money. Gear, hotels, food, general tourist type traps, etc. adds up.


I'd agree with dougell here, I haven't run into one person on public land that wasn't there to hunt when I was hunting, and even few of those. I've never seen mountain bike tracks in the woods. I guess kayaking I've seen some if we include public launches. Different worlds.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> I couldn't hunt under those conditions.I couldn't tolerate seeing a man wearing bike shorts and a bike helmet either.My son and I went to state college on Sunday to watch a Penn state wrestling match.I saw so many guys with skinny jeans and manbuns that I had to take a prozac.That place has really changed for the worse.


I don't know what's worse.....sharing your hunt with a bunch of people out for their nature walk or a manbun. 

Skinny jeans.....ugh. No idea how a man can wear those.


----------



## Mathias

Probably have seen 100 the last 2 days, good sign.


----------



## Billy H

vonfoust said:


> I'd agree with dougell here, I haven't run into one person on public land that wasn't there to hunt when I was hunting, and even few of those. I've never seen mountain bike tracks in the woods. I guess kayaking I've seen some if we include public launches. Different worlds.


Well the bikers don’t ride through the woods. They stick to the trails. They are everywhere around here. I don’t get up north a lot these days but I’ve seen hundreds of them in hickory run.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> I don't know what's worse.....sharing your hunt with a bunch of people out for their nature walk or a manbun.
> 
> Skinny jeans.....ugh. No idea how a man can wear those.


I will never have the option of growing a man bun thank god....looks like mine got scalped....


----------



## Billy H




----------



## rogersb

Game lands around White Haven gets crushed by bike riders and dog walkers. They have several trails going through the woods that are not supposed to be there and they ride trails that are marked prohibited. I don't like the bikers but the dog walkers are worse. Everyone and anyone who has never done one lick of training gets to the parking lot and thinks their 'good dog' will be fine off leash. My first year hunting here I couldn't tell you how many hunts those people ruined. Now I know I need to get well off the beaten trail.


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> I don't know what's worse.....sharing your hunt with a bunch of people out for their nature walk or a manbun.
> 
> Skinny jeans.....ugh. No idea how a man can wear those.


My wife bought me skinny jeans a few years ago. Wildly uncomfortable. Felt like I was wearing extra small tighty whities. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> My wife bought me skinny jeans a few years ago. Wildly uncomfortable. Felt like I was wearing extra small tighty whities.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Companies that sell jeans all seemed to go to skinny jeans at once. It took me about 6 months of shopping around to find jeans I liked after my go-to brand went all skinny. How the hell do guys wear those things? It's like wearing a pair of tights. I wear jeans for work. I need to bend, crawl, climb, stretch, etc. Skinny jeans ain't cuttin' it. 

I went into one jean-exclusive store during my search. A sales rep said all jeans in store are buy one get one 50% off. I told him my size, he handed me a pair, I saw they were $90 a pair, and I handed them back.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> View attachment 6762569


Ha ha ha!!!! Please no.


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Companies that sell jeans all seemed to go to skinny jeans at once. It took me about 6 months of shopping around to find jeans I liked after my go-to brand went all skinny. How the hell do guys wear those things? It's like wearing a pair of tights. I wear jeans for work. I need to bend, crawl, climb, stretch, etc. Skinny jeans ain't cuttin' it.
> 
> I went into one jean-exclusive store during my search. A sales rep said all jeans in store are buy one get one 50% off. I told him my size, he handed me a pair, I saw they were $90 a pair, and I handed them back.


Not only that, when you bend in them they cinch even tighter and also slip down in the rear exposing your arse crack. They sit at the bottom of my drawer. 

I will admit that I have a pair of Gap jeans that use that stretchy jean fabric. They’re loose fitting but if you need an active pair for work these things are pretty nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Gap Jeans?Don't they come with a free box of tampons lol?


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> Gap Jeans?Don't they come with a free box of tampons lol?


I thought that was Guess, but I could be wrong. Honestly, I knew I'd get flamed a bit, but they're pretty damn comfy. I just wear what the old lady buys me. Just not skinny jeans.


----------



## dougell

Guess jeans for guys who sit down when they pee.I'm gonna send you a pair of Carharts


----------



## vonfoust

All Levi's, Carharts and a few Wranglers here but I gotta admit, 2 pairs of Levis have that stretchy fabric and there's been a few months that those were the only ones I could button :embara:


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> All Levi's, Carharts and a few Wranglers here but I gotta admit, 2 pairs of Levis have that stretchy fabric and there's been a few months that those were the only ones I could button :embara:


Maybe Fap could hook you up with a man girdle lol.I'm sorry Fap.It's a disease I have no control over.I just can't take the skinny jean look.


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> Maybe Fap could hook you up with a man girdle lol.I'm sorry Fap.It's a disease I have no control over.I just can't take the skinny jean look.


Whoa...wait a minute. I don't wear skinny jeans. I do have a pair in the bottom of the drawer that just sit there. I have a pair of regular fit, pee standing up, Gap jeans that have that stretchy material.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Got a pair of Lucky jeans from my wife for Christmas, she likes when I wear them and they've lived up their name more than my others....after 26-years together, I need all the help I can get :wink:

Too bad she doesn't feel the same about what I bought her for Christmas :zip:


----------



## vonfoust

I miss Pope. They really need to let him back in and add a head exploding emoji for when this thread goes off the rails :darkbeer:


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


> Got a pair of Lucky jeans from my wife for Christmas, she likes when I wear them and they've lived up their name more than my others....after 26-years together, I need all the help I can get :wink:
> 
> Too bad she doesn't feel the same about what I bought her for Christmas :zip:


The name connotation isn’t good Joe. Being that this is archery talk, when a guy mentions *Levi*’s it brings a strange thought to mind now :mg:


----------



## 12-Ringer

mathias said:


> the name connotation isn’t good joe. Being that this is archery talk, when a guy mentions *levi*’s it brings a strange thought to mind now :mg:


lol - might be AT, but this is the PA contingent....hahhaha


----------



## Mathias

So when are we doing a sePa member meet at a microbrewery?
Been talked about enough........
You guys that don’t drink beer, just wear your skinny jeans.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> So when are we doing a sePa member meet at a microbrewery?
> Been talked about enough........
> *You guys that don’t drink beer, just wear your skinny jeans.*


And the rest of us will be off in another corner away from you.


----------



## nicko

Maybe a camo manufacturer will come out with skinny bibs.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> *So when are we doing a sePa member meet at a microbrewery?
> Been talked about enough........*
> You guys that don’t drink beer, just wear your skinny jeans.


I cast a vote for Tuned Up Brewing in Spring City. It's less than 2 blocks from my house and I can stumble home from there. :darkbeer:


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> I cast a vote for Tuned Up Brewing in Spring City. It's less than 2 blocks from my house and I can stumble home from there. :darkbeer:


We can all park at your place and walk over. Never been there.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Maybe a camo manufacturer will come out with skinny bibs.


"to provide a more supportive nut hug as you climb the tree"


I'm in for the SEPA AT meet and greet....have limited time till april but if we get something planned I could make it work.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> We can all park at your place and walk over. Never been there.


Good beers and live music and they are about to have there 3yr anniversary so should have some new beers that are quite potent.


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> So when are we doing a sePa member meet at a microbrewery?
> Been talked about enough........
> You guys that don’t drink beer, just wear your skinny jeans.


I'm in. I'll uber so I don't have to worry about too many beers. And I'll dig out my skinny jeans just for chits.


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> Good beers and live music and they are about to have there 3yr anniversary so should have some new beers that are quite potent.


Matt, they're rolling out a 16% brew. Ooof!!!


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Matt, they're rolling out a 16% brew. Ooof!!!


I saw, salivating at the thought of it!! Three of those and I will be spinning bowhunting yarns the likes of which none of you would of heard.....probably because I wont be able to form words.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I'd be in for the meet up as long as it's before turkey season. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

TauntoHawk said:


> I'd be in for the meet up as long as it's before turkey season.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


agreed.


----------



## nicko

Doug, got your beer right here.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

AJ don't do skinny jeans. Besides that 'look', you know them pants ain't the best for your boys, especially if you want to have kids or more of them.

Too bad about that house Nick, fortunately nobody was hurt. A tree fell on my house once but it only killed the porch.


----------



## nicko

Tuned Up Brewing in Spring City is having it's 3 year anniversary celebration this weekend. Address is 135 North Main Street Spring City. If any of you want to meet up on Saturday evening, 6pm and on, let me know. We can meet up at my house and walk down. Shoot me a PM if you're up for it. All are welcome.

Pope, if you're seeing this, it wouldn't be a SE PA get together without you.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I think I'll segway all the talk about tight jeans into a post about nice wood

Got this piece of live edge black walnut off one of my dad's buddies. 

I had a bunch of smaller euros that's weren't mounted on anything but all represent cool public land bow hunts. I'll probably do something like this but use angled mounts for the skulls. 










Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## glock3540

Nice wood :wink:


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Still have some nice lookin' maple that would be great for displaying stuff, but the best of it was already taken by a fellow who burns wood.

My racks are all in a pile and i've never had a shoulder mount or euro done, although the thought has crossed my mind, 5 gobbler's on various plaques +2 full mounts and a breast mount don't leave much space left.


Would be nice to meet and put faces to the words that are typed on here so to speak...but not in the cards for me this weekend.


----------



## yetihunter1

TauntoHawk said:


> I think I'll segway all the talk about tight jeans into a post about nice wood
> 
> Got this piece of live edge black walnut off one of my dad's buddies.
> 
> I had a bunch of smaller euros that's weren't mounted on anything but all represent cool public land bow hunts. I'll probably do something like this but use angled mounts for the skulls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Seamless Segway!!!


----------



## nicko

More interest intalk about skinny jeans than a get together I see .. Ha ha ha. We will be down at tuned up tonight if anybody’s interested in swinging by.


----------



## jasonk0519

TauntoHawk said:


> I think I'll segway all the talk about tight jeans into a post about nice wood
> 
> Got this piece of live edge black walnut off one of my dad's buddies.
> 
> I had a bunch of smaller euros that's weren't mounted on anything but all represent cool public land bow hunts. I'll probably do something like this but use angled mounts for the skulls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


That looks awesome! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

nicko said:


> More interest intalk about skinny jeans than a get together I see .. Ha ha ha. We will be down at tuned up tonight if anybody’s interested in swinging by.


Wife's birthdays today so i won't be able to make this one. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

TauntoHawk said:


> Wife's birthdays today so i won't be able to make this one.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


 Your mounting idea on that piece of black walnut looks great.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> More interest intalk about skinny jeans than a get together I see .. Ha ha ha. We will be down at tuned up tonight if anybody’s interested in swinging by.


Little to far for me or I'd be there!


----------



## TauntoHawk

vonfoust said:


> Little to far for me or I'd be there!


You and your boy stilling considering MD for turkey before PA opens 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Yeti, this sucker will sneak up on you. Hides the booziness well.


----------



## vonfoust

TauntoHawk said:


> You and your boy stilling considering MD for turkey before PA opens
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I wish. He signed up for track again, they start soon, Saturdays included. Anyone that doesn't like my "We need Sundays" stance needs to see how many of these kids _would_ be hunting if not for the power of a coed sport:wink:

(Girls have cooties only lasts so long)


----------



## TauntoHawk

vonfoust said:


> I wish. He signed up for track again, they start soon, Saturdays included. Anyone that doesn't like my "We need Sundays" stance needs to see how many of these kids _would_ be hunting if not for the power of a coed sport:wink:
> 
> (Girls have cooties only lasts so long)


They do have Sunday hunting on the western Wmu's and private land down there. I'll be camping April 18th through Sunday 21st yeah it's Easter but my wife understands my obsession.

I think I've told you this before but if our paths every cross during spring I'd be glad to meet up and call for your boy 


Im really hoping we have Sundays by the time my kids come of hunting age as I don't want them to have to choose between sports and hunting. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Yeti, this sucker will sneak up on you. Hides the booziness well.


Wish I could of made it....Parents were visiting and little guy is cutting 4 molars right now and acting like he is recovering from drinking that. I will eventually meet up with ya there.


----------



## fap1800

Question for you turkey guys...and WARNING!!! This is a question regarding choke tubes. :mg: Curious what tubes you recommend or have success with. I'm using a Beretta Urika Al391. I used to use an old Ithaca smooth bore pump, but would like to increase my range a bit. Have read that the Hevi-Shot chokes are pretty good.


----------



## adr1601

fap1800 said:


> Question for you turkey guys...and WARNING!!! This is a question regarding choke tubes. :mg: Curious what tubes you recommend or have success with. I'm using a Beretta Urika Al391. I used to use an old Ithaca smooth bore pump, but would like to increase my range a bit. Have read that the Hevi-Shot chokes are pretty good.


IDK but that's a sweet shotgun!


----------



## TauntoHawk

fap1800 said:


> Question for you turkey guys...and WARNING!!! This is a question regarding choke tubes. :mg: Curious what tubes you recommend or have success with. I'm using a Beretta Urika Al391. I used to use an old Ithaca smooth bore pump, but would like to increase my range a bit. Have read that the Hevi-Shot chokes are pretty good.


For your dollar and finding a choke made for about any threading a Carlson in their turkey line is really hard to beat. Hevi shot and jelly heads are also good and available a lot of places. I've also used a gunsmith, Sumtoy customs to build a choke he matches what load you want to use and how tight or open you want the pattern and he delivers. 

I run a Carlson in my 20ga and a Sumtoy for a 12.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

adr1601 said:


> IDK but that's a sweet shotgun!


One of my better purchases. We have a local shop here that buys in bulk and passes on some great deals. I picked it up new for $600.


----------



## fap1800

TauntoHawk said:


> For your dollar and finding a choke made for about any threading a Carlson in their turkey line is really hard to beat. Hevi shot and jelly heads are also good and available a lot of places. I've also used a gunsmith, Sumtoy customs to build a choke he matches what load you want to use and how tight or open you want the pattern and he delivers.
> 
> I run a Carlson in my 20ga and a Sumtoy for a 12.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the feedback. I'm finding it difficult to find tubes for the Mobil Choke system that the Urika uses. I'll check out the Carlson line.


----------



## adr1601

fap1800 said:


> One of my better purchases. We have a local shop here that buys in bulk and passes on some great deals. I picked it up new for $600.


I think I paid over $900 for mine. The thing will eat anything I can load for from 3/4oz target loads to the hottest Crow loads at around 1600 fps. 
I have an extra IC and Full choke, but I'm guessing yours came with them.


----------



## fap1800

adr1601 said:


> I think I paid over $900 for mine. The thing will eat anything I can load for from 3/4oz target loads to the hottest Crow loads at around 1600 fps.
> I have an extra IC and Full choke, but I'm guessing yours came with them.


Thanks. I do have the IC and Full. Looks like Carslon makes the Long Beard for the Mobil system. I'm going to go that route.

The Urika is a great gun and I need to make a point to use it more often. Check out Tanner's Sports Center's FB page. They're in Jamison. They're always running deals on bulk buys, plus they're a GB seller and they also ship.


----------



## adr1601

I don't hunt Turkeys, but I've knocked Crows out of the air at over 80 yards with a Mod choke out of the gun.
I'd screw the full in and go hunting.


----------



## Mathias

You’re liable to get *choked* for asking that, lol.
I use an 1187 Rem with a super full tube and Federal #5 3” mags with their stellar Flite Control wads.


----------



## DBowers01

Mathias said:


> You’re liable to get *choked* for asking that, lol.
> I use an 1187 Rem with a super full tube and Federal #5 3” mags with their stellar Flite Control wads.


Flite Control wad for the WIN!! I use 3.5" w/ #5's. I've found the wads as far as 75yds downrange. Most of them go through the patterning targets at 20-25yds.


----------



## dougell

fap1800 said:


> Question for you turkey guys...and WARNING!!! This is a question regarding choke tubes. :mg: Curious what tubes you recommend or have success with. I'm using a Beretta Urika Al391. I used to use an old Ithaca smooth bore pump, but would like to increase my range a bit. Have read that the Hevi-Shot chokes are pretty good.


It gonna depend on what you're shooting.Several years ago,I went strictly to a 20ga with #7 federal heavyweight.I bought a trulock choke tube designed for that load for my shotgun and my son's.That combo will outperform any 12ga load shooting lead.Get on Trulocks website.They have tests with most loads.If you're shooting a 12 ga,there's no advantage to shooting anything more than 3" shells if you you tungston loads like tss or fed heavyweight,which has been discontinued.In fact,with those loads,there's really no advantage to using a 12ga over a 20ga.


----------



## fap1800

I'm going to try a couple different loads in 12ga 2 3/4 and 3. As ADR suggested, I'll try my stock full choke tube first to see how that patterns.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

My mossberg 500 12 ga with the factory choke could put one down at about a maximum range of 45yds using 2oz 6 shot, 3" federal flite control wads. That combo would pepper the holy hell out a 3'x3' cardboard target at 50yds, but was not a good idea to shoot at a turkey with that far. 
Been hunting with a patternmaster code black tube screwed in it since 2013 and can/have knocked them right off their feet out to 60yds, using 5 shot 3" remington nitro's. Most of the tom's i've killed have been between 20 and 40yds but good to have 50-60yds as an option. 

*Back to deer...*this is something i'm going to do in the future with a euro. Maybe not that particular 'painting' but you get the idea...


----------



## 13third

Entered my little house dog in the Pa State Field Trial this past weekend. She did so much better than I thought she would! I was worried I was wasting my time taking her to a big hunt but wanted to know what she was made of. The lil girl surpassed any expectations that I coulda had and surpassed them with flying colors. Even though she “only” finished 8th I’m super proud of her! I know it’s not bow hunting or archery related but just thought I’d share. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Congrats to you and your pup 13third.


----------



## nicko

PSU Deer Blog update......another on fawn mortality. Interesting stats.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats on the dog...in which trial did you run her? I don’t recognize the Springfield banner?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Anyone else get the PAGCs bowhunting survey today?


----------



## 13third

12-Ringer said:


> Congrats on the dog...in which trial did you run her? I don’t recognize the Springfield banner?


NKC/ARHA. It’s in the town of Volant Pa. North of Mercer. 

Thanks Nick and Joe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Anyone else get the PAGCs bowhunting survey today?


I did not. What kind of questions did it ask?


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

nicko said:


> I did not. What kind of questions did it ask?


Tons of questions about how the email they sent out influenced our decisions to bow hunt. I don't even remember the email or do I need a email to remind me to bowhunt. Lol


----------



## TauntoHawk

AjPUNISHER said:


> My mossberg 500 12 ga with the factory choke could put one down at about a maximum range of 45yds using 2oz 6 shot, 3" federal flite control wads. That combo would pepper the holy hell out a 3'x3' cardboard target at 50yds, but was not a good idea to shoot at a turkey with that far.
> Been hunting with a patternmaster code black tube screwed in it since 2013 and can/have knocked them right off their feet out to 60yds, using 5 shot 3" remington nitro's. Most of the tom's i've killed have been between 20 and 40yds but good to have 50-60yds as an option.
> 
> *Back to deer...*this is something i'm going to do in the future with a euro. Maybe not that particular 'painting' but you get the idea...


That's really neat, did you cut the horns off to do the painting? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Saw this come across the TRCP FB page. 



> In a letter to state lawmakers, 11 organizations from across the hunting and fishing community wrote: “We value the projects funded by these programs that restore fish and wildlife habitat, improve sportsmen’s access to streams and forests, and enhance the conservation efforts of the Commonwealth’s independent fish and game agencies. We are dismayed that the Governor’s budget proposal would redirect much-needed resources from the ESF and the Keystone Fund in order to pay for state government operations in the coming fiscal year.”


http://www.trcp.org/2019/03/01/11-hunting-fishing-organizations-ask-pa-lawmakers-not-divert-conservation-funding/?fbclid=IwAR1bsUu7qPCHv4ZikphwyKN2ZH1oTxmBCjI1Bx8LU8f7m9lQl3KNfAIbKrI


----------



## vonfoust

I don't know if anyone has caught this flu type thing going around but I've been barely awake for 3 days. I wouldn't wish this on anyone. 
On another note, I'm showing my age. 3 days with a few bites of food and I haven't lost a pound. 

Taunto I appreciate the offer. I don't know if we are making it anywhere this year with all the commitments he has through June.


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> I don't know if anyone has caught this flu type thing going around but I've been barely awake for 3 days. I wouldn't wish this on anyone.
> On another note, I'm showing my age. 3 days with a few bites of food and I haven't lost a pound.
> 
> Taunto I appreciate the offer. I don't know if we are making it anywhere this year with all the commitments he has through June.


The flu ran through our house back in late January. Luckily it ran its course quickly but it took me a few days to regain my energy and stamina. Three sets into a workout and I was sucking wind. Not sure what you're taking but Mucinex Multi-symptom cold and flu medicine is our go-to med.


----------



## 12-Ringer

My son missed a week and a half of school with the flu...really hit him bad. Not sure how the rest of us avoided it...

Joe


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Been sick for the last 3 weeks. Real bad cold turned into pneumonia. Been on antibiotics and steroids the last 10 days, feeling better but not 100% yet.


----------



## PAbigbear

Got to go out with the PGC today to a bear den. This 5 year old sow had 4 cubs ranging in weight between 4.2-5.2 pounds. She also had a litter of 4 cubs in 2017 and she along with all the cubs contracted mange during the fall of that year. By the spring of 2018 all the cubs had died and she actually started to recover from it. She was treated by the PGC and received a radio collar to be monitored for a mange study they are doing. She appeared to be in good shape and weighed around 230 pounds.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

TauntoHawk said:


> That's really neat, did you cut the horns off to do the painting?


Just some pics i came across on the web, thought i'd share, as it IS a neat idea. 2 different versions of the same 'paint'...looks like one of them may have left the antlers on during the paint?. Airbrushing comes to mind...but your only limited to your imagination as to what you could put on there...providing you can draw or paint decent enough to apply it. One of the plastic or ceramic skulls could work well too if you don't have the 'real' thing.

For the turkey fanatics...Killer Paint - Mossy Oak Turkey THUG (Airbrushed) not the whole piece but pretty cool non the less.











vonfoust said:


> I don't know if anyone has caught this flu type thing going around but I've been barely awake for 3 days. I wouldn't wish this on anyone.
> On another note, I'm showing my age. 3 days with a few bites of food and I haven't lost a pound.


My 2 remaining grandparents who are not in the best of health to begin with, in their 80's, ended up in the hospital for 2 days with the flu bug.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

PAbigbear said:


> Got to go out with the PGC today to a bear den. This 5 year old sow had 4 cubs ranging in weight between 4.2-5.2 pounds. She also had a litter of 4 cubs in 2017 and she along with all the cubs contracted mange during the fall of that year. By the spring of 2018 all the cubs had died and she actually started to recover from it. She was treated by the PGC and received a radio collar to be monitored for a mange study they are doing. She appeared to be in good shape and weighed around 230 pounds.


Nice and warm day to be out in the woods! The size of them claws already...on such a little bugger.


----------



## Mathias

That’s awesome bigbear, love to do that some time.


----------



## nicko

Very cool bigbear. Looks like it was a great experience.


----------



## vonfoust

That is great bigbear! I wish to do that some day. On another note I see the PGC has the camera on a bear den now. My first thought was "It worked for eagles because no one is shooting them." 
Any thoughts as to people getting wrapped up in bears and protesting the PGC having a bear season? On the other hand I could see this bringing around a conversation of "Yes they are cool but they do need managed".

Thoughts?


----------



## TauntoHawk

vonfoust said:


> I don't know if anyone has caught this flu type thing going around but I've been barely awake for 3 days. I wouldn't wish this on anyone.
> On another note, I'm showing my age. 3 days with a few bites of food and I haven't lost a pound.
> 
> Taunto I appreciate the offer. I don't know if we are making it anywhere this year with all the commitments he has through June.


While old retired guys clamor about Sunday hunting dad's out there are fighting to get one saturday a season to get their kids outdoors around sporting schedules. I remember I only ever hunting turkeys 1 day a year with my dad from about 12-17yrs old. Once I started phasing out of playing sports I started hunting a whole lot more and then we started traveling to other states and hunting Sundays it really opened up. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Yep I’ve had it and everyone at my office had it too. There’s also a respiratory thing going around coughing and congestion. That one there we’ve all been on a antibiotic for. The flu u just have to ride it out





vonfoust said:


> That is great bigbear! I wish to do that some day. On another note I see the PGC has the camera on a bear den now. My first thought was "It worked for eagles because no one is shooting them."
> Any thoughts as to people getting wrapped up in bears and protesting the PGC having a bear season? On the other hand I could see this bringing around a conversation of "Yes they are cool but they do need managed".
> 
> Thoughts?


----------



## vonfoust

jacobh said:


> Yep I’ve had it and everyone at my office had it too. There’s also a* respiratory thing* going around coughing and congestion. That one there we’ve all been on a antibiotic for. The flu u just have to ride it out


That's the one I have/had. I couldn't walk up steps. Getting off the couch was a chore. Basically on the couch from Sunday morning until yesterday morning, got to work for about 4 hours and headed home on the couch again until this morning. Crazy. My lungs were exploding and muscles weaker than usual :embara: Joints even hurt.


----------



## dougell

TauntoHawk said:


> While old retired guys clamor about Sunday hunting dad's out there are fighting to get one saturday a season to get their kids outdoors around sporting schedules. I remember I only ever hunting turkeys 1 day a year with my dad from about 12-17yrs old. Once I started phasing out of playing sports I started hunting a whole lot more and then we started traveling to other states and hunting Sundays it really opened up.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


My son plays baseball and he's only been able to get out 2 or three mornings/yr the last three years because of 9:00am saturday games.Multiple times we've had to leave hot birds to make it to a game.


----------



## fap1800

TauntoHawk said:


> While old retired guys clamor about Sunday hunting dad's out there are fighting to get one saturday a season to get their kids outdoors around sporting schedules. I remember I only ever hunting turkeys 1 day a year with my dad from about 12-17yrs old. Once I started phasing out of playing sports I started hunting a whole lot more and then we started traveling to other states and hunting Sundays it really opened up.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


That was my experience as well. I would be lucky enough to hunt a few times a years for deer until I could legally hunt by myself after school, which if I'm not mistaken wasn't until you were 16. Fortunately were I grew up we had a handful of acres that held some deer. My oldest, who will be 10 this summer, plays a sport each season. Baseball in the spring & summer, soccer or fall baseball in the fall and basketball in the winter. I'm hoping to get him out once or twice for turkey this May.


----------



## jacobh

Yep I was put on keflex and prednisone. May want to see your doctor and get these. Still took about 1.5 weeks to get rid of after that





vonfoust said:


> That's the one I have/had. I couldn't walk up steps. Getting off the couch was a chore. Basically on the couch from Sunday morning until yesterday morning, got to work for about 4 hours and headed home on the couch again until this morning. Crazy. My lungs were exploding and muscles weaker than usual :embara: Joints even hurt.


----------



## jacobh

My son plays travel/tournament baseball all year long. Never ends even winter months he’s indoors working out lifting drills and college camps. Sadly if they don’t do it they fall behind nowadays. Sadly it’s a choice they have to make. My son gets flak all the time cause he hunts with a xbow but as u see with sports not much time so xbows help out a lot in this aspect. With sports he still manages to get out a few times in Pa and Md and kill a couple deer a year. Believe me it gets worse the older they get but I wouldn’t trade it for the world


QUOTE=fap1800;1109817711]That was my experience as well. I would be lucky enough to hunt a few times a years for deer until I could legally hunt by myself after school, which if I'm not mistaken wasn't until you were 16. Fortunately were I grew up we had a handful of acres that held some deer. My oldest, who will be 10 this summer, plays a sport each season. Baseball in the spring & summer, soccer or fall baseball in the fall and basketball in the winter. I'm hoping to get him out once or twice for turkey this May.[/QUOTE]


----------



## dougell

My son wrestles and plays baseball and he's very dedicated to both.Baseball throws a monkey wrench into spring gobbler but we still manage to get some time in.Sundays would be a huge benefit though.Usually his first wrestling tournament of the year is on the last day of rifle season so he can hunt most weekends throughout the fall.The kids playing football won't get to hunt every saturday.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> My son wrestles and plays baseball and he's very dedicated to both.Baseball throws a monkey wrench into spring gobbler but we still manage to get some time in.Sundays would be a huge benefit though.Usually his first wrestling tournament of the year is on the last day of rifle season so he can hunt most weekends throughout the fall.The kids playing football won't get to hunt every saturday.


Still wrestling?


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> Still wrestling?


No.He dislocated his shoulder the first match of the year back in December so he had to sit the season out.States were this past weekend so it would be over now anyway.He usually starts practicing several days a week at a private wrestling club in the beginning of October but we don't hit any matches until rifle season ends.Last he he started wresting for the school and they always have a tournament the last day of deer season.He failed a hydration test so he couldn't wrestle in that one.We ended up just going on our own to one the next day and he blew his shoulder out.He's back to normal now but the socket in his left shoulder is stretched,making it more prone to dislocate.I'm hoping he'll be able to wrestle next year.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> No.He dislocated his shoulder the first match of the year back in December so he had to sit the season out.States were this past weekend so it would be over now anyway.He usually starts practicing several days a week at a private wrestling club in the beginning of October but we don't hit any matches until rifle season ends.Last he he started wresting for the school and they always have a tournament the last day of deer season.He failed a hydration test so he couldn't wrestle in that one.We ended up just going on our own to one the next day and he blew his shoulder out.He's back to normal now but the socket in his left shoulder is stretched,making it more prone to dislocate.I'm hoping he'll be able to wrestle next year.


That's what I meant, was he still able to. Hope it works out for him next year.


----------



## jacobh

No baseball Sundays? Man Jakes got baseball i swear everyday. Weekend tournaments are Friday through Tue as they get older




dougell said:


> My son wrestles and plays baseball and he's very dedicated to both.Baseball throws a monkey wrench into spring gobbler but we still manage to get some time in.Sundays would be a huge benefit though.Usually his first wrestling tournament of the year is on the last day of rifle season so he can hunt most weekends throughout the fall.The kids playing football won't get to hunt every saturday.


----------



## dougell

He has tournaments on sundays but they really only do one in April and the rest don't start until after allstars is done.Most of the kids play regular season ball and since they have saturday games,we really don't hit the tournaments hard until it's over.If it were up to me,I'd play strictly travel ball but he likes the regular season because most of his friends play.Baseball is starting to die a slow death.Last year they spend millions on three new fields up here.We had the small college world series last year and this year we're hosting Jr league states.It doesn't matter because the kids are just lazy.You can find about 10 good kids that really want to play for a travel team but the regular season is a joke.Even with the incredible facilities we have for the kids,registration is down by about 300 kids from 8-16 since last year.It's a shame.It's not just hunting and fishing that kids don't want to do anymore.It's everything.


----------



## jacobh

Yep all most want to do is play video games. Yea my sons at tryouts past 4 days for school then starts travel ball and legion ball in June then August/sept starts fall travel ball that goes til Nov thenindoor workouta and lifting til March tryouts again. He loves it but no real time to practice so like I said he shoots a xbow and that to me is just fine since it keeps him in the woods. Oh then since he’s a sophomore he has college workouts in there too. Be prepared it gets worse lol


----------



## Bucket

Anyone know where I can find 3d schedules for the summer? Mainly Central PA, but willing to travel.


----------



## dougell

Bucket said:


> Anyone know where I can find 3d schedules for the summer? Mainly Central PA, but willing to travel.


I only know of 4 places close by who still have them but I haven't seen any schedules.Boone Mountain,St Mary's sportsmen,Fox twp and Sligo.It wasn't long ago when there was one every weekend within a 20 minute drive.


----------



## jim570

12-Ringer said:


> My son missed a week and a half of school with the flu...really hit him bad. Not sure how the rest of us avoided it...
> 
> Joe


My daughter is a senior at West Chester U. She has been very sick. Throat closed up and couldn't talk. Had to go to the ER and they administered an IV steroid on Tuesday. It was a staph infection. The steroid is helping. Hope she doesn't miss too much school. She is right at the top of her class.


----------



## adr1601

HNTRDAVE said:


> Been sick for the last 3 weeks. Real bad cold turned into pneumonia. Been on antibiotics and steroids the last 10 days, feeling better but not 100% yet.


Thanks a lot! I had a connection in PHL three weeks ago and I got it three days later. I thought my ears were gonna explode flying back in.
It's kicking my butt bad!


----------



## Bucket

dougell said:


> I only know of 4 places close by who still have them but I haven't seen any schedules.Boone Mountain,St Mary's sportsmen,Fox twp and Sligo.It wasn't long ago when there was one every weekend within a 20 minute drive.


Yep. I think I have all their schedules, and between those 4, they have 10 shoots, and 2 are night shoots.


----------



## fap1800

jacobh said:


> Yep all most want to do is play video games. Yea my sons at tryouts past 4 days for school then starts travel ball and legion ball in June then August/sept starts fall travel ball that goes til Nov thenindoor workouta and lifting til March tryouts again. He loves it but no real time to practice so like I said he shoots a xbow and that to me is just fine since it keeps him in the woods. Oh then since he’s a sophomore he has college workouts in there too. Be prepared it gets worse lol


Yup. They all want to be Youtube gamers. That's one for sure. Baseball is dying down here as well. Lacrosse has exploded here and sucked a lot of kids away. We can barely field a travel team when in the past there were always and A and B travel team.


----------



## dougell

fap1800 said:


> Yup. They all want to be Youtube gamers. That's one for sure. Baseball is dying down here as well. Lacrosse has exploded here and sucked a lot of kids away. We can barely field a travel team when in the past there were always and A and B travel team.


It's terrible.I've coached for years and I'm done after last year.You're lucky to get three kids on a regular season team that can actually place.Last year at the first practice, I had a 12 year old sit down on home plate and cry tears because the bat stung his hands lol.Kids are raised to be weak.


----------



## dougell

fap1800 said:


> Yup. They all want to be Youtube gamers. That's one for sure. Baseball is dying down here as well. Lacrosse has exploded here and sucked a lot of kids away. We can barely field a travel team when in the past there were always and A and B travel team.


It's terrible.I've coached for years and I'm done after last year.You're lucky to get three kids on a regular season team that can actually place.Last year at the first practice, I had a 12 year old sit down on home plate and cry tears because the bat stung his hands lol.Kids are raised to be weak.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I was guilty of being a gamer as well but i still played football, basketball and hunted. This gaming thing isn't just for kids...that's for sure. I played online rather heavily after work with the xbox and my buddies up until about 4 years ago. Friends of mine who are 10-20 yrs older then me still play. My uncle's (51 yrs old) hobbies are...go to work and then come home and play xbox one. A nephew who is 15yrs old has no ambition to hunt or even be outside that much...he goes to school and the bulk of the rest of his time is spent gaming or watching others do it on youtube. The gaming industry is a huge moneymaker and its fan base is just as large.


----------



## jacobh

Yea lacrosse is big our way too. My son goes to Spring ford High school think they had 60-70 try out for school ball which is pretty many I believe. Tourny ball here is $3k a season so many don’t play because they can’t afford it. It’s rather sad the prices of these things


M


fap1800 said:


> Yup. They all want to be Youtube gamers. That's one for sure. Baseball is dying down here as well. Lacrosse has exploded here and sucked a lot of kids away. We can barely field a travel team when in the past there were always and A and B travel team.


----------



## Billy H

fap1800 said:


> Check out Tanner's Sports Center's FB page. They're in Jamison. They're always running deals on bulk buys, plus they're a GB seller and they also ship.


They are my go to shop for firearms. You CAN NOT beat the prices even on guns they don’t bulk buy. Have bought quite a few guns from them. The guys behind the counter know their stuff and are more than helpful.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Times have changed alot in the last 20+ years. When i was in school i had to stop at my locker and swap out my load of books between classes...now the books are primarily only in the library and the kids carry ipads or what not for classes. I don't remember having delays or days off of school in the frequency that we now see because it was too cold that morning to stand at the bus stop or it snowed 1-3 inches. The schools of today are more worried about covering there backsides in case 'something happens'...because their parents could sue if it does.

Reminds me of tales of my grandparents when they were of school age (in the late 1920's and 30's)...walked to school in several inches to feet of snow. LOL...a teacher drug my pap by his hair down the steps at school and he drug the teacher back up the stairs!

Altercations between students where blows were exchanged were left to sort themselves out much more, but even by the end of my highschool days the police would be called if you were caught. If a student even lightly smacks another student these days the police are called, they're may be fines, expulsion or other punishment. Also more likely these days that if a kid is bullied or depressed they might commit suicide or take a gun to school and that's certainly happened a few times in recent years. A different world for sure.


----------



## Ebard22

I coach travel softball and little league but I have been lucky enough to at least have my archery seasons to hunt still. I will schedule one Saturday off so I can turkey hunt one day a year. My uncle wants me to head down around the Kane area and go with him like we used to when I was in my teens. On the plus side if we win the district title for little league I'll be vacationing in tropical St. Marys this year!


----------



## KRONIIK

AjPUNISHER said:


> Times have changed alot in the last 20+ years. When i was in school i had to stop at my locker and swap out my load of books between classes...now the books are primarily only in the library and the kids carry ipads or what not for classes. I don't remember having delays or days off of school in the frequency that we now see because it was too cold that morning to stand at the bus stop or it snowed 1-3 inches. The schools of today are more worried about covering there backsides in case 'something happens'...because their parents could sue if it does.
> 
> Reminds me of tales of my grandparents when they were of school age (in the late 1920's and 30's)...walked to school in several inches to feet of snow. LOL...a teacher drug my pap by his hair down the steps at school and he drug the teacher back up the stairs!
> 
> Altercations between students where blows were exchanged were left to sort themselves out much more, but even by the end of my highschool days the police would be called if you were caught. If a student even lightly smacks another student these days the police are called, they're may be fines, expulsion or other punishment. Also more likely these days that if a kid is bullied or depressed they might commit suicide or take a gun to school and that's certainly happened a few times in recent years. A different world for sure.


 My dad (born in 1922) and his friends used to take guns to school.
Teacher let them store them in the broom closet, and he and his buddies would hunt rabbits on the way home.
A different world is right.


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> It's terrible.I've coached for years and I'm done after last year.You're lucky to get three kids on a regular season team that can actually place.Last year at the first practice, I had a 12 year old sit down on home plate and cry tears because the bat stung his hands lol.Kids are raised to be weak.


I thought last year was going to break me. I had kids that were incredibly disrespectful. One kid on the team that couldn’t even throw a ball kept calling me ma’am during a practice. No discipline whatsoever. A few bad apples infected the entire team. Parents would watch their kid deliberately not listen to me and wouldn’t do a thing. My BIL coaxed me into coaching again this year. I told him this is it if they’re heathens. I won’t do it again. I’ll end up in jail. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Gotta set the tone early with kids today regarding what is expected of them. BS and disrespect will not be tolerated. Call me ma’am one more time, you’re offf the team. Send one kid packin’ and watch how fast the others fall in line.


----------



## fap1800

Billy H said:


> They are my go to shop for firearms. You CAN NOT beat the prices even on guns they don’t bulk buy. Have bought quite a few guns from them. The guys behind the counter know their stuff and are more than helpful.


I’d argue they’re probably the best shop in the tristate area. Guys drive up from Virginia. You can’t go in there on a Saturday and get to the counter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Gotta set the tone early with kids today regarding what is expected of them. BS and disrespect will not be tolerated. Call me ma’am one more time, you’re offf the team. Send one kid packin’ and watch how fast the others fall in line.


Wish it was that easy, but I know guys that have been kicked out of coaching for being too “hard.” Parents are quick to raise hell if their little Johnny was scolded by coach for acting up. You’re behind the 8 ball fro jump street. Particularly in politically correct Doylestown. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucket

dougell said:


> It's terrible.I've coached for years and I'm done after last year.You're lucky to get three kids on a regular season team that can actually place.Last year at the first practice, I had a 12 year old sit down on home plate and cry tears because the bat stung his hands lol.Kids are raised to be weak.


The town you coach in doesn't help Doug. It has as big of a variation in commitment as I have ever seem. I coached little league and travel softball there for a few years and you had parents at both extremes. One wanted a baby sitter, then next wanted you to schedule tryout with the Yankee's.


----------



## Mathias

Billy H said:


> They are my go to shop for firearms. You CAN NOT beat the prices even on guns they don’t bulk buy. Have bought quite a few guns from them. The guys behind the counter know their stuff and are more than helpful.


Agreed, bought my last 28ga O/U there. They had stacks of them, guy went through every box finding me some beautiful wood.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> No.He dislocated his shoulder the first match of the year back in December so he had to sit the season out.States were this past weekend so it would be over now anyway.He usually starts practicing several days a week at a private wrestling club in the beginning of October but we don't hit any matches until rifle season ends.Last he he started wresting for the school and they always have a tournament the last day of deer season.He failed a hydration test so he couldn't wrestle in that one.We ended up just going on our own to one the next day and he blew his shoulder out.He's back to normal now but the socket in his left shoulder is stretched,making it more prone to dislocate.I'm hoping he'll be able to wrestle next year.


Our school District has 4 in Hershey now as the State Tournament opened last night...wrestling’s a tough sport, I started late (9th) and never really hit the stride I hoped for, but set the bar for my kid brother to jump over...followed up with 16 of coaching...been blessed to take 4 of my wrestlers to Hershey with all four medaling from 8th-4th. Worked with the local private elite club for 9 of those 16 years with 27 going to the big show...highest medalist was a 2nd....the guys that get here, do it all year...from the War at the Shore in June to King of the Mountain in October, Escape the Rock, Powerade, Beast of the East etc....juts like everything these days, those that commit have to pay both in effort, time, and money....most of the families of these elite kiddos are dropping 300-600 a weekend and that’s just in travel, lodging and meals...forget tourney fees, registrations etc....

As hokie as it sounds I have always told my athletes AND their parents...Pain is Temporary, Pride is Forever...most will never compete once they leave school HS/College....hopefully they have the lions share of their lives ahead of them after that to reminisce.....I am very thankful to have been a part in the lives of so many young men....I also coached baseball for 9 years and one of my former players pitches for the Royals...pretty cool....


----------



## Matt Musto

fap1800 said:


> Wish it was that easy, but I know guys that have been kicked out of coaching for being too “hard.” Parents are quick to raise hell if their little Johnny was scolded by coach for acting up. You’re behind the 8 ball fro jump street. Particularly in politically correct Doylestown.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Colin, does your son play for Doylestown, Warwick or Warrington?


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Our school District has 4 in Hershey now as the State Tournament opened last night...wrestling’s a tough sport, I started late (9th) and never really hit the stride I hoped for, but set the bar for my kid brother to jump over...followed up with 16 of coaching...been blessed to take 4 of my wrestlers to Hershey with all four medaling from 8th-4th. Worked with the local private elite club for 9 of those 16 years with 27 going to the big show...highest medalist was a 2nd....the guys that get here, do it all year...from the War at the Shore in June to King of the Mountain in October, Escape the Rock, Powerade, Beast of the East etc....juts like everything these days, those that commit have to pay both in effort, time, and money....most of the families of these elite kiddos are dropping 300-600 a weekend and that’s just in travel, lodging and meals...forget tourney fees, registrations etc....
> 
> As hokie as it sounds I have always told my athletes AND their parents...Pain is Temporary, Pride is Forever...most will never compete once they leave school HS/College....hopefully they have the lions share of their lives ahead of them after that to reminisce.....I am very thankful to have been a part in the lives of so many young men....I also coached baseball for 9 years and one of my former players pitches for the Royals...pretty cool....


Very true but I don't want him messing up his shoulder forever because of my ego.Wresting is a brutal sport.My son has been doing it since he was about 6 and I think he's kind of burned out.It's really a tough call.He's put so much into it over the years and the amount of time and money I have into it is crazy.I'd hate to see it end now after all that but I'm not sure the risk is worth the reward.In the end I guess it was still worth it because wrestling makes you mentally and physically tough.When I coach baseball and football,there's a noticeable difference between the few kids who wrestle and the rest of them.He put a lot of work into this past off-season and I was really expecting him to have a good year.He makes it to states but he's never been on the podium.He moved up 20lbs this past year and the kid who won his bracket at Jr high states is sometimes his partner at the club he wrestles for in the off season.I don't think he could beat that kid but he's pretty close.


----------



## dougell

Bucket said:


> The town you coach in doesn't help Doug. It has as big of a variation in commitment as I have ever seem. I coached little league and travel softball there for a few years and you had parents at both extremes. One wanted a baby sitter, then next wanted you to schedule tryout with the Yankee's.


No it doesn't help,which is why I'll be watching from the other side of the fence this year.I'm sure it's just as bad everywhere or at least close.


----------



## jacobh

Yep parents can ruin sports for sure. They all pile in around the dugout and chirp and yell. Me I find a nice spot in CF pull up my chair and sit in the peace and quit. Jakes good enough i don’t have to say or yell anything just sit back and smile. Anyone in the KOP area they just opened a new facility baseball and huge lacrosse place called steelyard sports. Beautiful facility and talking about adding other things I hear like maybe ice rink fields all that. Jakes fielding coach manages it. So if your in that area take your kid they’ll love it


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Yep parents can ruin sports for sure. They all pile in around the dugout and chirp and yell. Me I find a nice spot in CF pull up my chair and sit in the peace and quit. Jakes good enough i don’t have to say or yell anything just sit back and smile. Anyone in the KOP area they just opened a new facility baseball and huge lacrosse place called steelyard sports. Beautiful facility and talking about adding other things I hear like maybe ice rink fields all that. Jakes fielding coach manages it. So if your in that area take your kid they’ll love it


It's not just parents,it's coaches.My son's allstar team,which is the same travel team,for the past three years had 7 coaches with kids on the team lol.How do you think that went?The day before the second allstate game last year,someone else asked me if he wanted to play on another travel team.I said he would as long as it didn't interfere with his current team.Why not get another 15 games in?That guy called one of the coaches to get his permission for my son to play lol.It obviously whizzed them off because they benched him the entire game that day and he was easily in the top three on that team.I'm not usually very confrontational and never run my mouth but that put me over the edge.Don't screw my kid to make some sort of a point to me.I came unglued and probably did and said some things I shouldn't have but I had enough at that point.That's kinda what's nice about wrestling.It doesn't matter who your Daddy is and he's not gonna help you when you get on that mat.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Very true but I don't want him messing up his shoulder forever because of my ego.Wresting is a brutal sport.My son has been doing it since he was about 6 and I think he's kind of burned out.It's really a tough call.He's put so much into it over the years and the amount of time and money I have into it is crazy.I'd hate to see it end now after all that but I'm not sure the risk is worth the reward.In the end I guess it was still worth it because wrestling makes you mentally and physically tough.When I coach baseball and football,there's a noticeable difference between the few kids who wrestle and the rest of them.He put a lot of work into this past off-season and I was really expecting him to have a good year.He makes it to states but he's never been on the podium.He moved up 20lbs this past year and the kid who won his bracket at Jr high states is sometimes his partner at the club he wrestles for in the off season.I don't think he could beat that kid but he's pretty close.


That's the difference between a good parent (which its clear you are) and those who live vicariously through their children. I can remember the exact day when I made the decision to stop coaching baseball (unless I were to coach my own son at some point). My own son was only two years old, it was the second game of the season on a chili March afternoon and the same young man whom I mentioned above, who now pitches for the Royals, was a HS sophomore and was struggling in the 4th inning, reaching a pitch count of 70...I moved him from the mound to second base (ever notice how stud HS pitchers tend to be studs at the plate and in the field too) and his father threw a lawn over the fence at me, screaming some insults that would cause me to ban myself if I shared them....we finished that season with 3 losses and the next time I coached baseball was when my son Ty played T-ball...(he doesn't play these days and I don't coach).

To be honest, coaching wrestling is very unique as it isn't a mainstream sport like baseball, football, where everyone knows better. I once had a grandmother yelling at me for putting on an infield shift? Not saying grandmother's can't/don't know baseball, but she clearly didn't know what was going on at that moment. In all the year's coaching wrestling, I can count on both hands the number of situations like that I had to address and almost every single one, involved the son of a former wrestler. In baseball it was almost a daily occurrence....

The Pain/Pride reference isn't a specific reference to physical pain as much as it is to the pain of perseverance, the commitment to the cause you selected. Wrestlers more than any other athlete I have worked with burn out...especially those who start early. There is the mentality with today's culture that if my kids don't start early they'll never be the best they could be...I could provide file cabinets full of evidence to the contrary. I often find myself reminding families that college scholarships aren't awarded in 5th grade. Are there exceptions, sure take for example a new Philadelphia savior, Bryce Harper...he left school at 16, completed his GED program and was competing against completion 3-5 years older than him, he also signed the largest free-agent contact in the history of any sport...my point...he's in the 1%.....guess what...there are still the remaining 99% who make up that sport. Many of us, including myself, lose this perspective at some point. In my particular area there is a daycare that families have to put their name on the wait list as soon as they find out they're expecting if they hope to have infant childcare from this organization. Kind of a bit nuts; at least in my opinion. 

I find it interesting how many have posted here, on this topic, with the same/similar sentiment with regard to the lack of/decline in, participation in physical activity. I guess in some small way I find a little comfort that it isn't just my kid who would rather stay up all night to track an outlaw on Red Dead Redemption as opposed to get up early to look for sheds? I often second guess myself, like Doug said, "its a tough call", knowing when and hard to push. I had the good fortune of working with the Davis brothers (Glen and Ben), their father was the most intense parent I've ever met. Investing in batting cages in their home, running extension cords across 452 from generators so they could hit balls before going to school..baseball was IT, everything else came along...both boys had careers as professional ball players and commentators...there are the famed examples of Tiger Woods father, the Williams sisters father, Michael Phelps mom, etc...I sometimes wonder if that's what it takes?..but don't regret any decisions I've made thus far...

Joe


----------



## jacobh

You’ll never get away from daddyball. Schools travel teams everywhere play it. One thing my sons travel coach does is he does not play daddyball he will bench his kid before anyone else





dougell said:


> It's not just parents,it's coaches.My son's allstar team,which is the same travel team,for the past three years had 7 coaches with kids on the team lol.How do you think that went?The day before the second allstate game last year,someone else asked me if he wanted to play on another travel team.I said he would as long as it didn't interfere with his current team.Why not get another 15 games in?That guy called one of the coaches to get his permission for my son to play lol.It obviously whizzed them off because they benched him the entire game that day and he was easily in the top three on that team.I'm not usually very confrontational and never run my mouth but that put me over the edge.Don't screw my kid to make some sort of a point to me.I came unglued and probably did and said some things I shouldn't have but I had enough at that point.That's kinda what's nice about wrestling.It doesn't matter who your Daddy is and he's not gonna help you when you get on that mat.


----------



## Bucket

dougell said:


> Very true but I don't want him messing up his shoulder forever because of my ego.Wresting is a brutal sport.My son has been doing it since he was about 6 and I think he's kind of burned out.It's really a tough call.He's put so much into it over the years and the amount of time and money I have into it is crazy.I'd hate to see it end now after all that but I'm not sure the risk is worth the reward.In the end I guess it was still worth it because wrestling makes you mentally and physically tough.When I coach baseball and football,there's a noticeable difference between the few kids who wrestle and the rest of them.He put a lot of work into this past off-season and I was really expecting him to have a good year.He makes it to states but he's never been on the podium.He moved up 20lbs this past year and the kid who won his bracket at Jr high states is sometimes his partner at the club he wrestles for in the off season.I don't think he could beat that kid but he's pretty close.



I tore my rotator cuff wrestling in high school and it has given me fits ever since. Last month I went back to see if I could have it operated on...again, and they said no. Osteoarthritis. Only fix is a full joint replacement, and that's assuming the work they did on it before is still good enough to handle it.

Kids sports are an important part of making them whole, but it does come at an expense, and it's tough to know where to draw the line.


----------



## dougell

Youth and high school sports are often tough to balance.I'm not overly competitive but my son is extremely competitive with himself.I know he wants to well so I push him.Actually he pushes me to drag him to the gym and the batting cages but I make him work hard when we get there.I never criticize his performance because he does it to himself.I want to see him do well but in the end,nobody really cares.It's hard to convey that to a 13 year old though.It actually drives me nuts.


----------



## yetihunter1

fap1800 said:


> I’d argue they’re probably the best shop in the tristate area. Guys drive up from Virginia. You can’t go in there on a Saturday and get to the counter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have to agree with that, took me about an hour to before I was able to get to the counter a month ago when I purchased my new .22mag. Was still a great experience though, guys were nice and knowledgeable.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Bucket said:


> I tore my rotator cuff wrestling in high school and it has given me fits ever since. Last month I went back to see if I could have it operated on...again, and they said no. Osteoarthritis. Only fix is a full joint replacement, and that's assuming the work they did on it before is still good enough to handle it.
> 
> Kids sports are an important part of making them whole, but it does come at an expense, and it's tough to know where to draw the line.


My kid brother can barely have a catch these days with his own children because of shoulder damage in wrestling. Doc's pretty much told him the same thing they told you. His face still lights up when he tells stories of his glory wrestling days 20 years ago and breaks out the old VHS...(lol)...he still needs a lot of external encouragement...after all he is the baby boy of us three....


Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> Very true but I don't want him messing up his shoulder forever because of my ego.Wresting is a brutal sport.My son has been doing it since he was about 6 and I think he's kind of burned out.It's really a tough call.He's put so much into it over the years and the amount of time and money I have into it is crazy.I'd hate to see it end now after all that but I'm not sure the risk is worth the reward.In the end I guess it was still worth it because wrestling makes you mentally and physically tough.When I coach baseball and football,there's a noticeable difference between the few kids who wrestle and the rest of them.He put a lot of work into this past off-season and I was really expecting him to have a good year.He makes it to states but he's never been on the podium.He moved up 20lbs this past year and the kid who won his bracket at Jr high states is sometimes his partner at the club he wrestles for in the off season.I don't think he could beat that kid but he's pretty close.


wrestling is a brutal sport but its the best in my opinion. Builds a persons ability to work on a team but also how to compete as an individual. Helped me in a lot of aspects in life. I wrestled in high school and college and loved every minute of it. Would coach if my job allowed for the time but that will never happen. As to how brutal, I have already had one knee surgery, a shoulder surgery and two herniated discs in my neck while in my mid 30s. Granted I think you need to throw in the years of football and rugby too.


----------



## dougell

That's awesome that you wrestled in college.That takes some dedication and skill and make it at that level.


----------



## fap1800

Matt Musto said:


> Colin, does your son play for Doylestown, Warwick or Warrington?


He plays for Doylestown. They were struggling to field enough coaches for in-house this year. It's a mess. With travel, it's so political and it all has to do with who you know. I try to stay involved so that it doesn't affect Luke, but we're not doing travel this year. As Doug stated, it's daddyball.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

the warmer weather brought the 'nuts' out today...people zooming around on motorcycles and what not. The birds were happy and singing away.

Extended forecast is looking on the warmer side mid to late this month, which might make them gobbler's start feeling 'frisky' a bit earlier.

Anybody else think 'our' spring turkey season is a bit late more often then not. By the time we get to hunt them their usually 2-4 weeks into breeding. Sometimes that swing is a bit further in one direction or the other but It usually doesn't impact hunting them all that badly for us. It's been rare but i have seen a few seasons where a willing lonbeard has been a bit harder to come by, with them acting as though the season was winding down around the middle of may instead of the end of it. More 'proof' that our season is late...is seeing hen's with poult's walking around within the first days to week of our season. I've seen that a bit more often then i care too.


----------



## jacobh

My area tourny ball is less daddyball then school or rec. u need to find a good league for travel if your sons into it. If u want pm me and I’ll steer u to a few I know don’t play daddyball as they have no kids on the teams. This would be more kop area though





fap1800 said:


> He plays for Doylestown. They were struggling to field enough coaches for in-house this year. It's a mess. With travel, it's so political and it all has to do with who you know. I try to stay involved so that it doesn't affect Luke, but we're not doing travel this year. As Doug stated, it's daddyball.


----------



## nicko

I'd feel a little like I'm missing out on a season if I don't at least give spring gobbler a shot but I think I'd rather go trout fishing instead this year. Hunting in the spring just feels odd to me and I'm sure my turkey calling would likely only drive birds away. 

Trout? I know what I'm doing there.


----------



## jacobh

Nick just watch a lot of Frenchy they don’t even stock anymore. We use to fish down behind seven stars and I just found out they don’t even stock that section anymore


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Nick just watch a lot of Frenchy they don’t even stock anymore. We use to fish down behind seven stars and I just found out they don’t even stock that section anymore


I used to fish Valley Creek in VF National Park in the late 80s-early 90s before it got popular Scott. All wild trout and not stocked because of PCBs. My guess is it still has a lot of good trout but the fishing crowd that started going there got stuffy. Haven't fished it in a while but I caught some solid trout there. 

I don't keep anything anymore. Trout have too strong of a taste for me and way too many tiny bones to deal with. And it seems every fish has a consumption advisory warning attached to it now. If I want to eat fish, I'll buy it in a store.


----------



## PAbigbear

AjPUNISHER said:


> the warmer weather brought the 'nuts' out today...people zooming around on motorcycles and what not. The birds were happy and singing away.
> 
> Extended forecast is looking on the warmer side mid to late this month, which might make them gobbler's start feeling 'frisky' a bit earlier.
> 
> Anybody else think 'our' spring turkey season is a bit late more often then not. By the time we get to hunt them their usually 2-4 weeks into breeding. Sometimes that swing is a bit further in one direction or the other but It usually doesn't impact hunting them all that badly for us. It's been rare but i have seen a few seasons where a willing lonbeard has been a bit harder to come by, with them acting as though the season was winding down around the middle of may instead of the end of it. More 'proof' that our season is late...is seeing hen's with poult's walking around within the first days to week of our season. I've seen that a bit more often then i care too.


In the northern tier the season is timed perfectly in my opinion. Most of the hens are bred before the season or during the first half of the season. I've had some of my best gobbler hunting the last week when they are super lonely. I'd rather the resource is overprotected than to ensure a stable population vs easier hunting. I do know the southern part of the state is significantly different though.


----------



## nicko

Two years ago while bow and gun hunting in Potter, we saw a lot of turkeys. Saw a flock of 50-60 one day. This season.....none. Not sure if was a case of wrong place wrong time but we have noticed that the coyote population seems to have ramped up.


----------



## jacobh

I’m sure they’re in there too but I never knew they stopped stocking that stretch until my uncle told me. I stopped trout fishing when Jake was about 5-6 when some idiots were causing issues along the creek. Now we fish at my moms that’s about it. If u ever want to get out and do some fishing there let me know. Tons of bass crappie and sunnies. If u like eating pan fish man I have to get rid of some sunnies and their pretty nice size




nicko said:


> I used to fish Valley Creek in VF National Park in the late 80s-early 90s before it got popular Scott. All wild trout and not stocked because of PCBs. My guess is it still has a lot of good trout but the fishing crowd that started going there got stuffy. Haven't fished it in a while but I caught some solid trout there.
> 
> I don't keep anything anymore. Trout have too strong of a taste for me and way too many tiny bones to deal with. And it seems every fish has a consumption advisory warning attached to it now. If I want to eat fish, I'll buy it in a store.


----------



## jim570

nicko said:


> Two years ago while bow and gun hunting in Potter, we saw a lot of turkeys. Saw a flock of 50-60 one day. This season.....none. Not sure if was a case of wrong place wrong time but we have noticed that the coyote population seems to have ramped up.


Two years ago bobcats killed 19 birds in one small area that had cameras on it about 15 miles east of Sayre, Pa.


----------



## nicko

jim570 said:


> Two years ago bobcats killed 19 birds in one small area that had cameras on it about 15 miles east of Sayre, Pa.


I wouldn't be surprised if the coyotes knocked down the turkey population or drove them elsewhere Jim. With snow on the ground, there are fresh yote tracks everywhere the next morning.


----------



## fap1800

I just got my second gobbler tag a few days ago. I don’t have a lot where I am but my in-laws have a place up in Wallenpaupak. Gonna try some of the public up there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bj139

nicko said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the coyotes knocked down the turkey population or drove them elsewhere Jim. With snow on the ground, there are fresh yote tracks everywhere the next morning.


I was flintlock hunting in January at Nockamixon State park and was following deer tracks and something else had been following them as well.
Are these coyote tracks?


----------



## Billy H

bj139 said:


> I was flintlock hunting in January at Nockamixon State park and was following deer tracks and something else had been following them as well.
> Are these coyote tracks?


 Red Fox tracks. The population seems to have exploded in the southeast. I see them everywhere.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> I'd feel a little like I'm missing out on a season if I don't at least give spring gobbler a shot but I think I'd rather go trout fishing instead this year. Hunting in the spring just feels odd to me and I'm sure my turkey calling would likely only drive birds away.
> 
> Trout? I know what I'm doing there.



Some of the best trout streams you'll ever fish are within 10-20 minutes from RYHC....not sure what our plans will be like this spring, but let me know if you're heading up at any point.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

***** kill more turkey each year that bobcat and yotes combined...they destroy an entire nest when they find it...skunks and opossums join in the spring breakfast bar as well....

considering all that they have to contend with, it really is amazing that any make.... 

Joe


----------



## jim570

nicko said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the coyotes knocked down the turkey population or drove them elsewhere Jim. With snow on the ground, there are fresh yote tracks everywhere the next morning.


We have had our share of coyotes for a long time. A large number of bears hit the bird feeders and apple trees in my neighborhood. A hunter shot a 560 black bear less than a mile from my house last season. Still have another big bear that visits the neighborhood.

Eagles, also, kill some turkeys.

Two years ago, I counted a flock of 100 turkeys crossing the road up the hill behind my buddy's house. When the season opened, that flock was over a mile away where I couldn't hunt them. He has about 40 birds roosting on the hill right behind his house and he has been hearing gobbles for over a week.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Some of the best trout streams you'll ever fish are within 10-20 minutes from RYHC....not sure what our plans will be like this spring, but let me know if you're heading up at any point.
> 
> Joe


I've been looking into them. Like the idea of getting off my regular beaten path and trying some new water.


----------



## bj139

Billy H said:


> Red Fox tracks. The population seems to have exploded in the southeast. I see them everywhere.


Yes. I have seen red foxes from time to time crossing the roads. There seems to be two different sizes of the same type tracks in my photo. I am not sure what that means.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> I'd feel a little like I'm missing out on a season if I don't at least give spring gobbler a shot but I think I'd rather go trout fishing instead this year. Hunting in the spring just feels odd to me and I'm sure my turkey calling would likely only drive birds away.
> 
> Trout? I know what I'm doing there.


I thought I knew what I was doing with trout myself....then I got out Saturday for the first time this year and got skunked.....still nice to take a walk along the creek. Found a couple deadheads too.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Two years ago while bow and gun hunting in Potter, we saw a lot of turkeys. Saw a flock of 50-60 one day. This season.....none. Not sure if was a case of wrong place wrong time but we have noticed that the coyote population seems to have ramped up.


there is a flock of like 30 right down the road from me in Phoenixville....


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Our school District has 4 in Hershey now as the State Tournament opened last night...wrestling’s a tough sport, I started late (9th) and never really hit the stride I hoped for, but set the bar for my kid brother to jump over...followed up with 16 of coaching...been blessed to take 4 of my wrestlers to Hershey with all four medaling from 8th-4th. Worked with the local private elite club for 9 of those 16 years with 27 going to the big show...highest medalist was a 2nd....the guys that get here, do it all year...from the War at the Shore in June to King of the Mountain in October, Escape the Rock, Powerade, Beast of the East etc....juts like everything these days, those that commit have to pay both in effort, time, and money....most of the families of these elite kiddos are dropping 300-600 a weekend and that’s just in travel, lodging and meals...forget tourney fees, registrations etc....
> 
> As hokie as it sounds I have always told my athletes AND their parents...Pain is Temporary, Pride is Forever...most will never compete once they leave school HS/College....hopefully they have the lions share of their lives ahead of them after that to reminisce.....I am very thankful to have been a part in the lives of so many young men....I also coached baseball for 9 years and one of my former players pitches for the Royals...pretty cool....


We had 4 kids in Hershey as well.The one Junior,Ed Scott pinned his opponent in the finals.It was a well-deserved win because I've never seen anyone as dedicated as this kid.As a Junior,he's already gotten several offers at D1 schools,including Penn State.He decided against Penns State because he wouldn't get any mat time.That's just crazy.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> We had 4 kids in Hershey as well.The one Junior,Ed Scott pinned his opponent in the finals.It was a well-deserved win because I've never seen anyone as dedicated as this kid.As a Junior,he's already gotten several offers at D1 schools,including Penn State.He decided against Penns State because he wouldn't get any mat time.That's just crazy.


Man, small world our 138lber Petrucelli gave your Scott his toughest match of the tourney losing a nail-biting 5-4 decision in the quarters, Petrucelli went on to finish with a 5th place medial at 138 while our 150lber Mancini won the State title. Some great wrestling this weekend. Were you up there?

Joe


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Man, small world our 138lber Petrucelli gave your Scott his toughest match of the tourney losing a nail-biting 5-4 decision in the quarters, Petrucelli went on to finish with a 5th place medial at 138 while our 150lber Mancini won the State title. Some great wrestling this weekend. Were you up there?
> 
> Joe


No,I didn't go.To be honest,I'm kind of still struggling going to any matches and watching my son sit it out.He's only in JR High so it's not like he would have been there anyway.It still bugs me though.


----------



## TauntoHawk

The stomach bug ran through our house this weekend, had me down Friday and Saturday.

Sunday I had to get out for fresh air and some turkey scouting before the snow disappears. Snow makes it really easy to cover ground fast looking for tracks.

Lots of gobbler tracks in this flock, some wing marks indicated strutting activity, areas with dropping and no tracks under trees ment sky delivered and I found some roost tree. Im always intrigued by the exact tree birds are roosting in and mark them on OnX.

I did catch 2 young toms and about 5 jakes hanging out in a small draw near the roost area and spotted the rest of the flock with maybe 40 birds out on near by private strutting and gobbling close to noon. Forgot my binos so I couldn't get a rough idea of how many Tom's were in the group and I could tell some of the strutting birds were step fan jakes but there were definitely two boss birds running the show in the center of the flock.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Do you run the free version of ONx or the paid?

Joe


----------



## bj139

nicko said:


> I used to fish Valley Creek in VF National Park in the late 80s-early 90s before it got popular Scott. All wild trout and not stocked because of PCBs. My guess is it still has a lot of good trout but the fishing crowd that started going there got stuffy. Haven't fished it in a while but I caught some solid trout there.
> 
> I don't keep anything anymore. Trout have too strong of a taste for me and way too many tiny bones to deal with. And it seems every fish has a consumption advisory warning attached to it now. If I want to eat fish, I'll buy it in a store.


I ate plenty of trout from Valley Creek before they closed it to eating. We lived about 20 minutes away and my dad and I were there most weekends and many evenings during the season. My dad will be 90 next month and is healthy. The PCBs didn't get him yet. I remember when trout was about good eating. The second year and older trout from there had pink flesh due to the freshwater shrimp living in the creek. The PCBs just gave them extra flavor.  Stocked trout have that white sickly flesh from eating ground up whatever pellets. You say they are stocking YUPPIES there now?


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> Do you run the free version of ONx or the paid?
> 
> Joe


Paid version all lower 48 state package. I have pins in about 12 states from previous trips or up coming. Its been invaluable on the weekend turkey trips I've done. I'm going to Wisconsin 2020 for turkey and deer archery with my father so I'm already researching and dropping pins for that.

I use the thing for hiking and trail running too as it has most trails in parks and on public land. On vacation in Virginia this past year it had all the hiking and mountain biking trails marked out in the area and it was easy to measure and plot my course on ground I've never been too even check mid run where I was at. Which is something a paper map can't do is give you the "you are here" marker anywhere. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

bj139 said:


> I ate plenty of trout from Valley Creek before they closed it to eating. We lived about 20 minutes away and my dad and I were there most weekends and many evenings during the season. My dad will be 90 next month and is healthy. The PCBs didn't get him yet. I remember when trout was about good eating. The second year and older trout from there had pink flesh due to the freshwater shrimp living in the creek. The PCBs just gave them extra flavor.  Stocked trout have that white sickly flesh from eating ground up whatever pellets. *You say they are stocking YUPPIES there now?*


Their fly rods in one hand and a snifter of cognac in the other.


----------



## 12-Ringer

TauntoHawk said:


> Paid version all lower 48 state package. I have pins in about 12 states from previous trips or up coming. Its been invaluable on the weekend turkey trips I've done. I'm going to Wisconsin 2020 for turkey and deer archery with my father so I'm already researching and dropping pins for that.
> 
> I use the thing for hiking and trail running too as it has most trails in parks and on public land. On vacation in Virginia this past year it had all the hiking and mountain biking trails marked out in the area and it was easy to measure and plot my course on ground I've never been too even check mid run where I was at. Which is something a paper map can't do is give you the "you are here" marker anywhere.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk



Thanks! Been looking at the paid version on their website as I think I can grab a discount on the service. What I can't tell is whether or not it works over water too, almost like a nautical map...that would be cool for the summer to mark some of my flounder honey holes....the GPS on boat is too fancy for me to figure out...(lol)...

Joe


----------



## cb46060

Nice!


----------



## fap1800

I think THP has an OnX code for 10% in their YT vids as well as Newberg.

Another option to consider is Gaia. They're $40 for the year. They don't show terrain for water. Not sure about OnX.


----------



## fap1800

I think THP has an OnX code for 10% in their YT vids as well as Newberg.

Another option to consider is Gaia. They're $40 for the year. They don't show terrain for water. Not sure about OnX.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

PAbigbear said:


> In the northern tier the season is timed perfectly in my opinion. Most of the hens are bred before the season or during the first half of the season. I've had some of my best gobbler hunting the last week when they are super lonely. I'd rather the resource is overprotected than to ensure a stable population vs easier hunting. I do know the southern part of the state is significantly different though.


Thanks for a response. I thought more people would comment with their thoughts about the season setting in PA...and with a few not knowing why it opens when it does. I like hunting the last day, most tom's aren't very vocal by then but of those i've killed most have been long spurred. While i wouldn't say the timing is perfect round my area for hunting, it's usually close enough that it doesn't make getting a longbeard much, if any more difficult, but a couple of seasons have been more challenging then others because 'they' started breeding earlier in march.

Imo...where the season sits now is perfectly situated to ensure future hunting and doesn't need to be changed. I never meant to imply that i thought the season needed to be earlier. Our season is set when it is for a reason...to lessen the impact of hunter disturbance on nesting hens...hens are not as likely to abandon their nests once they have started incubating. By the time we start hunting, a good majority of hens are incubating or soon will be. When a hen is incubating she doesn't leave the nest for very long and that can lead to a spike in lonely, more vocal gobblers. While hunting earlier would make taking a tom even easier it would likely have a far more negative result...as earlier hunter presence could disturb more hen's enough to abandon their nest's and whatever eggs they had laid, before they started incubating. If we had less birds or fewer hunters then we do...then perhaps the season setting would be different.

Enter the all day hunting that kicks in around mid-may...and the option of a 2nd tag...equates to "hunter satisfaction". Both inclusions haven't led to a turkey population decline and still achieves an annual adult gobbler harvest rate of 37.6% which keeps the population in check without threatening it. The 2018 spring harvest data estimates 40,300 bearded birds taken with an estimated population 229,300. I look at a 2nd bearded bird tag the same way i do doe hunting. If i'm hunting a property with few doe i will take only one or possibly none...and hunt where there are more (as i am able to do so). I've bought a second gobbler tag every season since it was an option to. I don't take jakes but i haven't had too much of an issue filling both tags and seeing just as many birds the next spring. A few springs back 4 of us took birds the opening day and there were still quite a few around. It helps when the neighbors can barely get any but they certainly have shot at, missed, hit and educated a few of them.

From what i see every spring, alot of hunters give up completely by mid season if they didn't tag a bird the first week or 2. I've found that if it warms up quicker that spring i see even fewer hunters. Don't recall ever seeing another hunter the last week or saturday. On Memorial day a few seasons back, enduring a tough season, they're were a couple rather vocal gobbler's where i was hunting and nobody was around cept me and my pops. Alot of guys need more patience...


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Thanks! Been looking at the paid version on their website as I think I can grab a discount on the service. What I can't tell is whether or not it works over water too, almost like a nautical map...that would be cool for the summer to mark some of my flounder honey holes....the GPS on boat is too fancy for me to figure out...(lol)...
> 
> Joe


sorry joe, just checked....no topo for water, just a big blue blob


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> sorry joe, just checked....no topo for water, just a big blue blob


LOL...that's what I was thinking...like I said my system on the boat does the job, but was curious if Onx could supplement...thanks for checking..

Joe


----------



## dougell

AjPUNISHER said:


> Thanks for a response. I thought more people would comment with their thoughts about the season setting in PA...and with a few not knowing why it opens when it does. I like hunting the last day, most tom's aren't very vocal by then but of those i've killed most have been long spurred. While i wouldn't say the timing is perfect round my area for hunting, it's usually close enough that it doesn't make getting a longbeard much, if any more difficult, but a couple of seasons have been more challenging then others because 'they' started breeding earlier in march.
> 
> Imo...where the season sits now is perfectly situated to ensure future hunting and doesn't need to be changed. I never meant to imply that i thought the season needed to be earlier. Our season is set when it is for a reason...to lessen the impact of hunter disturbance on nesting hens...hens are not as likely to abandon their nests once they have started incubating. By the time we start hunting, a good majority of hens are incubating or soon will be. When a hen is incubating she doesn't leave the nest for very long and that can lead to a spike in lonely, more vocal gobblers. While hunting earlier would make taking a tom even easier it would likely have a far more negative result...as earlier hunter presence could disturb more hen's enough to abandon their nest's and whatever eggs they had laid, before they started incubating. If we had less birds or fewer hunters then we do...then perhaps the season setting would be different.
> 
> Enter the all day hunting that kicks in around mid-may...and the option of a 2nd tag...equates to "hunter satisfaction". Both inclusions haven't led to a turkey population decline and still achieves an annual adult gobbler harvest rate of 37.6% which keeps the population in check without threatening it. The 2018 spring harvest data estimates 40,300 bearded birds taken with an estimated population 229,300. I look at a 2nd bearded bird tag the same way i do doe hunting. If i'm hunting a property with few doe i will take only one or possibly none...and hunt where there are more (as i am able to do so). I've bought a second gobbler tag every season since it was an option to. I don't take jakes but i haven't had too much of an issue filling both tags and seeing just as many birds the next spring. A few springs back 4 of us took birds the opening day and there were still quite a few around. It helps when the neighbors can barely get any but they certainly have shot at, missed, hit and educated a few of them.
> 
> From what i see every spring, alot of hunters give up completely by mid season if they didn't tag a bird the first week or 2. I've found that if it warms up quicker that spring i see even fewer hunters. Don't recall ever seeing another hunter the last week or saturday. On Memorial day a few seasons back, enduring a tough season, they're were a couple rather vocal gobbler's where i was hunting and nobody was around cept me and my pops. Alot of guys need more patience...


For years,I've have my best success the very first morning,primarily because I used to scout heavily before the season.Now I may get out one or two mornings before the start of the season to listen and do most of my scouting once the season starts.For the past several years,we've concentrated on late mornings and had very consistent success later in the season.Little league and some really wet,cold weather put a damper on the early part of the season last year so I didn't even really get my son out til the last week.We went out at 11:00am on the last day and my son killed one of two big mature birds that came strait in at 11:35.You won't hear birds gobbling on their own later in the season but when you strike one up,they're usually very killable.I don't like to fight hens so early in the season,we usually do better after 10:00am


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I used to scout before the season..and roost them occasionally. I don't anymore but found it really doesn't make much of a difference for me. I hunt the same places every season and they roost in the same trees or same general area often. If i don't hear anything from the roost i might make a move right or away or stay put and blind call, sometimes calling off and on from the same spot for a an hour or 2 (or more). Blind calling like that has payed off but if it doesn't i might move and see if i can find one. I've also returned to the same spot later on and called a bird right in or he was already standing in front of where had been, gobbling and looking for me. I've also called in a spot for awhile, taken and nap and when i woke up called again and had birds answer and come right in.

Your def right as far as late season gobbling. Generally they don't say much if anything beyond the roost area in my experience, but of course there have been exceptions to that. May 20th of 2017 (4th Saturday), I worked a trio of longbeards for over an hour and half that gobbled there azzes off and stayed between 50 and 100yds of me the whole time, never giving me a good shot. One finally broke off from the other 2 and came too close...he was only about 16lbs but sported 1-1/2" and 1-5/8" spurs. I've taken 5 birds on May 31st but only one of them gobbled the whole way in...the rest gobbled very little to not at all. May 31st 2012 (probably my most challenging last day hunt)...i watched and worked a mixed flock of 9 birds with 1 adult gobbler in it. My calls had little effect but after nearly 3 hours and 2 more setups i got them to come. The lead hen went past me within feet and when she got behind me she spooked and started clucking and putting. Mr gobbler who was in the rear of the group (and had been almost totally silent till then) figured the hen was talking to him and started losing his 'sheet'. He was another nice bird with an 11-3/8" beard and 1-1/4" spurs. I 'almost' feel bad about taking them on the last day...after they've likely been pressured and survived the whole season, only to be taken out on the last day. "ALMOST"

I don't mind a tom being with hen's that much. I'd have to look through my 'logs' to verify it but i think i'd be safe in saying about half the tom's i've taken were by themselves(or with other tom's)....and the other half had hens. Get a hen curious or pizzed off and the gobbler won't be far behind.


----------



## alancac98

Okay fellas, the House has just introduced Bill 768 which would require all gun owners to register their guns annually - yes each and every year at a cost of $10 per gun. I guess this is the new way they want to try to stop gun sales. I guess buying illegal - unregistered guns will be all the rage and the government wouldn't have any control whatsoever. Someone with the knowledge and capital could move out of the country to say Mexico, make guns and smuggles them into the country selling them out of produce trucks throughout the country. Sounds like our representatives are dumb as ****!


----------



## nicko

alancac98 said:


> Okay fellas, the House has just introduced Bill 768 which would require all gun owners to register their guns annually - yes each and every year at a cost of $10 per gun. I guess this is the new way they want to try to stop gun sales. I guess buying illegal - unregistered guns will be all the rage and the government wouldn't have any control whatsoever. Someone with the knowledge and capital could move out of the country to say Mexico, make guns and smuggles them into the country selling them out of produce trucks throughout the country. Sounds like our representatives are dumb as ****!


Sounds like a way for the state to suck money out of our pockets. Here's a link to the proposal. It includes the sponsors phone number. Nothing in the proposal states how this will prevent gun violence. Money grab if there is a fee but this proposal says nothing about a fee.

https://www.legis.state.pa.us//cfdo...blic.cfm?chamber=H&*****=20190&cosponId=28293


----------



## 12-Ringer

Posting a reminder here as well...if you think you'll be chasing some turkey this year with a bow I hope you consider joining the AT Turkey Contest...like a lot of other things around here, membership has trailed off a little and I am trying to turn that around a bit...its a great way to connect with other members and you never know what those connections could amount to...I've actually joined teammates on hunts and invited others to hunt with me. It's free, and as fun as you make it....


To REGISTER
https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5632833

The RULES/DETAILS
https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5632367

I spent a week cleaning up the League Play section...stop in and check out the top 25 deer of all time entered into our annual deer contests.
https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5636051


*SEE YOU ALL IN THE LEAGUE PLAY FORUM!*

Joe


----------



## bj139

alancac98 said:


> Okay fellas, the House has just introduced Bill 768 which would require all gun owners to register their guns annually - yes each and every year at a cost of $10 per gun. I guess this is the new way they want to try to stop gun sales. I guess buying illegal - unregistered guns will be all the rage and the government wouldn't have any control whatsoever. Someone with the knowledge and capital could move out of the country to say Mexico, make guns and smuggles them into the country selling them out of produce trucks throughout the country. Sounds like our representatives are dumb as ****!


This is from Philadelphia Rep Angel Cruz. It would be political suicide in most areas in the state.


----------



## dougell

It blows my mind that any hunter could even consider voting for one of these liberals.


----------



## fap1800

It’s not even going to get out of Judiciary. It’s a bill sponsored by five uber liberal Philly reps. It’s DOA. Non issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I've never used a blind to hunt turkey's but have taken a few archery birds. I've found it difficult enough on a few occasions to move a shotgun into position, let alone trying to get a bow drawn. Decoys could be worth there weight in gold for getting there attention off of you but i'm curious...how many of you routinely score a tom with a vert and don't use a blind?




alancac98 said:


> Okay fellas, the House has just introduced Bill 768 which would require all gun owners to register their guns annually - yes each and every year at a cost of $10 per gun. I guess this is the new way they want to try to stop gun sales. I guess buying illegal - unregistered guns will be all the rage and the government wouldn't have any control whatsoever. Someone with the knowledge and capital could move out of the country to say Mexico, make guns and smuggles them into the country selling them out of produce trucks throughout the country. Sounds like our representatives are dumb as ****!





fap1800 said:


> It’s not even going to get out of Judiciary. It’s a bill sponsored by five uber liberal Philly reps. It’s DOA. Non issue.


Good to hear it's a non issue. What a sheet show it would be and it's obviously about more then just the $10 per gun. For a collector that could get expensive fast and even for those who don't, it wouldn't exactly be a cheap annual charge if you owned a even a few. If everybody who owned a gun actually registered it (as if that would ever happen), they might be shocked by how many gun owners there actually are. 

Correct me if i'm wrong, but the majority of nefarious people who shouldn't have guns are probably acquiring them illegally to begin with (especially in and around the bigger cities)...whether by stealing them or buying them off the street...etc, why would politicians think those same people would register them...and how do they think they would enforce registration? Who in there right mind would use a gun registered to themselves to commit a crime where ballitic's could possibly be used ti link it back to them, lol, mise well leave dna and your fingerprints all over the crime scene too. Serial numbers are also never filed down to make tracing them harder either...dumbass politicians:doh:


----------



## nicko

2018-19 deer harvest report.

https://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game-Commission-Details.aspx?newsid=299

Color me skeptical......the doe kill in 5C went UP vs. the previous season? I know there is more to 5C than the areas hunt but EHD took a good chunk out of the herd around here.


----------



## Suncrest08

Hey heads up. House Bill 768 was recently brought up in the pa house of reps calling for a gun registry. $10/gun. Registration required annually. Background check and fingerprinting annually. 

https://www.legis.state.pa.us/CFDOC...d=0&billBody=H&billTyp=B&billNbr=0768&pn=0818


----------



## jacobh

Wow can’t believe it another record high kill!!! Lol u have to be fricking kidding me





nicko said:


> 2018-19 deer harvest report.
> 
> https://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game-Commission-Details.aspx?newsid=299
> 
> Color me skeptical......the doe kill in 5C went UP vs. the previous season? I know there is more to 5C than the areas hunt but EHD took a good chunk out of the herd around here.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Wow can’t believe it another record high kill!!! Lol u have to be fricking kidding me


You can't base a state's results on what you experience on 13 acres.I hunted 5 different twps in three different counties and have no problem believing that more deer were killed based on what I saw but personal observations mean nothing.I saw three hunters in the woods all season long and two of them were calling it quits by 10:00am on the first day of rifle season.We never heard any close shots and never saw where anyone drug any out.Guys were killing them though.I know my neighbors killed a pile and most people who I know had a good year.My son and I hunted less for deer this past year than any other year but we killed more deer than ever before.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I wonder if harvest #s next year will be impacted because of the various diseases that infiltrated PA this year...I am uniquely aware of almost 100 deer in Northern Chester County that died because of disease and I'd suspect that there are many more that I don't know anything about and that other impacted areas have suffered similar loss.

Just wondering.....

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Doug I’m aware u defend the PGC to death and that’s fine but there is no way the numbers are at a all time high point from 14years ago. Sorry a I don’t buy it. According to these number why worry about cwd and ehd we have record amounts of deer killed





dougell said:


> You can't base a state's results on what you experience on 13 acres.I hunted 5 different twps in three different counties and have no problem believing that more deer were killed based on what I saw but personal observations mean nothing.I saw three hunters in the woods all season long and two of them were calling it quits by 10:00am on the first day of rifle season.We never heard any close shots and never saw where anyone drug any out.Guys were killing them though.I know my neighbors killed a pile and most people who I know had a good year.My son and I hunted less for deer this past year than any other year but we killed more deer than ever before.


----------



## nicko

My buddy said a cop he knows in the Coventry /Pottstown area told him he was personally putting down 10-20 deer per week when the EHD outbreak hit. My nose and the smell of rotting flesh every time I hunted the game lands around French Creek told me multiple deer were dead. I didn't see one deer on those gamelands this year which is a first in the 10 or so years I've been hunting there.

Not saying kills may not have gone up in other areas of the state. Just having a hard time believing the antlerless kill went up in 5C considering EHD wiped out what appeared to be a sizable chunk of the herd before the early season even opened.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> I wonder if harvest #s next year will be impacted because of the various diseases that infiltrated PA this year...I am uniquely aware of almost 100 deer in Northern Chester County that died because of disease and I'd suspect that there are many more that I don't know anything about and that other impacted areas have suffered similar loss.
> 
> Just wondering.....
> 
> Joe


EHD outbreaks can be bad in localized areas but they don't impact the overall harvest,especially in areas with a high deer density.CWD has only been in the wild herd since 2012 and it will take years for it to impact the population.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Doug I’m aware u defend the PGC to death and that’s fine but there is no way the numbers are at a all time high point from 14years ago. Sorry a I don’t buy it. According to these number why worry about cwd and ehd we have record amounts of deer killed


Again,you can't base anything on what you see on 13 acres.The deer herd was pretty thin in NC Pa starting in about 2004.We're getting very close to Pre HR numbers in many areas.2H has the lowest harvest rate in the entire state because there's no pressure and people still claim there's no deer up here.I hunted multiple DMAP areas in three counties during rifle season.I spent every day we hunted skipping around and pushing deer to my son.We didn't have a single day where we each didn't see at least 25 deer.You have to realize that the PGC has been trying to stabilize deer numbers in most areas and trying to reduce them in the sra's.It would stand to reason that you'd see less deer down there than you did 14 years ago.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> EHD outbreaks can be bad in localized areas but they don't impact the overall harvest,especially in areas with a high deer density.CWD has only been in the wild herd since 2012 and it will take years for it to impact the population.


I am close with one of the busiest processors and taxidermists in the tri-state area and even he reported a down year. I know a lot of his work comes from 5C and 5D....I guess 1900 less buck will certainly cut into a taxidermists bottom line....

WMU 5C: 7,600 (8,800) antlered, 16,415 (15,600) antlerless;
WMU 5D: 2,600 (3,300) antlered, 6,000 (7,500) antlerless; 

WMU 5C: archery, 4,690 (5,800) antlered, 7,238 (6,890) antlerless; muzzleloader, 110 (100) antlered, 1,272 (1,210) antlerless.
WMU 5D: archery, 2,080 (2,770) antlered, 3,790 (4,890) antlerless; muzzleloader, 20 (30) antlered, 210 (210) antlerless.

10,200 buck taken in these WMU's with 6,770 (~66%) taken with archery equipment
22,415 antlerless taken in these WMU's with 11,780 (~53%) taken with archery equipment
(I think these numbers speak to the prevalence of small woodlot hunting in suburbia...also might lend some insight to the crowding on the public lands. Certainly would not support that fact that archery is a waning pastime)

Being a one-buck state means at least 10,200 buck hunters were successful in these WMUs...at least someone was...(lol)


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> I am close with one of the busiest processors and taxidermists in the tri-state area and even he reported a down year. I know a lot of his work comes from 5C and 5D....I guess 1900 less buck will certainly cut into a taxidermists bottom line....
> 
> WMU 5C: 7,600 (8,800) antlered, 16,415 (15,600) antlerless;
> WMU 5D: 2,600 (3,300) antlered, 6,000 (7,500) antlerless;
> 
> WMU 5C: archery, 4,690 (5,800) antlered, 7,238 (6,890) antlerless; muzzleloader, 110 (100) antlered, 1,272 (1,210) antlerless.
> WMU 5D: archery, 2,080 (2,770) antlered, 3,790 (4,890) antlerless; muzzleloader, 20 (30) antlered, 210 (210) antlerless.
> 
> 10,200 buck taken in these WMU's with 6,770 (~66%) taken with archery equipment
> 22,415 antlerless taken in these WMU's with 11,780 (~53%) taken with archery equipment
> (I think these numbers speak to the prevalence of small woodlot hunting in suburbia...also might lend some insight to the crowding on the public lands. Certainly would not support that fact that archery is a waning pastime)
> 
> Being a one-buck state means 10,200 hunters were successful in these WMUs...at least someone was...(lol)


I don't know the situation in the SE part of the state but you can take a couple things from the harvest numbers.A decreasing buck harvest is a better indication of a decreasing herd that the overall harvest.Anterless allocations will always be the biggest factor in the anterless harvest.If a guy has three tags,he can shoot just as many deer whether he sees thirty deer or ten deer.

Just by spending time in the woods up here,you'd swear nobody was killing deer because there's so much land.The people who are still hunting up here are killing deer consistantly.There's just less people doing it.I know two big processors and the biggest taxidermist in this area.They've all been pretty steady for the past several years but they were all up a little this year over last year.Usuallly when the taxidermists are way up one year,they'll see a decrease the next year.


----------



## jacobh

Yep he keeps saying don’t base it on 13 acres. My taxidermist has 9 deer. That’s 9 yet a record setting harvest




12-Ringer said:


> I am close with one of the busiest processors and taxidermists in the tri-state area and even he reported a down year. I know a lot of his work comes from 5C and 5D....I guess 1900 less buck will certainly cut into a taxidermists bottom line....
> 
> WMU 5C: 7,600 (8,800) antlered, 16,415 (15,600) antlerless;
> WMU 5D: 2,600 (3,300) antlered, 6,000 (7,500) antlerless;
> 
> WMU 5C: archery, 4,690 (5,800) antlered, 7,238 (6,890) antlerless; muzzleloader, 110 (100) antlered, 1,272 (1,210) antlerless.
> WMU 5D: archery, 2,080 (2,770) antlered, 3,790 (4,890) antlerless; muzzleloader, 20 (30) antlered, 210 (210) antlerless.
> 
> 10,200 buck taken in these WMU's with 6,770 (~66%) taken with archery equipment
> 22,415 antlerless taken in these WMU's with 11,780 (~53%) taken with archery equipment
> (I think these numbers speak to the prevalence of small woodlot hunting in suburbia...also might lend some insight to the crowding on the public lands. Certainly would not support that fact that archery is a waning pastime)
> 
> Being a one-buck state means at least 10,200 buck hunters were successful in these WMUs...at least someone was...(lol)


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Yep he keeps saying don’t base it on 13 acres. My taxidermist has 9 deer. That’s 9 yet a record setting harvest


Scott,I'm not sure if you actually read the harvest report but the buck harvest in 5C was actually down by about 1200 bucks.That's indicative of a decreasing deer herd.Furthermore,a guy who mounts 9 deer per year is a pretty small sample size and not statistically relevant.


----------



## jacobh

He normally does 30-40 a year he now has 9.... relevant or not it’s way down. Like I said u have your opinion I have mine. Yes I saw my u it is way way down so hopefully they stop the slaughter they have every year. The kill number is cut in half from last year it says so no reason for early seasons and late seasons. Sounds like u need that up in your area more then mine


----------



## PAbigbear

jacobh said:


> Yep he keeps saying don’t base it on 13 acres. My taxidermist has 9 deer. That’s 9 yet a record setting harvest


My taxidermist has so much work he hired his part time helper full time. The last I heard he had over 300 deer to mount, plus Europeans and skull mounts and 50 some bear.


----------



## dougell

PAbigbear said:


> My taxidermist has so much work he hired his part time helper full time. The last I heard he had over 300 deer to mount, plus Europeans and skull mounts and 50 some bear.


My taxidermist has been doing over 400 steadily and the guy who works for him cleans about 500 skulls on his own.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> He normally does 30-40 a year he now has 9.... relevant or not it’s way down. Like I said u have your opinion I have mine. Yes I saw my u it is way way down so hopefully they stop the slaughter they have every year. The kill number is cut in half from last year it says so no reason for early seasons and late seasons. Sounds like u need that up in your area more then mine


I think we need less deer up here and with the new expanded disease management unit,it looks like it may happen.


----------



## 138104

Now that it is known that spiroplasma bacterium causes CWD and can be transmitted to humans, hunting numbers will drop further until field test kits are readily available. I haven't decided on what I am doing next season, but will discuss with a friend who is knowledgable on CWD.


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> Now that it is known that spiroplasma bacterium causes CWD and can be transmitted to humans, hunting numbers will drop further until field test kits are readily available. I haven't decided on what I am doing next season, but will discuss with a friend who is knowledgable on CWD.


Is this a proven fact? First I heard it has been proven to be able to be passed to humans.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> Now that it is known that spiroplasma bacterium causes CWD and can be transmitted to humans, hunting numbers will drop further until field test kits are readily available. I haven't decided on what I am doing next season, but will discuss with a friend who is knowledgable on CWD.


Do you have some links to that info...I haven’t heard about the transference to humans


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> Is this a proven fact? First I heard it has been proven to be able to be passed to humans.





12-Ringer said:


> Do you have some links to that info...I haven’t heard about the transference to humans


I believe it was discussed in the video posted on this thread.


----------



## 138104

I should add that spiroplasma bacterium has been found in humans, but there is no direct link to humans getting from deer. However, it has been compared to mad cow disease, so it is only a matter of time.


----------



## Billy H

I have to believe if it was being transmitted to humans, by now we would have seen lots of folks that eat venison very sick or in their graves. Can it jump the species barrier? I have no idea but I suppose anything is possible.


----------



## Billy H

I’ll add that this transmission is a huge concern for me. My grandkids eat venison. My thoughts were to get my deer tested this coming season. Easier said than done around here.


----------



## tam9492

Perry24 said:


> Now that it is known that spiroplasma bacterium causes CWD and can be transmitted to humans, hunting numbers will drop further until field test kits are readily available. I haven't decided on what I am doing next season, but will discuss with a friend who is knowledgable on CWD.


It has not been proven, nor peer reviewed, that spiroplasma bacterium causes CWD. Your knowledgeable friend should inform you of that. It is also not proven that CWD can transfer to humans, although I do agree that it's better to be safe than sorry. If I were in CWD Zone, I would definitely wait to consume after receiving the results of the test.


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> I’ll add that this transmission is a huge concern for me. My grandkids eat venison. My thoughts were to get my deer tested this coming season. Easier said than done around here.


Here's a read. Until more studies are conducted, it's hard to say. I'm not the chicken little type, but this stuff is scary. Not sure if it is worth taking a chance.

https://www.deeranddeerhunting.com/articles/deer-news/bacteria-and-cwd-cure-dr-bastian-speaks


----------



## vonfoust

Bastain was relatively unknown until the USP took a swing for the fences hoping to make themselves relevant after all their failures suing the PGC. His research has not been duplicated as of this time. He is also done with his research unless he can find much more financing. He is out at LSU, they were giving him space after his facility was destroyed, I think from hurricane Katrina. They were not paying him, but let him use space. They have mutually agreed to part ways. 
I wish for him to be correct, because then there is a 'cure', but so far I'm not believing it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

PAbigbear said:


> My taxidermist has so much work he hired his part time helper full time. The last I heard he had over 300 deer to mount, plus Europeans and skull mounts and 50 some bear.


I know Tom in Galeton had a banner year processing, in fact he turned several away as he was just too busy. There are plenty of deer to be shot in PA for those that want to go and get them. I know many in the SE region seem to forget how BIG this State really is....most of us in the SE portion of the State have been spoiled with quality local access and that access, for a variety of reasons, has been and continues to be negatively impacted. When I had the local private access, I hunted more in the first 30-days of the season than most hunt in entire year. Last year, without that local private access, I hunted locally 2x. Not because I didn't go out and try more often, but when you do the homework, take time off from work only to get to your spot and find it infiltrated with paintballers, hikers/bikers, boys scouts etc...the enthusiasm fades quickly.

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> I know Tom in Galeton had a banner year processing, in fact he turned several away as he was just too busy. There are plenty of deer to be shot in PA for those that want to go and get them. I know many in the SE region seem to forget how BIG this State really is....most of us in the SE portion of the State have been spoiled with quality local access and that access, for a variety of reasons, has been and continues to be negatively impacted. When I had the local private access, I hunted more in the first 30-days of the season than most hunt in entire year. Last year, without that local private access, I hunted locally 2x. Not because I didn't go out and try more often, but when you do the homework, take time off from work only to get to your spot and find it infiltrated with paintballers, hikers/bikers, boys scouts etc...the enthusiasm fades quickly.
> 
> Joe


Urban sprawl has taken more than one spot from us. Growing up we had at least 15 farms we hunted, all within 10 minute drive. Most are now neighborhoods, the few that aren't have access locked up pretty tight from new owners that don't even farm. After awhile we figured out a 45 minute drive north/northeast puts us in decent spots again.

Just for s&g I looked at 5C on OnX maps about an hour ago. That is a nightmare for hunters. Add in that just the amount of population in the area means more hunters concentrated in a few miles I'm not sure how anyone becomes a hunter in that area. I can't even imagine trying to hunt GL43. Even the areas that we have lost over the years (that I consider too congested to bother with) are not as congested as what I saw there.


----------



## dougell

Hunting is dying a slow death for a variety of reasons and it's not gonna get any better.I couldn't even imagine trying to hunt in an urban enviroment.Pa still has huge areas with unlimited access and very little pressure.The hunting will continue to get worse in areas with no access but the best times are just starting for the vast majority of Pa.It won't be long before they'll have to issue unlimited tags in the NC part of the state because there won't be enough hunters left to control the deer population.People always have and always will complain that there's no deer but if you stick it out,the best years are yet to come.


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> Urban sprawl has taken more than one spot from us. Growing up we had at least 15 farms we hunted, all within 10 minute drive. Most are now neighborhoods, the few that aren't have access locked up pretty tight from new owners that don't even farm. After awhile we figured out a 45 minute drive north/northeast puts us in decent spots again.
> 
> Just for s&g I looked at 5C on OnX maps about an hour ago. That is a nightmare for hunters. Add in that just the amount of population in the area means more hunters concentrated in a few miles I'm not sure how anyone becomes a hunter in that area. I can't even imagine trying to hunt GL43. Even the areas that we have lost over the years (that I consider too congested to bother with) are not as congested as what I saw there.


SGL #43 can be OK. You just have to put in some time scouting and know where most guys hunt.......and avoid those spots. But once youth pheasant opens and then segues into general small game, the area gets pounded pretty good by upland hunters. I typically limit my bowhunting there from the early season opener right up until youth pheasant begins. Then I clear out. This season was a complete bust because of the EHD outbreak.


----------



## fap1800

vonfoust said:


> Urban sprawl has taken more than one spot from us. Growing up we had at least 15 farms we hunted, all within 10 minute drive. Most are now neighborhoods, the few that aren't have access locked up pretty tight from new owners that don't even farm. After awhile we figured out a 45 minute drive north/northeast puts us in decent spots again.
> 
> Just for s&g I looked at 5C on OnX maps about an hour ago. That is a nightmare for hunters. Add in that just the amount of population in the area means more hunters concentrated in a few miles I'm not sure how anyone becomes a hunter in that area. I can't even imagine trying to hunt GL43. Even the areas that we have lost over the years (that I consider too congested to bother with) are not as congested as what I saw there.


And 5D is even worse. I feel pretty fortunate to have access to private, but even still it’s tough hunting with the localized pressure of neighboring hunters. This property I hunt is pressured on all sides. It’s gotten to the point that I’ll shoot an ears wide 2.5 year old if I’m given the opportunity. That didn’t happen last season. Over the last few years the quality and quantity was waned considerably. Had one good 10 on camera that my dad found gut shot behind his barn only to find out he got up and moved off to die somewhere else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> And 5D is even worse. I feel pretty fortunate to have access to private, but even still it’s tough hunting with the localized pressure of neighboring hunters. This property I hunt is pressured on all sides. It’s gotten to the point that I’ll shoot an ears wide 2.5 year old if I’m given the opportunity. That didn’t happen last season. Over the last few years the quality and quantity was waned considerably. Had one good 10 on camera that my dad found gut shot behind his barn only to find out he got up and moved off to die somewhere else.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The property I hunt in Mt Penn 5C is like a park on nice fall days, even some winter days. A 2.5 year old buck there is a trophy.


----------



## 138104

tam9492 said:


> It has not been proven, nor peer reviewed, that spiroplasma bacterium causes CWD. Your knowledgeable friend should inform you of that. It is also not proven that CWD can transfer to humans, although I do agree that it's better to be safe than sorry. If I were in CWD Zone, I would definitely wait to consume after receiving the results of the test.






vonfoust said:


> Bastain was relatively unknown until the USP took a swing for the fences hoping to make themselves relevant after all their failures suing the PGC. His research has not been duplicated as of this time. He is also done with his research unless he can find much more financing. He is out at LSU, they were giving him space after his facility was destroyed, I think from hurricane Katrina. They were not paying him, but let him use space. They have mutually agreed to part ways.
> I wish for him to be correct, because then there is a 'cure', but so far I'm not believing it.


Prions have not been duplicated in a lab either. Unfortunately, there are still too many unknowns, but hope that Dr. Bastian's work continues as his research is promising.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> SGL #43 can be OK. You just have to put in some time scouting and know where most guys hunt.......and avoid those spots. But once youth pheasant opens and then segues into general small game, the area gets pounded pretty good by upland hunters. I typically limit my bowhunting there from the early season opener right up until youth pheasant begins. Then I clear out. This season was a complete bust because of the EHD outbreak.



Isn't it funny, we have to scout humans and not deer in this area....been that way for a while, but when its done right can be very productive. For years I was after a nice 10-point. It took me being home sick from work to figure out why I kept missing him. He made is way from woodlot to woodlot after the Elementary School busses left. I came to study him and realized the typical "prime time" of first light was littered with dog walker, joggers, students walking to and waiting at bus stops. I was home sick one weekday looking out my back deck and I saw him crossing a pipeline at 9:00AM. I set some cams up in that area, low and behold he was coming through regularly between 8:45-10....got all set to add him to my trophy collection and he got hit by a car....sometimes even the best laid plans don't come together, but I did learn a lot from that study and have had a lot of success breaking away from many of the things I learned about hunting growing up (best times, best locations, etc...)

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

I can say I will never 'suburbia' hunt. If it would ever come to that I would quit hunting PA altogether and just put time in out west. If I had to deal with some of the things I hear about parks and people/houses I wouldn't be hunting there. I get irritated when I hear a quad/dirtbike in the distance when I'm in a stand.:embara: It's nothing against people that can do it, but it would force me to figure out how to get 3 weeks at a time in another state.


----------



## fap1800

vonfoust said:


> I can say I will never 'suburbia' hunt. If it would ever come to that I would quit hunting PA altogether and just put time in out west. If I had to deal with some of the things I hear about parks and people/houses I wouldn't be hunting there. I get irritated when I hear a quad/dirtbike in the distance when I'm in a stand.:embara: It's nothing against people that can do it, but it would force me to figure out how to get 3 weeks at a time in another state.


The owner of the one property I hunt is a bit "paranoid" in his old age and very particular on who might be on his property. I call and leave a message every time I plan to hunt his property, which is perfectly fine. A simple request of his. However, he likes to patrol his boundary with his electric golf cart. During the warmer months, he'll do it quite often. There have been many times I've been in one of my stands and have him drive by. He does it with such frequency that I'm sure the deer are used to it to a point, but it definitely disrupts whatever normal patterns they have. He will also stroll through the wooded parts. Just part of the deal. I've offered to pepper his property with cams as a way to dissuade his need to "patrol," but he just can't help himself.


----------



## Billy H

vonfoust said:


> I can say I will never 'suburbia' hunt. If it would ever come to that I would quit hunting PA altogether and just put time in out west. If I had to deal with some of the things I hear about parks and people/houses I wouldn't be hunting there. I get irritated when I hear a quad/dirtbike in the distance when I'm in a stand.:embara: It's nothing against people that can do it, but it would force me to figure out how to get 3 weeks at a time in another state.


Hunting areas like PA 5C takes a whole set of different skills. First skill is gaining access and keeping it. Deer that live in areas where they see and mostly hear humans every day or several times a day, or all day long do things a whole lot different than deer on huge tracts of land. Some of the things they do I’ve observed from my stands over the years you wouldn’t believe. To me hunting areas like this presents a certain challenge that I enjoy.


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> Hunting areas like PA 5C takes a whole set of different skills. First skill is gaining access and keeping it. Deer that live in areas where they see and mostly hear humans every day or several times a day, or all day long do things a whole lot different than deer on huge tracts of land. Some of the things they do I’ve observed from my stands over the years you wouldn’t believe. To me hunting areas like this presents a certain challenge that I enjoy.


Deer that live in and around people are very good at patterning people and they learn when and where they're a threat.I never hunted in a suburban area but I used to live in a huge private residential community that was over loaded with deer.They'd walk right up to you in the residential areas but go 100 yards in the woods where they knew you were a threat and they were gone.I no longer hunt there but I've never been busted as much up in a tree as I was there.We opened it to hunting about 12 years ago and everyone thought it would be a slam dunk.It was amazing to hear people complain about no deer when the place over wintered more than 100 dpsm.


----------



## vonfoust

Billy H said:


> Hunting areas like PA 5C takes a whole set of different skills. First skill is gaining access and keeping it. Deer that live in areas where they see and mostly hear humans every day or several times a day, or all day long do things a whole lot different than deer on huge tracts of land. Some of the things they do I’ve observed from my stands over the years you wouldn’t believe. To me hunting areas like this presents a certain challenge that I enjoy.


The challenge I would agree with, just different challenges from more rural setting. What I can't deal with are the people and hearing dogs barking, fap's guy riding a golf cart, kids getting on a bus, etc. If I run into another hunter on GL that's one thing. If I see or run into Taunto's (think it was him, and put like this) "Susan using trekking poles on a well manicured trail" in a suburban area and bike riders, I haven't accomplished my goal of not seeing people.

(edit: the older I get the less I can put up with people too)


----------



## Billy H

vonfoust said:


> The challenge I would agree with, just different challenges from more rural setting. What I can't deal with are the people and hearing dogs barking, fap's guy riding a golf cart, kids getting on a bus, etc. If I run into another hunter on GL that's one thing. If I see or run into Taunto's (think it was him, and put like this) "Susan using trekking poles on a well manicured trail" in a suburban area and bike riders, I haven't accomplished my goal of not seeing people.
> 
> (edit: the older I get the less I can put up with people too)


The main areas I hunt don’t really have the general public on them. They are private and the only actual up close and personal human interaction is trespassers. The one spot I do deal with neighboring kids on quads, school bus, dogs barking, lawn mowers, trash trucks etc. But even on private parcels down here that are several hundred acres (which by they is like having gold) you see and hear constant reminders you are in no way remote. Public hunting land down here is tough, real tough, with the long seasons and tag allotments, but we have beat that horse beyond death.


----------



## fap1800

Billy H said:


> The main areas I hunt don’t really have the general public on them. They are private and the only actual up close and personal human interaction is trespassers. The one spot I do deal with neighboring kids on quads, school bus, dogs barking, lawn mowers, trash trucks etc. But even on private parcels down here that are several hundred acres (which by they is like having gold) you see and hear constant reminders you are in no way remote. Public hunting land down here is tough, real tough, with the long seasons and tag allotments, but we have beat that horse beyond death.


That is pure gold. I thought having a 40 acre parcel was huge. Good for you, Billy.

Ironically, the most mature and IMO, best buck I killed, was taken on a small flag lot on a nursery in Buckingham in 2009. My stand was on the edge of a small clearing that the nursery owner used to dump her compost and leftover mums, flowers, etc. There was a house literally 60 yards behind my stand in the woods. Just barely legal. There were additional houses strewn about the wooded lots as well. Lots of leaf blowers, dogs, lawn mowers, etc. The buck passed through just before last light right under my stand. I had witnessed him sparring with a smaller buck a week earlier on a neighboring property. Just got lucky. I've never seen a more mature deer on the hoof in any of my other spots. I'm not sure how he survived as long as he did with the many roads in the area.


----------



## vonfoust

I've got a couple friends that hunt one of the local parks, sign in sign out, have to be very discreet and follow rules for when you can hunt etc. The one guy that's really all he hunts, he likes the 'controlled' aspect of it. 
I walk the trails in the park quite often with the dog(s) but only on days when its raining or otherwise not going to see people. I have seen where some of their stands are, and there is no way I'm hunting that with the bike and hike trails through it. I'd probably be shooting people by the end of the first week. They pull some very good deer out of there too, and have offered to get me in the group. I just can't do it. I know they think they would be 'helping' me but I'd rather sit in my crappy spots and not see a deer than have to go through what they do.


----------



## Billy H

fap1800 said:


> That is pure gold. I thought having a 40 acre parcel was huge. Good for you, Billy.
> 
> Ironically, the most mature and IMO, best buck I killed, was taken on a small flag lot on a nursery in Buckingham in 2009. My stand was on the edge of a small clearing that the nursery owner used to dump her compost and leftover mums, flowers, etc. There was a house literally 60 yards behind my stand in the woods. Just barely legal. There were additional houses strewn about the wooded lots as well. Lots of leaf blowers, dogs, lawn mowers, etc. The buck passed through just before last light right under my stand. I had witnessed him sparring with a smaller buck a week earlier on a neighboring property. Just got lucky. I've never seen a more mature deer on the hoof in any of my other spots. I'm not sure how he survived as long as he did with the many roads in the area.


Amazing how they can live in the little pockets and strips of woods and rarely be seen.


----------



## nicko

If the wind is just right on my Mt. Penn property, I can smell the french fries from McDonalds down on 422. Sometimes I smell the perfumey exhaust from somebody's clothes dryer. And if I hunt the right Saturday morning, I can hear the homecoming festivities being broadcast through the public address system at Antietam High Schools soccer game. 

My favorite were the mountain bikers who jumped off their bikes and were running around us in the middle of the woods on foot doing some type of scavenger hunt as we drug a buck out. Real wilderness hunting.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

different challenge of course but i always liked hunting suburban deer...at one of my favorite spots i took 7 archery buck during a 10 year stretch.

most of the properties i hunt are private, but i go to a few public spots as well. I've been seeing more people on my private land hunts (where 'they' don't belong) then i have been on public land. I also don't hunt many areas where i wont encounter atleast distant 'noise' in some form...whether it be traffic, trains, boats, dogs barking, people doing yard work...etc. If the noises are regular occurrences the deer don't mind them much at all.


----------



## 138104

Order a Ritual 35 today. I've owned a bunch of bows over the years that I purchased used off of AT, but this is the first new one since 2010. Now I need to keep this one a few years to justify buying it new!


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Order a Ritual 35 today. I've owned a bunch of bows over the years that I purchased used off of AT, but this is the first new one since 2010. Now I need to keep this one a few years to justify buying it new!


Cool! Be sure to post up pics and your thoughts after spending some time with it.


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> Order a Ritual 35 today. I've owned a bunch of bows over the years that I purchased used off of AT, but this is the first new one since 2010. Now I need to keep this one a few years to justify buying it new!


If you like it half as much as I like mine you’ll own it for a while. What camo did you get?


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> If you like it half as much as I like mine you’ll own it for a while. What camo did you get?


Graphite gray. Almost went with Vias, but some I've seen had a greenish tint, which I didn't like. The grip is perfect on that R35, so I hope I get along good with it. The demo I shot blew me away!


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> Graphite gray. Almost went with Vias, but some I've seen had a greenish tint, which I didn't like. The grip is perfect on that R35, so I hope I get along good with it. The demo I shot blew me away!


Mine is Vias, it has more of a tan base. Sure is sexy. I suppose mine is now labled a 33. It was the only one they made when I got it.


----------



## 138104

Yeah, that looks great! Might change my order....


----------



## TauntoHawk

vonfoust said:


> The challenge I would agree with, just different challenges from more rural setting. What I can't deal with are the people and hearing dogs barking, fap's guy riding a golf cart, kids getting on a bus, etc. If I run into another hunter on GL that's one thing. If I see or run into Taunto's (think it was him, and put like this) "Susan using trekking poles on a well manicured trail" in a suburban area and bike riders, I haven't accomplished my goal of not seeing people.
> 
> (edit: the older I get the less I can put up with people too)


Hey, Susan's a nice lady! She's just trying to summit that 527ft hill. Lol 

I honestly use the local game lands more for running then hunting. I can't do the suburbia thing much, hunt local once or twice most seasons try and make trips out of weekends even if it means sleeping in my car. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

People use trekking poles because it works the upper body and burns 20-40% more calories. I think there's something called Nordic walking?
Imagine how dumb we look sitting in a tree for hour waiting for an animal to walk by.


----------



## vonfoust

adr1601 said:


> People use trekking poles because it works the upper body and burns 20-40% more calories. I think there's something called Nordic walking?
> Imagine how dumb we look sitting in a tree for hour waiting for an animal to walk by.


 If no one sees me I don't look dumb. Sometimes I do feel dumb when I don't see a deer though.


----------



## 138104

Perry24 said:


> Yeah, that looks great! Might change my order....


Didn't even get a chance to change my order-bow arrived yesterday! Still waiting on a few accessories, but put a Hamskea Hybrid Hunter Pro micro rest on and have been shooting in my basement. I shot my E35 at 55#, but am shooting the R35 maxed out at 62# without issue. The grip is just perfect on this bow! Can't wait to put her through the paces.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Was out scouting turkeys while everyone was seemingly elbowing each other under a bridge trying to catch farm fish today. Had a nice cup of coffee 2 miles in while listening to at least 7 different birds gobble from various roost spots. That's a perfect morning to me









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

TauntoHawk said:


> Was out scouting turkeys while everyone was seemingly elbowing each other under a bridge trying to catch farm fish today. Had a nice cup of coffee 2 miles in while listening to at least 7 different birds gobble from various roost spots. That's a perfect morning to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Jealous, that was my plan this weekend as well but instead my son had 105.5 fever and projectile vomit....so I didn't make it out. Highlight of my weekend was shooting the bow in the backyard. I did see a big gobbler driving in today strutting for a group of hens out in a field which was pretty cool. Hoping to make it out next weekend to scout for some local birds though.


----------



## cc122368

Seen two more gobblers with some hens in the area I am taking my daughter youth hunting yeasterday.


----------



## TauntoHawk

yetihunter1 said:


> Jealous, that was my plan this weekend as well but instead my son had 105.5 fever and projectile vomit....so I didn't make it out. Highlight of my weekend was shooting the bow in the backyard. I did see a big gobbler driving in today strutting for a group of hens out in a field which was pretty cool. Hoping to make it out next weekend to scout for some local birds though.


That was our house a couple of weeks ago, that was not a fun illness. I didn't make it out Sunday with the rain and wind I just slept in.

Got a pair of crispi boots on the way this week so I'll be needing to break those in these last few weeks before season. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

This came through in my inbox from BHA. Thought I'd throw it out there for any of those that want to complete the letter to send to their local Senator.

https://www.congressweb.com/BHA/95?framed_parent_url_id=91B09691-FF8E-A1CA-3ED224E4D9DD2845


----------



## vonfoust

fap1800 said:


> This came through in my inbox from BHA. Thought I'd throw it out there for any of those that want to complete the letter to send to their local Senator.
> 
> https://www.congressweb.com/BHA/95?framed_parent_url_id=91B09691-FF8E-A1CA-3ED224E4D9DD2845


Thanks. My Senator resigned/retired although he did vote to get it out of committee. I got a chance to bend his probable replacements ear on Saturday night. I now know which way he will vote.....and you haven't heard me complain:wink:


----------



## Bucket

For those who are interested in the 3d shoots in Central PA...


----------



## dougell

Where's west branch?Kylertown?


----------



## Bucket

dougell said:


> Where's west branch?Kylertown?


Yes. West Branch Sportsman club.


----------



## fap1800

vonfoust said:


> Thanks. My Senator resigned/retired although he did vote to get it out of committee. I got a chance to bend his probable replacements ear on Saturday night. I now know which way he will vote.....and you haven't heard me complain:wink:


Yeah, I'm not entirely sure where our newly elected Democratic Senator falls on this issue. I suspect it's probably not real high on his radar.


----------



## nicko

Not sure how widely available this beer is in the state but in southeastern Pennsylvania, shouldn’t be too hard to find. Funk Brewing out of Emmaus. Great citrusy IPA perfect for warmer weather.


----------



## vonfoust

Ithaca Brewing Flower Power has been my favorite for a couple weeks now. Will try to find that one. If I took a swig of an IPA 10 years ago I would have spit it out. Now I'm a connoisseur:embara:


----------



## fap1800

I think the bigger question is, what was playing on Alexa?


----------



## huntin_addict

Freezer fillers


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> I think the bigger question is, what was playing on Alexa?


Alman Brothers


----------



## onX Hunt

We recently released our latest free feature. The Draw Odds Calculator. We will continually add to this feature but one of the states that we have from the start is Pennsylvania for Elk. Please check it out and let us know if you have any questions or feedback. https://www.onxmaps.com/maps/hunting/draw-odds-calculator?utm_source=forum&utm_medium=organic-feed&utm_campaign=draw-odds-2019


----------



## vonfoust

onX Hunt said:


> We recently released our latest free feature. The Draw Odds Calculator. We will continually add to this feature but one of the states that we have from the start is Pennsylvania for Elk. Please check it out and let us know if you have any questions or feedback. https://www.onxmaps.com/maps/hunting/draw-odds-calculator?utm_source=forum&utm_medium=organic-feed&utm_campaign=draw-odds-2019


Pretty easy to calculate '0' eh? Joking, but will be checking when you get CO.


----------



## dougell

I took the kid and his dog to their first chukar challenge last weekend.Bailey missed the puppy division by three weeks and Jordan was the only kid in the competition.They ran two rounds and did well.The first round,bailey went on point within a minute and Jordan dropped the bird with the second shot.Bailey was too eager to find another bird and dropped the bird halfway to us.It took some coaxing but we eventually got it in hand.She pointed the second bird within a couple more minutes and brought that one strait back,The dog gets 15 minutes to find all three birds and she had the last one locked down in under 10.Unfortunately Jordan folded like a deck of cards and missed the last bird.She went looking for that one and came back with one that someone else failed to recover though.It was still a fun day with him and his dog.


----------



## dougell

Good girls get ice cream.


----------



## nicko

Looks like it was a good time Doug.


----------



## fap1800

Good times, Doug. That's awesome! And what dog doesn't love ice cream? My oldest is 9 and is showing a lot of interest in shooting clays. My dad and I started him out a few weeks ago and honestly, he's doing pretty well. Last weekend he went 8 for 10 on one batch. Looking forward to getting him on some birds in the future. Our GWP is 12, but I think he still has some fight left in him.


----------



## vonfoust

Doug which one was that? I was at one Sunday. It was quite a ways from you though.


----------



## dougell

Jordan usually does better than he did that day.They plant the chukars and they're still pretty dizzy when you flush them so they often fly way too low.By the time you get a shot,they're way out there.He was so mad about missing one that he came home,fired up the wheely bird and shot 100 clays.He missed about half of them so that didn't do much for his mood lol.I told him,sometimes you just have to walk away and start over the next day so you don't pick up some bad habits.

Keep him going and make sure he has a bird dog growing up.For as much as my son likes to hunt deer and turkeys,he'd rather hunt birds with his dog.Kids and dogs just go good together.Good luck and have fun.It's the best journey you'll ever be on.


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> Doug which one was that? I was at one Sunday. It was quite a ways from you though.


Anderson creek sportsman's club.It wasn't a real big one.I think they had 45 entries but it was only 40/round.It was a good place to take them for their first one.


----------



## vonfoust

Glad you found one close. That one would have been closer to me than the one I was at. Been really enjoying them lately. Been doing UFTA ones lately, hopefully going to their national trials this year. We always say we are going to go and then hunting season comes up and we don't get the dogs enough trials to qualify.


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> Jordan usually does better than he did that day.They plant the chukars and they're still pretty dizzy when you flush them so they often fly way too low.By the time you get a shot,they're way out there.He was so mad about missing one that he came home,fired up the wheely bird and shot 100 clays.He missed about half of them so that didn't do much for his mood lol.I told him,sometimes you just have to walk away and start over the next day so you don't pick up some bad habits.
> 
> Keep him going and make sure he has a bird dog growing up.For as much as my son likes to hunt deer and turkeys,he'd rather hunt birds with his dog.Kids and dogs just go good together.Good luck and have fun.It's the best journey you'll ever be on.


Oh for sure. Luke loves "my" dog. Not sure he's even mine anymore. Lol! When it's time for bed, Gunnar follows my son upstairs and assumes his positions at the bottom of bed.


----------



## dougell

Don't ever let that end.You can tell a lot about a kid by the way they treat dogs.A good dog can teach a kid way more than they can ever teach the dog.


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> Don't ever let that end.You can tell a lot about a kid by the way they treat dogs.A good dog can teach a kid way more than they can ever teach the dog.


I like that...a good dog can teach a kid way more than they can ever teach the dog. That might be a hard sell for the wife though. We have a Dal that is 12 years old as well and the dogs both before kids. Also have an a-hole cat. Our house is pretty modest and pet hair is quite abundant. Don't get me wrong, the wife loves our dogs and even the cat, but she has remarked more than once that once they pass, "No more. I'm sick of the hair." I just don't think she realizes how tough it's going to be on the boys when the two of them pass. Luke knows Gunnar is old and I've told my son he's up there in dog years. That time is going to come and Luke won't have a dog to sleep with every night. I might be forced to just come home with a new dog. Better to ask for forgiveness than permission I suppose. Besides, it's for the boy!


----------



## fap1800

This is him with the 410 just before we moved him to the 20 and the reduced recoil loads. From there, my own son put me to shame.


----------



## vonfoust

fap1800 said:


> I like that...a good dog can teach a kid way more than they can ever teach the dog. That might be a hard sell for the wife though. We have a Dal that is 12 years old as well and the dogs both before kids. Also have an a-hole cat. Our house is pretty modest and pet hair is quite abundant. Don't get me wrong, the wife loves our dogs and even the cat, but she has remarked more than once that once they pass, "No more. I'm sick of the hair." I just don't think she realizes how tough it's going to be on the boys when the two of them pass. Luke knows Gunnar is old and I've told my son he's up there in dog years. That time is going to come and Luke won't have a dog to sleep with every night. I might be forced to just come home with a new dog. Better to ask for forgiveness than permission I suppose. Besides, it's for the boy!


I put a deposit down. Couple months later the wife says "What's this charge on the credit card?" "Oh, I wanted to get in on a litter. We don't have to take the dog if we don't want to. This lets us get first pick though." Then take her to pick. Nobody can resist a 5 week old puppy! 

Or, you can use my buddy's technique of just letting the airport call and let the wife know the new puppy (that she had no idea about) is there and waiting to be picked up.


----------



## fap1800

That's a good plan. Bring the boys and once they start clamoring it'll be a done deal. Lol!


----------



## dougell

My wife resisted to the point where it was causing issues.The year before last I took my son to a pheasants forever picnic and they were doing bird dog demos.Someone had a GSP puppy so I texted my wife a picture of him holding it.I told her he won it in raffle and she came unglued.I didn't come clean until we got home and she was still ticked off.About a week later she OK'd a dog and we had found a litter ready to go.The dog drove us all nuts for about a year but she's like one of our kids now.


----------



## dougell

fap1800 said:


> This is him with the 410 just before we moved him to the 20 and the reduced recoil loads. From there, my own son put me to shame.


Very nice.It actually brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## nicko

I had high aspirations of getting back into pheasant and bird hunting with our dog when we got her three years ago. The first time I took her out to test her for being gun shy, she didn’t bat an eye. Then the first time I took her hunting and cracked off a couple shots she wanted to crawl up my shirt. I figured she needed more exposure to gunshots so I bought a launcher and after five launches, she was climbing up my back. For some reason she just got skittish with loud noises and sounds as she got older and even walking the neighborhood, dogs barking and hearing odd noises has her glancing over her shoulder. Oh well .... looks like no bird dog hunting for me but she sure can hunt socks down in our house with a high level of expertise.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Up at camp scouting for turkeys,saw this sign down the road from camp a man after my own heart.I dont know this guy,but i left a 12 pack of iron city on his porch.


----------



## nicko

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Up at camp scouting for turkeys,saw this sign down the road from camp a man after my own heart.I dont know this guy,but i left a 12 pack of iron city on his porch.


Iron City? You trying to kill him Darrin?


----------



## fap1800

Iron City is highly underrated IMO. You watch...it’s gonna be the new Blue Ribbon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

fap1800 said:


> Iron City is highly underrated IMO. You watch...it’s gonna be the new Blue Ribbon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love my BPR, have for years. Hell at one point in time it won a blue ribbon. To bad the hipsters are now into it. At 20 bucks a case Quite-A-Deal considering in Asia it goes for 44$ a bottle. 
https://gawker.com/5592399/pabst-blue-ribbon-will-run-you-44-a-bottle-in-china


----------



## huntin_addict

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Up at camp scouting for turkeys,saw this sign down the road from camp a man after my own heart.I dont know this guy,but i left a 12 pack of iron city on his porch.


I'll come to OH and drop a couple for you next year.


----------



## 138104

huntin_addict said:


> Freezer fillers
> View attachment 6796557


Nice! Crappie are very good eating. Where were you fishing?


----------



## vonfoust

Iron City really pushes my limit on my two favorite beers. F-R-E-E beer and C-O-L-D beer. I don't think I've ever turned either of those down but IC or IC Light would be the likeliest candidatesukey:


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*Anybody...*remember "Beardzilla" taken last spring here in PA!? A truly nice bird but can't say i'm in love with the pose though.


----------



## teamwilkes

Nice bird!


----------



## Billy H

You think the kids daddy was looking for a payday from Winchester LOL. It’s not too obvious.


----------



## huntin_addict

Perry24 said:


> Nice! Crappie are very good eating. Where were you fishing?


Presque Isle, in the bay.


----------



## 6x5BC

What a gobbler !!! That's a freak of nature. Gotta mount that one.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

huntin_addict said:


> I'll come to OH and drop a couple for you next year.


Have at it,i dont hunt Ohio


----------



## Billy H

Got a start on the 2019 deer season today. On one of the properties I hunt there is a lot of grown over clearcut. With clusters of cedar trees in it. By May you can’t hardley even walk through it, by July it’s insanely thick. Got in there today with a pull behind cutter and made a few paths before things get super thick. Hoping that maintaining them with the ATV and cutter occasionally won’t screw things up to much. Cleared some around the cedars for ground hunting. I’m positive deer will take advantage of the paths.


----------



## huntin_addict

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Have at it,i dont hunt Ohio


I'll also put a couple down here just to make sure I kill one out of the herd you let walk.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Billy H said:


> You think the kids daddy was looking for a payday from Winchester LOL. It’s not too obvious.


I tried that in 1999 with the 29.7 pound gobbler i killed while using federal flite control shells. Was hoping for maybe a free box, i received a nice thank you letter, but unfortunately...LOL...no shells.




Billy H said:


> Got a start on the 2019 deer season today. On one of the properties I hunt there is a lot of grown over clearcut. With clusters of cedar trees in it. By May you can’t hardley even walk through it, by July it’s insanely thick. Got in there today with a pull behind cutter and made a few paths before things get super thick. Hoping that maintaining them with the ATV and cutter occasionally won’t screw things up to much. Cleared some around the cedars for ground hunting. I’m positive deer will take advantage of the paths.


Sounds like you made yourself a good ambush spot come archery season...i used to have an archery spot like that and deer always used it.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

huntin_addict said:


> I'll also put a couple down here just to make sure I kill one out of the herd you let walk.


10-4


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> Got a start on the 2019 deer season today. On one of the properties I hunt there is a lot of grown over clearcut. With clusters of cedar trees in it. By May you can’t hardley even walk through it, by July it’s insanely thick. Got in there today with a pull behind cutter and made a few paths before things get super thick. Hoping that maintaining them with the ATV and cutter occasionally won’t screw things up to much. Cleared some around the cedars for ground hunting. I’m positive deer will take advantage of the paths.


Deer with definately used them.Sprsay the paths,scuff them up and toss some clover seed down.


----------



## cc122368

Turkeys are like pet on Presque Isle I used to live in Erie my little sister still lives there and takes walks on Presque Isle all the time and tells me about all the turkeys she sees says they just stand there, that’s no fun to me no sport I don’t care how big the long beard is.


----------



## 12-Ringer

cc122368 said:


> Turkeys are like pet on Presque Isle I used to live in Erie my little sister still lives there and takes walks on Presque Isle all the time and tells me about all the turkeys she sees says they just stand there, that’s no fun to me no sport I don’t care how big the long beard is.


I heard the same exact thing..., story I got is close to the PA pet bear story from a few years back...apparently this turkey was not only a legend, but well known and often seen (unlike some of the legends we chase). Who knows how true that is as for some strange reason a lot of haters come out of the woodwork when anything of trophy caliber gets taken. 

A guy I work with shot a MONSTER last year, that made its rounds on the Chester County FB page, it appeared here a few times, the Hunting PA site, etc....by the time the social mediaists were done, he shot it at night using a crossbow, with a spot light crossbow, from the bed of his pickup truck while trespassing on private ground as it was standing in someone's yard, feeding under an apple tree.....It really was sickening.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks like Jordan had a great time....I'm a bit jealous, would love to find some events like that around here....


----------



## cc122368

12-Ringer said:


> I heard the same exact thing..., story I got is close to the PA pet bear story from a few years back...apparently this turkey was not only a legend, but well known and often seen (unlike some of the legends we chase). Who knows how true that is as for some strange reason a lot of haters come out of the woodwork when anything of trophy caliber gets taken.
> 
> A guy I work with shot a MONSTER last year, that made its rounds on the Chester County FB page, it appeared here a few times, the Hunting PA site, etc....by the time the social mediaists were done, he shot it at night using a crossbow, with a spot light crossbow, from the bed of his pickup truck while trespassing on private ground as it was standing in someone's yard, feeding under an apple tree.....It really was sickening.
> 
> Joe


I’m not a hater I just know for a fact there like pets on Presque Isle peninsula and I’m glad for the kid but the parent should be ashamed for putting his kid in a place to take such a tame like bird is just no sport to me. Like I said my sister walks there for exercise all the time takes pictures and sends them to me there right in front of her and don’t even run she even said I should go up there and kill one it would be easy they just stand there looking at you and my reply was no thanks I want it to be a challenge when I hunt a long beard.


----------



## 12-Ringer

cc122368 said:


> I’m not a hater I just know for a fact there like pets on Presque Isle peninsula and I’m glad for the kid but the parent should be ashamed for putting his kid in a place to take such a tame like bird is just no sport to me. Like I said my sister walks there for exercise all the time takes pictures and sends them to me there right in front of her and don’t even run she even said I should go up there and kill one it would be easy they just stand there looking at you and my reply was no thanks I want it to be a challenge when I hunt a long beard.


I wasn’t referring to YOU as a hater, in fact I agreed saying that I had heard the very same thing. I also agree the Dad should be ashamed for commercializing it the way he did. I am happy for the kid as well, maybe he doesn’t even know what the challenge is like?


----------



## cc122368

No to him now it was most likely real exciting and that’s what it’s like to him but to others it’s having the bird be so weary and skiddish that makes it more of the thrill.


----------



## jacobh

Look up pheasant valley farms. Great guy who owns it and has competitions like a chukar challenge coming up. Too late to sign up now but for future. He’s near reading





12-Ringer said:


> Looks like Jordan had a great time....I'm a bit jealous, would love to find some events like that around here....


----------



## jacobh

Joe this is the issue nowadays. I remember when i was 12 I shot a spike. Everyone was happy for me congratulated each other. Now u kill a deer your a slob a poacher killed it unethically over bait or whatever. Hunting has become a joke and sadly they’re aren’t many “sportsmen” anymore just greedy individuals



QUOTE=12-Ringer;1110027767]I heard the same exact thing..., story I got is close to the PA pet bear story from a few years back...apparently this turkey was not only a legend, but well known and often seen (unlike some of the legends we chase). Who knows how true that is as for some strange reason a lot of haters come out of the woodwork when anything of trophy caliber gets taken. 

A guy I work with shot a MONSTER last year, that made its rounds on the Chester County FB page, it appeared here a few times, the Hunting PA site, etc....by the time the social mediaists were done, he shot it at night using a crossbow, with a spot light crossbow, from the bed of his pickup truck while trespassing on private ground as it was standing in someone's yard, feeding under an apple tree.....It really was sickening.

Joe[/QUOTE]


----------



## palmatedbuck04

jacobh said:


> Joe this is the issue nowadays. I remember when i was 12 I shot a spike. Everyone was happy for me congratulated each other. Now u kill a deer your a slob a poacher killed it unethically over bait or whatever. Hunting has become a joke and sadly they’re aren’t many “sportsmen” anymore just greedy individuals
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=12-Ringer;1110027767]I heard the same exact thing..., story I got is close to the PA pet bear story from a few years back...apparently this turkey was not only a legend, but well known and often seen (unlike some of the legends we chase). Who knows how true that is as for some strange reason a lot of haters come out of the woodwork when anything of trophy caliber gets taken.
> 
> A guy I work with shot a MONSTER last year, that made its rounds on the Chester County FB page, it appeared here a few times, the Hunting PA site, etc....by the time the social mediaists were done, he shot it at night using a crossbow, with a spot light crossbow, from the bed of his pickup truck while trespassing on private ground as it was standing in someone's yard, feeding under an apple tree.....It really was sickening.
> 
> Joe


[/QUOTE]
You got the unethically over bait part right Scott!


----------



## jacobh

Darrin u know even if u didn’t kill a monster over bait you’d still be accused!!! In fact I’m gonna say that one u killed a few years back was shot over a corn pile...:wink:
Let the rumors spread lol


----------



## palmatedbuck04

jacobh said:


> Darrin u know even if u didn’t kill a monster over bait you’d still be accused!!! In fact I’m gonna say that one u killed a few years back was shot over a corn pile...:wink:
> Let the rumors spread lol


LOL there were all kinds of rumors back then brother!


----------



## jacobh

Haha no doubt man I still like seeing that buck. Yea it’s a shame guys just can’t be happy for one another


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> I wasn’t referring to YOU as a hater, in fact I agreed saying that I had heard the very same thing. I also agree the Dad should be ashamed for commercializing it the way he did. I am happy for the kid as well, maybe he doesn’t even know what the challenge is like?


What's the story behind it?


----------



## dougell

Saturday opener passed and it looks like you guys in 5C got about 7k reduction in antlerless tags.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> Saturday opener passed and it looks like you guys in 5C got about 7k reduction in antlerless tags.


Just saw that too. Won't really affect me either way but that Saturday should really stir things up:darkbeer:


----------



## 138104

dougell said:


> What's the story behind it?


A kid legally harvested a turkey and some feel they hunted an area with "tame" birds.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> A kid legally harvested a turkey and some feel they hunted an area with "tame" birds.


Pretty much it...apparently the bird was a bit of a celebrity...would eat from front yards while kids threw corn to it...at least that’s what was going around when the pics originally circulated. Not anywhere in my area and any story I heard was “down the lane”.


----------



## dougell

I guess the saying holds true for turkeys as it does bear.A fed turkey is a dead turkey lol.A legal animal is a legal animal but I don't get why people do that.Several years ago,there were two pure white buttons bucks about a mile from my house.People were driving by constantly glassing taking pictures etc.The land they were on bordered about 400 acres owned by a timber company and open to the public.A neighbor kid of mine and his buddy ended up legally killing both of them the first week of archery season.I have no problem with anyone killing a white deer but the outrage was insane.People almost tarred and feather the two kids.The 400 acres and everything else open to the public around there ended up getting posted.


----------



## jacobh

Glad to see it drop but wish it was by 20k lol it’s a start though. As for Saturday opener I be been hunting Saturday after Thanksgiving in Md for years and will continue hunting there. Pa guys want more days to hunt and Sundays yet 1 Saturday opener and guys are up in arms. This is why Sundays will never ever happen





dougell said:


> Saturday opener passed and it looks like you guys in 5C got about 7k reduction in antlerless tags.


----------



## dougell

Actually,I looked at it wrong.It decreased by 9k.You'll see sunday hunting next year.


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> I guess the saying holds true for turkeys as it does bear.A fed turkey is a dead turkey lol.A legal animal is a legal animal but I don't get why people do that.Several years ago,there were two pure white buttons bucks about a mile from my house.People were driving by constantly glassing taking pictures etc.The land they were on bordered about 400 acres owned by a timber company and open to the public.A neighbor kid of mine and his buddy ended up legally killing both of them the first week of archery season.I have no problem with anyone killing a white deer but the outrage was insane.People almost tarred and feather the two kids.The 400 acres and everything else open to the public around there ended up getting posted.


Yeah, you kill an albino anything, or in the case of the guy below, a turkey with leucism, you're gonna get the full wrath of the antis including head arse clown Olbermann himself. What I found shocking about this particular story is that the moron has one million Twitter followers. 

https://www.washingtonpost.com/sports/2019/03/28/espns-keith-olbermann-says-i-unreservedly-apologize-shaming-wild-turkey-hunter/?utm_term=.03b76b082991


----------



## megavites

it's official..opening day rifle is now Saturday
https://www.mytwintiers.com/news/ga...s-early-start-to-deer-rifle-season/1911165702


----------



## jacobh

Where did u hear Sunday? I just can’t see it happening with all this crap just over a saturday





dougell said:


> Actually,I looked at it wrong.It decreased by 9k.You'll see sunday hunting next year.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Where did u hear Sunday? I just can’t see it happening with all this crap just over a saturday


It's moving through the senate right now and appears to have some major support from fairly influential senators.It's gonna happen.It's hard to say exactly how the PGC will respond once they actually get the regulatory authority but you'll see sunday hunting on the itinerary next year.


----------



## justinc535

dougell said:


> Actually,I looked at it wrong.It decreased by 9k.You'll see sunday hunting next year.


Can you post a link where you're seeing the antlerless tag numbers?


----------



## dougell

Yeah.I'll find it.Apparently I looked at it wrong.5C is getting the same amount as last year.


----------



## dougell

The board voted to allocate 903,000 antlerless deer licenses statewide, which is up from the 838,000 licenses allocated for 2018-19. Allocations by Wildlife Management Unit (WMU) are as follows, with the allocation from the previous license year appearing in parentheses: WMU 1A – 49,000 (48,000); WMU 1B – 35,000 (37,000); WMU 2A – 46,000 (49,000); WMU 2B – 54,000 (58,000); WMU 2C – 52,000 (44,000); WMU 2D – 66,000 (63,000); WMU 2E – 32,000 (27,000); WMU 2F – 31,000 (23,000); WMU 2G – 26,000 (30,000); WMU 2H – 6,000 (6,000); WMU 3A – 20,000 (22,000); WMU 3B – 38,000 (29,000); WMU 3C – 46,000 (38,000); WMU 3D – 25,000 (25,000); WMU 4A – 41,000 (38,000); WMU 4B – 32,000 (26,000); WMU 4C – 36,000 (30,000); WMU 4D – 46,000 (34,000); WMU 4E – 34,000 (32,000); WMU 5A – 22,000 (23,000); WMU 5B – 67,000 (58,000); WMU 5C – 70,000 (70,000); and WMU 5D – 29,000 (28,000).


----------



## justinc535

Thanks!


----------



## jacobh

Ok figured it was too good to be true


----------



## nicko

Statewide flintlock/late archery is running an extra week longer too. 

https://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game-Commission-Details.aspx?newsid=301


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Statewide flintlock/late archery is running an extra week longer too.
> 
> https://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game-Commission-Details.aspx?newsid=301


Gonna need the deer kill because everyone is quitting hunting over a Saturday opener.


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> Gonna need the deer kill because everyone is quitting hunting over a Saturday opener.


I also noticed with the statewide archery season opening on 10/5 that it is running up through 11/16. I have been taking my November hunt vacation the last week of the statewide season and not sure I want to go that late which would be 11/11 - 11/15. Seems it could be bordering on lockdown phase during that week but I'm not sure. I'll have to see how dates cooincide with the extra bear seasons. I prefer to avoid sharing the woods with the bear hunters just so there are fewer bodies out and about.

EDIT - just checked and statewide bear archery runs up to 11/9. I know guys bear hunt on our Potter lease but not sure how many go after them with the bow. I'm not crazy about the idea of taking the week to hunt what could be lockdown.


----------



## dougell

Consistently,year in and year out,I see more bucks on their feet the first day of bear tan any other day.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> Consistently,year in and year out,I see more bucks on their feet the first day of bear tan any other day.


First day of bear gun season?


----------



## jacobh

Wow longer seasons same tag allocations and a hard hit disease area. I will just never understand


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> First day of bear gun season?


Yep.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> Yep.


I know bear drives typically take place in some of the most steep and nasty areas of the mountains. Sounds like maybe the bucks are hunkering down in there and getting pushed out by the drives .


----------



## dougell

I'm talking about areas where there's no other hunters.The deer are just on normal patterns.We hunted with a big group on the first day this past year but usually don't.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

dougell said:


> The board voted to allocate 903,000 antlerless deer licenses statewide, which is up from the 838,000 licenses allocated for 2018-19. Allocations by Wildlife Management Unit (WMU) are as follows, with the allocation from the previous license year appearing in parentheses: WMU 1A – 49,000 (48,000); WMU 1B – 35,000 (37,000); WMU 2A – 46,000 (49,000); WMU 2B – 54,000 (58,000); WMU 2C – 52,000 (44,000); WMU 2D – 66,000 (63,000); WMU 2E – 32,000 (27,000); WMU 2F – 31,000 (23,000); WMU 2G – 26,000 (30,000); WMU 2H – 6,000 (6,000); WMU 3A – 20,000 (22,000); WMU 3B – 38,000 (29,000); WMU 3C – 46,000 (38,000); WMU 3D – 25,000 (25,000); WMU 4A – 41,000 (38,000); WMU 4B – 32,000 (26,000); WMU 4C – 36,000 (30,000); WMU 4D – 46,000 (34,000); WMU 4E – 34,000 (32,000); WMU 5A – 22,000 (23,000); WMU 5B – 67,000 (58,000); WMU 5C – 70,000 (70,000); and WMU 5D – 29,000 (28,000).


Guess everyone in our camp will have to go back to buying doe tags and having a fire on friday night before the opener again.


----------



## nicko

Darrin, which county in PA do you hunt? Are doe numbers still low there?


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> Darrin, which county in PA do you hunt? Are doe numbers still low there?


Forest 2F,they are better but i remember how bad it was,dont want that again


----------



## justinc535

dougell said:


> Consistently,year in and year out,I see more bucks on their feet the first day of bear tan any other day.


I always see the best activity the week after our season ends. I'll be shifting my vacation a week later this year while we have the opportunity to do so

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

Great. Now I have to take off work the biggest part of the last 4 weeks.


----------



## CBB

8k is quite the increase for 2F. Wonder if the ANF is driving this with the DMAP program again?


----------



## TauntoHawk

dougell said:


> Actually,I looked at it wrong.It decreased by 9k.You'll see sunday hunting next year.


Don't you tempt me with a good time.


I'm all about adding Sunday hunting and think the Saturday start is a good step in that direction.

I won't kill more animals but I will be able to spend more time hunting, use less vacation time to do so, and travel up state more often. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

It's happening Taunto.You may not necessarily be deer hunting on sundays in 2020 but the ball will be in the PGC's court.I personally don't care about deer hunting on a sunday because I get plenty of time to fill tags.Getting some extra time in with the dog would be nice and it would also be a nice option if saturday is a washout.


----------



## dougell

CBB said:


> 8k is quite the increase for 2F. Wonder if the ANF is driving this with the DMAP program again?


Hunting pressure is very light in most of 2F,2H and 2G.I can't speak for every area in all of those units but I hunt a very big area over 3 counties and every single spot where I hunt could use a little less deer.Some could use a lot less.


----------



## TauntoHawk

dougell said:


> It's happening Taunto.You may not necessarily be deer hunting on sundays in 2020 but the ball will be in the PGC's court.I personally don't care about deer hunting on a sunday because I get plenty of time to fill tags.Getting some extra time in with the dog would be nice and it would also be a nice option if saturday is a washout.


For my personal selfish reasons I'd like to see it for turkey as soon as possible. Two days in a row can be huge when trying to figure out birds. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

dougell said:


> Hunting pressure is very light in most of 2F,2H and 2G.I can't speak for every area in all of those units but I hunt a very big area over 3 counties and every single spot where I hunt could use a little less deer.Some could use a lot less.


I agree, there are some areas with high deer density. There are more deer on public land than most can find as well. Just curious about the ANF DMAP program this year. I have quite a few Collins pines properties around we get dmap tags for.


----------



## dougell

It won't be posted until just before the general licenses go on sale.I believe the ANF hasn't DMAP'd in several years


----------



## Straw

Anf dmaps 2 huge sections that I know of 2288 in elk mckean and forest counties and another in mckean and Warren but I'm not sure of the number of that one


----------



## dougell

I thought the ANF took all their units out of DMAP but could be wrong.


----------



## fap1800

Can anyone shed some light on hunting SGL 157 adjacent to Nockamixon? The landowners of two of my private spots don't allow turkey hunting and my parents' place has been devoid of turkeys for a number of years. I want to take my son out for the youth hunt, but I've "heard" that 157 can be bit of a zoo generally during deer season. I have some safety concerns and if it's generally the same way for turkey then I'll probably look elsewhere or take my son up north to some pubic around Wallenpaupak.


----------



## Straw

I have got a dmap from the anf for the last 4 years


----------



## dougell

Then I guess I'm wrong lol.Did they pull all of their units at one time?I know they at least pulled some but Collins pines kept most of their units in.


----------



## vonfoust

fap I know I can't be the only one to catch the misspelling. I'll let it go at that :darkbeer:


----------



## fap1800

vonfoust said:


> fap I know I can't be the only one to catch the misspelling. I'll let it go at that :darkbeer:


Lol! I had to read it multiple times before finally catching it. He's still a bit too young for that.


----------



## Billy H

fap1800 said:


> Can anyone shed some light on hunting SGL 157 adjacent to Nockamixon? The landowners of two of my private spots don't allow turkey hunting and my parents' place has been devoid of turkeys for a number of years. I want to take my son out for the youth hunt, but I've "heard" that 157 can be bit of a zoo generally during deer season. I have some safety concerns and if it's generally the same way for turkey then I'll probably look elsewhere or take my son up north to some pubic around Wallenpaupak.


I would shy away from Nockamixon. Pretty good chance your going to run into folks and or be stalked. Have you looked into hickory run. Not as far as the pack and some nice areas to hunt. Pine hill trail comes to mind. I’ve killed a few birds there years ago and was the only guy around.


----------



## fap1800

Billy H said:


> I would shy away from Nockamixon. Pretty good chance your going to run into folks and or be stalked. Have you looked into hickory run. Not as far as the pack and some nice areas to hunt. Pine hill trail comes to mind. I’ve killed a few birds there years ago and was the only guy around.


Thanks, Billy for confirming. My main concern was putting my son in danger so I'll scrap that idea. Definitely don't need some yahoo stalking in while calling. Appreciate the tip on Hickory Run as well. Definitely not as far and I can probably make it there in little over an hour early in the morning.


----------



## PAbigbear

https://abc3340.com/news/local/hanging-tree-stand-recalled 

Dicks timberline hang-on stand recall.


----------



## fap1800

Welp...wife squashed the youth opener. Forgot we were hosting Easter and I have chores. Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

fap1800 said:


> Welp...wife squashed the youth opener. Forgot we were hosting Easter and I have chores. Lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Might be for the best, as the weather is looking crappy from Chesco to Potter....this is my son's last year eligible for the youth hunt and it isn't looking good.

We're pretty familiar with Hickory Run, it's our go to IF we're not heading to our place in Potter. Lots of birds, not too many people if you get off the roads a little. The back end of 4th run trail holds a ton a birds and you're almost guaranteed to hear them off roost along the creek, especially where the creek cuts the pines. The BoyScout end of the park holds them well also, there are the fire tower access roads, as well as the acreage SE of Boulder Field...all of these areas I mentioned are super easy to access with kids. My son has hiked miles through those areas over the years.

Joe


----------



## skezskoz

12-Ringer said:


> Might be for the best, as the weather is looking crappy from Chesco to Potter....this is my son's last year eligible for the youth hunt and it isn't looking good.
> 
> We're pretty familiar with Hickory Run, it's our go to IF we're not heading to our place in Potter. Lots of birds, not too many people if you get off the roads a little. The back end of 4th run trail holds a ton a birds and you're almost guaranteed to hear them off roost along the creek, especially where the creek cuts the pines. The BoyScout end of the park holds them well also, there are the fire tower access roads, as well as the acreage SE of Boulder Field...all of these areas I mentioned are super easy to access with kids. My son has hiked miles through those areas over the years.
> 
> Joe


Never been turkey hunting but I think this is finally the year I give it a go. Sounds like Hickory Run would be a good beginner spot. I've heard Nockamixon is a sh*tshow.


----------



## fap1800

Thanks for the additional info, Joe. Appreciate it. Will try to get up there the following weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

fap1800 said:


> Thanks for the additional info, Joe. Appreciate it. Will try to get up there the following weekend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep me posted, maybe we can coordinate a trip....if the rain doesn't look bad, we still might head up Saturday morning...we leave Delco around 2-2:30 to be up there in time to catch them off roost.

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

Hickory Run is always a good spot for turkeys. Opening day I will be hitting up some spots in the Delaware State Forest. Haven't been there before but have been doing some ONX scouting for spots near where I will be staying in Cresco, PA. Nothing more fun then putting some miles on the boots looking for public land gobblers on a new piece of land.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*That was some nasty sheet early this morning.* I didn't see how large the hail actually was but it sounded pretty damn big judging from the sound it was making hitting the house. Tornado missed us and the storm itself was a fast mover...thankfully.

I'm pretty sure i'll be going to same property i have been for the last several years in a row, for the opening morning of spring turkey...where on it is the question. The guy i met last year in one of my fav spots will likely be in that area again this year...although why he doesn't stay in the bottom on the property he walks in on is a bit of a mystery...as it can be just as good?!. Our first meeting last year was almost hostile. Never heard him call and after seeing him walking around for the 3rd time that morning i decided to meet up with him again before moving on myself. This time the conversation was more cordial and during it i asked if he had heard the bird gobbling in the bottom off and on that morning. For some reason he had not and after we parted he headed that direction...it was maybe 20 minutes later a shot rang out. Never saw the guy again the rest of the season. There was a trespasser with a decoy out last year at the opposite end of the property too...so there's still that potential issue.

At any rate i don't like giving up a fav spot but i don't want somebody sitting on top of me so to speak or worse yet sitting there quietly and bush wacking a bird that was coming towards to me. Same area quite a few years back i called in a hen accompanied by a gobbling jake, after they went past me and not long after going out of sight, a shot rang out...perhaps it was the same guy i met last season? This guy had recently moved back to the area but was 'gone'...for how long i don't know, anything is possible but been i've hunting there since around 2000 and not ran into this guy before...perhaps he stayed in the bottom more...or hunts during the week more often. If it was public ground...somebody moves in on me...i expect some common courtesy and for them to keep going. Likewise, if i heard a gobbler and started towards it but then saw or heard another hunter calling to it...the right thing to do is go the other direction or atleast not interfere with there hunt, that's my opinion anyway...but this is PA, so......


----------



## fap1800

12-Ringer said:


> Keep me posted, maybe we can coordinate a trip....if the rain doesn't look bad, we still might head up Saturday morning...we leave Delco around 2-2:30 to be up there in time to catch them off roost.
> 
> Joe


That would be cool. I definitely will. I figured we’d have to leave Bucks at 330. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

AjPUNISHER said:


> * If it was public ground...somebody moves in on me...i expect some common courtesy and for them to keep going. Likewise, if i heard a gobbler and started towards it but then saw or heard another hunter calling to it...the right thing to do is go the other direction or atleast not interfere with there hunt, that's my opinion anyway...but this is PA, so......*


*

I think a lot depends on situation. About 20 years ago I arrived late to a smallish public spot. It was just getting light when I walked in. I could make out a decoy in a field and knew a guy must have been there. I walked in at least a hundred yards past him and set up on the edge of a clearing right on the edge of legal hunting land. This guy had a gobbler answering him, but he was calling way to much, the bird was hung up, and soon was only gobbling very sparingly, then nothing, but was still in the bottom. I sat silently for about half an hour till I heard a distant bird on the ridge above me. I let loose with a couple loud yelps. The bird the hunter was calling came in on a dead run. I heard him running up the ridge before I ever saw him. The other bird was closing fast and gobbling his head off. One more yelp and the first bird ran straight to me. I shot him on a dead run at 10 yards. A beautiful mature bird with 7/8 spurs. On the way out the other hunter tried to give me grief when I got to my truck. I pretty much ignored him. I felt I did nothing wrong. These are the kinds of things that happen on small game lands.*


----------



## dougell

I wouldn't even hunt turkeys if I had to deal with crowds.Years ago,it was much more crowded than it is today in some areas and the frustration wasn't worth it.If I had to deal with it,I wouldn't be there at first light.Most hunters are done by 9:00am and quite honestly,the best time to kill a gobbler is closer to noon when the hens are sitting on nests.Many people won't agree with me but turkeys have zero ability to reason and other hunters messing with them won't make them any harder to kill.


----------



## cc122368

Seen a real nice long beard yesterday strutting all over with 7 hens.


----------



## jlh42581

I can think of at least 5 birds shot off my calling by guys i wasnt with over the least 25 years. Gotta love public


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> I think a lot depends on situation. About 20 years ago I arrived late to a smallish public spot. It was just getting light when I walked in. I could make out a decoy in a field and knew a guy must have been there. I walked in at least a hundred yards past him and set up on the edge of a clearing right on the edge of legal hunting land. This guy had a gobbler answering him, but he was calling way to much, the bird was hung up, and soon was only gobbling very sparingly, then nothing, but was still in the bottom. I sat silently for about half an hour till I heard a distant bird on the ridge above me. I let loose with a couple loud yelps. The bird the hunter was calling came in on a dead run. I heard him running up the ridge before I ever saw him. The other bird was closing fast and gobbling his head off. One more yelp and the first bird ran straight to me. I shot him on a dead run at 10 yards. A beautiful mature bird with 7/8 spurs. On the way out the other hunter tried to give me grief when I got to my truck. I pretty much ignored him. I felt I did nothing wrong. These are the kinds of things that happen on small game lands.


Been on both sides of this situation...I've never "snaked" another hunter, but have been accused of it in a situation very similar to Billy's...

one year in Potter I was working a tom that decided he'd make an entrance in the field about 400 yards away. I wasn't prepared for this type of hunt and didn't have any dekes, so I decided I'd stay put with some sporadic calling. Meanwhile I notice two hunters hustling along the tree line in the bottom. The field was contoured to the point that there was no way the tom could have seen them...turns out a father and son, worked between me and him and set up against an haul cart left in the field. The kid made a decent shot and dropped the bird as he was making his way in my direction. Can't say I was enthused about that, but the smile on the kids face was enough to help me consider the fact, that maybe they didn't even know I was there calling...I doubt it, but you never know.

Joe


----------



## TauntoHawk

I'm leaving tomorrow evening to hunt/camp the first 4 days of Marylands turkey season. I've got a lot of spots picked out all across the larger public tracts in GreenRidge, Savage, and Warrior but plan to start at warrior.

Weather looks good except the 1-2in of rain and thunderstorms planned for Friday. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

They're calling for a 40% chance of rain for the start of our youth season.My son and I will be out rain or shine,barring any high winds.I think youth turkey day is my favorite day of the year.


----------



## vonfoust

Weather channel showing 100% here Doug.


----------



## dougell

Yeah well,bite me lol.


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> I wouldn't even hunt turkeys if I had to deal with crowds.Years ago,it was much more crowded than it is today in some areas and the frustration wasn't worth it.If I had to deal with it,I wouldn't be there at first light.Most hunters are done by 9:00am and quite honestly,the best time to kill a gobbler is closer to noon when the hens are sitting on nests.Many people won't agree with me but turkeys have zero ability to reason and other hunters messing with them won't make them any harder to kill.



I was on state game land 139 that day I posted above. Had to look it up. 265 acres, a lot of it swamp. 
Was a nice kind of secret I had going for a few years. Never saw other turkey hunters till that day. Never been back since. Some of the small game lands get ignored. shot a few turkeys on a small piece of game land over near SGL 56 in revere. Good times


----------



## nicko

Flo orange no longer required for archery during overlap seasons.


----------



## noclueo2

Still gonna wear it, especially on public ground. I still Rock an orange hat while moving during spring turkey.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

noclueo2 said:


> Still gonna wear it, especially on public ground. I still Rock an orange hat while moving during spring turkey.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Yep, nobody saying you can’t wear it if it makes you feel safer. But if you hunt private land or an area where you know they are little to no other hunters, it’s nice to have one less thing to think about. The call is now in the hands of the hunters.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Billy H said:


> I think a lot depends on situation. About 20 years ago I arrived late to a smallish public spot. It was just getting light when I walked in. I could make out a decoy in a field and knew a guy must have been there. I walked in at least a hundred yards past him and set up on the edge of a clearing right on the edge of legal hunting land. This guy had a gobbler answering him, but he was calling way to much, the bird was hung up, and soon was only gobbling very sparingly, then nothing, but was still in the bottom. I sat silently for about half an hour till I heard a distant bird on the ridge above me. I let loose with a couple loud yelps. The bird the hunter was calling came in on a dead run. I heard him running up the ridge before I ever saw him. The other bird was closing fast and gobbling his head off. One more yelp and the first bird ran straight to me. I shot him on a dead run at 10 yards. A beautiful mature bird with 7/8 spurs. On the way out the other hunter tried to give me grief when I got to my truck. I pretty much ignored him. I felt I did nothing wrong. These are the kinds of things that happen on small game lands.


It definitely depends on the situation but i've done the same...called birds away from others...or sat quiet listening to how their hunt played out and called the bird in after the other guy had quit calling or walked off, but i generally try to avoid other people if possible unless i'm hunting with them. I've never 'snaked' myself between another hunter and a bird they were working that i know of but it's been done to me. The guy you mentioned probably never heard the gobbler on the ridge above you and even if he did i don't believe you did anything wrong either.



12-Ringer said:


> Been on both sides of this situation...I've never "snaked" another hunter, but have been accused of it in a situation very similar to Billy's...
> 
> one year in Potter I was working a tom that decided he'd make an entrance in the field about 400 yards away. I wasn't prepared for this type of hunt and didn't have any dekes, so I decided I'd stay put with some sporadic calling. Meanwhile I notice two hunters hustling along the tree line in the bottom. The field was contoured to the point that there was no way the tom could have seen them...turns out a father and son, worked between me and him and set up against an haul cart left in the field. The kid made a decent shot and dropped the bird as he was making his way in my direction. Can't say I was enthused about that, but the smile on the kids face was enough to help me consider the fact, that maybe they didn't even know I was there calling...I doubt it, but you never know.
> 
> Joe


Perhaps they thought you sounded so good that they thought you were a real hen:wink:...or didn't care you were there. Possible they didn't hear you, sometimes your calls don't carry as far as you might think and some people just don't hear as well.
The guy i mentioned last year had a kid with him and they sat no further from the gobbler then i...yet even after moving closer in the gobbler's direction more then once they still had not heard it...and that bird had been gobbling off and on from the same general location for almost 2 hours.



dougell said:


> I wouldn't even hunt turkeys if I had to deal with crowds.Years ago,it was much more crowded than it is today in some areas and the frustration wasn't worth it.If I had to deal with it,I wouldn't be there at first light.Most hunters are done by 9:00am and quite honestly,the best time to kill a gobbler is closer to noon when the hens are sitting on nests.Many people won't agree with me but turkeys have zero ability to reason and other hunters messing with them won't make them any harder to kill.


Unless i'm misinterpreting it...what you said reads like your contradicting yourself. Did the crowds and frustration they brought put you off because other hunter's were there...or was it because the other hunters were messing with the birds and making them harder to kill? By hunting later in the am when a tom could have lost his hens...which is also as you mentioned after the other hunters have mostly quit suggests you also think less or no other hunter competition equals easier. Doesn't read to me that you truly think other hunters don't mess with the birds at all.

There are atleast 2 forms of 'messing' them up...there's calling them in and not getting them because they came no closer or hung up......and theres calling them in, shooting at them or otherwise spooking them away. To say other hunter's pressuring them and or spooking them doesn't potentially alter how they react to calls is false in my mind. 

I totally agree that we often give turkeys a bit too much credit, as their often just turkeys behaving like turkeys but even though turkeys are simple minded small brained creatures the capacity to remember where the tree they roosted in is or what different turkeys they associate with sound like, proves they aren't totally thoughtless or mindless. They can be spooked and only go a relatively short distance before resuming normal activities but they could also associate that area and or the sounds that led them there with danger if they were scared away. If a hunter shoots at a bird and misses it chances are high that he won't get another oppurtunity at it. Its also possible but far less likely the bird could be called back in that day, the next or later in the season...but in my experience he probably won't come back in gobbling like he did the first time and if he does come back in at all he might stay too far away or sneak in quietly.

My pops had 3 longbeards run out of the woods and across a field to his decoys...he shot one and the other 2 ran and flew away. The next week, same place...the same 2 surviving gobblers came back to calls...this time one stayed at the field edge and the other ran to the decoys. Was the bird who stayed back just a turkey being a turkey or was it something else. From my experience with turkeys he should have accompanied the other tom, probably trying to beat him to the decoys but he didn't do that. Acting in typical turkey fashion he would have had no reason to stop like he did unless he remembered something.



dougell said:


> They're calling for a 40% chance of rain for the start of our youth season.My son and I will be out rain or shine,barring any high winds.I think youth turkey day is my favorite day of the year.





TauntoHawk said:


> I'm leaving tomorrow evening to hunt/camp the first 4 days of Marylands turkey season. I've got a lot of spots picked out all across the larger public tracts in GreenRidge, Savage, and Warrior but plan to start at warrior.
> 
> Weather looks good except the 1-2in of rain and thunderstorms planned for Friday.


Good luck guys...knock'em dead!


----------



## dougell

I don't want to be in the same woods with a guy who sneaks into my hen calling.That's a clueless individual for a number of reasons and he's a danger to himself and others.At one time that was a problem but I haven't run into another hunter in years.I see guys parked but never hunt an area if I think someone is there that day or at least while I know they're still hunting.I stand by my statement that pre-season calling and other hunters pressuring birds has any effect on them.A turkey has no ability to reason and they don't remember what happened 15 minutes ago,let along days or weeks before.Hunters give turkeys way too much credit.On average,I usually call over 20 birds to the gun every year so I've gotten to see a lot of crazy stuff.Dozens of times I've shot or had someone with me shoot a bird with a shotgun and other gobblers jump on their dead buddy and flog him.I actually see that a couple times/yr on average and many times you actually have to chase the birds off the dead one.A bird with any sense of reasoning wouldn't do that.Just as often I've gone in the very next day on the same mature birds and called in and killed one that ate a facefull of shot the day before.Again,if they could remember and reason,that would never happen.A few years ago,I called two big longbeards into my son on the first day just before noon.They came in alone and very fast.He was probably only 9 at the time and shot way too early,and rolled one backward that got on it's feet and flew away.The following monday we went to the exact same spot and called those same two birds right into his lap.It happens all the time.The next saturday,I called in and killed the other bird in the exact same spot.My favorite week by far is the last week.I haven't had a single day in the past three years without calling several birds in that week after they've been pressured all season.Spring turkey hunting is all about fighting the hens.You normally won't beat them so the best thing to do is hunt the gobblers when the hens are sitting on nests,making them most vulnerable.I don't believe for one second that turkeys that the ability to reason or learn.I do believe over a period of decades that they've evolved to both hunters and predators.Thirty years ago,they'd gobble their heads off on the roost and gobble the entire time on the ground.Today,they gobble on the roost and shut up as soon as they fly down.I see jakes do it all the time and that isn't something they just figure out.It's much more likely a genetic trait of evolution.Last year my two neighbors had a blind set up in their field behind my property.When we know they're hunting,we just leave them alone because that's the only place they hunt.They hunted hard almost every morning for the first two weeks,pressuring the hell out of them.On the last saturday at 11:00 am,I drove around to the other side of the property so we could come in from a spot and not be seen.Two gobblers that they'd been hunting all season answered,came strait in and my son filled his second tag within 1/2 hour of being out there.It was no great hunting strategy.It was simply hunting those birds when they didn't have hens.When my son shot that bird,the other bird didn't flog it but it just stood there 30 yards away when he went down to pick his bird up.Turkeys are unpredicatble and that;'s what makes it fun to hunt them.Sometimes that unpredictability can make it seem like their smart but it's just the opposite.Last sunday I heard several gobblers sounding off in a creek bottom where we've killed them before.I had high hopes for that spot for youth day but went in there this morning and heard a bunch of hens with them.I'll hit that spot later in the morning but I won't be there at first light with my son.


----------



## dougell

This past sunday I took a walk right before dark.I wasn't expecting to hear anything but just sat and listened.A little after 8:00pm some coyotes started to howl and a short distance away,a bunch of gobblers lit up.Why would a bird that had any sense of reason,alert a predator to where they're roosted?Turkeys cannot think and they don't learn.Great horned owls are one of the biggest predators of turkeys out there yet they're the most popular locator call.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> This past sunday I took a walk right before dark.I wasn't expecting to hear anything but just sat and listened.A little after 8:00pm some coyotes started to howl and a short distance away,a bunch of gobblers lit up.Why would a bird that had any sense of reason,alert a predator to where they're roosted?Turkeys cannot think and they don't learn.Great horned owls are one of the biggest predators of turkeys out there yet they're the most popular locator call.


Yeah well, I was warned about women and I'm still married! :set1_rolf2:


----------



## dougell

Bring another dog home and see what happens.You were warned lol.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> Bring another dog home and see what happens.You were warned lol.


Already showed the kids the kennel the next one is coming from. Got the thumbs up there. That's a good thing as they might have to decide whether to live with Mom or Dad and dogs:embara:


----------



## yetihunter1

vonfoust said:


> Yeah well, I was warned about women and I'm still married! :set1_rolf2:


truer words have never been spoken...


----------



## tyepsu

Anyone taking a youth out tomorrow for youth turkey day? I'll be taking out a coworker's 14 year old son trying to get him his first gobbler.


----------



## CBB

My nephew and I went out in the rain listening tonight. Dame spots I heard 3 this morning. Notta.. going to be wet here in the morning. My 15yr old sons last year also. He will be with a buddy of mine while I take my nephew


----------



## nicko

Good look to anybody getting out today. It's currently a downpour in 5C.


----------



## tyepsu

I was able to call in and help my coworker's son tag his first gobbler.


----------



## Spency

Very nice, Congrats!

My 10 year old Nephew got his first bird this morning in 2F. A dandy bird to boot.


----------



## nicko

Congrats to all the successful youth hunters today as well as to the mentors who got them out.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats to those who made it out and scored.


----------



## Billy H

tyepsu said:


> View attachment 6809711
> 
> 
> I was able to call in and help my coworker's son tag his first gobbler.


 Nice job with that! Congrats to you both.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats to u both. Way to get it done




tyepsu said:


> View attachment 6809711
> 
> 
> I was able to call in and help my coworker's son tag his first gobbler.


----------



## cc122368

I took my 10 year old girl out it was poring got light I was calling had a bird gobbling and getting closer I said he is coming heard no other calling then not far behind us the way the bird was coming ((BANG)) oh mad was not even the word for it. I think the guy was riding around on the road below stopped heard the bird gobble jumped out and got between us and the bird not the right way to teach you kid to hunt snipe a bird from some other hunter working the bird.


----------



## dougell

It never rained but we covered a lot of ground and never heard a gobble.We were on on way out and walked right up to two gobblers with a lone hen.Then hung around for about 20 seconds and then walked down into a steep ravine.


----------



## vonfoust

Woke up at 5am to a downpour. Left my son sleep until it went through. Got to our place around 8am never heard or saw a thing. Hot, sweaty, left around 11am. Still a good day.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Put 4 hard days in down in MD, got on birds but couldn't close one out. They were tough not much gobbling on the roost and hardly any on the ground staying henned up most the day. Covered a lot of ground there was more pressure then I expected but can't complain as at least half of it was PA guys like myself getting an early jump on spring.

It's a blast checking out new places and chasing birds. Now my wife is up to bat Saturday and I'll start hunting before work next week. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

Took my son and nephew out. Had this one come in right off the roost. Chased another around with my nephew from 1030-1140 then it started raining again. Bird was hung up in a field and wouldnt leave. We moved towards the bird and bumped it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats on the good times!

Joe


----------



## AjPUNISHER

dougell said:


> I stand by my statement that pre-season calling and other hunters pressuring birds has any effect on them.A turkey has no ability to reason and they don't remember what happened 15 minutes ago,let along days or weeks before.Hunters give turkeys way too much credit.On average,I usually call over 20 birds to the gun every year so I've gotten to see a lot of crazy stuff.Dozens of times I've shot or had someone with me shoot a bird with a shotgun and other gobblers jump on their dead buddy and flog him.I actually see that a couple times/yr on average and many times you actually have to chase the birds off the dead one.A bird with any sense of reasoning wouldn't do that.


True that hunters often give turkeys too much credit...were reversing the typical role of a hen going to the gobbler for starters. Turkeys are unpredictable and may act totally different from one day to the next but turkeys are not born with the instinctive knowledge to do everything they do from birth...they learn from watching their mother and from other turkeys...as well as their environment. Say a turkey see's a fox, having never seen one before, it gets attacked by it but escapes...the next time that turkey see's a fox doesn't it associate a fox with danger? Turkeys flogging a recently downed 'buddy' of theirs is not out of the norm...and it's instinctive. It's likely they have no clue at all what happened but it's no better time to assert dominance over another bird that is showing a sign of weakness. When we get up to retrieve our bird they don't typically hang around for very long after they see us and on the rarer occassion when they do it's possible they never saw a human before, let alone a camo clad one and have no reason to know what you are or to fear you. 

Also worth mentioning that a buck will take chances and do seemingly stupid things during breeding season that it won't do any other time of the year. Think about the stupid sheet humans do to get laid (legal or not) and we obviously have the ability to reason, know the possible consequences and do it anyway. 



dougell; said:


> I don't believe for one second that turkeys that the ability to reason or learn.I do believe over a period of decades that they've evolved to both hunters and predators.Thirty years ago,they'd gobble their heads off on the roost and gobble the entire time on the ground.Today,they gobble on the roost and shut up as soon as they fly down.I see jakes do it all the time and that isn't something they just figure out.It's much more likely a genetic trait of evolution.


You believe they can adjust gobbling behavior over decades by evolving to hunting or other predatory pressure...are you possibly giving too much credit now? Been hunting them since 93' and don't think there's been much, if any change at all...i still hear quite a bit of both, gobbling hard on and off the roost and from those that seem to gobble mostly on the roost. Like you mentioned some days they talk much more or much less then others. Jakes gobbling mostly on the roost could be in response to knowing an adult tom is around and not wanting a whoopin'. An adult tom with hen's doesn't always gobble much after flydown...because he doesn't have to. The birds that gobble the most attract the most attention ,usually jakes or 2 yr old birds, and are likely the first killed. If it's a genetic thing then the less talkative gobbler's who are harder to kill because they gobble less could be passing that 'trait' on. I do believe a gobbler can be conditioned during a single season to gobble less because it attracts predators...in this case humans. Am i giving too much credit?...maybe so but what your saying implies the same thing just over a longer span of time. If you think turkeys have evolved over decades to gobble less isn't it that implying predatory pressure, whether human or other animal, has caused an effect? I do believe that they can become conditioned or shy away from certain areas or calls when they contributed to encounters that scared them....especially when an unknown creature(s) that emit turkey sounds repeatedly blunder into them in areas where they're previously were no such 'things'.

With the benefit of the 2nd spring tag option i've taken 38 PA longbeards. Last spring i called atleast 26 mixed sex birds to gun range over 8 hunts and saw 5 of them expire. Over the years i've seen my share of 'odd' occurences as well. In my experience a hit bird or one that 'ate a facefull of shot' ,as you described it, getting called back in and killed at a later time...of course happens...but it's far from being a normal occurence. If you cleanly missed, only stung the bird or it's hurt bad enough to die can greatly change your odds of getting a second chance but as far as a hit bird, past experience and experiences of others i've heard suggest it doesn't happen that often. To my knowledge i have never gotten a second chance at a bird i missed...or hit. If i was lucky...i saw the bird again but not in range. I once took a bird with what appeared to be old pellet hits on his lower leg but have never called in any other birds with a previous injury other then gangrene from a spur wound and a diseased or sick tom. Other's have also mentioned if you miss...change how you call or what you called with the first time...and it would probably be best to change to a different area to call from. If a turkey didn't associate anything at all from the previous encounter then each and every missed bird, could theoretically be called back into range at a later time to the same exact spot and calls without changing a thing that you did......and that just doesn't happen that frequently.



dougell; said:


> Last year my two neighbors had a blind set up in their field behind my property.When we know they're hunting,we just leave them alone because that's the only place they hunt.They hunted hard almost every morning for the first two weeks,pressuring the hell out of them.On the last saturday at 11:00 am,I drove around to the other side of the property so we could come in from a spot and not be seen.Two gobblers that they'd been hunting all season answered,came strait in and my son filled his second tag within 1/2 hour of being out there.It was no great hunting strategy.It was simply hunting those birds when they didn't have hens.When my son shot that bird,the other bird didn't flog it but it just stood there 30 yards away when he went down to pick his bird up.Turkeys are unpredicatble and that;'s what makes it fun to hunt them.Sometimes that unpredictability can make it seem like their smart but it's just the opposite.Last sunday I heard several gobblers sounding off in a creek bottom where we've killed them before.I had high hopes for that spot for youth day but went in there this morning and heard a bunch of hens with them.I'll hit that spot later in the morning but I won't be there at first light with my son.


I don't believe that those's toms had hens with them every day that your neighbors hunted them for the better part of 2 weeks. Something the neighbors were doing or not doing was keeping those toms from coming to them. I've called birds into areas or across obstacles they didn't seem to want to cross on several occassions...but at times they just plain won't do it. Setting up and calling from the other side of the property as you did (or from a different location) could have made all the difference in the wolrd as to wether they would come in...or not. Atleast half of turkey hunting is calling from an area turkeys are willing to come to or want to go. Sometimes how or what you say isn't nearly as important as where your saying it from.



dougell said:


> This past sunday I took a walk right before dark.I wasn't expecting to hear anything but just sat and listened.A little after 8:00pm some coyotes started to howl and a short distance away,a bunch of gobblers lit up.Why would a bird that had any sense of reason,alert a predator to where they're roosted?Turkeys cannot think and they don't learn.Great horned owls are one of the biggest predators of turkeys out there yet they're the most popular locator call.


It's called a shock gobble for a reason...an involuntary response...fueled by raging hormones. Males could gobble at just about any loud or high pitched noise during the spring breeding season regardless of it being a predator sound or not. Those same sounds do not usually entice a gobbler to call in the fall any where near as much as they do in spring. 


We'll agree to disagree. Turkeys aren't stupid but they aren't overly smart either. To evolve, condition or associate are not the same as learning or remembering but the various forms or pressure, human or other animal, ceratainly can have an effect on their behavior.


*Congrats to the mentors and their youths that connected....tough luck Taunto.*

The only farmer that hunts turkey on the property we do said he's gonna be out the first day with us, hell or high water, so their will be 3 of us on that property and probably the the guy i met last year...see how it goes.

Good luck gentleman!


----------



## dougell

We can certainly agree to disagree about a turkey's ability to reason and learn as nobody will ever change my opinion on what I've observed over the past 37 years of hunting and studying them.I think we can probably agree that their insane and unpredictable nature is what makes them so fun to chase.My son and I hunted all morning this past saturday and never heard a single gobble,even though I know the birds were there.I snuck into the same area monday morning before daylight and heard a minimum of 7 different birds gobbling their heads off.I went back in two other mornings this week and haven't heard a peep since lol.I have little confidence for tomorrow morning being that they're calling for snow and 20 mph sustained winds but I do have confidence that we'll eventually hit it right.


----------



## nicko

Noah get the ark and put a male and female turkey on board. It's pouring her in 5C.


----------



## dougell

Interesting article for you fellas in the SE part of the state.

https://www.qdma.com/born-with-one-...last&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2019-04-25


----------



## moparsnhuntn

nicko said:


> Noah get the ark and put a male and female turkey on board. It's pouring her in 5C.


I'd rather an ark instead of an igloo! Supposed to snow here in Erie county


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> Interesting article for you fellas in the SE part of the state.
> 
> https://www.qdma.com/born-with-one-...last&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2019-04-25


Good read. Not sure why you think it only pertains to the southeast.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Weather does look terrible but I'll be out regardless with my wife

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*Not the best weather today*...sustained 15-25mph winds with gusts over 30. Decided to take a gamble and headed to my usual goto property and spot, hoping the other guy got the drift last season. I really wasn't expecting to hear all that much with the wind but as i neared my destination i heard a gobble at 5:32am. I was near the edge of a large flat above a big ravine and the gobbler wasn't very far away from me...60-80yds at most. What i didn't do but should have was backed off a bit...instead i stayed where i was and hid behind a big forked tree. As it got lighter another bird who was a bit further to the right of the first started gobbling back at the other, he sounded kinda bad, probably a jake. Not long after another gobbler sounded off much further away and over the bank to my left. Getting too light to move and not being in a setup i particularly liked i decided to stay quiet and let things play out.

6:05 the gobbling had slowed to a stop and i soon saw one of the gobblers pitch off the roost and fly down into the ravine. Not a big deal...now i can make a setup adjustment and probably call them back up here i thought. I gave a couple calls but heard nothing back after several minutes. Then i def heard gobbling, likely was more but i couldn't hear it with that wind!. Then more silence...around 6:34 a shot rang out from the same area they were in. Right after the bang the 3rd gobbler i had heard shock gobbled at the blast but was now noticeably closer to me. I hadn't called again since before the shot and nearing 7am my dad called me on the radio. He had heard and then saw 3 longbeards with a hen, 1 tom being noticeably heavier looking then the other 2, but they didn't co-operate and after a visit in a field he was watching... went into the woods and moved away. Right after finishing our conversation i decided to make a small move to another spot, the only place i couldn't see well in this spot is where a rise is between me and the curve of a path along the top of the hill. *As soon as i stood up i saw a bearded gobbler milling about, who also saw me just as quickly.* The whole event happened extremely fast but he was growing more wary with each passing second and was a bout to go elsewhere. I thought he's out there a pretty good poke but decided in range at around 50yds. I aimed and fired...he went down and barely moved at all. 17.5 pounds, 9.5" beard, 1 1/8" and 1 1/4" spurs. Ranged the distance on the retrieval at 50 to 52yds...so i guessed right on the money.  Not a pellet in the body either so nice clean eats. Not a typical hunt by any means for me and was...kinda ugly...lol.

Fast forward till near 8:30...cleaning my bird and my dad says he knows where a bunch of birds are...and where they're heading. He got out ahead of them and setup...just after 9am i radioed back...you got eyes on them? He says 40yds but no shot yet! *I thought here we go...gonna hear a shot any second!* Almost 9:30 he radios me back. I said did you shoot, i didn't hear it. He said they came into about 20yds...they were stubbies, all 5 of them! More curiously one of them acted odd, as though it was sick or hurt. He said it would lay down...get up and walk a few steps and lay back down with it's head hanging a bit so to speak. Only one of the jakes would gobble but also didn't sound that great...but none would leave the bird that kept laying down. Perhaps the earlier shot is related somehow as these birds came from that direction...then again, maybe not?

The farmer made a last minute change in plans and hunted a property of theirs about 1/2 to 3/4 of a mile from us with a buddy. They heard and saw birds as well but didn't have any luck with them.

Try uploading a pic again tomorrow...tried twice and the upload to my host keeps hanging and i'm ready for bed.

That's how my morning went...anybody else go out today? I'm sure a few decided to not go and said to hell with the wind this morn...


----------



## CBB

We went out. Worked birds for the first hour. 2 hens pulled the Tom's just out of range past us. After that another hen lit up behind us and a bird began gobbling behind her. Problem was we were down in a ravine and they were above us. We moved 50 yards and bumped them. Stupid mistake. After that all was quiet. We hung it up at 10.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## TauntoHawk

Everything about yesterday said it shouldn't have been a very good day of turkey hunting. Temps hovered around 37 wind gusts to 40mph and sleet and snow flew in the air on and off all morning.

But since it's turkeys it made perfect sense that they wouldn't make any sense at all. Got to call in 3 longbeards that all gobbled and strutted their way to the gun in less then 5min of striking just the way you draw it up in your mind while sitting at work. Nephews got his first bird as part of a double with my father while I called over their shoulder an hour after I took my bird completing a 3 generation turkey harvest day.

With the exception of a single broken spur all 3 birds sported 1 1/8 to 1 1/4 spurs.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Congrats Taunto. That’s a great day of turkey hunting.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> View attachment 6815511


They’re teasing you Matt.


----------



## Mathias

Heck of a day Taunto, congrats!

Nicko, I was at my place upstate for a few days working on the property. Turkeys were everywhere, of course I didn’t stay to hunt, surely they would have disappeared.


----------



## vonfoust

Well my morning was mostly a bust. When we got up to our spot there was a truck parked in our parking spot. My dad had given turkey permission to a guy a few years ago and apparently he took that to mean for the rest of his life (good friend of my BIL so delicate situation just wish it was conveyed) 

Plan B. We went another spot, did have/heard one gobbling quite a ways off. Inexperience left us frozen as to what to do. We stayed put and I called a bit. Not sure if he ever made it to our spot, as my son was fidgeting around pretty good by this time because he didn't dress warm enough. After about 25 mins he wanted to walk so we did. Made our way over to the guy that was in the spot we wanted to be in by about 9:15 am, turns out he saw 7. Couldn't get one in range apparently but that still would have been wonderful to get my son that experience.

We made our way back up to the truck, and it was just cracking 37 degrees. He decided it was too cold to cook breakfast and enjoy it (thank goodness, I had the same thought) so we headed home. 

Those turkeys are almost always in that same general area, year after year. Someone put the idea in my head:embara: and I still haven't brought it up with my wife yet, but thinking about letting him go late to school one day so we aren't fighting with the weekend crowd to take a shot at those turkeys. Going to be a tough sell though, after missing the first 6 days of school for elk hunting in Colorado.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*Congrats*...to you and your crew Taunto!

It was a little warmer where i was and mostly sunny at about 45 degrees all morning, don't know what it was with the windchill. All that wind had pretty much dried out the fields and woods over night though.
I had a pair of those video sunglasses with the black lenses taken out, in case an early morning shot arose, but standing up, seeing and shooting a bird within few second span wasn't quite the scenario i was looking for to use them. Maybe on the next one...


----------



## fap1800

That’s awesome, Taunto. Congrats!

I wasn’t able to get out Saturday. My youngest has soccer and Luke has baseball every Saturday. Sunday hunting, anyone? Lol!

I leave Wednesday for NY to hunt our family farm. Hoping to get my buddy his first bird and will try to film it. Should be a good four days. Can’t wait.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats to all those who got out and BIG congrats to those who scored!!

Joe


----------



## TauntoHawk

vonfoust said:


> Well my morning was mostly a bust. When we got up to our spot there was a truck parked in our parking spot. My dad had given turkey permission to a guy a few years ago and apparently he took that to mean for the rest of his life (good friend of my BIL so delicate situation just wish it was conveyed)
> 
> Plan B. We went another spot, did have/heard one gobbling quite a ways off. Inexperience left us frozen as to what to do. We stayed put and I called a bit. Not sure if he ever made it to our spot, as my son was fidgeting around pretty good by this time because he didn't dress warm enough. After about 25 mins he wanted to walk so we did. Made our way over to the guy that was in the spot we wanted to be in by about 9:15 am, turns out he saw 7. Couldn't get one in range apparently but that still would have been wonderful to get my son that experience.
> 
> We made our way back up to the truck, and it was just cracking 37 degrees. He decided it was too cold to cook breakfast and enjoy it (thank goodness, I had the same thought) so we headed home.
> 
> Those turkeys are almost always in that same general area, year after year. Someone put the idea in my head:embara: and I still haven't brought it up with my wife yet, but thinking about letting him go late to school one day so we aren't fighting with the weekend crowd to take a shot at those turkeys. Going to be a tough sell though, after missing the first 6 days of school for elk hunting in Colorado.


Sounds like a good dude who has his priorities in order encouraging the before school hunting. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Anyone run Maven optics?

I have an excellent set of binos but they are heavy and big so I use a chest harness but mile after mile in turkey I start wondering if they are over kill. Ive given some thought to stepping down to a small compact and reasonably decent glass if I'd love the weight savings or miss the good glass too much.

I'm looking at the C.2 7x28 which are only like 12.4oz 

A bonus would be I'd have a set of small binoculars for my wife and eventually my kids so I don't have to unclip my good ones and have the focus constantly adjusted before being handed back. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

TauntoHawk said:


> Sounds like a good dude who has his priorities in order encouraging the before school hunting.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Funny!! Unfortunately after talking to my son last night he has a 4 day test this week first period. I've got a dog trial over the weekend, so next Monday is going to be the first chance for us to get after those ones. It does give me some days to butter up the wife though. She'll figure out something's up by Thursday


----------



## TauntoHawk

vonfoust said:


> Funny!! Unfortunately after talking to my son last night he has a 4 day test this week first period. I've got a dog trial over the weekend, so next Monday is going to be the first chance for us to get after those ones. It does give me some days to butter up the wife though. She'll figure out something's up by Thursday


Sounds like if the test goes well he earned the right to watch the sunrise.


I tried a local public spot based on easy proximity to work this morning, yes there were birds but it was a zoo with guys and not a lot that seemed to know what they were doing or had any general etiquette toward other hunters. So between the guy that showed up 45min late and came smashing through the timber behind me while I was already working a bird or the guy who sat down 5yds off the road well inside the safety zone of a house and hit a primos gobble tube 47 times I was slightly disadvantaged at being able to convince the Tom much closer then a 100yds.



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> Good read. Not sure why you think it only pertains to the southeast.


Because the study was done in Delaware,close to you guys,especially Joe.


----------



## dougell

Way to go AJ.I woke up at 4:00am to sustained winds of 30 mph and gusts up to 50mph.I just let my son sleep in because he had a baseball game in the early afternoon.I was in the barn around 7:00am shoveling horse crap and heard three quick shots right below the barn.My neighbor came in,put three decoys out and missed two longbeards that we'd been watching every day.I went down when I heard the shots and he was in disbelief that he missed.He kills one there just about every year without making a peep.Around 10:30,my son and I got ready once the wind died down to about 20 mph and heard two shots in the exact same spot.We walk down and he killed one of them in the exact same spot where he missed them earlier.The other one flew away so we didn't even waste our time.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Would have been a beautiful morning to been out! My pops has his eyes set on that big gobbler he saw and had thought about going out this morn...but went to work instead. Usually take atleast 1 bird every year on our first weekday hunt in there...so we'll see.

Thanks Doug. Sounds like your neighbor was a pretty lucky fella!


----------



## vonfoust

Is there a weather pattern that you turkey hunters look for that is better than others?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I've seen little difference in their behavior at all as long as it's not excessively warm, cold and windy......or raining cats and dogs. I really like cool sunny mornings with just about no wind but thats for me more so then the turkeys,LOL! I've taken birds in all kinds of weather but my preference is a mostly dry woods with little to no wind...mostly because i can/could hear them scratching from a distance and it makes it easier to keep track of gobblers that don't gobble much on the way in or come in quietly from unexpected angles...like behind you for example. Cloudy or sunny days don't make much difference either imo but on a cooler morning a bit of sun feels pretty good and i don't think the turkeys dislike it either.

Last year i watched a flock of 7 birds in a field for a few hours...as it began to drizzle and then downpour they made a b-line...trotting for the edge of the field where they stood under the cover of the trees. They barely moved at all for nearly an hour till it quit. A drizzle to moderate rain doesn't usually affect them much but they may head for more open areas during it.

Turkeys do like to warm up with some sun on colder mornings or days. On a fall hunt years ago, we had quit and walked up to the garage to shoot the sheet with the land owner. While there 2 of us saw a few turkeys come out of the woods...into a field and then into a brush pile in the field. My dad thought we were fibbing and hadn't seen anything...and soon went for a walk towards the brush and then into it. Both he and the turkeys got quite the surprise as he nearly stepped on one of them as they laid in the brush with their wings spread out soaking up the suns warmth.

Alot of wind makes it harder to hear birds and i don't think i ever spring hunted in winds as strong as they were this past saturday. In my experience, on really windy days they will spend more time in areas that are out of the wind. I was a bit surprised on saturday, as it was quite windy the night before, that both groups of birds we saw were roosted right in that wind...and that was a chilly wind to have slept in all night. Neither group spent much time in the wind after the sun came up but i hadn't expected any of them to be roosted where they were because of how windy it was.


----------



## TauntoHawk

vonfoust said:


> Is there a weather pattern that you turkey hunters look for that is better than others?


Anything between 0 and 100 is good enough to get out there for me. I'll do rain showers but I won't do any type of hunting in an all day down pour simply because it's miserable. 

I've killed in garbage weather and been stumped without a gobble on some gorgeous blue birds days because that's what turkeys do best is unpredictable. But if you were letting me pick everything I'd want I'd take.

A crisp cool morning cracking with some sun bet getting a little overcast later on, a bit of breeze to keep bugs down but not so much its windy and hampers hearing. So let's go 39/62 partly sunny 7mph winds from the SW that probably has to do more what what'd comfortable for me then data from the birds 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Thanks guys. I can pretty much set my schedule as far as if I want to get an early morning hunt in. Looking at a week of weather just wondering if one day would stand out more than any other. I think I'm deciding I'm going to pick good weather then


----------



## dougell

For years I kept a spread sheet before the season and during the season with weather,temps and barometric pressure trying to figure out when the best days to hunt based on gobbling.Just when I'd think I found a pattern it would prove me wrong.I don't think there's any surefire way to gauge what days will be best.Most of it depends on the hens and what they're doing.For years,I used to hunt every single morning of the season with someone and the birds can be hot one day and dead quiet the next,everything being the same.The key is belong out there as much as possible and eventually you'll catch the birds in the right mood.Lately,I don't have the motivation to get up before 4:00am every day.I really don't hunt unless my son is with me and his time is limited.I also really don't care if I kill one or not so when I do go,I just try and go when the weather is nice just to be out there.


----------



## TauntoHawk

My at home schedule looks like

Sunday: sleep no hunting
Monday: hunt before work
Tuesday: sleep again
Wednesday: hunt before work
Thursday: hunt again so I can make adjustments from previous days intel
Friday: sleep, probably driving somewhere for Saturdays hunt
Saturday: hunt all morning

I only adjust for weather if it's hard rain

Repeat until June, I can't do every day, function at work, get stuff done at home and be attentive to two small children. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

dougell said:


> For years I kept a spread sheet before the season and during the season with weather,temps and barometric pressure trying to figure out when the best days to hunt based on gobbling.Just when I'd think I found a pattern it would prove me wrong.I don't think there's any surefire way to gauge what days will be best.Most of it depends on the hens and what they're doing.For years,I used to hunt every single morning of the season with someone and the birds can be hot one day and dead quiet the next,everything being the same.The key is belong out there as much as possible and eventually you'll catch the birds in the right mood.


*EXACTLY*

I've kept a detailed hunt log for quite a few years...deer and turkey seasons...the weather and all events for the outing go in it. Although i never tried to use it to predict any weather pattern as being better then others...it is a good reminder of past events,where they roosted, how many and where i saw them, etc. Been some interesting things seen too...saw my first bobcat a few springs ago...had to fight off laughing out loud when i watched a jake humping a branch on a fallen pine tree. A hen that tries to gobble is pretty comical to see as well!

Morning weather looks pretty decent into next week...with the exception of maybe some showers around the weekend? Think my pops is planning to go out wednesday...so it's likely i'll be out with him tomorrow.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Farmer buddy just called me a bit ago. He had some time around 10 this morning so he went up where me and my dad were on saturday. He did some calling and a gobbler came out in the powerline a few hundred yards away but on the other side of a huge ravine. He hiked over to near where the gobbler was and did some calling...never heard or saw the bird. Getting towards noon he hiked back over to where he started from a did some more calling just before leaving. Guess who came back out in the powerline strutting and gobbling! 

Sometimes you gotta just shake your head...lmao!


----------



## dougell

Turkeys are so unpredictable because they simply can't reason.People mistake that for being smart.A few years ago,I struck two lone longbeards up just before noon on the way back to the truck on the first day.This area doesn't get pounded but it's open to the public and the turkeys have seen and heard hunters plenty of times.Anyway,they jump a creek,and come strait up a hill.The lead bird is strutting and comes to a log that it could probably duck under.Rather than going under or around,it just struts back and forth,probably 60 yards from my son.The other bird is coming from behind but not in strut.It's obviously going to walk past the log but my kid gets a over anxious,misjudges the strutting bird and shoots.The birds flops around,gets it's feet and both fly away.Monday morning we go in there before school,and both birds do the exact same thing as they did two days earlier.They jump the creek and come strait in,gobbling their heads off.He let's them get much closer and kills the first bird.I kill the second bird a few days later in the exact same spot.These were mature birds with wide fans and long spurs.The biggest mystery is why didn't they have any hens that early in the season,when there were plenty of hens around.Had they had hens,that wouldn't have happened.I don't believe for one second that when a turkey hears a call,he thinks it may be a hunter.


----------



## dougell

Incidentally,he killed that bird at about 15 yards and blew it's head pretty much off which is why the head is missing in the picture.When I skinned the bird,it had several pieces of #7 heavyweight shot under the skin.Turkeys can drive you nuts because what they do simply makes no sense.Catch them on the right day and it's so easy a caveman can do it.A friend of mine calls in and films birds every single day from the end of Feb to well into August.He does seminars,makes calls and sells instructional audio and video CD's.He actually sneaks into roost sights at 2:00am,sleeps under them and sets up audio equip for a live hen audio tape that he's been working on for several years.When I say he does this every day,I mean he does it every day.He's nut's and I highly doubt there's any biologist in the country who's studied and documented as much as he has when it concerns turkeys.He calls in and films many of the same turkeys time after time each season.What he will tell you is that over the past several decades,predators,more so than hunters have altered turkey behavior and how much they're vocal once they hit the ground.I'm not 100% sure if I buy that or not but he's out there more than any other human being studying them.He has some incredible footage and audio recordings but he doesn't think there's a huge market for that stuff anymore.The new way to hunt turkeys is to put some decoys out and sit in a blind on strut zone or field.The actual sport of hunting strictly by calling has been dying off.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Some would say the sport of hunting everything using any means has been dying off...I've personally seen a SHARP decline and constantly come across yard sales with decades worth of gear being dumped. Pretty sad to me....

Joe


----------



## dougell

Hunting is dying a very rapid death for a variety of reasons and you're right,it's very sad.Twenty years ago,it was hard to find a bird that 10 other people weren't hunting.Today,at least in the northern tier you don't see a soul.My buddy was out scouting several places on the first day of the youth season.He never ran into another person and didn't even see any vehicles parked,not even on the SGL's.I really don't care how people hunt or what they hunt with but the actual tactics have changed to make success as easy as possible with the least amount of effort.When it comes to turkeys,I really don't care if I ever kill another one.The actual shot is anti-climatic.It can be a challenge at times to keep a shotgun ready but shooting a stationary object at 30 yards with a shotgun isn't rocket science.The fun in turkey hunting to me is all about reversing nature and seeing a well-orchestrated plan come together.I'd much rather sit back and watch it unfold in front of someone else.Again,I don't care how anyone chooses to hunt but being invisible in a blind in front of a strutter decoy just to lop a turkey's head off with a 4" blade doesn't do anything for me.I've sat in blinds trapping turkeys with a PGC for a gobbler mortality study and they pay no attention what so ever.I just don't see the challenge in that personally but I have no issue with those who do it that way.It makes for a good facebook opportunity but I just feel that they're missing out on the true magic of spring gobbler hunting.Deer hunting is no different.Shooting a deer with a crossbow from a blind over a foodplot just to say you killed your "hit list buck" may motivate some hunters but I'd rather eat a tag than do that.Again,it's legal and I have no problem with it but you won't get a man hug from me.


----------



## 12-Ringer

A guy I know wanted to get a turkey with his bow in the worst way. His buddy lives in Jersey and told him there are so many turkey in the woods at the end of his development that he'd bet anyone could shoot one. The guy I know is a tremendous shot with his bow, but I wouldn't characterize his hunting skills at anything other than barely basic. He made the necessary arrangements to go over an chase the NJ Thunderchickens and was bent on doing it with his bow, without a blind. Needless to say our group gave him the business and created sort of an Ultimate Challenge.

He sent us these pics at 7:00AM....




















Sent our group into a tailspin with all of the usual banter and busting among friends. A few days later we learned from the guy who turned our buddy onto the spot the turkey were basically tamed and would feed in the neighbors' yards, some even coming up to some folks front doors. 

Needless to say, despite the fact our friend really had no idea and thought his tremendous calling and hunting skills led to his first bow-bird, he'll never live down the fact he shot a pet.....hey, what are friends for right:wink:


I shared this story to make a point...its all relative...I personally think its sad our sport is dying. Lord knows I've done my part in the healing process; teaching bowhunter safety, range officer at local club, dog training seminars, sharing my spots, my gear, my home, teaching my kids, but I do have to admit, it feels like most of those efforts were wasted. Sure, I have some great memories, but I also have memories of folks I helped sneaking into my spots, gear, WELL off the beaten path that I shared with others gone missing, just this week my son said he'd rather hang with his buds than go up to camp to turkey hunt and fish....signs of the times I guess?

Joe


----------



## dougell

Your friend probably feels good about the kill and that fine.A legal kill is a legal kill.Sometimes it takes methods that aren't palatable to me just manage populations.Baiting bear is a good example.I wouldn't do it but that's the only way to manage populations in certain areas.My kid dumped a woodchuck from our driveway yesterday.He made a nice 200 yard shot but it couldn't be considered a hunt.I guess my point is that the journey getting there is often over shadowed by the kill and I believe that impacts the desire to hunt.kids are kids Joe and the amount of distractions for them for them is endless.That's the reason I support the MY program so much.You really need to capture a kid's interest much earlier today than when I was a kid and everyone couldn't wait til they turned 12.It
's not about early and often success either.It's simply about an appreciation for the outdoors and living that kind of lifestyle.We live in the middle of nowhere and to be honest,my 13 soon to be 14 year old son is allowed to grab a gun and hunt and shoot whenever he wants,as long as I know about it.He's been a pretty diehard hunter since he was 7 years old.He's a teenager now and guess what,he knows he can hunt whenever he wants so he blows me off from time to time and hangs out with his friends instead of hunting.I have no problem with him not revolving his life around hunting 24 hrs/day.As your son get's older and his priorities change,he may decide to give it another shot.I tried to instill the importance of the simple things in life when my kids were small.I think they both get it but at the same time,they still got caught up in modern day evil nonsense to a certain extent.It's a different world today and I'd be lying if I said I liked it.


----------



## vonfoust

It is sad and I've watched it quite a bit myself. I've found that for most people, if I'm not doing all the work they aren't hunting. I have been fortunate to fall in with a group of guys that enjoy 'the process' as much as I do. I've kind of given up trying to get others involved but for immediate kids of these guys and my own family. If you aren't motivated enough to even just ask me "what do I need to do?" then I know I'll be putting in a ton of work and you won't be hunting unless I'm putting in the work.

It's not just kids. We took one guy to AR couple years ago. Buddy and him in a truck and me in a truck by myself because one guy had already backed out during the week we were leaving. After 14 hours of driving (18 or so hrs total), with them switching on and off, we check into the hotel at midnight. My friend and I are going to check the boat ramp to make sure it's not frozen and we are ok to launch in 3-4 hours. This cat decides he'll go to sleep and let us go. You slept half the way here. Then *****ed that we didn't see enough ducks and should have hired a guide, we could be limited by 7am. Just wants someone else to do the work and he shoots stuff. 

That was his last chance after telling us there was no game in NoDak. It's a state, not a preserve.


----------



## TauntoHawk

dougell said:


> Incidentally,he killed that bird at about 15 yards and blew it's head pretty much off which is why the head is missing in the picture.When I skinned the bird,it had several pieces of #7 heavyweight shot under the skin.Turkeys can drive you nuts because what they do simply makes no sense.Catch them on the right day and it's so easy a caveman can do it.A friend of mine calls in and films birds every single day from the end of Feb to well into August.He does seminars,makes calls and sells instructional audio and video CD's.He actually sneaks into roost sights at 2:00am,sleeps under them and sets up audio equip for a live hen audio tape that he's been working on for several years.When I say he does this every day,I mean he does it every day.He's nut's and I highly doubt there's any biologist in the country who's studied and documented as much as he has when it concerns turkeys.He calls in and films many of the same turkeys time after time each season.What he will tell you is that over the past several decades,predators,more so than hunters have altered turkey behavior and how much they're vocal once they hit the ground.I'm not 100% sure if I buy that or not but he's out there more than any other human being studying them.He has some incredible footage and audio recordings but he doesn't think there's a huge market for that stuff anymore.The new way to hunt turkeys is to put some decoys out and sit in a blind on strut zone or field.The actual sport of hunting strictly by calling has been dying off.


I'd love to sit with denny and talk turkeys sometime

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

There's not anyone in the world with as much extensive turkey knowledge and passion as him.He'll talk your ears off for hours.I tell him all the time he should be a multi-millionaire with all of the skill,knowledge and footage he has.You wouldn't meet a nicer or more humble guy.


----------



## PAbigbear

After a couple of close calls and having other hunters ruin several more setups I finally got far enough from the roads and punched tag #1 this morning at 0930. 18 3/4 lbs, 9 1/8" beard and 1" spurs. I had 2 Jake's fool me with a deep gobble and had them in my lap about 0715. Made a circle around and heard this guy gobble on his own on the next mountain over. A couple gobble shakes and he was closing fast. He probably closed 600 yards in less than 15 minutes and walked into some heavyweight #7's at 20 yards.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats bigbear!

Had a close call with a tom i worked for about an hour and 20 minutes this morning. In no hurry to come my way and only gobbled 6-8 times over a 40 minute span, 'hanging' up 2-3 times before i went silent on him. After about 10 minutes or so of me being silent he started gobbling quite a bit more and came looking for me but never came quite close enough. I don't carry a decoy very often but think my avian-x jake would have sealed it.

Farmer hit us up around 10 and we went down the road to another spot to finish the morning. Got 1 to gobble just before 11:30 but that's as far as it went.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Anyone hitting Hickory Run area this weekend?


----------



## 12-Ringer

PAbigbear said:


> After a couple of close calls and having other hunters ruin several more setups I finally got far enough from the roads and punched tag #1 this morning at 0930. 18 3/4 lbs, 9 1/8" beard and 1" spurs. I had 2 Jake's fool me with a deep gobble and had them in my lap about 0715. Made a circle around and heard this guy gobble on his own on the next mountain over. A couple gobble shakes and he was closing fast. He probably closed 600 yards in less than 15 minutes and walked into some heavyweight #7's at 20 yards.
> 
> View attachment 6818515


Congrats!!!!

My Pop is up there now, our camp is in Gold...he got there this morning and will be there through 5/11...brothers and uncle heading up on 5/8....I won’t make it up until 5/13 or 5/14.

They’re around 








(our back of our place)

Was it you who was planning a prime rib dinner opening weekend?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Speaking of hunter effort or lack their of these days...i'm thinking about making my first trip to one of my favorite spots tomorrow. About a 2 mile mountain bike ride in and probably rounds out around 6-7 miles round trip depending on how much walking i do. I've made that trip a few days a row in before but i'd have to say i 'feel' it afterwards more then i used.

Sharp contrast from another property where every bird i ever killed on it was no further then a about half mile's walk...the bird from saturday was killed around 200yds from where i parked.


----------



## TauntoHawk

PAbigbear said:


> After a couple of close calls and having other hunters ruin several more setups I finally got far enough from the roads and punched tag #1 this morning at 0930. 18 3/4 lbs, 9 1/8" beard and 1" spurs. I had 2 Jake's fool me with a deep gobble and had them in my lap about 0715. Made a circle around and heard this guy gobble on his own on the next mountain over. A couple gobble shakes and he was closing fast. He probably closed 600 yards in less than 15 minutes and walked into some heavyweight #7's at 20 yards.
> 
> View attachment 6818515


Way to get it done big bear. I don't gobble a ton at birds but mix in Jake yelping often, the male bird calls can really work when hen calling isn't doing much it seems. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

TauntoHawk said:


> Way to get it done big bear. I don't gobble a ton at birds but mix in Jake yelping often, the male bird calls can really work when hen calling isn't doing much it seems.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Every setup I've had so far has been with multiple gobblers and each time they seem more content going to each other than checking out my calling or even the real hens. Figured I didn't have anything to lose especially on one that was on another mountain. Didn't work today though.


----------



## PAbigbear

12-Ringer said:


> Was it you who was planning a prime rib dinner opening weekend?


Yes. It turned out pretty good. Had a few struggles along the way maintaining steady temp in the barrel, but there weren't any complaints. I tried to keep the temp around 250 and pulled it at 125, then let it rest for 45 minutes.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks GREAT!!!


----------



## TauntoHawk

AjPUNISHER said:


> Speaking of hunter effort or lack their of these days...i'm thinking about making my first trip to one of my favorite spots tomorrow. About a 2 mile mountain bike ride in and probably rounds out around 6-7 miles round trip depending on how much walking i do. I've made that trip a few days a row in before but i'd have to say i 'feel' it afterwards more then i used.
> 
> Sharp contrast from another property where every bird i ever killed on it was no further then a about half mile's walk...the bird from saturday was killed around 200yds from where i parked.


Yeah when I'm on public I count on being the first one there, and take the furthest walk or climb the steepest ridge. I'll walk past birds to get to deeper less pressured birds everytime.

I've got no issues walking 1.5-2 miles before light just to hunt 2hrs and walk out before work all season long.

So far this week the areas where birds usually roost on public and head to private the birds have been mostly roosting on the private and staying there so I haven't been overly in the game. Today all I had close was Jake that I called in, yesterday I was maybe a 100yds from 2 satellite Tom's but they bee lined to the larger group of birds gobbling on private. There's a bunch of them though so eventually one will fly down and be lonely, it's tough because I have to leave so early for work I don't really have time most day to slow play the birds until they lose their hens.

Tomorrow after work I'll be headed to Ohio to try and bag my first Tom out there, only have the 2 weekend days so short trip. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

Not turkey talk like most recent posts, but has anyone received anything in the mail from PGC over the last couple days?? I subscribe to USPS "Informed Delivery" so I get noticed about mail coming to my snail mail box at home and there's a piece of mail from the PGC....and I'm curious as to what it may be?? Speculation or factual info is welcome :shade:


----------



## Okuma

What are they “snacking” on?


----------



## Okuma

12-Ringer said:


> Congrats!!!!
> 
> My Pop is up there now, our camp is in Gold...he got there this morning and will be there through 5/11...brothers and uncle heading up on 5/8....I won’t make it up until 5/13 or 5/14.
> 
> They’re around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (our back of our place)
> 
> Was it you who was planning a prime rib dinner opening weekend?


What are they snacking on?


----------



## vonfoust

Plan was to get out this morning. Woke up to rain, I'm not a die-hard turkey hunter as many of you know. Slept in and hopefully kept the time use next week, hopefully with my son.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Okuma said:


> What are they snacking on?


They’re in one of our smaller secluded food plots. Tried a commercial blend last year that was not nearly as effective as our previous efforts. To be honest I forget exactly what brand was in that one and I doubt we’ll be using it again anyway.


----------



## BGM51

Okuma said:


> What are they snacking on?


They are in a food plot that had clover and brassica in it. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BGM51

There also was some cereal rye in this plot.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Got my exercise today. Wind was very light to dead calm so you could hear for quite a ways...drizzle to on and off light showers from about 7:30 till 10:30. I saw a snapping turtle, a bald eagle and a doe with her newborn fawn. It cried once...and you'd swear their was a human baby in the woods.

Found quite a bit of turkey sign but the majority of it was rather old. Didn't hear or see a single turkey during the hunt, happened before in that area but not very often, might be some around again by next week. About a mile or so into my trip home i saw a lone hen so i atleast saw a turkey today.



TauntoHawk said:


> Way to get it done big bear. I don't gobble a ton at birds but mix in Jake yelping often, the male bird calls can really work when hen calling isn't doing much it seems.
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I usually don't gobble much either but have mixed it in with hen talk and jake yelps once in awhile, def works well at times. Couple seasons back we had hunted all morning and not had much luck with only hen talk, we were back up near the truck around 10:30-11 and my dad decided to gobble a few times with his ashby box call that he had also put a couple small rocks in. Don't know if the tom had been coming in quietly to the earlier hen calls but he sure answered the gobbling and was dead 15 minutes later.



TauntoHawk said:


> Tomorrow after work I'll be headed to Ohio to try and bag my first Tom out there, only have the 2 weekend days so short trip.
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Maybe you left already...but...Good Luck!



PAKraig said:


> Not turkey talk like most recent posts, but has anyone received anything in the mail from PGC over the last couple days?? I subscribe to USPS "Informed Delivery" so I get noticed about mail coming to my snail mail box at home and there's a piece of mail from the PGC....and I'm curious as to what it may be?? Speculation or factual info is welcome :shade:


Haven't picked up my mail for a few days. Did you check what it was yet?


----------



## PAbigbear

PAKraig said:


> Not turkey talk like most recent posts, but has anyone received anything in the mail from PGC over the last couple days?? I subscribe to USPS "Informed Delivery" so I get noticed about mail coming to my snail mail box at home and there's a piece of mail from the PGC....and I'm curious as to what it may be?? Speculation or factual info is welcome :shade:


Mine was a reminder to report my second turkey tag


----------



## PAKraig

PAbigbear said:


> Mine was a reminder to report my second turkey tag


This!


----------



## 12-Ringer

PAbigbear said:


> Mine was a reminder to report my second turkey tag


Me too!


----------



## DSP10

Nice


----------



## rogersb

I've been seeing hens around my house lately but have not seen or heard one gobble yet. I did see a few birds on the game lands a couple weeks ago when we were walking the dogs. Good luck to those getting out after them!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I probably got one of 'those' reminders waiting too then. I get too much junk mail...the post office keeps giving me 'reminders' from these people who want money every month.:mg:

My turkey hunt this morning: Heard a distant shot bout 8:30am. Never heard a turkey today and didn't see one till about 11:40am. Wednesdays hunt and today's told me they've been roosted too far away to be heard from where we been sitting. They seem to be roosting in an area they seldom ever do and by the time we figured out where they were today, which was also an area they're seldom seen in, we ran out of time. The longbeard was struttin' pretty hard...didn't see any hens but maybe there was one around there. I previously mentioned a group of 5 jakes, with one that seemed ill, injured...perhaps shot, wednesday there were still 5, today there were only 4 so i assume he didn't make it.

Just after pulling out of the farm to head home, 12:16pm, another longbeard, sporting a dandy of a beard, ran across the road towards the woods we were just in. Yesterday the farmer took a little break around 1pm and did a couple calls from where we park, 2 toms readily answered from both the areas we were primarily hunting today...sounds about right! Farmer's been out a few times this week with very little luck but thought he could have easily called the closest bird in. He asked when can you start hunting all day...

I jokingly mentioned to my dad that if we hunt a morning this upcoming week...and plan to hunt for where we saw them or for where they were roosted, they will likely be back over where we hunted today instead.:wink:


----------



## Mathias




----------



## PAKraig

Mathias said:


> View attachment 6822241


Fish on! Oh wait, that's a mammal....


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice Matt!!

Where ya' at and what are you after?

Stipers running the DE shores and Indian River Inlet and some decent drum starting to show up on the shoals off Slaughter and Broadkil...didn't go down on Sunday when I got the call and wish I did....buddy landed two giants both closet to 50" and 35lbs and 38lbs respectively...schoolies getting plucked from the inlet with general regularity.


----------



## fap1800

No luck hunting turkey in NY this past weekend. The birds were there, we just couldn't get them in. Closest was about 60 yards in the hemlocks and I wasn't comfortable on the shot. We did have a good time fishing though when the weather cooperated. Lots of brookies off of the flies.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Wet, Ohio was wet. It rained from before we got there Friday through Sunday when we left and mixed in hours of fog both days. 

The ground was an absolute mud fest and the woods were some of the thickets stuff I've ever encountered making for very hard turkey hunting. I got 1 gobble, saw 2 hens, and 1 jake. 

The good we walked almost all of my father's lease, found several buck beds and lots of old rubs and scrapes. I adjusted a bunch of his stands to new areas and reworked most of his entry exit routes and set out 5 cams. We actually saw more bucks in velvet then turkeys.

I'm back on the before work grind, this morning I naturally chose the wrong ridge again and had a lot of ground to make up on the 1 gobbling bird I heard. He had his mind made up where he was going from the roost and it wasn't on public. I did talk a few of his hens and jakes into staying around a bit but not him. Try again in the morning where I'm sure they will be roosted somewhere completely different so we can do it all over again Thursday. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*Tough luck Taunto.*


*Not very often have i had a morning like yesterdays (Monday)...action filled but never pulled the trigger. Also 1 of those days where i wasn't sure what i wanted to do more...lol...slap one of them upside their head or shoot it! *

Same place i went on friday, where i had heard and saw no turkey. This time there was a jake and 4 longbeards...possibly 5. Well over 100 gobbles, most of them by a single tom followed very distantly by his partner, the jake. The jake flew down off the roost almost literally into my lap. At one point i had the jake and tom in front of me, one to my left and another out to my right but all a bit too far out. Nearer the end of the whole exchange, the jake and 2 longbeards ended up coming in off to my right (bypassing the little clearing the jake had flown into and where i've called several other birds to before) and ended up behind me coming through the worst possible place they could have...a maze of blown over trees and branches. The lead bird made it to 30yds before i could see his beard...i probably could have downed him but wasn't comfortable with the shot...soon after...he spotted me and lit out, clucking...running and then flew. The other 2 birds were still in range and didn't know what went on but got skittish. I couldn't tell the remaining tom from the jake so i didn't shoot. A bit after they went out of sight i made a move and was able to get that tom gobbling again but he never came near enough before finally wandering off for good.

Afterwards i moved to a field and sat there for an hour just watching it...until i saw a gobbler crossing it, that also carried a noticeably longer beard then any other i had seen that morning. I gave out a few soft yelps which got his attention and up went the periscope. At 100+yds...i figured he may have went into strut or even gobbled *BUT* he stood there all of maybe 10 seconds before taking off on the run for the other end of the field. He did stop for another look but then kept on going. Not a clue what his issue was but i was quite sure he couldn't have seen me where i was...unless i started glowing some kind of neon colors or something i was not aware of at the time. Maybe he thought it was his ex girlfriend...who knows...

*This morning*...i went back in there again. Didn't hear the jake for sure but think i heard the same very talkative gobbler roosted 300yds or so further over on a very steep bank above a thick growth ravine. Nasty spot to work a bird, but i still gave him a few calls anyway, figured he wouldn't come my way from where he was roosted and didn't. Went to the field again and sat...not there long when i heard a gobble over the rise from me. 10 minutes passed and i never saw him or heard him again. I backed off the field and slowly made my way over to where i could see, where i knew the gobble had came from, empty field. Odd, don't know where he went but he sure wasn't in the field. Nothing else seen or heard in the turkey department after that.

So far i've seen atleast 7 different longbeards and 6 jakes...in 6 outings, haven't seen a tom with a hen or even heard one yet.


----------



## Spency

I had about as good of a day as you could imagine without connecting on Saturday. Was in SGLs in 2 F about 2.5 miles back. Started off at 6:30 on a ridge top cranking on the boxcall about as loud as it could go. Had a bird answer way off that I could barely hear. I couldn't believe it, but he came across the valley and up the mountain. I've never called in a bird from that far away, that quickly. Of course, he hung up around 50 yards and I just couldn't get it done. The biggest bird I've ever called in, a dandy. One of those ones where you ask yourself for days later what you could have done differently.

About 9:30 I was a half mile out the ridge in the edge of some small fields with fence rows in between them. Had a bird answer on the the far side of the fields. I quickly went about 15 yards down the edge of the fence row and through to the other side. It turns out it was 2 mature birds and they were alot closer than I thought. As soon as I popped out on the other side of the fence row and was sitting down, they came into the edge of the field about 40 yards away...and busted me. I was 3 seconds from being ready. Lesson learned.


----------



## redlab

I had a great first week in the turkey woods and got both my tags filled ! Tag #1 was on the first Tuesday I heard this one gobble at 6 am and shot him at 6:28 he ran to the calls ! He had a 9" beard and 7/8" spurs !








Tag #2 was filled on the first Friday morning when I heard him gobble at 5:28 am and I hurried to get within 80 yards of him and get my 2 hen decoys set up ! I gave some light cutts and soft yelps and then waited for him to fly down ! As I was waiting for him a bobcat stalked in on me at about 3' away in the back side of the lural bush I was sitting in against a tree ! I looked right by him at first then saw him standing there in half stride starring me down so I swung my gun to scare him away ! Then I saw the gobbler fly down with a hen so I cutt a couple times and here he comes with hen in tow. He strutted all the way into the decoys and I shot him at 6:37 and when I stood up to go get my bird there was the bobcat stalking in on my bird and I had to chase him off again ! He looked like a young cat ! Of all days to leave the camcorder at home ! (it was suppose to pour)


----------



## dougell

AjPUNISHER said:


> *Tough luck Taunto.*
> 
> 
> *Not very often have i had a morning like yesterdays (Monday)...action filled but never pulled the trigger. Also 1 of those days where i wasn't sure what i wanted to do more...lol...slap one of them upside their head or shoot it! *
> 
> Same place i went on friday, where i had heard and saw no turkey. This time there was a jake and 4 longbeards...possibly 5. Well over 100 gobbles, most of them by a single tom followed very distantly by his partner, the jake. The jake flew down off the roost almost literally into my lap. At one point i had the jake and tom in front of me, one to my left and another out to my right but all a bit too far out. Nearer the end of the whole exchange, the jake and 2 longbeards ended up coming in off to my right (bypassing the little clearing the jake had flown into and where i've called several other birds to before) and ended up behind me coming through the worst possible place they could have...a maze of blown over trees and branches. The lead bird made it to 30yds before i could see his beard...i probably could have downed him but wasn't comfortable with the shot...soon after...he spotted me and lit out, clucking...running and then flew. The other 2 birds were still in range and didn't know what went on but got skittish. I couldn't tell the remaining tom from the jake so i didn't shoot. A bit after they went out of sight i made a move and was able to get that tom gobbling again but he never came near enough before finally wandering off for good.
> 
> Afterwards i moved to a field and sat there for an hour just watching it...until i saw a gobbler crossing it, that also carried a noticeably longer beard then any other i had seen that morning. I gave out a few soft yelps which got his attention and up went the periscope. At 100+yds...i figured he may have went into strut or even gobbled *BUT* he stood there all of maybe 10 seconds before taking off on the run for the other end of the field. He did stop for another look but then kept on going. Not a clue what his issue was but i was quite sure he couldn't have seen me where i was...unless i started glowing some kind of neon colors or something i was not aware of at the time. Maybe he thought it was his ex girlfriend...who knows...
> 
> *This morning*...i went back in there again. Didn't hear the jake for sure but think i heard the same very talkative gobbler roosted 300yds or so further over on a very steep bank above a thick growth ravine. Nasty spot to work a bird, but i still gave him a few calls anyway, figured he wouldn't come my way from where he was roosted and didn't. Went to the field again and sat...not there long when i heard a gobble over the rise from me. 10 minutes passed and i never saw him or heard him again. I backed off the field and slowly made my way over to where i could see, where i knew the gobble had came from, empty field. Odd, don't know where he went but he sure wasn't in the field. Nothing else seen or heard in the turkey department after that.
> 
> So far i've seen atleast 7 different longbeards and 6 jakes...in 6 outings, haven't seen a tom with a hen or even heard one yet.


The first day was a wash up here because of the gale force winds so this past saturday was the first time I carried a gun.I went out just to listen a couple of mornings before work and herd one bird on the roost.We went in after that bird but ended up hearing another one gobbling a couple hundred yards off to the right.Thinking that may be the same bird I heard a couple days earlier,we decided to circle back around and set up on him.After getting set up another bird gobbled just a little closer.The two gobbled back and fourth so I just waited until I heard one pitch down.I didn't think they had any hens so I was pretty confident that we may actually kill a double.Unfortunately,when he hit the ground,my yelps were immediately answered by several hens,including one with a real bad attitude.I decided to get in a duel with her,hoping she'd bring the gobblers with her but she hung up just out of sight,scolding me the entire time.My son stayed put and I fell back about 60 yards,yelping and cutting to her as I walked away.I never had real good success having a gobbler follow a hen in but it was my only real choice at the moment.Usually the hens end up taking the gobbler in the opposite direction.To my surprise,when I moved back,she came in on a string but came in alone lol.The two gobblers and the rest of the hens just worked slowly away and eventually ended up in a spot where we couldn't hunt.Not a single peep the rest of the morning and then it was off to a ball game.I can hunt any morning but my son has to be at school by 7:20am so I haven't been out since.Just having a conversation with them is good enough for me.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*Congrats redlab!* Sometimes it so easy its over too quick.

*Doug*...Don't know where the hens are at...at the 3 spots i hunted so far, still haven't seen or heard one yet this season. Saw several tom's with hens by this time last season and had called in and killed one that followed a hen to me. Usually call in a few hens with gobblers every season. It's not just about killing them for me either, but i do enjoy being in the woods...the whole process that may lead up to it (a kill) and i do like to eat them. During a hunt last year i called in a flock with a longbeard in it and just watched them, in and out of range for nearly 2 hours before they moved on. Sometimes it is nice to just go out and know you could have killed one, but chose not to. 

*TODAY'S HUNT...* I took a #2 (hunters TP for x-mas came in handy again!) and should have filled my #2. My dad took off work and we went to the farm this morning. Beautiful day...saw the 4 jakes again but distantly...and some other birds that were so far away they mise well have been in china. Like saturday it seemed nothing was roosted on the farm today and they didn't roost anywhere near where they were on sturday either. No luck by 10 and we decided to go to another spot just down the road. The first setup yielded nothing but saw a few deer. Around 11:15 my dad and i met up and discussed options. Pack it in a bit early or try the other end of the property. 

I ended up near the other end of the property by 11:26 and started calling. At 11:42am i thought i heard a gobble but it was so far off i wasn't sure that's what i heard. A minute later i heard it for sure but couldn't tell where it was coming from. I gave out some loud very excited yelps and cutts on my box call. He soon boomed from maybe 150yds away...over on the neighbors across a good sized creek. Didn't take him long at all to cover that distance and after some more vocal exchanges he seemed to be right next to the creek. Then he went silent for a few minutes. I thought i don't have much time left...where you at? and i gave a couple calls. He had crossed the creek and was just out of sight to my right when he gobbled back. I soon heard him spittin'-n-drummin' and then saw him struttin his way to my right about 80yds out. I gave him a couple calls that re-adjusted his course and he was on his way.

*Here's the part where i needed a giant smack upside my head!* Never coming out of strut he closed to what i thought was about 50yds. Closing time in the back of my mind and nothing at all between us but air, i squeezed the trigger around 11:58am. Down he went...wheeled around...got back up and flew away! Insert expletives here. It's possible my guess wasn't that far off and i just had a poor pattern but he was a large bird and in strut which may have helped in my yardage miscalculation. Either way...it certainly wasn't my first rodeo but i made a rookie mistake. Had i waited another 30 sec's to a minute he should have been several yards closer at the least and still made the noon quitting time.:doh:

The good news is...i don't think i really hurt him (no blood,few feathers), while making sure he wasn't nearby crippled or wounded my dad said he gobbled twice back across the creek...still doesn't make me feel any better about though.
Plans to hunt there on saturday have already been made so maybe somebody will get another crack at him but i wouldn't count on it.

Going back out tomorrow morning for the 4th day in a row...but going back to my bike and hike in spot instead.


----------



## nicko

Congrats to the guys getting it done on those pea-brained birds. Not sure if i’m going to get a trip in up to Potter this month but if I do, i’m sure it will be a primer in turkey hunting folly and failure.


----------



## Billy H

redlab said:


> I had a great first week in the turkey woods and got both my tags filled ! Tag #1 was on the first Tuesday I heard this one gobble at 6 am and shot him at 6:28 he ran to the calls ! He had a 9" beard and 7/8" spurs !
> View attachment 6823039
> 
> 
> Tag #2 was filled on the first Friday morning when I heard him gobble at 5:28 am and I hurried to get within 80 yards of him and get my 2 hen decoys set up ! I gave some light cutts and soft yelps and then waited for him to fly down ! As I was waiting for him a bobcat stalked in on me at about 3' away in the back side of the lural bush I was sitting in against a tree ! I looked right by him at first then saw him standing there in half stride starring me down so I swung my gun to scare him away ! Then I saw the gobbler fly down with a hen so I cutt a couple times and here he comes with hen in tow. He strutted all the way into the decoys and I shot him at 6:37 and when I stood up to go get my bird there was the bobcat stalking in on my bird and I had to chase him off again ! He looked like a young cat ! Of all days to leave the camcorder at home ! (it was suppose to pour)
> View attachment 6823053
> View attachment 6823055


Nice job on those birds. I'm intrigued by your screen name "Redlab" . I just picked up an English Fox Red lab pup. They seem to be making a decent comeback.


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Congrats to everyone who has killed a gobbler so far!!!

I got a question to anybody that has been to the Hamburg Cabelas lately. I need a new pair of boots and was wondering if it is worth the trip. I have heard that it is primarily a clothing and fishing store now that Bass Pro has taken over. If they still have a good selection of boots I will make the trip over then. I'm looking for a boot like the Irish Setter Elk Tracker or something like that. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mathias

Damn good looking pup Billy!


----------



## jacobh

Cute pup Billy.... my sons bugging for a lab for a pheasant dog. I’m pushing for a pointer but he wants a lab pretty bad


----------



## nicko

3 Blade Rage said:


> Congrats to everyone who has killed a gobbler so far!!!
> 
> I got a question to anybody that has been to the Hamburg Cabelas lately. I need a new pair of boots and was wondering if it is worth the trip. I have heard that it is primarily a clothing and fishing store now that Bass Pro has taken over. If they still have a good selection of boots I will make the trip over then. I'm looking for a boot like the Irish Setter Elk Tracker or something like that. Thanks in advance.


 Not sure about their shoe and boot selection but don’t go there looking for camo or archery… You’ll end up disappointed.


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

nicko said:


> Not sure about their shoe and boot selection but don’t go there looking for camo or archery… You’ll end up disappointed.


Thanks Nicko. I was usually disappointed when I did go there in the past for archery anyway. It always seemed like whatever I was looking for they didn't have in stock.


----------



## redlab

Billy H said:


> Nice job on those birds. I'm intrigued by your screen name "Redlab" . I just picked up an English Fox Red lab pup. They seem to be making a decent comeback.
> 
> View attachment 6823487
> 
> 
> View attachment 6823491


Nice looking pup ! I breed red labs and have 4 of them and expecting a litter here around the 12th of this month !


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Damn good looking pup Billy!





jacobh said:


> Cute pup Billy.... my sons bugging for a lab for a pheasant dog. I’m pushing for a pointer but he wants a lab pretty bad


Thanks guys.



redlab said:


> Nice looking pup ! I breed red labs and have 4 of them and expecting a litter here around the 12th of this month !


That’s awesome. I’ve always had black and traditional yellows never one with the red coat. He seems to be very smart ,and basic obedience is coming easy for him. Of course I’ve already heard from a few that don’t know anything about labs that a red isn’t a real lab. LOL.


----------



## Billy H

I’ll add that we weren’t specifically looking for a red. We tragically lost one of our black labs in an accident and began the process of deciding what to do and weather or not and when to get another dog. We weren’t quite ready but for the heck of it I gave a breeder I used in the past a call to see if he had any planned litters. So happens he had a red litter a few weeks out till they were ready to go. I knew he had a beautiful red ***** and the father was also a beautiful red, both with solid pedigree. I made the drive and pulled the trigger. If it weren’t for that I would have most likely ended up with a black. Glad I went with the red. Anticipating watching him grow into a dog.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Congrats to the guys getting it done on those pea-brained birds. Not sure if i’m going to get a trip in up to Potter this month but if I do, i’m sure it will be a primer in turkey hunting folly and failure.


I've been out twice now. I've seen more turkeys in my neighborhood driving home from work than I have while hunting.


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> I’ll add that we weren’t specifically looking for a red. We tragically lost one of our black labs in an accident and began the process of deciding what to do and weather or not and when to get another dog. We weren’t quite ready but for the heck of it I gave a breeder I used in the past a call to see if he had any planned litters. So happens he had a red litter a few weeks out till they were ready to go. I knew he had a beautiful red ***** and the father was also a beautiful red, both with solid pedigree. I made the drive and pulled the trigger. If it weren’t for that I would have most likely ended up with a black. Glad I went with the red. Anticipating watching him grow into a dog.


I never even heard of a red lab until about a month ago when my kid's buddy got one.Really cool looking dog.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> I’ll add that we weren’t specifically looking for a red. We tragically lost one of our black labs in an accident and began the process of deciding what to do and weather or not and when to get another dog. We weren’t quite ready but for the heck of it I gave a breeder I used in the past a call to see if he had any planned litters. So happens he had a red litter a few weeks out till they were ready to go. I knew he had a beautiful red ***** and the father was also a beautiful red, both with solid pedigree. I made the drive and pulled the trigger. If it weren’t for that I would have most likely ended up with a black. Glad I went with the red. Anticipating watching him grow into a dog.


Gorgeous pup, should be fun, watching him grow....buddy just got a silver lab and it is gorgeous! Thought is was a massive Weimaraner pup without a docked tail...nope Silver Lab...pretty awesome. Looked them up and found its actually a variation of a Chocolate...pretty cool.

Good luck with him Billy! 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Pop finally got into some birds...had a decent bird coming into him yesterday until two hunters tried to cut across the field, actually run down the middle of it...they got about 1/2 through the field and the bird shut-up and that was it. Heard three different from roost and none past 9:00AM.

Worked a good one again this morning, had him strutting about 100yrds away through the woods. Darn thing circled him but never presented a reasonable shot, even with the 12-guage. It moved off and my Pop followed him, kept him gobbling until about 9:30, but nothing since.


Always a good sound





Joe


----------



## Mathias

Looking to hit my place up north next week and try my luck with the birds. Neighbor says it’s been slow.


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> I've been out twice now. I've seen more turkeys in my neighborhood driving home from work than I have while hunting.


This is an accurate summary of my entire turkey hunting career.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Pop finally got into some birds...had a decent bird coming into him yesterday until two hunters tried to cut across the field, actually run down the middle of it...they got about 1/2 through the field and the bird shut-up and that was it. Heard three different from roost and none past 9:00AM.
> 
> Worked a good one again this morning, had him strutting about 100yrds away through the woods. Darn thing circled him but never presented a reasonable shot, even with the 12-guage. It moved off and my Pop followed him, kept him gobbling until about 9:30, but nothing since.
> 
> 
> Always a good sound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


I hear more about other hunters messing up a turkey hunt than a hunt for deer. Turkey derangement syndrome?


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> Gorgeous pup, should be fun, watching him grow....buddy just got a silver lab and it is gorgeous! Thought is was a massive Weimaraner pup without a docked tail...nope Silver Lab...pretty awesome. Looked them up and found its actually a variation of a Chocolate...pretty cool.
> 
> Good luck with him Billy!
> 
> Joe


The silvers are a bit controversial. It is believed to have been crossed with wiemerinor ( sp) to get that washed out look. Geneticly it doesn't wash. Where as the reds are nothing more than a yellow with a red coat, something that has been common with the breed since the beginning. Actually the red coat and golden coats were more common with labs than the yellow we know today. The pale cream color was the rare one and people started to breed for that color. It has since come full circle and the reds are coming back. Redlab can probably explain it better than me. It's all genetics. 

That said my son had a silver and he was an awesome dog.


----------



## jacobh

Billy u training the pup for geese or pheasant or strictly a lap dog? I’m getting into pheasant. A buddy has 2 GSP and they’re great my son wants a lab though and I’m torn. I know labs are usually flushers but wanted opinions on how good of hunters they are. Labs I guess u can use pheasants and geese which is also helpful


----------



## 12-Ringer

There are some awesome pointing labs at M&M over in Jersey and a couple guys who specifically train them. They have several membership packages that are reasonable...pretty sure one is around $1500-$2000 and includes - bunch of birds, I think as many 40 that can be released for you throughout the year. 

Just sharing, not sure if you knew about it or not?

Joe


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Billy u training the pup for geese or pheasant or strictly a lap dog? I’m getting into pheasant. A buddy has 2 GSP and they’re great my son wants a lab though and I’m torn. I know labs are usually flushers but wanted opinions on how good of hunters they are. Labs I guess u can use pheasants and geese which is also helpful


Everyone's perspective is different in what they want out of a dog.I think it's tough to beat a good GSP in the field and it's a beautiful thing to watch but they aren't for everyone.In my experience,you have to really like dogs in order to tolerate one.If you like a dog in your face constantly,have the time to run them everyday and expect to hunt them a lot,a GSP is the perfect dog.Otherwise,if you want a family dog that occasionally hunts,a lab is probably a better choice.I have a GSP because we have some excellent places to hunt birds within a short drive so we hunt them a lot.I also like dogs and have the room so running her daily and putting up with her on my lap all night doesn't bother me.I would say she would be intolerable to live with if she didn't get to run as much as she does.I love the breed for my purposes but it's tough to beat a good lab as a family pet and good hunting buddy.Mine will retrieve in water but good luck getting her to sit still in a blind.You'd have to bring chlorophyll.I know some guys use them for waterfall but mine is strictly a field dog.I've hunted birds with some good labs but they were flushers.I've never hunted over a pointing lab.It's similar to turkeys hunting.Talking to the birds is all that I care about.I don't care about killing a turkey and I don't care about shooting a pheasant.There's just something about watching a dog catch a bird's scent,work it and then lock up on point.I can never get enough of that.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Neighbor up at camp caught this.I dont know anything about trout claims its a pretty good one.he was trying to tell me about the fish and i kept saying "ya congrats but did u hear any turkeys gobblin when u were fishing".


----------



## jacobh

Thanks guys yea I’m not set yet on one for sure wanted opinions. Joe never heard of that place but will check it out for sure. So $2000 is dog training and birds?


----------



## 138104

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Neighbor up at camp caught this.I dont know anything about trout claims its a pretty good one.he was trying to tell me about the fish and i kept saying "ya congrats but did u hear any turkeys gobblin when u were fishing".


Yeah, that is a big native brookie! With trout like that swimming around, who cares about turkeys...lol!


----------



## Billy H

jacobh said:


> Billy u training the pup for geese or pheasant or strictly a lap dog? I’m getting into pheasant. A buddy has 2 GSP and they’re great my son wants a lab though and I’m torn. I know labs are usually flushers but wanted opinions on how good of hunters they are. Labs I guess u can use pheasants and geese which is also helpful


Not much into pheasant hunting anymore. Waterfowl is more my game though my gear has been gathering dust. At 9 weeks I'm not sure how much retrieve drive this dog has just yet. If he does get some serious training it'll be waterfowl or sheds. If I was looking for a pheasant dog hands down I'd get a Springer.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> Thanks guys yea I’m not set yet on one for sure wanted opinions. Joe never heard of that place but will check it out for sure. So $2000 is dog training and birds?


No, not the training just membership and there are several membership packages, some that are for the range, some for the birds, some include birds, some don't...you can actually call ahead and request to hunt over some pointing labs and there are guys there who train dogs with this method. I went twice last year to check out....yes, you're shooting pen raised birds that were planted, but there are SEVERAL left over from each hunt that don't get killed...you can bring and work your own dogs or work with others. Not too many places were you can hunt birds that aren't penned raised these days...lots of contacts to AKC and NAVHDA events and other shoots. 

At time where in our SPORT where you're more likely to get ridiculed than respected, it was refreshing to be among so many like-minded, informed and experienced folks who are eager to help, especially when you roll up with your own dogs. SUPER respectful in the way hunters should be toward one another...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> Yeah, that is a big native brookie! With trout like that swimming around, who cares about turkeys...lol!


Perry...why would you think that was a native? Just curious...any fish that I'd assume was stocked and I know PA puts in some MONSTERS. Wondering if there is something tell-tale about that fish that I would miss?

Joe


----------



## dougell

I'm not sure where he caught it but I don't think Darren is too far from the Clarion river.If so,the Clarion has some big native browns but most native Brookies never get even close to that fat,even in bigger water.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Perry...why would you think that was a native? Just curious...any fish that I'd assume was stocked and I know PA puts in some MONSTERS. Wondering if there is something tell-tale about that fish that I would miss?
> 
> Joe


Hard to tell from the pic but you can usually tell a native from a stockie based on what shape the pectoral fin on the fish. Stockies normally have beat up and rough looking fins because of the crowded nature of the hatcheries. Also have heard a people discuss the color of the spots, more red = native and more orange= stockie. Personally I think its a great fish and congrats to the guy whether stockie or native.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I hope my question wasn’t misinterpreted, that’s a great fish no matter what..,,I was just curious as to why someone would think it was a Native. I’ve never seen a native that big in Pennsylvania.

More like these....


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> Perry...why would you think that was a native? Just curious...any fish that I'd assume was stocked and I know PA puts in some MONSTERS. Wondering if there is something tell-tale about that fish that I would miss?
> 
> Joe


Solely based on color. In hindsight, it is probably a holdover due to size. The natives I caught at Hickory Run back in the late 80's were only about 7", but put up a heck of a fight!


----------



## yetihunter1

No misinterpretation, I didn't think you were bashing the fish or anything. Just sharing my little bit of knowledge and then acknowledging what I think is a great fish. Only seen them that big up north.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

dougell said:


> I'm not sure where he caught it but I don't think Darren is too far from the Clarion river.If so,the Clarion has some big native browns but most native Brookies never get even close to that fat,even in bigger water.


Our camp is about 1/2 mile from the Clarion,were in the bottom corner of forest co close to Jefferson and Elk counties.he has never mentioned fishing the clarion,ive heard him talk about Milestone and Salmon creek.


----------



## dougell

I don't know anything about milestone or salmon creeks but the Clarion has some big Browns.


----------



## jacobh

How do u have a website to that lab place for the life of me I can’t find it. Thanks


----------



## 12-Ringer

Not sure if you are asking me....it’s not a “lab place” but a club/preserve where a couple officers/members work red labs (as well as all sorts of pointing, flushing and retrieving breeds)

http://mmhunting.com/

Pretty cool place....

There is also Powderbourne....VERY nice, but I found some of the folks there a little more stuck on themselves as opposed to M&M. Could have been the day I went, I’m sure there are bad apples in both places as it’s the general nature of life......at Powderbourne I always felt like a paying guest...at M&M I often fet like “one of the guys”....if that makes sense.

Keep in mind I don’t have extensive experience at either.

https://www.powderbourne.com/


Joe


----------



## AjPUNISHER

The creek that ran along my grandparents house always had a few wild browns in it...didn't catch near as many brookies and even less rainbows but they were there. Caught a few large browns and brookies between 16-22"s over the many years i fished it but not that often. Always thought a wild trout fought harder, were harder to catch and had considerably better color then stockies usually did.


Went to my bike and hike spot this morning for the third time this week, turkey hunting. On my mountain bike and traveling with a bit of speed, thank god, and saw something white and out of place in front of me. I was on it and damn near ran over it before i saw it and figured out what it was. As i passed it, it turned it's ass towards me, don't know if it sprayed but i wasn't hanging around to find out. Would have been a helluva way to start the morning!

Made it to my destination by 5:30 and never heard a gobble from either area they had roosted on monday or tuesday. Nearing 6am, i still hadn't heard anything and moved on to sit a spot i see them often. It was a damn near dead calm wind this morning till about 6:15, when it started going from near calm...to 5-10 and then would gust 15-20+mph. What the hell...only called for 5-10mph today. I just sat, watched and listened (no calling) till 7:54am when i heard my first gobble of the day...probably not much over 100yds away from me. I waited almost 5 minutes and then called...he hammered back immediately, now about 100yds to my left. After several minutes i didn't see him and he didn't gobble again. I called again but got silence...he finally gobbled again at 8:19 a bit past me and further away...right after, another bird that i didn't know was there started putting and flew, having come in quietly behind me. Never got a good look at it but things went south from there...i soon saw why he probably wasn't talking much and saw my first hens of the season. 2 of them walked past me softly clucking and looking around. Didn't see or hear the tom again. Don't know if he had more hens or where he went from there but he didn't follow the 2 i saw.

By 10am i was getting tired of the wind and headed home early. Heard 2 gobbles, saw 4 turkey, 5 deer and a skunk...and that's how my morning went.

Don't know if i'm gonna try it again tomorrow or take a break with the weather forecasted. T-storms with gusty winds and possible hail sound interesting.


----------



## redlab

Billy H said:


> The silvers are a bit controversial. It is believed to have been crossed with wiemerinor ( sp) to get that washed out look. Geneticly it doesn't wash. Where as the reds are nothing more than a yellow with a red coat, something that has been common with the breed since the beginning. Actually the red coat and golden coats were more common with labs than the yellow we know today. The pale cream color was the rare one and people started to breed for that color. It has since come full circle and the reds are coming back. Redlab can probably explain it better than me. It's all genetics.
> 
> That said my son had a silver and he was an awesome dog.


Billy you are correct about the gene thing ! The silver is actually a chocolate with a dilute gene in there DNA and has nothing to do with weimeriners ! The Red is actually a yellow with a certain gene in it ! I believe its the E gene that causes the red coat !
All of my dogs are waterfowl dogs and I also use them for shed hunting !! Here is my gang !


----------



## Billy H

redlab said:


> Billy you are correct about the gene thing ! The silver is actually a chocolate with a dilute gene in there DNA and has nothing to do with weimeriners ! The Red is actually a yellow with a certain gene in it ! I believe its the E gene that causes the red coat !
> All of my dogs are waterfowl dogs and I also use them for shed hunting !! Here is my gang !
> View attachment 6824251


Great looking dogs and thanks for the clarification on the silvers. I had three labs at the same time for a couple of years once. We went through some dog food.


----------



## Billy H




----------



## jacobh

Thanks Joe yea my auto correct messed that all up. I go with my uncle and buddy now to pheasant valley farm in Heidelberg. Nice place and love watching the dogs work. Thanks for the website





12-Ringer said:


> Not sure if you are asking me....it’s not a “lab place” but a club/preserve where a couple officers/members work red labs (as well as all sorts of pointing, flushing and retrieving breeds)
> 
> http://mmhunting.com/
> 
> Pretty cool place....
> 
> There is also Powderbourne....VERY nice, but I found some of the folks there a little more stuck on themselves as opposed to M&M. Could have been the day I went, I’m sure there are bad apples in both places as it’s the general nature of life......at Powderbourne I always felt like a paying guest...at M&M I often fet like “one of the guys”....if that makes sense.
> 
> Keep in mind I don’t have extensive experience at either.
> 
> https://www.powderbourne.com/
> 
> 
> Joe


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> There is also Powderbourne....VERY nice, but I found some of the folks there a little more stuck on themselves as opposed to M&M. Could have been the day I went, I’m sure there are bad apples in both places as it’s the general nature of life......at Powderbourne I always felt like a paying guest...at M&M I often fet like “one of the guys”....if that makes sense.
> 
> Keep in mind I don’t have extensive experience at either.
> 
> https://www.powderbourne.com/
> 
> 
> Joe


My son lives a few properties down from powderbourne. We never hunted the live birds there but have shot some skeet. Last time there a husband and wife were waiting while we tried to shoot a round and the guy was unbearable with his constant unwanted lousy advise. Even after politely telling him we were fine he didn’t let up. Sucked the fun right out of the outing. It was so bad we packed it in and left before we were halfway done. Not that it’s that way every time. That’s been a few years and we haven’t been back. Much better experience making the drive to Lehigh sporting or the Wednesday night trap shoots at branch valley. 

Escaped pheasants from powderbourne wander through my sons place pretty often.


----------



## vonfoust

redlab said:


> Billy you are correct about the gene thing ! The silver is actually a chocolate with a dilute gene in there DNA and has nothing to do with weimeriners ! The Red is actually a yellow with a certain gene in it ! I believe its the E gene that causes the red coat !
> All of my dogs are waterfowl dogs and I also use them for shed hunting !! Here is my gang !
> View attachment 6824251


That I believe. BUT, I have also seen some claimed as 'silver labs' that looked very much the part of a lab, with blue eyes??!!. From teh Labrador Retriever Club website:
_
Frances O Smith, DVM, PhD Chair, Labrador Retriever Club, Inc. Genetics Committee

It is the opinion of the Labrador Retriever Club, Inc., the American Kennel Club Parent Club for the breed, that a “silver” Labrador is not a purebred Labrador retriever. The pet owning public is being duped into believing that animals with this dilute coat color are desirable, purebred and rare and, therefore, warrant special notoriety or a premium purchase price.

Over the past few years a limited number of breeders have advertised and sold dogs they represent to be purebred Labrador Retrievers with a dilute or gray coat color—hence the term “silver labs.” The AKC has accepted some of these “silver labs” for registration. Apparently, the rationale for this decision is that the silver coat color is a shade of chocolate. Interestingly, the original breeders of “silver” Labradors were also involved in the Weimaraner breed. Although we cannot conclusively prove that the silver Labrador is a product of crossbreeding the Weimaraner to a Labrador, there is good evidence in scientific literature indicating that the Labrador has never been identified as carrying the dilute gene “dd.” The Weimaraner is the only known breed in which the universality of “dd” is a characteristic._

Edit: I'm not arguing, just information to be careful about for everyone. Choose a reputable breeder is all.


----------



## 12-Ringer

redlab said:


> Billy you are correct about the gene thing ! The silver is actually a chocolate with a dilute gene in there DNA and has nothing to do with weimeriners ! The Red is actually a yellow with a certain gene in it ! I believe its the E gene that causes the red coat !
> All of my dogs are waterfowl dogs and I also use them for shed hunting !! Here is my gang !
> View attachment 6824251


Holy Mackerel...I hope your a Chewy.com exclusive card member...that is some pack you've go there...gorgeous dogs. Curious, they related? Also curious what you feed them and what flea/tick preventative you use. I'm always picking the brains of sporting dog owners...

We've settled on Victor Hi-Pro Plus and NextGuard. We've had great result with the food, energy, coat, eyes, etc...and have yet to experience anything other than a dead tick or two in their beds. 

Joe


----------



## dougell

I was on the lookout for a lab for a few years but it seemed like most I knew who had them,had hip problems.Are there breeders out there that have some sort of a guarantee on hips?I just like their personalities and think they make great family dogs.


----------



## dougell

We live in a tick invested hell hole.I just use a seresto collar that I replace every 6 mo and have the dog vaccinated against lymes.My dog is running through the weeds daily and I've never picked a flea or tick off her.


----------



## Billy H

I would not even consider nextgaurd for my dogs. My son gave his perfectly healthy dog the stuff in the morning by the end of the day he was stone cold dead. Way too much of a coincidence for me to take the chance. But that’s just me, tons of dogs do fine with it. I’ll deal with the PIA frontline.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> I was on the lookout for a lab for a few years but it seemed like most I knew who had them,had hip problems.Are there breeders out there that have some sort of a guarantee on hips?I just like their personalities and think they make great family dogs.


I got 36 months hips and eyes. Most will give 24 months. There's research out there showing some differing things as well. Some point to running them too hard too soon as pups and steps too often too early as well.


----------



## vonfoust

Billy H said:


> View attachment 6824315


Nice looking pack you got there Billy. Gonna have to take another picture with the pup now


----------



## Billy H

vonfoust said:


> Nice looking pack you got there Billy. Gonna have to take another picture with the pup now


The yellow American died of old age at 12 years old. The one with the blue collar broke all the rules chased a deer off our place down through the woods out into the road and got killed by a car last month. Dead deer and dead dog. The driver never stopped. We have very limited traffic and the odds were slim he’d get hit but he did. Never had a dog run into the road all the years we’ve been here. The one time they did that happened. Unreal. Still have the English in the middle.


----------



## vonfoust

Sorry to hear that. I've got a 12 year old that I just noticed is losing weight over the last couple of weeks, eating the same. Not a good sign and he already has laryngeal paralysis. Warned the wife this morning.


----------



## dougell

That's awful Billy.


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> I got 36 months hips and eyes. Most will give 24 months. There's research out there showing some differing things as well. Some point to running them too hard too soon as pups and steps too often too early as well.


That's fine I guess but what happens when you have a dog develop hip problems once you get attached to them?I really like labs but that always shied me away from getting one.I realize any dog can have problems but I can't stand to see a dog or a kid have physical issues.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> That's fine I guess but what happens when you have a dog develop hip problems once you get attached to them?I really like labs but that always shied me away from getting one.I realize any dog can have problems but I can't stand to see a dog or a kid have physical issues.


I get it, was a concern of mine as well. I'd be 'stuck' because there's no way my family is giving up that dog and I'm only allowed to have so many. I spend a lot of time looking. Starting now and I'm not buying for at least another two years. That's also why a breeder should let you see and hunt over their older dogs. Most good ones will. Pit stop in WI this year:wink:

(My belief is with the reputable breeders it is overblown. The labs became too popular and too many people saw profit.)


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> I would not even consider nextgaurd for my dogs. My son gave his perfectly healthy dog the stuff in the morning by the end of the day he was stone cold dead. Way too much of a coincidence for me to take the chance. But that’s just me, tons of dogs do fine with it. I’ll deal with the PIA frontline.


Damn, I remember hearing you share that story before, but couldn't remember the product that caused it...do you know if it was a very prescribed dosage or an over-the-counter from like a Pet Smart or something of the sort. I've heard there is a difference, but who really knows.

Ever have an issue with FL...we were using it, but our female broke into a terrible rash around the site, lost her hair, raised skin, red as a tomato, and she whined for a week and we spent a good deal of time and $$ treating it...

We started with the Soresto, but our dogs are in too close contact with us all of the time..in fact there was a WWF battle royal last night with my 16 year old son and both the pups, my son lost...most of the precautions with Soresto involve direct contact with humans, even more specifically kids. I do have one for each that when were out in the field I'll put it on them, but when we get back home they go back into a vacuum sealed bag until the next trip.

Also curious if any of you guys run pet insurance...we did a ton of research and settled with Healthy Paws...what a GOD SEND...you hit a $250 deductible pretty quick at the vet, especially with emergencies. We have the plan were we are reimbursed 80%, after deductible for allowable expenses. Healthy Paws offers the widest range of allowable expenses, none cover preventative stuff like heartguard, flea/tick etc...that offer a reasonable monthly fee, but when Fawn had a thorn literally go through her foot (in through the pad, out through the top of her foot) , the bill was around $600, we paid the entire bill and were reimbursed $280. Keep in mind the first $250 we needed to pay as the YEARLY deductible as we hadn't had any claims for her in the year. Our deductible is a little less $39 a month, but we have one of the more comprehensive packages. Later that year she hurt her leg pretty good jumping off the pier at the shore. We waited a couple days, but she wasn't putting any weight on it...that vet bill was around $750 for xrays, mri's, etc..we were reimbursed $600, the process is super simple and fast.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

A problem with shorthairs hips is their tail-docking...ever watch a shorthair work..there is no denying they're on a bird as their tail goes bananas...shorthairs whose tails are docked too short end up with an entire rear-end going bananas, as opposed to just the tail...there are MANY who believe this contributes to pre-mature hip issues. Many of top the GSP hunting breeders are now docking their tails longer for this reason. 

A guy I know just got back from Indiana, he and his wife drove up to get their latest addition, its there 4th GSP, Trixi...her tail is about 8" long. The breeder he used shared the same sentiment with him when he asked about the tail. I knew I read about it a couple times in the NAVHDA publications, as well as, Sporting Dog Journal, but I was (and to be honest) still am a little skeptical about it. I do know both Storm and Fawan's tails clearly indicate when they're on a bird, there's no denying that...makes people who don't know what's going on, laugh "look at his tail"...

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

I go round and round on the tick stuff. Back to Soresto for right now, decide again in September. I've done Frontline but seemed to be less effective over time, done Nextguard, Bravecto etc. I do one for awhile, get worried, do another, repeat.


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> I get it, was a concern of mine as well. I'd be 'stuck' because there's no way my family is giving up that dog and I'm only allowed to have so many. I spend a lot of time looking. Starting now and I'm not buying for at least another two years. That's also why a breeder should let you see and hunt over their older dogs. Most good ones will. Pit stop in WI this year:wink:
> 
> (My belief is with the reputable breeders it is overblown. The labs became too popular and too many people saw profit.)



I know you're in the western part of the State...if you're considering a GSP, do yourself a favor and connect with Jim Mariani - great guy, knows is dogs...
https://sites.google.com/site/marianikennels/

We had an awesome Mariani pup waiting for us, when Fawn came into our life through an unexpected event. Jim couldn't have been more happy for us and there were ZERO issues with deposits and details of that sort. Never met him in person, but felt like I knew him for year as we were waiting on one of his pups. 

Joe


----------



## dougell

Our dog's nickname in wiggly butt.You can tell with 100% certainty when she hits a bird's scent just by watching her butt.Right before she locks down on point,she'll always do a few head bob's with her nose up in the air and crouch down like some sort of cat.Every now and then my son get's caught with his thumb up his butt.I constantly have to remind him to read the dog and trust her.I like all bird dogs but I can watch a GSP work all day long.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> .I like all bird dogs but I can watch a GSP work all day long.


It is awesome watching them work...my previous male would literally fall over if he was running and hit a scent...he would lock up instantly and depending on how fast he was moving at the time would leave skid marks and even stumble...one buddy described it as it looked like he got hit in the face with a 2x4. The best dog I ever owned...may never find one quite like him again...I guess that's sort of the draw...they all have a their own personalities...sure can't wait for Storm to grow out of this stupid boy puppy phase...almost broke his neck chasing robins around the yard yesterday.


----------



## 12-Ringer

My brother and uncle joined my Pop up in camp in Potter and had an exciting morning...it was raining, but my brother and uncle went out anyway...my Pop had set a blind in advance so they had shelter if they wanted it...they fired up a few birds who continued to use the terrain to escape a head full of lead. My Pop joined the other two around 10, when the rain stopped and they basically set up in a triangle pattern with about 1/4 mile between each...the birds committed to my Pop, called them to within 30 yards (4 longbeards and 15 hens) hens came into the woods, the Toms were reluctant...he took a shot at 30 yards, rolled the bird over and then it promptly got up ran a few yards and gobbled again. Yes, the others split and while my Unlce and kid brother continued to hear them, they didn't see them again after the shot.

Seemed like a pretty exciting morning. 

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> I know you're in the western part of the State...if you're considering a GSP, do yourself a favor and connect with Jim Mariani - great guy, knows is dogs...
> https://sites.google.com/site/marianikennels/
> 
> We had an awesome Mariani pup waiting for us, when Fawn came into our life through an unexpected event. Jim couldn't have been more happy for us and there were ZERO issues with deposits and details of that sort. Never met him in person, but felt like I knew him for year as we were waiting on one of his pups.
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe. I'm not heading towards the 'dark side' of pointerdom yet but always have friends looking. Will send this one along, he's not far from us.


----------



## nicko

Sorry to hear about how you lost your dog Billy. Absolutely terrible and heartbreaking I’m sure. 

I do recall you giving a big thumbs down to nexguard. Fortunately we have been lucky with it, it works well, and our golden has had no adverse reactions. I guess you just never know the way a dogs body is going to react to some of these medications and applications. When our dog was less the. 1 -year-old, she got a new oral medication that the vet rolled out instead of a vaccination. She lost her appetite that night and threw up for a couple days… The vet actually covered the bill when we had to bring her back to get treatment and medication to override what that new oral medication did to her.


----------



## dougell

It's nice to see so many people who really dig their dogs.I think the way a person treats a dog,says a lot about them.


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> It's nice to see so many people who really dig their dogs.I think the way a person treats a dog,says a lot about them.


Could not agree more.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> That's fine I guess but what happens when you have a dog develop hip problems once you get attached to them?I really like labs but that always shied me away from getting one.I realize any dog can have problems but I can't stand to see a dog or a kid have physical issues.


 Our first golden was a great hunter… Five times the hunter I ever was on birds. By the time she hit 10 years old, her back legs betrayed her. arthritis set in, and I had to retire her from hunting. We got almost 7 more years out of her which is unheard of for a golden… Almost 17… Went about two years between getting another dog. I was hoping this one would be another hunting dog but she’s just too skittish with noises. Now we just have an expensive pet but she makes us laugh and smile every day.


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> Sorry to hear about how you lost your dog Billy. Absolutely terrible and heartbreaking I’m sure.


Yeah it was pretty bad. That dog was attached to my wife BIG TIME. My grandkids also all loved that dog a lot.


----------



## Mathias

My neighbor has a Fox Red lab coming in July from somewhere out near State College. Before Billy referenced them, I never knew they were legit. I love a lab with traditional conformation, not the leggy Field trial version.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Sorry guys don't have much to contribute on hunting dogs, I have a Shiba inu and she's purely family dog but the best I've ever had. 

On turkey hunting

Last week I spent 3 mornings before work playing the game, I was playing chess the bird was playing turkey. You know the game where they do the same thing but different and always seem one step ahead even though they don't even know your chasing them. I fell in look with the deep rattle of his gobble but morning 1 and 2 he escaped on to private without a shot. Morning 3 I went to get in tight and over shot him setting up with him 30yds to my behind me. He flew down on my off hand side and with no chance to turn immediately identified me as not supposed to be there and boogied. 2 of the 3 mornings I heard 2 other birds on the opposite ridge I'll chase this week. 

Saturday I had my wife out again, after a few faint gobbles we slid out a logging road toward it and hit an owl hoot and this bird hammers from the bunch above us and I had a pretty good idea what tree he was in. I set her up about 80yds backed up another 50 and fed him some calls and he ate it up. Slid back to the tree with her and never made another call but he continued to gobble strong, after flying down he hung up for just a few minutes on his bench gobbling hard before I started to giving him some conversation. He was about as hot as a gobbler can get and was giving me multiple gobbles to any call. He quickly worked down the bench and appeared at the top of the ridge above us in full strut. He strutted back and forth behind a downed tree and of course chose the long way around which put other trees in his way and we lost sight of him a bit as he worked his way gobbling around some dead falls slowly circling in behind us. Eventually he appeared in strut at 30yds but now completely obstructed from my wife's view. If anyone has ever experienced a turkey gobbling with such urgency and such a close distance you can hear his feathers rattle you know it's a special moment in the woods. Now inside 25 she gets a small but clear lane with not much more room to twist around the tree she took the shot. The bird twirled over backwards but quickly got his composer ran out to 30 and stood there. I jumped up through my gun up and (no reddot) not being primarily shooter I had forgotten to even turn it on. I watched him picking up and fly clear to the next mountain. 

We got 2 other birds throughout the morning but both had hens and drifted off. 

We took a drive and looked at some land for sale in NY, it was a nice piece but the neighboring property turned out to be a lease for a hunt club which is off putting. I did call a tom with natural voice calling into 35yds while walking it, that was a first.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

I chased a bird around Wednesday and Friday all morning. I should have killed him both days but setup too quickly and couldn't coax him into my setup. I let my brother hunt him Saturday since it was the last day he'll be able to get out this season. He said he gobbled 180 times on the roost, several times he hyperventilated and ran out of air while trying to keep gobbling. He couldn't resist anything and ran the 75 yards to him at 0600. 20.5 lbs, 10" beard and 1" spurs.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

TauntoHawk said:


> If anyone has ever experienced a turkey gobbling with such urgency and such a close distance you can hear his feathers rattle you know it's a special moment in the woods.


Hell yeah it is...feeling like your hat is going to fly off your head when they really hammer it from that close is awesome.

Saturday, me and my dad went back to the property i rolled the bird at just prior to noon on wednesday. 2, maybe different 3 birds spread out and gobbling from the roost across the creek. 2 of them didn't say much at all, 2-3 gobbles a piece at most. One tom gobbled 20-30 times and as soon as i heard him i thought he sounded an awful lot like the bird i shot at. He flew down around 6:15 and i didn't hear him again until 6:44-6:52 when he gobbled 3 more times but noticeably further away and down stream. About 7am, my dad had moved over to keep an eye on the field next to us and saw a gobbler standing in the corner, staring towards where i was calling from. He thought he seemed interested but never came any closer before walking away.

Around 10am we went to the farm up the road and hunted till noon, didn't hear or see a turkey. Just about always atleast see a few on the neighbors but not this time. Was a beautiful day though...and saw my first buck of the season, just starting to y.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Did the bike 'n' hike spot this morning. Saw 3 deer and 2 skunks, a bit disappointing but not a turkey heard or seen. Think we've had quite enough rain for the last 4 days in a row too!

Good news...the tick numbers must be rather low, been hunting in 3 places so far and haven't had any on me. Anyone else seeing many of them?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Cousin hunted in Hickory Run last weekend and he and his buddy were covered with ticks

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Waiting on an evening cruiser...


----------



## 12-Ringer

Covered 9-miles today to the point where I am set-up now. Been set at this spot since 4:50pm...birds been in those cut beans regularly, not so far tonight.

Some of escapades today are detailed on the Predators Gone Wild thread...

Here are a few highlights...

























































The yote/bear cub encounter this morning was nuts...check out that other thread.

Did call 2-different lonely hens into within 10 feet. They sure can make a racket when they’re out looking. If you didn’t know better you’d think it was a hunter walking/calling.

Was 35 when I went out this morning and the temps are defiantly on the way back down again. Winds picking up as well. The plan was to stay out here until 7:40ish then make the mile or so loop with the owl/yote calls trying to pick one out for the AM..

BTW...I’m in Potter County 

Good luck to anyone else getting out 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Yes the Fawn was alive...just blinking his eyes and licking his lips


----------



## AjPUNISHER

My dad's had a few on him (ticks) but not very many. I wear a leafy suit that was 'treated' last season...so maybe it's still somehow repelling them. Rose geranium oil for the ticks and citronella for mosquito's.


----------



## Mathias

I hunted this afternoon until it began to rain again. I was happy to hear a grouse drumming nearby.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Did i mention i was tired of rain.

Heard 2, maybe 3 gobbler's this morning...had one gobbling pretty hard and it seemed he was coming my way. Then a t-storm rolled in...the thunder and drizzle had no effect on his mood until it started raining rather hard for 15-20 minutes. When the storm passed so had his mojo. Hunted till noon in the same area and never heard another gobble. 9 deer seen today, 3 so close i may have been able to spit on them.


----------



## Mathias

No birds seen or heard today. But sunrise was pretty sweet


----------



## PAbigbear

I love this time of the year. Moved this young woodcock and it's siblings off the road today.








Saw these cubs on Friday.


----------



## Mathias

Awesome pics!


----------



## Billy H

This little dude (Tucker) is coming along. For a ten week old he continues to surprise me. Pretty happy with him.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just when you think you’re far enough off of any reasonable access point that you might actually be stepping on grounds that no human has ventured across, BAM.....


----------



## adr1601

12-Ringer said:


> Just when you think you’re far enough off of any reasonable access point that you might actually be stepping on grounds that no human has ventured across, BAM.....


If your in PA you need to get that thought out of your head.


----------



## 12-Ringer

adr1601 said:


> If your in PA you need to get that thought out of your head.


I am a dreamer....I bet there are some spots like that up here in Potter County. I was 2.5 miles off the nearest road at the bottom of a hollow where I wish I had had a parachute and could have just jumped to the bottom. Sometimes walking down is worse for me than walking up...

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Just when you think you’re far enough off of any reasonable access point that you might actually be stepping on grounds that no human has ventured across, BAM.....


Is that on Gameland Joe? Screw in steps?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Not game land, but open for public...yes screw ins


----------



## adr1601

12-Ringer said:


> I am a dreamer....I bet there are some spots like that up here in Potter County. I was 2.5 miles off the nearest road at the bottom of a hollow where I wish I had had a parachute and could have just jumped to the bottom. Sometimes walking down is worse for me than walking up...
> 
> Joe


I wish you were correct but unfortunately your kidding yourself to think it. Just last Sat. we found seven stands or atleast parts of old ones. I'll bet I found 20 last spring.
I've been surprised where I've found trail cams and mineral blocks. 
A few years ago I was coming up a steep side after a rifle doe kill and spotted something. After enough time out there you start to notice thing out of place. A snapped trig, cut branch, or mark on a tree. 
View attachment 6829257
View attachment 6829261

Best one was when I was sitting in my climber and I looked over at a tree near by and saw the cut branch 20' up.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I hear ya’ almost like wildlife CSI...it amazing what you notice that others, who don’t spend time in the woods, would walk right past..

Joe


----------



## adr1601

12-Ringer said:


> I hear ya’ almost like wildlife CSI...it amazing what you notice that others, who don’t spend time in the woods, would walk right past..
> 
> Joe


The seismic test from 10 or so years ago really opened the forest in a lot of areas. It's just now growing shut in areas.


----------



## weldermike70

My Wayne County PA archery turkey from a few weeks ago on the opener. I was hunting by dads where I grew up hunting. I love PA.


----------



## nicko

I saw a turkey… My trip is a success.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

12-Ringer said:


> Just when you think you’re far enough off of any reasonable access point that you might actually be stepping on grounds that no human has ventured across, BAM.....





adr1601 said:


> If your in PA you need to get that thought out of your head.


My thoughts exactly!



12-Ringer said:


> I am a dreamer....I bet there are some spots like that up here in Potter County. I was 2.5 miles off the nearest road at the bottom of a hollow where I wish I had had a parachute and could have just jumped to the bottom. Sometimes walking down is worse for me than walking up...
> 
> Joe


I know what youre saying there...and with all the rain we been having the hills are a bit slippery. If i do alot of walking my knees start to disagree with me going down steep hills.



weldermike70 said:


> My Wayne County PA archery turkey from a few weeks ago on the opener. I was hunting by dads where I grew up hunting. I love PA.
> View attachment 6829265


Think i saw the thread you had for this. Congrats!


Todays bike 'n' hike turkey hunt. Walked right into a silent gobbler on the roost in a spot 'they' hadn't roosted in so far this season. Maybe 60-80yds on the bank above and shock gobbled at me as i was walking below him, still a good 20-30 minutes before flydown but light enough to have definitely seen me. I sat down, covered up, watched and listened...after nearly 20 minutes, he never flew out or gobbled again. I toyed with the idea of calling to him but chose not too, got up and kept going to my original destination...once there i heard the same gobbler from yesterday but roosted a bit further down the hill. Couldn't get any closer then about 200yds...he flew down and headed to exactly where he was yesterday. Gobbling his azz off for an hour, and opposite to yesterday, never budged an inch my way. 10 minutes after i quit calling so did he. A long hike later, i reacquired him only to have him return to the same spot he had been in earlier and gobbled for just over another 2 hours. At one point i backed off, calling as i walked away, then went silent and went back to where i had been sitting...that didn't work either but then he started traveling a bit and went where i could have more of a chance. Still gobbling as he went i got up and started another hike, and i do mean a hike, by the time i got where i last heard him he had quit gobbling again. I setup and stayed there for almost 2 hours and never heard him again before i threw in the towel.

I think he's the same bird that came in with the other 2 i couldn't get the clean 30yd shot at early in week 2. Been close one more time since and had him going 3 other days since then. He's got one of those distinct high pitched gobbles that sounds like a dog barking when near the limit of being heard. I'm surprised someone or something hasn't killed him yet as he's one of the most vocal birds i've ever heard on and off the roost. I'll be back after him next week. My pops was already saying last saturday that this might be the first season he don't get a bird for awhile. I think it's been a more difficult season so far but it aint over till it's over.

Good luck tomorrow to those still at it...


----------



## nicko

Could not buy a gobble, cluck, or yelp all day. Saw two turkeys both at least 100 yards off and bolted like they were stuck with a hot poker once they saw me.


----------



## nicko

Got set up in a 7 acre field by 5 AM. Set up the decoy, did some light calling. Heard two really distant gobbles but not responding to my calls… Got up by six and took a walk around To call and try to drum something up…Circle back to the top of the 7 acre field about 6:30....hit some yelps, and a bird took off running out the middle of the field… Sigh.... I knew I should’ve gone fishing instead .... just another chapter in my turkey hunting follies. 

I’m too impatient for turkey hunting.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Tuesday I hiked close to 2mi back into one of my favorite public land turkey roosts and it was a little more open then I remembered. Looks like they had just started a major cut job. Heard a few distant gobbles nothing to work with close to the cutting. 

The weather for Wednesday was looking just fantastic on the forecast so I took the day off work drove down to Maryland Tuesday night with my father, threw my sleeping bag in the bed of the truck to grab 4hrs of sleep he stayed in the cab. Forecasted low was 44 but it dropped to 36 and felt like deer season when I woke up. 

Morning started slow for me, heard 3 distant gobbles and by the time i closed some ground I couldn't locate the bird again. My father heard a bird burning it down across a river on the roost so we backed out and went around on the only bridge, after 2 hours we located the bird... He had crossed the river and was now on the side we had started the morning on (palm to face). We run and gunned a few more hours before reversing our course from the morning back to our original side of the river. He went towards the last location we had heard the vocal bird from and I was going to loop all the way back to where I had heard the few am gobbles from. It had gotten breezy throughout the day so I circled in low through creek bottoms instead of on top the ridges to cut the wind some and found a nice protected flat between two ridge lines after a maybe 1.5 miles. I made 2 unanswered calls and sat down. I was chalking my box call an let out a little Yelp series to check the grip and a bird hammers maybe 175yds out up on the one ridge top. I gave it 2min and called again he immediately answered closer. Another 2min pause and I caught a glimpse of him fast walking across the top, I called again when he was out of sight hoping to turn him down hill with no response. I little pause and I try again and he rattles the trees with a gobble, he's on the flat right in front of me down on an old road bed that dips down just enough I couldn't see him. He comes over the bank searching hard he's at 40 but coming straight on and quickly duck behind 2 large oaks as I get my gun up he's got 1 deadfalls to clear and he'll be in the wide open at 30 max. As he came out in shifted ever so slightly to make sure my barrel was clear of a sapping. I'm guessing a bird that's survived the last 4 weeks of public land hunters is wired a little "tight" he locked onto that tiny movement putted twice and started to run the way he came behind those 2 oaks. I could just hear his feet in the leaves I clucked sharply back at him and I heard him slow to a walk and he veered out from behind the trees to have one last look and met a 20ga load of tungsten super shot. 

I poured 5 days and 55 miles of hunting/scouting into Maryland and the birds gave 100% to their survival. To come away with a nice cagy 3yr old Tom and notch a bird in my 5th state for public land turkeys I couldn't ask for more. Really took my time coming out trying to soak in the place and time that I had left there. Really a beautiful place









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

Nice job Taunto!

Filled tag #2 this morning. I went running and gunning on my bike last evening trying to more or less get one roosted for this morning. Just about back to my truck at dark I decided to hoot one more time and one hammers back. A restless night was in store. I tried to get in tight and got setup by 430. He let out his first gobble exactly where I thought he'd be, about 70 yards away. He gobbled 132 more times and finally pitched down at 625. I was pinned down and couldn't move and was cramping bad so I gave him one real light tree call. After he hit the ground he strutted back and forth for a about 20 minutes. Finally had him coming for me and he must have caught me moving and bugged out a bit. I lost sight if him for a bit and caught him fast walking down over the bench at the edge of 20 gauge range. A couple cutts to get him pop his up was all it took to get a clear shot and drop the hammer. 18 pounds, 8 3/4" beard, 1" spurs


----------



## nicko

Congrats taunto and big bear.


----------



## TauntoHawk

PAbigbear said:


> Nice job Taunto!
> 
> Filled tag #2 this morning. I went running and gunning on my bike last evening trying to more or less get one roosted for this morning. Just about back to my truck at dark I decided to hoot one more time and one hammers back. A restless night was in store. I tried to get in tight and got setup by 430. He let out his first gobble exactly where I thought he'd be, about 70 yards away. He gobbled 132 more times and finally pitched down at 625. I was pinned down and couldn't move and was cramping bad so I gave him one real light tree call. After he hit the ground he strutted back and forth for a about 20 minutes. Finally had him coming for me and he must have caught me moving and bugged out a bit. I lost sight if him for a bit and caught him fast walking down over the bench at the edge of 20 gauge range. A couple cutts to get him pop his up was all it took to get a clear shot and drop the hammer. 18 pounds, 8 3/4" beard, 1" spurs
> 
> View attachment 6829899


Fantastic, those little 20s are the the perfect turkey gun when you toting them for miles. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

nicko said:


> Got set up in a 7 acre field by 5 AM. Set up the decoy, did some light calling. Heard two really distant gobbles but not responding to my calls… Got up by six and took a walk around To call and try to drum something up…Circle back to the top of the 7 acre field about 6:30....hit some yelps, and a bird took off running out the middle of the field… Sigh.... I knew I should’ve gone fishing instead .... just another chapter in my turkey hunting follies.
> 
> I’m too impatient for turkey hunting.


Haha we sit and wait for days in deer season but 30min in one spot during turkey season might as well be an eternity. I hear ya 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Just saw that Pa raised total tag allowances to 5 per person instead of 3 to combat cwd


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats on the birds guys, so far they’re winning the battle with me...been after them since 6:30 Tuesday night..best opportunity was today around 10:00 when I fired up an big ole Tom...he closed from about 175 yards in less than 10-minutes belting 8-9 gobble sequences (some double and triple gobbles). 

I had positioned my kid brother (42) to watch the entire edge and when this tom slipped by me he sounded as if he was heading straight to my brother and he was a nervous as a cat in a dog pound as he’s never killed a bird, in fact never seen one strutting while hunting.

Something happened and the tom circled behind my brother never presenting a shot. 

That was pretty exciting...set-up now on the edge of the freshly turned and fertilized field that borders a regular roosting site. Three hens out in the manure picking, no longboards...YET....

Joe


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*Congrats on the birds guys!*

Hit 3 spots today...saw some deer and a possum in the first 2 spots but dead otherwise. Spot #3...2 hens, 4 jakes and 3 longbeards seen. I knew i had one of them out ahead of me but he wasn't answering anything at all...until i gobbled at him. When i first heard him i thought *whoa*, that sounded odd. *If a turkey smoked 2 packs a day, i envisioned it sounding like he did*:mg:*!* About 2 minutes later he answered some jake yelps and was less then 100yds out. He closed to about 60yds and never got any closer. Down over the bank he went and gobbled close to 20 times from the same spot over the next 30 minutes, from about 80yds away, with mostly just enough gobbling to let me know he was still there. Nothing i did from then on changed his disposition and he eventually went silent and drifted away.

13 hunts in pa thus far and my #2 still eludes me. Since #1, i passed on a shot, took a shot that was further then i thought and had 5 close calls that could have went either way. Hunted more often this season and put in more mileage then i typically 'had' to, but that's my own fault. I've knocked over a few in the last days of the season so i'm reasonably sure i'm going to have atleast one more quality oppurtunity...if the wheels on my bus don't fall off first.


----------



## Billy H

Spotted lanternfly. For the guys in the southeast we have all seen them. While on stand I’ve seen as much as hundreds of them on one tree alone. They are literally everywhere. Now PSU has developed a plan to stop the spread but anyone that has seen these things know that it is an exercise in futility. Apparently they like to lay eggs on vehicles. They will soon be in the whole state. Reminds me of the emerald ash borer. For you guys outside the zone keep your eyes peeled for this thing.

https://extension.psu.edu/does-your-business-need-a-spotted-lanternfly-permit


----------



## Mathias

Seen any of the nymph’s yet Billy?
I saw a bit on the news one evening where they identified something, maybe a fungus, in Berks Co that kills them?


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Seen any of the nymph’s yet Billy?
> I saw a bit on the news one evening where they identified something, maybe a fungus, in Berks Co that kills them?


Have not see any. I did hear about that fungus, so there is hope that these pest can be stopped.


----------



## nicko

My parents are up in Berks. The lanternflys were bad last year.

Just another bad import from China.


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Just another bad import from China.


When greed overtakes common sense....


----------



## 138104

Interesting move by the PGC.

https://lancasteronline.com/sports/...cle_442d8064-77ec-11e9-8a54-7beeddea6852.html


----------



## adr1601

I don't turkey hunt, but was woke Sat. morning to two gobblers going at it outside our tent. Peaked outside the tent just to see a head running off through the ferns. 
This morning a hen and an owl woke us again outside the tent as they went back and forth.


----------



## adr1601

All this talk of Potter co.
View attachment 6830805


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> Interesting move by the PGC.
> 
> https://lancasteronline.com/sports/...cle_442d8064-77ec-11e9-8a54-7beeddea6852.html


Maybe the PGC could listen to the hunters, or biologist rather than hang thier hopes on a TV hunter that exploits our resources for personal gain. 

I already don’t like this guys idea of having other outdoor groups paying fees to use public land. That will only open a huge can of worms that will not be good for hunters.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I'm not sure what to think about the PGC hiring Matt. Like what was said in the article...i don't think land to hunt is necessarily the issue. Why have over 100,000+ hunters quit hunting in the last ten years, money...time? If it's a time to go issue, maybe the commission should wait to see how the saturday opener of buck season pans out and the future inclusion of sunday hunting before doing anything more 'radical'. 

I don't see hunter numbers resurging with recruitment if youths and other people new to hunting don't know where to start or have no one to take them in the first place.

Like Billy said...paying for something you previously used for free isn't generally a very good idea and will likely lead to other issues not considered. I used to use photobucket, but no longer do for that reason. Also, trying to get fewer people to cover the drop in revenue, by paying more money...is not going to recruit nearly as many new people or help to keep those already involved, still involved.


----------



## vonfoust

Billy H said:


> This little dude (Tucker) is coming along. For a ten week old he continues to surprise me. Pretty happy with him.
> 
> View attachment 6829013


I see mischief. Love that pic Billy, fun times.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Just saw that Pa raised total tag allowances to 5 per person instead of 3 to combat cwd


Where did you see that?I've been waiting for some CWD updates and haven't seen any.

Congrats on the birds.


----------



## jacobh

Came up on my google highlights. I’ll see if I can find it again


----------



## Mathias

Tucker looks great!

So did last nights light show


----------



## jlh42581

I think right around my generation will be the last true hardcore hunters in mass. Youll have some but it will never be like this again. The internet has changed everything when it comes to peoples lives. Hunting 3 deer per square mile isnt fun to a kid.

Those of us who have kids MIGHT have one turn out to be hardcore into hunting. Theres a million other things to do now other than hunt. I give it 20 more years and theyll be begging people to take tags in every state. Those left will have more game to hunt than they know what to do with, most of it will prob need managed by private industry.

The swing has been.... Everyone hunts (start ->90s) to Hunting isnt cool (90s->2005) to Hunting is cool cause its organic and you get it yourself -> (2005 -> 2020) ... the last swing will be hunting isnt cool because of liberal ideas and its not fast paced enough to be entertaining.

Its pessimistic monday!


----------



## Billy H

AjPUNISHER said:


> Like Billy said...paying for something you previously used for free isn't generally a very good idea and will likely lead to other issues not considered. I used to use photobucket, but no longer do for that reason. Also, trying to get fewer people to cover the drop in revenue, by paying more money...is not going to recruit nearly as many new people or help to keep those already involved, still involved.


My thinking is that the hikers and mountain bikers etc, not to mention the tree hugger type groups . If they end up sharing in the cost with say a permit or the like, it will give them a sense of entitlement. Next thing you know portions will be no hunting, and you might as well forget Sunday hunting.


----------



## dougell

jlh42581 said:


> I think right around my generation will be the last true hardcore hunters in mass. Youll have some but it will never be like this again. The internet has changed everything when it comes to peoples lives. Hunting 3 deer per square mile isnt fun to a kid.
> 
> Those of us who have kids MIGHT have one turn out to be hardcore into hunting. Theres a million other things to do now other than hunt. I give it 20 more years and theyll be begging people to take tags in every state. Those left will have more game to hunt than they know what to do with, most of it will prob need managed by private industry.
> 
> The swing has been.... Everyone hunts (start ->90s) to Hunting isnt cool (90s->2005) to Hunting is cool cause its organic and you get it yourself -> (2005 -> 2020) ... the last swing will be hunting isnt cool because of liberal ideas and its not fast paced enough to be entertaining.
> 
> Its pessimistic monday!


There's lot's of reasons why kids aren't hunting but the lack of game isn't one of them.There's no reason anyone would have to take a kid hunting where there's only 3 dpsm.Society and demographics has changed and there's nothing the PGC can do to make that change.


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> My thinking is that the hikers and mountain bikers etc, not to mention the tree hugger type groups . If they end up sharing in the cost with say a permit or the like, it will give them a sense of entitlement. Next thing you know portions will be no hunting, and you might as well forget Sunday hunting.


I don't disagree with you but in all actuality,how much say to hunters get now?They're constantly complaining about roads being gated and if the PGC doesn't want them open,they tell the hunters to go pound sand.I still agree with you but just out of principal,not actual fear that they'll get a voice.


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> I don't disagree with you but in all actuality,how much say to hunters get now?They're constantly complaining about roads being gated and if the PGC doesn't want them open,they tell the hunters to go pound sand.I still agree with you but just out of principal,not actual fear that they'll get a voice.


Sadly your right about hunters not having much say.


----------



## nicko

I can’t see hiring this guy to pump up the hunting ranks and get everybody energized resulting in much. I could be wrong but people got out of hunting for a reason. Could be loss of hunting land, no time, lost interest, etc. Ppromoting a mentoring program… no harm in trying, just not sure how much Impact it will have in recruiting new hunters. I think most people if they’re going to get into hunting would prefer to go out with somebody they know and are familiar with versus a stranger.


----------



## nicko

I can’t see hiring this guy to pump up the hunting ranks and get everybody energized resulting in much. I could be wrong but people got out of hunting for a reason. Could be loss of hunting land, no time, lost interest, etc. Ppromoting a mentoring program… no harm in trying, just not sure how much Impact it will have in recruiting new hunters. I think most people if they’re going to get into hunting would prefer to go out with somebody they know and are familiar with versus a stranger. 

I think part of the reason hunting numbers are down is because people in general have gotten lazy. There is more public land available to hunt on in the state of Pennsylvania than you could ever hunt in your lifetime. But for most people, it’s going to be a drive and spending time getting to understand and know the land. I think a lot just don’t want to do that anymore. They’d rather look at their phone and surf the Internet.


----------



## jacobh

Numbers are down because there’s no place to hunt anymore. And where u can there’s a on of guys hunting it


----------



## bowhuntercoop

jacobh said:


> Numbers are down because there’s no place to hunt anymore. And where u can there’s a on of guys hunting it


I drove up from South Carolina last year and hunted a week and didn’t see another bowhunter. Gotta be willing to put the miles on scouting and be willing to travel. Parts of center, Clinton, lycoming, Bradford, etc all those center and northern counties you can get lost and have more land to yourself then you think. I will be back again this fall to chase another mtn buck down. I love the challenge. I agree with nicko it’s people being lazy and a generational thing. Can’t remember the last time one of my friends wanted to hike back a mile or few and shoot a deer, cape it and pack it out.


----------



## dougell

I'm sure that's the case in the SE part of the state but Numbers are way down in the NC part of the state where there's more land than you can every hunt in a lifetime and you'll never see another soul.The baby boomers are dying off and kids just have no connection to the outdoors anymore.Other than on youth pheasant day,I can't remember the last time I actually saw a youth hunter in the woods.A local sportman's club leases 350 acres up hear and made it into a youth pheasant area open to any kid 16 or under.They raise and stock 750 birds per year on it.We didn't hunt it all this past season but went quite a bit last year when we were training a pup because there's birds all over the place.Very rarely did we see anyone hunting and when we did,it was the same few people over and over.This is a very rural area with a strong hunting heritage.My son has very few friends who hunt more than just the first day of buck for a few hours.In our case,you can't blame it on lack of land,lack of game or lack of opportunities.There's just a flat out lack of interest.I grew up in Wyoming county right on the 3b/3c border.When I was a kid,town was flooded with out of state hunters the weekend after Thanksgiving.We hunted up there this past year on the first saturday and never saw a person and never heard a single shot other than the ones we took.Hunting dying and it's not unique to Pa.


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Numbers are down because there’s no place to hunt anymore. And where u can there’s a on of guys hunting it


Scott, I would say if the only land that somebody has hunted is private and local land, and the property goes away either through development or denial of permission, those are the hunters that are getting out of the game. We don’t have a huge amount of public land in our area but there is enough that if you get out there in put your time in, you can find areas that you have yourself at certain times of the season. You just have to get a feel for how the public land gets used and plan your hunts accordingly to coincide with the times hunter pressure is at its lowest. Getting upstate, huge vast tracts of public land. If someone is up for the challenge and the adventure, there is plenty of hunting to be had in PA.

There is a piece of public land up in Potter we hunted one gun season after we lost our permission on private lands. It sucked with all the other hunters but that’s gun season. But the land looked great and I would love to get back up and bow hunt it in the earlier season before gun season.

Our Potter County lease has 65 members paying, and somewhere around 2000+ acres of huntable land. There are times I go up there and feel like I have the entire property to myself. I see no other cars, no ATVs, and no hunters. Even when I do see them there are very few of them during archery. When we get up there for the second week of gun, even the first Saturday there is very little hunting traffic. By Monday and Tuesday the second week, nobody but us. Somebody might roll in around 4 o’clock in the afternoon to hunt the last bit of light but nobody’s putting full days in like we are of walking it the way we do. I have regularly seen guys during gun season simply drive around in their cars or ATVs and hunt from their ATVs.

The hunting population has simply gotten lazy.


----------



## 138104

jacobh said:


> Numbers are down because there’s no place to hunt anymore. And where u can there’s a on of guys hunting it


There are over 4.2 million acres of public land open to hunters in PA. You just need to think outside of SEPA and understand that access will continue to decrease in that area due to urban sprawl. I bet within a 2 hr drive, you could find plenty of public land with great opportunities and some elbow room.


----------



## jacobh

But all the deer are here lol


----------



## 138104

jacobh said:


> But all the deer are here lol


You are hopeless.


----------



## Mathias

jacobh said:


> But all the deer are here lol


Except Limerick, no, deer there.


----------



## jacobh

No Matt they’re everywhere just ask anyone who dosent live there


----------



## jacobh

Perry u see the lol it was a joke relax


----------



## jacobh

Before anyone else gets butt hurt back to the lantern flies then. No joking allowed


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> No Matt they’re everywhere just ask anyone who dosent live there


A deer behind every tree Scott. 

There really are some people who think that. Based on length of seasons and tag allocations, it's easy to see where that perception comes from.


----------



## jacobh

No Nick be serious people can’t joke when u bash Pa years ago. Please get back to Lantern flies


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> No Nick be serious people can’t joke when u bash Pa years ago. Please get back to Lantern flies


Ha ha! 

Seriously, PA has a lot of hunting opportunity available if somebody is willing to put in the time. It's out there.


----------



## Mathias

Some things never change here :sad:


----------



## jacobh

I agree my LOL was meant as a joke but I guess things can’t be taken back. If I’m gonna drive 2 hrs I’m headed south.


----------



## adr1601

A lot of talk about travelling North to hunt the larger tracks of public land like it's the solution to the problem (if you really believe there's a problem). 
How many people really want to drive that far to hunt Deer? Not to mention the logistics of finding room and board. Or the cost of gas and rooms. 
Sure guys on AT spend thousands on leases, but the masses want to hunt private land close to home. How many young hunter are you gonna recruit if he has to walk miles in the dark only to be lucky to see a squirrel.


----------



## nicko

adr1601 said:


> A lot of talk about travelling North to hunt the larger tracks of public land like it's the solution to the problem (if you really believe there's a problem).
> How many people really want to drive that far to hunt Deer? Not to mention the logistics of finding room and board. Or the cost of gas and rooms.
> Sure guys on AT spend thousands on leases, but the masses want to hunt private land close to home. How many young hunter are you gonna recruit if he has to walk miles in the dark only to be lucky to see a squirrel.


If access to local private land is lost and somebody refuses to hunt local public land, what other options are you left with? It's either.....

A - get in your car and drive
B - give up on hunting

And, hunting is not just deer hunting. There are a lot of other hunting opportunities that can expose young hunters to action and a chance for hunting success. But if it all comes down to being able to hunt local or not at all, the choice is up to the individual.


----------



## Mathias

it’s there, just requires effort, a dying trait.


----------



## yetihunter1

I find it funny that guys focus mainly on getting the youth into hunting as the main way for hunter recruitment. While I am all for it, I think the main target should be young adults in their early to mid 20s who are interested but have never gone. While taking a kid is great you are introducing a new person to a sport that can't go without a mentor, so that limits them to when the mentor goes or wants to take them, and the hunting has a large upfront cost related to gear that most kids can't afford. By focusing on a young adults you have someone who has a full time job (more likely than a kid atleast) so they can afford the gear and can learn from a mentor but still go on there own without someone holding their hand. 

Also, while PA does have a lot of public land when introducing people to a hunting it is easier to get the hook in if they have an exciting or atleast engaging first hunt. You want the hunting bug to bite them hard. Putting them in a place where they see limited deer or sit in crappy conditions for the first hunt or two is not going to be conducive to getting them to continue on their own. For example, I took a new hunter out for his first hunts ever this past November. He came for a week, and for half that week it rained but we still hunted. Had some great hunts, deer under the stand (spikers) and lots of rutting activity but I don't think I will ever get him to hunt consistently because he was so wet and cold those first times. He had fun, but the only way he will go out is if I take him and the weather is perfect. 

I agree hunting takes effort but we first need to show new hunters why they should put the effort in. What makes it so special to us and why pushing yourself further brings so much more reward from the hunt.


----------



## dougell

I couldn't even imagine how hard it would be to live in an urban type enviroment,with limited places to hunt and keep a kid or anyone interested.As more areas once huntable in those areas are lost,it will be impossible.It's a losing battle and it's not unigue to Pa.I would be bored stiff if I were limited to a few small chunks of property.It's easy to say you should travel because that's what everyone else had to do 50 years ago.It isn't that simple today.Kids have far too many distractions and just picking up and traveling every weekend isn't practical.I live where I hunt and it's not easy for me to get my kid out as often as we like.Because of weather and sports,my son has been out two morning all of spring gobbler season.If all he did was hunt,we'd have more time but he plays sports,races motorcross and likes to just hang out with his buddies riding and fishing.Point is,it's dying a pretty rapid death even in areas with plenty of un-crowed public land with plenty of hunting opportunities.Society has changed and I don't see it changing back anytime soon.For those who stick it out,the opportunities will be endless.

yeti,I believe some people are just born with the DNA in their blood to hunt and in those cases,you have to make them appreciate the outdoors at an early age and the earlier the better.They have to appreciate the outdoors and find a connection.Way too many people focus on easy and often success.They have to learn what it takes to be a good hunter and a good conservationist long before they even pull the trigger.Success is always sweeter when you earn success and that's especially true with hunting.The journey getting there is what's rewarding.The success is often just anti-climatic.Sticking a kid in a ground blind in a strutting zone with a set of decoys or over a private foodplot makes for a good facebook opportunity but what did the kid actually learn?Formulating a plan,letting the kid be involved in that plan and watching it come together is what makes them wanting to come back for more.Working a bird and repositioning on it several times before sealing the deal is exciting and that excitement is what makes them want to come back.Even if you don't kill anything,the adventure itself was fun.If you make it easy in the beginning,they focus strictly on the kill and they expect it to be easy every time.Once they have a few boring and unsuccessful hunts they lose interest.The older hunters who are still diehards today mostly hunted out of camps where they froze their butts off,slept in and had lower success rate then we do today.they did it then and still do it today because the entire experience was fun because of the challenge.That 4" spike was just icing on the cake.


----------



## vonfoust

I gotta wonder how much hunting I would have done as a teenager if I could have sat in my room and talk to girls all night.


----------



## nicko

If somebody wants to get a youth hunter or a first time hunter into some action right away, take them squirrel hunting. There is no shortage of them and with a shotgun, one could probably limit out more often than not. It doesn't just have to be about deer.


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> I gotta wonder how much hunting I would have done as a teenager if I could have sat in my room and talk to girls all night.


Girls terrified me at that age. The thought of awkwardly trying to talk with them would have driven me into the woods even more to avoid the embarrassment.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Girls terrified me at that age. The thought of awkwardly trying to talk with them would have driven me into the woods even more to avoid the embarrassment.


I should have said "TRY to talk to girls".


----------



## BowhunterT100

bowhuntercoop said:


> I drove up from South Carolina last year and hunted a week and didn’t see another bowhunter. Gotta be willing to put the miles on scouting and be willing to travel. Parts of center, Clinton, lycoming, Bradford, etc all those center and northern counties you can get lost and have more land to yourself then you think. I will be back again this fall to chase another mtn buck down. I love the challenge. I agree with nicko it’s people being lazy and a generational thing. Can’t remember the last time one of my friends wanted to hike back a mile or few and shoot a deer, cape it and pack it out.


Agreed^^^


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> I couldn't even imagine how hard it would be to live in an urban type enviroment,with limited places to hunt and keep a kid or anyone interested.As more areas once huntable in those areas are lost,it will be impossible.It's a losing battle and it's not unigue to Pa.I would be bored stiff if I were limited to a few small chunks of property.It's easy to say you should travel because that's what everyone else had to do 50 years ago.It isn't that simple today.Kids have far too many distractions and just picking up and traveling every weekend isn't practical.I live where I hunt and it's not easy for me to get my kid out as often as we like.Because of weather and sports,my son has been out two morning all of spring gobbler season.If all he did was hunt,we'd have more time but he plays sports,races motorcross and likes to just hang out with his buddies riding and fishing.Point is,it's dying a pretty rapid death even in areas with plenty of un-crowed public land with plenty of hunting opportunities.Society has changed and I don't see it changing back anytime soon.For those who stick it out,the opportunities will be endless.
> 
> yeti,I believe some people are just born with the DNA in their blood to hunt and in those cases,you have to make them appreciate the outdoors at an early age and the earlier the better.They have to appreciate the outdoors and find a connection.Way too many people focus on easy and often success.They have to learn what it takes to be a good hunter and a good conservationist long before they even pull the trigger.Success is always sweeter when you earn success and that's especially true with hunting.The journey getting there is what's rewarding.The success is often just anti-climatic.Sticking a kid in a ground blind in a strutting zone with a set of decoys or over a private foodplot makes for a good facebook opportunity but what did the kid actually learn?Formulating a plan,letting the kid be involved in that plan and watching it come together is what makes them wanting to come back for more.Working a bird and repositioning on it several times before sealing the deal is exciting and that excitement is what makes them want to come back.Even if you don't kill anything,the adventure itself was fun.If you make it easy in the beginning,they focus strictly on the kill and they expect it to be easy every time.Once they have a few boring and unsuccessful hunts they lose interest.The older hunters who are still diehards today mostly hunted out of camps where they froze their butts off,slept in and had lower success rate then we do today.they did it then and still do it today because the entire experience was fun because of the challenge.That 4" spike was just icing on the cake.


Dougell, I agree with you on many points but just because a person has the love of the outdoors in there DNA doesn't mean they will have access to it. For an example, I love the outdoors but I grew up in a family that wasn't into the outdoors. My dad took me hunting once when I was 10 for an hour, first time for both of us. It bored him so we never went again. Then sports, school, college took over and all my friends from those were not huge outdoors guys. Finally after I had moved out on my own and I had the money, time and didn't need the supervision I ventured out into outdoor sports starting with hiking, back packing, camping and finally hunting. My first hunt was at a friends families place in Lycoming (he doesn't hunt but his dad does and invited me because he knew I was interested). Beautiful day, cool and crisp and ended with a 5pt buck on the ground at 9am. I was hooked. After that is when I started to learn how much fun the chess game is when it comes to hunting as you describe above. 

I think for a kid you start them early and do everything you describe above (an exciting hunt doesn't mean a kill to me). I am all about getting more kids in the woods and plan on doing it with my son when he is old enough. For now he gets free rides on my back while we check trail cameras. But for increasing hunter recruitment I think we need to focus on early 20 yr olds similar to how I was, who just need that introduction they never had as a kid. They may have the fire but we just need to give them a spark to get in lit. I have been hunting less than 10yrs but I have already had success introducing 3 other hunters to the sport, two who are more weekend warrior types and one who is as nuts as I am about bowhunting. It just about finding that person and showing them that they can do it.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I primarily hunt private areas in columbia and luzerne counties. I've lost 3 quality spots in recent years but still have plenty of places to go...abundant gamelands nearby and access to more private areas i haven't set foot on in years. It stings losing a place you had history with but a place to go has never really been an issue for me. Not everyone has that kind of access...if the nearest area they have is a long drive to get to and they can only hunt once or twice a week...or even less, it's not hard to see why many would give up hunting. Couple that with maybe not seeing much game or having to pay for gas, lodging..etc...it could get expensive and not be very rewarding to keep doing.

Another one of the problems we have in our state are those who frown on how other's hunt. The size of the game taken and what weapon they used to take it. Whether they walked in a hundred yards...or miles. While sitting in a ground blind over decoys or a food plot isn't how i hunt, who am i to say it's wrong, it's still hunting.

It could be said that people are generally lazier now compared to 20 years ago but i know more people working longer hours at work then they used to. That within itself leads to less time to go and possibly feeling too tired to even want to go afterwards. Factor in the possibility of a long drive to hunt the nearest property...spending more cash...and the ambition to go could be almost non existent. It's been said that if you really like to do something, you make the time to do it, perhaps some of those individuals never put in the effort that some of us do in the first place or shared the same enthusiasm to do it?

I started my outdoor adventures at age 4, disappearing in the woods behind our house, by myself, for hours at a time. Couldn't tell you what i was doing but the love for the outdoors has always been with me. Didn't have this mentor stuff when i was a youth but my dad started taking me with him when i was 8yrs old. My in-law hunt's alot but his son has no interest in it all. Like many other kid's his age (now 16), it seems alot of them were predestined to have ipads, cellphones, laptops and game controllers in their hands. I don't see anything changing in that regard and hunter recruitment/participation will continue to slowly fall in the next decades.

I agree with yetihunter about getting more young adults involved. They are the future of hunting as well and may already have kids or will have that could be future hunters because they hunt. It would also be easier to mentor a young adult as most of us probably have extra gear they could borrow and no one will be out anything except time if they choose they don't want to do it. I also agree that if there first hunt(s) are in foul weather or not very eventful they may not want to do it again. Today's generation is taught to have instant gratification...and don't get me wrong, i do like things NOW as well, but hunting isn't one of them. If i went out and took the game i was after each and every-time there would be little challenge and it wouldn't be very rewarding.


----------



## dougell

The older I get,the more selfish and self-centered I've become.Prior to my son being old enough to hunt,I did mentor a few younger guys that are serious hunters today.Essentially what they did was over hunt and burn out the spits I took them tnce my son started to hunt,I focused strictly on him and I don't have the patience to deal with anyone else.


----------



## Mathias

First ones:


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> The older I get,the more selfish and self-centered I've become.Prior to my son being old enough to hunt,I did mentor a few younger guys that are serious hunters today.Essentially what they did was over hunt and burn out the spits I took them tnce my son started to hunt,I focused strictly on him and I don't have the patience to deal with anyone else.


Understand that, I do not hunt often with the three I helped get into it. They have their own spots and schedules and once they got into it formed their own style of hunting which wasn't always inline with mine. I'm not saying you need to make a hunting partner in your spitting image, just give a day or two and some phone calls to get someone started. We all know finding someone you like hunting with is harder than finding a wife....


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> First ones:
> View attachment 6831851


what is that? I have them on a chair on my patio.


----------



## Mathias

Lantern fly nymph


----------



## dougell

yetihunter1 said:


> Understand that, I do not hunt often with the three I helped get into it. They have their own spots and schedules and once they got into it formed their own style of hunting which wasn't always inline with mine. I'm not saying you need to make a hunting partner in your spitting image, just give a day or two and some phone calls to get someone started. We all know finding someone you like hunting with is harder than finding a wife....


I actually get more out of seeing other people be successful than myself and it never really bothered me until my son started to hunt.Once he started to hunt,my focus was 100% on him.I was lucky in the beginning because I had a couple buddies who liked to tag along and help.They would sit with him while I pushed deer.My one buddy could care less if he ever killed a deer so he enjoyed watching it happen.My other buddy thought it was cool for a year or two and then actually got kind of resentful.Most of the deer he killed were a direct result of my efforts and when he started killing less deer and my son started killing more,he got weird about it.I doubt I'll hunt like I once did when my son is on his own.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Girls terrified me at that age. The thought of awkwardly trying to talk with them would have driven me into the woods even more to avoid the embarrassment.


That’s because we actually had to talk to them...today they get to hide behind their screens...if that was an option when I was a teen I’m sure a few things would have been different.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Let’s be honest...it’s not just hunting that’s wasting away...it’s just about anything that requires effort and doesn’t include mass acknowledgement as a reward. Call it whatever you want but take minute a really think about it....the rare few who don’t require extrinsic rewards are the folks plugging along doing what they like regardless of others feelings and/or recognition. The masses need to be glorified for their work...find a guy under 30 who still changes his own oil, can repair his brakes, heck even changes a tire...nah, rather pay someone else to do it and sit there on their phones while it’s getting done.

I was up in Potter last week with intentions of being in camp myself the entire week. Didn’t bother me a bit, my wife, kids, brothers all thought I was nuts “ all the way up there by yourself for a week”...there was something a bit primal knowing you’re there alone. Turns out my Pop, kid brother and cousin all came up for the end of the week and it was cool to have that camp comradery, I got a little bit of both.

I mention that because I covered 34 miles in 4 days (and a couple hours Tuesday night when I got there). I found some spots where I’d NEVER shoot a deer unless it was a monster as getting it out would be a monumental task. Think a minute how hypocritical of a thought that is for me based on what I just said above. You see I really don’t think and never have really thought that I need extrinsic or external affirmation...but why would the size of the buck be a determining factor in whether or not I shoot a deer in that canyon vs. the cherry flat out back...I guess there must be a little need for affirmation???

FYI...I’ll be 47 this summer and am the first my generation..oldest of three boys, oldest of 24 first cousins. I’ve grown up giving the affirmation, often being saddled with “you know better” responsibilities for the whole clan...typical first child syndrome type of stuff...you can google it (haha)

As long as folks NEED a pat on the back for everything they do AND we hand out those pats for things that should be everyday responsibilities (making your bed, getting up and going to school, obeying parents, etc..)the less likely they will be to expel effort on other stuff...

Just my .02

Joe


----------



## dougell

Phones,computers, and video games have all turned our society into a bunch of attention seekers and reduced productivity levels to zero.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

12-Ringer said:


> "I found some spots where I’d NEVER shoot a deer unless it was a monster as getting it out would be a monumental task. Think a minute how hypocritical of a thought that is for me based on what I just said above. You see I really don’t think and never have really thought that I need extrinsic or external affirmation...but why would the size of the buck be a determining factor in whether or not I shoot a deer in that canyon vs. the cherry flat out back...I guess there must be a little need for affirmation???"


I don't see anything hypocritical about if you prefer to shoot mature deer. Self affirmation maybe, but not external. If it's a monster in the canyon, i take it and figure out how to get it out afterwards.
If the deer in both places you mentioned were equal then it would be a no brainer to shoot it in the flat out back cause it's an easier recovery. Plain and simple that would be smarter.:wink:

You make the trip to kansas every year to hunt large bucks right? I guess the question is...would you still try to kill older-larger bucks if there was no such thing as the internet or only you would know about it if you killed one?
If the answer is yes then you are obviously not doing it for any external affirmation.

Right now is spring turkey season, i haven't been making the hike i do...to kill a jake. I just wouldn't be satisfied with it and i've been of that mindset since well before i started using the internet. I have nothing against anybody that would take the jake, i'm just saying it's my choice...it's not, and wasn't influenced by social media or other people.

Myabe it's just me but i always thought my pay was my reward for a job well done...but it's never a bad thing in my mind for an employer to show some recognition, that your hard work is noticed and appreciated. 

I'll agree 'things' in general are on the decline. The digital age has certainly changed society as a whole, but i don't think it's so bad that many need a pat on the back for the everyday things they do, atleast i hope not! But many are conjoined to their phones or prefer to pay someone else to do what they could do themselves. Then again...i think about how our president behaves...the man clearly needs some kind of 'help'.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Got this bird friday morning at camp.flopped around in the wet grass so it doesnt look the best.walked out through an area i use to bowhunt 20 years ago found 7 rubs as big as my forearm and atleast 8-10 smaller ones all were in a very concentrated area looking forward to bowhunting that spot again


----------



## nicko

Congrats Darrin! 

Did you shoot that bird or drown it?


----------



## Billy H

Nicko, Don’t you hunt Mt. Penn? They found a dead guy up there today, gunshot.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> Congrats Darrin!
> 
> Did you shoot that bird or drown it?


Looks more like a PA swamp rooster than a mountain rooster Nick!


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Nicko, Don’t you hunt Mt. Penn? They found a dead guy up there today, gunshot.


Yep, that's the place. But a different section from where this occurred. This guy was found in the area that is around the Pagoda. 

https://www.wfmz.com/news/berks/rea...und-dead-off-trail-atop-mount-penn/1080123069


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats on the swamp chicken:wink:

Yesterday morning i heard 3...maybe 4 gobblers from the roost, had 1 come straight in quietly and run past me 3 times, just under 30yds at the closest but couldn't get a good look at him. The 4th time i called him back in he finally slowed down...and did some strutting. Ended up being a jake that gobbles like a big leaguer. Heard a shot prior to 11am from the property the talkative tommy hangs out on and think he may have been finally retired.

This morning i was wet from the knees down an hour before daylight thanks to the t-storm. Heard 2 birds from the roost, and like yesterday morning, they didn't talk much from the roost. Called 1 of them in a bit later in the morning and he went past me at 10-15yds ,looked like the same jake...again. Got another 1 going later in the morning, came in pretty close but i never saw him. Sounded a bit different then the jake had, but may have been him yet again...


----------



## davydtune

Congrats everyone that got birds  I've been on several this season just can't make it happen but then again turkey season is more for scouting for deer and putting up trail cams in new places for me :banana: I have a few killer looking spots for the upcoming season. One spot is just a tremendous find and it is one hell of a hike in to it but will be so worth it  I wont say anything more about it till I make a kill...…………….:zip:


----------



## davydtune

Anyone get a new bow? My shoulders are feeling damn good due to some exercises and lots of stretches so I think it's time for brand new bow for me :jam: Not real sure the exact one yet but leaning towards a Hoyt RX3 or a PSE Evoke. Have been seeing some nice deals on leftover 2018 RX1 and Hyperforces so may go that way


----------



## 138104

davydtune said:


> Anyone get a new bow? My shoulders are feeling damn good due to some exercises and lots of stretches so I think it's time for brand new bow for me :jam: Not real sure the exact one yet but leaning towards a Hoyt RX3 or a PSE Evoke. Have been seeing some nice deals on leftover 2018 RX1 and Hyperforces so may go that way


Check out the Elite Ritual series too. Very nice bows!


----------



## nicko

I’m planning on riding with my current stable of bows. There are newer models that I’m interested in but not enough to make me buy....yet


----------



## Mathias

Good couple days up north. Neighbors had their Memorial Day multi-day party, 4 new home brews on tap!
Couple hens in my fields/plots daily, good sign assuming there are nests nearby.
Sage flushed some grouse along driveway, first time in years I’ve seen grouse on property.
Saw one bear, a Bald Eagle and a pair of Orioles in the orchard.
Not one gobbler seen nor heard.
Another very wet year but the growth is pleasing.


----------



## nicko

Looks like a wooded oasis Matt. Very nice.


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Looks like a wooded oasis Matt. Very nice.


Get a 3C tag, come up for a hunt.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Get a 3C tag, come up for a hunt.


 Very generous offer Matt. Thanks for the invite.


----------



## Nukeshtr

No deer up north... 

Best to just stay at home.


----------



## cowdocdvm

Finally made it happen this afternoon! Was checking trail cams and took the gun and turkey call with. Was up on the mountain for 4 hours hiking scouting viewing pics and calling occasionally. On the way out I cut on the call half joking around. I got a gobble and could hardly believe it. Scrambled into position. Called 3 more times. Came running in.....God is good and today was such a blessing. Enjoying the beautiful PA mountains ....No place on this earth I’d rather be!


----------



## cowdocdvm




----------



## cowdocdvm




----------



## cowdocdvm




----------



## cowdocdvm

Sorry for the multiple pics of the same thing...don’t know what happened there. Anyhow it’s just a jake with a 5 inch beard....I’ll take it any day of the week. Grilled turkey breast for dinner tomorrow! Here is a pic of a buck that I’m curious to see his progression into fall....nice bases...


----------



## skinner2

davydtune said:


> Anyone get a new bow? My shoulders are feeling damn good due to some exercises and lots of stretches so I think it's time for brand new bow for me :jam: Not real sure the exact one yet but leaning towards a Hoyt RX3 or a PSE Evoke. Have been seeing some nice deals on leftover 2018 RX1 and Hyperforces so may go that way


May I ask what kind of exercises and stretches you are doing? My shoulder and elbow on my drawing arm has been hurting recently. Haven't been doing any shooting recently because of it . Feel free to send a PM if you prefer.


----------



## dougell

Saturday morning I ventured out for the 4th time this season.The weather and late friday and early sat morning baseball games have all thrown a monkey wrench into our season the last couple of years.I went to a new spot that I hadn't previously scouted.Jordan and I have killed birds there in the past at the end of the season so I figured I'd go in blind.I slept in a little because Jordan had a late bb game the night before.He was tired and had no confidence so I went out but got to where I wanted to be a little late.I sat and listened til about 6:15 and then decided to just take a walk,checking for sign.I hadn't gone 100 yards and I heard a distict gobble pretty far behind where I was just sitting.I quickly cut the distance and stopped about halfway there to get a better idea where the bird was.He gobbled again but was actually much further than I expected.I knew where he was gobbling from but it's a tough spot because there's multiple ravines that run in all direction.I closed the distance again and found a spot to set up.As I sat there,it was apparent that there were actually two gobblers strait ahead but not together.I started talking to them and they both started to come but hung up about 75 yards out.I gave them 10 minutes before calling again and a third gobbler hammered,not 40 yards away but off to the left and behind me.I sat there motionless and he started to cluck as he walked away.I repositioned around,yelped and he immediately answered and started to come back.A minute later I see a fan moving over a log and when he stepped out,I dropped him stone dead at 42 yards.It was 6:45 when he died and I heard the first gobble at 6:15.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats Doug...sure wish I could have raised one up in that way...just wasn't in the stars...the one I did fire up, I fired-up for my brother and I still don't know how he didn't connect?

Joe


----------



## dougell

Turkey hunting is hit or miss Joe.Some days they run right in and sometimes you can't find a gobble to save your life.It sure is worth waking up for when you find one that wants to come in gobbling and strutting.I haven't seen or heard a turkey within 2 miles of my house since the season started.Sunday morning I woke to gobbling in my front yard.I went to let the dog out and a big gobbler was strutting all by himself in my driveway.I didn't see any hens but he gobbled non-stop for probably 20 minutes.Yesterday morning at 8:30 I took the dog out for a run and was just sitting on a 4 wheeler in my lower field when I heard a gobble below my neighbors field.He gobbled hard until I rode back up to the house.Prior to that,I haven't heard or seen any near the house and I'm outside early every day.They were around before the season.Where they went and why they didn't gobble,I haven't a clue.


----------



## nicko

Damn birds!

Congrats Doug.


----------



## jlh42581

I heard two birds gobble the entire season. Getting hard to get on them local to me. So many clear cuts that you almost cant even get through to cover lots of ground. Wondering if theyre gonna completely run out of big woods soon.


----------



## nicko

Three days left in the 2018/19season… Then time to put the season and this thread to bed.

All in all, I would still say it was a good season… Started out tough locally with the EHD outbreak and the deer herd down here taking a hit before the season even began. Local hunting produced only what I could call one realistic opportunity but the right shot never presented itself. Hunting up north I had my chances but things just did not work out. This is the first season I’ve gone without dropping a deer in probably about 7-8 years. But I had fun and shared some good hunts and days in the woods with friends.


----------



## cowdocdvm

Well...3 more days left then it’s time for a new season and new thread:darkbeer:


----------



## fap1800

I'm giving it one last hurrah in NY on Friday since I wasn't able to get out at all since the beginning of the month. Turns out I had a few blocked arteries. Two caths and three stents later and I'm just starting to feel a bit better. This weekend I'm heading up to the family farm with the old man and other old heads to do some work (mostly supervise) as well as squeeze in a bit of turkey hunting on the last day.


----------



## vonfoust

Wow, good to hear you are up and about.


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> I'm giving it one last hurrah in NY on Friday since I wasn't able to get out at all since the beginning of the month. Turns out I had a few blocked arteries. Two caths and three stents later and I'm just starting to feel a bit better. This weekend I'm heading up to the family farm with the old man and other old heads to do some work (mostly supervise) as well as squeeze in a bit of turkey hunting on the last day.


Good to hear you caught it in time Colin.


----------



## fap1800

Thanks, Nick and Von. 10 years ago I probably would have just ignored it, but being a little older and having a family history I made sure to get it checked out. Shouldn't have tightness in your chest from mowing the lawn or going for a jog. I usually hibernate in the winter and don't do too much as far as exercise goes, but this feeling was different than the burn your lungs give you from being idle for a while.


----------



## TauntoHawk

fap1800 said:


> Thanks, Nick and Von. 10 years ago I probably would have just ignored it, but being a little older and having a family history I made sure to get it checked out. Shouldn't have tightness in your chest from mowing the lawn or going for a jog. I usually hibernate in the winter and don't do too much as far as exercise goes, but this feeling was different than the burn your lungs give you from being idle for a while.


Look after yourself and good luck this weekend 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

I got out Tuesday, I had said earlier one of my favored public spots got killed by logging starting up pretty much in the roost zone. so tuesday I was in the next best roost about 500yds from the week prior. 530 three birds light up and start gobbling strong I can hear a hen with them and they are jumping on every noise from her. I slide into perfect position and it's as good as it gets when 6am rolls around I hear a logging truck rolling in closer and closer and the birds went silent not long before I can hear voicings in the timber and 610 two chainsaws start up and begin to drop some serious sized trees just above the birds. Never saw a thing, those birds must have pitched off the hill to the next area code right off the limb.

With about mile left in my walk out it started to downpour. My hats still wet lol

I've got kid and work duties the next two ams so my season is closed.



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*Congrats to cowdoc and Doug!* May i ask what image host you're using Doug?
20 mornings out so far this season for me and counting...most i've ever been out by far. Have had a few close calls on longbeards but no shot opportunities at anything other then jakes since my error in yardage estimation.

*Good to hear fap and best of luck in NY!*

*Friday.* 2 gobblers roosted on the opposite bank from me in the ravine from hell. The same very vocal high pitched gobbling bird, that i passed the sketchy 30yd shot on early in week 2, was 1 of them. Apparently the shot i heard nearby earlier that same week wasn't at him? Windy as all hell Friday morning but the vocal bird was answering hard and everything i gave him for nearly 2 1/2 hours. Couldn't get at him where he was and he wouldn't budge...even after repositioning and trying some different tactics. Eventually he went quiet after i did and never showed. Seems to be adhering to an invisible line he won't cross as he expects the hen to do the leg work. 

*Saturday* my dad had to work till noon so i went to my bike and hike spot again. Same 2 birds roosted near where they were Friday morning. I never called to them on the roost and decided to see if i could cross the deep dark ravine from hell and get above them. It was getting a tad late but if they stayed in the roost even half as long as they had Friday morning i had plenty of time to do it. About 10-15 minutes into my hike...and almost to the same side of the bank they were on, i stopped to listen. Still heard them on the roost...and about 10 minutes later i was about 200yds or so from where i wanted to be when one of them double gobbled on the ground and was already on the move a solid distance from the roost...heading towards another property. No way in hell i was going be able to call him to where i was, let alone even be able to see him if he came my way in the jungle i was in. So i sat quiet and listened for quite a while before continuing on. Made it to where i had wanted to be and after sitting there a few minutes...heard a bird. I wasn't sure at first but coulda swore it came from the other side of the ravine i just came from! I did some calling and never heard a response from the bird(s) on my side but continued to hear a very occasional gobble from a bird on the side i came from. Later in the morning he seemed to gobble at one of my calls and was noticeably closer but never saw or heard him again.

Deer were on their feet that morning, saw 10 by 7:30am, and had 2 encounters at 15-20yds...including 2 buck. I watched them for 10-15 minutes before i remembered i had a camera. By the time i started taking pics i was too late to get a good pic of the larger buck... 
































*Later that same day, in the afternoon,* my dad and i headed up to the farm where we saw the 9 birds the previous saturday. I hadn't been blind calling for very long when a gobbler answered my calls. I immediately recognized the deep gobble of the same bird i had the encounter with the previous saturday. He was gobbling on a neighboring property and within a few minutes he had worked towards me but skirted his way across to the bank opposite of me. He gobbled even less then the last time i worked him and after a long silence...he gobbled again between me and my dad who was seated on the ridge about 250yds behind me. My dad tried to reposition on him and got closer...had he not tripped, who knows what may have happened. I don't know if he saw the bird just before or after the trip but my dad took a tumble after getting caught on what he thought was some barbed wire or 'something'. Thought he broke his wrist at first and did break the front sight on his gun (which he wasn't using since he had a scope). He regained his footing and saw the bird flying away low to the ground and shot at him at approx 40yds. The bird went down and he never saw it get up but upon looking for him found little evidence he did any more then minor damage. While searching, he went up a bank, only to see the bird run away out the top edge. The bird left him get 3/4 of the way near him before it even took off. He later showed me where he had shot from (more specifically what he tried to shoot through) and said he probably shouldn't have shot. It was rather thick from him to the bird from what i saw and for some reason he thought it was the last day and forced it.

What my dad actually tripped on...
















Fast forward to a bit later in the afternoon when i sat behind my dad and called in the same 4 jakes we saw on previous outings. This time he didn't pass...
Pops with his jake, sported an adults fan, 5" beard and weighed 15 pounds.








*Memorial Day Monday.* Back up at the farm for another go at him (deep gobbler) or one of the other 2 longbeards. I dropped a monster about 9am, it must have weighed around 2 pounds!:wink: Didn't see the deep tone gobbler till late in the morning. Didn't answer a call my dad made and when called to he stopped feeding and stood staring in the direction the calls came from. I watched him for almost hour, barely moving at ll once he was called to before he went into an over grown patch of jungle. Farmers started rock picking and disking the fields so we packed it in early...figure that bird was still in that little patch when we left.

*Tuesday.* Bike and hike spot, in a bit earlier in case a bird was roosted across that ravine so i had more time to move on it. Didn't hear a thing and shortly after 6am, it was drizzling. Put on my rain jacket and hunkered down next to a field to watch. Ended up falling asleep and when i woke the winds increased from near nothing to 10-20mph...and then it started raining harder. By 8:30 i had enough and decided the next/last 3 mornings looked better then the crap i was sitting in. Right after i got home it rained heavier and was glad i left when i did. Almost didn't go out at all and went back to bed instead, seems that would have been a smarter idea, but you never know...

*Today...Wednesday the 29th...* Rain on the hike in..yet again. Didn't hear any gobbling until near 7am. 3...maybe as many as 4 toms in 3 different directions. The subdued, but still most vocal bird heard was on the opposite side of the ravine in his cornfield, gobbling every now and again for atleast the next 3 hours. Heard a jake or 2 as well...and heard gobbling up until 10:45. Sat the same spot for 6 hours...calling basically just enough to let 'them' know i was still there, but nothing ever showed itself. Saw another buck and 4 doe. Headed home at 12:30 to catch up on some stuff...like mowing the grass. Half hour i got home the storm rolled in and rained heavy at times for the next 3 hours...so i didn't even get the grass mowed.

Back at it tomorrow and prepared to go to his side of the ravine. I can't go to the field he prefers, but being on his side of that ravine may make the difference...the way things been goin, he'll probably be gobbling in front of where i sat today.


----------



## nicko

Great pics and recap AJ. And congrats to you dad getting it done in the 9th inning.


----------



## davydtune

skinner2 said:


> May I ask what kind of exercises and stretches you are doing? My shoulder and elbow on my drawing arm has been hurting recently. Haven't been doing any shooting recently because of it . Feel free to send a PM if you prefer.


I just found some stretches and resistance band stuff on line and printed it out. I'll see if I can find the pages again and I'll PM you the links :wink:


----------



## davydtune

Perry24 said:


> Check out the Elite Ritual series too. Very nice bows!


I did and they are very nice  but I ended up getting the PSE Evoke 31, what and awesome bow  Buttery draw with a nice valley and it just sits in the hand. Once I get it all set up proper like I'll do a little review on it


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Filled my 2nd tag at 6:11 this morning, on my 21st hunt of the season, with the same bird i almost shot early in week 2. 

Had the alarm set for 3am, shut it off but luckily woke back up at 3:17. Another muggy, dreary and soaking wet morning. Hiked back almost to where i wanted to be, just before the insane ravine to have a listen first, with all intentions of heading over to the other side where he's been roosting. I was almost to that point when i heard a familiar high pitched gobble about 100yds away...on my side of the ravine. Good news indeed!

I setup and waited till 5:30...did some tree yelps and waited for him to gobble twice or more before answering back, trying to sound like a hen that just wasn't all that into him. He was gobbling very well...by 5:40 he had pitched to another tree and by 5:44 he was on the ground...but seemed to be heading the other way and into that damn ravine. You got be kidding me i thought! I gave out some yelps and immediately saw a hen coming my way...heading for a field off to my right and uttering some yelps so softly you would have been hard pressed to hear them beyond 50yds. I waited a few minutes hoping she had moved a bit further off, fearing being busted by her...and then called again. She answered with a cutt and yelp and seemed to be heading my way again but ended up never seeing or hearing her again. 

Around 5:55 the tom stopped talking until he gobbled again 8 minutes later at maybe 75yds. YES!...he's coming my way. Gave him 3 more series of yelps and zipped up...he went quiet for a few more minutes until i saw him coming in. I soon saw he wasn't alone but turned out to be the jake he often had with him. Didn't come in quite where i thought he was going to either, nothing new this season, and i was afraid to move enough to get the gun on him. When the tom was blocked by a tree i made the move as the only shooting lane i had left would be gone in a few more steps. Don't know if the tom saw some movement but he seemed to stop dead like he may have...but it was too late by that point and down he went at about 33yds.

Glad i had my canteen with ice-t in it this morning as i was sweating my ass off. Cleaned and soaked the edibles in a stream for a good half hour before i began the hour walk and bike ride back home...the meat still nice and cool by the time i got there.

Partially wet 18 pounds with a 10 1/4" beard...1 1/4 & 1 1/8 spurs. Not the 11th hour but was damn close enough. Glad i wasn't still out like i thought i might be this after...need more rain like we need another hole in our heads.


----------



## CBB

Congrats to all who got their birds. 

Did anyone else catch the DMAP allotments this year. 2F (warren county) seems pretty high. Lots of Natio al forest tags and an increase in all the local timber properties as well. Seems they are hell bent on herd reduction in 2F.


----------



## cowdocdvm

Congrats AJ!


----------



## PAbigbear

Congrats AJ! Got your monies worth out of that second tag.


----------



## TauntoHawk

My wife moved her schedule around so I could get out one last morning today, with the active logging now covering all of my primary areas I just kept pushing deeper about the 2mi mark at 5:45 I heard a gobble. He only gobbled one more time on the roost before flying down but once down he started warming up, but he seemed to have somewhere to be. He kept gobbling and covering ground as I tried to keep pace with him to not lose his location but couldn't get out in front or turn him around. After another half mile he set up shop on a narrow ridge with deep drainages on both sides. I tried to call him across and at the lowest point, i circled and got out on the ridge with him couldn't pull him down it, finally I got in the bottom and planned to come right up even with and crawl inside that 75-100yd bubble to see if he'd budge. Just as I was thinking I was about in perfect position I stepped on a bedded doe and she blasted off right at the bird bounding and snorting. As I peaked up on top the ridge I saw him almost have to jump out of the deers way and he immediately started putting and trotting off the other direction. I was already late and didn't have the time for him to settle down.

On the walk out I came across a hen and her poults just about stepped on them actually, I snapped a few quick pics there were 8-10 of them and quickly got out of their way so mom could join back up and hustle them off.

Good final hunt, 2hr match with a public land Tom, and met some perspective and future target turkeys.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Hmmmmmm.... Could it be the Pennsylvania game commission is not as strapped for cash as we were led to believe?

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.le...g-on-more-than-72-million.html?outputType=amp


----------



## dougell

Nice bird AJ.I just e-mail myself a picture from my phone and put it in a file.I wouldn't have any clue what host that is.Photography,Art and technology are not my strong suits.I'sd be happy living in the 1940's.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> Hmmmmmm.... Could it be the Pennsylvania game commission is not as strapped for cash as we were led to believe?
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.le...g-on-more-than-72-million.html?outputType=amp


I don't look at it that way.Most of that money has come in from gas leases and royalties.It's an influx of money that's not guaranteed from year to year.The fact that they show a surplus,is an indication of fiscal responsibility.


----------



## 138104

dougell said:


> I don't look at it that way.Most of that money has come in from gas leases and royalties.It's an influx of money that's not guaranteed from year to year.The fact that they show a surplus,is an indication of fiscal responsibility.


I would read the article. The $72MM surplus does not include gas royalties. I think the PGC has some explaining to do. That surplus could go towards habitat improvement and additional WCOs. Heck, they could fix the trail on SGL 141 so hikers can get to Glen Onoko Falls. Such a shame and disservice to PA hunters.


----------



## dougell

I did read the article.It didn't say anything about where the money came from.It mentioned a couple of escrow accounts from gas and oil but didn't say where the rest came from.Just because they have a couple of escrow accounts,doesn't mean that's where all the gas money goes.


----------



## Leherb

Is it legal to hunt in your own backyard in maryland?


----------



## jacobh

It’s more then $72 mil. They state the $72mil they see do sent include things such as gas. So $72mil is the low it’s actually more then that. An additional $6.5 mil from those accounts


----------



## vonfoust

Do pensions come out of the PGC fund or out of PA state funds? If this is to cover pensions that makes a world of difference.


----------



## dougell

I believe they come out of the PGC fund,even though they're state mandated.


----------



## jlh42581

72 million is chump change in perspective. They could spend that up in a a few hours easy. I work in educational software, LAUSD (read california) has an annual budget of 7.59 BILLION dollars and theyre not even as big as NYC theyre a whopping 24 BILLION dollars annually.

Im sure we could really start wading into the corruption of this state. Someone wants DNCR to take over fishing and hunting and Ill bet a nut theres some shady back door deals behind it. 72 millon in an agency the size of the game commission

We live in the days of 70k trucks and 100k bass boats. How much is a no till drill? How much is a skid steer.... what a joke.


----------



## nicko

I don't know what the money is slated for and it may or may not be spent quickly. But from the sounds of it, the amount is increasing yearly. 

The PGC is gonna have a hard time convincing people they are cash strapped and stretched thin when they have $72 mil sewn into their mattress.


----------



## 138104

dougell said:


> I did read the article.It didn't say anything about where the money came from.It mentioned a couple of escrow accounts from gas and oil but didn't say where the rest came from.Just because they have a couple of escrow accounts,doesn't mean that's where all the gas money goes.


I stand corrected. Their is an audit report attachment in the article that includes revenue from OGM.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Closing out turkey season with a crowler of turkenator from turkey hill brewing in Bloomsburg.

Already started planning next year's turkey season, my wife wants to shoot a Merriam.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

dougell said:


> Nice bird AJ.I just e-mail myself a picture from my phone and put it in a file.I wouldn't have any clue what host that is.Photography,Art and technology are not my strong suits.I'sd be happy living in the 1940's.


I figured it might be cell phone related but i thought i'd ask as i never owned one. I like the tech and art of today but sometimes feel i would have been better suited or happier living in another era. Too many people are consumed by their cellphones, games and social media these days for my tastes.

I thought my dads season was over on memorial day but wasn't totally shocked when he called this afternoon about giving it a last hoorah. We met up at the same farm where i took the first day bird, where he missed the longbeard and took the jake from. We had been seeing birds by mid-morning but hadn't heard a bird on the roost in that area since the opening morning...which meant it wasn't likely any were going to be around prior to dark...but...there's always a chance. We walked in around 6pm with me as the designated caller but we never saw or heard a bird. Plenty of deer though...and feeding all over the area.


----------



## davydtune

Here a quick pic of the new bow before I set her up :tongue: This thing is amazing!!! I'm just blown away by it. Working on building new arrows before I get all super tuned up but even bare with only a whisker biscuit and a loop on it I'm impressed  So, so quiet and damn near shock free even without a stab or sight on it and holds very, very well. I'm actually shocked how well it holds for being such a short bow but it seems the caged riser and extra wide limb stance make it very stable in hand. Once I have her all together I'll post a vid review of it


----------



## nicko

Good lookin' bow davy. I hear nothing but good things about that PSE cam.

With that said, the 2018/19 season has come to a close. Time to put this thread to bed and start up a new one for 2019/20.


----------



## EXsystem

*What's up!*

Been a while but I have been very busy. My son and I have been out fishing every weekend since March. I was able to find some time to go out turkey hunting and connected with this tom on opening day in NJ. I was able to call in some birds that were 200+yrds away, they came running in across the fields only to find out they were jakes. Just 5 minutes later this tom and a bunch of hens came in silent behind me but even with all those eyes I was able to get a shot off at 30yds. One of my best opening days.

I recently purchased a Kayak been out once at John Heinz, had something on but so far no fish to boat. Anyone here ever fish Marsh Creek Lake or Nockamixon Lake?


----------

